# Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2007)

Hallo! #h 

Wollte hier mal die alten Kultrollen ein bischen hoch holen, so zum Winterloch und ein bischen schauen und staunen.
Angeregt durch einige Ebay-Verkäufe, wo ich nur noch mit den Ohren schlackern kann, -- alter Falter --, was hauen da manche Leute rein. #d 
Gibt als noch schlimmere als man selber. 

Zur Hintergrundinfo: Die Rollen haben mal zu um 69 bis 89 DM gekostet Ende der 70er, ich habe z.B. für eine 2410 im Jahre 1983 in USA etwa 34$ bezahlt.

Shakespeare Ambidex 2400
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEDW:IT&viewitem=&item=220075583950&rd=1&rd=1

Shakespeare Ambidex 2410
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEDW:IT&viewitem=&item=220075657673&rd=1&rd=1

Shakespeare Ambidex Super 2401 (rot US)
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEDW:IT&viewitem=&item=220075666570&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Case (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Da schau her...
So 'ne blaue hab ich auch noch rumliegen. 

Case


----------



## heinzrch (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

echte Schnäppchen für den Preis - hätte erwartet, daß sie die 200€ Schallgrenze knacken.
Ne DAM 5001 ging neulich für 180€ weg.....


----------



## ChrisHH (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Und was mach ich dann mit so 'ner Rolle? In die Vitrine oder Fischen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



heinzrch schrieb:


> echte Schnäppchen für den Preis - hätte erwartet, daß sie die 200€ Schallgrenze knacken.


Ist das jetzt sozusagen normal geworden, die Preislage? Was ist los, so selten waren die ja auch nicht? |kopfkrat 
Ich meine klar, 1a neu ist natürlich noch was anderes und einmalig für jedes Stück, aber es gibt auch viele sehr gut erhaltene gefischte, die damit noch ein wenig "natürlicher" aussehen.
Oder sind wir vom AB schuld, zuviel gelobt die alten Teile? 
Sind aber ziemlich sicher Vitrinensammler, die soviel dafür löhnen.

Ich bekomme jedenfalls mal so richtig Lust, meine ganzen abgelegten Röllchen mal wieder durchzuschnüstern, so per Foto könnte ich sie mir dann jederzeit ansehen! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@Case
Deine 2400 ist wohl nicht in dem Zustand, oder?
sonst sofort einfrieren! :g

@ChrisHH
Die besser aufgebauten Modelle mit Excenter-Schnurverlegung, und davon gerade die großen Modelle ab 100m 0,50 o. 0,60mm Schnurfassung, die sind immer noch eine Wucht zum schweren Fischen, auch jerken mit den Sigmas ist hipp, wegen der (nahezu) unkaputtbaren Rücklaufsperre. 
Donlotis hat bis jüngst noch mit seinen alten DAMs aktiv geangelt, sicher noch ein paar mehr, erst sowas wie die RedArc und ihre Schwestern kann da MEINER Meinug nach wieder mithalten, fester Aluminiumbody-Touch halt.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

so ein mist, ich hatte davon ein paar glaube ich, von einem verstorbenem nachbarn meiner oma, der war begeisterter kunstköderangler. da ich mit denen nicht angeln wollte, hab ich die alle weggeschmissen, so vor zwei jahren  schade, hätte wohl bei ebay geld gegeben... :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> hab ich die alle weggeschmissen, so vor zwei jahren


Also du machst ja Sachen. #d 
Waren die denn schon so übel auf oder wie? also zerkratzt oder so? dann wäre es wahrlich nicht so schlimm. 

Um mal die andere Möglichkeit zu pointieren: 
Ne gut erhaltene sauber funktionierende hellblaue Shakespeare Ambidex 2430 steckt ne 5000er Stella oder Saltiga "Leichtbaurolle" ganz locker in die Tasche, was etliche Funktionen betrifft, man denke nur mal an Großwelsangeln, ich hoffe du hast sowas nicht weggedonnert! |thinkerg:


----------



## xonnel (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr auch wieder nen 3er Satz DAM Quick 3000 zum Posenfischen zugelegt, also nicht zum Sammeln. Die Preise schwanken recht stark, ohne Karton, Dokumente und Ersatzspulen sind die Preise noch erträglich. Zwei verschiedene aktuelle Rollensätze hab ich vorher durchprobiert, zufrieden war ich allerdings nicht.

Was dann via Ebay reingekommen ist, spottet eigentlich jeder Beschreibung. Die Rollen werden ja grundsätzlich als gut erhalten mit geringen Lackmängeln beschrieben. Tatsächlich haben die Rollen dann eine dicke Schutzschicht aus 20 Jahren Dreck und Peke drauf, die Rollenabwurfkanten haben böse Macken und das Fett im Inneren ist noch das Original Braune von vor 30 Jahren bei der Erstbefüllung. Die Bremsscheiben sind zugesetzt usw.

Aaaber das Schöne ist eben .... man bekommt so eine versiffte Rolle in 2-3h fast wieder wie Neu hin. Das Geniale ist die Einfachheit der Konstruktion. So eine Rolle kann man fast blind demontieren, reinigen, fetten und wieder zusammen bauen. Verschleiss im Inneren ist auch nach 20 Jahren Einsatz nicht zu erkennen, die Zahnräder sehen aus wie am ersten Tag. Die Vollmetallspulen kann man mit 2500er Papier und einer Dremel Filzscheibe aalglatt polieren. Einzig die schwarze Lackierung ist nicht so einfach auszubessern. Evtl. könnte ein Hammerschlaglack hier aber das Richtige sein.


----------



## heinzrch (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ich nehm die alten Schätzchen nur noch zum Schönwetter-Grund-und Posenangeln. so richtig hart zum Spinn- und Gummifischen möchte ich sie nicht mehr rannehmen. Ist halt unter verschleißtechnischen Gesichtspunkten doch ein Unterschied ob der Bügel 20 oder 200 mal am Tag umklappt, bzw. ob das Getriebe 500 oder 5000 m Schnur einkurbelt....


----------



## Huchenfreak (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich nehme 2 alte Abu 505 Kapselrollen zum Aalangeln muss sagen was besseres hab ich für diesen Zweck noch nicht gefunden


----------



## hans albers (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin:::
auch ich habe einige schöne rollen bei 1 2 3 ersteigert,
einige noch top in schuss ,(daiwa 1500 c,shakespeare 2140,dam sls , dam quick 550)
andere waren okay und benötigten erst mal eine grundreinigung,
liefen dann aber meistens wieder..
ich bin noch auf der  suche nach einer shakespeare sigma
(040 oder 050 er)
aber die stehen ja auch häufiger drin..
taugen eigentlich dei sigma multirollen was?

greetz
hans


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also du machst ja Sachen. #d
> Waren die denn schon so übel auf oder wie? also zerkratzt oder



bedaure |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: die sahen noch recht gut aus...ZU SPÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄT....:g


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Paar alte DAMs, Daiwas, ABUs usw hab ich auch noch daheim in der Vitrine oder an ner alten Rute an der Wand hängen...! 
Dann noch 3 Multis (eine davon ne DAM, die andren beiden sehn fast wie eigenbau aus) und auch noch die ein oder andre Rileh aus den DDR-Zeiten...!


----------



## Case (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Case
> Deine 2400 ist wohl nicht in dem Zustand, oder?
> sonst sofort einfrieren! :g



Ganz Neu ist sie nicht mehr. Aber technisch doch noch recht gut. Wird allerdings sehr selten geangelt. Ist nur für die wirklich herben Einsätze.

Case


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich suche Sigmas mit Frontbremse von Shakespeare - wer will welche loswerden? |wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

habe gerade eine Ebay und noch eine Zuhause rumliegen eine 050iger


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo, 
ich lese das hier und staune wie begehrt die  Rollen sind.
Ein Freund hat mir zwei alte Angeln geschenkt und an der einen hängt genau so eine shakespear 2410 dran.
Wir haben die Angeln als Deko an die Küchendecke gehängt.
Macht sich gut
Gruss Ole


----------



## donlotis (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo,

ich besitze auch noch drei alte DAM Rollen, zwei Quick 550 und eine Quick 220N. Die größeren benutze ich heute noch ab und zu zum Light-Pilken und Brandungsangeln. Leider kommen sie mit Geflecht nicht so gut zurecht, mit Mono aber Top!!
Außerdem liegt bei mir irgendo noch eine alte Karmann-Rolle herum, sie läuft noch, wird aber nicht benutzt.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



xonnel schrieb:


> Aaaber das Schöne ist eben .... man bekommt so eine versiffte Rolle in 2-3h fast wieder wie Neu hin. Das Geniale ist die Einfachheit der Konstruktion. So eine Rolle kann man fast blind demontieren, reinigen, fetten und wieder zusammen bauen. Verschleiss im Inneren ist auch nach 20 Jahren Einsatz nicht zu erkennen, die Zahnräder sehen aus wie am ersten Tag. Die Vollmetallspulen kann man mit 2500er Papier und einer Dremel Filzscheibe aalglatt polieren. Einzig die schwarze Lackierung ist nicht so einfach auszubessern. Evtl. könnte ein Hammerschlaglack hier aber das Richtige sein.


@xonnel
Die Vollmetallspulen schleifst du so runter, polierst, wie machst Du das mit der Oberfläche, also die ehemalige Eloxierung incl. evtl. besonderer Metallton ist dann weg. Klarlack drauf oder sowas?

Die Spulen und besonders deren Kanten sehe ich als das größte Problem an, neben den Schnurlaufröllchen dann noch, die müssen eben auch wieder top restauriert oder ausgewechselt sein. Die Getriebe haben meist einfach nichts, vorher brechen eher Kurbeln und Bügel.

So'n Lauf einer Quick 3000 mit ihrer echten Schnecke hat ja so richtig was, da ist das Kurbeln pure Lust.  
Unter Schwerlast usw. ist es dann nicht mehr so toll, überlasten kann man die Rolle aber schwerlich.
Noch mit orginal Klickergeräusch (darauf stehen ja wohl auch noch einige) oder wegmodifiziert? Ich habe einige Shakespeare-Rollen beruhigt.

hast Du ein paar Bilder von den Quick 3000, denn optisch sind die ja :k


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> und an der einen hängt genau so eine shakespear 2410 dran.


Würdest staunen, was die mit einer Pflege und Restaurierung so alles kann. Kein Vergleich zu der anderen daneben. :g

Mal so geschwärmt, als Alt-Ambidex'er und gelegentlicher Sigma'tiker : :l 
+ Super Frontbremse, da gehen auch noch 30 bis 40lbs mit
+ Druckknopfspule und Frontbremse, das such man mal heute. Dazu massiv, da wackelt nix, die Spule sitzt fest auf der Achse, der Bremsknopf ist einfach 1a, unerreicht.
+ Superklein+kompakt anklappbare Kurbel
+ Superklein+kompakt anklappbare Bügel
+ Außenanschlag des Bügels, simpel, einfach robust und am besten für händisches Grund+Posenfischen, kein Verhakeln mit dem Umschlagpunkt irgendwo auf halb 5 Uhr.
+ Amboßrücklaufsperre, die Stahlklinke auf Stahlkranz wird auf einen Sockel gedrückt, die geht nicht weiter.
+ Wirklich dicke und stabile Stahlachse für die Spule.
+ Kugellager, besonders am Flansch und in der ersten Serie (mit dem Chrom-Bügelarm), da geht ein :k durch den Mechanikfreak.
+ die Eindrehkurbel und ihre separierbare Einschraubachse samt Schrauben ist sowas wie ein Urmodell bei der Stella.
+ Die großen schwarzen Bakelit-artigen T-Knaufe der größeren Modelle ab Sigma 060, Ambidex 2450 und 2441 gelten vielen als die besten und griffigsten ever.
+ Insgesamt ne Rolle, die mit Multirollenkraft ausgestattet ist, was man sonst kaum von einer behaupten kann.


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ez musst ich doch auch mal eben weng in meiner Vitrine stöbern...!

Und was fällt mir da gerade zum ersten mal auf!? Auf meiner "Mitchell 306" ist halt echt auf der andren Seite ein Seitendeckel von BALZER drauf! Auch mit dem Auerhahn-Emblem...!

Muss die Tage mal schaun, wie ich hier Pics reinbekomme, dann zeig ichs euch mal allen...!

Des erste mal, das mir das auffällt...!


----------



## punkarpfen (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Balzer hat auch mal die Mitchell Produkte vertrieben. In welchem Zeitraum weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

So um 1977 hatte Balzer auf jeden Fall auch den Daiwa Vertrieb, hab mir damals einiges was davon gekauft. Mitchell könnte noch zu der Zeit auch dabei gewesen sein, eher vorher, so 75/76 zuletzt.

Die Daiwa Silver 2600C, im Ausverkauf ab 1978 für damalige 47DM war auch ein sehr schönes Röllchen und paßt in eine Reihe mit den Ambidex und den Quick 1000ern.

Genau die alten Kataloge ab 76 ff. habe ich mal in einem Anfall von Aufräumwahn entsorgt, nur meine vorhandenen Teile oder besonders interessante Sachen als herausgerissene Seiten aufgehoben. Leider! sag ich heute #q


----------



## The Driver (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo,

auf einen solchen Thread hab ich ja lang gewartet! ich hatte zwar selbst schonmal einen gestartet, der starb aber an vereinsamung! leute ich muss immer mehr feststellen dass das sammeln alter rollen auch in deutschland immer beliebter wird! in ami-land sind die leute ja krank! grad alte mitchell in ungewöhnlichen größen (306, 308, 406, 410 usw...) erziehlen dort höchstpreise!

ich selbst bin DAM Fan. ich stell mir die teile aber kaum in die vitrine! ich geh ans wasser!!! hab die ganze palette der 1000er serie:
Quick 1001, 1202, 2002, 3000, 4001, 5000... und das in mehrfacher ausführung!
Unkaputtbar (bis auf den kurbelknauf, übrigens: hat einer ein paar knäufe übrig? die der finessas, BX usw. ... passen auch!)
 leider kann DAM ihr wort von damals (lebenslange garantie) nicht mehr halten! ich rief an und es hieß dass für die alten Quicks keine teile mehr da wären!
würd mich mal interessieren wie die rechtslage da so aussieht heute!?

die zeit der schnäppchen bei ebay ist leider wieder vorbei...
wenn man seine sammlung verkleinern möchte gibts aber keine bessere verkaufsplattform. Alte Mitchell auch ruhig mal international und in Dollar Währung einstellen! lohnt sich!

Übrigens: hab mir gestern nach jahren die erste moderne rolle geholt die mir als würdig erschien: eine Redarc von Spro... ihren ersten test muss sie noch absolvieren aber sie macht so auf dem trockenen schon einen sehr guten eindruck...
musste lange suchen bis ich in der preisliga unter 100 euro eine metallrolle gefunden hab...
made in "West-" Germany sind die allerdings nicht....;-)
aber was wird schon noch hierzulande gebaut.???... Dabei war Made in Germany mal eine Art Qualitäts-Bekundung.... Traurig ....


----------



## hans albers (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin..
also ich benutze einige
der älteren rollen auch noch am wasser,
halten  einfach mehr aus als
die  meisten(nicht alle!!) rollen bis 100 € heutzutage,
das einzige problem ist deren häufig zu grosses
eigengewicht (dam 550 ,...ächzt)...
und die schnurverlegung.
noch mal zu meiner frage :
hat jemand erfahrung mit den 
sigma multirollen gemacht?

greetz
hans


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



The Driver schrieb:


> Übrigens: hab mir gestern nach jahren die erste moderne rolle geholt die mir als würdig erschien: eine Redarc von Spro... ihren ersten test muss sie noch absolvieren aber sie macht so auf dem trockenen schon einen sehr guten eindruck...


Sehe ich genauso, schön geschrieben. Jetzt weißt Du, wieso ich die Roten und ihre Schwestern so mag. |supergri 

Das mit den E-Teilen ist so eine nervige Sache, aber die neue DAM wird rechtlich von der alten durch die Insolvenz getrennt. Hier hilft auch wieder nur Alternativen suchen, den Bericht über das Schleifen der Spulen finde ich deswegen ja so interessant. 
Federn sollte man mit ein wenig Suchen schon bekommen können, einige Boardies arbeiten ja auch in Maschinenbaubetrieben o.ä. mit solchen Sachen. Hartmetallröllchen müßte es eigentlich auch irgendwo alleine geben. Wer weißt was und genaueres? #h 

Ansonsten gilt halt: Aus 2 mach 1, der rainer1962 verkauft z.B. eine etwas angeschrabbelte Quick 3000, gerade nicht meine Liga.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrung mit den
> sigma multirollen gemacht?


Ich habe eine (hatte ich vergessen Dir zu posten |rolleyes ), von ebay, Typnr. im Moment nicht bekannt - mittelgroße Rolle, mal ein Nachmittag gleich mit rumprobiert, bis ich doch endlich mal ne richtige Perücke zustandegebracht hatte, meine erste Multi-Perücke!!! :q 
Also das Werfen mit der allerdings als Trollingrolle bezeichneten ist nichts für mich, schnallen mit dem Wurfbremsdaumen tue ich das schon, nur da vermisse ich einfach Weite und Leichtigkeit.


----------



## fantazia (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ich muss glaub ich auch mal unseren keller auskrahmen.
da sind ohne ende alte rollen von meinem opa.


----------



## xonnel (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hi !

Schleifen ist wohl nicht das richtige Wort dafür. Wer schon einmal 2500er Papier in den Händen hatte .... wird nie wieder anderes Klopapier haben wollen  Ein Dremel mit Filzscheibe hat auch eher polierende Wirkung, grossen Materialabtrag bekommt man damit nicht hin .... ist aber auch nicht erwünscht. Wichtig ist nur, die schnurschädigenden Ecken und Kanten zu bearbeiten, Geduld und Gefühl zahlen sich hier aus.
Die Eloxierung gibt es erst bei den späteren Rollen, den 3002er, die haben schwarze Spulen. Die 3000er hat eine reine silberne Metallspule aus irgendeiner Legierung ohne Eloxierung. Daher bleiben auch grössere Polierarbeiten ohne sichtbare Spuren. Die 3000er haben ausserdem die meiner Meinung nach bessere Kurbel (weil schraubbar) und eine weichere Bremse. 

Die Schnurlaufröllchen haben eigentlich auch keinen Verschleiss, die sitzen evtl nur fest, weil es jemand mal zu gut gemeint hat und die selbstsichernde Mutter zu fest angezogen hat. Mutter runter, säubern, ölen (ggf neue Mutter) wieder drauf und gut ist. 

Das Klicken habe ich noch, allerdings reichich gedämpft. Einfach etwas mehr richtiges Kugellagerfett an die Rücklaufsperre drücken, dann wird das Klicken bis zur nächsten richtigen Hitzeschlacht deutlich leiser.

Pics ? Klar 
http://img108.*ih.us/img108/5356/dscn0878hc4.th.jpg
und
http://img106.*ih.us/img106/3104/dscn0879jg2.th.jpg



AngelDet schrieb:


> @xonnel
> Die Vollmetallspulen schleifst du so runter, polierst, wie machst Du das mit der Oberfläche, also die ehemalige Eloxierung incl. evtl. besonderer Metallton ist dann weg. Klarlack drauf oder sowas?
> 
> Die Spulen und besonders deren Kanten sehe ich als das größte Problem an, neben den Schnurlaufröllchen dann noch, die müssen eben auch wieder top restauriert oder ausgewechselt sein. Die Getriebe haben meist einfach nichts, vorher brechen eher Kurbeln und Bügel.
> ...


----------



## jodi (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> So um 1977 hatte Balzer auf jeden Fall auch den Daiwa Vertrieb, hab mir damals einiges was davon gekauft. Mitchell könnte noch zu der Zeit auch dabei gewesen sein, eher vorher, so 75/76 zuletzt.



Das mit Balzer und Mitchell ist noch gar nicht so lange her. Im Balzer-Katalog von 1992 waren noch einige Mitchell´s (wie beispielsweise die 300/308 Pro) drin...


----------



## The Driver (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hier zwei ältere Threads von mir....

einer mit Bildern einer DAM Quick 5000 und einer DAM Airway... (so ein schnäppchen ist heute unmöglich bei ebay....)

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=56056&highlight=5000

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=55598&highlight=%22Quick+5001%22


----------



## The Driver (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Noch was: eine alte Mitchell 308 ist bei mir auch oft zum leichten Matchen und Posenfischen im Einsatz. Top Rolle, nur die vielen scharfen Kanten stören und das der Bügel nicht von Hand zurückklappbar ist.... Also die DAM Rollen aus der damaligen Zeit waren da wesentlich weiter entwickelt als die Mitchell´s....


----------



## jerkfreak (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Denk echt, ich muss mal rausfinden, wie des mit dem Pics hier einstellen funzt...!?

Dann zeig ich euch auch mal paar Bilder der Mitchell, DAMs und der alten Multis sowie Mucken-Rollen...!


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo Leute ich habe auch noch eine DAM Quick 103.
Taugt die etwas, soll heissen lohnt es sich sie herzurichten? Sie ist ein bisschen verratzt und sieht insgesamt auch nicht so hochwertig aus wie die anderen die man hier so sieht. 
Gruss Ole


----------



## hans albers (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Ich habe eine (hatte ich vergessen Dir zu posten |rolleyes ), von ebay, Typnr. im Moment nicht bekannt - mittelgroße Rolle, mal ein Nachmittag gleich mit rumprobiert, bis ich doch endlich mal ne richtige Perücke zustandegebracht hatte, meine erste Multi-Perücke!!! :q
> Also das Werfen mit der allerdings als Trollingrolle bezeichneten ist nichts für mich, schnallen mit dem Wurfbremsdaumen tue ich das schon, nur da vermisse ich einfach Weite und Leichtigkeit.



..ich brauche eher eine zum schleppen/pilken,
und dachte vielleicht als alternative zu ner neuen multi...
wegen sigma und so..

andere frage.. wie bekomme ich eigentlich das klackern bei ner
550 dam weg????

greetz
hans


----------



## MartinK (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich habe auch noch eine DAM Quick 103.
> ...


 
an die Quick 100 Serie kann ich mich auch noch erinnern, die gab es so um 1970 herum als preisgünstige Serie von DAM. Die sind aber nicht mit den Rollen aus der Finessa-Familie wie z.B. 1000, 2000 etc. zu vergleichen. Ich hatte damals als Schüler mit wenig Taschengeld eine Quick 101. Diese Rollen haben keine Kugellager, sondern nur Gleitlager. Die Rücklaufsperre hatte eine Macke: sie ließ sich unter Last nicht abschalten. Dieses Problem hat DAM dann mit der nächsten Serie, Quick 90 behoben. Eine Quick 91 habe ich noch, die 101 habe ich damals nach deren Kauf abgegeben.

Martin


----------



## donlotis (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> andere frage.. wie bekomme ich eigentlich das klackern bei ner
> 550 dam weg????



Hallo,

eine unglaubliche Frage! Das Klackern ist doch wunderschön.. da hört man noch die Mechanik. |rolleyes

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich habe mir gerade eine sehr gut erhaltenen Quick Royal 3500 MDS gegönnt. Als die Rolle, Made in Germany, auf den Markt kam war sie mir zu teuer. Da ich sie aber immer schon haben wollte war es nun soweit.
Ob ich sie je zum Fischen einsetze weis ich nicht. Ich wollte sie halt nur haben damit ich sie habe.


----------



## hans albers (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Hallo,
> 
> eine unglaubliche Frage! Das Klackern ist doch wunderschön.. da hört man noch die Mechanik. |rolleyes
> 
> Gruß donlotis


hehe.. 
ja schön ists schon..
aber auf dauer n bisschen nervig

greetz
hans


----------



## donlotis (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Ich wollte sie halt nur haben damit ich sie habe.



Ein unschlagbares Argument, zieht bei mir auch immer wieder (aber vor allem bei Kunstködern)! |supergri

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Balzer hat auch mal die Mitchell Produkte vertrieben. In welchem Zeitraum weiß ich allerdings nicht.



Balzer hat Mitchell von Beginn an (1962 ist mein ältester Katalog, Mitchell gibts seit 48) vertrieben in D. Und zwar bis 1978 (Daiwa schon seit min. 1968) Mitchell hat dann 1981 wegen Garcia, dem US Vertrieb, der Insolvent wurde, und 1983 wegen schlechter Unternehmensführung Insolvenz angemeldet, wurde aber jeweils aufgekauft. 
Die Mitchell 300 ist dabei von 1948 - 1998 gebaut worden - Rekord und in über 30 mio exemplaren. Auch Rekord...
Kein Wunder, die hatten bis zur ersten sauteuren Daiwa Tournament das einzig brauchbare Schnurverlegesystem auf dem gesamten Weltmarkt...


> Also die DAM Rollen aus der damaligen Zeit waren da wesentlich weiter entwickelt als die Mitchell´s


 Das halte ich für ziemlich hergeholt, wenn man mal die Filigrane Mitchell-Technik mit dem Grobschlächtigen DAM Innenleben vergleicht. DAM ist nichts, was mich reizen würde, nicht eine.
Wenns dabei um den Bügelumschlag geht: Der bei 60 Jahre alten Mitchells geht noch, bei den meisten DAM musste man derweil die Lahme Feder ersetzen oder der klappt nur noch sehr schlecht automatisch. Nicht alles, was besser scheint ist es auch wirklich...

Und dann hatte Balzer Mitchell nochmal Kurz, wie Daiwa sich abspaltete also ca. 1992 bis ca 1994

Auf Mitchell findet man öfters Aufdrucke von Garcia, Albatros, Balzer,... also von den Vertriebsfirmen. Das macht die Rolle nicht Teurer. Hat Mitchell eben mit eingefräst oder aufgeklebt bei Grosskunden. Garcia-Aufschriften wurden später sogar Standartprogramm, finden sich auch auf Rollen die noch zusätzlich andere Vertriebswege hatten.

Ach so, normalgrosse Mitchells Fische ich heute noch, am liebsten die Modelle von 1977-1986 mit dem Leisen Getriebe.
Derzeit 440A Match (Mit selbstöffnendem Bügel wenn man ihn antippt) und 300 Pro.

Interessante Version:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110085147443&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001
Ach so, ich suche dringendst einen Gehäusedeckel für eine Mitchell 500 evtl. auch ne komplette (Im Tausch oder Bezahlung). 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## The Driver (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Innenleben hin oder her.... ich weiß nur dass die kleine Mitchell 308 mit der ich ab und an fische nicht im geringsten mit z.B. einer DAM Quick 1202 mithalten kann, obwohl sie zeitgleich gebaut wurden. Sicher die alten Mitchells haben ihre Wurzeln weitaus früher, aber ein kluger Hersteller entwickelt sich auch weiter, und da muss ich sagen trampelte Mitchell lange Jahre (Jahrzehnte) auf der Stelle rum... Das war dann a<uch der Grund warum sie mit ihrem Programm ins Hintertreffen gerieten...
Technisch raffieniert und schön anzusehen sind die alten Mitchells dennoch.... das will ich nicht bestreiten... aber was die Alltagstauglichkeit und Bedienungsfreundlichkeit anbelangt ziehe ich die Quicks den Mitchells eindeutig vor...


----------



## The Driver (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Schaut mal hier, das sind Preise!!!!:


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=020&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=300076292727&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## The Driver (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

und hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=012&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=220077321992&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Holger hat die Jahreszahlen denn mal klargestellt, gut wenn man die alten Kataloge noch hat (bzw. auswendig kennt ).

Ich muß aber sagen, daß eine Mitchell halt optisch nicht mit den DAM Quicks mithalten kann, eine Quick 3000 ist einfach wunderschön, und wer sich dahinein verliebt hat, der schaft es vielleicht wieder mit einer RedArc.
Dieses eigentümliche Schneckenfeeling hat sicher auch den ein oder anderen angefixt.

Die Stationärrollen aus der "Steinzeit" sehe ich auch als eine andere (uninteressantere) Klasse an, wie leider auch z.B. die schwarz/rote Finessa N Serie oder die dunkelgrüne  Shakespeare 2200er Ballbearing, nämlich ohne folgende wesentliche Features: 
- Rücklaufsperre getriebeentlastend am Flansch / Rotor
- Überwurfspule (Glocke über Rotor)
- beliebig handschaltbarer Bügel, egal ob Innen oder Außenauslösung
- Gut drehendes Schnurlaufröllchen. 

Ohne diese Features ärgert die Rolle den Angler meiner Meinung nach zu sehr, damit ausgestattet lassen sich die Oldies noch wunderbar fischen.

Zur Klicksound-Auschaltung (man mag den Frevel verzeihen, manche Leuts mögen das eben auf Dauer nicht :g)
Bei den Shakespeare konnte ich die durchgehende Achse des Großrades dazu nutzen, den Geräuschverhinderungsschleifer der späten Sigma-Serie nachzubilden, der drückt die Klinke beim nach vorne Kurbeln hoch, funzt bei meinen 2499-Clone über 2410, 2430 und 2441, also von Micro bis Macro-Rolle. Die Konstruktion der Sperre eignet sich ganz leicht dafür, man kann hinten die Klinke leicht hochdrücken, ich habe sogar mal eine angeschliffen, damit es leichter geht. Man brucht nur ein Stück Blechstreifen, der auf der Großradachse mitläuft, in der simplen Version geht dann aber die Rücklaufsperrenabschaltung nicht mehr.
Die letzten geräuschfreien Sigmas und Sigma Supras haben einen Plastikschleifer auf einer Führungsrille, 2 kleine Nocken erlauben die Schaltung und die Klinkenanhebung. 

Wie das bei einer DAM gehen würde, weiß ich nicht #c , die lange Klinke müßte man anders verbessern. 

Die Lösung leiser machen geht dagegen leicht:
Die Feder weicher machen oder eben wie xonnel das schon schreibt: mit Fett zuschmieren und dämpfen.


----------



## The Driver (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

was mich mal interessieren würde: hat einer interessante links zum thema alte rollen? fan-Seiten o.ä.??? postet mal was ihr so habt....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=94018


----------



## hans albers (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hey,,
 probiert mal das hier:

 http://www.saschas-sammler-homepage.de

 http://home.hetnet.nl/~rolandl/
 (englische seite)

http://www.altes-angelgeraet.de/*

*greetz

hans


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hans albers, bist du denn noch zu retten?

Jetzt ist es mit meinem Seelenfrieden vorbei, jetzt muß ich auch dringend fotografieren. |rolleyes 
Der S.Gemeinder war mir in den Blinker-Kleinanzeigen ja schon ein paarmal aufgefallen (ich hab mir aber seit längerer Zeit ein Altrollenkaufverbot mit schwerer Handfesselung auferlegt, wegen Finanz+Lagerüberschreitung).
Die Seite ist aber echt klasse! #6

Immerhin scheint er meine Lieblingschätzchen-Typen kaum zu haben :q, aber die stehen alle in seiner Suchliste! 
Die Shp. President fiel bei meinen Suchen+Käufen zum Glück auch immer ganz knapp raus, weil ich meine notwendigen Rollenfeatures auch auf Recht-Links-Hand Umbau und doppelte Seitenlagerung erweitert hatte.
Diese Type müßte den Quick 3000 Fans aber auch gut gefallen, zumal sie ein Stahl-Schneckengetriebe hat, min. so präzise wie die Quick.


----------



## hans albers (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ich muss zugeben
 ......mich hats erwischt....:q

 @angeldet:
 ja ,bidde photos

 greetz
 hans


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> ich weiß nur dass die kleine Mitchell 308 mit der ich ab und an fische nicht im geringsten mit z.B. einer DAM Quick 1202 mithalten kann



Na ich weiss ja nicht:
-Die 308 wiegt 210g (was heute noch ein Hammerwert ist), die 1202 gigantische 340g (bei ähnlicher Schnurfassung)
-Die 1202 hat nur ne Carbonspule, die 308 ne Metall. Mal davon abgesehen, dass es für die 308 3 unterschiedliche Spulentiefen gibt und eine 2. spule schon serienmässig mitgeliefert wurde
-Die Mitchell verlegt die schnur mittels eines Planamatic getauften Oszillationsgetriebes (mal den Spulenhub beim Kurbeln genau beachten!) Die DAM hat nen popeligen Zapfen auf dem Zahnrad.
-Daher wirft die Mitchell weiter und besser.
-Das DAM-Getriebe ist unter Last schwergängig.
-Die Mitchell hat ne gefräste Alukurbel
-Das Schnurlaufröllchen der Mitchell ist aus extrem hartem Wolframcarbid (DAM Verchromtes Messing)
-Die Bremse der DAM läuft mit einem Ruck an, insbesondere, wenn man sie mit geschlossener Bremse lagerte
-Die Bügelfeder der 1202 klappt den Bügel oft nicht um, weil schnell zu schwach
-Die Mitchell kann man mittels einer Münze fast komplett zerlegen, Die DAM benötigt ein fürs Rollenschrauben schon enormes Wergzeug.
-Die Mitchell wurde noch Gebaut, als die DAM das Nachfolgemodell schon wieder eingestellt hatte. Und bestimmt nicht weil sie schlechter war...

(Ich hab die Grösseren gehabt, Quick 4001 und Mitchell 406. Während die Mitchell nur Perfekt funktionierte, Zickte die 4001 ab und an. Und insbesondere in der Wurfweite konnte man bei der 4001 echt nur Mitleid bekommen. ich hatte auch noch ne 550 und ne 1401 Quick und zur besten Zeit 56 verschiedene Mitchells in der Vitrine aber o.g. Modelle waren eben direkt vergleichbar.)



> Ich muß aber sagen, daß eine Mitchell halt optisch nicht mit den DAM Quicks mithalten kann, eine Quick 3000 ist einfach wunderschön


 Naja, zum Glück sind geschmäcker verschieden. Imo ist die DAM nen verquollener Metallklotz  
So in etwa:
http://www.phantomfisher.com/daiwaDeepRed95.htm
Stell ich mir übrigens ne schöne Stationärrolle vor...

Just Monsters
Holger

P.S. Wenn Du die DAM mal in noch viel besser haben möchtest, dann schau mal nach der Penn Spinnfisher Z.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Zum Glück sind eben die Geschmäcker verschieden, gerade die Quick 1000er Serie empfinde ich in ihrer Formgestaltung und Ästhetik als sehr modern und schön, einige veraltete Details trüben das nicht so wesentlich.
Die Farbzusammenstellung und Kurbel usw. einer ersten 3000 ist wirklich zeitlos gelungen. Das mag erstens was damit zu tun haben, daß man sich zu bestimmten Zeiten in diese und die Ambidex samt Konsorten verguckt hat, aber eben auch das schnörkelose und nicht mehr altbackene, was die alten Haspelrollen mit ihren innenliegenden Spulen so biedermeiermaäßig machte. Design ist so eine Sache, aber Form follows Function fand und finde ich schon ganz gut, eine Synthese von Technizität, Eleganz und ein bischen kreativer Gestaltung, das hat was.


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich habe immer noch eine 2002 in der Vitrine da Bestzustand und zum Angeln zu schade. Zwei Mitchel hab ich in schonendem Betrieb zum Posenageln. Das mit dem Gewicht stimmt schon, da ist DAM etwas hoch gewesen. Aber die Bremse der 2002 finde ich wesentlich besser einstellbar und auch belastbarer.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## xonnel (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ob Mitchell damals nun ne bessere Technik hatte oder nicht, kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen .... habe nie ne Mitchell gefischt. 

Zu fast jedem Argument von Holger würde mir auch ein Gegenargument einfallen, nur das ist gar nicht der Punkt an der ganzen Sache hier. Wenn es hier nur um die Technik gehen würde, gäbe es ja gar keine Fans von alten Rollen - wir würden alle aktuelle Modelle  fischen. 

Die Quick 3000 war damals meine erste vernünftige Stationärrolle. Mit dieser Rolle habe ich meinen ersten dicken Hecht, Karpfen und Aal gefangen. Ich habe dann eine lange Angelpause gemacht. Irgendwann habe ich dann wieder angefangen, jede menge neues Angelzeug gekauft, wovon 80% Schrott waren, welchen ich vielleicht ein Jahr lang benutzt habe. 

Und irgendwann erinnert man sich, dass es ja mal eine Rolle gab, mit der man vollkommen zufrieden war. Das ist der Grund, warum ich so an diesen Rollen hänge .... und weil keine andere Rolle so ein Feeling vermittelt


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ja, die Qualität der grossen Alten 4 (DAM, Shakespeare, Mitchell und Abu) gibts leider nicht mehr so wirklich...

Zumindest nicht mit moderner Technik. Van Staal gibts ja noch, und eben die Penn Spinfisher...

Schade eigentlich.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## The Driver (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

DAM Fans vs. Mitchell Fans! ;-) ist ja spaßig....
Einigen wir uns einfach drauf dass jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat (wie bei alten Autos....)

Van Staal??? sagt mir gar nichts....
Penn Spinfisher allerdings schon. Die sind in Deutschland doch kaum zu bekommen, und wenn dann nur für Unsummen an Geld...
Hat die Spinfisher eigentlich ein modernes Innenleben? Weil aussen sieht sie ja aus wie aus den 70er Jahren....


----------



## KHof (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



The Driver schrieb:


> DAM Fans vs. Mitchell Fans! ;-) ist ja spaßig....
> Einigen wir uns einfach drauf dass jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat (wie bei alten Autos....)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisHH (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

guckst Du hier:
http://www.vanstaal.com/VSB_Reels.html


----------



## remmi78 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hallo,
ich habe auch noch ein oder zwei von den alten damen zuhause und muss einfach sagen das ist noch echte qualität was sie damals gebaut haben, ich kann nur leider nicht sagen was es für welche sind da es nicht mehr drauf steht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

^ Schau mal weiter oben nach, der Link zu Saschas Homepage führt zu vielen Bildern, da kannst Du die eigentlich leicht mit identifizieren, ansonsten hilft eigenes Foto zeigen.


----------



## fireline (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hi @all

hab auch mal schnell nachgeschaut

http://img169.*ih.us/img169/2514/shakespearerolleav1.jpg

und die passende rute dazu,des buidl is nix gscheites worden

http://img170.*ih.us/img170/3171/ruteas0.jpg

ich hoff man kann a bisserl was erkennen,übrigens die rute hat ein wg von  2-20 gr

mfg


----------



## Steffen90 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hallo
kennt einer von euch die daiwa 505???
hab daheim soeine rufliegen!


----------



## MartinK (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> hallo
> kennt einer von euch die daiwa 505???
> hab daheim soeine rufliegen!


 
Die Daiwa 500 Serie, ich habe eine 501, sind Rollen, die in der Grundkonstruktion den alten DAM Finessas nachempfunden sind, also mit einem Schneckengetriebe. Das Design ist aber nicht so schön wie das von DAM, halt Japanischer Spätbarock, dafür haben die auch nicht so viel gekostet damals. Und der Lauf von so einem Schneckengetriebe ist schon was Feines.
Die Daiwa 500'er Serie hat noch keine Überwurfspule, die kamen kurz nach deren Erscheinen auf. Um den gefürchteten Schnursalat der alten Spulentechnik zu verhindern, haben die 500'er Rollen hinten an der Spule so einen Ring aus einem Material wie Pfeifenreiniger eingelassen, damit die Schnur nicht zwischen Umlauf und Spule durchflutscht und sich um die Achse wickelt. Wegen dieses Problems wurden ja dann die Überwurfspulen entwickelt und traten mit Rollenserien wie der Shakespeare Ambidex 24XX ihren Siegeszug an. Angesichts der Kämpfe mit so manchem Schnursalat bei der alten Rollentechnik durchaus verständlich.

Martin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Jupp, die Daiwa 500 Serie, die DAM Quick Finessa N (110-550N) sowie die oben gerade von fireline abgebildet Shakespeare Ballbearing Serie 22xx (u.a.) waren das Ende der alten Stationärrollenlinien ohne die Überwurfspule. Damals war man noch sehr stolz auf 1 bis 2 wirklich gut laufende Kugellager, einfach stark wenn man das mal mit dem in den letzten Jahren sich entwickelten Kugellagerwahn vergleicht, denn klasse leicht laufen konnten die alten Rollen auch schon.


----------



## The Driver (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

die qualität einer Rollen hab ich nie von der Anzahl der Lager abhängig gemacht...
ich bin in der Konstruktion im Maschinenbau  tätig und weiß daher dass ein "guter Apparat" mehr ist als die Summe seiner Teile....
eine Ansicht die man bei modernen Fernost-Produkten leider oft mit der Lupe sucht...


----------



## The Driver (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hier hab ich noch ne schöne (scheinbar vollständige) Modellübersicht der DAM Stationärrollen:

http://home.hetnet.nl/~rolandl/


----------



## Steffen90 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

würdet ihr mit so einer rolle (sehr gut erhalten) noch fischen??


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Wenn sie nicht gerade im Neuzustand ist, im Karton mit allem Zubehör kann man das durchaus. Wert ist sie nämlich nicht allzu viel.

Up To date ist sie natürlich nicht mehr, aber wenn man mit den Macken leben kann...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Steffen90 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

die macken sind doch egal!! 
sone rolle is einfach nur genial!!


----------



## The Driver (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

also ich bin da nicht so zimperlich.... auch wenn ich die ein oder andere rolle in echtem sammlerzustand erwischt habe kommt sie trotzdem mit ans wasser....
denn dafür wurden die teile gebaut! sicher.... zum "schmierigen aalangeln" kommen sicher erstmal die stücke an die rute die schon ein paar macken haben.... ansonsten geh ich sehr pfleglich mit den rollen um... ist wie mit klassischen autos... wenn man alles pfleglich behandelt ist da kein vergang dran....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



The Driver schrieb:


> ansonsten geh ich sehr pfleglich mit den rollen um... ist wie mit klassischen autos... wenn man alles pfleglich behandelt ist da kein vergang dran....


Halte ich auch so: alle guten Schätzchen, egal ob alte oder nagelneue Röllchen, werden schon ein bischen sorgfältiger behandelt, z.B. ablegen der  Spinnrute auf dem Rutenfutteral und Transport im Schutzbeutel, das Aussehen und die Funktion danken es. 

Für die schreddeligen Angelein nehme ich andere, ich habe es nur einmal probiert bei der Hafenangelei, eine wunderschöne Rolle auf der Pier abzulegen, nie wieder. #d 

Ich muß auch feststellen: Die Kunststoffrollen haben einen Haufen Nachteile, aber gerade bei schlechter Behandlung oder einem großen Unfall doch auch einen beachtlichen Vorteil. Also bei einigen Einsätzen ganz gut.


----------



## Steffen90 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hallo
jetzt hab ich noch ne rolle geschenkt bekommen.
ne dam quick tse 45. ist zwar nich so alt aber ich hatte nichts besseres zu tun als sie erstmal aufzuschrauben. und was passiert?? es kommt mir ein kleines draht teil entgegen. wos hingehört weis ich aber nicht wie. ich weis nur, dass wenn ich dieses teil richtig einsetzen würde das klackern der rücklaufsperre weg ist. nur wie wird es richtig in die rolle eingebaut??


----------



## snoekbaars (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo zusammen!!

Also ... ich hab da noch so ne alte Shakespeare Sigma - Rolle rumliegen. So eine mit nem grauen Spulenrand, und ne eckige Konstruktion mit Bremse hinten, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Also nicht das Riesengroßserienmodell.
Hat meiner Erinnerung nach damals gute DM 200,- gekostet, glaub ich.
So Anfang der Achtziger ... aber ich bin mir nicht sicher.
Schon gebraucht, aber nicht sehr viel.
Watt könnte die wert sein?

TL
Ralph


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> hallo
> jetzt hab ich noch ne rolle geschenkt bekommen.
> ne dam quick tse 45. ist zwar nich so alt aber ich hatte nichts besseres zu tun als sie erstmal aufzuschrauben. und was passiert?? es kommt mir ein kleines draht teil entgegen. wos hingehört weis ich aber nicht wie. ich weis nur, dass wenn ich dieses teil richtig einsetzen würde das klackern der rücklaufsperre weg ist. nur wie wird es richtig in die rolle eingebaut??



Richtigherum so, dass es sich beim Kurbeln auf der Achse leicht aufbiegt und beim Rückwärtskurbeln schliesst. Andersherum klemmt es leicht beim Kurbeln und kann beim Rückwärtskurbeln abspringen.

Wenn man den abstehende Teil (also der normal in die Sperrklinkennut greift) waagerecht auf dem Tisch liegend einsetzt, steht er von der Kurbel (bei Linkshandkurbelbedienung) aus gesehen unten Links raus.

(Ich hatte mal die Kleinere TSE 25. Schönes Teilchen, eines von den echt guten Japanmodellen.) 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Steffen90 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@geraetefetischist: danke werd ich nachher mal probieren. hatte es eben nochmal probiert (ich glaub so wie du es beschrieben hast) aber sie klackert immer noch leicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von meiner Quick Royal 3500 MDS. :l


----------



## hans albers (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

schönes schätzchen...


greetz
hans


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@Stuffel
Hat die einen Kunststoffrotor, auf dem Metallgetriebegehäuse der vorherigen Quick-1000er Serie?

Schönes Foto, und das Kästchen erst! #6


----------



## donlotis (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Schönes Foto, und das Kästchen erst!



Ja, damals hatte man wohl noch mehr Sinn für das Detail.
Eine wirklich sehr schöne Rolle!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## The Driver (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hab hier grad ein Buch bestellt:

http://www.angelhistoriker-haase.de/

sehr interessant. vor allem schreibt einem Herr Haase auf Wunsch eine WIdmung hinein. dürfte interessant sein für uns "Nostalgiker"!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Stuffel
> Hat die einen Kunststoffrotor, auf dem Metallgetriebegehäuse der vorherigen Quick-1000er Serie?
> 
> Schönes Foto, und das Kästchen erst! #6




Danke für die Blumen. Das Kästchen ist wirklcih sehr schön, bei dieser Rollenserie hat sich die DAM nochmal richtig ins Zeug gelegt. Wobei der Preis aber auch recht ordentlich war, für die 3500'er lag der UVP bei 539,-DM
Die Quick Royal war/ist die letzte DAM Rolle mit Made in Germany. Einige Teile sind mit 18 Karat Vergoldet und dann ist noch ein Kurbelumbausatz rechts/links dabei.
Sie hat einen Kunststoffrotor auf einem Metallgehäuse mit 3 Kugellagern und läuft wie ein Uhrwerk. Das besonndere an der Rollen Serie ist aber die Magnetbremse die sonnst nur noch in der Quick Exquisite MDS verbaut wurde.


----------



## südlicht (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo! #h 

War auch gerade mal auf dem Dachboden und hab mal geschaut, was da noch so an alten Rollen hängt.

Da wären:

2 DAM Quick Finessa (ohne Größenbezeichnung)
2 DAM Quick 550

3 Shakespeare Sigma 040
1 Shakespeare 2200II

und

1 Bretton 807 ;+ 

Die Bretton sagt mir ja gar nix, ist aber ne wirklich alte, jedoch sehr gut erhaltene Rolle.

Ist da eigentlich was von Wert dabei? Würde mich auch mal interessieren...

Gruß,
Eric


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



südlicht schrieb:


> 1 Bretton 807 ;+
> 
> Die Bretton sagt mir ja gar nix, ist aber ne wirklich alte, jedoch sehr gut erhaltene Rolle.


Doch da war was, die kennt jemand. 
Nimm mal die Suchfunktion.


----------



## südlicht (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Sorry... Vielleicht bin ich ja zu doof...  aber ich find nix... #q


----------



## The Driver (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

das ist ne französische rolle.
hierzulande nicht sehr gefragt. bei ebay meist um 5-10 euro. kannst ja mal ein bild reinstellen von deinen rollen.

die Sigmas sind jedenfalls gewiss was wert. je nach zustand bei ebay um die 30-80 euros...

Die Quicks liegen auch je nach zustand zwischen 15-40 euro...

aber ohne bilder kann man da immer schlecht eine zuverlässige aussage machen...


----------



## xonnel (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

So, ich nochmal ....

Nur mal so zur Betrachtung, warum eine Quick Rolle etwas schwerer und solider ist  
So sieht das SKF Kugellager des Mainschaftes einer Quick 3000 nach circa 30 Jahren Einsatz aus ...... 

http://img387.*ih.us/img387/4429/dscn0883sy4.th.jpg

Und mal als Grössenvergleich 

http://img441.*ih.us/img441/2227/dscn0887ta6.th.jpg


----------



## jerkfreak (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Jaja, so n Lager das kann scho gut was ab...! 

Da sieht ma eben mal, was noch deutsche Qualität war und net irgend so n "Asien-Schrott"...!

@xonnel: Danke für die Pics...! Das nenn ich echt mal n Lager!!! (zumindest für ne Angelrolle)


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hi Männers!
Verfolge diesen Thread natürlich von Anfang an. Und ein Gedanke lässt mich dabei von Anfang an nicht los.!!!
Meine DAM Quick 2002 an der Harrison von Mad (ist noch nicht bei mir). Alleine die Vorstellung wie das zusammen aussieht, macht mich schon völlig nervös. High Tec meets Classic!
Wenn bloss das stattliche Gewicht von 400 Gramm nicht wäre.

Grübel dauernd drüber nach.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## donlotis (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Meine DAM Quick 2002 an der Harrison von Mad...Wenn bloss das stattliche Gewicht von 400 Gramm nicht wäre.




Ein regelmäßiges Krafttraining kann da einiges kompensieren. 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> High Tec meets Classic!
> Wenn bloss das stattliche Gewicht von 400 Gramm nicht wäre.


Och, Du brauchst da neben dem leichten empfohlenen Krafttraining eigentlich nur noch die dickere VHF-Rute, dann paßt das! 

Ohne Joke: probier es einfach mal aus, 100g mehr sind auch nicht gleich ein Beinbruch.


----------



## Ketama (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

So da habt Ihr wieder einen Tread aufgemacht,
und ich Schnarchzapfen hab nicht gespannt.
Also dann stell Ich meine Schätzchen hier rein.
Also wer was über die Silent Spin Flyte weiß
bin für alle Infos dankbar was ich weiß ist die
Made in Germany und mindestens aus dem Jahr
1956.
Und die Sigma Pro 35 ist meine erste "richtige"
Rolle vor ca. 20 Jahren.
Das mit der alten Rolle klappn nicht mit dem Hochladen:c
Schaut einfach unter meinem Treat " Rollenmuseum alt, schwer faszinierend" rein da sind die Bilder 
Grüßle Ketama


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Jetzt ist das Bild aber doch da! #6

Jo, die Sigma Pro Serie, das war die neben der Sigma Supra Serie, beides Heckbremser als die Heckbremsmodewelle so richtig aufkam.
Funzt die Heckbremse noch? 
Ich empfand diese Heckbremsen (RD,=Rear-Drag) nun wirklich als einen funktionswerten Abstieg gegenüber den FD (=Front-Drag) zuvor, die haben gerade in der Begrenzung auf eine Umdrehung und Skala nicht so wirklich funktioniert.
Ich habe bei meinen Sigma Supras einfach den Anschlag entfernt, schon ging es etwas besser. Heckbremsen war toll von der Theorie her.

Bisher ist mir aber nur ein wirklich sehr gute Heckbremse begegnet, das waren die von den Cormoran Reel No.1,
die waren auch besser als das leidlich gute von Shimano z.B. heutzutage. Vlt. gibts noch ein paar neue Cormorans mit der dicken Heckbremse, hatte ich aber bisher nicht.

Das Heckbremsenproblem ist auch immer noch nicht ausgestanden - im Gegenteil, sowas wie die eigentlich sehr gut gemachte Metallrolle Spro Nova krankt auch wieder daran, die Bremse geht viel zu schnell nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## spin-paule (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

...da hätte ich noch einen:
*DAM International 20* aus den 70ern:
http://img62.*ih.us/img62/1051/international40za4.jpg
Habe noch 2 Stück davon... glaube aber nicht, dass sie von Wert sind#c 

Gruß Paul


----------



## ChrisHH (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Wo wir schon bei Wertfragen sind,
hab diese eigentl. ganz gut erhaltene Quick Junior aus den späten 50ern bei mir ausgegraben. Gibt's sowas zu hauf oder kriegt man da was für?


----------



## spin-paule (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

naja... Wert ist relativ!
Auch wenn die Rolle keinen Pfenning mehr wert ist, so hat sie doch als treuer Gefährte unzähliger Angelstunden einen großen "emotionalen " Wert.

@christian: WoW... die Junior schaut aber schmuck aus!


----------



## The Driver (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@Chris:

deine Junior würde ich sofern sie techn. einwandfrei ist mit 30-50 euro schätzen.
das ist so der preis der bei ebay gezahlt wird.

mit rollenkarton und in neuwertigem zustand mit Rollenheft gehen bis zu 100,- euro über den tresen.

selten ist die junior nicht gerade. pro woche tauchen bei ebay 2-10 stück auf...

war damals ein verbreitetes massenprodukt... aber trotzdem von hoher qualität... s


----------



## ChrisHH (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



The Driver schrieb:


> aber trotzdem von hoher qualität... s



Tja so lange muss ne Rolle erst mal halten. Aber Bremsen kann die wohl nicht richitg /(konnte sie das jeh?).
Wird Schnur abgezogen, zieht sich der Bremsknopf selbst fest...
Naja, da hat sich schon was getan in den letzten 50 Jahren...


----------



## The Driver (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ja, das muss ich als nostalgiker ganz offen zugeben: die bremssysteme der modernen (aber nur der hochwertigen) rollen sind mit sicherheit den der alten schätzchen weit überlegen....

...ich geh jetzt bei dem traumwetter erstmal die vorzüge meiner neuen RedArc von Spro testen....


----------



## Ketama (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

AngelDet: Die Rolle,Bremse einfach alles funktioniert einwandfrei.
Hab letztes Jahr damit noch nen 86 Hecht in der Strömung (Iller)
landen können, ohne Metzchen oder Sperentzchen hat ja auch damals um die 180 Mark gekostet.

Jetzt noch ein echter Brenner, wer kann das Toppen?:vik:
Weiß nur den Namen Silent Spin Flyte und das Sie so um 
1950 gekauft wurde.Achtung hier die Bilder:q


----------



## Case (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@ketama...
Die ist schwer zu toppen. 
Ist der Bügel eigentlich so ausgelegt damit man auch ohne aufzuklappen werfen kann.? Oder wars einfach um Kosten zu sparen.?

Case

Geht der überhaupt zum klappen.?


----------



## Ketama (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ja da kommt davor nur noch ne Holzrolle:q:q:vik:!!!



Den Bügel klappt man nach hinten weg und nach einer 
ganzen Umdrehung schnappt er dann nach vorn und greift 
sich dann die Schnur und du kannst spulen.
Und das beste, die Bremse geht nach solanger Zeit immernoch
einwand frei.Auch das Schnurlaufröllchen läuft wie ne eins.
Ne Ersatzrolle aus Backelit oder so ist auchnoch dabei.
Mach mach morgen mal ein paar Bilder  vom Innenleben.
Sie wiegt übrigens nur so um die 300g und von ner  40er  passen
 da min.250m drauf ist also schon recht groß das Teil.

Grüßle


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Case schrieb:


> @ketama...
> Die ist schwer zu toppen.
> Ist der Bügel eigentlich so ausgelegt damit man auch ohne aufzuklappen werfen kann.? Oder wars einfach um Kosten zu sparen.?
> 
> ...



Nö, der ist so gebaut, weil Hardy bis '53 das Patent auf den "Normalen" Bügel hatte. 
(Aus Kostengründen bei einigen Firmen auch noch länger, die Werkzeuge waren halt schon da.)

Zumeist klappten die Halbbügel aber seitlich weg und nicht über die Spule.

Die systeme funktionierten aber ganz gut Nur lockere Schnur fingen die Bügel nicht immer automatisch.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## profifischer (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo
Heute hab ich in meinem Anglerzimmer die alten Ruten und Rollen von einem Bekannten angesehen. 
Die Rollen sind:
South Bend 750A
DAM Quick 247
Mitchell 300
2x DAM Quick 330
DAM Quick Finessa
Kann mir jemand etwas zum Alter der Rollen sagen?
mfg Manuel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die DAM und Mitchell sind auf jeden Fall älter als 1980, genauer kann man das nur mit mehr Informationen wie Zusätzkürzel, Farben usw. sagen. Können auch nochmal  ~ 20 Jahre dazu sein.


----------



## heinzrch (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

die Quick 330 und die Finessa gabs sogar bis Mitte der 80er. Ich hab sogar zwei Mitchell 300 und 308 aus Mitchell-Fernost Fertigung von Anfang 90 im Design der 60/70er Jahre! 
Die South Bend kenn ich nicht, die DAM 247 würde ich ca. Mitte 60er Jahre einstufen...


----------



## hans albers (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin..
um den thread ma wieder aus der versenkung zu holen
hier zwei bilder von mir:

1 mal daiwa 1500c 
1 mal dam quick 550
+eagle claw kleine pacific blue meeres-spinnrolle

greetz
hans


----------



## hans albers (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hochschubs...

ryobi ax 122-
schöne mittlere spinnrolle/mefo/barsch


----------



## Case (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Sieht schön altertümlich aus. 

Aber noch gut in Schuss.#6

Case


----------



## hans albers (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ja  ,
die wird schon n paar jahre auf m buckel
haben.. 
(70er ??)
aber läuft immer noch sehr schön rund,
und optisch auch voll okay

greetz

lars


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@hans albers
Schöne Bilder und so einige Schätzchen. Kennst Du die Daiwa 1500C gut inwendig? Ist das schon wie die Silver danach, oder hat die z.B. noch die alte Rücklaufsperre am Großrad - also nicht im Flansch überm Ritzel ?

Interessant ist so aus der Rückperspektive, wie stark die Japaner schon damals anfang der 70er voneinander abgeguckt und abgekupfert haben, Daiwa eher als größerer Vorreiter, Ryobi und Shimano hinterdrein. Also nur wenig eigene Stilmerkmale. 2007 ist es eigentlich nicht anders, wenn ich die 3 mal vergleiche. Daiwa probiert neue Wege, Shimano perfektioniert, Ryobi beackert eher den mittleren Massenmarkt.


----------



## hans albers (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin...

wusste ich doch.,
dass der det hier wieder über technische 
einzelheiten lamentieren will..|supergri

die daiwa bezeichnung lautet:
1500 C..
von silver steht da nichts
(sollte es??)
es gab ja die verschiedensten modelle in der reihe..
muss meine mal aufschrauben.. 
und nachschauen

greetz

lars


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> dass der det hier wieder über technische
> einzelheiten lamentieren will..|supergri


Das ist doch interessant! 
Darin unterscheiden sich die Rollen bzw. ihre Einsetzbarkeit und auch die heutige Brauchbarkeit.

Mach mal bei Gelegenheit ... der nächsten Wartung.


----------



## jerkfreak (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ey, ez wo ich endlich weiß, wie man hier Bilder einstellt *stolz bin* kann ich ja auch mal die ein oder andre Rolle aus meiner "Sammlung" zeigen...! Bei einigen weiß ich nichtmahl, was es für welche sind, bzw wie alt usw...!? Liegen einfach schon "ewig" in der Vitrine und fertig...!

mfg Jerkfreak


----------



## heinzrch (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Kennt / hat vieleicht noch jemand die Daiwa (Balzer ?) GS13UL ? - war so ein japanisches Miniröllchen Ende der 80er. War mir damals zu neumodisch, jetzt hätte ich gerne eine gehabt. Vieleicht hat jemand eine (gerne Tausch gegen anderes zeitgenössisches Modell) ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Kennt / hat vieleicht noch jemand die Daiwa (Balzer ?) GS13UL ? - war so ein japanisches Miniröllchen Ende der 80er.


War nen nettes Superteil, ganz Gold und ziemlich HighEnd. Die 13 bezog sich auf Größe 1.3, also sehr fein. Die waren noch im Balzer-Katalog, als Balzer den Vertrieb von Daiwa hatte.

Die GS9 - das ist aber die ganz dicke - wird heute immer noch aktuell und neu auf dem US-Markt zum Meeresangeln angeboten genauso wie die BG-Serie "Black Gold".
Wohl hauptsächlich was für Leute, die von dem neumodischen Leichtbaukram (zu recht) nix halten.


----------



## hans albers (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin det

habe hier mal zwei bilder gemacht von der
1500 C...
bin nicht so der techniker

was meinst du mit am flansch???

greetz

lars


----------



## heinzrch (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Tja, aus heutiger Sicht ein solides Röllchen. Damals war es fernöstlicher Krimskrams und von mir als nicht sammelwürdig befunden. Ich hatte die DAM XL 111 und die Finessa 1202 sowie die Abu C3 favorisiert (aus heutiger Sicht wohl die besten Rollen dieser Baugröße aus den 80er Jahren....). Auch heute noch versuche ich immer noch, die "Meilensteine im Rollenbau" zu erkennen und meine Sammlung damit zu ergänzen, muß aber feststellen, dass es immer schwieriger wird, solche "Meilensteine" zu erkennen.
Meine letzten Rollen die ich vieleicht in diese Kategorie einstufen könnte, wären die Revo STX und die Daiwa Viento - obwohl auch solche Rollen mittlerweile aus Malaysia kommen. 
Bei den Stationärrollen wird es eng. Mir fallen keine ein, die ich als Kult bzw. Sammlungswürdig bezeichnen würde. Vieleicht die eine oder andere Shimano Baitrunner oder ne Twin Power ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> habe hier mal zwei bilder gemacht von der
> 1500 C...
> bin nicht so der techniker
> 
> was meinst du mit am flansch???


Klasse, kann man alles sehen! #6
Genau das mit dem sichtbaren Sägerand , der die Rücklaufsperre am Großrad darstellt. Hatte ich auf einer Daiwa Bronze 130 auch mal. Das ist die alte Rücklaufsperrenart, von Anno-dunnemals mit den ersten solchen Rollen.

Der Nachteil: Es blockiert das Großrad, das kleine Ritzel vorne vom Rotor durch den Rollenflansch geführt muß aber die ganze statische Kraft bei Anschlag, Hänger und Reissen aufnehmen. D.h. das Getriebe steht bei jedem Zug unter Last. Die neuere Version, und das kam bei Daiwa dann genau hier mit der 1500C-Familie auf die nachfolgende Daiwa-Silver C Serie, die hat einen Stahlsägezahnkranz auf dem Ritzel - im verdickten Flansch und sperrt dort direkt das am Rotor verschraubte Ritzel. Vorteil: Ritzel+Großrad werden entlastet, viel haltbarer und die Rolle ist langfristig stabiler.
Bei Shakespeare kam das mit dem Übergang von der grünen 2200 Ball-Bearing Serie auf die hellblaue 2400 Ambidex Serie, zudem noch mit den Features Überwurfspule anstelle alte innenliegende Haspelspule und frei handbedienbarer Bügel. Desgleichen bei DAM von der Finessa N Serie auf die Quick 1000 Serie. Daiwa hatte das wohl einen Tick eher, waren eh damals "Anführer".

Dies markiert für mich übrigens außerdem den (Zeit)Punkt, ab dem mir die Rollen modern genug sind, sowohl zum Sammeln wie auch zum Fischen.


----------



## hans albers (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin det

danke für den nachhilfe untericht...
naja,
dann muss wohl als nächstes ne silver her..|supergri

greetz
hans


----------



## hans albers (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

..kennt jemand eigentlich
die "p" serie von den DAM-quicks..??
(220 p ,440 p..)
ist die so ne art zwischenmodell
zwischen finessa-serie und den  1000 er quicks ?

greetz

lars


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> ..kennt jemand eigentlich
> die "p" serie von den DAM-quicks..??
> (220 p ,440 p..)
> ist die so ne art zwischenmodell
> zwischen finessa-serie und den  1000 er quicks ?


Die kam als Nachfolger der Finessa-N Serie, parallel zu der letzen Serie der Quick 1000 auch mit der schwarzen Spule.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Sind eigendlich alter Pflueger Rollen was wert ???
Ich hab noch ne Riesige Hochseerolle von Pflueger im Schrank liegen. Leider fehlt die Originale Kurbel.
Ich schätze das die Rolle aus den 70gern ist.
Mache morgen mal ein Foto.
Tatsache ist das de Rolle wohl noch nie auf See war.
|wavey:


----------



## The Driver (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

schön zu lesen dass es noch mehr so "bekloppte" wie mich gibt!
ich hab mittlerweile von den Quick 1001-5001 schon ne ordentliche menge. ich glaub ich komm so auf 15 stück. hab aber schon gelichtet und bei ebay gehandelt...

hab noch eine Quick 3000 in Neuzustand. Hat da jemand Interesse?


----------



## hans albers (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Ich hab noch ne Riesige Hochseerolle von Pflueger im Schrank liegen. Leider fehlt die Originale Kurbel.



ist die nicht vom modell her ähnlich der mitchell 496 ????

preislich schwer einzuschätzen, 
ich schätze mal
je nach zustand bestimmt 20-40 euros

greetz

hans


----------



## Pit der Barsch (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Naja verkaufen wollte ich die Pfleuger nicht.
Ich werde mal versuchen dafür ein passendes Übergangsstück zu bauen um eine andere Kurbel dran zu bauen. Das Problem dabei ist ,das das Gewinde der Kurbel außen sitzt,und mit unseren Gewinden überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen ist.:c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne Riesige Hochseerolle von Pflueger im Schrank liegen. Leider fehlt die Originale Kurbel.
> Ich schätze das die Rolle aus den 70gern ist.
> Mache morgen mal ein Foto.


Wo ist sie denn? #h

Pflueger gehörte da schon zu Shakespeare.


----------



## Case (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die habe ich Heute so beiläufig beim Angeln fotografiert.

River300, seit über 30 Jahren im Einsatz. 

Ein Dankeschön an meinen Papa, mit dem ich seit nunmehr 40 Jahren angle.

Musste mal gesagt sein.

Case


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Case, was für ein Dragster! Schon so einige Gefechte mit Blessuren überlebt.
Und sie tut noch für die Aufgabe?


----------



## Case (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@AngelDet...

Damit kriegt mein Vater noch richtig gute Fische raus...

Case


----------



## hans albers (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

.. fast  schon 
urwüchsig ..
im sinne des photos..

greetz

hans


----------



## Pit der Barsch (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich habe eine Daiwa bei E Bay gesehen.
Wie ich mich errinnern kann,hatte mein Freund die Rolle Mitte der 80ziger Jahre. Die Rolle ist ohne Schnurfangbügel.
Kann man die Rolle auch mit geflochtener bespulen ???
Oder anders gefragt ,taugt das Teil was ??
Irgend wie sind die Rollen kaum noch zu finden.


----------



## The Driver (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

das waren rollen speziell zum meeresangeln, wo der bügel bei großen rollen eher störte.
sicher kann man da geflochtene drauf machen, aber ob du da bei der schnurverlegung und dem fehlenden kugellager beim schnurlaufröllchen (erhöhter abrieb der ohnehin schon abriebsgefährdeten geflochtenen) freude dran haben wirst ist fraglich!


----------



## Pit der Barsch (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat hmmm da könntest du recht haben.......
Oder ich müsste ein Lager dran bauen um den Abrieb zu verhindern.
Jetzt kann ich schon wieder nicht schlaafen#d


----------



## The Driver (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

;-) ein lager dran bauen!


----------



## hans albers (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

.. oder als schwere 
pilkrolle mit mono drauf...#6

greetz

hans


----------



## The Driver (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

das war nicht mein ernst mit dem lager!


----------



## Pit der Barsch (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich glaub das wird nix die Rolle steigt und steigt im Preis bei E Bay.
#h


----------



## jerkfreak (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Auch kein Wunder, wenn du sie noch dazu auch HIER postest...!


----------



## Pit der Barsch (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

|wavey:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Naja aus Fehlern lernt an,und sooooooooo wild war ich auch nicht drauf.
Und meine Frau schon garnicht|abgelehn


----------



## taupo_tiger (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hallo,

wollte euch mal einen meiner schätze zeigen - zum pilken nur bedingt geeignet - bzw. die dorsche ,die es in österreich gibt, könnte man auch mit der pilken


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage an Kenner alter Shakespeare Rollen.
Es handelt sich um ein sicher nicht besonders hochwertiges Metall-Modell mit Heckbremse.
Die Bezeichnung lautet: Shakespeare alpha X 030

Mit dieser Rolle verbinden mich sehr schöne Erinnerungen und ab und zu kommt sie mal zum Einsatz.
Bis heute funktionierte sie einwandfrei.
Heute war erster Wartungstermin 

Die Rolle bzw. ich haben jetzt das Problem, dass die Rücklaufsperre nicht mehr einrastet.
Nachdem ich den Deckel zum Fetten (war noch genug drin) geöffnet hatte, habe ich leider die Achse mit den Hauptrad etwas in axialer Richtung bewegt und auch leicht gekippt.
Dadurch hat sich ein kleines halbkreisförmiges Kunststoffteil von der Achse mit dem Hauptrad gelöst.
Das Teil sitzt normalerweise wohl nicht sichtbar unterhalb des Hauptrades.
Leider habe ich keine Konstruktionszeichnung.
Das Teil ist wie gesagt halbkreisförmig, also an einer Seite offen um es auf die Achse stecken zu können.
Es ist ca. 6-8 mm. hoch und besitzt an der oberen Kante zwei kleine Nasen.
Dieses Teil muss für das Einrasten der Rücklaufsperre verantwortlich sein, welche auch eine kleine Nase besitzt.
Ich weiß nur nicht, wie das Teil auf der Achse sitzen muss und wie die Stellung zu der Nase an der Rücklaufsperre sein muss, um diese wieder einrasten zu lassen.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?
Die Rolle müsste ca. 25 Jahre alt sein.

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Fröhliche Weihnachtsbescherungen !

Den Fans der "Guten Alten" mal ein paar Leckerlis. :m
Ein paar Anzeigen von vor 30 und 25 Jahren (meine alten Papers).

Shakespeare Ambidex 2430 aus Anglerzeitung Nr.3 Ausgabe Dez.1977
Shakespeare Sigma Supra 2500-040 aus Anglerzeitung Nr.14 Ausgabe 1/82 6.Jahrgang Frühjahr 1982


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur nicht, wie das Teil auf der Achse sitzen muss und wie die Stellung zu der Nase an der Rücklaufsperre sein muss, um diese wieder einrasten zu lassen.


Das ist der Schleifer für die geräuschlose Rücklaufsperre, der die Klinke wieder hochdrückt.
Müßte hinter dem Großrad so angebracht werden, daß die Verlängerung von der Rücklaufsperrentaste dazwischenkommt (Federzunge), und bei Vorwärtskurbeln die eine Nase auf die Speerklinke gegen die Federspannung drückt, so daß sie sich hebt und ohne Klickergeräusch gekurbelt wird.


----------



## magic feeder (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ich hab hier noch ne alte daiwa rg1355 rumliegen....tolles teil


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



taupo_tiger schrieb:


> wollte euch mal einen meiner schätze zeigen - zum pilken nur bedingt geeignet - bzw. die dorsche ,die es in österreich gibt, könnte man auch mit der pilken


Das ist ja nun das genau feine Gegenteil zu der GS9 da oben!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo Angeldet,

danke für deine Nachricht.
Jetzt ist klar, wie es funktionieren SOLLTE.
Ich hatte keine aufwändigen Fotos gemacht, da ich nicht wusste, ob jemand diese Rolle kennt.

Hier mal die Gesamtansicht.
http://img407.*ih.us/img407/5103/gesamtym0.jpg

Oben im Bild neben dem Hauptrad sieht man das kleine Kunststoffteil.

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/7336/ruecklauffreidh0.jpg

Auf diesem Bild ist der Rücklauf frei.
Man erkennt den Sperrhaken, welcher über den Kupferhaken und den damit verbundenen, außen liegenden Hebel nach oben gezogen wurde.

http://img508.*ih.us/img508/9715/ruecklaufgesperrtow6.jpg

Auf dem dritten Bild ist der Sperrhaken im Eingriff.
Der Rücklauf ist blockiert.
Ich habe den außen liegenden Hebel nach oben geschoben und den Sperrhaken manuell gedreht.

http://img404.*ih.us/img404/8168/sokeinplatzachseej9.jpg

Hier ein Bild, wie das Kunststoffteilchen (KT) nicht eingebaut werden könnte.
Zwischen Hauptachse und KT wäre nicht genug Platz.

http://img204.*ih.us/img204/7661/somoeglichod8.jpg

So könnte das KT eingebaut werden.
Es würde aber nichts bringen, da der die Metallnase (MN) des Sperrhaken nicht mit der Nase des KT in Berührung kommen würde.

Hier sieht man aber ein ganz anderes *Problem*, sozusagen das Hauptproblem.

Die Kurbel gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gedreht.
Selbst, wenn die Nase des KT mit der Nase des Sperrhaken in Eingriff kommen würde, wäre es so, dass dadurch der Sperrhaken in Entriegelungs- und nicht Verriegelungsposition kommen würde, was er eigentlich müsste.

Der außen liegende Hebel und das Kunststoffteilchen würden in dieser Einbaulage also die gleiche Aufgabe erfüllen (Entriegelung) und nicht gegeneinander wirken (Ent- und Verriegelung).

Wo liegt also mein Einbaufehler?
Für mich ein kleines Rätsel.

Die noch zwei Bilder des Hauptrades mit und ohne eingebautem Kunststoffteilchen:

http://img337.*ih.us/img337/797/grossradmitkw9.jpg

http://img337.*ih.us/img337/6392/grossradohneix5.jpg

Wer kann das Rätsel lösen?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## jerkfreak (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ach um DIE Rolle handelt es sich...!?

Davon hab ich denk ich auch noch eine im Keller liegen...! Sollte ich die noch finden, mach ich die mal auf und schau mal. Wenn mach ich dir mal paar Pics!!!

Ich schau dann gleich mal noch nach, ok...!?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hi,
das wäre sehr nett.
Achte aber darauf, dass du die Haupachse ziehst, bevor du das Hauptrad raus nimmst, da du sonst evtl. das gleiche Problem hast.
Vielleicht kann man auch seitlich die Kamera reinhalten.
Es muss sich aber um eine kleine Modellgröße dieser Serie handeln.
Die großen sind wohl anders aufgebaut.
Danke!


----------



## jerkfreak (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Also gut, die im Keller is n weng n andres Modell, dürft aber aus der gleichen Zeit und grob die selbe Baureihe sein...!

Auserdem hab ich noch eine gefunden, des is die selbe wie deine, nur als Frontbremsmodell...! Evtl is die innen genauso aufgebaut...!?

Werde die Tage mal beide aufmachen und ma nach sehn, ob ich dir damit irgendwie weiterhelfen kann...!? Hab ich JEZTZ nur echt kei Lust mehr zu...!

mfg Jerkfreak


----------



## jerkfreak (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ja, werde auf jeden Fall auch vorher Bilder machn, bzw versuchen, alles zu sehn, ohen die Rolle zu zerlegen (Hauptrad)...!

Das Heckbremsmodell,das wohl ähnlich ist, ist auch ne 030er, die mit Frontbremse is ne 035er, dürften also deiner gleich sein, oder...!?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Das ist ja klasse.
Ich denke, dass beide Größen innen gleich aufgebaut sind.
Meine Anmerkung wegen der Größe nur, da ich das gleiche Modell noch in Gr. 050 besitze, diese aber innen etwas anders aufgebaut ist.


----------



## jerkfreak (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hm, hab ich ma scho fast gedacht, das es dann aber der 050er innen wohl etwas anders aussieht...!

Wie gesagt, werde zusehn, das ich die beiden morgen oder die Tage mal aufmache...!

Hätte es ja jetzt gemacht,nur hät ich für Werkzeug in die Garage gemüsst, und des is drausen ARSCHKALT, da will ich net durchn Garten latschn...!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ja, ist klar und wäre auch bei sommerlichem Wetter verständlich.
Ich habe auch schon gedacht, dass der innen liegende Kupferhebel auf der anderen Seite der Nase des Sperrhakens sitzen müsste.
Dann wäre zumindest ein Problem gelöst. Das passt aber einfach nicht.
Man müsste den Kupferhebel mit Gewalt verbiegen um ihn hinter die Nase zu drücken.


----------



## jerkfreak (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Wie gesagt, werde die guten Teile morgen mal "aufbrechen" und dann mal sehn, wie des da drinne so ausschaut...!?

Habs vorhin schoma probiert, aber mit nem normalen Schlitz-Schraubendreher, der aufm Schreibtisch lag, hab ich die net aufbekommen...! Sin halt doch scho "paar Tage" alt und wohl noch nie offen gewesen...! Grad im besten Zustand sin se ja eh nimma...!

Lass dir dann halt die Tage mal paar Detailbilder  zukommen...! Vllt kann ich ja "brauchbare" Pics machen, ohne se zu zerlegen.So das man gleich sieht, wie des Ding drin zu sein hat...!? Wir werden sehn...!? Ansonsten "zerpflück" ich die Dinger halt ma...! Benutzt werden die beiden eh nimma...!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hier sieht man aber ein ganz anderes *Problem*, sozusagen das Hauptproblem.
> 
> Die Kurbel wird im Uhrzeigersinn gedreht.
> <->
> Wo liegt also mein Einbaufehler?


Nein, die wird im Gegenuhrzeigersinn gedreht, nach links. :m

Da ist hinten an der Sperrklinke noch so ein kleine Nocken, dagegen müßte eine KT-Nase drücken, so hinten aufgeklipst (2 Möglichkeiten) und mit einer Nase, daß das KT nicht vorbei rutscht.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da ist hinten an der Sperrklinke noch so ein kleine Nocken, dagegen müßte eine KT-Nase drücken, so hinten aufgeklipst (2 Möglichkeiten) und mit einer Nase, daß das KT nicht vorbei rutscht.



Ja klar. Es sind zwei Nasen an der Sperrklinke.
Man kann das KT aber nicht so einbauen, dass sich die Nasen des KT und die kleine Nase der Sperrklinke berühren, da sonst der Halbkreis des KT gegen die Hauptachse der Rolle drücken würde.

Auch wenn man das KT so einbauen würde, wäre es so, dass sowohl das KT als auch der äußere Rücklaufsperrenhebel eine Funktion hätten (Sperre entriegeln) und nicht gegeneinander arbeiten würden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> da sonst der Halbkreis des KT gegen die Hauptachse der Rolle drücken würde.


Das KT gehört da drauf , Hauptachse Großrad hinten zwischen die beiden Zahnräder - gleitend gefettet, bremst ein wenig aber sollte nicht weiter stören.
Auf dem vorletzten Bild ist das schon richtig, wahrscheinlich aber anders herum, du kannst es so oder so herum aufstecken.


----------



## aal60 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo Fans alter Stationärrollen, habe da noch einen Tipp für Euch, wenn es um altes Angelgerät geht hilft Euch dieses Forum: http://www.altes-angelgeraet.de/

Ich meine eine sehr interessante Website mit hilfsbereiten Mitgliedern.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das KT gehört da drauf , Hauptachse Großrad hinten zwischen die beiden Zahnräder - gleitend gefettet, bremst ein wenig aber sollte nicht weiter stören.
> Auf dem vorletzten Bild ist das schon richtig, wahrscheinlich aber anders herum, du kannst es so oder so herum aufstecken.



Ich habe das eben mal ausprobiert.
Vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt.
Ich sehe nicht die leichte Reibung zwischen KT und Achse des Großrads als Problem, sondern, dass das KT gegen die Haupachse (wo die Spule drauf sitzt)  der Rolle drück und diese biegt.

Die Rolle lässt sich jetzt extrem schwer drehen, als ob man gegen eine Bremse arbeitet.

Wenn es aber trotzdem so sein soll, kannst du dir dann nochmal die Stellung des Kupferhebels zu der zweiten Nocke das Sperrhebels ansehen?

http://img508.*ih.us/img508/9715/ruecklaufgesperrtow6.jpg

Würde ich das KT wie vorgeschlagen einbauen und die Stellung Kupferhebel / zweite Nocke Sperrhebel so belassen, dann wäre es nicht möglich, die Rücklaufsperre zu aktivieren.


----------



## Case (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Wusste doch, dass ich sowas auch noch rumliegen hab' :q

Bei der rastet der Bügel aber nicht mehr einwandfrei ein. Wird nur noch zum Bojen setzten verwendet.

Case


----------



## taupo_tiger (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hallo,

ad alpha X 030:

ich habe ein paar alte shakespeare kataloge (77 - 82) durchforstet 

"alpha" "ambidex" oder "sigma" hilft nämlich zum finden der exploded view leider nichts - die sind nach vierstelligen zahlen geordnet

ich kann nicht mit hundertprozentiger sicherheit feststellen, ob der anhang GENAU deine rolle ist - es ist eine zumindest sehr bauähnliche

und in dieser exploded view findet sich - fürchte ich - der grund, warums nicht funzt - dort hat das teil eine nase MEHR als dein KT (abgebrochen?)

übrigens, schematics suchen lässt es sich am besten hier:

http://mikesreelrepair.com/schematics/

(und denen könntest du auch ,mailen, ob sie das teil zu verkaufen haben, wenn dir die rolle das wert ist)

liebe mods, habt gnade mit meinem link - er ist viel mehr informativ als commercial *blinzel*

viele grüsse
taupo


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo,

vielen Dank, dass du dir die Arbeit gemacht hast, in den Katalogen zu suchen und die Zeichnung einzuscannen!
Bei der 2300er Rolle handelt es sich aber nicht um die alpha X 030.
Die 2300er besitzt eine Rückholfeder für die Sperrklinke (Teil 57), welches bei der alpha x 030 nicht vorhanden ist.
Das Teil 112 hat bei der 2300er Rolle wirklich drei Nasen.
Ich habe mir mein KT eben noch mal angesehen.
Da ist leider nichts abgebrochen. Die beiden Nasen an meinem KT sitzen genau am Rand.
Bei dem Teil 112 der 2300er Rolle sind zwei Nasen in der Mitte und eine am Rand angeordnet.

Danke für den Link!
Auf der Seite hatte ich vor eineigen Tagen auch mal nachgesehen. Da war meine Rolle aber nicht aufgeführt.
Eine andere, als die Bezeichnung alpha x 030 kenne ich leider nicht.

Das Blöde ist irgendwie, dass die Rolle vor dem Öffnen 100% funktioniert hat.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

*Ich möchte lösen:*

Dir Rolle läuft wieder wie am ersten Tag.
Vielen Dank für alle Beiträge!
Das KT muss so auf der Achse sitzen:

http://img210.*ih.us/img210/7945/52446594xk2.gif

Guten Rutsch und viel Spaß weiterhein im Thread!

,


----------



## jerkfreak (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Da bin ich ja froh, das du sie doch noch zum laufen gebracht hast...! War bei mir leider über die 2 Feiertage und den Geb gestern etwas schwierig, die Rollen zu zerlegen und Pics zu machen...!

Sorry nochmal! Aber nu läuft se ja wieder!!! Des die Hauptsach!!!


----------



## The Driver (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hallo,

hab eine DAM Quick Junior, die möchte ich verkaufen.
Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.


----------



## eiswerner (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Bin auch DAM Rollen Fan,
ich hab auch noch einige DAM Modelle meist 330er oder 330N mit denen ich regelmäsig mit Spinner Fische, die 440er oder 550er gehen mit nach Norwegen, da kann man die kleinen pilker schnell einholen.
Ich mache unters Rollenfett noch Balistol da gehen die Rollen leichter und sind nicht kaputt zu kriegen.
Auch ne Royal hab ich übers EBAY bekommen - war nicht Teuer24 EURO.


----------



## tincatinca (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich schreib jetzt mal in diesen Thread, da ihr mir als Kenner vielleicht helfen könnt. Ich besitze eine Dam Quick Finessa XL 444, bei der seit einiger Zeit das Kurbeln schwer geht. Zwar gleichmäßig und ohne Klackern, aber eben schwer.
Da würden mich mal verschiedene Meinungen interessieren!
Woran liegt das? Abhilfe?

Danke!


----------



## heinzrch (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

mach sie einfach mal auf und schau beim Getriebe genau hin -keine Angst, die Rolle ist sehr übersichtlich. Vieleicht siehst du dann schon was.
Runtergefallen ist sie nicht, oder (Achse krumm....)?
Wahrscheinlich ist nur das Fett gealtert (steif geworden) einfach neues Fett ins Getriebe geben oder notfalls etwas Öl zum Fett damit es wieder geschmeidiger wird.


----------



## The Driver (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

auseinanderbauen. altes fett raus. mit caramba Kriechöl "fluten" und die fettreste auflösen und entfernen. alles wieder mit frischem fett zusammenbauen. wenns dann immer noch schwer geht liegt ein mechanischer defekt vor.

wo lag die rolle? im kalten keller?
wenn fett alt und kältesteif ist, dann drehts sichs auch schwer!


----------



## Blink* (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

so ...

dann will ich auch mal ein altes Schätzchen, wovon meines Wissens gar nicht soviele im Umlauf waren, posten.

(es handelt sich aber um eine DAIWA - ich hoffe, dass Sie hier auch rein darf |uhoh:)

und zwar die DAIWA 7600R - eine rechtshand Ausführung.
War im Daiwa Katalog ´77.

Leichte Gebrauchsspuren #6


----------



## Case (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ein echt Fossiles Teil..nicht schlecht.#6

Na, und die Gebrauchsspuren zeugen davon, dass man damit angeln konnte / kann.

hab auch noch eine alte Daiwa 130X rausgekramt. Die funktioniert zwar noch einwandfrei, aber ich kann die Knarre nicht ausschalten. Das nervt einfach. 

Case


----------



## Blink* (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ja, Fossil das stimmt wirklich :m

Leider ist sie momentan nicht einsatzbereit - Probleme mit der Kurbel ...sie will einfach die Achse nicht antreiben |uhoh:.

Ich glaube, dass das Gewinde an der Kurbel überdreht ist . Denn wenn man an der Schraube der Rolle dreht läuft sie einwandfrei - Knarre ab/zuschaltbar, Bremse alles ... aber das Problem bekommen wir auch noch in den Griff #6


Deine Daiwa 130x ist auch eine schöne. Ich hab sie einige Nummern kleiner: 100x, aber sie funktioniert wie am ersten Tag   |rolleyes . Sie war auch ewig im Einsatz, das sieht man ihr gar nicht an


----------



## The Driver (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

die alten Daiwas waren neben den Ryobis die robustesten und besten Japan Rollen in den 70er Jahren!
Fast vergleichbar mit DAM.... ;-) fast.....


----------



## tincatinca (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Also,
die Quick Finessa XL 444 lag zwar im Keller,
aber der Defekt liegt schon seit September vor.
Hatte bis jetzt bloß keine Zeit, mich groß damit auseinanderzusetzen.
Ich werde sie dieses WE mal auseinander nehmen.
Leider bin ich nicht der Techniker vor dem Herrn...
altes Fett ist es aber nicht. Die Kurbel etc. ist auch ok, auch nicht auf den Boden gefallen.
Mal schaun, wäre echt schade drum! Ich ahb noch 2 3002er, eine XL 111 und eine Quick 3000. Die funktionieren immer noch und sind für Monoschnüre für die mieste Fischerei echt gut!
Und eigentlich zuverlässig!

Hat wer Ersatzteile für die Quick Finessa XL 444.

Poste jetzt mal den Link zu dem thread, den ich aufgrund meines Problems aufgemacht habe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=2


----------



## The Driver (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@tinctinca: wie gesagt: aufmachen, säubern, schauen!

magst du deine rollen vielleicht verkaufen? hätte interesse.


----------



## heinzrch (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Teile kriegst du noch bei DAM in Roth....


----------



## tincatinca (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Danke für die rege Anteilnahme an meinem Problem.
Habe die Rolle jetzt geöffnet. Weiteres dazu in meinem Thread.
Hier nochmals der Link und Danke für die kompetente Unterstützung!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117455


----------



## The Driver (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@einzrch: woher hast du diese info?


----------



## heinzrch (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich sammle alte Dam-Rollen und hol mir regelmäßig Teile bei der DAM. Zuletzt vor ca. 6 Wochen für meine Quick Royal und für ne Finessa 1202....
Du solltest aber möglichst die ET-Nummer aus dem Rollenheft für die Bestellung parat haben....


----------



## tincatinca (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Fotos sind online!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117455

Danke!


----------



## irish pike (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ich hab da auch noch was ausgegraben, ne alte dam prince 1014, wie alt, keine ahnung, vieleicht weiss es jemand von euch


----------



## hans albers (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin..

so eine rolle hab ich auch von papi aus m
keller übernommen..
dürfte so ende 50er bis anfang 70er gebaut worden sein
kugellager ,glaube ich ,fehlanzeige 
ebenso wie flexibles (drehendes)schnurlaufröllchen..
leichtes spinnfischen oder posenanglen
 die serie ging glaub ich bis zur 1017
(oder 015 ???|kopfkrat)

greetz
hans


----------



## aal60 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Schaut doch mal unter den Spezialisten für  "altes Angelgerät" nach.  Die kennen sich aus.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hi #h

habe letztens eine Shakespeare Rolle geschenkt bekommen, wirklich ein Traum :l


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Stimmt!
Sehr schick und toller Zustand.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> habe letztens eine Shakespeare Rolle geschenkt bekommen, wirklich ein Traum :l


Da hat jemand aber was nettes an Land gezogen #6
Shakespeare Ambidex 2410 (o.2430) 1.Serie ? Spule steht gerade ungünstig. 
Kann man noch gut mit angeln, wenn es nicht gerade Hochleistungsspinnen sein soll, oder einfach nur in die Vitrine etc. legen und von Zeit zu Zeit kurbeln. :m


----------



## Der_Glücklose (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hi #h

ist eine 2410, ob erste Serie |kopfkrat woran kann ich das erkennen.

Eigentlich wollte ich mit ihr noch angeln, aber sie ist wirklich noch so Tip Top das ich mich das fast nicht traue bei dem Schmuckstück 

Achso, ich suche noch für eine alte DAM Rute 1,80m 18Wg eine Rolle von DAM die mit der Rute zusammen passen würde. Habt ihr einen Tip oder gar eine im Angebot. Soll aber auch Tip Top sein, da die Rute auch fast wie neu ist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> ist eine 2410, ob erste Serie |kopfkrat woran kann ich das erkennen.


mattere Spule und die Schriftart drauf, auch nur 100m 0.40mm, der Winkelhebel für den Bügel ist aus blankem Bandmetall, und Zusatzbuchstaben "DC" werden auf dem Gehäuse nicht drauf sein (letzte Serie).


----------



## fkpfkp (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Moin,

"oder einfach nur in die Vitrine etc. legen und von Zeit zu Zeit kurbeln."

Nöööö, dafür sind die viel zu schade.... die gehören gefischt!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Jupp, das geht ja , waren für Lebenslang gebaut! #6
ist man sozusagen auch lebenslang dran gefesselt, wenn es einmal geschnackelt hat! :q


----------



## heinzrch (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die Prince 1013 war eine meiner ersten Rollen, gabs zusammen mit ner braunen Tele-Spinnrute (glaub die hieß ebenfalls prince....) im Set. Kanns zeitlich ziemlich genau zuordnen, war 1976, d.h. die Prince war damals ne Katalogneuheit also kam sie frühestens 1975.
War ne ausgesprochene Billigrolle, und dennoch fing ich damit einige gute Karpfen und sogar meinen ersten Hecht (Schwarz natürlich , von der Insel im Stadtparkweiher aus, die Rute gut getarnt im Gebüsch :q)


----------



## feeder67 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hi bei mir gibt es auch ein paar alte rollen als da wären eine president 2 2900 sieht der ambidex ähnlich nur ist sie schwarz eine sigma 030 eine sigma supra 035 und alpha 035 von shakespeare und die werden auch benutzt ob wohl sie über20jahre alt sind funktioniren einwandfrei gruß joachim


----------



## Flo66 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich hab auch noch eine liegen, war ein Geschenk von einem Bekannten, dessen Vater hat sie vor zich Jahren gefischt.
D.A.M. Hobby
oben auf der Spule stehen die zahlen von 1-12,denke die Bremse.
Oben drinne steht MADE IN WEST GERMANY, ist noch so ein richtig Massives Teil.^^
Weiß jemand villeicht mehr über diese Rolle?


http://img120.*ih.us/img120/5005/p1000326nr4.jpg

http://img295.*ih.us/img295/8515/p1000322vz2.jpg


----------



## micbrtls (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Zum Thema altes Zeugs: Ich habe noch folgendes bei mir im Keller:

- Effzett 495 mit Regenbogenschnur!
- eine schöne alte DAM - Rute (handbeschriftet! Nr. 156, 1,80 Meter 14-20 Gr., verkauft durch Walter Bremicker Angelgeräte aus Wuppertal)
- eine ungefischte (nach ca. 50 Jahren immer noch neue!!) DAM Speedy mit 6,20 Meter und einem WG von 25 Gr. Steckrute
- einige ewig alte orginal verpackte Aalhaken von Storks (vom ehemaligen Besitzer auf jetzt ca. 50 - 60 Jahre geschätzt 
- einige organal DAM-Bleikopfspinner

Tja, DAM! Damals war die Zeit auch für euch einfach schön!! Da gabs so etwas wie Global Fonds oder Finanzinvestoren nicht!!


----------



## Der_Glücklose (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hi #h

da ich nirgends auf der Rolle irgendwo DC finden konnte ist es wohl eine von der 1.Reihe |supergri

Bräuchte noch mal einen Tip für eine passende Rolle und zwar für eine alte DAM Chiemsee Rute in 1,80m Wg 18. Sollte möglichst aus dem selben Zeitraum sein und genauso gut in Schuß wie die Rute. Hat jemand einen Tip welches Rollen Modell da in Frage kommt?


----------



## hans albers (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

.. moin..
hier mal ein (etwas) jüngeres röllchen

ABU CARDINAL C4

ca .1982-85 japan

mit wormschaft getriebe und highspeed-ü
(konnte ich mit ersatzspule ergattern)

 wird wohl bei mir als mefo rolle verwendung finden..|supergri



 greetz

hans


----------



## wir_wissen (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo, hat vielleicht noch jemand eine Schemazeichnung von der DAM Quick 2002? Die Daten der 2001 (Zeichnung) habe ich, aber der Mechanismus für die Rücklaufsperre ist anders. Da DAM die Teile nicht ohne Nummern findet brauche ich die Zeichnung. 
Vielen Dank und viele Grüsse


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hab noch zwei rollen entdeckt bei mir! wollt mal fragen ob die einer kennt und ob die gegebenfalls was wert!  Drauf steht sunshine ST1000 und ne Meteor ST1000!


----------



## hans albers (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

....und weiter gehts beim thema
dam sls-sl /daiwa silver-c serie /clones:

 shimano g3 (1979)


greetz
hans


----------



## Case (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Schönes Teil.#6

Und auch noch hervorragend erhalten.
Ich muß da mal suchen...ich glaub' bei mir müsste auch noch eine etwas ältere Shimano rumliegen.?

Case


----------



## hans albers (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Schönes Teil.#6
> 
> Und auch noch hervorragend erhalten.



yep .. 
es ist doch immer wieder schön ,
wenn man so alte rollen in so 
einem zustand bekommt/findet

dank an den vorbesitzer..:m

greetz
hans


----------



## Case (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Eine Shimano SS-G2000.
Ich schätze ihr Alter auf etwas über 20 Jahre.? 
Die habe ich zum mittleren Grund- und Stippfischen im Einsatz. Technisch einfach Klasse. Selbst die Heckbremse funktioniert noch einwandfrei.

Case


----------



## hans albers (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

yep...

schönes photo,

und auch gut:
immer noch im einsatz #6

gab von dieser art /modell
auch ne menge clones 
80 er jahre carbon/graphite rollen
mit heckbremse...

oder ist die aus metall??

 (besitze eine daiwa jg 1650 h,sieht ähnlich aus)

greetz
hans


----------



## taupo_tiger (7. März 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> ....und weiter gehts beim thema
> dam sls-sl /daiwa silver-c serie /clones:
> 
> shimano g3 (1979)
> ...


 
hallo hans, servus allen anderen,

meine ist ne nummer kleiner - ist eine "taschengeldrolle"


----------



## taupo_tiger (7. März 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

apropos "taschengeldrolle" - das war eine meiner ersten:


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (31. März 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo Leute,
 ich habe mal eine Frage?
Aus einem Nachlass habe ich eine Rute komplett mit Rolle geschenkt bekommen.
Es handelt sich um eine Tjöstheim Fishfighter Tube Glass mit Noris Shakespeare 2020 dran.
Die Rute sieht edel aus mit schneeweissen Keramikeinlagen in den Ringen.
Ich habe den Verdacht das die Rute aus Norwegen kommt, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Alles ist in einem tadelosen Zustand.
Mich würde interressieren wie alt die Rute und die Rolle sind und ob es eine gute Angel ist oder eher etwas billiges.

http://mitglied.lycos.de/olavauszuff/IMG_3662.JPG
http://mitglied.lycos.de/olavauszuff/IMG_3663.JPG

Irgendwie sind meine Bilder zu gross daher schicke ich den link mit zum gucken
Gruss
Olav


----------



## maesox (31. März 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ja,Ja...mit D.A.M fing bei mir alles an!!
Habe auch noch eine Quick Junior bei mir rum liegen. Schönes Stück|rolleyes
http://img530.*ih.us/img530/3729/juniorfe3.jpg
Gruß
Matze


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (31. März 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo Leute,
Nun hab ich kapiert wie das mit der grösse von den bildern klappt. 
Also zur Übung nochmal mit Bild:












Aus einem Nachlass habe ich eine Rute komplett mit Rolle geschenkt bekommen.
Es handelt sich um eine Tjöstheim Fishfighter Tube Glass mit Noris Shakespeare 2020 dran.
Die Rute sieht edel aus mit schneeweissen Keramikeinlagen in den Ringen.
Ich habe den Verdacht das die Rute aus Norwegen kommt, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Alles ist in einem tadelosen Zustand.
Mich würde interressieren wie alt die Rute und die Rolle sind und ob es eine gute Angel ist oder eher etwas billiges.

Gruss
Olav


----------



## Damyl (4. April 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich hab da auch noch was zu bieten #6
Ganzmetall und unzerstörbar...............meine Daiwa 2600XBZ. Immer noch für´s Grobe gut.
Heutzutage müsste man für so ne Quali ein Vermögen hinblättern :q


----------



## Korken (5. April 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Moin
beim Keller aufräumen habe ich gerade meine erste eigene Angelrolle wieder gefunden eine Shakespeare 2173 kann mir jemand weiterhelfen um Informationen über die Rolle zu bekommen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. April 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ja, was willst Du denn wissen? war meine erste Großwelsrolle, mit 0,60mm Mono drauf und -200g Vollglasrute. :g
Die hat aber noch keine überlappende Spule.


----------



## sebastian_h (6. April 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin moin..
hab vor jahren ma eine alter rolle von nem kumpel geschenkt bekommen, die vermutlich wohl von seinem großvater stammt..da er aber kein angler ist hat er mir diese rolle geschenkt...bis her lag diese nur im keller rum und gammelte so vor sich hin.aber durch dieses forumthema denk ich doch das noch ein großes interesse an alten rolle besteht..und möchte diese nun bei ebay verticken...es handelt sich dabei um eine DAM QUICK 220N...
könnte ihr mir vllt sagen was so eine rolle an wert hat??hab nämlich in diesem bereich überhaupt keinen blassen schimmer..
danke im voraus.


----------



## The Driver (6. April 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Das ist ein nicht sehr wertvolles Exemplar von DAM. Bei Top Zustand mit nur leichten Gebrauchsspuren kannst du so mit ca. 20-35 Euro rechnen.

Wichtig ist dass Rollen immer nur dann wertvoll für Sammler sind wenn Sie möglichst neuwertig sind und am besten im original karton. selbst eine an sich wertvolle DAM Quick 1000 z.B. ist, wenn sie stark gebraucht ist nur noch einen bruchteil wert! ich will auch niemand hier im forum zu nahe treten, aber: verwechselt bitte nicht persönliche wertschätzung mit reelem sammlerwert! die meisten hier gezeigten geräte sind in sammlerkreisen praktisch wertlos! generell sind fast alle Japan Produkte wie Daiwa usw. fast wertlos!


----------



## Korken (6. April 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ja, was willst Du denn wissen? war meine erste Großwelsrolle, mit 0,60mm Mono drauf und -200g Vollglasrute. :g
> Die hat aber noch keine überlappende Spule.


 
Erstmal schönen Dank für deine Antwort: Großwelsrolle!! :q glaube, das war auch mein Gedanke damals....das die Rolle jeden Riesenfisch landet....
Hätte gerne mehr hindergrund wissen über die Rolle, Baujahr, tech.Daten usw. - wo bekomme ich sowas? eine überlappende Spule sagt mir zB.: auch nicht´s


----------



## batron (6. April 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo Boardies,

hab grad ne abu-cardinal-44 geschenkt bekommen!!
leider nicht mehr ganz frisch. Kann jemand was zu der Rolle sagen, z.B wofür die gebaut worden sind usw.

gruß
tilo


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. April 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die Abu ist eine Rolle zum klassischen Posenfischen.
Natürlich kannst du damit auch Spinnfischen, wenn dir die Schnurverlegung zusagt. Achtung: Der Bügel lässt sich nicht manuell zurückklappen.


----------



## cmaxx (25. April 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mit Interesse hier im Trööt herumgelesen. Da ich gerade heute einige der blauen Shakespeare-Rollen (genauer gesagt: 1 x 2400, 1 x 2400 DC, 1x 2410 und 2 x 2430 DC) geerbt habe, hätte ich gern mal gewusst, was das Kürzel DC für eine Bedeutung hat. Also woür steht das Kürzel.

Wer das weiss möge bitte antworten.

Viele Grüsse
cmaxx


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Glückwunsch zu der netten Erbschaft der 24er Ambidex! :m

Das DC stand in der letzten Serie dabei, heißt in Shakespeare-Jahrescode 1978, also Modell 1978 ff. 
http://www.shakespeare-fishing.com/antiques/how.shtml
Gab mehrere Reihen, Start meine ich 1975, mit kleinen Unterschieden, Bügelarm+Verschraubung, glänzendere Spuleneloxierung mit mehr Schnurfassungsaufdruck, unterschiedliche Kurbeln + Knäufe, genietet+geschraubt, und unterschiedlich große Kugellager, die alten hatten "Radlager" drin, die zunehmend durch kleinere ersetzt wurden. Die DC-Rolle muß anders aussehen als die ohne, schönes Suchspiel.


----------



## cmaxx (26. April 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@ AngelDet

Hi,
danke für die Info. Der Link ist sehr interessant.
Ja, die Unterschiede waren mir schon aufgefallen, ich konnte aber mit dem Code nichts anfangen. 
Mit den inneren Werten werde ich mich demnächst bei der Reinigungs- und Polieraktion beschäftigen :q !

Beste Grüsse
cmaxx


----------



## hans albers (28. April 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

... a propos alt und blau...

hier mal eine balzer colonel 400..
sieht der shakespeare schon verdammt ähnlich

greetz
hans


----------



## Pit der Barsch (28. April 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Kennt jemand diese Hochseerolle ??
Bretton 905 Made in France
Fast 20 cm lang und 16 cm hoch.
Wann wurden die gebaut ??
Haben keinen Schnurfangbügel.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Na kennt die Rolle jemand ??#c


----------



## spin-paule (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hi Pit,

frag doch mal den Boardie "Gerätefetischist". Im Beitrag #15 des Threads http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=29626
findet die _*bretton 905 *_Erwähnung.

Gruß
Paul


----------



## Fox91 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hi,

ich hab gestern eine Shakespeare alpha 030 mit Frontbremse bekommen. Außerdem hat sie noch so einen plastig Hebel am Schnurfangbügel. Wenn ich den nach hinten zeih, klappt der Bügerl auf und ich kann mit einer Hand werfen. Die Rolle hat so gut wie keine Gebrauchspuren.  Weiss jemand wie alt die Rolle is und was sie so Wert ist??

Gruß Michael


----------



## donlotis (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo, >hier< wird gerade eine  Shakespeare X 040 versteigert, dann hast Du schon einmal eine vage Orientierung.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## hans albers (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

.. moin::
also alter schätz ich mal anfang 80er 
(genau weiss ich es nicht)

sind leider nicht so viel wert,
gehen bei 3..2..1..so 
für 5,- bis 15,- euro weg.

 ich rate nur wenn guter zustand , 
dann selber fischen..

gr
hans


----------



## hans albers (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

..ach so..

auch noch mal ne frage:

ich hab mir vor kurzem ne quick 444 xl gekauft.
schöne rolle .. 
hab die natürlich gleich mal aufgeschraubt ,
sauber gemacht
und  auch die spule abgenommen.

dabei ist mir eine aussparung im rotor aufgefallen
an der ein kleines federchen aufgehängt ist
dieses kann man dort verschieben.
dahinter stehen die buchstaben L,M,H
(warschn. für Low,Mid,High)

was stelle ich mit dieser feder ein..?

die übersetzung?? bremse??knarre

vielleicht hat jemand ne idee
(foto leider etwas unscharf)

greetz
hans


----------



## heinzrch (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die Auslösekraft von der  Schnurfangbügelumklappautomatik, je nach Einhängeposition wird die Feder unterschiedlich vorgespannt.


----------



## hans albers (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

okay.. danke

gr 
hans


----------



## wuffel (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hallo alle zusammen,
evtl. kann mir ja wer bei meinem problem helfen....
ich habe einen karton in dem 2 zerlegte shakespeare rollen 2450
liegen.
ich bekomme sie einfach nicht zusammen,suche ne zeichnung oder nen foto vom innenleben.
danke,
wolfgang


----------



## staffag (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



irish pike schrieb:


> ich hab da auch noch was ausgegraben, ne alte dam prince 1014, wie alt, keine ahnung, vieleicht weiss es jemand von euch





Das Alter usw. von DAM Rollen kann man hier nachschauen, ebenfalls das Schnufassungsvermögen:

http://www.dam.de/html/dam_produktservice.htm


----------



## fkpfkp (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Moin,

weiß jemand, in welchem Jahr die Schnurfassung der Ambidex 2430 von 300m 0,30 auf 330m 0,30er geändert wurde? Die Spulen unterscheiden sich tatsächlich, ist also nicht nur ein "falscher" Aufdruck drauf.

Die Änderung der Schnurfassung kann, zeitlich gesehen, auch andersherum gewesen sein.

Falls noch jemand eine Ersatzspule rumzuliegen hat (mit der höheren Kapazität) und die loswerden möchte, bitte melden.


----------



## henningcl (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hi

du meinst doch 100m 30er und 130m 30er oder

300m sind doch mehr als genug:q:q:q


----------



## hans albers (6. August 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin.. 

ma ne frage..

wie wirkt sich die zahlen skala (-3 - +3) auf die 
wickelkontour-einstellung der quick 2002 aus ???
kann man die auch für geflochtene einstellen?

greetz

lars


----------



## The Driver (7. August 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hallo hans,
damit kannst du das wickelbild korrigieren falls du ganz dünne oder ganz dicke schnüre benutzt. falls deine schnur konisch aufgespult wird kannst du es korrigieren. das idealbild ist ja  eine gerade. mit der einstellung verschiebst du die lage der spule in der höhe zum schnurlaufröllchen. geflochtene hab ich mal auf ner 1202er probiert. ist generell möglich aber nicht das gelbe vom ei. zumindest nicht zum spinnfischen...


----------



## Pikepauly (23. August 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Moin!

Weiss von euch jemand wo man gute Abu C 3 oder 4 bekommen kann?
Der Typ wie die in Post 198 von Hans Albers.
Evtl. auch der Nachfolger ohne die grünen Streifen.


----------



## Nimos (23. August 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hab noch ne shakespeare alpha040 zuhause rumliegen :g


----------



## Pikepauly (23. August 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@Nimos
Die kenne ich.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## The Driver (24. August 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ja, da würd ich dich mal zu ebay verweisen.... suchanfrage abspeichern und geduld haben. erfahrungsgemäß kommt zum herbst hin wieder leben in die sammlerszene und die angebote werden mehr!


----------



## max_hoppus (24. August 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich hab hier auch noch ne alte Daiwa 4300A, Top-Zustand! Würde ich abgeben, bei interesse PN!
LG


----------



## Kevin1991 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hab auch noch 3 Rollen ...
1. Shakespeare Supra Sigma 040
2. DAM Prince 1013
3. Daiwa B-150 RL Hi-Speed ..

Wer interesse an einer von denen hat , einfach ne PN


----------



## GuidoOo (6. September 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Moin....ich hab gerade mal in meinen gedanken herumgewühlt und da viel mir auf, dass ich auchnoch eine alte rolle habe...
heißt die wirklich herculy? und ich wäre über ein paar informationen sehr dankbar...ob diese rolle was wert ist, selten, gefragt, usw danke!
http://img162.*ih.us/img162/9563/p1020188rv5.jpg

http://img399.*ih.us/img399/5872/p1020190dw3.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/g.php?h=399&i=p1020190dw3.jpg
http://img137.*ih.us/img137/2204/p1020191lt9.jpg
http://img99.*ih.us/img99/7007/p1020196ki1.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/g.php?h=99&i=p1020196ki1.jpg


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (8. September 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin 
ich habe hier noch eine RYOBI 199 
und eine Daiwa 729 (mit Balzerlogo)
konnt im netz keine echten infos finden#c
wer kann dazu was schreiben ,danke#h


----------



## GuidoOo (13. September 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Kennt denn keiner Meine Rolle?*verzweifel*
Auch ich konnte keine infos im I-net über diese Rolle finden...=(


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. September 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Frage hier: www.altes-angelgeraet.de


----------



## Cliff A. McLane (14. September 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo,

Habe hier einen Haufen alter Rollen bekommen und wüsste gerne was über das Alter der Stücke. 

Habe hier alles aufgelistet, was noch auf den Geräten zu lesen war:

Balzer Mitchell 324
DAM Berlin West - Quick Finessa 
Garcia Mitchell 406
Mitchell 300
Ryobi - MD10 Ball Bearing - Instant Graphite Spool
Daiwa - 1500C - Made by Daiwa Seiko, Japan

Habe vor, diese nach und nach zum Angeln zu benutzen. Sind noch gut eingefettet (braun-gelbe Schmiere), kann ich denen noch was gutes tun? Z.B. neues Öl oder etwas in der Art?

Maschinenöl (Centralin) kommt mir etwas dünnflüssig vor, was empfehlen die Profis?

Dank euch,
Cliff


----------



## jerkfreak (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Dann hol ich den Tröt doch mal wieder hoch. Wollte mich nicht extra in dem Forum paar Beiträge weiter oben anmelden.

Vllt kann mir hier ja auch schon jemand weiterhelfen, gerade weil es sich ja um Kultrollen handelt.

Nun aber meine Frage: Worin besteht genau der Unterschied zwischen der alten Shakespeare SIGMA 2200 und der SIGMA 2200ck Serie???

Habe mir zu meiner 2200 nun eben noch eine zweite gekauft, ist jetzt aber halt ein ck Modell, nur hab ich so auf die Schnelle keinen Unterschied feststellen können, auser die Bezeichnung...!?

Im Endeffekt ist es eh egal, gefischt werden die beiden jetzt, aber würde mich halt mal intressieren...!

Danke schonmal,
Jerkfreak


----------



## Pikepauly (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@Jerkfreak

Angeldet kennt sich mit den Sigmas aus.


----------



## jerkfreak (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Na dann stehn meine Chancen ja garnet soo schlecht, dass ich doch ne Info krieg, nachdem des hier ja "sein" Thread ist...!?

Thx schonmal...!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Schau mal bei deinen Sigmas nach dem Klickergeräusch und der Zahnung der Rücklaufsperre, wieviel Rücklauf der Rotor noch macht.
Es gab auch noch eine US-Serie mit goldener Spule (ala Slammer), aber die deutschen hatte alle die schwarze Spule bis auf die letzten Plastik(Whisker) Nachbauten. Welche Size sind die denn, 040,050,060 ?


----------



## jerkfreak (12. November 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ja, so ne US hatte ich in den Staaten auch mal über nen Kumpel ersteigert, weil ich da nicht daheim war. Nur hatte sich der Ami dann nie bei mir gemeldet, wegen Kohle usw...! Leider, fand die mit der goldnen Spule genial...!

Meins sind die "ultimativen Hechtrollen", sprich die 060er...!

Aber was hat das Klickern usw mit der Bezeichnung 2200 bzw 2200ck zu tun...!?


----------



## jerkfreak (12. November 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Also, hab die beiden ez mal bissi "unter die Lupe genommen", konnte aber keine Unterschiede im Bezug auf das Ansprechen der Rücklaufsperre bemerken. Auch das Klickern ist absolut identisch...! 

Weiß denn niemand, warum die eine noch die Kürzel ck hat? Hat es hier vllt auch nur was mit dem "Baujahr" zu tun...!?

Gruß,
Jerkfreak


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ganz einfach, ist nur die unterschiedliche Modellreihe gewesen, einige geänderte Serien haben einen Datumscode (engineeringcode) bekommen. Von 1929 bis 1977 hatten das alle deren Rollen.
Die Sigma CK steht für CK=81, 1981.
Genauso wie die letzten Ambidex DC, steht für DC=78, 1978.
Die erste Serie der Sigma 2200 hatte noch eine Klickersperre, mit permanenter Klinke unter Federdruck. Die späteren haben so einen kleinen Kunstoffnockenring wie auch die Sigma Supra 2500, und damit wird die Klinke so rausgehoben, dass die nicht rumklickern.


----------



## hans albers (13. November 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

.. moin..

ma ne andere frage..
die whisker-titan steht ja auch öfter bei 3..2..1 drin
lohnt sich da ein 10 euro schnäppchen..
??
las im vorherigen post was von plastikspule

greetz

lars


----------



## jerkfreak (13. November 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Danke Det, nu weiß ich bescheid...!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> die whisker-titan steht ja auch öfter bei 3..2..1 drin
> lohnt sich da ein 10 euro schnäppchen..
> ??
> las im vorherigen post was von plastikspule


Das waren die ersten größeren Versuche im Plastikgehäuserollenbau - Shakespeare war mal extrem vorne an der Entwicklungsfront. 
D.h. Kunststoff mit den Fäden drin. Aber nicht wirklich so gut wie die alten Aluspritzgüsse.
Es hängt von der Rollengröße ab, ob brauchbar, so kleine Dingelchen wie die Nachbauten der Ambidex 2499 mit ~150g funzen richtig gut, kein Problem. Also 020,025,030, das geht noch.
So die Mittelklasse ala heutige Shim. 2500-4000er Sizes, da ist der Nachteil schon spürbar, für Forellenteichangelei etc. aber locker ausreichend.
Bei den großen Rollen ab der Sigma 050,060 ist es einfach nur Mist, da paßt überhaupt kein Kunststoffgehäuse, bis heute nicht, wenn man die wirklich einigermaßen belasten können will. Ich bewege und bewegte locker mal 250kg Bootsmasse mit den Sigma 060, einfach gegenaufgerollt. Bei den Billigclones aus Korea flog hin und wieder mal die Lagerbuchse des Großrades links oder rechts raus, das hat aber erstens die Rolle nicht ausfallen lassen, ging halt nur schwerer zu kurbeln, und wieder neu eingesetzt und verklebt hält das jetzt ewig. Schlamperei made in Asia gabs auch schon 1994.


----------



## henningcl (13. November 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo die ck`haben eine Geräuschlose Rücklaufsperre bis auf die 60er.
Wenn es trotzdem klackert, hat mal jemand die Rolle aufgeschraubt und sie falsch wieder zusammengebaut.
grüsse
henning 



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Also, hab die beiden ez mal bissi "unter die Lupe genommen", konnte aber keine Unterschiede im Bezug auf das Ansprechen der Rücklaufsperre bemerken. Auch das Klickern ist absolut identisch...!
> 
> Weiß denn niemand, warum die eine noch die Kürzel ck hat? Hat es hier vllt auch nur was mit dem "Baujahr" zu tun...!?
> 
> ...


----------



## jerkfreak (13. November 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Danke Henning...! Aber meine ist eben wie schon geschrieben n 060er Modell, sprich es ist dann ja normal, dass sie auch klackert, die Sperre.


----------



## henningcl (13. November 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ahhhhh, hab ich nicht gesehen#h#h#h

grüsse


----------



## jerkfreak (13. November 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Is ja kei Ding...!

Grüße die neue Autobahn runter...!


----------



## KHof (14. November 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo Historiker!

Die Sigma supra hatte eine dreistufige Einstellung der Rücklaufsperre: Laut, lautlos und aus.
Und die Bremse von dem Ding war völliger Murks - selbst nach Stand vor 20 Jahren. Die Wirkung war sehr bescheiden, die Standfestigkeit kaum da, im Drill verstellte die sich dauernd. Kein! Vergleich zu den DAMs der gleichen Baujahre.

Klaus


----------



## The Driver (14. November 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@ hans albers:

10 euro????? KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
absolutes schnäppchen!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



KHof schrieb:


> Und die Bremse von dem Ding war völliger Murks - selbst nach Stand vor 20 Jahren.


Klaus, das ist aber ein Heckbremser gewesen - sogar einer der ersten - da ist ne murksige Bremse meist normal.  
Gleiches Thema 25 Jahre später: Spro Nova, eigentlich tolle Rolle, alles super, wie bei der Sigma Supra und wäre echt mal wieder was vergleichbares, aber die Heckbremse. #q

Die einfache Sigma 2200 hat immerhin ne super Frontbremse und ist damit lebenslang.

Anders herum: die praktisch einzig gescheite wirklich im gedachten Sinne funktionierende Heckbremse baute Cormoran, erstmals bei den Reel-No.1. Große Heckbremsscheiben, großer Bremsknauf, das Ding ging und geht immer noch. Dafür der Rest der Kunststoffrolle ... |uhoh:
Die Wormshaftversion der Reel-No.1 hat nichtmal einen Hechtangeltrip überlebt, übergesprungen, festgefressen. #q Die können zwar Heckbremsen bauen aber sonst  
Einige der Reel-No.1 Excenterverleger sind bei mir immer noch in Reserve, weil sie diese User/DAU-freundliche Heckbremse haben, wo jeder mit klar kommt, und weil sie so mit als letzte noch kein Rücklaufsperrenlager haben, die lautlose Klinke geht immer, auch inner Arktis. Beim angeln inner Gefriertruhe lieber immer eine dabei.


----------



## hans albers (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin .. 
hier mal  drei 
"black buties " 
ca. gleiches baujahr/ausstattung

-shakespeare sigma 050
-dam quick xl 444
-dam quick 2002

dabei hätte ich ma ne frage.:
warum ist die "alte " dam damals eigentlich pleite gegangen-..??
die hatten doch gerade bis mitte der 80 er top produkte..

oder sind die damals zu sehr auf den plaste-zeug
billig -zug aufgesprungen..?

fing damals gerade erst mir dem angeln an

greetz
lars


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Der Niedergang der alten Shakespeare und der alten DAM paßt zeitlich ziemlich gut mit dem Aufstieg von Shimano zusammen, die waren da noch ein echter Noob im Angelbereich, weit hinter Daiwa. 
Zu dem Zeitpunkt dieser Rollen waren Shakespeare, Daiwa und DAM top.
Davon ist nur Daiwa im Marktwettkampf über geblieben.

Aber weder die technische Entwicklung und Verfeinerung ist stehen geblieben, noch die preisliche mit ihren heutigen China-Billigstwaren und Asia-Fertigung allerorten. Das hat ganz andere Preisdimensionen ermöglicht, immerhin wären die 150 DM von damals ja etwa 300 EUR heute, und das ist heute wie damals ein selten gekaufter High-Price-Bereich, nicht das was den Massenumsatz bringt.

Dabei bin ich wie etliche andere davon überzeugt, dass ein gutes robustes Rollenprodukt ohne Fehl und Tadel sich heute zu einem angemessenen Profi-Preis durchaus verkaufen läßt, wenn die Leistung über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist. Das hieße auf das essentielle und sinnvolle beschränkt, und nicht Millionen für Werbung verballert und jedes Jahr was neues. Da gäbe es viele Liebhaber von. 
Im Moment kann man sich sowas nur selber bauen, die teuren Teile aus Japan haben alle auch ihre Limits, Tücken und Macken, und die Meeresangler-Professional Teile spielen in einer anderen fürs Süßwasser weitgehend unbrauchbaren Gewichtsliga.


----------



## hans albers (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Dabei bin ich wie etliche andere davon überzeugt, dass ein gutes robustes Rollenprodukt ohne Fehl und Tadel sich heute zu einem angemessenen Profi-Preis durchaus verkaufen läßt, wenn die Leistung über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist.



yep 
kann mich nur anschliessen

hat mich nur gewundert, dass 
dam und shakespeare damals trotz top podukten
pleite gingen...
naja.. die haben warscheinlich angefangen 
nicht mehr so auf die qualität zu schauen,
und die  (billig)materalien taten ihr übriges dazu.

greetz
lars


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hi! Wenn man mal eine Quick Royal neben einer Stradic gleichen Baujahres fischt, begreift man leicht warum die unter gegangen sind - da kann die Quick noch so perfekt verarbeitet sein und aus besseren Materialien bestehen - eine Stradic fischt sich einfach angenehmer... .
Es gibt ja auch dieses "gute robuste Rollenprodukt ohne Fehl und Tadel" - der angemssens "Profi-Preis" liegt nur leider zwischen 600 und 900 Euro. Mir zu teuer.. .
Petri!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Zu der Zeit, als die alte DAM niederging, waren sie gar nicht so schlecht aufgestellt. In diese Zeit fällt noch die Airway-revival-rute, die Quick Royal und andere, gar nicht so schlechte Produkte. ich denke, dass hauptsächlich eklatante Managementfehler für die Pleite verantwortlich waren, qualitativ waren die Produkte nach dem 100%-Kohlefaser Wahn Anfang der Neunziger eindeutig wieder auf dem Weg nach oben.

DAM hat früher eine Rolle produziert (so Mitte bis Ende der 80er), die ebenfalls über eine sehr gute Heckbremse Verfügte: die SC 4.
Ein Kugellager, ein superweicher Lauf und ein unkaputtbares Getreibe zeichnete sie aus. Aber Achtung: nur in der 4er Größe stimmte das Zusammenspiel der Komponenten. 
Einen Haken hatte die Rolle aber auch: eine sehr anfällige Rücklaufsperre.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch dieses "gute robuste Rollenprodukt ohne Fehl und Tadel" - der angemssens "Profi-Preis" liegt nur leider zwischen 600 und 900 Euro. Mir zu teuer.. .


Ganz klar, aber nähmen wir mal an jemand baut eine 4000er Rolle (Shim.Size) derart und kann die für ca. 200 EUR (Strassenpreis, nicht Liste!) anbieten, dann hätten die anderen Rollenhersteller ganz schön zu bibbern.


----------



## williwurm (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin moin  ein haufen von alten rollen hab ich auch noch und sind in ok  kug in mein alben  mfg willi


----------



## börnie (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hallo freunde !

ich fand diesen thread schon immer suuuuper interessant...ich brauche mal hilfe.

ich kenne mich zwar mit alten rollen bei weitem nicht so gut aus , wie einige andere boadis hier...trotzdem fische ich für mein leben gern mit den alten dingern.
es ist nicht so, als hätte ich kein modernes zeugs. so ist es wirklich nicht! aber die klassischen sachen haben einfach eine gewisse ausstrahlung, die ein von-der-stange-korea/vietnam-erzeugniss  nicht versprühen kann. deswegen liebe ich meine alten quicks und mitchells und freue mich, dass ich damit (mindestens) genauso gut fange wie die jungs mit den brandneuen shimanos, sängers etc..

zur sache : vor einigen tagen habe ich eine alte ryobi 177 high speed für weniger als 20.- euronen ersteigert. erst dachte ich ..."na ja, kenne die rolle zwar nicht, aber für´n zwanni kannste nix falsch machen."
vorgestern kam das ding dann an und ich muss sagen, dass ich schwer (!) beeindruckt bin. ich fische seit ü30 jahren, habe aber noch nie eine so GEILE rolle in den händen gehabt. das ding läuft unvergleichbar !
leider habe ich kaum (oder besser: ganz viel kaum) ahnung von alten ryobis.
hat vielleicht jemand eine info zu der rolle ?
welches baujahr ? damaliger verkaufspreis ? und warum hat der entwickler nicht den konstrukteurspreis 19xx bekommen ?

vielen dank im voraus !!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hast Du mal ein Bild von, oder das von ebay?
Ich kenne eigentlich nur eine alte, die sieht ein bischen in Richtung der Daiwa Silver bzw. Bronze aus. Ryobi und Shamoni war hier in den 70er auch nicht so präsent, gerade mal Daiwa hatte es in den Balzer-Katalog und Vertrieb geschafft.

Ansonsten eben die neuen Ryobis + Co.


----------



## börnie (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo AngelDet

ich habe heute morgen 1-2 Bilder von dem Röllchen gemacht. Ich habe sie allerdings schon zerlegt, weil ich sie komplett neu fetten möchte usw..


----------



## börnie (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ich muss sagen, dass der Brummer auch von innen sehr gut aussieht. Alles sehr stabil und super verarbeitet.
Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum die Rolle so sagenhaft dreht !
Die Japaner haben ein extrem massives Messing Hauptschneckenrad eingebaut. Das wirkt quasi wie ein Schwungrad...


----------



## börnie (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die Kurbel ist aus Aluminium gefräst. Sie ziemlich angelaufen und auch etwas oxidiert.
Habe sie an der Poliermaschine bearbeitet und nun sieht sie aus wie hochglanzverchromt...

Wäre echt schön, wenn mir jemand etwas zu dieser Rolle sagen könnte. Baujahr usw...

Vielen Dank !!!!

Gruss
Börnie


----------



## Fury87 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die alten sachen machen mir Angst! |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Gute Fotos! Da kann ich nur ungefähr sagen so vor ca. 1975 .

In der Tat schöne Sachen verbaut! #6

Die Rücklaufsperre sitzt noch am Großrad und nicht am Rotor vor dem Ritzel (kam später und ist heute Standard),
von daher muß das sehr gut ausgeführt sein um nicht gleich zerschrotet zu werden,
denn das Getriebe wird voll bei jedem Zug und Anhieb belastet.


----------



## Max M. (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo,
was haltet ihr eigentlich von diesem Ami-Nachbau der alten Abu Cardinal Rollen?
Der Name des Ami-Herstellers ist mir momentan entfallen.


----------



## börnie (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@AngelDet

Vielen Dank für die Infos !#6
Ich hatte sie auch auf den Zeitraum irgendwann 70er Jahre geschätzt - war mir aber nicht sicher.

Scheint nicht sonderlich häufig zu sein ?!

Hab sie nun schön gereinigt, neu gefettet und wieder zusammengesetzt : Ein Traum !

Gruss
Börnie


----------



## J/R (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hiho,

hab die Tage beim aufräumen 2 alte Spulen einer (ich denke mal) DAM 330 gefunden. Falls jemand interesse hat kann er mir gerne mal ne PM schreiben  






Zudem hab ich noch ne Frage, ich hab hier noch eine alte DAM 220N liegen, welche meine allererste richtige Angelrolle war (die hab ich damals geschenkt bekommen, daher nimmt sie eh nen Ehrenplatz ein), leider nagt der Zahn der Zeit an ihr und ich müsste sie eventuell mal komplett reinigen und neu fetten / ölen. Gibts irgendwo Expolsionszeichnungen oder Anleitungen wie man diese zerlegt? Von alten Rollen hab ich leider mal gar kein Plan, daher bin ich etwas vorsichtig.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## börnie (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo Jörg,

schade - wenn dei Spulen von der 440er wären, könnte ich sie sicher gebrauchen.

die 220N kannst du ohne probleme zerlegen. die rolle ist sehr simpel - aber robust aufgebaut. es springen dir auch keine federchen oder sonstige teile entgegen. einfach den deckel aufschrauben und der rest erklärt sich von allein.
vergiss auch nicht, die spule zu zerlegen. oben unter dem roten drehknopf, wird die bremse von einem sicherungsring gehalten. den ring vorsichtig aushebeln und die bremse reinigen und etwas mit säurefreiem öl schmieren. die rostet dort sonst sehr gerne und dann läuft die bremse ruckelig.
die 220N (oder auch die anderen rollen der serie) habe eine sehr schöne, gleichmäßig laufende bremse-- wenn diese in gutem gepflegten zustand ist.

gruss
börnie


----------



## hans albers (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin börnie..

schöne fotos...

ich glaub ,
ich hab die"grössere schwester"  deines modells:
*ryobi 287 
  high speed oil-less bushings

man beachte die "dünne "stahlachse auf bild zwei


greetz
lars


----------



## rallye-vid (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo zusammen,

ein Bekannter hat mich gebeten seinen Beitrag aus einem anderen Forum hier zu posten:



> Hey Ho Community,
> 
> dieses Angebot richtet sich wohl eher an Sammler nostalgischer DDR-Angelsachen, als an Leute welche was modernes brauchen. Bei uns im Schuppen habe ich 5 alte Rollen gefunden, die ich nicht mehr brauche. Wegschmeißen möchte ich sie aber nicht, deshalb habe ich meinen Vater beauftragt die bei EBAY reinzustellen.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe, ich werde dafür nicht gesteinigt |wavey:


----------



## börnie (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin börnie..
> 
> schöne fotos...
> 
> ...



Hallo Lars !

yepp - das sieht tatsächlich so aus, als wenn unsere Röllekes echte Schwestern sind.
Selbst die Schnurr scheint sehr ähnlich zu sein...witziger Zufall. 
Weißt Du das genaue Baujahr Deiner Rolle ? Oder von wann bis wann die Serie aktuell war ?

Ich suche noch eine Ersatzspule für die Rolle ?!
Wenn mal jemand durch zuuuufall so etwas weiß ....please let me know !

Gruss
Udo


----------



## hans albers (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin börnie..

ich hab mal ein bisschen gegoogelt,
aber leider nichts genaues zum alter der rolle 
gefunden....
(zu ryobi aus der zeit findet man nicht viel)

von der mechanik und optik würde ich aber auch 
wie angel-det auf  ca. 74 -78 tippen...

ich hab meine für 15,- euro in der bucht ersteigert,
und die kommt auf jeden fall auch noch 
mit ans wasser...:q

greetz und petri

lars


----------



## börnie (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ahoi Lars !

Stimmt, beim googeln wird man nicht wirklich fündig.

Ich habe zwischen Deiner 287 und meiner 177 , außer der Größe, doch noch einige kleine Unterschiede gesehen.
Die Kurbelarme sind anders und bei meiner ist die Bügelaufhängung in Chrom. Bei Deiner ist sie farbig.
Meine hat eine Druckknopfspule, Deine nicht. Dafür ist Deine Achse sehr stabil. Meine eher pieselig.
Die gesamte Druckknopfvorrichtung bei meiner 177 sieht aus wie eine 100% Quick-Kopie.

Ans Wasser geht meine Ryo auch noch. Schön an einer klassischen Matchrute......Shimano-Angler ärgern !:q:q


----------



## hans albers (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

yep..

aufgrund der druck-knopfspule
würde ich deine eher mitte/ende 70 er schätzen
und meine eher früher...

schönes foto auch zusammen mit der mitchell
da lacht das (rollen)-herz...

greetz
lars


----------



## jerkfreak (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Vllt kann mir einer von den Fans alter Rollen bei meinem kleinen Problemchen ja auch weiter helfen...!? Ihr kennt euch ja auch mit Rollen zerlegen usw aus! Vllt denk ich ja auch einfach nur zu kompliziert? Habe jedenfalls ein Problem beim Zusammenbau einer meiner Rollen und da halt mal nen Tröt aufgemacht, weil es hier nunmal nicht reingehörte...! Wäre schön, wenn der ein oder andre in dem Thread mal vorbeischaun könnte...!?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144372

Danke schonmal,
Jerkfreak


----------



## angler4711 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Moin, Moin!



Ich habe bei mir mal aufgereumt und 2 alte Rollen 
gefunden.

1. Caenaho B CCCP
2. Point ProfessionaL 390

KENNT JEMANND DIE ROLLEN, ODER WISST IHR
aus welchen Jahr die sind?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo Leute!

Hab auch was Nettes im Keller gefunden. 
"Alt und rar"???? :q

Karmann Nr. 41 steht drauf, mehr weiß ich auch nicht über die Rolle. 




Das Problem ist nur, dass der Bügel nicht mehr so toll aussieht. 
Bisschen verhaut, und was mich noch mehr stört: Der Bügel liegt nicht parallel zur Spule, sondern bildet mir ihr einen kleinen Winkel. Ist auf dem ersten Bild gut zu sehen. Ich weiß auch nicht, was man da tun könnte???


----------



## staffag (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Kennt jemand die hier:

Conti 200

auf dem Rollenfuß "Quality Product of Japan by DAIWA".

War lange bei mir verschollen, heute wieder gefunden. Muss so ca. 1962- 1965 sein. 

Und sie muß erst mal wieder gägnig gemacht werden, ist wohl etwas verharzt/schwergängig. 

Günter


----------



## börnie (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Moin Moin,


hätte da nochmal eine Frage :
Ich fische ja für mein Leben gern mit diesen klassichen Dingern,
Nun habe ich eine fast neue Shakespeare Steckrute aus den `70ern, 3m , WG. um 100gr. und möchte damit im Frühjahr auf Waller fischen. Year ! Bin mir sicher, dass wird sie aushalten:q.
Ich suche dazu eine passende Rolle in ca. 5000er Größe. Das sollte also was klassisches sein, aber kein uralt-klapper-Röllecken. Die 050er Sigmar wäre schon o.k. ist mir aber nicht alt genug. Quicks habe ich schon genug.
Mir würde eine große alte Mitchell, Abu oder Ambidex gefallen - aber genau damit kenne ich mich reklativ wenig aus (bzw. mit deren Bezeichnungen).
Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen ? 
(Damit ich mich mal umsehen kann....)

Danke !

Gruss
Börnie


----------



## jerkfreak (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hätte dir ez auch ne 060er bis 080er Sigma "ans Herz gelegt", die machen das auf jeden Fall mit...! Aber wenn die dir noch zu jung sin, is irgendwie a verständlich...!

Mit den ganzen andren kenn ich mich leider auch nicht soo aus, kann dir da wohl auch nicht viel weiter helfen...! Sorry!


----------



## börnie (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hi Jerkfreak

Jo, die Sigma ist schon eine wirklich gute Rolle. Stabiles Getriebe und eine feine Bremse.
Aber eben ein Kind der 80er Jahre und damit etwas zu jung...
Mal sehen was sich noch tut...


----------



## jerkfreak (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Mal so am Rande: Wenn hier noch jemand so 1-2 060er Sigmas abgeben will, bin ich gern für n Angebot offen...!?


----------



## Blindfisch72 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo, hab da mal ne Fachfrage.
Habe vor einiger Zeit in der Bucht eine Shakespeare 2430 geschossen. (Woran dieser Tröt nicht ganz unschuldig ist.)
Die Bremse lässt sich nicht mehr richtig feststellen und "ruckelt" dann.
Reicht es aus, die "Filzscheiben" zu erneuern?

Danke


----------



## hans albers (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Mir würde eine große alte Mitchell, Abu oder Ambidex gefallen -
> aber genau damit kenne ich mich reklativ wenig aus
> (bzw. mit deren Bezeichnungen).
> Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?
> (Damit ich mich mal umsehen kann....)


yo,

-also  bei mitchell würde ich dir die
496 empfehlen
(ne riesen -meeresrolle , 
die locker in der 5000 er klasse mitspielt.. 
leider relativ selten bei ebay)

-oder aber die alte dam 550 quick
mit bronze schnecke,unverwüstlich

-auch die blauen schakespeare ambidex
(24 er serie) wären zu empfehlen

-oder daiwa C serie ( 4000, 7000)

greetz
lars


----------



## Zico (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

N´abend,

habe heute vormittag beim Angelkeller aufräumen eine 
orginal verpackte Quick Finessa 220 N wieder gefunden :l
Ich hatte das Teil bereits vor 15 Jahren nach Umzug als
" vermisst " gemeldet. 
Dolles Gefühl so was wieder zu finden. Ich setz morgen 
mal ein Foto rein.....

Achja ... mit der hier fische ich immer noch

http://img150.*ih.us/img150/4827/sigmalz1.th.jpg


Gruß Zico


----------



## börnie (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Danke Lars ! #6

Ich tendiere zur Ambidex, weil die ja auch gut zur Shakespeare-Rute passen würde.
Welche ist denn aus der 24er Serie die Größte ?

Gruss
Udo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

2450 blau ist die größte. 2441 grün ist ein Tick kleiner (wie die 40 alter Nummierung ~ 4000 Daiwa+DAM sagt), hat den stabileren Rollenfuß. Dürfte aber schwer zu kriegen sein. 

Vlt. ein bischen oversized, die 2430 hat ziemlich genau die gleiche Größe wie die Sigma 060, und das ist mit ca.500g schon ne Menge Rolle dran.

Ein Tip für die Schnur: Die Rollen waren für Mono gebaut, schon gar nicht für faserige moderne Geflechte. Kommen von der Rücklaufsperre aber wunderbar mit klar, ich sage mal nur : Die Saltiga ist ein Clone der Ambidex Rücklaufsperre. 
Als Fabrikat hat sich bei mir die Hemingway Monotec Futura gut gemacht, die Typ22 als dicke und die Typ18 laufen wie Mono drauf.


----------



## Zico (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Mahlzeit 

So , ich bin am Rollen fetten und säubern . Dabei habe ich 
festgestellt , das ich eine Mitchell 300 A und eine 300 C 
habe . Bei der  300 A sind die Schrauben schwarz und der
" Rotor " ist beschriftet .... aber sonst ? Gibt´s da noch
einen Unterschied ? Hat jemand einen Idee ?





Hier die " Mitchell´s "





Gruß Zico


----------



## börnie (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hi AngelDet,

vielen Dank für die Infos. Damit kann ich was anfangen !#6

Ich denke, ich schaue dann mal nach einer sehr guten 2430. 
So richtig komme ich mit den Ambidex-Bezeichnungen irgendwie nicht klar. 
Ich hätte jetzt gedacht, dass die 24*30* eine Rolle der 30er Größe ist. Also ca. die Größe wie eine Quick 330, 030er Sigma usw..

Ich fische die alten Rollen (Quick 440N) übrigens teilweise auch mit geflochtener. Als mein Händler mir die runde weiße Whiplash aufspulen sollte, hätte er mich fast erschlagen !
Aber die Röllekes stecken das tatsächlich ganz locker weg. Zumindest zum Ansitzfischen. Auch langfristig konnte ich keine Beschädigungen an Rolle oder Schnurr feststellen.

Gruss
Börnie


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die Größen sind zeitabhängig.
Zu der bewußten Zeit so 1975-85 waren 1500/2000 mit 100m 0.40mm, 2500/3000 mit 100m 0.50mm, 4000 mit 100m 0.60mm und 5000 mit 100m 0.70mm richtig groß, dazu manchmal noch größer.

Das mit Geflecht und der Quick 440N sollteste aber vlt. doch lassen, schau mal auf die Rücklaufsperre, die wirkt nicht vor, sondern noch nach dem Getriebe. Und so fett Messing und dicke Zähne wie die gezeigte Ryobi hat die DAM auch nicht.


----------



## taupo_tiger (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



börnie schrieb:


> Oder von wann bis wann die Serie aktuell war ?
> 
> Ich suche noch eine Ersatzspule für die Rolle ?!
> Wenn mal jemand durch zuuuufall so etwas weiß ....please let me know !


 
Hallo!

Die Ryobi 177 taucht im Katalog 1978 zum letzten Mal auf, 1979 ist sie nicht mehr drin.


----------



## börnie (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Danke AngelDet !#6
Ich konnte an den Getrieben noch keine neg. Veränderungen feststellen. Ich habe einige der Quicks erst vor 2-3 Wochen komplett zerlegt um sie zu warten. Alles tacko...

@taupo_tiger 
Super ! Vielen Dank das Du dir die Mühe gemacht hast.
Extrem Interessant.....#6
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie der Schilling damals stand aber irgendwie glaube ich, dass Röllchen war mit 575.-ÖS nicht gerade günstig...

Gruss
Börnie


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich hatte bei dem Lesen der Zahlen so was wie ein rückwärtiges Dejavu. :m

Ryobi - Daiwa - Shimano ,
Hatte Ryobi damals auch? Nein.

Wenn man in die heutigen Preislisten von Daiwa und Shimano schaut, sieht man da auch solche Preiszahlen, aber in EUR. 
Dürfte umgerechnet ungefähr 20mal teurer sein als der Preis in damaligen ÖS. :g


----------



## Zico (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

N´abend,

Stichwort " Günstig " ... hab bei 1,2,3 gerad Zwo Abu´s
geschossen 

Absolut Neuwertig .. Cardinal 40 oder 40x ?? und ne Cardinal 60 , soweit ich es auf den Bildern seh 
... sowie eine DAM Airway , näheres unbekannt und eine Shakespeare 2200 XY . Wie gesagt , kaum
gebraucht . Mal sehn was das so ist |uhoh:

Drückt Mir mal die Daumen ...waren so 50 Euronen 

Gruß Zico


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hi! Ich fische die Quicks seit über 10 Jahren mit Geflochtener und konnte noch keinen Verschleiß veststellen.
Gibt es denn irgendwelche negativen Erfahrungen?
Petri!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Das kommt ja drauf an, was Du machst, und welche es sind. DAM hat erst mit der Quick1000 Reihe mit Überwurfspule eine entlastende Rücklaufsperre eingebaut. Bei der alten Variante mit Klicker am Großrad ist das Getriebe halt voll involviert. Wenn es eine Bronzeschnecke wie bei den alten Quick N oder gar das Messing-Messing Getriebe wie bei den obigen Ryobis, dann hält das schon viel aus. Die damaligen Herstellerversuche incl. DAM mit angespritzen Zinkdruckgussgetrieben fielen bei sowas aber rasend schnell aus, kaum ein Sommer, die Sache flog auf.
DAM kam mit der Quick 1000, Daiwa mit der Silver, Shakespeare mit der blauen Ambidex, und alles war anders und verbessert, sicher auch wegen dem Wettrennen gegeneinander.

Wenn man mit so einer alten Rolle ohne entlastende Rücklaufsperre Ansitzfischen usw. macht, wird die wohl ewig halten. 
Beim harten Spinnen, GuFieren in Hängergebieten oder beim Schleppen vom Boot kann das aber nicht lange gut gehen mit den harten Geflechtschlägen frei auf das Getriebe.


----------



## jerkfreak (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hol ma den Tröt doch auch mal wieder "aus dem Keller" hoch...!

Hab letzten Sommer von meinem Nachbarn ein paar ältere Ruten, Rollen und Zubehör aus seiner Zeit, als er noch aktiv war, geschenkt bekommen. Wollt er wegschmeisen und hat mich halt trotzdem mal kurz gfragt, ob ich des Zeug noch irgendwie verwenden könne, obwohl ich doch so viel Tackle hab. Hab ich natürlich sofort alles genommen, Angelzeug schmeist man doch nicht weg...! 

Worum es mir geht, ist die neueste Rolle, die dabei war (ich weiß, ist garnicht soo alt):

Shakespeare OMNI 090

Ist mal ein richtig fetter Klopper (siehe Bild mit ner 080er Sigma als Vergleich) und aufgrund des Schnurfangdingens wohl als Brandungsrolle gedacht gewesen.
Da gehn halt laut Beschriftung mal 300m/0,50er drauf. 

Im Fuß steht allerdings "made in Korea", also wohl leider keine der "guten alten Japanerinnen"...! Macht qualitativ ehrlich gesagt jetzt auch nicht den "soliden und super" Eindruck wie ich es von den Sigmas gewohnt bin. Die Bremse ist nicht so fein, wie die der Sigmas und ruckt auch ein bisl, scheint aber zumindest "auch so zupacken zu können, wie die der Sigmas"...!

Wollte einfach mal schaun, ob von euch jemand was zu der Rolle weiß, oder sie gar kennt. Habe halt auch im Inet noch nichts weiter zu der Rolle gefunden und wollt sie euch hier einfach "mal vorstellen"...!

Gruß,
Jerkfreak


----------



## jerkfreak (14. September 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Und schonwieder hol ich den alten Kram ausm Keller...! 

Hab heute in Hinblick auf meine herannahenden über 4 Wochen Urlaub, in denen logischerweise fast nur am Wasser gehockt wird, mal angefangen meine schweren Hechtkompos doch mal zamzustellen. Auf die alten, schweren Hardys kommen natürlich nur die Sigmas in Frage. Auf fast allen andren Hechtruten übrigens auch, is ja klar! 

Nun war mir die eine 080er Sigma aufgefallen, weil sie lief wie ein alter Träcker...! Sau schwer. Also mal mit Maschinenreiniger (hoffe das war kein Fehler) das alte Fett weng rausgespült und mit ner alten Zahnbürste und Q-Tips unter fliesendem Wasser mal noch weng mit nachgeholfen.

Nun will ich den alten Ofen mal neu Fetten und Ölen. Und DA kommt ez meine Frage:

Was verwendet ihr hierfür für Fett und Öl!? Das gute alte Shimano Öl etwa? Dächte davon mal was gelesen zu haben. Und was für Fett haut ihr dann rein?

Grüße und danke schonmal,
Benni


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

bei mir Spezialmischung Nigrin+Motoröl.

Das sind aber "Allesfresser", jedes übliche Rollenfett geht.
Nur: An das Saubermachen denken, gerade wenn es alt und verharzt ist, muss das alles 100% raus.


----------



## Stauvie (14. September 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

da find ich den thread hier, danke fürs ausgraben übrigens |supergri,

da denk ich mir, hast doch auch mal nen altes schätzchen geschenkt bekommen. ist knapp 20 jahre her, hab die allerdings nie gefischt.
Die war damals schon nich mehr ganz taufrisch.

ist eine Daiwa No.7600.

hat jemand schon mal wat davon gehört?


----------



## jerkfreak (14. September 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@Det: Ok, thx für den Tip. Werd ich also von der Arbeit mal bisl Maschinenfett mitnehmen und gut is. Bisl Shimano-Öl dazu, dann sollte die wieder laufen. Hört sich momentan irgendwie noch weng an, wie ne alte Kaffeemühle! Und das ist ernst zu nehmen, klingt wirklich so!!!
Zum Reinigen: Am besten komplett zerlegen die Gute, oder wie seh ich das!? Womit entfernst du dieses extrem harzige alte Fett? Das is ja fast nicht weg zu kriegen, von den ganzen Wellen, Gehäuseteilen und Stirnrädern...!? Is da Maschinenreiniger ok, oder doch nen Zacken zu häftig!? Wobei, wenn ich mir die Rolle da innen so anschaun, die IS ja fast ne Maschine ey! 

Hab Spasseshalber vorhin mal die Achse mit einer meiner 6500B US-Baitis verglichen. Die Shimano hat gerade mal 5mm, die alte Sigma knallharte 11mm!!! Absolute Waffe, die Rolle ey! 

@ Stauvie: Ja, fand den Thread "früher" als er immer weng aktuell gehalten wurde auch immer ganz schön und hab eigentlich gern und regelmäßig mitgelesen. Zu deiner Rolle kann ich dir aber leider nichts sagen, so ein "Freak" bin ich dann doch nicht. Abgesehn von meinen Sigmas (die alle fürs Fischen gekauft wurden) hab ich nur paar alte DAM, Mitchell usw in der Vitrine liegen, bin aber absolut kein Fachmann/Sammler...!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hier wurde das gerade mit entschmieren und neu schmieren durchgekaut:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2640829


----------



## jerkfreak (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Danke für den Link: Da werden Sie geholfen! 

So, ich habe fertig, Thread kann wieder in den AB-Keller. Ich hol ihn dann wieder raus, wenn ich mal wieder ne "dämliche" Frage habe...!


----------



## Stauvie (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

nanana, nich ganz so schnell richtung unten :q

hab mal nen bildchen von meiner rolle gemacht.

vielleicht hilft dat ja jemandem dabei mir zu helfen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Also die ist auf jeden Fall sehr alt, so Anfang 70er schätz ich mal. Kann mich an die in den Mitt-70er Katalogen gar nicht erinnern. Vom Baustil ist die von den einfachen berühmten DAM Quicks nicht weit weg.

Such mal hier:
http://www.altes-angelgeraet.de/links.html


----------



## fischklöten (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Habe am Sontag ne DAM finessa xl 444 Made in West Germany
auf einem Flohmarkt gekauft,das Teil sieht aus wie neu werde sie beim nächsten Hechtfischen einsetzen#6


----------



## hans albers (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin..

die 444 xl war eines der letzten modelle der
"alten" quick serie ,
sozusagen eine vereinfachte version
der vorgänger wie zb. 2002-4001.
(ca. 83-85)

robuste, einfache technik, die bei entprechender pflege
ein leben lang hält.
(benutze meine zum mittelschweren grundangeln und pilken)

leider ein minus in bezug auf gewicht und kugellager -anzahl

greetz
lars


----------



## jerkfreak (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> leider ein minus in bezug auf gewicht und kugellager -anzahl


 
Haben dass nicht alle unsre Oldies...!? #6


----------



## Stauvie (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ich hab auch was zu meiner rolle gefunden. wenn man mal so ab und an nen englisches wörtchen bei seiner google suche einbaut hilft dat schon sehr.

die rolle wurde anscheinend von 1969-76 gebaut.

die vielgelobten kugellager fehlen ihr auch.

für leute mit alten daiwa rollen vielleicht hilfreich:

http://www.phantomfisher.com/index.htm

da gibts explosionszeichnungen von alten daiwa-rollen und sogar ne original (scheint original zu sein) schmiervorschrift.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Sagt mal, ich habe da noch alte DAM-Rollen im Keller liegen, irgendwelche Riesenrollen, die an der Seite so `ne mitdrehende Scheibe haben (Schnurzähler?) .... die Rollenfüße sind matt silbern - sind die was wert ?

Uli


----------



## Oily Chicken (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ahoi,
hab die Tage von nem Freund, der mit Angeln absolut nix am Hut hat, was geschenkt bekommen.
Und zwar handelt es sich um eine nie benutzte E-Spule für eine Mitchell 300/301 was aus dem Beipackzettel ersichtlich ist. Die Spule hat definitiv noch nie Wasser gesehen und schlummerte wohl Jahrzente im Keller. Um die Spule ist noch eine Banderole geklebt und die Original Mitchell Plastikdose ist auch noch vorhanden.
Meine Frage ist halt was sowas in, sagen wir NOS Zustand wert ist? Oder einfach bei Ebay reinsetzen und abwarten? Oder das Teil in die Vitrine stellen und sich freuen das man so etwas besitzt?
Für ein "Wertgutachten" wäre ich schon sehr dankbar.
Bild kann ich bei Bedarf auch machen aber das kann ein paar Tage dauern da ich immer nohc keine Digi-cam besitze:c

Cheers


----------



## Pit der Barsch (20. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich hab auch eine Shakespeare 2700 wieder belebt.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht wann die Rollen gebaut und vertrieben worden sind.#c#c#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ich aber, kurz nach der blau-metallic Ambidex 24x0 zur Zeit der hellgrünen Ambidex S 24x1,
etwa 80/81.
Das war das Mittelklassemodell Gold-Serie, aber Vollmetall, darunter die Silber-Serie. Ersetzt wurde diese Gold durch die Alpha.
Ich habe auch eine 2700 und 2740. 
Leider haben die die Rücklaufsperre am Großrad - ohne Getriebeentlastung, sonst wäre die Technik (in Relation zur Bj.) vollkommen top. 
Den Außenbügelumschlag finde ich immer noch sehr klasse, und eben robuster (über die Jahrhunderte ) und sicherer im Nichtumklappen.

@all: ich interessiere mich vornehmlich nur für Stationärrollen mit der Überwurfspule ab ca. 1975, 
die das Problem des Schnurhinterlegens in der alten "Haspel Rulla" weitgehend beseitigt hat. 
Und das Getriebe entlastende Rücklaufsperren direkt auf den Rotor wirkend erfunden wurden,
sowie allgemein reibungsarm drehende Schnurlaufröllchen vorhanden waren.

D.h. *nicht* mehr Shakespeare Ballbearing 22x0, Daiwa P-50x, DAM Quick 110N-550N, 
aber Shakespeare Ambidex 24x0, Daiwa Silver C 1000-7000, DAM Quick 1000er Reihe,  ab da eben.


----------



## wallerangler (20. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

So ich habe da auch noch was für euch gefunden , keine ahnung wie alt die Teile sind , es müsste mal neue Schnur drauf |supergri


----------



## hans albers (20. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

yep..

die guten alten lokomotiven"dam quick"
ca. 67-78
mit bronze schnecke, hammerschlag gehäuse
und dem unvergleichbaren "klackern" beim kurbeln
einfache,robuste technik zum schweren grundangeln
oder arm-abfall pilken...:q

bei mir ists die 550 er

greetz
lars


----------



## Pit der Barsch (20. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Genau Lokomotiven sind immer gail.#6
Ich habe noch eine :

Roybi Catcher Locomotive 2. 
Muß noch entrostet werden usw.
Auch hier weiß ich garnix über die Rolle !!!#d
Wann gebaut ??
Oder Vertieben ??


----------



## Pit der Barsch (20. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

kuckste hier|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

So um 1978 denke ich.

Da waren Shakespeare, Daiwa und DAM bei uns groß.
Shimano und Ryobi weitgehend unbekannt.


----------



## wallerangler (21. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Moin eine habe ich noch


----------



## Pit der Barsch (24. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Giebt es eigendlich von Roybi eine Hompage ???
Vorallen über Alte Rollen ???
Ich kann da nix drüber finden#c


----------



## Khaane (24. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Giebt es eigendlich von Roybi eine Hompage ???
> Vorallen über Alte Rollen ???
> Ich kann da nix drüber finden#c



Gibts, aber auf japanisch - Da gibts sogar ne Ryobi Sauber und ne Ryobi Beifall. :m

http://translate.google.de/translate?u=http://www.ryobi-fishing.com/&sl=ja&tl=de&hl=de&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Pit der Barsch (24. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die Beifall ist nur gail.:vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich schätze, dass Ryobi (www.ryobi-fishing.com) gar nicht mehr die alte eigenständige Qualitätsentwicklungs-Ryobi ist, seitdem die 2000 verkauft wurden, und Ryobi Fishing Tackle nur noch ein Vertriebslabel ist. 

Kann gut sein, dass der Developer-Teil bei Daiwa geblieben ist, da war was mit einer Kooperation und Daiwa-Rollen by Ryobi.  Die Daiwa Capricorn ist auch bannig schon nichtmehr nur ähnlich zur Applause bzw. den Vormodellen der Applause, die Ryobi Applause gabs ja schon sehr lange und war mal sehr teuer, so direkt auf Stella-Level. Müßte nur mal diese alte Werbung wiederfinden ... 
Nicht genaues weiß man nicht. 

Die heutigen "Ryobi Fishing Tackle" Applause="Beifall" :vik: oder Zauber werden von irgendeinem Asia-Billigwerk gebaut, auf China-Websites angeboten und an alle Labels verkauft, die welche haben wollen. 
Das sind inzwischen sogar sehr viele wie bei kaum einer anderen Rollentype ...

Demzufolge wird man aber kaum etwas über die Old-Ryobis finden, leider.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hier mal die inzwischen im Web verschollene Message kolportiert, die Aufschluss gab:

Posted: Mon Sep 03, 2007 9:20 pm

Inquiry concerning "RYOBI" brand fishing tackle products and after maintenance
Please note that *Ryobi Limited* sold its fishing tackle business to another Japanese Company, Johshuya Co.,Ltd. on *September 30, 2000*. Therefore, we are no longer engaged in the fishing tackle business.

Johshuya Co., Ltd. has taken over the production, sales and after maintenance of "RYOBI" brand fishing tackle.

Guckst Du hier: http://www.johshuya.co.jp/ siehst du Angelrolle ...

Frage mich nur gerade, ob fishing-shimano, daiwaseiko und ryobi-fishing nicht alle inzwischen längst zu Johshuya gehören - laut der Seite. :q :q :q


----------



## Pit der Barsch (26. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich versuch mir grad ein Durchlick zu verschaffen.
Irgenwie hab ich an den alten Ryobi Rollen einen Narren gefressen.
Vorallen die 70ger Jahre Modelle.Ungewöhnliches Design aber technich ( meiner Ansicht) ausgereift.Für die damalige Zeit.


----------



## TRANSformator (26. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hab im Keller auch noch eine schöne Ryobi aus den 70ern liegen. Handelt sich um eine goldene Ryobi MX 300, die seit bestimmt 10 Jahren nicht mehr benutzt wurde, aber noch einwandfrei läuft.
Werde sie in den kommenden Wochen noch zerlegen, vom alten verharzten Fett reinigen und neu durchfetten. Ab nächstem Jahr wird sie dann wieder von mir eingesetzt.
Leider konnte mir noch niemand wirklich viel zu dieser Ryobi sagen.

Dasselbe habe ich schon mit einer Daiwa Regal 1600 D, ebenfalls aus den 70ern, gemacht. Musste lange auf zwei Gleitlager dafür warten, die ich in Kanada bestellt hatte. Da diese bis heute nicht geliefert wurden, musste ich mir in der Zwischenzeit Gebrauchte besorgen. Die sind zwar noch in Ordnunung und funktionieren noch, haben aber auch schon minimales Spiel. Ich hoffe, dass ich da noch neue Lager auftun kann.

Habe noch zwei andere Rollen hier liegen, die noch ne Spur älter sein dürften. Genaue Modelle habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf, werde am Wochenende aer mal Fotos reinstellen.

Gruß


----------



## hans albers (26. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Frage mich nur gerade, ob fishing-shimano,
> daiwaseiko und ryobi-fishing nicht alle inzwischen längst
> zu Johshuya gehören - laut der Seite.



hehe ..
ja,
das hat sich leider in de heutigen zeit ziemlich verändert 
(nicht nur bei den rollen).
da hat man ne ryobi in der hand , 
die in irgend-nem daiwa- unterzweig-labor entworfen,
in china hergestellt und in japan gelabelt wurde...:q

oder warscheinlich kommen die alle aus einer schmiede...|kopfkrat

früher waren die modelle deshalb auch etwas 
eigenständiger ,
was design und ausstattung betraf.
ich weiss schon ,
warum ich so an den alten dingern hänge..

greetz
lars


----------



## LarsS (26. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

So ich hab hier auch mal Bilder von meiner alten 
Karmann No. 41
Mein Opa hat früher damit gefischt.
Vielleicht weiss ja jemand von euch das Baujahr.

http://img526.*ih.us/img526/1491/img0053us.jpg


http://img690.*ih.us/img690/5494/img0054z.jpg


----------



## Berlinerstar (27. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

So auf anraten poste ich hier mal meine Plueger 827DC
Gibt auch ne nette kleine Geschichte zu der Rolle.
Also es war einmal so vor 12-13 Jahren, als ich mit meinem Dad
am Teltokanal in Berlin angeln war. Mein Dad hat auf Aal geangelt, als er plötzlich ne Angel an der Angel hatte. Die Rute war nicht besonders, aber die Rolle die war der HAMMER.
Sah auf den ersten blick nicht besonders aus lag anscheint schon ne weile auf dem Grund. Erst zuhause merkten wir was Er da gefangen hatte.
Zwei Jahre später ging ich mit nem Arbeitskollegen von ihm Angeln, der schon 3,8 im Turm schmiss sie beim auswerfen wieder auf den Grund des Teltowkanals. Ich dachte mir, was mein alter kann das kann ich auch!
Pustekuchen nach ner halben stunde Rief ich zuhause an und erzählte ihm was passiert war. Er natürlich sofort erschienen  fragte wo sie ungefähr lag, nahm sich meine Angel und beim ersten Wurf hatte er sie wieder draußen. Echt unglaublich ,aber Wahr.


----------



## TRANSformator (29. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

So, hier nun mal ein paar Bilder von einige meiner "Schätzchen".

Daiwa Regal 1600 D:
Frisch zerlegt,gereinigt, alle Lager getauscht, neu gefettet
http://img192.*ih.us/img192/8493/md000390.jpg

http://img410.*ih.us/img410/1951/md000391.jpg



Ryobi MX 300:
Läuft auch noch 1a, wird aber in den kommenden Wochen auch noch komplett zerlegt, gereinigt, bekommt neue Lager und anschließend neues Fett. Wird danach genau die die Daiwa 1600 D wieder an der Stellfischrute auf Hecht eingesetzt. Kann jemand was zu dieser Ryobi sagen? Habe selbst leider fast garkeine Infos zu der Rolle.
http://img410.*ih.us/img410/9376/md000387.jpg

http://img268.*ih.us/img268/6859/md000388.jpg



Open Road 1000 oder 2000:
Ja, zu dieser Rolle weiß ich leider außer dem Modellnamen Open Road nur, dass sie Made in Japan ist. Kann dazu irgendwer was sagen? Funktioniert auch noch einwandfrei, wird aber nicht mehr benutzt.
http://img34.*ih.us/img34/8731/md000395.jpg

http://img42.*ih.us/img42/3831/md000396.jpg

http://img402.*ih.us/img402/1773/md000397.jpg


Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> So, hier nun mal ein paar Bilder von einige meiner "Schätzchen".
> 
> Daiwa Regal 1600 D:


Muss Dich nur in sofern korrigieren, weil das laut Bild ganz sicher eine Daiwa Silver 1600 D ist. 

steht aber alles nicht drauf! :q


----------



## Domi-2 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo

Ich hab hier eine Rolle von Noris. Kann mir einer was genaueres zu sagen.

Gruß Domi


----------



## Pit der Barsch (29. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Nabend Transformator
Wo hast du die neuen Lager gekauft für die Rollen ??


----------



## TRANSformator (29. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Muss Dich nur in sofern korrigieren, weil das laut Bild ganz sicher eine Daiwa Silver 1600 D ist.
> 
> steht aber alles nicht drauf! :q



Da scheinst du absolut richtig zu liegen. Ich änder das schnell mal. Das ist wirklich eine Daiwa Silver Series 1600 D.
Hatte dafür keine Explosionszeichnung und keinerlei Unterlagen mehr finden können, deswegen hab ich vor der Demontage im Netz bei Mikesreelrepair danach gesucht und dort nur die für die Regal 1600 D finden können. Hatte nur kurz mal drauf gelinst und es dann weggelegt. Während der Instandsetzung hab ich die Explosionszeichung dann auch nicht benutzt und war einfach davon ausgegangen, dass es ne Regal 1600 D ist.
Erst nach deinem Tipp (an dieser Stelle ein dickes Danke für den Hinweis) eben hab ich nochmal die ausgedruckte Explosionszeichnung angeschaut und nach der Demontage der Rolle weiß ich nun, wie sie aufgebaut ist. Da sind mir dann auch die Unterschiede aufgefallen.
Habe gerade zwei Stunden im Keller alte Aktenordner meines Vaters gewälzt und bin dort zwischen anderen "Schätzen" auf die originale (schon leicht vergilbte) Explosionszeichnung der Rolle gestoßen:vik:.
Die Zeichnungen der Regal und der Silver Series sind aber vom Stil relativ ähnlich, allerdings sind auch am Getriebe deutliche Untrrschiede zu sehen.

Habe mal die Explosionszeichnung der Silver Series eingescannt und zusammen mit der der Regal angehangen, damit man mal vergleichen kann.

Gruß


----------



## TRANSformator (29. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Nabend Transformator
> Wo hast du die neuen Lager gekauft für die Rollen ??



Genau genommen sind es bei der Daiwa nur ein Rillenkugellager unter dem Rotor und zwei Gleitlager (im Grund stinknormale Plastikbuchsen) an den Aufnahmen der Kurbel.
Die Rillenlager gibts ja wie Sand am Meer, ich habe dafür nun eines von der Marke CX genommen.
Die Gleitlager/Plastikbuchsen sind da ein wensetlich größeres Problem, was ich auch noch nicht ganz lösen konnte. Habe neue in Kanada bestellt, die aber bis heute noch nicht losgeschickt wurden, was daran liegt, dass der Händler dort bis heute versucht diese irgendwie zu besorgen. Da warte ich einfach weiter. Das ist mikesreelrepair.com
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich von einem Sammler zwei gebrauchte Lager bekommen können, die zwar besser als meine alten sind, aber eben auch nicht mehr neu. D.h. sie haben auch schon leichtes Spiel. Man kann die Rolle nun gut wieder benutzen, was mit den alten nicht mehr möglich war, aber perfekt ist es eben nicht. Hoffe, dass ich da noch neue Lager aus Kanada bekommen kann.

Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hab gerade mal etwas gepapierwerkelt (text-office-scan) und aus dem alten Papier die Anzeige wiedergefunden, jetzt über 30 Jahre alt! 

Wie ich finde, sehr gut und vorbildlich gemacht, das war damals so üblich, genauso wie aufgeschnittene Rollenmodelle |bigeyes :k im Verkaufsraum. 
Da konnte man schonmal alles sehen, nichts versteckt.
Gegenüber den technisch noch ein bischen deftiger gebauten (gleichfalls Japan-made) Ambidex-Rollen (und in Folge Sigma) von Shakespeare und Co war eigentlich nur die Bremse wegen den Scheiben etwas merklich schlechter und das Schnurlaufröllchen nicht mit einem leisen Material unterfüttert, dafür die Daiwa 1600 schneller übersetzt und schon mit der hinteren Pinion-Gear Lagerung.

Wenn man sich überlegt, dass auch noch heute die allermeisten Rollen nach der gleichen inneren Technik aufgebaut sind, eher zusammengestrichen bei der Spulendruckknopfauslösung, dafür viele unwichtige Kugellager drin, wirklich merklich verbessert nur das lautlose rücklaufspielfreie Walzensperrlager, dann kann man vlt. erahnen, wie fortschrittlich und zukunftsweisend dieser Entwurf der Daiwa Silver 1600 D war. Selbst auf Gleitlager im Schnurlaufröllchen kommt man aus Robustheitsgründen wieder zurück, und die 6kantige Kurbeldurchsteckachse mit Gegenschraube ist heute überall Günstigstandard.
Auf jeden Fall eine der besten je gebauten Stationärrollen, sehr zukunftsweisend, langlebig und erfreulich für die Besitzer.

(Quelle: Eigen-Scan aus Balzer Anglerkurier 2/1979, Werbeanzeige Balzer+Daiwa, unten links anderer Kram rausgelöscht)

Wenn Du das in großer mit mehr Details haben willst ... mail.


----------



## TRANSformator (29. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal etwas gepapierwerkelt (text-office-scan) und aus dem alten Papier die Anzeige wiedergefunden, jetzt über 30 Jahre alt!
> 
> Wie ich finde, sehr gut und vorbildlich gemacht, das war damals so üblich, genauso wie aufgeschnittene Rollenmodelle |bigeyes :k im Verkaufsraum.
> Da konnte man schonmal alles sehen, nichts versteckt.
> ...



Mail ist draußen.
Alles, was du da so geschrieben hast, sehe ich ähnlich.
Beim Zerlegen gabs auch keine großen Überraschungen.
Auch nach etlichen Jahren war der Verschleiß gering, Abrieb konnte ich keinen finden. Das Fett war halt mittlerweile stark verharzt und musste teilweise regelrecht abgekratzt werden, habe stundenlang jedes Kleinteil geputzt und alles auch Hochglanz gebracht. Sogar die Spule die Spule samt Bremsschreiben wurde zerlegt und gereinigt.
Einzig die Gleitlager sind natürlich ein Verschleißschwachpunkt. Da man neue garnicht oder nur sehr schwer bekommt, wird das zum Flaschenhals. Eigenanfertigung ist schwierig, da müsste man Maschinen mit entsprechender Genauigkeit haben. Wird auch ne Rumprobiererei, da man die Maße eines neuen Lagers nicht kennt. Zum Messen hat man ja meist nur die verschlissenen Dinger. Da würde ich mir noch ne Lösung wünschen.

Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hier mal ein paar Lager:

von links: 
1) Ein Kunststofflager (?)
2) Ein Kugellager (?)
3) Ein Shimano Kugellager "ARB" (Technium-A)
4) Ein Shimano Kunststofflager gleicher Gr. (Super-GT)

Sowas wie 1) hab ich schon in schöner (aus Teflon) selber gedreht, solange plane Flächen ohne Steigungen, ist das ganz einfach.


----------



## TRANSformator (29. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Lager:
> 
> von links:
> 1) Ein Kunststofflager (?)
> ...



Meines läuft nicht konisch zu und schaut so aus:

Edit: Die Buchsen sind auch auf deinem Scan zu sehen. Dort sind sie als "auswechselbare Buchsen" beschrieben. Welch Ironie, nun muss ich sie auswechseln und es gibt keine mehr. Danke übrigens für die Mail mit dem Scan, der wandert direkt mit zu den wichtigen Unterlagen.

http://img29.*ih.us/img29/1236/md000414.jpg


----------



## TRANSformator (30. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Habe heute nochmal mit einer charmanten Dame vom Daiwa Service wegen den Gleitlagern telefoniert. Eben kam der Rückruf, dass es keine mehr gibt. War zu erwarten. Bliebt also wohl doch nur Suchen nach gut erhaltenen Gebrauchten oder Selbermachen. Ich bleibe aber dran, irgendwo auf der Welt liegt noch ein nagelneues Paar.

Gruß


----------



## hans albers (30. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin..

schau mal hier .. 
der müsste noch alte lager haben:
http://www.angelrollen-heilemacher.de

bestitze auch ne alte daiwa.. 
jedoch die 1500 c

weiss jemand den unerschied zur d?
greetz
lars


----------



## TRANSformator (30. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin..
> 
> schau mal hier ..
> der müsste noch alte lager haben:
> ...



Hehe, von dem hab ich die gebrauchten Lager schon bekommen. Die funktionieren auch noch, haben aber eben auch schon Spiel. Sind halt gebraucht. Sobald Spiel da ist, wird das unangenehm. Die sitzen ja am Großrad, also an der Aufnahme der Kurbel und dann fängts beim kurbeln schön unrund an zu schlackern.

Hat den C einen Druckknopf an der Spule? Das könnte der Unterschied sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> bestitze auch ne alte daiwa..
> jedoch die 1500 c
> 
> weiss jemand den unerschied zur d?


Das D steht für Druckknopfspule, das C für nicht Druckknopf.
Ich habe die zur Silver 1600 D parallel angebotene Silver 2600 C, die hatte auch keine Druckknopfauslösung, erst die spätere 2600 D und 2600 X. 
Die großen Silver 4000 C und 7000 C waren immer ohne die Druckknopfspule, die war mehr für die kleinen Größen vorgesehen, bei Daiwa gerne bei den alten 1000, 1300, 1600, wobei die 1600 recht gut der heutigen Daiwa 3000 Größe entspricht.
So ab 1982/83 verschwand das aber mehr und mehr mit den Druckknopfspulen bei FD-Rollen, bei Shakespeare, Daiwa und auch DAM. 
Welche FD-Rolle (außer der Retro-Quick von New-DAM) hat heute noch Druckknopfspulenauslösung, wogegen praktisch alle RD-Rollen eine haben?

Lars, die 1500C hat auch wie ich mal auf einer geöffneten sah, noch die ganz alte Rücklaufsperre am Großrad, während die späteren Silver so ab Jahrgang 77/78 auf die Sperre am Rotor umstellten.


----------



## hans albers (30. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

yep..

danke 
habe meine in tollem zustand bekommen
mit ersatzteilen und e-spule..

benutze sie als rolle an ner grundrute

greetz
lars


----------



## henningcl (30. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

und wenn du sowas nimmst, gibts auch im kugellagerhandel
http://images.google.de/images?q=gl...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wi



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Habe heute nochmal mit einer charmanten Dame vom Daiwa Service wegen den Gleitlagern telefoniert. Eben kam der Rückruf, dass es keine mehr gibt. War zu erwarten. Bliebt also wohl doch nur Suchen nach gut erhaltenen Gebrauchten oder Selbermachen. Ich bleibe aber dran, irgendwo auf der Welt liegt noch ein nagelneues Paar.
> 
> Gruß


----------



## TRANSformator (30. November 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



henningcl schrieb:


> und wenn du sowas nimmst, gibts auch im kugellagerhandel
> http://images.google.de/images?q=gl...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wi



Welches genau meinst du denn? Dein Link führt auf die Bildersuche von Google und liefert ne Menge verschiedener Bilder.

Gruß


----------



## Dirty Old Man (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

petri alle,

ich habe mal ne frage. 

ist es verwerflich immer noch mit einer quick royal 3500 mds zu fischen? 

1994 habe ich die rolle neu gekauft. made in West-Germany steht auf dem rollenfuss^^ einige jahre habe ich fast nur karpfen gefischt, da lag sie in einer schublade. sie sieht benutzt aus, aber nicht abgerockt. dazu habe ich noch eine nagelneue e-spule im org. karton. soll ich sie verkaufen an jemand der sowas sammelt? mit dem geld dann irgendwas japanisches kaufen?? oder einfach weiter benutzen?

ich weiss das es hier meistens, um deutlich ältere rollen modelle geht. aber 15 jahre ist ja auch nicht wenig.

ich wäre für meinungen dankbar.

auf meinem benutzerbild, ist übrigens eine shlimano twin power 2000 xt von 1998, made in japan steht drauf.

gruss döörtie


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Das mußt Du doch selber entscheiden, ob die Rolle Dir was wert ist, mental was wert ist, oder nicht. #c
Wenn mir an einer Rolle was liegt, irgendwie sehr gefällt, und ich mir denke: "Die bekommst Du so nie wieder!" - gerade wenn sehr neuwertig, dann wird sowas nicht verkauft. 
Aber eine, die mir sowieso nicht gefällt, die kann weg.

Technisch fortschrittlichere Rollen, gerade mit mehr Leistung aus weniger Masse/Gewicht, findest Du heute.


----------



## hans albers (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin

...behalten.... fischen..... freuen.....




gretz
lars


----------



## Pit der Barsch (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Moin Moin.
Hier wieder ein Projekt.
Eine Ryobi Catcher NO4.
Mit einer Monsterachse. Die sich mit Sicherheit nicht verbiegt.
Der Vorgänger hat die Rolle mit Roten Flüssigen Kunststoff überzogen. Um sie zu Konservieren ???? Naja von der Menge an Fett die in de Rolle war hätte die Rolle auch auf dem Meeresgrund gelagert werden können:q
Von diesen Typ hab ich 2 St.+eine Roybi catcher NO2.

Auch eine Breton 905 gehört zu meiner Sammlung.
Eine Dampframme !!! Einen Kilo schweer und noch im Original (gebrauchten) Zustand .! Mit Ersatzspule.
Soweit ich weiß wurde damit 1976 auf Makrele geangelt.
Aber wann das Teil gebaut worden ist kann ich nicht sagen!

Ich hoffe nicht das Ihr mich nicht für Durchgeknallt haltet,aber ich liebe alte Rollen aus den 70-80ger Jahren:vik:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Breton 905|supergri


----------



## Pit der Barsch (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Und wieder ne Ryobi .
Diesmal eine SX 30
Seidenweicher lauf srrrrr   ein Gedicht:l

Baujahr ????

DAS KANN NUR ANGEL DET BEANTWORTEN !!!


----------



## hans albers (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin..

hehe ...
da ist noch jemand von dem "virus " befallen.

die ryobi sx erinnert mich vom design
sehr an dam sls oder die daiwa c modelle

ick würd mal auf 1980-84 tippen..

greetz
lars


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> ist es verwerflich immer noch mit einer quick royal 3500 mds zu fischen?
> 1994 habe ich die rolle neu gekauft. made in West-Germany steht auf dem rollenfuss^^ einige jahre habe ich fast nur karpfen gefischt, da lag sie in einer schublade. sie sieht benutzt aus, aber nicht abgerockt. dazu habe ich noch eine nagelneue e-spule im org. karton. soll ich sie verkaufen an jemand der sowas sammelt? mit dem geld dann irgendwas japanisches kaufen?? oder einfach weiter benutzen?


 


Arrghhh!!

Leider lese ich es erst jetzt....
|uhoh:
Wie kannst du dich nur mit dem Gedanken beschäftigen, sowas zu verkaufen? 
Tu´s nicht!
Die Japan-Rolle kann warten, die wird in 2 Jahren auch noch produziert. Aber diese Rolle gehört ans Wasser! Und wenn irgendwann etwas Lack fehlen sollte - auch wurscht!

Pfeiff doch auf die Kinder, die sowas für "unzeitgemäß" halten. Für den wahrhaften Kenner ist sowas am Wasser ein Schmuckstück!

Ich hoffe inständig, du hast es NICHT getan!
#d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Und wieder ne Ryobi .
> Diesmal eine SX 30
> Baujahr ????
> DAS KANN NUR ANGEL DET BEANTWORTEN !!!


Ich tipp mal auf 1978-80. 



hans albers schrieb:


> die ryobi sx erinnert mich vom design
> sehr an dam sls oder die daiwa c modelle


Sowas ist unverkennbar, ganz klar, und sowas wurde schnell imitiert.


----------



## TRANSformator (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Mal ein kleines Update:
Hatte ja etwas zu der alten Daiwa Silver Series 1600 D geschrieben, für die ich neue Kunststoffgleitlager suchte, da die alten verschlissen waren. Bei Daiwa direkt gabs keine, und hier in Deutschland auch nicht bzw. nur gebrauchte mit mehr oder weniger bereits vorhandenem Spiel.

Hatte vor Ende September/Anfang Oktober auch neue in Kanada bestellt.....da waren sie aber auch ewig nicht lieferbar und ich hatte das Ganze mittlerweile fast abgeschrieben. Nun kam heute ne Mail, dass meine Bestellung versendet wurde:vik:.

Bin mal gespannt, was da nun kommt und ob das passt. Werde dann berichten.

Gruß


----------



## Pit der Barsch (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Angel det ich hab mal wieder ne Frage !
Ich hab mir 2 Rollen ersteigert für ein Spotpreis:q

Eine Shimano Castom 2000
Und eine Shimano 3000 Gt Castom
Beide mit Heckbremse.
Wann wurden die Rollen gebaut ?????


----------



## moppedx (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Angel det ich hab mal wieder ne Frage !
> Ich hab mir 2 Rollen ersteigert für ein Spotpreis:q
> 
> Eine Shimano Castom 2000
> ...


 
Die Castom 2000 Ende der 80er Jahre.meine Meinung


----------



## mr.pepse (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Nimm mal die Spulen ab, evt ist oben auf dem Rotor ein - äh wie heißt denn sowas??? - halt so ein Ding, wo steht, in welchem Monat und Jahr der Rotor gegossen wurde. Wie ne in der Gussform integrierte TÜV Plakette sozusagen. Ist bei meiner Twin Power von 1994 zumindest der Fall.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ne ich kann da nix finden.


----------



## hans albers (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin...

so hier mal wieder ein (kleiner ) zuwachs 
zum rollen wald...

ryobi mx 100
schöne kleine metallrolle für zb. barsch/forelle

kommt an meine jenzi whisker


----------



## boarischahias (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo Zusammen

Habe zuhause eine *Shakespear OMNI X 040*.
Dies war meine erste Rolle. Hab ich damals (vor ca. 20 Jahren) von einem Cousin meiner Mutter geschenkt bekommen.
Da sie mir mittlerweile zu schade zum "vergammeln" ist möchte ich sie etwas pflegen und dann wieder in Gebrauch nehmen. Saubermachen und Fetten ist, denke ich, kein Thema. Das bring ich hin.
Allerdings denke ich, sollte auch die Heckbremse mal überholt werden. 
Kann/Soll/Darf das gemacht werden?
Was kann/soll/darf dort gemacht werden?
Gibt es Ersatzbremsscheiben dafür (oder Alternativteile)?

Bin schon jetzt für Euere Antworten dankbar!

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## David23 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich stoße als alter Rollen Liebhaber erst jetzt auf euren Thröd und suche schon sooo lange gleichgesinnte#q


----------



## David23 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Arrghhh!!
> 
> Leider lese ich es erst jetzt....
> |uhoh:
> ...


 

|good:

Kohlmeise for President! Meine Stimme hast du ganz sicher!#6


----------



## David23 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Könnte mir jemand sagen, wann ungefähr diese Rolle gebaut wurde???
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230429849367&_trksid=e11051.m203&_trkparms=algo%3DCRX%26itu%3DLM%252BLA%252BUCI%252BUCC%26otn%3D4&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQE:1348


----------



## Knispel (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Mitchell 4470 - Baujahr ab 1979.

Hier die Risszeichnungen sämtlicher Mitchells mit Baujahr.
http://www.mitchellparts.com/schematics/schematics.html

Ich hab eben im Ebay eine Mitchell 306 von 1970 für 21,50 Euro ersteigert.


----------



## toddy (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hi wollte euch nach längerem lesen auch mal fragen ob ihr etwas von einer Shimano KX (5) Serie aus den frühen 80 ern wisst??
Ich war damals von der verarbeitung und Präzision angenehm überrascht den es war meine erste Shimano Rolle.
So eine würde ich mir auch in die Vitrine legen wollen!1|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## David23 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hey kannst du sie vielleicht näher beschreiben, denn gerade im Bereich Shimano Rollen wird man völlig erschlagen...sonst wende dich an die Spezis wie Andal oder Knispel oder den Herrn Albers


----------



## hans albers (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> einer Shimano KX (5) Serie



moin

vielleicht mal ein blid reinhängen..?

gretz
lars


----------



## Knispel (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



David23 schrieb:


> Hey kannst du sie vielleicht näher beschreiben, denn gerade im Bereich Shimano Rollen wird man völlig erschlagen...sonst wende dich an die Spezis wie Andal oder Knispel oder den Herrn Albers


 
ich kenne mich leider mit den Rollen des Fahrradteileherstellers nicht so aus. Es gibt einfach jedes Jahr zuviele Modelle von denen ( Hab mal gezählt Katalog 2010 : 81 verschiedene Grundmodelle, fast jedes Grundmodell auch noch in verschiedenen Größen |kopfkrat|uhoh:... ). Stell mal ein Bild rein wie Herr Albers schon sagte.


----------



## David23 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo! Frage: Gibt es hier irgendjemand der mir die Geschichte der Mitchell 300 näher bringen könnte?


----------



## David23 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Moment da habe ich sogar was gefunden

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vJ_qSr_2RI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS3du5ubnFs


----------



## brokel87 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

nei meinem anliegen geht es zwar nicht um eine alte rolle, aber um eine rute.stelle die frage hier da ich keinen entsprechenden rutenthread gefunden hab.

Kennt jemand den Rutenhersteller AVG "Angelgeräte Von Güte"??

hab vor kurzem ne rute des herstellers geschenkt bekommen zusammen mit ner daiwa NO. 7500H


----------



## brokel87 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

in meinem anliegen geht es zwar nicht um eine alte rolle, aber um eine rute.stelle die frage hier da ich keinen entsprechenden rutenthread gefunden hab.

Kennt jemand den Rutenhersteller AVG "Angelgeräte Von Güte"??

hab vor kurzem ne rute des herstellers geschenkt bekommen zusammen mit ner daiwa NO. 7500H


----------



## schwallinsall (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Anhang anzeigen 127835

bin mit meinen duras auch zeitlos zufrieden..


----------



## Knispel (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die Rollenserie "Dura" kam von DAM erstmals 2001 als Dura 520RD - 530RD - 540RD-550RD 
und 
520FD-523FD-540FD-550FD-560FD und 570FD
auf den Markt.


----------



## Knispel (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



brokel87 schrieb:


> nei meinem anliegen geht es zwar nicht um eine alte rolle, aber um eine rute.stelle die frage hier da ich keinen entsprechenden rutenthread gefunden hab.
> 
> Kennt jemand den Rutenhersteller AVG "Angelgeräte Von Güte"??
> 
> hab vor kurzem ne rute des herstellers geschenkt bekommen zusammen mit ner daiwa NO. 7500H


 
Hab nen Fachmann für Ruten gefragt. Antwort :

Das ist vermutlich so ein ganz kleiner Laden, ähnlich dem Weippert in Stuttgart, die es bis in die 70er recht häufig gab. Nette ältere Herren, die nebebei sehr schöne Ruten gebaut haben. Die starben leider aus; die Herren und die Ruten.


----------



## David23 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Am Wochenende habe ich DAM Quick 250 (Modell 49) Baujahr 1950 in der Hand gehabt. Der ältere Herr wollte einen Hunderter von mir. Ich sagte ihm, die Rolle sei gigantisch aber ich bin kein Sammler, sondern nur einer der mit altem Angelgerät angelt.....darauf nahm er sie mir aus der Hand...Dachte ich mache sein gutes Stück kaputt 

Weiß jemand wann die Hardy Altex gebaut wurde?


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die "Altex" gab es in den Versionen Hardy "Altex" No.1 Mark V - No.3 Mark V. Dieser Rollentyp war von 1932 - 1966 in Produktion. Hier siehst Du die Hardy "Altex" No. 1 Mark V aus dem Jahre 1950 .


----------



## Bassey (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich weiß, kein totaler klassiker, aber vielleicht kann mir evtl trotzdem jemand weiterhelfen...
Als ich 10 war kaufte ich mir meine erste Rolle selbst.
Ich weiß, dass es eine DAM Quick Rolle war... Ich denke es dürfte eine 3000er oder 4000er gewesen sein, ich kaufte sie mit einer roten, 3,60 langen Telerute von DAM mit 40-80g und diese Rolle wurde mir dafür verkauft mit 35er Schnur, zum Aalfischen halt.
Die Schrift auf der Rolle war blau/lila und sie hatte eine Heckbremse...
Es war ein günstiges Modell... Ich glaube ich habe 50 Mark dafür bezahlt und 12 Mark für die Schnur...
Die Spule war aus Plastik und ging mit diesem elegant einfachen Knopfdruck und gleichzeitigem Zug von der Rolle herunter...

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand das Stück

Danke für eventuelle hilfe und "mir egal" an die, welche jetzt lachen


----------



## Bassey (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich habe hier sogar eine gefunden, die aus der Serie kommen müsste! Die Schrift ist absolut gleich!
Nur hatte meine nicht so einen Fortsatz an der Kurbelachse...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hi Bassey,

wie lange ist das denn genau her?
Ruten kenne ich neben den neueren Onlinern nur noch eine einizige rote von DAM, nämlich die *Tele Top*. Von den Rollen her würden in die Zeit die* Quick GT* (billigeres Modell) oder die* Quick SC* passen, vor allem die SC 4 wurde (und wird ) viel gefischt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

OK, habs übersehen. Bist 26, als du zehn warst, vor 16 Jahren, als ich ....|kopfkrat 20 war, gabs die von mir oben geposteten Rollen nicht mehr im Programm, dafür aber jede Menge klapprigen Scheiß (Quick BX und BX Sensor und so ein Zeugs).


----------



## Bassey (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> OK, habs übersehen. Bist 26, als du zehn warst, vor 16 Jahren, als ich ....|kopfkrat 20 war, gabs die von mir oben geposteten Rollen nicht mehr im Programm, dafür aber jede Menge klapprigen Scheiß (Quick BX und BX Sensor und so ein Zeugs).



Könnte damals auch schon ein Auslaufmodell gewesen sein, war beim kleinen Laden um die Ecke der einige Dinge seeeehr lange im Regal stehen hatte...
Wie gesagt, das Foto welches ich eingestellt habe kommt der Rolle sehr nahe, war kein Edelteil, hat aber viele viele viele Aale aus dem Main gezogen :vik:

Achso und bei der Rute: Sie hatte nen schwarzen Moosgummigriff


----------



## David23 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

1. Ich finde es total blöd, wenn dich jemand auslachen würde. #d Hier ist jeder Willkommen. der irgendwie eine Rolle von früher sucht! Und nur weil du keinen "Klassiker" suchst, heißt doch nicht, dass du hier nicht posten darfst! Außerdem wer bestimmt, was ein "Klassiker" ist. Für dich war diese Rolle ein "Klassiker"!
2. Egal ob billig oder nicht....jede der DAM-Rolle war damals ein Hit. Da können sich einige heutige Rollenhersteller eine gewaltige Scheibe abschneiden! Nichts gegen China, überhaupt nicht, aber gegen die Chefs der Rollenhersteller, die 1000 arme Chinesen Akkord arbeiten lassen für einen Hungerlohn, dann geht mir das gewaltig gegen den Strich und gegen meinen sehr ausgeprägten Gerechtigkeitssinn! Außerdem muß gut Ding Weile haben, und man hier wirklich nicht behaupten, dass hier viel Zeit pro Rolle verwendet wurde....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



David23 schrieb:


> Egal ob billig oder nicht....jede der DAM-Rolle war damals ein Hit.


 

Oooo, da würde ich aufpassen. Zumindest bei den Rollen aus den 80ern und 90ern war schon wirklich viel richtiger Schrott dabei.

Quick GT, Quick BX, Quick Finessa II und III, Quíck CD und CDI, Quick VSI......, 

sind jetzt ein paar, die mir aus dem Stegreif einfallen. Alles samt und sonders zu Tode gefischt, und das nach kürzester Zeit. Nicht gut.
#d


----------



## Pit der Barsch (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Stimmt lange haben die nicht gehalten.!
Keine Rollen für die Ewigkeit|bigeyes.

Wegwerfgesellschaft ebend .


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Oooo, da würde ich aufpassen. Zumindest bei den Rollen aus den 80ern und 90ern war schon wirklich viel richtiger Schrott dabei.
> 
> Quick GT, Quick BX, Quick Finessa II und III, Quíck CD und CDI, Quick VSI......,
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe aus der Zeit aber noch die Kapselrolle DAM CFM "Kampfmaschine" ( das ist die mit der Matchspule ), die schnurrt heute noch super ...
Abe Du hast schon recht, die DAM Rollen aus den 60 er und 70 er Jahren waren um Klassen besser


----------



## hans albers (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin

auch wenn sie mit den älteren dams nicht mithalten konnten..

meine quick vsi (frontbremse ) und quick sel
haben trotzdem einigermassen gehalten ( bis heute)

greetz
lars


----------



## Khaane (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ich habe hier sogar eine gefunden, die aus der Serie kommen müsste! Die Schrift ist absolut gleich!
> Nur hatte meine nicht so einen Fortsatz an der Kurbelachse...



Hey, genau so eine Rolle habe ich auch als kleiner Bub gefischt - Absoluter Schrott, hat damals aber völlig gelangt. :m

Dann hatte ich  noch eine alte Quick Finessa, sehr schwer mit Metallgehäuse.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Jeep ich konnts nicht lassen schon wieder eine Ryobi zu ersteigern.:q
Eine Ryobi Catcher M4.
Wie alt ??? Egal:vik:


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Jeep ich konnts nicht lassen schon wieder eine Ryobi zu ersteigern.:q
> Eine Ryobi Catcher M4.
> Wie alt ??? Egal:vik:


 
Gratulation. Meine ersteigerte Mitchell 306 ist auch heute angekommen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal absprechen.
Würde zu gern wissen, wer von uns die ungefischte DAM Allround geschossen hat!


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal absprechen.
> Würde zu gern wissen, wer von uns die ungefischte DAM Allround geschossen hat!


 
Ich nicht.


----------



## Bassey (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Khaane schrieb:


> Hey, genau so eine Rolle habe ich auch als kleiner Bub gefischt - Absoluter Schrott, hat damals aber völlig gelangt. :m



Siehste und ich hätte gern wieder diese Rolle... Ich habe damit echt alles rausgezogen, Barsch, Karpfen, Barben, Hecht, Aal, Zander u.v.m...


----------



## Pit der Barsch (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Dann schau doch bei E Bay nach.|wavey:
Ich beobachte manchmal bis zu 50 alte Ruten und Rollen.
Jedoch steh ich nicht auf die ganz alten Sachen ,sondern ebend auf die 70ger und 80ger Jahre:m


----------



## David23 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

_PROBLEM:_
Welches Rollenmodell würde denn zu meiner 2lbs DAM-Karpfenrute passen? 200 oder 3000????


----------



## hans albers (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Eine Ryobi Catcher M4.
> Wie alt ??? Egal:vik:


yo .. ab ins ryobi -museum...

oder besser noch ....ab an die rute...
(ca.1979-84)


an david  :
also ne quick 200 gibt es nicht,
soweit ich weiss..

aber mit einer schönen 3000 er machst du nichts falsch...
traumrolle .. hält ein leben lang  
( oder 330, ein älteres modell.. die lokomotive)

greetz lars

ps.
halte mich gerade etwas zurück mit dem kaufen

regal platzt aus allen nähten (rollen) :q


----------



## Khaane (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bassey schrieb:


> Siehste und ich hätte gern wieder diese Rolle... Ich habe damit echt alles rausgezogen, Barsch, Karpfen, Barben, Hecht, Aal, Zander u.v.m...



Ab und an geht so eine noch bei Ebay weg.

Lief deine bis zum Schluss sauber? Meine lief nach 100ten Ansitzen ziemlich schwer an - Kann mich noch ganz gut erinnern wo man als Bub am Teich saß und die kleinen Karauschen und Karpfen ärgerte.

Immer schön mit Pose, wahlweise Made oder Kirschmais - Da war ne Packung Haken und Maden schon eine finanzielle Herausforderung.:m


----------



## Bassey (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Khaane schrieb:


> Ab und an geht so eine noch bei Ebay weg.
> 
> Lief deine bis zum Schluss sauber? Meine lief nach 100ten Ansitzen ziemlich schwer an - Kann mich noch ganz gut erinnern wo man als Bub am Teich saß und die kleinen Karauschen und Karpfen ärgerte.
> 
> Immer schön mit Pose, wahlweise Made oder Kirschmais - Da war ne Packung Haken und Maden schon eine finanzielle Herausforderung.:m



Ja, die lief Jahrelang super und ich verkaufte sie dann damals nem Kumpel mit der DAM Rute für 120 Mark! Ich war schon fies... 3 Jahre altes Gerät für 120 Tacken veräußert obwohl ich grad mal 100 oder so zusammen bezahlt habe :q
Ja, als Kind halt...


----------



## Pit der Barsch (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Komischerweise hatten wir damals immer Geld für solche Geschäfte:m

Heute hab ich eine Finazministerin im Nacken|uhoh:


----------



## David23 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich auch  gott sei Dank, sonst würde ich jeden Mist kaufen
´Kann mir jemand eine Story zur Shakespeare 2711 geben??? Mein Wissensdurst geht nie vorbei...
Hey Knispel, Post gekriegt????


----------



## Knispel (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@David, nee, wird wohl erst heute kommen. Dank nochmal für die Mitchell, ich schick Dir im Gegenzug eine DAM Quick Finessa 220, Baujahr 1969 - 1974. Die würde an Deiner alten DAM 2 lb Rute passen, ist noch voll Funktionstüchtig.

Über die Shakespeare 2711 kann ich Dir nichts sagen, eventuell weiß Andal mehr.

Hab im übriegen meine DAM Quick Finessa - Serie voll, hab in der letzten Nacht den Zuschlag für eine Quick 440, Baujahr von 1974 - 1977 erhalten, war knapp, ich hatte im Ebay max. 26,11 € ( höher wäre ich auch nicht gegangen )geboten und mein "Verfolger" bei 25,99 € aufgehört. Freu mich.


----------



## Bassey (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Knispel schrieb:


> Hab im übriegen meine DAM Quick Finessa - Serie voll, hab in der letzten Nacht den Zuschlag für eine Quick 440, Baujahr von 1974 - 1977 erhalten, war knapp, ich hatte im Ebay max. 26,11 € ( höher wäre ich auch nicht gegangen )geboten und mein "Vervolger" bei 25,99 € aufgehört. Freu mich.



Glückwunsch, egal was man sammelt, so ist man doch wahrlich stolz wie ein frisch gebackener Papa wenn alle vollzählig sind :q


----------



## Knispel (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bassey schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, egal was man sammelt, so ist man doch wahrlich stolz wie ein frisch gebackener Papa wenn alle vollzählig sind :q


 
Kann ich Dir nur Recht geben, vor allen war diese Rollenserie damals als sie Gebaut wurden das Flagschiff von DAM und für mich unerreichbar ...
So " kleine Träume in schwarz ":k


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Sorry, aber von den Shakespeares weiß ich auch nur wenig, außer dass es eben Rollen für die Ewigkeit waren. Ich bin mehr so der Fan der schwedischen(!) Abus.

Wenn also z.B. noch einer eine E-Spule für die Cardinal C6 rumliegen hat und nichts damit anzufangen weiß, oder ihm eine C4 den Platz wegnimmt... ich habe noch Lagerkapazitäten frei!


----------



## David23 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@Andal: ich mach mal meine Informanten locker, wobei der nette ältere Herr, wo dem ich schon berichtet habe, völlig überzogene Preisvorstellungen hatte aber es gibt ja Menschen, die wissen nicht was sie für Schätze im Keller haben

@ Knipsel: Ehrlich????? Wie komme ich zu dieser Ehre??? :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Wegen Ebay: Ich habe die Rolle auch beobachtet (aus Neugier einfach)...war schon ein harter Kampf, denn du rechtzeitug für dich entscheiden konntest ...Neidlose Gratulation#g 
@ Bassey: Fündig geworden? Habe bis jetzt noch nichts|kopfkratgefunden...


----------



## Knispel (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@ David,
die Mitchell ist angekommen, danke noch mal.


----------



## Bassey (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Eine Frage an die Kenner:

Wie hält es sich mit der Schnurfassung dieser DAM Quick 4000er?
Wie hält es sich mit der stärke? Was kann man damit noch drillen bzw. wie sieht es aus mit dem Austauschen von Bremsscheiben?

Vielen vielen Dank für Antworten :vik:

Bassey


----------



## Bassey (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Na, sind die Fachkundigen noch nicht zu Gegen? ^^


----------



## holgerson (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Moin ich hab diese alte Rolle gefunden und wollte mal wissen ob die jemand kennt?
Mir is sowas ein Rätsel wie damit früher gefischt haben!#d


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bassey schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Kenner:
> 
> Wie hält es sich mit der Schnurfassung dieser DAM Quick 4000er?
> Wie hält es sich mit der stärke? Was kann man damit noch drillen bzw. wie sieht es aus mit dem Austauschen von Bremsscheiben?
> ...


 


Bassey schrieb:


> Na, sind die Fachkundigen noch nicht zu Gegen? ^^


 
Danke, aber Fachkundig sind andere.

Also ich versuche Dir einmal Auskunft zugeben :
DAM Quick 4000 - Baujahr 1977 - 1979
Fassungsvermögen : 140 m 0,50 mm - 280 m 0,35 mm bei einem Schnureinzugsvermögen von 790 mm pro Kurbelumdrehung.
Drillen kannst Du damit noch alles was hier vorkommt.
Bremsscheiben, kann mir nicht denken, daß die bei den Dingern kaputt gehen, ansonsten einmal DAM anschreiben, die besitzen noch ein Superersatzteillager für diese alten Rollen bzw. können Dir weiterhelfen.
Hoffe, Du bist mit der Auskunft zufrieden?


----------



## Bassey (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@ Knispel:

Ja, vielen Dank, die Antwort ist wahrlich okay!

"Drillen kannst du damit noch alles was hier vorkommt" - Ich wollte die Rollen nach generalreinigung und austausch der Bremsscheiben zum Wallerfischen einsetzen mit leichter Wallerrute... Habe die Stücke für 50€ zusammen bekommen und da ich schon eine solche Quick (aber wesentlich kleiner) habe, weiß ich um die Robustheit und habe einfach mal in der blinden Hoffnung sie hielten meinen Bedürfnissen stand zugeschlagen, man bekommt die schönen Dinger ja nur noch selten!


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



holgerson schrieb:


> Moin ich hab diese alte Rolle gefunden und wollte mal wissen ob die jemand kennt?
> Mir is sowas ein Rätsel wie damit früher gefischt haben!#d


 
Das sind diese kleinen Grundrollen, die deinige scheint sogar eine Getriebeübersetzung zu haben ! 
Ich besitze selber eine Rolle dieser Art, allerdings ohne Übersetzung: DAM Effzett 495, Baujahr 1954 - 1960. 
Man benutzte sie quasie nur als "Schnurreserve" an der Posen / Stipprute. Werfen : vorher die Schnurlänge abziehen.

DAM Effzett 495


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bassey schrieb:


> @ Knispel:
> 
> Ja, vielen Dank, die Antwort ist wahrlich okay!
> 
> "Drillen kannst du damit noch alles was hier vorkommt" - Ich wollte die Rollen nach generalreinigung und austausch der Bremsscheiben zum Wallerfischen einsetzen mit leichter Wallerrute... Habe die Stücke für 50€ zusammen bekommen und da ich schon eine solche Quick (aber wesentlich kleiner) habe, weiß ich um die Robustheit und habe einfach mal in der blinden Hoffnung sie hielten meinen Bedürfnissen stand zugeschlagen, man bekommt die schönen Dinger ja nur noch selten!


 
@ bassey,

glaub mir, die werden standhalten, denn für so etwas wurden sie ja einmal gebaut.


----------



## Paradize (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich habe damals von meinen Angelverein ein paar Sachen geschenkt bekommen darunter eine Rolle "Daiwa J-25" 

Kann mir jemand darüber was sagen ? Im Internet finde ich keine Infos über die Rolle , scheint also auch ziemlich alt zu sein. Ich benutz die Rolle zum Stellfischangeln , find die eigentlich ziemlich Klasse, außer das die Bremse merkwürdig ist , ziemlich schwammig find ich.


----------



## holgerson (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Knispel;2826622Das sind diese kleinen Grundrollen schrieb:


> Danke für die Auskunft. Mit der Übersetzung scheinst du Recht zu haben.Hab auch entdeckt das da sogar 1876 drauf steht scheint sehr alt zu sein.


----------



## MartinK (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo,

1876 ist ja eine schöne Nummer für was auch immer, aber sicher kein Baujahr.

Martin


----------



## David23 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@Bassey: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum guten Fang! 2 Super Rollen!#a
@holgerson: Da gibt es Spezialisten, die kennen sich da besser aus, z.B. Herr Wolfgang Kalweit vom Blinker...ich hab da auch so eine alte Rolle und habe keine Ahnung wie alt diese ist, sondern nur das sie alt ist (kompliziert)|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Knispel (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@Holgerson,

wenn Du mit dem Teil nichts anzufangen weißt, ich würde sie wohl übernehmen, ich sammel soetwas.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> bei mir Spezialmischung Nigrin+Motoröl.



Ist das etwa die Schuhcreme???  

Was ich hier so alles über die alten Quick lese... so langsam werde ich ein Suizid-Kandidat.

Ein Verwandte hatte bis Mitte/End der 80er einen Angelladen, hauptsächlich mit DAM und Shakespeare-Artikeln.
Und ich HATTE ein Menge von den Quicks und Ambidex, schon in ganz jungen Jahren... Alle verschenkt, verkloppt und anderweitig verheizt incl. am Wasser liegen lassen...

Falls jemand E-teile für Rollen aus den Anfängen von Zebco benötigt,mal hier melden: http://www.kolibri-angelgeraete.de/
Er kann auch eventuell bei anderen alten E-Teilen weiterhelfen.

Außerdem suche ich andere Liebhaber der Quantum QMD bzw. QSS-Rollen zum Erfahrungsaustausch. Es gibt einen kleinen Fankreis dieser Rollen, allerdings nur im Verborgenen.
Selbst "mein" Händler hat nur deren Adressen, rückt die aber verständlicherweise aus Datenschutzgründen nicht raus. 
Wer also Leute kennt, die mit dieser Rolle noch fischen, bitte kurze PN. ... Leider gibt es für dies Rolle in der Größe W8 keine E-Spulen mehr, alle anderen Größen kann er noch reparieren bzw. bauen...
Ein Foto von der Rolle findet ihr hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176995&page=3
in meinem Beitrag.

Hier im Board wurde irgendwo mal der Link http://www.angelrollen-heilemacher.de/ gepostet... 

Der ist klasse, habe bei ihm eine Quantum W8 zu einem guten Preis gekauft... Schneller Versand und gute Verpackung...


----------



## Bassey (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Hier im Board wurde irgendwo mal der Link http://www.angelrollen-heilemacher.de/ gepostet...



Unglaublich diese Sammlung #r#r#r#r


----------



## holgerson (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Es steht genauer gesagt drauf  "Pat. Mar. 21 1876" und son wildes Buchstabengewirr  "HDRYX".


----------



## holgerson (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@MartinK

Du warst also 1876 schon angeln erzähl doch mal!
Wie war das so?


----------



## Anglerniki (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo,
ich hab mal ne frage: Weiß einer von euch ob irgenteine dieser Rollen etwas wert ist?( Ich glaube nicht, aber bevor sie verramscht werden:m)

Dam quick 103
Ryobi lxo4n
Dam quick 222
Kosmos No. 1016:q

Naja vielen dank für eure Antworten.:m


----------



## Knispel (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Anglerniki schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab mal ne frage: Weiß einer von euch ob irgenteine dieser Rollen etwas wert ist?( Ich glaube nicht, aber bevor sie verramscht werden:m)
> 
> Dam quick 103
> ...


 
Ich kann nur etwas über die D.A.M. Rollen sagen. Viel wirst Du dafür nicht bekommen, sind eher Liebhaberstücke. Ich würde alle 4 Rollen als kompletten Block ins Ebay setzen.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Anglerniki schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab mal ne frage: Weiß einer von euch ob irgenteine dieser Rollen etwas wert ist?( Ich glaube nicht, aber bevor sie verramscht werden:m)
> 
> Dam quick 103
> ...



Haste ein Bild von der Ryobi ??


----------



## aal60 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo Boardies,

suche für eine DAM Microlite die Schraube mit Kunstoffkopf zu Befestigung der Durchsteckachse der Kurbel. 

Habe sie leider verloren. 
Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## hans albers (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin...

schau doch mal bei dem link vom oberen post:
http://www.angelrollen-heilemacher.de/

zu den anderen rollen ..
wert sind die nicht viel..
lieber selber behalten und angeln,
da lohnt sich kaum das reinstellen

greetz
lars


----------



## Anglerniki (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ok danke für eure Antworten
Nein Bild hab ich leider nicht...

Grüße

Niki


----------



## aal60 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin...
> 
> schau doch mal bei dem link vom oberen post:
> http://www.angelrollen-heilemacher.de/
> ...



Danke Lars,
werde ich mal kontaktieren. Ist nämlich feines Röllchen zum Forellenfischen und zu Schade zum Ausrangieren.

Danke #6


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@Aal: ich hab vorhin mal mit dem Herrn Kohl von Kolibri telefoniert... er hat damals wie DAM Pleite ging, einen ganzen Schwung Ersatzteile aufgekauft. 
Falls du bei dem anderen nicht fündig wirst, setz dich mal mit ihm in Verbindung, vllt. kann er dir helfen.


----------



## aal60 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Danke für den Tipp asphaltmonster


----------



## jerkfreak (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



holgerson schrieb:


> Moin ich hab diese alte Rolle gefunden und wollte mal wissen ob die jemand kennt?
> Mir is sowas ein Rätsel wie damit früher gefischt haben!#d


 
Solche alten "Kutschen" hab ich auch noch 3 in der Vitrine liegen. Eine alte DAM, mit Schnurführer, Bremse Knarre usw und die andren beiden komplett ohne jeglichen Aufdruck bzw Gravur drauf. |kopfkrat

Finds im Übrigen wieder richtig cool, dass hier in den alten Thread mal wieder weng Leben kommt ey...! #6


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich habe auch noch eine alte, aber technisch einwandfreie Ambidex Super 2401.
Habe eine Frage zur Rolle. Der Schnurfangbügel ist leicht nach unten gebogen. Ist das richtig oder nicht?
Außerdem, kann man die Rolle heute noch einsetzen oder ist sie dann doch zu wertvoll? Apropos was bekommt man dafür heute noch? (will sie nicht hergebn nur aus Interesse)

LG Flo


----------



## holgerson (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hab über Meine in den letzten Tagen schon viel Interessantes rausbekommen!
Hab da wohl ein echtes Schmuckstück gefunden!


----------



## David23 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ach warum sind diese Mitchell 300 im Internet immer so heiß umkämpft???


----------



## jerkfreak (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Das werden sich ander wohl auch fragen...! 

Ich glaub von der hab ich auch noch eine in der Vitrine liegen, hab ich von nem Kumpel mal geschenkt bekommen, das alte Stück...! Und echt noch in nem respektablen Zustand.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



FloFcBFan schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch eine alte, aber technisch einwandfreie Ambidex Super 2401.
> Habe eine Frage zur Rolle. Der Schnurfangbügel ist leicht nach unten gebogen. Ist das richtig oder nicht?
> _Außerdem, kann man die Rolle heute noch einsetzen oder ist sie dann doch zu wertvoll?_ Apropos was bekommt man dafür heute noch? (will sie nicht hergebn nur aus Interesse)


 

Stell dir mal vor, morgen würde dich der Blitz treffen (Gott behüte!), und deine Ambidex würde ohne jemals wieder das Wasser gesehen zu haben, in der Vitrine verschimmeln...
|uhoh:
Die Geräte müssen ran ans Wasser, dafür sind sie gebaut und nur da kann man der wahren Nostalgie frönen. Ich gebe aber zu, das mit dem reinen Sammeln um des Sammelns willen nicht ganz verstehen zu können. Man lebt schließlich nur einmal.


----------



## Knispel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Die Geräte müssen ran ans Wasser, dafür sind sie gebaut und nur da kann man der wahren Nostalgie frönen.


 
Wir machen hier regelmäßig sogenannte "Nostalgie - Fischen", wo dieses alte Gerät denn wieder zum Einsatz kommt. Aber auch so schraube ich meine Pin liebend gerne an die Rute.


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Wie kommt ihr drauf, dass sie nicht gefischt wird. Habe damit schon viele Hechte (größter war 89cm) gefangen. Wollte nur mal fragen.
Ist ja ne 1000er Größe nich wahr?!
Also an meiner Beastmaster 10-30g könnte ich mir die gut vorstelln.

was meint ihr?


----------



## WallerKalle04 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hab da mal ne frage an euch wo kann ich heraus finden wie alt ne angel ist und ob sie was wert ist?

ist eine alte shakespeare diamond 1308 2,4m!!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> hab da mal ne frage an euch wo kann ich heraus finden wie alt ne angel ist und ob sie was wert ist?
> 
> ist eine alte shakespeare diamond 1308 2,4m!!!!


 

Gugeln???
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

|wavey:


----------



## Bassey (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Sucht noch jemand eine DAM Quick 4000?
Habe jetzt doch noch gescheite Wallerrollen bekommen ^^


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bassey schrieb:


> Sucht noch jemand eine DAM Quick 4000?
> Habe jetzt doch noch gescheite Wallerrollen bekommen ^^


 

Hab auch noch 2 rumliegen und bin schwer am Überlegen, ob ich die verscheppern soll. Problem: Sind gut erhalten, aber die Lackierung ist nicht mehr die beste. Wird also in der Bucht nicht mehr viel bringen.
#d
Ich mag diese Serie nicht. Schlechte Bremse, nervendes hochfrequentes Knarren. Was für ein unglaublicher Unterschied zum 4001er Modell, das nur 5 Jahre später auf den Markt kam und da auch jahrelang zu erwerben war. DAS ist Qualität.
#6


----------



## WallerKalle04 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Gugeln???
> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> |wavey:


 

nix gefunden ausser ne seite wo die bei ner auktion versteigert wurde! aber ergebniss nicht bekannt!


----------



## jerkfreak (6. März 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hidiho mal wieder, zusammen. #h

Ich hab mal wieder so nen "Furz" im Kopf. #q Ich hab beschlossen, ich brauch, bevor die Saison jetzt dann los geht doch mal noch "neue" Rollen auf meinen alten "Shakespeare Sigma Supra 1822" Matchruten, weil die "Sigma Supra RT" Rollen, die drauf sind, vom Alter her einfach nicht dazu passen. #c So, jetzt hab ich mal bischen rumüberlegt und gegrübelt und dann fielen mir da meine alten DAMs ein, die ich ja noch hab. Sollten grob aus der Zeit sein!? Es handelt sich um eine DAM Quick SC1 und SC3 welche nach meinen Infos aus dem Jahre 1983 sind. So, die SC1 sollte doch eigentlich genau richtig für meine Matchen sein ey...!? |kopfkrat

Meine eigentlich Frage: Hat einer von euch "Verrückten" zufällig noch eine rumliegen, die er nichtmehr braucht, oder kann mir weiter helfen!? Meine Entscheidung, sofern ich noch ne zweite finden sollte, steht nämlich eigentlich schon fest. Die Matchen mit den SC1 werden mein neues "Schleiengespann" fürs Frühjahr...! |rolleyes

Grüße und danke schonmal,
Benni


----------



## David23 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo Freunde der Nacht:

Ich brauche eure Hilfe:
Ein Freund hat folgendes Angelgerät ersteigert:
Auf der Rute steht: Noris 1015
und auf der Rolle (genauer Wortlaut muss ich nomals nachfragen) Noris..


----------



## jerkfreak (9. März 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich kann dir, egal was du dazu jetzt wissen willst leider net weiter helfen.

Aber verrat den Freaks doch mal, was du dazu jetzt für ne Frage hast, oder was du wissen willst!? Dann ham ses mit ner Antwort leichter!


----------



## jogibaer1996 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ich hab noch ne alte shakespeare 2270. ist aber vom äusserlichen nicht mehr im ganz einwandfreien zustand. der vorbesitzer hat sie viel und heftig benutzt. aber technisch einwandfrei.
wäre die was wert?
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## hans albers (10. März 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Ich brauche eure Hilfe:
> Ein Freund hat folgendes Angelgerät ersteigert:
> Auf der Rute steht: Noris 1015
> und auf der Rolle
> (genauer Wortlaut muss ich nomals nachfragen) Noris.



moin

sieht ganz nach 30-40 er jahre aus..
hat bestimmt sammlerwert
noris war doch im verbund von shakespeare
wenn ich mich nicht irre.. 

kann nicht mehr dazu sagen, 
Interessiere mich eher für 70-80 er krams.

greetz
lars


----------



## David23 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Ich kann dir, egal was du dazu jetzt wissen willst leider net weiter helfen.
> 
> Aber verrat den Freaks doch mal, was du dazu jetzt für ne Frage hast, oder was du wissen willst!? Dann ham ses mit ner Antwort leichter!


 
Stimmt

Also hier die Frage: Wie alt schätzt ihr, ist die Rute und Rolle?


----------



## David23 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> ich hab noch ne alte shakespeare 2270. ist aber vom äusserlichen nicht mehr im ganz einwandfreien zustand. der vorbesitzer hat sie viel und heftig benutzt. aber technisch einwandfrei.
> wäre die was wert?
> Grüße
> Jogi


 
Also meiner Erfahrung nach muss ich dich enttäuschen:

Die 2270 ist eine super Rolle (hab auch eine), allerdings wurde sie in großer Stückzahl gefertigt und daher kaum was wert....im ebay kriegst du sie schon für ne Appel und ne Ei....
Und leider hatt sie keinen so guten Ruf wie die Mitchell 300 aus Frankreich oder die Abu Cardinals aus Schweden...
Warum das so ist, kann ich dir leider auch nicht beantworten.....#c


----------



## bonny66 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo 
Fische heute noch mit meiner Blauen Ambidex 2400 war eine 
meiner ersten Rollen läuft super sieht auch noch aus wie neu.Dann hab ich noch eine Ambidex Super die Grüne 2499
die kleinste die von Shakespeare je gebaut wurde.

Gruß Horst|wavey:


----------



## Losthighway (15. März 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich hab auch noch ein paar alte Rollen rumliegen, teilweise Erbstücke:

http://img33.*ih.us/img33/7862/alterollen.th.jpg

von links nach rechts: Ryobi 155, Mitchell 308 (gammelig), DAM Quick 330N, Quick 330, Shimano G-3 (hat jemand einen Plan was man damit angelt?Karpfen?) finde zur G-3 garnichts im Netz


----------



## hans albers (16. März 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin,

na....das sind doch robuste schätzchen...

könnten doch ,ausser die mitchell ,
zum grundangeln auf aal 
oder zum bootsangeln an der ostsee
herhalten..

zum spinnen wohl zu gross und zu schwer..


greetz
lars


----------



## Bassey (16. März 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich habe eine 50 Jahre alte Penn Squidder No. 140 Made in USA...
Ist die eigentlich noch was wert?


----------



## hans albers (16. März 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

..bilder ?

greetz
lars


----------



## Losthighway (16. März 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Weiß zufällig jemand wie bei der Shimano G-3 die Spule abgeht? Sie lässt sich 5mm rausziehen und dann gehts nicht weiter, gibts da einen Trick?
Ich finde bei Shimano auch keine Beschreibung auf der Hompage und sonst auch garnichts zu der Rolle. Kann ja nicht sein...|kopfkrat
Gibts eigentlich eine Möglichkeit die alten Dinger leise zu bekommen?


----------



## Ralle2609 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ich habo noch eine alte DAM Rolle also wer interesse hat kann mich ja gerne mal anschreiben da ich sie abgeben möchte bilder und weiteres über PN =)

tut mir leid wenn ich hier falsch bin aber verkaufforum funzt bei mir nicht, bitte verzeiht mir  |wavey:


----------



## hans albers (17. März 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Gibts eigentlich eine Möglichkeit die alten Dinger leise zu bekommen?



nur durch aufschrauben..

liegt an der rücklaufsperre,
dort ist meist eine vorrichtung, 
die das klackern erzeugt,

kann man vorsichtig hochbiegen(metall),
oder abbauen

greetz
lars


----------



## Fabiasven (17. März 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hi,

ich habe eine ältere DAM Quick 220P

Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel die ungefähr wert ist?


----------



## hans albers (18. März 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin

je nach zustand 20-40 euros in der bucht...

schöne rolle .. behalte sie lieber..


greetz
lars


----------



## Fabiasven (18. März 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> 
> je nach zustand 20-40 euros in der bucht...
> 
> ...


 
Behalte die auf jeden Fall selbst, ist ein Erbstück von meinem Lieblings Onkel.


----------



## the flyfisher 97 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Könnt ihr mir sagen ob dass hier was wert ist ??
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=188821


----------



## weller95 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hey
hab eine quick 331n
weiß jemand wie alt die is?
und wie viel so eine ungefähr kostet?
zustand is eig. ganz gut


----------



## the flyfisher 97 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

weis keiner ein paar Infos über eine shakespare noris 2006 Standard????


----------



## börnie (20. April 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



weller95 schrieb:


> hey
> hab eine quick 331n
> weiß jemand wie alt die is?
> und wie viel so eine ungefähr kostet?
> zustand is eig. ganz gut



moin,

ich fische realtiv aktiv mit der größeren schwerster deiner 331n - der 441n-.
in meinen augen gehören die rollen zu den besten.

preise ? je zustand 25.- bis 150.-

gruss
börnie


----------



## weller95 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

jo danke 
aber wie alt sind die denn?


----------



## MartinK (23. April 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die Serie um die 331, 441 usw. (als Schnellgangversionen von 330, 440 etc.) hat DAM ab 1968 produziert.

Martin


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ola!

Für Besitzer und/oder Fans alter Mitchell-Rollen, hier mal eine recht interessante Seite von wegen Seriennummer und Baujahr: http://mitchellmates.yuku.com/topic/22

meine beiden 410er sind demnach von 1967 und 1971...

|wavey:


----------



## hans albers (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin.. danke

meine ist von 1975.....

greetz
lars


----------



## spin-paule (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich in den letzten heißen Wochen durch dieses Thema gelesen und mich dabei irgendwie vom "Oldtimer-Fieber" infizieren lassen. Ich mag die Eigentümlichkeit der älteren Rollen... weniger technisch gesehen (da gibt es hier hier echt gute Cracks, meinen Respekt!), sondern vielmehr vom Aspekt der Optik her betrachtet.

Zum Beispiel konnte ich dieser "Ofmer 222" aus Italien mit ihrem "Höcker" nicht wiederstehen:
http://img35.*ih.us/img35/4079/ofmer222.jpg
Im Internet konnte ich fast nichts über dieses Modell googeln.




Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> Ola!
> 
> Für Besitzer und/oder Fans alter Mitchell-Rollen, hier mal eine recht interessante Seite von wegen Seriennummer und Baujahr: http://mitchellmates.yuku.com/topic/22
> 
> meine beiden 410er sind demnach von 1967 und 1971...|wavey:



Danke für den nützlichen Link! Demnach ist meine 304 von 1954:

http://img294.*ih.us/img294/2564/mitchell304.jpg
Seriennummer: 604662


Einen Gruß an alle, die dieses Thema bereichert haben und bereichern werden#6


Paul


----------



## Kretzer83 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab hier ne "DAM International 20" gefunden. 

Eigenlich trots alter Technik macht die Rolle auf mich einen suer Eindruck. Ist zwar schon recht ale, hat aber kaum Gebrauchspuren und die Bremse arbeitet super.

Ich denke ich werd die das nächste mal zum Ansitzangeln auf Hecht oder Aal testen.

so sieht die aus, kennt die wer?

War mal mit 45 Mark bei Karstadt (Preisschild ist noch drauf) nichts für den ganz kleinen Geldbeutel....


mfg Kretzer


----------



## Case (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Oh ja die kenn ich.

Habe mal von meinem hart verdienten Geld als Wochenblattausträger eine gekauft...

Das war die letzte DAM ich ich mir je gekauft habe...
und der Grund warum ich nie wieder eine kauf.

Die müsste, in den Teilen in die sie sich nach paar Angeltagen
zerlegt hat noch irgendwo rumliegen.

Jemand interesse.? dann such ich mal.

Case


----------



## Capi (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo,
ich bin zwar schon länger hier unterwegs möcht mich jetzt mal vorstellen.
Ich bin Sascha 22 jahre alt und komm aus dem schönen Rottal-Inn meine Hobbys sind nartülich Fischen |rolleyes

Hab och ein zwei ältere schmuckstücke die ich mal herzeigen will.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (26. August 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Bevor es einschläft:q
Hab mir wieder ne Roybi GX 50 zugelegt.:vik:

Geiles 80ger Jahre Teil :k


----------



## BaFoDet (27. August 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hi,

habe auch mal auf dem Speicher gewühlt, gefunden habe ich eine DAM Quick 80 und eine Noris Shakespeare standard 2012.
Scheinen beide noch zu funktionieren, sind aber starke Gebrauchsspuren und auch Rost zu sehen. Muß ich mal saubermachen.
Weiß einer wie alt die Teile sind?
Gruß
Detlef


----------



## spin-paule (27. August 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hi BafoDet,

hier ein Link zur Geschichte von Shakespeare:
http://www.altes-angelgeraet.de/shakespeare-company.html
Ab 1963 baute Noris Shakespeare Rollen... wann die Standard 2012 genau gebaut wurde, weiß ich nicht.

Ich habe da auch noch eine 
Noris Shakespeare Deluxe 2220 im Schrank:
http://img812.*ih.us/img812/5285/norisshakespearedeluxe2.jpg
Funktioniert noch tadellos (der damaligen Technik entsprechend).




@pit:
geile Ryobi... aus den 80er habe ich noch eine schrottreife DAM BS40. Das Gehäuse war eines der ersten, das komplett aus Graphit bestand. Sie hatte mir ein paar Jahre lang treue Dienste geleistet - doch irgentwann bekommt der Spinnfischer (fast) Alles klein... (Lagerschaden)#c 
http://img295.*ih.us/img295/4936/dambs40.jpg


Einen schönen Gruß alle Rollen-Nostalgiker#h


Paul


----------



## BaFoDet (27. August 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hi,
so hab mal Fotos gemacht.
Das erste ist die Noris Shakespeare standard 2012. Da ich gelesen habe das 1973 das letzte mal noris Shakespeare rollen verkauft wurden, müsste sie also mind. so alt sein.
Auf den Rollenfuss steht JAPAN drauf...
Die DAM ist bestimmt aus den 80'ern denke ich.
Gruß
Detlef


----------



## BaFoDet (27. August 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hi nochmal,

so habe gerade rausgefunden das die DAM Quick 80 von 1974-1980 gebaut wurden.
http://www.saschas-sammler-homepage.de/rollendam3.html

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Pit der Barsch (28. August 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Schade ist nur das man nix über die Geschichte bzw. irgendwelche  Seiten im Netz findet über Ryobirollen#c

Typen Baujahre Bilder Stückzahlen usw.#c#


----------



## aal60 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



BaFoDet schrieb:


> Hi,
> so hab mal Fotos gemacht.
> Das erste ist die Noris Shakespeare standard 2012. Da ich gelesen habe das 1973 das letzte mal noris Shakespeare rollen verkauft wurden, müsste sie also mind. so alt sein.
> Auf den Rollenfuss steht JAPAN drauf...
> ...



Hallo Detlef,

Die Shakespeare habe ich auch noch, gewonnwn beim Preisangeln Anfang -Mitte der 70er Jahre, glaube ich.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Nolfravel (29. August 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Moinsen,


Hier liegen auch grade 2 alte Rollen rum.


Shakespeare 2400

und Ryobi 177


Ích mach die wieder feddich, für Vati



Kennst die Jemand?
Ich stell mal Bilder rein, wenn die wieder fertig sind, so is dat unzumutbar:q.




Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Pit der Barsch (29. August 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> 
> Hier liegen auch grade 2 alte Rollen rum.
> ...



Hast Du ein Bild von der Ryobi ??|wavey:


----------



## spin-paule (30. August 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@BafoDet: Echt klasse Link zu den Baujahren von DAM-Rollen #6

@Pit: Ich hab´auch gegoogelt und leider nichts zur Historie der Ryobi-Rollen entdeckt#c. Bei der Recherche wurde klar, dass Ryobi (heute) wohl ein riesiger  Global-Player ist und im Jahr 2000 die Angelgerätesparte an "Johshuya Co" verkauft hat.

Unter "Johshuya Co" (http://www.johshuya.co.jp/) sind mir die Schriftzeichen nicht ganz so geläufig|kopfkrat

Vielleicht weiß ein alter Hase hier im Forum etwas mehr zur Geschichte von Angelrollen der Fa. RYOBI?#h


Gruß
Paul


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Du hast ja immerhin schon mal das Ende von Ryobi hier wiedergegeben - seit 2000 gibt es diese eigenständige Rollenfirma nicht mehr, nur noch den Vertriebsnamen für "Ryobi Fishing Tackle".

Wenn man mal http://www.ryobi.com/ eintippt, sieht man sofort, wieso die mal so gut+günstig in Aluminumrollen gewesen sind. Evtl. eher wahrscheinlich kommen die Teile auch heute noch von einem China-Ableger der Ryobi und werden in China zusammengeschossen. 
Das legen einige chinesische Direktvermarktungseiten für Angelrollen nahe, auch mit dem was wir hier heute unter Ryobi-Rollen am Angelgerätemarkt sehen.

Corporate Data (As of June 30, 2010)
Company Name 	: 	*RYOBI LIMITED*
Established 	: 	December 16, 1943
Capital 	: 	18,472 million yen
Number of Shares Issued 	: 	171,230 thousand shares
Number of Employees 	: 	Ryobi Limited: 2,112 / Ryobi Group: 5,712
Major Products 	: 	*Die cast* products
Printing equipment (offset printing presses,peripherals,etc.)
Power tools (electric power tools, lawn and garden equipment,etc.)
Builders' hardware(door closers, hinges, architectural hardware,etc.)
(Quelle: http://www.ryobi-group.co.jp/en/company/corporate_data.html)

und hier die Historie, Angelrollen tauchen leider nicht auf und sind somit wohl unwichtig (gewesen).
http://www.ryobi-group.co.jp/en/company/history.html
1968 Began manufacturing of power tools

Verbindungen China:
http://www.ks-dl.com/english/products.htm
http://www.ks-dl.com/english/cooperatedfriend.htm


----------



## spin-paule (31. August 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Schade, dass die Angelrollensparte keine Erwähnung findet.
Danke AngelDet für deine erweiterte Recherche!#6




Gruß
Paul


----------



## Pit der Barsch (1. September 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hast Recht -----Spinn  Paule-------------

Angel Det hat Ahnung ohne Ende:m

Das zeigt die Jahre lange Leidenschaft und Erfahrung#6#6#6


----------



## hans albers (2. September 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Hier liegen auch grade 2 alte Rollen rum.
> 
> 
> Shakespeare 2400
> ...


moin .. 

die ryobi 177 taucht hier 
irgendwo im thread weiter vorne auf
mit vielen bildern...

ich hab die grösserer schwester, 287
nach dem motto:
"monster dickachse meets robustkurbel"

greetz
lars


----------



## Angler9999 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

... ich habe noch zwei ABU Cardinal 57 mit 8 E-Spulen.

Sind knapp 30 Jahre alt....

Waren damals einer der besten auf dem Markt und können heute durchaus noch mithalten.


----------



## hans albers (2. September 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

... bilder....  ??


----------



## Angler9999 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

jooo   mach ich heute Abend oder morgen Vormittag....


----------



## Phenom96 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin  
ich hab auch noch 2 alte dam sls2 rollen werd sie wohl mal fürs karpfenangeln verwenden gernug schnur was ja raus... 
(bilder folgen) 
mfg


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. September 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

N´abend Gemeinde!

Auch wenn´s keine DAM oder Shakespeare ist:
habe heute aus der Bucht zu ´ner alten Airway eine Abu Cardinal 57 (ohne Ersatzspule) als Zugabe dazubekommen (o.k., stand mit in der Artikelbeschreibung, aber mir ging´s um die Rute)

scheint in ´nem guten Zustand zu sein, kurbelt ohne Kratzen oder Schleifen, (Heck-)Bremse lässt sich auch gut einstellen 

kann mir jemand sagen, ob so was noch ´ne gewisse Wertigkeit hat?

von wegen weiterer Verwendung usw. 

Danke schonmal! #h



P.S.:
Serien-Nr. 780400


----------



## u-see fischer (15. September 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> N´abend Gemeinde!
> 
> Auch wenn´s keine DAM oder Shakespeare ist:
> habe heute aus der Bucht zu ´ner alten Airway eine Abu Cardinal 57 (ohne Ersatzspule) als Zugabe dazubekommen (o.k., stand mit in der Artikelbeschreibung, aber mir ging´s um die Rute)
> ...



Das ist dann noch eine "Made in Sweden" Rolle. :l

Wenn Du die loswerden möchtest, bitte melden.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Bevor es wieder einschläft #h

Hier eine Snap Vollmetall Rolle.

Günstig geschossen !!

Ich liebe diese Teile:vik:


----------



## ehrwien (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

so ne Shakespeare hab ich auch, eine 2230 II. Und eine Herculy 101, sieht so ähnlich aus, nur ein Stückchen größer.

Dazu noch eine D-A-M SLS0 und eine SLS1.

Hier noch ein paar, von denen ich nicht weiß, wieviele Jahre die wohl aufm Buckel haben, aber wäre mal interessant zu wissen:
- Shimano Custom 2000
- Daiwa 1300 X
- Daiwa MG 1350
- Daiwa SKA 1655
- Daiwa 2600 C

(allesamt metallisch)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die Daiwa 2600C ist von 1977 - 79, die anderen dürften jünger sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Bevor es wieder einschläft #h
> 
> Hier eine Snap Vollmetall Rolle.
> 
> ...


Das ist die gleiche Type wie eine Shakespeare Alpha (silber).


----------



## Pit der Barsch (6. November 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hier ist eine custom rolle
wann hergestellt weiß ich auch nicht#c

gruß pit


----------



## entspannt (6. November 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich geselle mich mal zu euch, denn ich steh auf auf die alten Rollen. Die älteste ist eine Rumer sport aus Frankreich auch als RU bekannt habe sie mit Ersatzspule für 50cent auf nem Flohmarkt in NL bekommen. Ansonsten Habe ich noch ne Dam Royal MDS 2500 die ich auch noch fleisig Fische. Ansonsten sind meine Multis alles schätzschenen der guten alten Schweden Zeit, Abu 8000, Abu 6500, Abu 3500 ......die werden auch alle noch gefischt.

Demnächst werden aber noch ein paar Dam Rollen folgen.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (8. November 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Diese Daiwa wartet noch auf die Restauration im Winter#6


----------



## hans albers (8. November 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin

@ pit,
bald brauchst du nen  extra lager-raum 

die custom rolle finde ich sehr schön
erinnert mich rigendwie an ne alte shakespeare/pflüger

greetz
lars


----------



## Pit der Barsch (9. November 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Jau Hans.
Meine Frau:l hat schon langsam kein Verständniss mehr für das Rollen sammeln.:q

Aber was giebts schöneres wie im Winter ne Rolle komplett zu zerlegen -lackieren-fetten und in die Vitriene zu stellen.#6

Die Custom ist in der Tat eine Mischung aus alter Form mit übergreifender Spule. Sehr selten.:l


----------



## hans albers (10. November 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Aber was giebts schöneres wie im Winter ne Rolle komplett zu zerlegen -lackieren-fetten und in die Vitriene zu stellen.#6



hehe ,
ich fische die alten schätzchen teilweise auch noch..


----------



## Downbeat (12. November 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hey Ho,
hab auch mal was älteres vorzuweisen. Ich habe eine DAM SLS1 geschenkt bekommen, die hat ein Kumpel beim Sperrmüll liegen sehen und mir mitgebracht.

http://img213.*ih.us/img213/2352/12112010.th.jpg

So hab ich sie bekommen

http://img249.*ih.us/img249/7847/12112010007.th.jpg


Und so sieht sie jetzt aus.

Was meint ihr dazu. Fischen oder Vitrine? Ich tendiere ja dazu das Teil zu bespulen und damit angeln zu gehen.

Entschuldigt bitte die Größe und Quali der Bilder.


----------



## hans albers (14. November 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

yep.....ab ans wasser damit..

meine sls 2 benutze ich an ner grundrute..

greetz
lars


----------



## ertelman (16. November 2010)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo,

habe auch noch ein paar alte (70er/80er) Rollen abzugeben:

Ryobi GX-40
Daiwa J-13P
Daiwa 1300x
Daiwa 2600x
Shakespeare Omni-x-050 
Silstar ET 2030
Fisherman 5120

Alle in gutem Zustand.
Bei Interesse PN mit Preisvorschlag an mich


----------



## Downbeat (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hab ein neues Schätzchen zur Resto da, hab aber keinen Plan von wann  oder von welchem Hersteller das Teil ist. Wenn ich`s wieder zum laufen  bekomm werd ich das Röllchen mal im Sommer fischen, wie ich`s im Herbst  mit meiner SLS1 auch gemacht hab.

http://img10.*ih.us/img10/2667/p1100203z.th.jpg

http://img18.*ih.us/img18/2598/p1100202l.th.jpg

Hab meine Sachen mal aus dem old School Trööt hier an die richtige Stelle verlegt.
Die Rolle scheint eine DAM Quick 247 oder 248 zu sein wenn ich das richtig recherchiert hab.

UND jetzt die spannende Frage: Sie funktioniert wieder ABER die Rückholfeder für den Bügel hat sich aufgelöst, kann man sowas noch irgendwo bekommen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Sieht wirklich nach einer DAM aus. Die ist in wieder "frisch&schick" gemacht, wahrscheinlich sogar sammlerinteressant. 
Im Notfall muss man halt selberbiegen. :m
Ich weiß zumindest schon, dass federharter Edelstahldraht (z.B. Dentaldraht Forestanit) gar nicht so schwierig hinzubiegen ist, probiere aber auch noch diverse Sachen daraus exakt hinzubekommen.


----------



## xXKaoSXx (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hey,

Guck dir zum vergleich mal meine Quick 330 an, deine sieht aus wie ein älteres Modell, wie du schon erwähnt hast.

Mfg


----------



## Downbeat (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@xXKaoSXx
War das an mich gerichtet? Dann muss ich dir leider sagen, dass, wenn ich richtig liege, das von mir und das von dir genannte Modell ziemlich zur gleichen Zeit produziert wurden.

Quelle:http://www.saschas-sammler-homepage.de/galerie77.html


----------



## jogibaer1996 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Moin zusammen,
hab mal ne Frage:
Ich hab zwei alte Rollen, eine Shakespeare 2270 in schwarz (nicht im besten Zustand)
und eine grüne Rolle, von der ich nicht weiß, von welcher Marke sie ist. Auf der grünen Rolle steht nur groß "Benora", "swiss made" und "Patente brevets patented". (Zustand ist gut)
Kann mir jemand sagen von welcher Marke die ist und was beide Rollen in etwa wert sind?

Hier die Bilder: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















Viele Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Case (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die Shakespeare ist Massenprodukt und sicher nicht viel wert.
Die grüne ist eine Brevets Benora. Da würde ich´mich mal drüber
schlau machen. Könnte für einen Sammler interessant sein.

Case


----------



## jogibaer1996 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Moin,
okay, dann streich ich die Shakespeare schon mal 
Hat jemand von euch eine ungefähre Ahnung, was die Brevets Benora in etwa Wert sein könnte? Hab im Netz nichts Genaueres gefunden.
Ach ja, die Rolle ist in einwandfreiem Zustand, nicht nur äußerlich, sondern auch technisch.

Viele Grüße
Jogi


----------



## joey96 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ich habe 10 rollen im keller wieder ausgegeraben.....dam quick 550 und 238 shakespeare noris 2010 ,usw usw. stelle nen paar bilder rein man achte auf die rollen und nicht auf stylische tischdecken


----------



## xXKaoSXx (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Downbeat schrieb:


> @xXKaoSXx
> War das an mich gerichtet? Dann muss ich dir leider sagen, dass, wenn ich richtig liege, das von mir und das von dir genannte Modell ziemlich zur gleichen Zeit produziert wurden.
> 
> Quelle:http://www.saschas-sammler-homepage.de/galerie77.html




Ja hab dich gemeint.

Ist ja interessant, das wusste ich noch garnicht.

Danke für die Info 

Mfg


----------



## joey96 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

weiss jemand wie alt die teile sind und welche marke das ist?bild oben?


----------



## spin-paule (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo zusammen,

als Fan der 304 (habe mittlerweile zwei 304 (ohne Auerhahn|rolleyes) und eine 304 CAP), habe ich mich für eine Rolle interessiert, die vom runden Gehäuse aus betrachtet, der 304 recht ähnlich kommt.Voilà:
http://img23.*ih.us/img23/7418/bachebrownmastereelmode.jpg

Einen "Bache Brown Masterreel" aus New Jersey - vermutlich aus den 50ern. Sie hat einen offenen Bügel und offensichtlich dient die Muffe auf der Achse, zwischen Kubel und Gehäuse, als Drehhebel für eine etwaige Rücklaufsperre... wie schick#6. 
"Etwaig", weil sie (noch) nicht funktioniert, obwohl die Muffe eindeutig, nach vor und hinten gedreht, einrastet. Ansonsten ist, im Gegensatz zur 304, kein Hebel für die Rücklaufsperre vorhanden.

Leider habe ich im www wenig Infos dazu bekommen. Vielleicht weiß jemand im Forum Näheres *bevor* ich sie zerlege.

Einen schönen Gruß an die Nolstalgiker#h

Spin-Paule


----------



## xXKaoSXx (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Spin-Paule:  Mein Gott ist die schön :O

Darf ich dich fragen wo man sowelche Rollen noch findet ? 

Mfg


----------



## spin-paule (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



xXKaoSXx schrieb:


> Spin-Paule:  Mein Gott ist die schön :O
> 
> Darf ich dich fragen wo man sowelche Rollen noch findet ?



3-2-1... #h


----------



## retok83 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo,
habe eine DAM Quick 3000 auf dem Dachboden ausgegraben. Sie ist in einem Top Zustand. Rolle hat keine Kratzer. Wieviel wäre denn so eine Rolle wert? Denn ich will mit so einer nicht wirklich fischen.


----------



## joey96 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

*moin moin*


----------



## Blüsenfischer (21. März 2011)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo retok83,

kommt vielleicht etwas spät, aber hast du noch die Quick 3000 und Verpackung usw.? Würde wenn der Preis stimmt, mich dafür interessieren.

Gruß Blüsenfischer


----------



## Blüsenfischer (22. März 2011)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hallo nochmal Blüsen,

übrigens habe auch schöne Röllchen im meinen Verdeck.
Da wären:

ungefischte Quick 3000
Quick 5001
Penn spinfisher 450ss die alte
Spinfisher 704Z,60 bis 70 iger Jahre, grün mit weissen Bremsdeckel und weissen torpedokurbelgriff,Kurbel alufarbig, grüne Spule, das Pennlabel aus messing ähnlich wie DAM Quick microlite.
Spinfisher 704Z,70 bis anfang 90iger,schwarz mit goldener Spule und Kurbel,schwarzer Bremsknopf und Torpedoknauf,
Spinfisher 710Z, kleiner,schwarz und gold
Spinfisher 714Z,micro light, ganz klein,schwarz und gold.
Frühere Versionen auch grün,weiß und silber.
Ach ja, alle außer Spinfisher 450ss mit Rotortasse wie Quick finessa der 60iger Jahre. Ähneln im Gesamtbild sehr der Finessas mit geschwungenden Rollenfußschaft.
Bilder kommen später,cd-rom ist kaputt.
Vom Design sehr gelungen,ein perfektes Gesamtbild.
Nachteil die Schwere.Nichts für Weicheier.

Als dann blüsen ohne Bild


----------



## jodi (22. März 2011)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo zusammen,

bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einer Mitchell 300pro bzw. 308pro (die mit dem goldenen Schild).
Wenn jemand eine übrig hat oder eine Bezugsquelle weiss, wäre ich für jede Info dankbar.

mfg jodi


----------



## zandertex (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

High End aus den 30ernhttp://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170645386877&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## spin-paule (30. September 2011)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe meine kleine "Rundbauch-Sammlung" 
-Mitchell 304, France
-Bache Brown Mastereel, USA

http://img827.*ih.us/img827/9983/allerc.th.jpg

um eine Penzon & Michel "Luxor" erweitert: 

http://img12.*ih.us/img12/9416/39657057.jpg


Sie ist zwar recht abgewarzt - läuft dennoch  gut und sowohl die Umwerfmechanik als auch die Rücklaufsperre funktionieren einwandfrei. Eine gute Grundlage zum Herrichten, irgendwann...:g

Gruß
Paul


----------



## Pit der Barsch (3. November 2011)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Moin Moin.
Nicht einschlafen|wavey:
http://www.nrk.no/nett-tv/klipp/403749/

Vieleicht auch interessant für Nostalgieangler ??!!??

Hilsen Pit


----------



## spin-paule (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Moin moinsen,

habe mir eine gut erhaltene französische "Bretton 904" zugelegt. Meiner Recherche nach ist die Meeresrolle aus den 60ern und die Firma bietet lebenslange Garantie. Länge: > 20 cm. Ein wirklich robustes Teil mit schöner Kurbel, sonst sehr schlicht gehalten:

http://img859.*ih.us/img859/9688/bretton904.jpg

Einen schönen Gruß
Paul


----------



## hans albers (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

...lokomotive....|rolleyes


----------



## spin-paule (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> ...lokomotive....|rolleyes



Wie passend  
Hab die Rolle bei 3-2-1 geschossen und in der Beschreibung stand nix von der Größe. Auch das eingestellte Bild ließ eher auf eine "normale" Größe schließen. Recherchiert habe ich erst später..

Beim Auspacken dann die Überraschung: ein rund 1 1/2 Pfund schwerer Todschläger:g


----------



## hans albers (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

yep

gab auch von mitchell son riesen viech mit knuppel..
496 glaube ich,
auch salzwasser-lokomotive ,nich totzukriegen.

greetz
lars


----------



## Oily Chicken (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ahoi,

ich habe zuhause noch eine E-Spule für eine alte Mitchell 300/301 gefunden. Die Spule ist NOS, Bremsknopf, Aufbewahrungsdose und Beipackzettel ist auch vorhanden. Es handelt sich bei der Spule um das flache Modell.
Ich werde heute Abend mal Bilder hochladen. 
Vielleicht hat jemand von Euch daran interesse? Gerne per PN
Ich habe das jetzt nicht in den Basar geschrieben da ich denke das es hier besser rein passt. Falls das nicht so okay war, sollte ein Mod das bitte verschieben.

Cheers


----------



## Dakarangus (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo,

ich habe eine *DAM quick Standard Quickomat* und eine *Quick Junior* in rot, volle Spule, kann mir jemand etwas über den Wert sagen?

Der Zustand ist eher schlecht, sie laufen aber ganz gut es funktioniert alles, also man könnte damit angeln wenn man das will


----------



## seb68 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hi wollte mal frage ob jemand Interesse an diesen Rollen hat






DAM Quick 330 0.40 Schnur guter Zustand+Ersatzrolle mit Schnur

DAM Quick 248 0.45 Schnur gebrauchter Zustand 

DAM Quick 238 0.25 Schnur paar stellen ohne lack

Mitchell 320 0,35 Schnur guter Zustand

Hobby DAM 0,10 Schnur  (kleine hell braune)


Alle Rollen sind voll funktionsfähig!

Würde gerne alle zusammen verkaufen für weiter Bilder oder fragen bitte anschreiben sebastian.dzula@gmx.de


----------



## LOCHI (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



seb68 schrieb:


> hi wollte mal frage ob jemand Interesse an diesen Rollen hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was willste denn haben däfür?


----------



## seb68 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hast ne nachricht


----------



## seb68 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

kann mir jemand den genauen namen der rolle
rechts oben hell braun sagen? da steht nur dam hobby drauf
ist das auch der genaue namen?


----------



## spin-paule (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



seb68 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand den genauen namen der rolle
> rechts oben hell braun sagen? da steht nur dam hobby drauf
> ist das auch der genaue namen?



Hi,

hier ein passender Link dazu:
http://www.altes-angelgeraet.de/spinnfix-hobby.html
Die beige Ausführung der DAM Hobby ist wohl etwas seltener.

Gruß
Paul


----------



## acker (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo,
Ich habe eine alte Mitchell 300 zu liegen , soweit ich es beurteilen kann läuft sie , sollte aber überholt werden. Um bei mir weiter zu "vergammeln" im laufe der Zeit ist sie wohl zu schade .
Bei Interesse PM an mich , vielleicht findet sich ja geeignete Tauschware  wie zb Wobbler oder ähnliches . #h
Gruß acker


----------



## dawurzelsepp (3. September 2013)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo,

besitze mittlerweile schon mehrere Noris Shakespeare Standard 2006/2009/2012.

Kann mir da jemand sagen wann die hergestellt wurden und was der unterschied zwischen Standard, Standard GD und Standard GF ist.
Eines weis ich mittlerweile, dass die Standard einen anderen Bügel besitzt als die GD/GF.


----------



## Gone Fishing (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo,

für welche der alten Rollenserien von DAM und Shakespeare gibt es denn überhaupt noch Ersatzteile, von Espulen mal abgesehen?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Für Shakespeare wirds schwierig werden, vor allem für die Modelle der 60/70/80er Jahre. 
Wenn du da einen Reparaturkit hast ist der schon fast Gold wert, ansonsten müsstest du schlachten.

Bei DAM kann ichs dir leider nicht sagen aber wäre gut zu wissen wo es noch eine Quelle gibt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen

Für das Schätzchen (Daiwa 4000C) suche ich übrigens noch ne Ersatzspule.
Alternativ auch was zum Ausschlachten solange die Spule ok ist, oder auch ne gut funktionierende Rolle (ich fische halt gern 2 identische Ruten).
Wenn jemand sowas noch hat, bitte anbieten per PN.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Schönes Ding die Daiwa Silver !
Hab die nur in eine Nr. kleiner 2600C


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ist noch aus der ersten Serie (made in Japan)
Die 2. Serie kam dann aus Korea und hatte eine korrosionsbeständigere Kurbel (schwarz eloxiert).

Leider findet man die in gutem Erhaltungszustand quasi kaum noch, die meisten die man so findet sind durchs Salzwasser ziemlich zerfressen.


----------



## geomas (24. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Weiß jemand zufälligerweise, wie alt meine Daiwa 100RL ist? 
Vom Design her würde ich sie auf die späten 70er, frühen 80er Jahren schätzen.
Macht Spaß, mit dem Röllchen zu Angeln. Der Schnureinzug per Kurbelumdrehung ist - verglichen mit modernen Rollen - unfaßbar gering.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



geomas schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufälligerweise, wie alt meine Daiwa 100RL ist?
> Vom Design her würde ich sie auf die späten 70er, frühen 80er Jahren schätzen.
> Macht Spaß, mit dem Röllchen zu Angeln. Der Schnureinzug per Kurbelumdrehung ist - verglichen mit modernen Rollen - unfaßbar gering.



Deine Einschätzung, Anfang der 80 er Jahre stimmt.

Ich hatte eine als ich noch ein Dopp war. Meine war allerdings eher blaumetallic.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich tippe eher auf noch etwas vor 1978, ab da gab es definitiv die verbesserte Silver Serie 1000 D bis 7000 C.
siehe oben bei Bimmelrudi


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Mit 1978 haste genau ins schwarze getroffen

hier findet man einige Daten zu diversen alten Daiwas, wobei es da auch Standortverschiebungen der Produktion innerhalb einer Serie gab, wie zb bei der von mir gezeigten 4000C.

http://reeltalk.orcaonline.org/viewtopic.php?t=5120

Japan wurde halt irgendwann wohl zu teuer|kopfkrat


----------



## geomas (25. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@ Teszudo/Frank, Nordlichtangler und Bimmelrudi - danke!

Die 100 RL ist nicht unbedingt sehr hochwertig verarbeitet oder sonst herausragend, ich mag sie nur eben und fische sie gerne. 
Ich hab noch ein paar ältere sehr kleine Shakespeare-Rollen und ein paar etwas größere Quicks; macht einfach ne Menge Spaß, mit solchen Klassikern zu Angeln.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Zumindest schaut sie auf dem Bild doch noch ganz gut aus.
Und wenn sie pfleglich behandelt wird, ist es auch nicht so unwahrscheinlich das sie dich sogar überlebt.
Von daher ist sie durchaus hochwertig, das müssen heutige moderne Rollen einfach erstmal nachmachen, da fallen mir nur äußerst wenige Modelle ein die das schaffen könnten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich tippe eher auf noch etwas vor 1978, ab da gab es definitiv die verbesserte Silver Serie 1000 D bis 7000 C.
> siehe oben bei Bimmelrudi



Wobei die eigentliche Ur-Silver Series auch nur aus 3 Modellen bestand, kamen kurze Zeitspäter natürlich noch andere dazu (die vielen kleinen, ne 2600C und auch die ganz dicke 9000C)

2500C
4000C
7000C

Die wurden analog zur GS gebracht, preislich etwas darunter.
Die Unterschiede waren marginal, andere Farbe und ein Lager weniger.

Die 1. Serie der Silver Series unterscheidet sich von der 3. in weit mehr Details.
Ja richtig, es gab eigentlich 3 Auflagen und zwar 1974, 1975 und 1978.
Die 1. Auflage von 1974 beinhaltete nur die 2500C, 4000C und 7000C.
Aus dieser Auflage stammt übrigens auch meine oben gezeigte (die beigefügten Schematics unterschieden sich bei 1. und 2. Auflage).

Vom Karton mal abgesehen (1.Auflage aus Japan hat nen gelben Karton, 3. aus Korea nen silberfarbenen) findet man zb auch unterschiedliche Haltespangen für die Bremsscheiben (hatte 3 Bremsscheiben, 2 aus Teflon und eine ist ka was...Leder??... sieht bei meiner jedenfalls so aus, müßte ich wohl mal ersetzen).
Die der 1. Auflage ist noch richtig massiv, die der 3. Auflage quasi dieser dünne gebogene Federstahldraht, wie man ihn auch heute von modernen Rollen kennt.
Die 3. Auflage hatte neben der veränderten Kurbel auch noch eine weitere Neuerung bekommen.
Sie bekam (vermutlich um Fertigungskosten zu sparen) das gleiche Gehäuse wie die GS (nur andere Lackierung) und konnte sie somit um ein Lager problemlos erweitern und damit quasi zur silbernen GS machen.
Quasi das Gleiche was man heutzutage mit diversen Ultegras auch machen kann:q
Bei den ersten beiden Auflagen ging das nicht, da ist das Gehäuse an der Stelle noch massiv und man bräuchte ne Drehbank.

Hinzukamen einige weitere Veränderungen im Schnurlaufröllchen und auch im Inneren.
Die Anzahl der verbauten Teile veränderte sich dabei quasi nicht...es blieb bei 52 (ja mit so wenig Teilen kann man extrem stabile Rollen bauen :q) Einzelteilen.

Vermutlich gab es lediglich eine 2. Auflage, um weitere Modelltypen davon aufzulegen. Bei der 3. kamen dann nochmal welche hinzu, ebenso einige Abwandlungen wie die 4000C SC.

Die Silver Series wurde genauso wie die GS und spätere BG sehr lange im Salzwasserbereich verwendet, gerade im Charterbereich...die spätere BG90 gehört nicht ganz umsonst zu den besten Rollen die je gebaut wurden (und immer noch werden).

Leider findet man selbst im englischsprachigen Raum nur sehr wenig Informationen über die Silver Series oder Gold Series. Halt Arbeitstiere, über die man sich nicht auslassen muß.
Ersatzteile bekomt man dafür durchaus noch, auch wenns nicht ganz billig durch Import aus USA wird.


----------



## thanatos (29. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Sammler egal  - von was zahlen für Stücken die sie haben wollen mitunter utopische Preise - egal was sie mal neu gekostet haben und wenn man selbst ein "Schätzchen"
 sein eigen nennt und es verticken will na ja wenn grad 
 kein Sammler mit an Bord ist bekommt man eben nur ´n
 Appel und ´n Ei dafür was drei Tage davor eine horrende Summe erzielt hat


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Der Markt von bestimmten Sammelobjekten ist auch ziemlich übersäht damit.
Da werden die Sammler auch deutlich pingeliger was die Objekte angeht und man bekommt irgendwann nur noch quasi unbenutzte eingepackte Ware an den Mann.
Ausnahmen bestätigen sicherlich die Regel, aber wenn man allein bei den Shakespeare Rollen und auch der 1000er Serie von DAM mal bleibt, ist dieser Trend sehr deutlich.
Die blauen Ambidex bekommste bis auf das große Modell mittlerweile quasi hinterhergeworfen wenns gebrauchte Durchschnittsware ist.
Bei den Sigmas auch nicht viel anders, da verkaufen sich auch nur wenige Größen deutlich besser.
Bei den DAMs ist für mein Bauchgefühl der Markt einfach abgesättigt, die Nachfrage danach war auch schonmal höher.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



thanatos schrieb:


> wenn grad
> kein Sammler mit an Bord ist bekommt man eben nur ´n
> Appel und ´n Ei dafür was drei Tage davor eine horrende Summe erzielt hat


Hab gerade so ein Fall bei ebay, wo der Verkäufer zu dem geringen erzielten Auktionspreis nach Schlusstermin sofort eine Nachricht "Artikel ist nicht mehr verfügbar" rausgehauen hat.
Ich halte das für kalkulierten Betrug.
ebay schrieb schon, dass man erweiterte Rechte ggü. dem Verkäufer wg. dem gechlossenen Kaufvertrag hätte.
Hat jemand schon mal Erfahrungen mit der Erzwingung der Lieferung via Rechtsanwalt gemacht?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hatte auch mal so einen Fall, liegt allerdings schon paar Jahre zurück.

Damals 2 Big Boss UK-Rollen ersteigert, hatte die Auktion mit grad mal 12€ gewonnen.
Wurde dann quasi direkt danach gekickt vom Verkaufer und er hats anderweitig verscherbelt.
Ich habs einfach stillschweigend hingenommen und mir dann andere Rollen besorgt.
Aber insgeheim fragt man sich bei sowas schon wozu man dann nicht per Mindestpreis einstellt, wenn man einen gewissen Preis erzielen will. |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

der Vk will so wohl den letzten EUR Gebühren sparen ...

Wäre an sich auch ein Fall für Top+Flop Online, Vk Name + ebay ID zur Warnung.

Festpreis und wenn auch auch hoch, finde ich ja senkrecht, klare Sache. 
Wenn's einem zu teuer ist kann man ja per PN sogar versuchen zu handeln.
Hab gerade eine teure Rolle gekauft und geliefert bekommen, ist eben nicht günstig aber selten, und zur Vervollständigung.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Eben, gibt ja genug Angebote, wo es zwar erstmal Fixpreis gibt, aber auch nen Vorschlag machen kann.
Vollkommen ok sowas.

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es natürlich auch mehr wie reichlich, die in irgendwelchen Utopieblasen leben.|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hier nochmal was zu der alten Ratscherei, weils mir gerade auffällt:


donlotis schrieb:


> Das Klackern ist doch wunderschön.. da hört man noch die Mechanik. |rolleyes





hans albers schrieb:


> hehe..
> ja schön ists schon..
> aber auf dauer n bisschen nervig


Naja, silent ist heute in, ich will erstmal die Fische nicht verscheuchen, meine Ohren schonen und auch nicht die vielen neugierigen Leute aus 'nem halben Kilometer anlocken ... :m

Daher hab ich bei den Shakespeare (Ambidex,Sigma) mal von den moderneren Serien auf die älteren kopiert, die einfach mal leise gemacht - keine Utopie und gut zum praktischen Angeln damit.
Im einfachsten Fall reicht ein kleiner Streifen elastischen Blechs.
Wenn ich mal Zeit hätte, schreit das nach einem Bastelthread!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

So einen Thread würden sicher einige begrüßen.

Wobei ich persönlich solche ollen Ratschen ja durchaus mag...ist mir zumindest lieber wie dauernd irgendwelche Pieper mit 100db am Teich zu hören.

Zumindest einen Vorteil hatten die Ratschen von damals...

...da hat sich noch keiner über komische Laufgeräusche beschwert :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Bei meinen 3Stk. Daiwa Silver 2600C (schwarze Kurbel) habe ich die als E-Teil bestellte Sperre von der der Daiwa Gold GS2 eingebaut, damit perfekt lautlos. 
Dann nochmal den kleineren Rücklaufsperrenhebel von 2600X, so nicht mehr so verhakelig. Die 2600X hatten kein Excenterrad, schade, mußten wieder weg.
Leider sind die Daiwa-Bremsen der Zeit nicht so wirklich gut gewesen, also nichts fürs feine, sonst hätte ich da mehr mit gemacht.


----------



## hans albers (29. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hab die auch...
(2600 c ) silver series

kommt manchmal als pilkrolle oder an der grundrute zum einsatz.

feines röllchen !

hier noch nen interessanter link dazu:
http://www.jimmie-g.com/vintage-reels-1.html


ich fische im übrigen fast nur alte rollen, weil die einfach robuster sind.

nur an der mefo und zander-spinne
bzw. jig/popper rute kommt was moderneres zum einsatz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

sind ein paar schöne Bilder von den Daiwas drin!


----------



## hans albers (29. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

....#6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Tolle Seite..kannte ich noch gar nicht.

Danke für den Link #6

Tja jetzt wärs nur noch schön ne Vergleichstabelle zu finden welche Silver mit welcher Gold kompatibel ist.

Ich vermute ja immer noch:

1500C = GS3
4000C = GS6
7000C = GS9

Eben weil das auch die ersten beider Serien waren.
Dummerweise passen aber auch so einige Teile der BG90 an eine 4000C, und das sind dann schon Größenunterschiede.

Btw. hab grad ne 2. 4000C am Wickel hier...aus der 3.Serie (Made in Korea).
Als ich die das erste Mal aufgemacht hab, wollt ich eigentlich gleich wieder zuschrauben
Vor lauter schwarzem Fensterkit hat man eigentlich nix mehr vom Getriebe gesehen.
Da werden wohl paar Rollen Zewa draufgehen|uhoh:
Die Bügelfeder ist auch im Eimer, ma guggn wo ich da Ersatz für herkriege.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ich denke 1500C = GS2, aber sonst könnte es stimmen! :m


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Vermute ich zumindest.
Ist halt nicht so einfach zu ermitteln, da man fast nichts zu diesen Serien findet.
Sammeln wohl nicht so viele.
Ich mag die Silver Series und GS, gefällt mir zumindest besser wie Shakespeares und alte DAMs.

Hinzukommt, das es halt später etliche Zwischengrößen gab, und auch Neuauflagen unter neuem Namen, wie die Sportline Series, Kürzel ST.
Da wirds schnell sehr undurchsichtig.

Interessant find ich aber auch, daß Daiwa damals schon mit leichten Metallverbundstoffen gearbeitet hat, um zb daraus Teile wie Gehäuseschalen und Rotor zu fertigen.
Man denkt vielleicht Shimano ist da Vorreiter mit seinem Magnesiumlite aus der Neuzeit.
Dem ist aber nicht so, das ist eigentlich ne Daiwa-Erfindung und gabs soweit mir bekannt auch nur in einer einzigen Rolle..der MG4000. Findet man heute quasi kaum noch.
Müßte so um 1977-1980 rausgekommen sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die Shakespeares dieser Generation waren ja Omori-Produktionen Made in Japan, zuerst wohl von Sears USA als "Kaufhausrollen" eingeführt. Technisch noch ein bischen raffinierter, bis heute nicht übertroffen:
stabilste Rücklaufsperre auf Amboss wie man gerade mal in der Saltiga heute wiederfindet, kleinstvolumiger Klappbügel, kleinstvolumiger Klappkurbel (das ist sehr wichtig bei mehreren fertig montierten Ruten im Futteral), bei den Ambidex überall FrontDrag-Druckknopfspule mit Erhalt der Bremseneinstellung, und eben die sehr gute Bremse ab der 40/45er Größe, das hat sie für mich auf den Platz-1 gebracht. 
Daiwa hatte nur wenige mit der Druckknopfspule, mit ihrer schnelleren Übersetzung waren sie für manches wie Grundangeln auf Weite deutlich besser unterwegs, das passt noch heute. Die Gr. 2600 (oder größer) anner Küste ist immer noch super, zumal wie die 2600C mit nur einem zentralen Kugellager und sehr großen seitlichen Kunststofflagern die Salzwasserresistenz optimal ist. 
Die DAMs der Quick 1000 Generation und die 220-550N davor sind zumindest relativ gesehen "dünner" gebaut, gerade ggü. den wuchtigen Daiwas dieser Generation. An den Rollen aus Gunzenhausen ist mehr verspieltes dran im Vergleich zu den frühen Japanern. 
Wo zu der Zeit Shimano noch ganz hinterher wackelte.  Vergleichsweise sahen/sehen die Shimano und auch Ryobi Produkte recht unförmig aus, die Form von Daiwa dagegen hat sich bis heute gehalten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Zum Thema "Kaufhausrollen" ist mir noch was aufgefallen:
Ich mag solche Rollen mit bunter Geschichte, weil die anscheinend von vorneherein besser durchdacht sind, wahrscheinlich sogar Abnahmetests und viele Verbesserungsschritte erfolgt sind, und von vorneherein der Verkaufserfolg der Vertreiber klar war, d.h. Stückzahlen und Preis/Leistung wichtig war.

1) Shakespeare Ambidex, Sigma ab 1975 -> Hersteller Omori in Japan, Vertrieb erst inner USA und dann global Shakespeare, Pflueger u.v.a.m. bis hin zu Korea und Russia Produktionen in den 90ern.

2) Ryobi Applause, Zauber, Excia in der Version ab ca.2004 -> Hersteller Ryobi verkauft an Joshuya(<-Name ungefähr) in 2001, Herstellung in großer namenlosen Rollenmanufaktur - gibt nur Aufdrucke, Vertrieb über Neumarke Ryobi, Spro, Grauvell, Penn, Byron u.v.a.m. 

3) - Daiwa seit 1958 (ehemals Daiwa Seiko Epson) günstige Hardbody-Z Rollen, wie Legalis HA, Exceller HA, Theory HA usw., Daiwa eingegliedert in die neue japanische Kaufhauskette Globeride 01.10.2009, Herstellung in großer namenlosen Rollenmanufaktur - gibt nur Aufdrucke, Vertrieb über Neumarke Daiwa EU und andere WW.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Da fehlt noch einer...zumindest so ab Ende 80er / Anfang 90er....Okuma.

Kannte man lange gar nicht als Rollenhersteller, da sie nur für Firmen wie DAM produziert haben, aber selbst keine eigenen Modelle auf den Markt brachten.

Keine Ahnung ob man die zu typischen Kaufhausrollen mitzählen könnte, aber Sportex hat ja auch mal Rollen vertrieben, die ziemlich robust und gut waren, wie zb die Turbo.


Apropos Pflueger..diese hier müßte wohl baugleich mit der Shakespeare Gold Serie gewesen sein.
Der abgelichtete Karton ist von obiger Daiwa 4000C..ab der 3. Serie kam alles aus Fernost.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da fehlt noch einer...zumindest so ab Ende 80er / Anfang 90er....Okuma.
> 
> Kannte man lange gar nicht als Rollenhersteller, da sie nur für Firmen wie DAM produziert haben, aber selbst keine eigenen Modelle auf den Markt brachten.


OKUMA für weitest verbreitet stimmt natürlich total!

Meines Erachtens ist das aktuell immer noch oder wieder so, DAM, aber auch Zebco und zunehmend ABU ab Cardinal,Sorön und neuere Penns. Die Slammer könnte vom US-Modell ausgehend dahin gewandert sein,alle neuen und tw. mackigen sehen aus wie Okumas. Der Vertrieb in DE will aber nicht so recht, wie mir per Mail für die RAW-II mitgeteilt sehen die keine Notwendigkeit für Service am Kunden. Steht man sich mit DE Purefishing jedenfalls besser. Mit DAM neu bisher keine Erfahrungen gemacht.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob man die zu typischen Kaufhausrollen mitzählen könnte, aber Sportex hat ja auch mal Rollen vertrieben, die ziemlich robust und gut waren, wie zb die Turbo.


Ich hatte sogar mal eine, letztens in meinen Rollenunterlagen wieder überraschend gefunden. :m

War aber nur kurz, alle Rollen ohne Skirted Spool, ohne doppelte Seitenlagerung des Kurbelrades und wechselbare Kurbel, ohne freie Handumlegbarkeit des Bügels, ohne vernünftig drehende Schnurlaufröllchen, ohne separate Messing-PinionGear und ohne Rücklaufsperre vor dem Getriebe, also direkt am Rotor wirkend, 
alle die wurden durch meine damals neuen Shakespeare und Daiwa komplett verdrängt, der Quantensprung war einer für mich.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Apropos Pflueger..diese hier müßte wohl baugleich mit der Shakespeare Gold Serie gewesen sein.


Die sieht so aus, ein paar 27xx Gold hab ich auch. Die Gold ging fast nahtlos in verschiedene Alpha Modelle über, der Hersteller war sicher nicht derjenige von Ambidex,Sigma.
Shakespeare hatte lange vor der Übernahme durch K2 schon Tochtermarken, auch Fisherman oder deutsche Noris.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Der abgelichtete Karton ist von obiger Daiwa 4000C..ab der 3. Serie kam alles aus Fernost.


Finde ich ja schonmal hochinteressant, dass *Gardena* auch was mit Daiwa zu tun hatte! :q :q

War der Karton orginal wirklich so Korkgemustert?


----------



## Purist (30. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Finde ich ja schonmal hochinteressant, dass *Gardena* auch was mit Daiwa zu tun hatte!



..das Nest in Kalifornien, ja.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Wer noch was ganz aktuelles zu Daiwa und deren Selbstdarstellung lesen will:
http://fisco.jp/news/pdf/globeride20170727_e.pdf

wobei ich Marken-Fetisch und Marken-Mode gar nicht mag, nur mal anbei gesagt. Die Produkte an sich auch ohne Marken-Label müssen überzeugen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ist der Originalkarton der allerersten Serie.
Vielleicht auch nur einen Teilbereich dessen oder Länderspezifisch...keine Ahnung.
Läßt sich heute halt kaum nachrecherchieren, man findet einfach so gut wie nix darüber.
Quasi alle Rollen der Silver Series, die man heute noch in OVP irgendwo kaufen kann, sind zu 99,9% Made in Korea in silberner Kartonage.
Ich habe diesen korkgemusterten Karton bisher nur ein zweites Mal bei einer 7000C gesehen, ansonsten nur die silberfarbenen.


Wegen der Turbo...vielleicht meinen wir andere Rollen? #c
Ich meinte diese hier als Beispiel (gabs auch als Turbo 45 in richtig fett)
http://www.ebay.de/itm/TURBO-35-SPO...945012?hash=item36137936f4:g:e7UAAOSwKtlWmpPI


Du vermutlich sowas wie die hier vorne links #c
http://www.ebay.de/itm/4-alte-Angel...116488?hash=item3af1941348:g:NIIAAOSwZkNZwAXU


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Purist schrieb:


> ..das Nest in Kalifornien, ja.



Scheint ja nicht so ganz klein zu sein das Nest, immerhin gibt es dort immernoch 2 offizielle Daiwa-Händler


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hab gerade so ein Fall bei ebay, wo der Verkäufer zu dem geringen erzielten Auktionspreis nach Schlusstermin sofort eine Nachricht "Artikel ist nicht mehr verfügbar" rausgehauen hat.
> Ich halte das für kalkulierten Betrug.
> ebay schrieb schon, dass man erweiterte Rechte ggü. dem Verkäufer wg. dem gechlossenen Kaufvertrag hätte.
> Hat jemand schon mal Erfahrungen mit der Erzwingung der Lieferung via Rechtsanwalt gemacht?



Man hat keine erweiterten Rechte, sondern normale Rechte.
Die Rolle gehört dir.
Wenn der Verkäufer toter Mann spielt, kannst du den üblichen Weg nach BGB gehen.
Du könntest erst mal über die Ebay Kontaktfunktion eine Frist von 10 Tagen zur Lieferung setzen.
Klar ist das nicht verbindlich. Fax und Einschreiben sind es auch nicht.
Solltest du den Rechtsweg gehen wollen und der VK sich weiter quer stellen, könntest du ihm nach Ablauf der unverbindlichen Frist eine Frist per Gerichtsvollzieher zustellen lassen. Ihm darin auch mitteilen, was für Kosten auf ihn zukommen, wenn du danach den Anwalt einschalten müsstest.

Na ja, ich weiß nicht, wie wichtig es dir ist.
Deine vielen Rollen vermehren sich doch bestimmt auch auf natürlichem Weg.
Sind bestimmt auch viele arme Schweine bei Ebay.
Verkaufen den alten Kram zur Aufbesserung der Rente.
Sind auf das Geld angewiesen.
Gibt kaum noch Geld für die alten Blechrollen.

Die Tage noch gesehen: 080er Sigma für etwas über 40 € neuwertig. Ich habe auch noch zwei von den alten Sigmas.
Für mich ist das nichts mehr. Fühlt sich an wie Sand im Getriebe. 
Na ja. Was will man mit dem alten Kram?
Sammeln für Weiterverkauf lohnt in 99,9% allee Fälle bei Angelsachen nicht.
Man legt fast immer drauf. Gibt zu viel von dem Kram.
Eigentlich fallen die Preise nur noch, obwohl sie steigen müssten.

Wenn man ein paar von diesen Rollen hat, reicht es für sein Leben. Wenn man sammeln will: Okay, aber nicht für den Wiederverkauf mit Gewinn. Macht keinen Sinn.

Ebay überhaupt ist das Allerletzte.
Was da inzwischen rum kriecht und verkauft.... Ne, da ärgert man sich meist. Jeder VK hat drei Schattenbieter.
Ich schaue da ab und zu mal rein.
Man findet eigentlich kaum noch eine Auktion, die nicht auf irgendeine Art zu kritisieren ist.

Was die alten Blechrollen betrifft, muss ich andererseits aber auch gestehen, dass ich vor mir selber nicht rechtfertigen könnte noch irgendeine moderne Rolle zu kaufen, denn ich habe den Eindruck, dass in Prinzip jede moderne Rolle Müll ist, um es einfach auszudrücken, von Van Staal und Konsorten abgesehen, falls es die noch gibt.
Es gibt an jeder modernen Rolle Dinge die schlecht sind.
Es gibt nicht eine Rolle, wo man sagen kann: Alles gut gemacht.

Danke für deine Beiträge über alte und neue Angelsachen!
Ich lese sie immer gerne und sie sind oft sehr informativ!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Versuchen kann man es, aber wenn der VK "schlau" ist sagt er einfach die Rolle ist runtergefallen, nun schrott und bereits entsorgt...und erstattet daher den Kaufpreis bzw. verlangt keine Zahlung. Da muss man erst mal das Gegenteil beweisen, was eigentlich ausgeschlossen ist bzw. nur möglich, wenn er so schlau ist und das Ding wieder einstellt. Wegen ein paar Euro wird sich da auch keiner groß mit beschäftigen, der was zu sagen hätte (Gerichte etc.) denk ich...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



D1985 schrieb:


> Versuchen kann man es, aber wenn der VK "schlau" ist sagt er einfach die Rolle ist runtergefallen, nun schrott und bereits entsorgt...und erstattet daher den Kaufpreis bzw. verlangt keine Zahlung. Da muss man erst mal das Gegenteil beweisen, was eigentlich ausgeschlossen ist bzw. nur möglich, wenn er so schlau ist und das Ding wieder einstellt. Wegen ein paar Euro wird sich da auch keiner groß mit beschäftigen, der was zu sagen hätte (Gerichte etc.) denk ich...



Meiner Meinung wäre das so für einen VK nicht möglich.
Der Käufer könnte dann vom VK die Zahlung für den Kauf einer gleichen Rolle verlangen, die auch erheblich teurer sein könnte.
Wenn man selbst aktiv wird, muss sich jedes Gericht damit beschäftigen, doch was am Ende herauskommt ist nicht vorhersehbar, obwohl es hier eindeutig zu sein scheint.
Richter sind manchmal komplizierte Menschen und urteilen nicht immer neutral.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

fiel mir (obwohl ich immer mitlese) gerade erst auf, dass das beim Raubfischangeln steht. 
Da das aber für (fast) alle Angelarten gilt, dass man die mit Stationären betreiben  kann, schubs ich das mal in "Allgemein"


----------



## Purist (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Scheint ja nicht so ganz klein zu sein das Nest, immerhin gibt es dort immernoch 2 offizielle Daiwa-Händler



Das Nest in Kalifornien hat 60 000 Einwohner, aber der Clou ist die Tatsache, dass dort am meisten japanischstämmige Amerikaner in Kalifornien wohnten. Das erklärt dann auch warum Daiwa dort seine Niederlassung für die USA hatte, inzwischen sitzen die in Cypress, vor Gardena in Culver City, aus dem Gebiet um LA lohnt es sich scheinbar nicht rauszugehen.


----------



## Thomas. (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen welche Daiwa GS Rollen offiziell in Deutschland Angeboten wurden. (vielleicht ein Foto aus einem Katalog von 76,77) 
 selbiges interessiere hätte ich auch für die Bronze Modelle


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Da bin ich mir auch im unklaren, weil zu der Zeit Daiwa hierzulande nicht selbst direkt vertrieben hat, sondern wie zb bei Mitchell auch, über Firmen wie Balzer usw.

Die Bronze Modelle (B-Serie) war ja letztlich nur eine nochmals günstigere Variante der Silver-Serie...mit nur einem Kugellager (die andren kann man nachrüsten ähnlich der X-Serie) und leichten Veränderungen der Rücklaufsperre.


So das Schätzchen läuft wieder...noch ne neue Bügelfeder organisieren und dann darf sie ihr können zukünftig an einer Stellfischrute zeigen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da das aber für (fast) alle Angelarten gilt, dass man die mit Stationären betreiben  kann, schubs ich das mal in "Allgemein"


Kam ja zuerst wegen Spinangeln auf ...

Da so viele hier aktuell schreiben bleibt es auch schön sichtbar! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Thomas. schrieb:


> kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen welche Daiwa GS Rollen offiziell in Deutschland Angeboten wurden. (vielleicht ein Foto aus einem Katalog von 76,77)
> selbiges interessiere hätte ich auch für die Bronze Modelle


bei den GS kann ich zumindest noch die kleineren späten Modelle beitragen, habe gestern beim durchblättern eine Seite gefunden. Und auch eine der normalen GS. Mache mal einfache Ab-Fotos.

Aktuell im Daiwa 2017 Katalog wird die GS9M übrigens immer noch angeboten, nach gut 40 Jahren, aber mit Pause zwischendurch. 
Balzer war um 1978 auch Daiwa-Vertrieb, da weiß ich das definitiv als Käufer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kam ja zuerst wegen Spinangeln auf ...
> 
> Da so viele hier aktuell schreiben bleibt es auch schön sichtbar! #6


eben, hat der Thread verdient.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Schon interessant wie damals die Preise der Sigmas in UK waren...keine Ahnung wie damals das engl. Pfund zur DM stand.

http://www.traditionalfisherman.com/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=3578

einfach mal bissl runterscrollen, da ist nen Scan vom 81er Shakespeare-Katalog zu sehen


----------



## Thomas. (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mache mal einfache Ab-Fotos.



das wäre nett , ich wüste gerne welche GS ich noch suchen muss.


Anhang anzeigen 260931


 da fehlt mir die 150er
Anhang anzeigen 260932


noch schwieriger ist es Infos über meine 3 Shimanos zu bekommen, die sollen in irgend einen Katalog von DAM sein (1977?)


Anhang anzeigen 260933


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Schöne Stücke #6

Von den GS gabs nen ganzen Haufen

GS-1
GS-2
GS-3
GS-6
GS-9
GS-10
GS-13
GS-15
GS-20
GS-30
GS-60
GS-90


----------



## Thomas. (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schöne Stücke #6
> 
> Von den GS gabs nen ganzen Haufen
> 
> ...



Danke 

ja und noch einige mehr zb.mini mite, gs 9000 millionmax, UL usw.
deswegen möchte ich ja wissen welche offiziell in Deutschland angeboten wurden#c|kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schon interessant wie damals die Preise der Sigmas in UK waren...keine Ahnung wie damals das engl. Pfund zur DM stand.


Ich kann Dir noch aus dem Kopf die Preise für DE in D-Mark bei der Einführung sagen, mit nur geringer Unsicherheit:
030 für 69DM, und dann immer +10, evtl. auch am Ende +20 hoch. 
Die 025 u. 070 gabs auch noch, insgesamt 8 Größen. 
Ich habe die "schwarze" Reihe jetzt sogar seit kurzem vollständig! :vik:


----------



## hans albers (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

schön, das es hier weitergeht....!!!


die shimanos erinnern mich an die dam sls serie
bzw. sind wohl identisch..

http://www.retrofishing.com/index.php/en/west-germany/item/374-dam-quick-sls-4.html


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die 025 u. 070 gabs auch noch, insgesamt 8 Größen.
> Ich habe die "schwarze" Reihe jetzt sogar seit kurzem vollständig! :vik:



Die 70er gabs allerdings auch nur 1 Jahr sofern ich mich nicht irre...daher auch ihre Seltenheit.
Glückwunsch zur kompletten Reihe.#6

Ich selbst mag die Rollen (in meinem Fall die Daiwa Silver Series, zumindest ein paar davon) ja eigentlich nicht haben um sie mir ins Regal zu legen, sondern die sollen auch noch was tun außer schön aussehen :q
Die letzte gezeigte 4000C lag quasi 30 Jahre lang in irgendeinem verlausten Keller.
Wenn man mal vom äußeren absieht, war die nach Entfernen und Reinigen des ganzen Fettpopels (mich würds nicht wundern wenn das irgendein zähes Automobilfett war) quasi wie neu..sind nichtmal irgendwelche Schleifspuren oder Abnutzungen am Getriebe zu sehen.
Ok, die Bügelfeder ist hinüber, aber das wars dann auch schon mit Verschleiß.
Im gelobten Land kriegt man aber noch genügend neue Teile.

Wenn man das dann mal mit modernen Rollen vergleicht, wo die Leute z.T. mehrere Hundert Euros für hinblättern und die Dinger mitunter nichtmal ne Saison halten weil irgendwas schon klackert|rolleyes
Da nehm ich doch lieber so ne alte Lady und lass die nochmal paar Dekaden rumknattern.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Thomas. schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> ja und noch einige mehr zb.mini mite, gs 9000 millionmax, UL usw.
> deswegen möchte ich ja wissen welche offiziell in Deutschland angeboten wurden#c|kopfkrat



Die Millionmax waren meines Wissens durch die Bank weg eigentlich nicht offiziell in Europa zu haben....die normalen GS allerdings schon.
Wie es bei der mini mite ausschaut kann ich dir so erstmal nicht sagen, müßte ich mal ne Weile nach recherchieren.


----------



## hans albers (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> sondern die sollen auch noch was tun außer schön aussehen :q





richtig...|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas. (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wenn man das dann mal mit modernen Rollen vergleicht, wo die Leute z.T. mehrere Hundert Euros für hinblättern und die Dinger mitunter nichtmal ne Saison halten weil irgendwas schon klackert|rolleyes



ich Angel mit den Rollen auf den Bildern zwar nicht, aber ein teil meiner Aktiven sind auch schon über 20 Jahre.

wobei ich auch ehr zu einer der alten greifen würde als zur einer neuen 08/15er von einem Lebensmittelhändler 

ein kleines Beispiel die Achsen von einer GS-9 einer Penn 760LL und einer Baitrunner 1200D und die sind nicht vom Lebensmittelhändler 
Anhang anzeigen 260935


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

fehlt ^ so ein bischen der Maßstab, da gehört noch eine 1000er Shimano mit rein ... :q :q


----------



## Thomas. (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> fehlt ^ so ein bischen der Maßstab, da gehört noch eine 1000er Shimano mit rein ... :q :q


 
 ich bin vom Kampfgewicht ausgegangen Shimano 888gr Daiwa 860gr Penn 835gr alle mit Schnur gewogen :m


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die GS9 ist nen unzerstörbarer Kran, nicht umsonst wurde später daraus die BG90.

Aber um nochmal zur Mini-Mite zurückzukommen...

...ich kanns einfach nicht zu 100% sagen, aber ich schließe eigentlich den Vertrieb in Deutschland aus, evtl. sogar auch ganz Europa, vielleicht grad so noch UK.
Das Röllchen wurde eigentlich nur in einer Box zusammen mit mehrteiliger Rute verkauft, quasi wie heute so ein Ferienset.

Selbst im Heimatland Japan scheint es die gar nicht gegeben zuhaben, sondern wohl nur in US und Australien.

Und nochmal was zu den etwas später aufgelegten Neuserien von Daiwa-Rollen, die dann mit "Korea" gelabelt waren.
Der Produzent dieser Rollen war kein geringerer als Bando Sports Ltd. (heute bekannt als Banax).
Wurde 1973 von Daiwa und Seiko dafür ins Leben gerufen und produzierte ausnahmslos Rollen und andres Angelzeux. 1977 bekam die Firma sogar einen Preis für die beste Qualität.
1986 wurde sie von Daiwa abgespalten und produziert seitdem unter eigenem Label.


----------



## Thomas. (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

besten dank für die Infos


 PS. die BG90 möchte ich auch noch


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Danach mußte ja nicht lange suchen, wird ja immernoch verkauft ....um die 130 Schleifen.
 Wenn du eine mit normalem Bügel willst, würde ich aber eher außerhalb D danach schauen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich hatte sogar mal eine, letztens in meinen Rollenunterlagen wieder überraschend gefunden. :m
> 
> War aber nur kurz, alle Rollen ohne Skirted Spool, ohne doppelte Seitenlagerung des Kurbelrades und wechselbare Kurbel, ohne freie Handumlegbarkeit des Bügels, ohne vernünftig drehende Schnurlaufröllchen, ohne separate Messing-PinionGear und ohne Rücklaufsperre vor dem Getriebe, also direkt am Rotor wirkend,
> alle die wurden durch meine damals neuen Shakespeare und Daiwa komplett verdrängt, der Quantensprung war einer für mich.



Wußte doch da war mal was....ist eh Rotzwetter, also bin ich mal auf'n Dachboden paar Kisten durchguggn.
Und siehe da, ich wurd auch fündig, ne Turbo 45.
Ziemlich heftiges Teil, von der Größe ziemlich identisch mit der Daiwa 4000C.

Interessant ist, sie hat nur ein Kugellager, dies ist allerdings alles andere als klein...satte 21mm.
Die Achse (6mm) ist zudem mit 2 Schrauben im Inneren gesichert.
Schnurfassung: 350m / 0.40 
Die könnte man sicher auch zum Wallerfischen nehmen.

Nach gründlicher Reinigung und Neuschmierung läuft das Ding jedenfalls wieder 1a. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich hab nachgeschaut, hatte eine Sportex Goldstar 4200, mal beim Jugendfischen gewonnen. 
Die war braun und viel altertümlicher als die gezeigten Turbo's mit Links+Rechts-Kurbel.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Gab sogar ne Turbo 65..also noch etwas größer.

Ich vermute mal ganz stark, das diese Turbo-Rollen quasi Abkupferungen der Daiwa Silver Series sind.
die 45 hat quasi die gleichen Abmessungen wie ne 4000C, Spule und auch einige andere Bauteile (Bügel zb) sind kompatibel untereinander.
die 65 wird dann vermutlich das Equivalent zur 7000C sein.

Würde mich jedenfalls nicht wundern.


----------



## Thomas. (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Danach mußte ja nicht lange suchen, wird ja immernoch verkauft ....um die 130 Schleifen.
> Wenn du eine mit normalem Bügel willst, würde ich aber eher außerhalb D danach schauen.



ich möchte die BG90 haben aber nur gebraucht,und 130 Schleifen würde ich für eine Rolle mit der ich nicht Fische nicht ausgeben.

und als ich gerade von der Arbeit reinkam war dort ein Packet mit der für mich bis jetzt Teuersten Rolle(mit der ich nicht Fische) #t und dann noch eine DAM, aber datt Ding ist G... und dann noch eine 2Gang

Anhang anzeigen 260971

:q:q:q


----------



## hans albers (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ab ans wasser mit den schätzchen...


----------



## Thomas. (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> ab ans wasser mit den schätzchen...



 nee, die ist so alt wie ich und demnach nicht mehr belastbar


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Thomas. schrieb:


> ich möchte die BG90 haben aber nur gebraucht



Könnte vielleicht schwierig werden hierzulande, da würde ich auf jeden Fall auch auf Länder wie UK, NL und Frankreich schauen..vielleicht noch auf Spanien oder Skandinavien ausdehnen.
Wenn die hierzulande jemand benutzt hat, waren das entweder Wallerangler oder Leute, die sie auf ihre Hochseetouren mitgenommen haben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei meinen 3Stk. Daiwa Silver 2600C (schwarze Kurbel) habe ich die als E-Teil bestellte Sperre von der der Daiwa Gold GS2 eingebaut, damit perfekt lautlos.
> Dann nochmal den kleineren Rücklaufsperrenhebel von 2600X, so nicht mehr so verhakelig. Die 2600X hatten kein Excenterrad, schade, mußten wieder weg.
> Leider sind die Daiwa-Bremsen der Zeit nicht so wirklich gut gewesen, also nichts fürs feine, sonst hätte ich da mehr mit gemacht.



Dürfte bei der 4000/7000C schwieriger werden..die Xsen davon sind völlig andre Rollen.
Bei den GS 6/9 brauch man eigentlich auch nicht schauen, die knattern genauso:q

Aber ich hab nen recht interessantes Video gefunden, wo jemand ne 1000X modifiziert hat.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wfTREc_nUA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Gutes Video, kann man schön sehen wie ein bischen Blech und notfalls noch etwas Feder ausreicht.
Bei diesen Daiwas sitzt die Sperre so unter dem Rotor, bei den Shakespeare vorne innerhalb Getriebegehäuse am Pinion.
Hatte diese 1000X sogar auch mal, aber die Bremse war mit nur einer Teflonscheibe und nichts fürs ganz feine bremsen. Evtl. zum etwas stärkeren Spinnen heute würde es wohl gehen. 
Eigentlich erstaunlich, dass die Hersteller auch damals schon diese Kunststoffersatzlager einsetzten, was sich bis heute nicht geändert hat.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gutes Video, kann man schön sehen wie ein bischen Blech und notfalls noch etwas Feder ausreicht.
> Bei diesen Daiwas sitzt die Sperre so unter dem Rotor, bei den Shakespeare vorne innerhalb Getriebegehäuse am Pinion.
> Hatte diese 1000X sogar auch mal, aber die Bremse war mit nur einer Teflonscheibe und nichts fürs ganz feine bremsen. Evtl. zum etwas stärkeren Spinnen heute würde es wohl gehen.
> Eigentlich erstaunlich, dass die Hersteller auch damals schon diese Kunststoffersatzlager einsetzten, was sich bis heute nicht geändert hat.


Richtig, bei etlichen Daiwas war die Sperre unterm Rotor. Bei den großen Modellen wie 4000/7000 zudem auch fest am Rotor verschraubt, bei kleineren Modellen saß das Ratschenrad auf einer entsprechenden Fassung.
Teflonscheiben waren ja Standard, oftmals auch in Kombination mit einer Lederscheibe.

Gab auch einige Modelle der Silver, in denen nicht ein einziges Kugellager oder Lagerbuchsen war, wie zb die 1500C. Trotzdem läuft die auch heute noch sehr ruhig und sauber.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Finde ich ja schonmal hochinteressant, dass *Gardena* auch was mit Daiwa zu tun hatte! :q :q
> 
> War der Karton orginal wirklich so Korkgemustert?



Hab mal bissl bei den Amis gegoogelt und bin nach ner Weile fündig geworden.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Vintage-Daiw...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

das größere Modell (7000C), gleicher Karton, hier mit originaler Garantiekarte sogar.
Das Interessante ist, die halten sich in Amiland wirklich noch an diese Garantie, wie mir einige aus diversen Foren dort mehrfach bestätigt haben (neue E-Spule für unter 10$ etc).
Da gibt es wohl noch voll gefüllte Lager mit Ersatzteilen...warum kriegt das kein Hersteller in Europa zustande? #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> warum kriegt das kein Hersteller in Europa zustande? #c


Weil es kein mehr gibt - da liegt der Fehler. :q

Aber auch die Vertreiber in DE haben es mit den deutschen Dumpfmichels sehr viel leichter als in USA.
Dort ist der Kunde schon erheblich galliger, ist öfter mal bewaffnet oder schnell beim gewinnorientierten Rechtsanwalt.
Vor allem bietet das Vertriebsbusiness von sich aus (nicht säuerlich gesetzlich wie hier!) zwecks Umsatzsteigerung dem Kunden mehr Rechte an, und muss nach A wie Anlocken dann auch B wie Betreuung und Service sagen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Da haste natürlich recht...in Amiland findest halt in jeder Hinterhofkaschemme irgendeinen Krauter der nicht nur Angel- und Jagdtackle verkauft, sondern auch durchaus mit diversen Ersatzteilen aufwarten kann.

Komischerweise gibt es das teilweise auch in UK, wenn auch nur vorwiegend für alte Mitchells.

Hier in D rennste jeder popligen Schraube hinterher...erinnert mich irgendwie auch stark an die Zeit vor der Wende|rolleyes

Wenn die Versandkosten nicht so dermaßen hoch wären, könnte man sich ja entsprechende Teile auch kommen lassen.
Aber beim Warenwert von nichtmal nen Dollar dann aber 10-20€ an Versand zu zahlen ist ja auch irgendwie sinnbefreit.


----------



## knutwuchtig (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schon interessant wie damals die Preise der Sigmas in UK waren...keine Ahnung wie damals das engl. Pfund zur DM stand.
> 
> http://www.traditionalfisherman.com/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=3578
> 
> einfach mal bissl runterscrollen, da ist nen Scan vom 81er Shakespeare-Katalog zu sehen




 ich hatte da so 1:4 in erinnerung. kannst aber mal selber nachschauen http://fxtop.com/de/vergangene-rech...&DD=01&MM=02&YYYY=1980&B=1&P=&I=1&btnOK=Gehen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Heute mal zwei tolle Ultralight-Daiwas wieder auf Vordermann gebracht.

Rechts eine 1000C, links eine SS No.1 (nahezu ungefischt).
Beide sind bis auf ein Kugellager mehr in der SS No.1 quasi identisch.

Vorhin stöberte ich noch in einem ollen Karton und fand noch ein unkaputtbares Stück Rolle.
Ma guggn ob die wer kennt|licht

Btw..die Frage geht eher direkt an Wollebre, da er sich ja damit bekannlich sehr gut auskennt.
Nen bekannter brachte mir neulich aus UK spezielles Bremsenfett (Teflon basierend) mit, welches nen überaus interessanten Namen trägt:  *Eel Slime*  :q

Kennst du es, schonmal Erfahrungen mit gemacht und wenn ja, was taugt das Zeug?


----------



## hans albers (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

schöne röllchen..






> interessanten Namen trägt:  *Eel Slime*


ich hoffe da ist nicht drin , wie es draufsteht....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ne is wirklich Drag Grease drin (ist auch weiß)..aber der Name ist schon irgendwie lustig :q


----------



## geomas (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die kleinen von Daiwa sind wirklich hübsch, mit den roten „Bäckchen” ;-) 
Frage an den Spezi: Sag mal, meine ist mit 100RL beschriftet - steht RL für Regal? Regal steht für die billigere Serie, oder???


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Kann schon sein das damals das RL für Regal stand...bin ich ehrlich gesagt etwas überfragt. #c
Wobei Daiwa ab Anfang 80er auch Rollen rausbrachte, die Regal im Namen hatten, zb ne Regal D1000.

So ab Mitte der 70er bis Anfang 80er hatte Daiwa sehr viele Serien am Start, mitunter auch etlich parallel.

So gab es zb die GS (Gold Series), die C-Serie (Silver Series, da in mehreren Serien mit unterschiedlichen Getrieben und auch KL-Zahl, manche sogar komplett ohne), die Apollo Serie, die Bronze Serie (Low Budget Serie ohne Kugellager und ohne Rechts/Linksumbau der Kurbel) etc.
Davon dann wiederum Weiterentwicklungen wie die X (zb 1000X, haben Druckknopfspule), etwas günstigere Varianten wie es zb auch die RL wohl zu sein scheinen, oftmals ohne Kugellager.
Später wurde aus der GS dann die BG-Serie, allerdings mit schlechterem Getriebe mit Ausnahme der BG-90.
Zudem hat Daiwa auch bis Mitte 70er weiterhin Rollen mit innenliegender Spule verkauft.
Möglicherweise wollte man sich da nicht Kundschaft vergraulen, die dieses System bisher kannten und den neuen Skirted Spools eher skeptisch gegenüber standen.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, war das bei Shakespeare wohl ähnlich.

Zu dem Zeitpunkt machte sich übrigens der damalige koreanische Hersteller für Daiwa Rollen selbstständig und fertigte Eigenproduktionen.
Früher hießen die mal Bando, heute Banax und produzieren OEM-Rollen für den halben Globus.

Die oben gezeigte schwarze Rolle ist übrigens eine ganz frühe Eigenproduktion von Bando (SX4000), optisch schnell verwechselbar mit einer Daiwa BG-60, die Innereien sind aber der BG-60 deutlich überlegen.

Ich muss mich übrigens revidieren.
Du hattest ja mal gefragt aus welcher Zeit deine gezeigte 100RL etwa stammen müßte. Ich hatte darauf Ende 70er geschrieben, was wohl nicht korrekt ist.
1981 kam sie auf den Markt in 4 verschiedenen Größen

100RL, 130RL, 250RL, 400RL

Parallel dazu kam auch gleich eine RL Serie der Apollo und auch der X auf den Markt...das macht es schnell unübersichtlich die einzelnen Serien sauber zu trennen.


----------



## geomas (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

^Danke! mein einziges Problem mit der 100 RL ist, daß sich gelegentlich die Schnur am Schnurlaufröllchen einklemmt. Hab dann die Schraube etwas angezogen, woraufhin der Bügel nach dem Auswerfen nur halb zurückklappte. 
Muß ich noch mal nachjustieren.
Die Brems-Einstellung ist immer etwas Glückssache weil nicht ganz fein justierbar wie bei guten moderneren Rollen, aber naja, für meine Zwecke (leichtes Grundangeln) okay.
Ich mag das Röllchen ;-)


----------



## Thomas. (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



bimmelrudi schrieb:


> die bronze serie (low budget serie ohne kugellager und ohne rechts/linksumbau der kurbel) etc.



nicht alle aus der Serie 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 261665




bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Rechts eine 1000C, links eine SS No.1 (nahezu ungefischt).
> Beide sind bis auf ein Kugellager mehr in der SS No.1 quasi identisch.



wo bei die GS 1 optisch auch dazu passen würde


----------



## Thomas. (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> schön, das es hier weitergeht....!!!
> 
> 
> die shimanos erinnern mich an die dam sls serie
> ...



habe ich übersehen 

nicht ganz, dann ehr mit der SL https://www.picclickimg.com/d/l400/pict/232445275814_/DAM-QUICK-SL-2-MADE-IN-GERMANY-Nr-893.jpg

obwohl die Spule der beiden sind identisch und die Kurbel der SLS2 und die der G3
Anhang anzeigen 261666
Anhang anzeigen 261667


ich bin zwar ein Shimano Fan und mag DAM eigentlich gar nicht (bis auf 1-2 ausnahmen) aber ich muss leider zugeben das die SLS um Welten besser läuft wie die G modele


----------



## Guinst (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo, ich bin zufällig auf diesen Thread hier gestoßen. Hier kennen sich ja einige sehr gut mit älteren Rollen aus.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Rolle zum mittelschweren Grundangeln auf Karpfen und Hecht mit Schnüren von ca. 0,28er bis 0,35er Mono.
Ich komme leider sehr selten zum Ansitzen, deshalb wollte ich mir etwas sehr günstiges kaufen.
Bei Ebay sind ja immer wieder auch ältere Rollen im Angebot. Welche Modelle kann man denn bedenkenlos kaufen, sofern der Zustand stimmt? Gibt es da ein paar besonders empfehlenswerte Serien?


----------



## Shura (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Kein Wunder das die sich ähneln. DAM hat doch meines Wissens nach in der Zeit in Japan seine Billigrollen für Europa hergestellt? Meine da mal was gelesen zu haben. Japan war ja nicht immer ein Land, das man mit World Class Tackle in Verbindung gebracht hat... ^^  

Gerüchten zufolge bastelt das Unternehmen Vosseler derzeit an einem Stationärrollenprototyp der wirklich in Deutschland produziert wird. Viele Bilder gibts bis auf zwei bei Facebook aber noch nicht.

http://www.alanhawk.com/misc/vos.jpg


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Guinst schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin zufällig auf diesen Thread hier gestoßen. Hier kennen sich ja einige sehr gut mit älteren Rollen aus.
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Rolle zum mittelschweren Grundangeln auf Karpfen und Hecht mit Schnüren von ca. 0,28er bis 0,35er Mono.
> Ich komme leider sehr selten zum Ansitzen, deshalb wollte ich mir etwas sehr günstiges kaufen.
> Bei Ebay sind ja immer wieder auch ältere Rollen im Angebot. Welche Modelle kann man denn bedenkenlos kaufen, sofern der Zustand stimmt? Gibt es da ein paar besonders empfehlenswerte Serien?



Bedenkenlos würde ich eigentlich keine ältere Rolle kaufen.
Auch wenn die mitunter äußerlich super aussehen, schauts im Inneren auch ab und zu mal richtig mies aus...verharztes Fett bis zur Oberkante, angerosteter und quasi unlösbarer Rotor, müde Bügelfeder, völlig verrunzte Bremsscheiben. etc etc.
Wenn man sich sowas zum Fischen kaufen will, sollte man die Rolle schon auch mal auseinanderbauen, reinigen und neu schmieren.
Die liegen nicht selten jahrzehntelang irgendwo rum und vegetierten vor sich hin.
Ersatzteilbeschaffung ist auch nicht immer ganz einfach, sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten wenn die Rollen benutzt werden.
Manche Serien wie zb die Ambidex und auch Sigmas der Fa. Shakespeare sind nach wievor sehr gefragt. Findet man häufig bei Ebay, in gutem Zustand wirste aber eher selten wirklich günstig bleiben, denn die Nachfrage ist recht hoch und Mitbieter sind schnell da...wird eher selten unter 40,-€ dann bleiben für gute Stücke.

Man kann natürlich auch abseits der Bahn schauen, es gibt sehr viele alte Rollen die durchaus gut und heute noch benutzbar sind, auf die aber kaum einer bietet. Mitunter kann man sogar mal fast neuwertige Lagerware ergattern.
Man brauch halt erstmal ein wenig Geduld und Sitzfleisch, so von heut auf jetzt so ne alte Rolle kaufen ohne genauere Vorstellung würde ich eher nicht raten.

Und nicht zu vergessen dabei...viele dieser alten Schätzchen haben keine lautlose Rücklaufsperre. Das Knattern gehört halt mit dazu, je nach Modell und Größe mal mehr oder weniger laut.


----------



## Thomas. (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Guinst schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin zufällig auf diesen Thread hier gestoßen. Hier kennen sich ja einige sehr gut mit älteren Rollen aus.
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Rolle zum mittelschweren Grundangeln auf Karpfen und Hecht mit Schnüren von ca. 0,28er bis 0,35er Mono.
> Ich komme leider sehr selten zum Ansitzen, deshalb wollte ich mir etwas sehr günstiges kaufen.
> Bei Ebay sind ja immer wieder auch ältere Rollen im Angebot. Welche Modelle kann man denn bedenkenlos kaufen, sofern der Zustand stimmt? Gibt es da ein paar besonders empfehlenswerte Serien?



von Daiwa die Silber Serie ist bei 123 immer mal für ganz kleines Geld zuhaben (ab 10 euro) ich habe zb die c2600 und 4000X2 für je 10er geschossen, für ü30 würde ich was Moderneres nehmen wenn man nicht sammelt


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Thomas. schrieb:


> nicht alle aus der Serie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deine gezeigte ist aber eine Bronze RL, quasi Weiterentwicklung. An der normalen Bronze Serie kannst du definitiv nicht die Kurbel auf die andere Seite umbauen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hier ein Beispiel der Bronze Serie.
Kann man deutlich sehen das sie keine Umbaumöglichkeit bietet.

Evtl. gab es davon aber auch reine Rechtshand-Modelle#c


----------



## inselkandidat (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

eben angeschaut, vielleicht interessiert es den Einen oder Anderen hier:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4vJsfG3GYc


----------



## hans albers (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Ich komme leider sehr selten zum Ansitzen, deshalb wollte ich mir etwas sehr günstiges kaufen.
> Bei Ebay sind ja immer wieder auch ältere Rollen im Angebot. Welche  Modelle kann man denn bedenkenlos kaufen, sofern der Zustand stimmt?  Gibt es da ein paar besonders empfehlenswerte Serien?


moin..

-shakespeare sigma serie oder ambidex,
-dam quicks  330- 440 oder die 2000-3000 er serie.
bzw. 2002.
- daiwa c silver serie oder bg modelle
- diverse ryobi modelle aus den 70 ern 

um nur einige zu nennen...

im übrigen habe ich bei dem meisten gebrauchtkäufen 
keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht.
man muss sich halt genau die bilder angucken, 
bzw. ne mail wegen dem zustand schicken...

ne wirkliche "ausfall rolle" war bei mir bis jetzt nicht dabei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> eben angeschaut, vielleicht interessiert es den Einen oder Anderen hier:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4vJsfG3GYc


Cool!!

Kannte ich noch nicht.
DANKE Dir!!!


----------



## Purist (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> eben angeschaut, vielleicht interessiert es den Einen oder Anderen hier:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4vJsfG3GYc



Erst dachte ich wow, perfekt gemacht und auch sehr gut erklärt. Aber  mit einer schwabbeligen "Allroundsteckrute" ist der ernsthaftere  Spinnangler in den 70ern doch nicht wirklich losgezogen... Daher ist der  Teil vom Film eigentlich für die Katz und das Ergebnis mehr als  zweifelhaft. Dass man damals auch mit den hochgelobten DAM-Airwayruten  Spinnangeln ging, wird gekonnt völlig verschwiegen. Schade. |rolleyes


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Sagt er im Video doch auch, das diese sehr weiche "DAM Standard" nicht wirklich spinntauglich ist/war.
Find das Video gar nicht schlecht, er zeigt hier sein Tackle aus der Jugend und das man damit durchaus noch Fische fangen kann, wenn gleich auch nicht mehr zwingend zum Spinnangeln.


----------



## hans albers (1. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

nen bisschen lang, aber sonst fand ich es auch okay..

die dam airway kommt bei mir als 3 m version
auf m kutter mit wattis zum einsatz...


----------



## Franz_16 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo,
uns wurden folgende Bilder von zwei alten Rollen zugesendet. 

Der Angelkollege hat sie geschenkt bekommen, und würde gerne wissen was das für welche sind, aus welchem Jahr sie ungefähr kommen und ob sie einen Wert haben. 

Ich hab von sowas leider 0 Ahnung - weshalb ich euch hier mal um Hilfe bitte


----------



## LOCHI (1. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die untere kenne ich nicht aber die Germina sollte aus Mitte der 80er stammen. Ihr Wert ist leider nur ein ideeller. 
Sowas liegt bei mir auch noch rum...


----------



## iXware (1. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

beides alte Ostblock-Rollen... die Stabil 321 - ne tschechische Rolle - hatte ich auch als Kind... die Ora - DDR - nicht. Wert? hmm... nichts... bis das was ein Sammler bietet.. aber in dem Zustand sicher nicht viel Die Ora war überall und jederzeit zu bekommen. war nicht besonders gut.


----------



## ollidaiwa (1. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

gutes Video!#6


----------



## JottU (1. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

"nicht besonders gut" :q:q:q:q
Die Ora war der letzte Schrott. Ein 40er Karpfen, und das Teil war Schrott. Da hats drinnen alles zerlegt - Plastik halt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Wir Ossis nannten die Ora nicht ganz umsonst 
damals "Ora - Wickelspass".

Das war eher was für Kinder oder absolute Einsteiger, kostete damals glaub nichtmal 20 Ostmark.
Als gescheiter Angler aus dem Osten hat man um dieses Teil nen großen Bogen gemacht.

komplett Kunststoff
nix mit Lager oder Bremsscheiben
keine Bügelfeder im eigentlichen Sinne
Bremse konnte man nicht nutzen, die Bremsschraube diente nur dazu die Spule zu halten, sonst flog die davon :q

Nichs destotrotz hab ich genau mit jener Rolle meinen ersten kapitalen Fisch als 5 jähriger Lausbub gefangen..ne 46er Rotfeder auf Weißbrot.
Die verwendete Rute war auch nicht besser, ca. 1.5m lang, reine Glasfaser und Schieberinge.
Die Rolle war danach aber Schrott, durfte dann Opas Nixe benutzen. :g


----------



## bombe20 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

oh gott! wie habe ich die ora verflucht. hab sie neulich bei meinen eltern im schuppen wieder in der hand gehabt. billigster plastemüll. ich kann mich noch ziemlich an die enttäuschung erinnern als es mir die zerlegt hat. der ganze angeltag war ruiniert. vater war glücklicherweise nicht sauer und ich durfte dann eine seine metallrollen benutzen.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> eben angeschaut, vielleicht interessiert es den Einen oder Anderen hier:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4vJsfG3GYc



Super.Da werden Erinnerungen wach.Wer kennt sie nicht die 
legendäre alten DAM Airway- Ruten und die Ambidex-2410 Rollen von Shakespeare.


----------



## thanatos (2. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



JottU schrieb:


> "nicht besonders gut" :q:q:q:q
> Die Ora war der letzte Schrott. Ein 40er Karpfen, und das Teil war Schrott. Da hats drinnen alles zerlegt - Plastik halt.



man da hast du ja ein echtes Qualitätsstück erwischt  #6
 hab mal eine geschenkt bekommen die hat nicht mal das Schnuraufspulen überstanden .


----------



## thanatos (3. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> eben angeschaut, vielleicht interessiert es den Einen oder Anderen hier:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4vJsfG3GYc



ja schönes Video - aber mich hat echt amüsiert wenn so ein junger Drops von früher redet 
 mein ältestes noch gut angelbares Gerät ist jetzt 57 Jahre alt 
 ne Aluminium-Klapprute mit ´ner Pfeil (der mit Abstand häßlichsten Stationärrolle die je gebaut wurde -aber zuverlässig wie Sau) mit dem Gerät hab ich so ziemlich alles aus dem Wasser gekurbelt und könnte es heute noch #6
 ob man das mit dem heutigen Gerätschaften in einem halben 
 Jahrhundert auch noch kann - vorausgesetzt dann gibt es noch Fische  ;+


----------



## Hering 58 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



thanatos schrieb:


> ja schönes Video - aber mich hat echt amüsiert wenn so ein junger Drops von früher redet
> mein ältestes noch gut angelbares Gerät ist jetzt 57 Jahre alt
> ne Aluminium-Klapprute mit ´ner Pfeil (der mit Abstand häßlichsten Stationärrolle die je gebaut wurde -aber zuverlässig wie Sau) mit dem Gerät hab ich so ziemlich alles aus dem Wasser gekurbelt und könnte es heute noch #6
> ob man das mit dem heutigen Gerätschaften in einem halben
> Jahrhundert auch noch kann - vorausgesetzt dann gibt es noch Fische  ;+



Kannst du mal ein Bild von den Sachen Einstellen.#6


----------



## Lajos1 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



thanatos schrieb:


> ja schönes Video - aber mich hat echt amüsiert wenn so ein junger Drops von früher redet
> mein ältestes noch gut angelbares Gerät ist jetzt 57 Jahre alt
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> eben angeschaut, vielleicht interessiert es den Einen oder Anderen hier:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4vJsfG3GYc



Schön rausgesucht !

Erstmal passend ist hier dieser Thread zu nennen :m
Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321781

Das Video zeigt es ja ganz gut, qualitativ ist an der Rolle nichts mehr verbessert worden, eher nur eingespart und verschlechtert worden. 
Am ehesten ist heute eine Penn Slammer 360 zur 2410 vergleichbar, die neue wickelt vom Wickelbild her aber sogar schlechter und geflechttauglich ist die 2410 sogar schon gebaut gewesen. 

Einzig das heute als Quasi-Standard verbaute spielfreie Walzensperrlager von heute sowie das Entfallen der nervigen Knarre hat sich im inneren  verbessert. 
Allerdings im Winter ist die alte Sperre weit betriebsicherer, ich habe extra wieder einige Rollen für das extreme Frostangeln parat.
Ich angele lautlose Varianten der Rollenfamilie heute noch.

Der Big Midi Little S ist auch sowas, was nicht mehr übertroffen wurde, aber es gibt inzwischen auch viele andere gute Wobbler. 

Zu den gezeigten Ruten kann man nur sagen: Carbon rulez! :m
Da ist der Fortschritt extrem und merklich, wenn man mehr spüren und schwierigere und kritischere Fische fangen will.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Wobei die Knarre der Ambidex fast silent wirkt, sofern einem zb Daiwas Silver Series eher geläufig ist.
Da knatterts nämlich richtig:q


----------



## geomas (7. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wobei die Knarre der Ambidex fast silent wirkt, sofern einem zb Daiwas Silver Series eher geläufig ist.
> Da knatterts nämlich richtig:q



Kenne die Ambidex nicht, aber im Vergleich zu meiner kleinen silbernen Daiwa 100RL ist meine Shakespeare 2200 II richtig LAUT.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



geomas schrieb:


> Kenne die Ambidex nicht, aber im Vergleich zu meiner kleinen silbernen Daiwa 100RL ist meine Shakespeare 2200 II richtig LAUT.


Die Ambidex schnarren mehr wie knarren...ist halt nur nen dünner Blechstreifen der als Feder fungiert.
Die besseren ganz kleinen Daiwas sind auch eher leise. Die größeren ab 2500C haben nen eher harten Klicker.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hans albers (7. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

und meine dam 330 tuckert.....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ah, deshalb nennt man sie auch Trekker :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Naja, die Lautstärke der Klicker sowohl von Rücklaufsperre als auch Spulenbremse hängt schon sehr von der Federspannung ab, starker Andruck erzeugt auch kernig metallische Klicker und Ticker und Klacker und Trecker ... :q
Ein bischen weicher gebogen oder eben ausgeleiert über die Jahre - macht den Sound weicher.

Bei den blauen Ambidex ist an der Rücklaufsperre ein dünne recht weiche Drahtfeder, die relativ angenehm mittickert.
Aber durch heute ziemlich silent hat man sich eben auch schnell dran gewöhnt oder die Ohren verwöhnt. 
Das Bremsenklickern und -ratschen ist weitaus wichtiger, vor allem wenn da was richtig gutes dran zieht! :m


----------



## feuer110 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hab noch  ne alte Shakesspeare 2010 II  hier  liegen  . meines wissens die ersten mit  Spulenschnellwechel knopf .
vielleicht  hat da einer Interesse dran.
müste die so  1974  gekauft haben in den NL  und da wars schon nen Auslaufmodell.


----------



## feuer110 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ups schreibfehler beim modell  2210 II dunkelgrau grünlich .


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die Spule zum schnellwechseln gab es schon etwas früher an der Standard Spezial z.B. 2032.

Ich wäre noch auf der Suche nach einem Teileträger für ne Olympic VOS 150 damit meine wider schön läuft, evtl hat ja einer noch sowas rumliegen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Olympic..hmmm...könnte wohl schwierig werden hier in Europa, wenn ich nicht ganz daneben liege, gab es die vorrangig in den Staaten. #c
Da wird man wohl noch Teile finden, allerdings auch happige Versandkosten dann.

Kann leider nicht damit dienen, zu 97% hier nur alte Daiwas.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die olympic Rollen sind auch Made in Japan und wurden in den 80ern von Winter Angelgeräte verkauft.
Im Grunde sind es Rollen wie die DAIWAs, massive Metall Ausführung.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich weiß, viele Rollen aus der Ära sehen oftmals sehr ähnlich aus..z.T. wurden auch gleiche Teile verbaut.
In Japan wurde damals sehr viel was Rollen angeht gefertigt, war zu dem Zeitpunkt halt noch Billiglohnland.

Olympic sieht man hier aber nicht so häufig, selbst auf Ebay etc. findet man da nicht viel in Europa. In den Staaten schaut das anders aus, wurde da denk ich mal aufgrund der bevorzugten Salzwasserangelei stärker vertrieben (und auch erhalten).


So mein Trio ist nun vollständig:g


----------



## dawurzelsepp (9. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich weiß, viele Rollen aus der Ära sehen oftmals sehr ähnlich aus..z.T. wurden auch gleiche Teile verbaut.
> In Japan wurde damals sehr viel was Rollen angeht gefertigt, war zu dem Zeitpunkt halt noch Billiglohnland.



Das zur damaligen Zeit Japan ein Billiglohnland war wird stimmen aber dafür war die Qualität der Rollen bei weitem besser als die jetzigen Rollen aus China etc. was ja auch billig hergestellt werden.
Die gleichen Teile was verbaut wurden sieht man bei den Rollen der 70er Jahre noch besser. Shakespeare,Pflüger,Fisherman, Silverman usw. hatten alle gleiche Teile verbaut oder nur der Grundträger war anders. 

Was meine Olympic betrifft so hätte ich evtl mehr erhofft da es ja einen Vertrieb von Winter gab aber das scheint wohl nicht so der Fall gewesen zu sein.



> So mein Trio ist nun vollständig:g



Glückwunsch zu deinem Trio #6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Was ist denn genau an deiner Olympic defekt?
Vielleicht läßt sich ja da was von anderen Modellen adaptieren, vieles aus der Zeit wurde ja oftmals parallel in anderen Modellen verbaut.

Man müßte halt nur erstmal wissen was du genau brauchst, damit deine Rolle wieder läuft.


----------



## hans albers (9. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin

yap.....
denke auch, 
 dat könnte hinauen
mit ähnlichen teilen...

nen versuch wäre es wert.


ach so,
hab ich noch gefunden bei youtube
über dam quicks... 

ganz interessant:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bqyk-VWuAAc


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Mein grad kurierter Patient

Daiwa GS15X, Baujahr 81, nahezu ungefischt erworben.

Alle 3 Kugellager waren komplett fest, jegliche Art von ehemaligem Fett hart wie Zement.
Immerhin war das Schnurlaufröllchen noch intakt und nicht angefressen.

Komplett gereinigt, neue Lager rein und alles neu geschmiert..rennt wieder wie neu. :g


----------



## Thomas. (11. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mein grad kurierter Patient
> 
> Daiwa GS15X, Baujahr 81, nahezu ungefischt erworben.
> 
> ...



schönes Teil, letzte Woche mit einer 1000D in nee Bucht geschossen?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Richtig...weiß ich ja nu wer da immer mitbietet :q

Wobei es mir da eigentlich nur um die 1000D ging, die GS war eher gratis obendrauf.
Die ganz kleinen Daiwas angefangen mit 500C über 700C bis zur 1000er sind in gutem Zustand nur selten am Markt und dann wirds schnell mal teuer.
Wobei ich das bei der 500/700er nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, die haben ein eher billiges Getriebe drin.
Die 1000er hat ein sehr gutes Excentergetriebe mit 2 Lagern..die D ne Druckknopfspule mit einer einzigen spulengroßen Bremsscheibe.
Ansonsten sind 1000er C, D und auch die SS1 quasi gleich...die SS hat nur noch ein Lager mehr und ein Kunststoffteil (den Hebel der Rücklaufsperre) weniger.

Die Kunststoffteile an diesen kleinen Daiwas kann man mit einer Hand abzählen, sind ohne Unterlegscheibe unter der Spule maximal 3 Teile.


----------



## Thomas. (11. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Richtig...weiß ich ja nu wer da immer mitbietet :q



war leider nur zweiter habe das ende verpennt, aber ich gönne sie dir.
dafür war ich dort erster 
Anhang anzeigen 262494


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Feine Goldies habt ihr da #6
Für die Vitrine 1a++, für am Wasser waren mir die silbergrauen dann doch erheblich lieber.

und Schwein gehabt (gesehen hatte ich die schon), dass die mich nicht so primär interessieren  :q


----------



## Thomas. (11. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Feine Goldies habt ihr da #6
> Für die Vitrine 1a++, für am Wasser waren mir die silbergrauen dann doch erheblich lieber.
> 
> und Schwein gehabt, dass die mich nicht so primär interessieren :q



Danke, ja die Goldenen sehen schon ein wenig Porno aus aber ich finde sie klasse und ich brauche eigentlich nur noch 1-2 dann bin ich mit denn für mich fertig.

was interessiert dich den so primär? dann lasse ich die Finger davon |supergri


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> und Schwein gehabt (gesehen hatte ich die schon), dass die mich nicht so primär interessieren  :q



Was nich is, kann ja noch werden :q

Silbergraue hab ich ja einiges an C, D und auch X-Serie.
Ok, ein alter Trekker (7000C) fehlt da noch, da muß ich bissl Geduld halt haben um den mal in "ok" in Europa zu finden.
Die 500/700er interessieren mich eigentlich gar nicht, auch wenns vonner Silver Series ist. Die beiden ignoriere ich momentan einfach total.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Bei der Silver z.B. auch die 1050 Einsteigerrolle mit der schwarzen Plastikspule.
Gibt von vielen Serien schwarze Schafe, z.B. DAM SLS2 wo genau nur die ein minderwertiges Getriebes hat. Oder gemischte Serien mit Excenter und ohne direkt am Großrad mitlaufend, somit merklich unruhiger.
Wenn ich die Auswahl habe, nehme ich lieber die die mir vom Laufgefühl und der innewohnenden Technik auch gefallen.


----------



## Thomas. (11. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ist ja mal schön zu lesen was so speziell gesammelt und gesucht wird, ich suche von Daiwa wie gesagt nur noch 1-2 von den GS und 1 von den B Model dann bin ich mit Daiwa durch weil Silber ist mir zu komplex und was mir sonnst von Daiwa gefallen würde viel zu Teuer.
danach werde ich mich nach 1-2 Serien bei DAM umschauen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die 1050 schaut zwar so aus, ist aber nicht aus der Silver Series.
Problem ist einfach, Daiwa hat damals sehr viele Serien z.T. auch parallel rausgebracht, daß macht es sehr schwer heutzutage das irgendwie einzugliedern.
Hinzukommt, daß man für einige Modelle nichtmal mehr Schematics findet, auch nicht im gelobten Land.

Wenn mans ganz genau nimmt, gehört nur wo C am Ende steht alles zur Silver Series. Die D war quasi ne Modifikation durch Druckknopfspule (ab 4000 nicht), die X hatte dann innenliegenden Bügelumschlag und war teilweise auch nicht mehr in silber gehalten (1000er zb schwarz).

Und selbst meine ganz fette 9000C gehört eigentlich nicht zur Silver Series, denn die die ich habe, ist eigentlich eine 9000 (obwohl 9000C drauf steht), kam raus noch bevor die ersten 3 Modelle der Silver Series (2500C, 4000C, 7000C) rauskamen. Die einige Jahre spätere echte 9000C hatte bereits die Kurbel der GS9 und war eigentlich nicht mehr salzwassertauglich aufgrund der nun eingebauten offenen Lager am Drive Gear. die alte 9000 hatte hier noch Teflonbuchsen, denen machte Salzwasser nix aus.
Gewicht nen gutes kilo und knattert das man es meilenweit hören könnte.


----------



## Thomas. (11. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe gibt es nicht bei der GS9 2 verschiedene Kurbeln?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Richtig...einige hatten bereits die Kurbel, die später dann an der BG90 auch war, die Schnellklappkurbel.

Hier kann man die beiden Kurbeln gut sehen
https://www.sahibinden.com/ilan/iki...s9-orjinal-seiko-japan-2-adet-474239976/detay


----------



## Thomas. (11. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Richtig...einige hatten bereits die Kurbel, die später dann an der BG90 auch war, die Schnellklappkurbel.
> 
> Hier kann man die beiden Kurbeln gut sehen
> https://www.sahibinden.com/ilan/iki...s9-orjinal-seiko-japan-2-adet-474239976/detay



 genau Danke, dann habe ich datt Olle ding


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Thomas. schrieb:


> ist ja mal schön zu lesen was so speziell gesammelt und gesucht wird


Ich habe hauptsächlich Shakespeare mit Überwurfspulen ab 1975-83,
da fehlen z.B. noch rote Ambidex und evtl. schwarze President usw.
Von Daiwa alt habe ich nur noch 3Stk Silver 2600C umgebaut auf lautlos und kleineren Hebel behalten, von DAM eine Quick 4000 wegen dem schönen Design


----------



## Thomas. (12. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich habe hauptsächlich Shakespeare mit Überwurfspulen ab 1975-83,
> da fehlen z.B. noch rote Ambidex und evtl. schwarze President usw.
> Von Daiwa alt habe ich nur noch 3Stk Silver 2600C umgebaut auf lautlos und kleineren Hebel behalten, von DAM eine Quick 4000 wegen dem schönen Design



da komme ich dir schon mal in nee Bucht nicht in die Quere, den was mir von Shakespeare als Serie gefällt ist die President II und die ist mir dann doch zu Teuer |uhoh: und von den Roten (US?) ganz zu schweigen #d. ob wohl ich habe vor kurzem mal auf eine  Shakespeare Ambidex Super rot 2401 mit geboten und habe mich nachher gewundert die ist für unter 30€ glaube ich weggegangen


----------



## Salziges Silber (12. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moinsen, dieses teil von balzer hatte ich mal "geerbt" und liegt seit dem auf halde


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Thomas. schrieb:


> ...den was mir von Shakespeare als Serie gefällt ist die President II und die ist mir dann doch zu Teuer |uhoh:



Ist grad wieder stark in Mode bei Sammlern, daher diese Preise.
Vor 1-2 Jahren waren die deutlich unter den Ambidex'en.


@Salziges Silber: Die hat durchaus Parallelen zur Daiwa 2600X..müßte so Ende 70er/Anfang 80er gebaut worden sein.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich wäre noch auf der Suche nach einem Teileträger für ne Olympic VOS 150 damit meine wider schön läuft, evtl hat ja einer noch sowas rumliegen.



Vielleicht schaust auch mal hier rein, die haben doch recht viel Ersatzteile für Olympic-Rollen vorrätig.

http://rods1.com/product-category/oylimpic-reel-parts/

Jedenfalls hab ich bisher nichts vergleichbares woanders gefunden.


----------



## jusy (12. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Servus zusammen,

hab noch ne Dam Quick 3002 und die MDS 4500:

Beide hinter Glas.

|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Thomas. schrieb:


> da komme ich dir schon mal in nee Bucht nicht in die Quere, den was mir von Shakespeare als Serie gefällt ist die President II und die ist mir dann doch zu Teuer |uhoh: und von den Roten (US?) ganz zu schweigen #d. ob wohl ich habe vor kurzem mal auf eine  Shakespeare Ambidex Super rot 2401 mit geboten und habe mich nachher gewundert die ist für unter 30€ glaube ich weggegangen


War das diese 2401 rot ?
https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/zDsAAOSwmPdZt7ML/s-l1600.jpg
Die ist nämlich gerade nicht weggegangen obwohl ich sie wollte 

so schnell kreuzen sich also die Wege in der elektrobucht :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ist grad wieder stark in Mode bei Sammlern, daher diese Preise.
> Vor 1-2 Jahren waren die deutlich unter den Ambidex'en.


Die blaue Ambidex ist sogar deutlich besser gebaut, die schwarze President hat einen altertümlicheren Antrieb, keine Umsteck- oder Umbaumöglichkeit, alles einseitig, und der Deckel ist quasi nur Zierde. Aber sonst gleichen die sich sehr.
Die Größe 2x40 gabs in der Größe auch nicht in blau, nur bei den grünen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> moinsen, dieses teil von balzer hatte ich mal "geerbt" und liegt seit dem auf halde


Die wurde ja ordentlich rangenommen und massakriert |uhoh:

Fuß ein bischen ab, Schrauben fehlen, aber auch eine stylische Selfmade DIN Gegenschraube :m #6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die blaue Ambidex ist sogar deutlich besser gebaut, die schwarze President hat einen altertümlicheren Antrieb, keine Umsteck- oder Umbaumöglichkeit, alles einseitig, und der Deckel ist quasi nur Zierde. Aber sonst gleichen die sich sehr.
> Die Größe 2x40 gabs in der Größe auch nicht in blau, nur bei den grünen.



Der Name allein suggeriert halt vielleicht auch einiges..zumindest schauts in letzter Zeit halt so aus, als möchten doch einige diese Serie komplettieren, ohne bei der schwimmenden Anlage zu kaufen.
Deren Preise sind größtenteils auch jenseits von gut und böse.
150 Ocken für ne gebrauchte President..ohne OVP etc....da müßte das Ding schon arg limitiert sein, das die einer kauft. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas. (12. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> War das diese 2401 rot ?
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/zDsAAOSwmPdZt7ML/s-l1600.jpg
> Die ist nämlich gerade nicht weggegangen obwohl ich sie wollte
> 
> so schnell kreuzen sich also die Wege in der elektrobucht :q



 ja die war es


----------



## Thomas. (12. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@Bimmelrudi
 kann es sein das du mir gerade wieder was vor der Nase weggeschnappt hast (1000X) :-(


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

pssst |sagnix


----------



## Thomas. (12. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> pssst |sagnix


 ok aller guten dinge sind 3


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Schau halt öfter mal bei ihm rein, er halt recht regelmäßig interessantes drin. War nicht die erste Rolle die ich bei ihm erworben habe und vermutlich wohl auch nicht die letzte...sofern er weiterhin hin und wieder Daiwas offeriert. :q


----------



## Thomas. (12. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ich habe auch schon 3 von ihm


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Thomas. schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi
> kann es sein das du mir gerade wieder was vor der Nase weggeschnappt hast (1000X) :-(



Wenns dir wert ist dann greif hier zu. Ungefischt mit allem drum und dran..läuft bald aus 

https://www.ebay.de/itm/DAIWA-1000-...064644?hash=item5b4050dac4:g:NgQAAOSw1QpZ91WQ


----------



## Thomas. (13. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wenns dir wert ist dann greif hier zu. Ungefischt mit allem drum und dran..läuft bald aus
> 
> :NgQAAOSw1QpZ91WQ" target="_blank">https://www.ebay.de/itm/DAIWA-1000-X-Black-Diamond-Special-in-OVP-UNGEFISCHT-vintage-fishing-reel/391921064644?hash=item5b4050dac4:g:NgQAAOSw1QpZ91WQ



habe sie zwar unter Beobachtung, aber ich brauche keine OVP und wie neu muss auch nicht sein sie dürfen ruhig Patina haben.
nee haben muss ich sie nicht unbedingt habe das eingegeben was sie mir wert gewesen wäre und gut ist.
wie gesagt ich möchte eigentlich nur alles in Serie haben(vielleicht 1-2 ausnahmen).
irgend wann kommen dann auch von mir einige weg wo ich nur vereinzelt welche von habe.
und zum anderen habe ich mir ein Limit gesetzt was ich für eine Rolle ausgeben werde, das habe ich zwar bei der GS-6 überschritten aber kommt nicht mehr vor(hoffe ich)#t


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaust auch mal hier rein, die haben doch recht viel Ersatzteile für Olympic-Rollen vorrätig.
> 
> http://rods1.com/product-category/oylimpic-reel-parts/
> 
> Jedenfalls hab ich bisher nichts vergleichbares woanders gefunden.




Besten dank, ich halte auf jedenfall immer die Augen nach Teilen offen.

Beim Thema Shakespeare komme ich euch allen nicht in die Quere.....alles was vor der blauen Ambidex kommt ist für mich interessant :q


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Interessantes Video, werd ich vielleicht mal bei der einen oder anderen Silver Daiwa probieren

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmxP-5jHS7k&t=9s


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Durchaus sehr interessant aber das muss er nur machen weil er aus dieser shakespeare ne Pickup gemacht hat oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich denke nicht das dies der Grund ist.

Ich merk das auch sehr deutlich bei den größeren alten silver Daiwas..die wobbeln auch ordentlich selbst mit befüllter Spule.
Je größer das Modell um so deutlicher wird das...bei ner 9000er ist das schon arg heftig.
Ok, die fische ich auch nicht mehr und ist die einzige die ich zur Verfügung hätte von der Größe..die bleibt schön hinter Glas.

Mit nem Ersatzteilspender könnte ich mir das aber mal vorstellen zu probieren, da kann ich nicht wirklich was dran verhunzen.


----------



## Hering 58 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Interessantes Video, werd ich vielleicht mal bei der einen oder anderen Silver Daiwa probieren
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmxP-5jHS7k&t=9s



 Sehr Interessantes Video.#6


----------



## dawurzelsepp (19. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das dies der Grund ist.



Dann sollte ich das auch mal versuchen bzw mal schauen in wieweit die Gewichte zu wenig bzw zu viel sind.
Der Fall im Film kommt aber sicherlich durch den fehlenden Bügel.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Klar, wenn der Bügel fehlt isses noch etwas gravierender denk ich.
Auf der anderen Seite war die Balanz des Rotors damals aber nicht so das Thema wie heute.
Natürlich kommt auch hinzu, das die Übersetzungen auch noch geringer waren, der Rotor viel weniger dadurch rotierte.

Bei den sehr kleinen Rollen von damals merkt man das quasi nicht, wird die Rolle aber größer und man kurbelt etwas flotter, merkt man das schon sehr deutlich, wie die durch die unausgewogene Balance im Rotor hin und her eiert.
Ist halt auch noch alles aus Metall, da ist deutlich mehr Gewicht hinter wie bei modernen Rollen...die Fliehkräfte sind gut spürbar.

Wenn ich jetzt nur mal 2 Shakespeare's vergleiche, ne blaue Ambidex 2430 und ne Ambidex Super 2411, auch da ist der Unterschied deutlich. die Blaue eiert da doch etwas mehr, auch wenns weniger ist wie bei den großen Daiwa's.

Klar, jetzt könnte man sagen es liegt vielleicht auch am unterschiedlichen Bügelumschlagsystem und so abwägig wäre das vermutlich nichtmal.
der innenliegende Bügelumschlag hat ja von Haus aus ne bessere Balance aufgrund der Konstruktion.
Nen außenliegender Bügelumschlag zieht den Rotor einseitig deutlich mit, deshalb findet man hier auch fast immer Kontergewichte im Rotor, gerade bei den alten Rollen ohne skirted Spool.
Bei den außenliegenden Spulen findet man das deutlich weniger, vermutlich weil diese Art Spule aufgrund ihrer außensitzenden "Schürze" es etwas besser stabilisiert..oder zumindest sollte. #c


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Sehr gut erklärt  #6

Das es bei kleineren Rollen weniger auffällt könnte sich wirklich auf die größe der Rotoren zuführen lassen. Da ich Hauptsächlich nur Rollen bis zu einer Größe von Shakespeare Ball Bearing 2220 habe fällt das also nicht so ins Gewicht.

Die Frage ist aber trotzdem in wieweit die Wuchtgewichte die bereits angebracht sind auch richtig positioniert sind bzw ausreichen |kopfkrat. Mit deiner Aussage mal einige Versuche zu machen um herauszufinden in wieweit da wirklich was nicht stimmt bin ich vollkommen gleicher Meinung.....nur ein Feldversuch wird da Klarheit bringen.

Ergänzung:



> Natürlich kommt auch hinzu, das die Übersetzungen auch noch geringer waren, der Rotor viel weniger dadurch rotierte.



Es gab schon in den frühen 70ern Rollen mit einer Übersetzung von 1:5,0 also relativ gut übersetzt. Das beziehe ich jetzt aber nur auf dei kleineren Modelle da die größeren immer noch Übersetzungen von 1:3,8 bzw 3,5 hatten  
Das schweift aber jetzt etwas von der Diskusion ab


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich habe mal einen Umbau auf Pick Up gemacht, da wurde die Unwucht deutlicher.

Damals habe ich mit Blei Schrot gearbeitet, welches ich in  der Aufnahme vom Schnurfangbügel positioniert habe. Erst nur eingelegt, und dann mit Kleber fixiert.

Um die Wucht zu beurteilen hatte ich aber nicht so einen schönen Kegel,  sondern nur ein Handteile die habe durch kurbeln probiert.

Mit dem Ergebnis war ich zufrieden.

Beim Betrachten des Videos sind mir 2 Dinge eingefallen.

1. Das Blei als Blech einlegen und im Anschluss verkleben, z.B. mit doppelseigem Klebeband. Schmiegt sich gut an und ist spurlos rückbaubar.

2. Wenn das Blei am Boden des Rotors Platz finden soll, dann kann man die Form auch abnehmen, damit in Formsand stempeln und dann ein formschlüssiges Blei gießen. 

Danke für den Link


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Damit das hier nicht wieder ganz einschläft....

...dahinter steckt schon ne ganze Menge Leidenschaft, sehr beeindruckend

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6yu8XYz3VY


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Damit das hier nicht wieder ganz einschläft....
> 
> ...dahinter steckt schon ne ganze Menge Leidenschaft, sehr beeindruckend
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6yu8XYz3VY



Das ist ja cool.Das lässt fas Angler Herz ja höher schlagen.


----------



## geomas (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Mal ne Frage nach kleinen alten Rollen: also eine richtig kleine Stationärrolle könnt ich noch gebrauchen - nicht für die Vitrine, sondern zum Angeln (leichtes Grundangeln auf eher kurze Distanz).
Nutze bislang Shakespeare Ball Bearing 2200 (II) sowie ne kleine Daiwa 100RL.
An Schnurfassung reichen praktisch 100m 0,16er, unrealistisch, ist mir klar. Also klein und einigermaßen fein sollte sie sein. Muß kein Weitwurfwunder mit perfekter Schnurverlegung sein.
Die 1000er Größe der alten Quicks entspricht etwa 100m/0,25er, oder? Das wäre für mich von der Größe her die obere Grenze.

Ideen? Vorschläge?

Danke!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

such bei ebay eine 2400, noch gut verhanden und der logische und weitaus verbesserte Nachfolger der Ball Bearing 2200-030.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Klein zwecks Schnurfassung oder vonner Größe/Gewicht der Rolle selber?


Das kleinste was ich hier stehen habe sind die 1000er der Silver Series von Daiwa.
Und die sind schon verdammt lütt, da kannste locker 2 von in deine Handfläche legen.

Trotzdem haben die ne ordentliche Schnurfassung von 100m/0.27

Gutes Getriebe, Vollmetallrolle, Gewicht ungefähr bei 240g und bekommt man im guten Zustand durchaus für 20-30 Ocken wenn man etwas Geduld mitbringt.

Wenns noch kleiner sein soll, dann Daiwa 500C oder GS-0 (auch Mini-Mite genannt).
Ich kenne zumindest keine ältere die kleiner ist.
Schnurfassung hat sie 130m/0.16

Die letztgenannten im brauchbaren Zustand sind dann allerdings nicht mehr günstig (mit viel Glück fürn Fuffi, wird aber eher mehr), wenn man sie denn hier noch findet.


----------



## geomas (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> such bei ebay eine 2400, noch gut verhanden und der logische und weitaus verbesserte Nachfolger der Ball Bearing 2200-030.



Wie ist die Shakespeare 2400 größenmäßig? Kommt auf Fotos ohne Vergleich ja nie so richtig rüber.

Danke!


----------



## geomas (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Klein zwecks Schnurfassung oder vonner Größe/Gewicht der Rolle selber?
> 
> 
> Das kleinste was ich hier stehen habe sind die 1000er der Silver Series von Daiwa.
> ...



Danke, die 1000er Daiwa ist demzufolge kleiner als meine 100RL?
Die 500C /GS-0 ist ein guter Tipp, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück.

Die Rolle sollte schon zierlich sein (für ne alte leichte Swingtip-Rute von weniger als 3m). Eine größere Schnurfassung kann ich ja durch Unterfüttern ausgleichen, auch wenn ich eine Rolle mit „kleiner Kapazität” bevorzugen würde.

Kennst Du die alten Quicks? Microlite oder 110? Die sind mir bei einer schnellen ebay-Suche aufgefallen. Hab neulich mal wieder eine („moderne”) Quick 3002 benutzt und war vom Lauf der DAM begeistert.

Könnte für mich auch etwas moderner sein, so bis maximal Ende der 80er Jahre.


----------



## Minimax (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



geomas schrieb:


> Die Rolle sollte schon zierlich sein (für ne alte leichte Swingtip-Rute von weniger als 3m).


Bedenke aber auch, dass trotz der kurzen Länge es immer noch eine alte, also tendenziell schwerere (Glas-)Rute ist, und zudem eine Grundrute, die gelegentlich auch mal hochgestellt abgelegt werden muss- die Balance muss stimmen.
 Zudem haben die mittleren Rollen sicherlich die Fährnisse der Zeit besser überstanden, als die zierlichen- und waren auch besser zu fertigen.


----------



## geomas (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Minimax schrieb:


> Bedenke aber auch, dass trotz der kurzen Länge es immer noch eine alte, also tendenziell schwerere (Glas-)Rute ist, und zudem eine Grundrute, die gelegentlich auch mal hochgestellt abgelegt werden muss- die Balance muss stimmen.
> Zudem haben die mittleren Rollen sicherlich die Fährnisse der Zeit besser überstanden, als die zierlichen- und waren auch besser zu fertigen.



Danke, ablegen tu ich die alten Swingtips immer horizontal oder nach vorn geneigt. 
Momentan hab ich ne Shakespeare 2200 sowie ne Daiwa 100RL an den leichten Swingtip-Ruten. Die Nachteile der alten Röllchen sind mir absolut bewußt, trotzdem lieb ich sie.

Irgendwo hab ich noch ne 1000er Shimano Perfection (1010W oder so ähnlich) aus den 90er Jahren, trotz Plastik und Heckbremse ne Super-Rolle für das leichte Friedfischen.

Fürs Gefühl hätt ich eben noch gerne etwas klassischeres.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die Schnurfassung müßte mit deiner 100rl etwa identisch sein.
Body könnte evtl. kleiner ausfallen, kann ich mangels Vergleichbarkeit nicht überprüfen.

Ne Sigma 2200 025 wär auch noch sehr klein und fein.

Wenns moderner sein soll, google mal nach ner Daiwa SS700.
Das ist dann aber auch ne andre Preisdimension.


----------



## geomas (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

^ Danke, auch für die Fotos der 1000er Daiwa. Die SS700 ist schon ziemlich „sexy”, hmm, muß mal in mich gehen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Minimax (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Offtopic:




geomas schrieb:


> trotz [...] Heckbremse



Ich mag ja Heckbremsen....|rotwerden

..aber verratet es nicht weiter


----------



## Thomas. (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Minimax schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mich würde mal interessieren wann die Heckbremse als Massen Model auf dem markt kam (DAM Daiwa usw) dürfte glaube ich nicht allzu lang her sein?;+


----------



## kuttenkarl (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo,

Heckbremsen dürften so Mitte der 80 aufgekommen sein.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



geomas schrieb:


> Wie ist die Shakespeare 2400 größenmäßig? Kommt auf Fotos ohne Vergleich ja nie so richtig rüber.


Viel kleiner als die nächste Größe 2410 :m

Welche 2200 hast du denn, laut oben müßte das die alte dunkegrüne sein und damit in der Größe 0? 
Wäre da die gleiche Größe 0, aber die 2400 hellblau ist nochmal  schlanker und zierlicher gebaut, gleichgroß ist auch die Sigma 2200 030 schwarz Sigma.

Zu bedenken ist die verwendete Schnurstärke bis zum Haken. Die alten kleinen Rollen haben alle mehr oder weniger schlechte Bremsen, also für sehr dünne Monos ist das eigentlich nichts. Diese kleinen Shakespeares haben im Vergleich noch sehr gute Bremsen, ich hatte sie trotzdem dann fürs Stippen aussortiert, weil zu grob. 
Von den silberen&Co Daiwas gar nicht zu reden, die ruckelten alle deutlich zu stark für 0,12-0,18mm Monofil bei Karpfen und so.


----------



## geomas (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Viel kleiner als die nächste Größe 2410 :m
> 
> Welche 2200 hast du denn, laut oben müßte das die alte dunkegrüne sein und damit in der Größe 0?
> Wäre da die gleiche Größe 0, aber die 2400 hellblau ist nochmal  schlanker und zierlicher gebaut, gleichgroß ist auch die Sigma 2200 030 schwarz Sigma.
> ...



Danke, hab jetzt gerade die dunkelgrüne 2200 II Ball Bearing vor meiner Nase. Die ist schon ziemlich lütt, aber keine extrem kleine „Micro-Rolle”. Vorderer Spulendurchmesser (an der Bremse) etwa 42mm.

Momentan fisch ich die kleinen Shakespeares und die Daiwa 100RL mit Daiwa Sensor 0,205mm, Tragkraft offiziell 4lbs, also ne relativ robuste Schnur alten Typs.
Je nach Gewässer fische ich die Hauptschnur bis zum Haken durch oder nutze ein etwas feineres Vorfach.

Und für hindernisarme Gewässer ohne Dickfisch such ich eben ne Rolle, die ich mit 0,15er Maxima Chameleon (3lbs) oder vergleichbaren Schnüren nutzen kann.

Hab noch ein paar ältere (90er Jahre) DAMs und auch ne Micro-Silstar, zur Not geht es eben auch damit.

Die Rollen sind alle fürs leichte Grundangeln auf typischerweise eher kurze Distanz gedacht, für die Match-Ruten nutze ich modernere Rollen.


----------



## Shura (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Minimax schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heckbremsen sind doch prima!

Ich pack viel lieber hinten dran, als vorne. Fand ich schon immer viel bequemer von der Bedienbarkeit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



geomas schrieb:


> Danke, hab jetzt gerade die dunkelgrüne 2200 II Ball Bearing vor meiner Nase. Die ist schon ziemlich lütt, aber keine extrem kleine „Micro-Rolle”. Vorderer Spulendurchmesser (an der Bremse) etwa 42mm.
> 
> Momentan fisch ich die kleinen Shakespeares und die Daiwa 100RL mit Daiwa Sensor 0,205mm, Tragkraft offiziell 4lbs, also ne relativ robuste Schnur alten Typs.
> Je nach Gewässer fische ich die Hauptschnur bis zum Haken durch oder nutze ein etwas feineres Vorfach.
> ...



Hier ein Bild von der Reihe und Größenvergleich der grünen Shakespeare.
http://up.picr.de/27518297bx.jpg
Ganz links die Kleinste ist die 2499, gleichermaßen gibt es die schwarze 2200 025, also Gr.99 oder Gr.-1 :q 
Rechts kommt die 2401 (die Gr.0) und dann 2411 (die Gr.1) usw.
Diese Minis kommen aber teuer und deutlich teurer als die Gr.0, weil begehrt.


----------



## geomas (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@ Nordlichtangler - danke! So ganz seh ich zwar immer noch nicht durch, tippe aber mal, daß meine Shakespeares 2200 Ball Bearing (II) Größe 25 haben.
Gewicht incl. Schnur laut Küchenwaage etwa 200 Gramm, find ich prinzipiell ganz passend für meine alten leichten Legerlite-Ruten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die kleinen 2499 und 2200-025 haben nur rund 165g! :m
Das ist ein Hauch von nichts für so einen Vollmetallkraftzwerg.

Zu der Zeit der 2200 BB-II gabs nur die als kleinste mit 100m 0.30mm Spule.



geomas schrieb:


> Gewicht incl. Schnur laut Küchenwaage etwa 200 Gramm, find ich prinzipiell ganz passend für meine alten leichten Legerlite-Ruten.


Sehe ich auch so, reicht und passt gut.


----------



## hans albers (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

süss....die kleenen...


gabs von ryobi auch  
(zb. mx10 d, bei mir)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Von den silberen&Co Daiwas gar nicht zu reden, die ruckelten alle deutlich zu stark für 0,12-0,18mm Monofil bei Karpfen und so.



Dann waren die Bremsscheiben fertig oder trocken.
Das nehmen die alten Daiwas dir sehr schnell übel.
Selbst wenns Teflonscheiben waren, so ist die unterste doch immer eine Lederscheibe gewesen.
Einzige Ausnahme davon sind die ganz kleinen bis 1000, die haben nämlich nur eine einzige fast spulengroße Scheibe.

Wenn die Scheibe in Schuss gehalten wird, bremst die auch heute noch um Welten besser und auch kräftiger wie jeder moderne Rolle bis 200€..da würde ich meine Hand für ins Feuer legen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Einzige Ausnahme davon sind die ganz kleinen bis 1000, die haben nämlich nur eine einzige fast spulengroße Scheibe.


Hatte ich exakt mit der Silver 1000X, das war wirklich arg bescheiden und im Ergebnis  sehr enttäuschend.
Solche Rollen kann man für vieles hernehmen und heute gerne für UL-SpinTacklen mit Dyneema, aber nicht für das super-smoothe ausbremsen von größeren Karpfen an dünner Mono von deutlich unter 0,20mm, oder 0,14mm oder gar 0,12mm Vorfächer. 

Der Ultra Maßstab dafür ist nach der sehr guten Normalspule 
nun aktuell nun immer noch die *Match*spule der RedArc/Zauber in Gr.4000 (nur in 4000), die auf jede derartige Ryobi/Spro 4000 passt, da kommt gar nichts überhaupt in die Nähe dieser ruckelfreien einsetzbaren Smoothness.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dann waren die Bremsscheiben fertig oder trocken.
> Das nehmen die alten Daiwas dir sehr schnell übel.


Achso, ja ich werde es mal probieren, die 2600C haben jetzt mit 2018  die 40 Jahre :vik: auf dem Buckel und feiern Jubiläum! (die Zeit über in meinen Besitz und Einsatz, wie andere auch)

Vlt. waren die auch schon neu und ab Werk ungenügend an den Bremsscheiben behandelt. Ich will wissen, warum die 2600C immer so dermaßen viel schlechter - also ruckeliger - bremste als die blaue Ambidex 2410 oder 2430.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die wurden nicht selten quasi ungefettet ausgeliefert.
Bei den beiden oberen Teflonscheiben nicht so wild, aber die ganz unten sitzende Lederscheibe verhunzte dadurch sehr schnell.
Entweder rieb die sich am Metallwasher einfach runter oder an der Spule selber....oder, was auch fies ist, sie klebte wie Beton am Metallwasher.

Ich hab bei allen meinen Silver die Scheiben komplett rausgenommen, gereinigt und wo es noch passabel war, neu mit Cal's gefettet. Seitdem ruckelt da nüscht mehr.
Wo es nicht mehr ging kamen halt Carbonscheiben rein.
Hab ne 1000er zb auch an meiner alten Cormoran Blackstar CM  Weißfisch (5-20g WG) bespult mit 0.18er, die macht daran nen tollen Job.
Die Bremskraft möcht ich ehrlich gesagt nicht in der Praxis wirklich austesten, da würde mir wahrscheinlich der Rollenfuß durchbrechen.
Bei voll zugedrehter Bremse kann ich die Spule jedenfalls sogut wie gar nicht mehr mit der Hand drehen...das wohlgemerkt an der kleinen 1000er mit nur einer Scheibe.
Ne 7000er müßte ich wohl dann in Schraubstock einspannen |rolleyes


----------



## hans albers (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Die Bremskraft möcht ich ehrlich gesagt nicht in der Praxis wirklich  austesten, da würde mir wahrscheinlich der Rollenfuß durchbrechen.




.......|rolleyes


----------



## hans albers (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ach so  und hier nochmal ne "mini"-mini rolle,
also fast das kleinste was geht:

eine eagle claw aus usa..

(als vergleich mit nem iphone 4)

an der köderfisch mini rute..


----------



## Thomas. (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> ach so und hier nochmal ne "mini"-mini rolle,
> also fast das kleinste was geht:
> 
> eine eagle claw aus usa..
> ...



ist das eine Brandungsrolle? 

ich würde sie wohl nehmen |supergri

Anhang anzeigen 263499


S4 + GS1


----------



## hans albers (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

yap..
zum brandeln auf stichlinge....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> ach so  und hier nochmal ne "mini"-mini rolle,
> also fast das kleinste was geht:
> 
> eine eagle claw aus usa..
> ...



Kann man auf dem Bild leider nicht erkennen, was hat die denn an Schnurfassung?
Interessante Rolle auf jeden Fall, für Europa aber eher unüblich, da meines Wissens nur in Amiland verkauft wurden.


----------



## hans albers (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

yap

wie geschrieben, aus usa.

ist wirklich nen filigranes , kleines arbeitspferd...

schnurfassung hat die 8 lbs 175 yds

also ca. 100 m 25 er


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ah ok, also vonner Größe etwa zw. 1000er (8lbs-110yds) und 1300er (8lbs-200yds) Daiwa Silver.

Gefällt mir dein Röllchen, sieht man hier sicher auch nicht so oft. #6

Wenn alles klappt kann ich vor Weihnachten vielleicht nochmal ne silberne Peepshow hier veranstalten. :g


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ah ok, also vonner Größe etwa zw. 1000er (8lbs-110yds) und 1300er (8lbs-200yds) Daiwa Silver.
> 
> Gefällt mir dein Röllchen, sieht man hier sicher auch nicht so oft. #6
> 
> Wenn alles klappt kann ich vor Weihnachten vielleicht nochmal ne silberne Peepshow hier veranstalten. :g



Das wollen wir sehen Rudi.#6:m


----------



## hans albers (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> vielleicht nochmal ne silberne Peepshow hier veranstalten




....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Dann mach ich mal den angelnden Hugh Hefner und bring meine Bunnys..äh silbernen Ladys mit  |muahah:

Aber erst noch bissl trockener Stoff, bevor es an die Röcke geht 

Gezeigt wird hier die erste Silver Series von Daiwa, bis auf ein noch fehlendes Modell (da bin ich aber dran), allesamt Made in Japan von Baujahr 74-81.

Diese Serie umschließt insgesamt 11 Modelle, angefangen von der kleinen 500C bis zur großen 9000C.
Allen gemein ist das hartverchromte freirollende Bronze-Schnurlaufröllchen und Teflonbremsscheiben, welche gefettet ein Leben lang halten.
Der Bügel selbst ist bei allen Modellen immer aus Edelstahl, die Spule immer anodisiertes Aluminium, immer ein verbautes Pinion aus Bronze und der Bügelumschlag erfolgt immer außen.
Alle verbauten Teile sind gegen Korriosion langfristig geschützt, die Serie war schließlich nicht umsonst vornehmlich fürs Salzwasser gebaut worden.
Fürs Süßwasser gabs das Pendant dazu, die Gold Series (Abkürzung GS)

Hier ein paar Details zu jedem einzelnen Modell (bis auf die 700C die mir noch fehlt).

*500C (Baujahr 81)*
Gear Ratio: 4.1:1
Schnurfassung: 130m 0.16er
Gewicht: 145g
Hypoid-Getriebe mit Mitnehmer
1 Lager-System (Teflon Buchsen am Drive Gear, 1 Lager nachrüstbar)

*1000C (Baujahr 78)*
Gear Ratio: 5.4:1
Schnurfassung: 180m 0.20er
Gewicht: 233g
stabiles Excenter-Getriebe
1 Lager-System (Teflon Buchsen am Drive Gear, 1 Lager nachrüstbar)
*
1300C (Baujahr 78)*
Gear Ratio: 4.9:1
Schnurfassung: 250m 0.22er
Gewicht: 308g
Hypoid-Getriebe mit Mitnehmer
1 Lager-System (Teflon Buchsen am Drive Gear, 1 Lager nachrüstbar)

*1500C (Baujahr 74)*
Gear Ratio: 3.7:1
Schnurfassung: 225m 0.30er
Gewicht: 368g
Hypoid-Getriebe mit Mitnehmer
Rolle ohne ein einziges Kugellager

_Die Daiwa 1050 ist baugleich, hat nur eine Graphite-Spule. Allerdings gehört sie nicht zur Silver Series, sondern zur Popular Series (unter Bronze angesiedelt).
_ 
*1600C (Baujahr 78)*
Gear Ratio: 4.9:1
Schnurfassung: 210m 0.30er
Gewicht: 419g
stabiles Excenter-Getriebe
1 Lager-System (Bronze Buchsen am Drive Gear)

*2500C (Baujahr 74)*
Gear Ratio: 4.8:1
Schnurfassung: 175m 0.40er
Gewicht: 463g
stabiles Excenter-Getriebe
1 Lager-System (Bronze Buchsen am Drive Gear)

*2600C (Baujahr 78)*
Gear Ratio: 4.8:1
Schnurfassung: 185m 0.40er
Gewicht: 523g
stabiles Excenter-Getriebe
1 Lager-System (Bronze Buchsen am Drive Gear)

*4000C (Baujahr 78)*
Gear Ratio: 4.7:1
Schnurfassung: 150m 0.55er
Gewicht: 695g
stabiles Excenter-Getriebe
2 Lager System

*7000C (Baujahr 78)*
Gear Ratio: 4.4:1
Schnurfassung: 150m 0.60er
Gewicht: 756g
stabiles Excenter-Getriebe
3 Lager-System

*9000C (Baujahr 74)*
Gear Ratio: 3.3:1
Schnurfassung: 160m 0.65er
Gewicht: 766g
stabiles Excenter-Getriebe
1 Lager System (Teflon Buchsen am Drive Gear, 1 Lager nachrüstbar)

Die Gewichtsangaben bitte nicht ganz genau nehmen, mal wurde ohne mal mit bespulter Spule gemessen. 

Von der Silver Series gab es ein einziges Sondermodell, die Super Sport No.1, auch genannt SS No.1
Diese ist baugleich mit der 1000C, hatte ein Lager mehr, 2 Kunstoffteile weniger (insgesamt hat diese Rolle nur 3 Kunstoffteile) und eine verbesserte Bremsscheibe.

Aus dieser Serie wurde etwas später dann die D-Serie, mit insgesamt 6 Modellen (1000,1300,1600,2600,4000,7000)
Einziger gravierender Unterschied war die Druckknopfspule.

Darauf folgte wiederrum die X-Serie, welche nun noch einen internen Bügelumschlag bekam. Hinzukommt, das die komplette X-Serie generell auf ein 3 Lager-System aufrüstbar ist.
Diese Serie gab es sowohl in silber (mit Klickgeräusch) wie auch in schwarz (ohne Klickgeräusch), die schwarze ist baugleich mit der Regal D-Serie, welche es nur in den Staaten gab.
Serien wie X2 oder XBZ sind nur geringfügige Ableitungen der normalen X-Serie. Die XBZ war beispielsweise schwarz mit silberner Alu-Spule, die X2 hatte lediglich einen verbesserten Bügelumschlag.
Von der ersten C-Serie gab es auch eine Abwandlung, welche nur in den Staaten verfügbar war...die E-Serie.
Der einzige Unterschied war die schwarze Farbe. Davon gab es allerdings nur 4 Modelle (1300, 1600, 2600, 4000), welche auch nur 1 Jahr produziert wurden und sehr sehr selten mittlerweile sind.


Genug geschrieben, hier kommt die Peepshow

1. Bild zeigt alle beschriebenen 10 Modelle
2. Bild zeigt die 5 kleinsten Modelle
3. Bild zeigt die 5 größten Modelle
4. Bild zeigt die 4 kleinsten mal von vorne
5. Bild zeigt das kleinste und größte Modell nebeneinander

Hoffe war genug Lametta für alle dabei :g


----------



## geomas (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

^ oh, wow, danke! Na das ist doch mal was fürs Auge, okay, Weihnachten kann ausfallen ;-)

Danke auch für die Mühe, die Details aufzulisten.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ja Danke Rudi.#6#6#6


----------



## hans albers (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

alter schwede....

dat is ja ne daiwa-oldie-show hier..

danke auch für die ganzen infos bzg. modelle, lager etc.

und ich hoffe, nen paar sind auch noch am wasser..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Bis auf 1 Modell sind alle noch am Wasser (2600er und 4000er ist mehrfach vorhanden, klemmen an Stellfisch und schweren Hechtruten).
die Ausnahme ist die 9000C, die brauch noch etwas nachhaltige Renovierung um sie wieder einzusetzen.

Werd im neuen Jahr sicherlich auch nochmal mehr zu den Nachfolgerserien wie D und X bissl was schreiben und auch, wie man diese noch verbessern kann.


----------



## hans albers (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Bis auf 1 Modell sind alle noch am Wasser




...#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal den angelnden Hugh Hefner und bring meine Bunnys..äh silbernen Ladys mit  |muahah:
> 
> Aber erst noch bissl trockener Stoff, bevor es an die Röcke geht
> 
> ...


das nenne ich Passion (oder schon besessen???  ) !!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Noch isses Passion...allein die begrenzte Zimmergröße schützt mich vor dem Besessensein.|muahah:

Sammle halt auch nur Daiwa's und auch nur ganz bestimmte Serien, sonst müßte ich nur bei Daiwa schon anbauen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Gezeigt wird hier die erste Silver Series von Daiwa, bis auf ein noch fehlendes Modell (da bin ich aber dran), allesamt Made in Japan von Baujahr 74-81.


schaut gut aus mit den Bilders! #6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

hab nochmal etwas bei der 500C sowie 1500C angefügt (Bezug zur 1050 mit Plastikspule).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich hab heute noch eine weitere 2600C in recht gut Orginal bekommen.
Ohne weiter in meinen alten herumgraben zu müssen - war eine Spule nicht richtig montiert, sprich die Bremsscheiben fielen gleich mal raus. #t 
Festgestellt, die sind ja winzig im Durchmesser und wenige auch noch.  ;+
Ich werde demnächst mal einige FD-Bremsen zerlegen und messen.

Bimmelrudi, kannst du mal bei nächster Gelegenheit deine 2600C Bremscheiben im Durchmesser messen, so vorab geschätzt bei mir 1,5cm ?
Oder gar die Scheibenpackung mal auf den Tisch legen?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Klar kann ich machen.

Mit deinen vermuteten 1,5cm warste gar nicht schlecht..sind exact 15,22mm #6
1,5cm ausschneiden langt natürlich.

Erstes Bild zeigt alle Scheiben einer 2600C, ganz unten kommt die rote rechts zuerst (glatte Seite nach unten), danach die schwarze Lederscheibe (glatte Seite wieder unten)..dann einfach weiter von rechts nach links abarbeiten.

Der komplette Stapel ist dann 7,88mm hoch

Das die recht klein im Durchmesser sind ist völlig normal, auch die einer 9000C sind nicht viel größer.
Wichtig ist, das sie gefettet sind (teflonbasiertes Fett wie Cal's zb), dann ziehen die schon verdammt gut.
Die 2600C ist da aber bissl die Ausnahme, sie hat generell eine deutlich geringere Bremskraft, was einfach baulich bedingt ist.
Schau dir mal die Spule von vorne an, da ist Kunststoff integriert, welcher nicht nur die Scheiben aufnimmt, sondern auch den Bremsknopf begrenzt im Zudrehen.
Keine andere Silver hat dies, nur die 2600er.


----------



## hans albers (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

danke....

hatte meine 1500c neulich auch mal aufgemacht 
bzw. gereinigt,...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Noch isses Passion...allein die begrenzte Zimmergröße schützt mich vor dem Besessensein.|muahah:


ob ich das so unterschreiben würde??
;-))))


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Zumindest ist Anbauen schwierig. Inner Garage wäre freilich noch Platz, nur da siehts ja keiner

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende und man grübelt ja wie immer über neue Vorsätze |rolleyes

Ich hab da auch so einen, allerdings etwas anderer Natur.

Hab hier noch was Schnuckliges rumliegen, was zwar nicht mehr hochglanzpoliert aussieht, aber ansonsten sehr gut beieinander ist.
Bügelumschlag pikobello, Bremse funzt einwandfrei und der Lauf ist absolut sauber.
Wurde erst vor Kurzem gereinigt und neu geschmiert.

Wenn man wollte könnte man damit noch problemlos fischen gehen.

Ich hab dafür allerdings kein Platz hier, Daiwa hat die Vitrine fest im Griff, da muß anderes nunmal weichen.

Also wenn jemand Interesse daran hat, einfach bei mir melden. 
Geb das Ding fürn 5er ab (zuzügl. Versand)


----------



## Thomas. (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich hab dafür allerdings kein Platz hier, Daiwa hat die Vitrine fest im Griff, da muß anderes nunmal weichen.



kommt mir irgend wie bekannt vor, ich kann mich nur soooo schlecht von was trennen. 
und vor 14 Tage auf einem Flohmarkt lag da so im Regen eine SLS4 und sah so traurig aus das ich sie mitnehmen musste
ich habe ein viel zu großes Herz :q


----------



## wusel345 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich bin Besitzer einer *Shakespeare 2741 Gold*. Gekauft Ende der 70er. Die Rolle funzt wie am ersten Tag. Wenn ich die Frontbremse weit öffne ist das butterweich wie ein Freilauf. Bin begeistert von dem Teil und hab gesehen, dass die im I-Net immer noch für ca. 80€ angeboten werden.

Hier gibt es das Bild dazu:
https://www.google.de/search?q=shakespeare+2741+gold+rolle&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=k7wPvxK43F1T5M%253A%252CdAHpSmcw194spM%252C_&usg=__BYyq2BD25iU9lVe8kolqwygaD94%3D&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjMocmosbHYAhXLaVAKHQtvB_EQ9QEINDAD#imgrc=k7wPvxK43F1T5M:


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Thomas. schrieb:


> kommt mir irgend wie bekannt vor, ich kann mich nur soooo schlecht von was trennen.
> und vor 14 Tage auf einem Flohmarkt lag da so im Regen eine SLS4 und sah so traurig aus das ich sie mitnehmen musste
> ich habe ein viel zu großes Herz :q


Gott sei Dank gibts hier nicht solche Flohmärkte

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hans albers (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> lag da so im Regen eine SLS4 und sah so traurig aus das ich sie mitnehmen musste



...|rolleyes


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

JDM-Modell der hierzulande besser bekannten Daiwa 1050 oder auch 1500C.

Ebenfalls Kunststoffspule wie die 1050, ansonsten nahezu baugleich (besserer Bremsknopf und nicht eloxierter Bügelarm).


----------



## hans albers (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

.. das du überhaupt noch platz im schrank hast....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> .. das du überhaupt noch platz im schrank hast....


Ein bissl geht noch 

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dawurzelsepp (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende und man grübelt ja wie immer über neue Vorsätze |rolleyes
> 
> Ich hab da auch so einen, allerdings etwas anderer Natur.
> 
> ...




So ne super Rolle gibst du ab ;+ da kann ich dich als Shakespeare Fan gar ned verstehen 
Hast du sie noch ?

Vor Weinhnachten hab ich mir noch ne Turbo 15 mit 2 Ersatzspulen gegönnt.
Mit zwei neuen Lagern und gesäubert läuft die wider wie ne 1.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> So ne super Rolle gibst du ab ;+ da kann ich dich als Shakespeare Fan gar ned verstehen
> Hast du sie noch ?
> 
> Vor Weinhnachten hab ich mir noch ne Turbo 15 mit 2 Ersatzspulen gegönnt.
> Mit zwei neuen Lagern und gesäubert läuft die wider wie ne 1.



Ich hab ja nix gegen die Rolle ansich, sie läuft 1A, könnte man wenn man wollte problemlos direkt zum Fischen nehmen.
Da ich mich aber halt auf Daiwa's festgelegt und nicht mehr quer Beet sameln mag (Platzmangel zwangsläufig dann), sucht sie halt ein neues Zuhause.

Natürlich hab ich sie noch, geb sie gern in andre Hände, die damit mehr anfangen können wie ich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Für Shakespeare wirds schwierig werden, vor allem für die Modelle der 60/70/80er Jahre.
> Wenn du da einen Reparaturkit hast ist der schon fast Gold wert, *ansonsten müsstest du schlachten*.



Muß man nicht zwingend, gibt noch reichlich Ware am Markt (Neuware!), auch wenns nicht immer spielend leicht zu finden ist.

Ich hab hier auch noch etliche Neuteile für ältere Shakespeare's rumliegen, größtenteils vermutlich für die Ball Bearings, aber auch für Sigmas (50-80) und Ambidex(2400-2450).
Größtenteils sind das Bügel und Schnurlaufröllchen, alles Neuware.
Wenn da irgendwas gesucht wird am besten einfach mal nen Bild davon machen und einstellen, dann könnt ich besser vergleichen. 
Vieles davon schlummert bei mir in Kisten und ist nicht immer beschriftet. Und da ich selber keine Vergleichsmodelle habe (außer paar Ambidex und Sigmas) läßt sich das schwer direkt erudieren. 

Achja, wer noch ne nagelneue Matchspule für die Ambidex Super 2411 sucht, ich hätte da auch noch eine über.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Das mit den alten Shakespeare ala Ambidex, Sigma merk ich mit jetzt aber sofort 
Matchspule 2411 hab ich jetzt schon mehr als die Rolle  aber neu ist immer gut ...

Du bringst da was wirklich spannendes auf die Bühne:
Man braucht eine wirkliche Teileliste, also für die Gesamt E-Teile-Liste, mit Maßen, Schraubpunkten, Gewinden usw., Foto natürlich, um die überhaupt ordnen und re-sortieren zu können. 
Viele Teile sind sogar gleich, z.B. viele Schnurröllchen, aber auch die M3 Schrauben!  :q

Ich hatte mal 2 E-Teile Boxen der Sigma 2200-040 erstanden, als die raus kamen. 
Gabs früher um 1980 in DE mal im Supermarkt ...  :g |bigeyes
Die haben mir schon bei manchen Instandsetzungen wieder geholfen.

Ich ahne schon: Die nächsten Rollenzerlege- und Wartungsaktionen werden noch langwieriger


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Sigma Bügel 50er/60er und 80er liegen hier rum...komplett mit Schnurlaufröllchen.
Von Ambidex (nicht super) müßte ich alle Bügelgrößen da haben, auch die Röllchen.
Paar 2450 Achsen und Pinions hab ich auch geortet, paar andre Teile wie diverse Kurbeln, Schrauben oder Oscillation Slider usw.
Federn hab ich erstmal keine entdeckt, seh ich aber auch nicht so als Problem an, die kann man easy selbst biegen.

Problematisch sind die ganzen Vorgängerserien wie Ball Bearing usw., da krieg ich die Teile einfach nicht zugeordnet und vermute das viel aus dem Bereich kommt.

Werd aber mal paar Bilder davon machen, vielleicht kann das einer von euch ein wenig zuordnen damit (auch wenn die Richtung erstmal nur grob ist).

Achso, hab da auch noch ne Alu-Spule gefunden. Schaut auf den ersten Blick erstmal so aus wie die der Ambidex Super (Druckknopf), ist aber ne innenliegende (recht klein, etwa vergleichbare Größe mit ner Daiwa 1000C)
Kommt die auch vonner Ball Bearing II?

Bei Shakespeare hab ich einfach kein Plan und ich find im Netz auch kaum Schematics. |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Achso, hab da auch noch ne Alu-Spule gefunden. Schaut auf den ersten Blick erstmal so aus wie die der Ambidex Super (Druckknopf), ist aber ne innenliegende (recht klein, etwa vergleichbare Größe mit ner Daiwa 1000C)
> Kommt die auch vonner Ball Bearing II?


Sieht mir ganz danach aus, also irgendwas 2200; Quermaß in mm ist gefragt. (Bin für die aber kein Spezialist oder Fan)
Nach denen kam die blaue Ambidex und keine neuen mehr mit der innenliegenden Spulen-"Patrone".



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bei Shakespeare hab ich einfach kein Plan und ich find im Netz auch kaum Schematics. |kopfkrat


Ich habe einige "Explosionen", allerdings wohl auch nicht mehr alle im Orginal |kopfkrat, sondern in einem Heft gemachte glatte Kopien gesammelt. Und natürlich keine Dokus zu gebrauchten Nach-Zukäufen mehr.
Die Schematics reichen aber eben auch oft nicht - siehe deine Kisten, da es ja keinen Nachkaufservice nach Teilenr. mehr gibt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Bin eigentlich nur drauf gestoßen, da ich den halben Nachmittag mit dem Suchen eines passendes Schnurlaufröllchens für meine 9000C verbracht habe.
Wurde dann auch irgendwann fündig, auch wenns kein Originalteil ist, egal, Shakespeare passt da durchaus auch drauf ohne das die dicke Diva meckert. :q

Ja da haste Recht, Schematics helfen nur bedingt. Bei gravierenden Unterschieden kann man vielleicht damit serienmäßig zuordnen, bei den unterschiedlichen Größen wirds dann aber nix.

Bei den Ambidex isses da schon einfacher, da ich auch die direkte Vergleichsmöglichkeit vor Ort habe.
 Hab mal paar Bilder einiger Bügel angehängt, das erste ist eindeutig Ambidex (2400-2430, 2450 hab ich doch keinen bisher gefunden), bei den andren komme ich momentan nicht weiter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Das erste Bild ist Ambidex 2400 +10 30, allerdings die erste Bauausführung mit dem reinen Band-Stahlblech-verchromt Röllchenhalter und der spitz zulaufenden Aufschraubmutter, die man meist mit einer Kombizange etc. schrauben mußte.
Verbreiteter ist erste Bauausführung mit dem schwarz lackierten Aluteil, wo die Verschaubung zum Bügel mit einer M3-Stahlschraube durchgeschraubt wurde. So auch bei Ambidex-S 24x1, President 29, Sigma 22, Sigma Supra 25, Sigma Pro 23.
Die Schnurlaufröllchen daran sind aber gleich.

Auf den mittleren Bildern hast Du Bügel für noch ältere Rollen, man sieht gut die Nocke für den Offenhalter, wo der einrastete und man den Bügel nur zukurbeln konnte, einfach so zuklappen wollen führte zum zubiegen bzw. verbiegen.

Das letzte kann ich nicht einordnen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Stimmt, die Ambidex Bügel sind von der ersten Serie, zumindest beim mittleren kann man das klar zuordnen.

Beim 2.Bild vermute ich evtl. Europa-Klasse
Beim letzten Bild könnte der rechte Bügel vonner Omni |kopfkrat vielleicht sein, beim linken tippe ich eher auf was älteres mit innenliegender Spule.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sigma Bügel 50er/60er und 80er liegen hier rum...komplett mit Schnurlaufröllchen.
> Von Ambidex (nicht super) müßte ich alle Bügelgrößen da haben, auch die Röllchen.
> Paar 2450 Achsen und Pinions hab ich auch geortet, paar andre Teile wie diverse Kurbeln, Schrauben oder Oscillation Slider usw.
> Federn hab ich erstmal keine entdeckt, seh ich aber auch nicht so als Problem an, die kann man easy selbst biegen.
> ...



Deine Aluspule ist von der letzten Ball Bearing II Serie die genauso aussah wie die normalen BB II nur hald mit Aluspule und Aufkleber auf dem Rotor.

Die Bügel auf Bild 3 sind auch von Shakespeare/Pflüger etc. ab der Serie Europaklasse Deluxe, Ball Bearing I und Ball Bearing II. Wobei der linke für ne kleinere Rolle und der Rechte für ne größere ist.

Auf Bild 2 ist der Bügel links von ner Noris Shakespeare Standard (evtl 2002/2003/2006)
Die beiden anderen ebenfalls von Standard wobei ich beim ganz rechten die Größe nicht sicher sagen kann.....da müsste ich schauen aber auch evtl späte 2006GF/GD (evtl)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Na wunderbar, hilft doch schonmal das weiter einzugrenzen..danke#6

Hab gestern auch nochmal unter http://www.stilvoll-fischen.de/ mir etliche Bilder von dir angesehen und konnte damit auch noch bissl was eingrenzen.
So zb einen Rotor, der diese Einbuchtung hat, müßte ja dann die BB II sein.
2 Spulen konnt ich auch noch zuordnen, 2016 und 2018.

Wo ich grad dabei bin...
...wie nennt der Fachmann eigentlich diese Art "Bürstendraht", welches um die innenliegenden Spulen gelegt ist als Schutz, damit die Schnur sich nicht drunterwickelt?
Hat irgendwie Ähnlichkeiten mit Pfeifenreiniger |kopfkrat
Hab ich auch ein paar neue von gefunden.


----------



## geomas (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Na wunderbar, hilft doch schonmal das weiter einzugrenzen..danke#6
> 
> Hab gestern auch nochmal unter http://www.stilvoll-fischen.de/ mir etliche Bilder von dir angesehen und konnte damit auch noch bissl was eingrenzen.
> So zb einen Rotor, der diese Einbuchtung hat, müßte ja dann die BB II sein.
> ...



Hi, ich kenne die Bezeichnung „Chenille” dafür.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Na wunderbar, hilft doch schonmal das weiter einzugrenzen..danke#6
> 
> Hab gestern auch nochmal unter ***** mir etliche Bilder von dir angesehen und konnte damit auch noch bissl was eingrenzen.
> So zb einen Rotor, der diese Einbuchtung hat, müßte ja dann die BB II sein.
> 2 Spulen konnt ich auch noch zuordnen, 2016 und 2018.



Wenn du mehr Fragen zu besagten Rollen hast kannst du mich hier immer dazu befragen....zu besagter Seite eher weniger |gaehn:
Diese Einbuchtung was du meinst im Rotor hatte nur die BB II. Die einzelnen Rollen (Modelle) haben aber auch noch andere Unterscheidungsmerkmale. So gabs z.B. ne Standard 2006 in 3 verschiedenen Ausführungen. 




Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wo ich grad dabei bin...
> ...wie nennt der Fachmann eigentlich diese Art "Bürstendraht", welches um die innenliegenden Spulen gelegt ist als Schutz, damit die Schnur sich nicht drunterwickelt?
> Hat irgendwie Ähnlichkeiten mit Pfeifenreiniger |kopfkrat
> Hab ich auch ein paar neue von gefunden.



Ich hätte jetzt auch Pfeifenputzer gesagt. Diese Ringe sind sehr selten und suche ich schon ne ganze Zeit lang. Wie dick sindn die vom Durchmesser?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Müßte ich heute abend mal ausmessen, sind insgesamt 4 Stk., alle gleich (ca. 25cm lang)
Sind aber keine Ringe sondern biegsame Bänder.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich hab jetzt mal die "Pfeifenputzer" nachgemessen.
Sind etwa 22cm lang und ca. 3mm breit

Die kleine Aluspule hab ich auch mal ausgemessen.
An der Oberkante hat sie nen Durchmesser von ca. 41,7mm, an der Unterkante etwa 46,3mm.
Da wüßte ich halt gerne ob die von der 2200 II, 2205 II oder 2210 II ist, Schnurfassung steht da ja noch nicht drauf.
Ob da 100m 40er (2210 II) drauf gehen kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, die schaut eher nach 100m 30er aus.

Dann hab ich hier noch ne andre Spule in OVP, ohne Aufdruck einer Item-Nr. und aus Korea (die andren die ich hab steht überall Japan drauf) |kopfkrat
Von der Größe etwa vergleichbar wie die kleine Aluspule.


----------



## geomas (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

^ Hab eben mal schnell Deine Bilder und Maße mit einer 2200 II Ball Bearing verglichen, bei der ist die Spule minimal kleiner (ca. 40/45mm) und sieht auch etwas anders aus.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dann hab ich hier noch ne andre Spule in OVP, ohne Aufdruck einer Item-Nr. und aus Korea (die andren die ich hab steht überall Japan drauf) |kopfkrat
> Von der Größe etwa vergleichbar wie die kleine Aluspule.



Bei der Spule auf dem Fotos handelt es sich höchstwahrscheinlich um eine spätere Ball Bearing also evtl 2270/2271  oder aber um die baugleiche Standard-Serie zu dieser Zeit. Beide Rollen waren zu dieser Zeit schwarz.

Bei der 2200 BBII muss ich heute erst nachmessen.


----------



## SigmundFreud (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Guten Tag allerseits.

Ich konnte vor kurzem für günstiges Geld 2 DAM Quick 330N erstehen. Eine erste Internetrecherche bezüglich dem Verwendungszweck war leider erfolglos. Deswegen wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen ob jemand diese Rollen kennt, bzw. selber gefischt hat und seine Erfahrungen bezüglich des Einsatzgebietes weitergeben kann. Ich habe eventuell vor die beiden Rollen an zwei 2.5lbs Karpfenruten mit 35er bis 40er Schnur zum Angeln mit totem Köderfisch auf Grund zu benutzen.

In Erfahrung bringen konnte ich:
- Hergestellt:1974 - 82 in Westdeutschland
- Die Grüne ist eine Sonderausführung von 1975 (konstruktionsmäßig scheinen beide Rollen von außen aber gleich zu sein)

Beim äußerlichen Reinigen ist mir dann noch folgendes aufgefallen. Im Spulenbecken der Rollen befindet sich eine Einstellschraube mit den Positionen L,M,H (erstes Bild). So richtig kann ich aber nicht sagen was sich beim Umstellen ändert. Vielleicht weiß da ja jemand Rat. |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> DAM Quick 330N ...  Verwendungszweck
> 
> Ich habe eventuell vor die beiden Rollen an zwei 2.5lbs Karpfenruten mit 35er bis 40er Schnur zum Angeln mit totem Köderfisch auf Grund zu benutzen.


Ich hatte die zwar nicht selber, aber habe die schon manchmal mitbenutzt. 
Einsatzzweck schweres Karpfen und Hechtangeln passt genau, hatten "damals" viele so.



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> Westdeutschland
> - Die Grüne ist eine Sonderausführung von 1975 (konstruktionsmäßig scheinen beide Rollen von außen aber gleich zu sein)


Da hast du ein Sondermodell Sonderlackierung, was die Unterscheidung am Wasser sehr einfach macht! #6 



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> Im Spulenbecken der Rollen befindet sich eine Einstellschraube mit den Positionen L,M,H (erstes Bild). So richtig kann ich aber nicht sagen was sich beim Umstellen ändert. Vielleicht weiß da ja jemand Rat.


Bügelauslösung/Federstärke oder Spuleneinstellung (Wickelpunktlage), eins von beiden war's.

Die Rollen haben eine Rücklaufsperre erst hinten am Großrad eingreifend, der Rotor wird nicht blockiert. Daher sollte man die nicht ganz so hart anschlagen usw., aber die beiden Getrieberäder halten eben sehr viel aus und leben und rollen ja anscheinend heute noch fröhlich vor sich hin.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Müßte Wickelpunktlage sein, war bei den DAMs typisch damals

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hans albers (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

yap...
glob ick ich auch.....
(gabs bei einigen dam s)

schöne rolle,
zum grund /karpfen angeln genau richtig.


----------



## SigmundFreud (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Super. Danke für die Antworten. Wenn ichs mit der Stellschraube raushabe melde ich mich nochmal zurück.


----------



## Shura (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Rollen haben eine Rücklaufsperre erst hinten am Großrad eingreifend, der Rotor wird nicht blockiert. Daher sollte man die nicht ganz so hart anschlagen usw., aber die beiden Getrieberäder halten eben sehr viel aus und leben und rollen ja anscheinend heute noch fröhlich vor sich hin.



Die Modelle mit dem N hinten dran, hatten eine die direkt auf den Rotor wirkt, er kann also anballern wie er mag


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@Bimmelrudi

Ich bin gestern nimmer zum ausmessen gekommen, mach das im Laufe der woche aber noch.


Eine Quick 330N ist ein reines Arbeitstier und fast nicht zum zerstören. Die Qualität war zu dieser Zeit finde ich unschlagbar (neben den Mitchell). Mit den beiden hast du einen guten Kauf gemacht wobei ich die grüne eher in eine Vitrine stellen würde.
Meine 330N hab ich mit 0,40mm bespult und nutze sie zum Raubfischangeln an ner Hardy Fibatube Spinning 2, eine schöne Combo wie ich finde.  
Beim traditionellen Karpfenfischen mit Teig, Kartoffel etc. wäre sie aber auch gut aufgehoben......du kannst also nix verkehrt machen.

Die Einstellung im Rotor ist für den Bügelumschlag zuständig. Die genauen Einstellungen hab ich aber nicht im Kopf.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Eine Quick 330N ist ein reines Arbeitstier und fast nicht zum zerstören. Die Qualität war zu dieser Zeit finde ich unschlagbar (neben den Mitchell). Mit den beiden hast du einen guten Kauf gemacht wobei ich die grüne eher in eine Vitrine stellen würde.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## SigmundFreud (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Shura schrieb:


> Die Modelle mit dem N hinten dran, hatten eine die direkt auf den Rotor wirkt, er kann also anballern wie er mag



Beim weiteren Reinigen habe ich die Rolle komplett aufgemacht. Hier zwei Bilder dazu.

Zum ersten Bild. 

Mit der Einstellschraube justiert man die Position der silbernen kreisrunden Platte links auf dem Bild. Damit wird der "Spanndraht", der auf der rechten Seite den Umschlagbügel zurückwirft auf Spannung gebracht oder eben entspannt. Das heißt die Einstellschraube wird wie dawurzelsepp schon sagte zum Einstellen des Bügelumschlags genutzt. 

Auch sieht man auf dem ersten Bild die umlaufende Zahnung für die Rücklaufsperre.

Zum zweiten Bild. 

Hier erkennt man das Gegenstück zur Zahnung, welches sich mit dem Kipphebel unter der Rolle zuschalten lässt.


Insgesamt ist die grüne Rolle bei weitem nicht in so einem guten Zustand gewesen wie die schwarze. Bei der 3.5h Reinigung konnte ich aber fasst alles bereinigen. Das einzige was ich mal austauschen müsste wäre das Kugellager(21), da sitzt leider auch Rost. Ich habe auch eine Explosionszeichnung gefunden, aber leider ist da nicht das genaue Kugellager vermerkt. Was meint ihr? Kann ich da mit einem Standartkugellager arbeiten?

Denn im Moment läuft sie noch. Ich denke fast, dass sich das alte Lager nicht unbeschadet ausdrücken lassen wird. Bevor ich dann ganz ohne dastehe fische ich die Rolle erstmal so.


----------



## hans albers (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Mit der Einstellschraube justiert man die Position der silbernen  kreisrunden Platte links auf dem Bild. Damit wird der "Spanndraht", der  auf der rechten Seite den Umschlagbügel zurückwirft auf Spannung  gebracht oder eben entspannt. Das heißt die Einstellschraube wird wie  dawurzelsepp schon sagte zum Einstellen des Bügelumschlags genutzt.


interessant, danke für die info.

bei den späteren quicks ( 2002 zb.)
konnte man da das wickelbild der spule einstellen.


wg. kugellager /ersatzteile:

die quicks sind ja relativ viel gebaut worden
sicher kann man auch ein ersatz auftreiben
zb. hier:
http://www.angelrollen-heilemacher.de/

ansonsten tut es ein anderes (kein original) sicher auch.


----------



## SigmundFreud (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Danke. Ich hab Herrn Rieper mal eine Mail geschrieben.


----------



## hans albers (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

.....#6


----------



## niliundsams (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo,
bei den alten Quick-Rollen sind ganz normale DIN-Kugellager verbaut, die man problemlos bekommt und austauschen kann.
Bei der 330N ist das Lager mit der DIN-Bezeichnung 698 verbaut.
Ich empfehle das Lager in Ausführung 698-2RS zu verwenden, das ist gekapselt und kostet in Ebay unter einem Euro das Stück. Nach dem Lagertausch läuft die Rolle bestimmt wie neu, diese Rollen sind beim normalen Fischen unzerstörbar, die Materialkombinationen für das Getriebe sind von höchster Qualität und so etwas wird heute nicht mehr hergestellt, eben noch Maschinenbau "made in Germany".

Grüße Nili


----------



## SigmundFreud (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Oh ok, Dank für die konkreten Bezeichnungen. Herr Rieper hat zeitnah geantwortet und empfiehlt das Lager auszubauen und zu vermessen.  Da mache ich mich mal dran.


----------



## SigmundFreud (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Das Lager habe ich jetzt hier liegen. Beschriftet wie folgt:
"SKF 6/9/8 Germany"

Das ist denk ich das was du gemeint hast niliundsams. Was mich aber etwas verunsichert ist, das Herr Rieper in seiner Antwort schätzt, dass das Lager im Internet oder Eisenwarenladen bezogen, etwa 12€ kosten wird. 

Wie kommt diese Diskrepanz zu stande?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Für 12€ bekommste hochwertige Keramiklager, die für diesen Zweck unnötig sind.
Normale DIN-Lager kosten 1-2€, je nach Maße und ob offen/geschlossen.

Es muß auch nicht zwingend SKF sein.
Wichtig sind nur die Maße für Innen/Außendurchmesser und Breite.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Shura schrieb:


> Die Modelle mit dem N hinten dran, hatten eine die direkt auf den Rotor wirkt, er kann also anballern wie er mag


Ganz sicher? 

Dann hatte ich mir mit ab Quick 1000 Serie das falsch gemerkt,
aber hatte auch bisher keine 330 N oder derart aufgemacht.

Eine Quick 4000 habe ich und die hat das so entlastend! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> dass das Lager im Internet oder Eisenwarenladen bezogen, etwa 12€ kosten wird.
> 
> Wie kommt diese Diskrepanz zu stande?



Das nennt man Apothekenpreise, also der Hauptanteil ist Lager- und Vorhaltekosten.


----------



## hans albers (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

oder im 10 er pack....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> Auch sieht man auf dem ersten Bild die umlaufende Zahnung für die Rücklaufsperre.


Danke für das Foto, so wird das was! (auch @Shura)

Ein übliches Klinkenrad am Pinion-Gear auf der Explosionszeichnung suchte ich gerade eben nämlich vergeblich! :q


----------



## Shura (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> Das Lager habe ich jetzt hier liegen. Beschriftet wie folgt:
> "SKF 6/9/8 Germany"
> 
> Das ist denk ich das was du gemeint hast niliundsams. Was mich aber etwas verunsichert ist, das Herr Rieper in seiner Antwort schätzt, dass das Lager im Internet oder Eisenwarenladen bezogen, etwa 12€ kosten wird.
> ...




https://www.ebay.de/itm/1-Stuck-SKF-Rillenkugellager-619-8-2RS1-8x19x6-mm-Kugellager/162680944729?hash=item25e08a3859:g:LUEAAOSwXLpZwqgT

Das sollte doch passen von den Maßen. Hab bei meinen Quicks auch SKF drin gehabt und gegen neue SKF getauscht. Kann man sich doch ruhig mal gönnen, wenn man vor hat, die Rolle gut zu nutzen.


----------



## niliundsams (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo,
das SKF-Lager im Ebay paßt, aber es muß nicht unbedingt SKF sein. Die SKF-Lager kommen heute auch zum größten Teil aus Fernost und ich habe da schon weniger gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, zwar beim Schwermaschinenbau und nicht in der Feinmechanik.
Grüße 
Nili


----------



## SigmundFreud (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Danke erstmal. Was die Güte von Lagern angeht bin ich absolut unwissend und deswegen über jede fachliche Information / Erfahrung dankbar |kopfkrat


----------



## niliundsams (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Zur Rücklaufsperre bei alten Dam-Modellen:
Bei der N-Serie wirkt die Rücklaufsperre auf den Rotor, genial.
Bei der 1000 /1 /2-Serie und bei der P-Serie wirkt die Rücklaufsperre auf den Rotorantrieb vor dem Getriebe, somit wird das Getriebe beim Anhieb auch nicht belastet, na ja, auch genial. Bei den Vorgängermodellen der N-Serie 110, 220, 330..., Finessa usw. wirkt die Rücklaufsprerre auf auf das Antriebsrad, d.h. das Zahnrad das mit der Kurbel auf einer Welle sitzt. Das ist vom Kräfteverlauf weniger gut, da das Getriebe die Kräfte bei einen Anhieb vertragen muß. Bei den von DAM damals gewählten Materialien (Schneckenrad Sinterbronze und Ritzel Edelstahl) und der Fertigugungstoleranzen im Zahnflankenspiel ist das trotzdem kein Problem.
Die Verstellmöglichkeit im Rotor, die vorher das Thema war, beeinflußt die Härte der Bügelauslösung, das war bei mehreren alten DAM-Rollen zu finden. 
Der Wickelpunkt läßt sich anderweitig verstellen, entweder durch Messingdistanzscheiben, die mitgeliefert wurden oder durch verschieden tiefe Rastmöglichkeiten in einer Scheibe auf der Achse unter der Spule, gekennzeichnet von -2, -1, 0, +1 und +2. Dadurch erhält man bei für die Rolle extremen Schnurstärken, dünn oder sehr stark, ein perfektes Wickelbild. Das ist gerade heute wichtig bei Verwendung von Geflecht als Schnur.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> Danke erstmal. Was die Güte von Lagern angeht bin ich absolut unwissend und deswegen über jede fachliche Information / Erfahrung dankbar |kopfkrat



Dein Lager müßte folgende Maße haben:

Außendurchmesser: 19mm
Innendurchmesser: 8mm
Breite: 6mm

Passende Lager dafür sind billig und genügen vollkommen, da muß nix rein was du sowieso nicht ausnutzen kannst.

Entweder einfaches Stahlkugellager (geschlossen) ->1,05€
https://www.kugellager-express.de/miniatur-kugellager-698-zz-8x19x6-mm

oder Edelstahl (geschlossen) -> 2,67€
https://www.kugellager-express.de/edelstahl-miniatur-kugellager-ss-698-zz-8x19x6-mm

Beide erfüllen voll den Zweck, benutze selber auch nur die einfachen Stahllager und vermisse rein gar nix.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die kleine Aluspule hab ich auch mal ausgemessen.
> An der Oberkante hat sie nen Durchmesser von ca. 41,7mm, an der Unterkante etwa 46,3mm.



Deine Spule ist von einer BB 2200 II.
Die Pfeifenreiniger sind aber für größere Spulen sprich größer 2200.

Tut mir Leid das die Antwort so lange gedauert hat.


----------



## geomas (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hmm, die Spule an meiner Ball Bearing 2200 II sieht etwas anders aus als die auf dem von Bimmelrudi geposteten Bild:







Wie lange wurden die kleinen 2200 IIs denn gebaut?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Danke für die Info, lag ich mit meiner Schätzung richtig.

Von den 3 kleinsten Modellen gabs ne 2.Serie, die dann mit Aluspule

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dawurzelsepp (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



geomas schrieb:


> Hmm, die Spule an meiner Ball Bearing 2200 II sieht etwas anders aus als die auf dem von Bimmelrudi geposteten Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Spule aus Post #783 ist gemeint.

Die BB 22XX II Rollen wurden ab 1974 bis 1980 gebaut, mit der Aluspule ab 1978. Die BB II war die Nachfolgerolle der Deluxe Serie sprich der Ball Bearing I.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Achja die Rollen mit Aluspule hatten alle einen Aufkleber am Rotor mit den Angaben wieviel Schnur draufgeht. Die ersten dieser Serie hatten das noch nicht. Bei den meisten was man bekommt fehlt dieser Aufkleber.


----------



## geomas (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

^  danke für die Info! Hatte meine Spule (also erste Serie, im Rollenfuß ist Made in Japan eingegossen) mit den Fotos von Post #793 verglichen.

Sind die Maße identisch - ein Spulen-Tausch zwischen den 74-77 und 77-80er Modellen möglich?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die Spulen sind identisch und kannst auch auf früheren draufmachen.


----------



## geomas (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

^ nochmals Danke! Ich lieb die kleinen Shakespeares... ;-)


----------



## dawurzelsepp (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ nochmals Danke! Ich lieb die kleinen Shakespeares... ;-)



Nichts zu danken.

Hast mehr der kleinen?


----------



## geomas (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Hast mehr der kleinen?



Neben der abgebildeten 2200 II noch die ältere 2200 Ball Bearing „ohne Druckknopf-Spule”. Letztere ist meine meistbenutzte Rolle der letzten Jahre.

Bin kein Sammler, nur ein Anwender mit einem Faible für „alten Kram” ;-)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid das die Antwort so lange gedauert hat.



Kein Thema, alles gut. 

Ich werd sicherlich die Tage nochmal auf dein Wissen ringsum die alten Shakespeares zurückgreifen müssen, hab da noch paar Rotoren wo ich momentan nicht weiter komme.

Bilder davon folgen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



geomas schrieb:


> Neben der abgebildeten 2200 II noch die ältere 2200 Ball Bearing „ohne Druckknopf-Spule”. Letztere ist meine meistbenutzte Rolle der letzten Jahre.
> 
> Bin kein Sammler, nur ein Anwender mit einem Faible für „alten Kram” ;-)



Ja so ne 2200I hab ich auch in Benutzung und in der Sammlung liegt auch noch eine und 4 Europaklasse Deluxe 2200.
Für die damalige Zeit hatten die einen super leichten Lauf, da kann ein Quick nicht ran. Was mich bissl daran stört ist das die Schnur trotz dem sind unter die Spule kommt oder sich am Bügel immer einhängt.

@Bimmelrudi 
Wenn ichs weiß gern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Was mich bissl daran stört ist das die Schnur trotz dem sind unter die Spule kommt oder sich am Bügel immer einhängt.


Mich auch 
Deswegen hatte ich dann mal alles auf Ambidex ff. umgestellt, d.h. auch alles ältere weg u. verkauft. 

Ist aber auch eine Frage was man mit macht, beim Grundangeln z.B. kommt man mit der Rolle - meiste Zeit auf fauler Haut rumliegend - wunderbar auch mit der alten Spule und Mechanik klar. 
Beim Treibbrotfischen oder so sieht es ganz anders aus, alleine wenn man den Bügel nicht beliebig mit der Hand auf und zu machen kann, wird man regelrecht närrisch.


----------



## geomas (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die beiden 2200 Ball Bearings (I&II) sind an meinen geliebten Abu Legerlites im Einsatz. Für das leichte Grundangeln (auf eher kürzere Distanzen) sind sie wie gemacht (meiner Meinung nach).


----------



## dawurzelsepp (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Da kann ich dich gut verstehen Nordlicht, ich finde aber das die alten kleinen leichter und schöner drehen wie die neueren Ambidex auch wenn der komfor nicht gerade der beste ist. 
An meiner Black Star Classic hab ich auch noch ne Standard 2009 montiert, auch ein reines Arbeitstier. Für die Zukunft will ich mir noch einen Satz BB 2220I zum Karpfenfischen aufbauen. Der Spulenklang ist da einfach super laut wenn ein Fisch abzieht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Liest sich so als wenn deine alten kleinen BB-I/II besonders gut montiert oder besonders gut eingelaufen sind 

Ich hatte bei meiner Tendenz besonders viele Exemplare jeder Sorte zu haben, schon viel verwunderliche Unterschiede, ich denke sogar da gab es richtig krass unterschiedliche Tagesformen bei der Herstellung bzw. Endmontage.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Nachtrag ^ nochmal :
Da ist ja nun doch auch ein wichtiger technischer Unterschied, wie bei der Ambidex blau im Vergleich zur President schwarz/grau auch:
Ein gutes seeeeeehr breites Gleitlager und wenn auch nur einseitig ist eben doch präziser #6 und ruhiger als 2 schmale Kugellager links und rechts. 

Was auch wieder gut zur absurden "Kugellagermodewelle" passt, denn früher eben brauchte eine Stationärrolle 1 Kugellager am schnell übersetzten Rotor und sonst keines, richtig ordentlich gebaute Gleitlager haben noch was fühlbares mehr.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Meine kleinen sind alle gut gewartet, mit neuen Lagern und guter Zustand. Das eine Kugellager reicht vollkommen außer eines am Schnurlaufröllchen wäre nicht schlecht. 
Was mir bei den Quick 330N aufgefallen ist haben die unten auf der Hubachse also am Gehäuse eine Messinghülse eingepresst und genau diese fehlt bei den Shakespeare. Sowas müsste man noch nachrüsten dann wären die shakespeare auch haltbarer.

Montagsmodelle gibt's doch sicher auch bei anderen Herstellern wobei die Japan Rollen schon gute waren.....Zumindest besser wie die späteren Korea und China Modelle.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was auch wieder gut zur absurden "Kugellagermodewelle" passt, denn früher eben brauchte eine Stationärrolle 1 Kugellager am schnell übersetzten Rotor und sonst keines, richtig ordentlich gebaute Gleitlager haben noch was fühlbares mehr.



Oder gar kein Kugellager wie beispielsweise eine Daiwa 1500C.
Heute kaum vorstellbar das eine Rolle ohne irgendwelche Kugellager 40 Jahre überlebt und noch genauso läuft wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## SigmundFreud (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Guten Morgen. Ich wollte mich nochmal zurückmelden und zeigen was aus  meiner DAM Quick 330 N geworden ist. Im Anhang dazu einige Bilder vom  Zusammenbau.

Ich habe mich letztlich doch für die SKF Lager entschieden, werde aber die andere Rolle bei Gelegenheit mit einem Standardlager ausrüsten um mal den direkten Vergleich zu haben.

Die Rolle dreht soweit sehr gut. Besten Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## hans albers (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

danke für die bilder

ich hoffe aber, 
du hast das schätzchen noch ein bisschen mit fett versorgt 
vorm zumachen....|rolleyes


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> Die Rolle dreht soweit sehr gut. Besten Dank für die Hilfe.




#6 so soll das sein......da hast du jetzt wider lange Freude damit.


----------



## SigmundFreud (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Das habe ich in der Tat. Mit harzfreiem Rollenfett :m


----------



## hans albers (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

.....#g


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo Schnarchnasen...aufwachen |wavey:

Grad überraschend nen Einschreiben bekommen aus Übersee. 

Ende Januar gekauft und nach ner guten Woche schon hier...das ist z.T. schneller wie Versand innerhalb des Landes hier. 

Eine Daiwa 70RL Ultralight-Rolle, quasi baugleich mit einer 700C
Schöner Zustand, nix abgeranzt und läuft sauber und geschmeidig.
Vollmetallrolle unter 200g...welcher Hersteller baut sowas heute noch?
Gabs zum Schnäppchen-Sofortkauf unter 15$ :k

Als Vergleich auch mal ein Bild der 500C auf der Waage.


----------



## geomas (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

„Petri” zu dem schönen silbernen Fang! Die 70RL ist dann wohl die kleine Schwester meiner 100RL.
Nutzt Du die Schätzchen eigentlich auch regelmäßig am Wasser? Ich meine, auf einem Deiner „Live am Wasser”-Bilder moderne Rollen gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



geomas schrieb:


> „Petri” zu dem schönen silbernen Fang! Die 70RL ist dann wohl die kleine Schwester meiner 100RL.
> Nutzt Du die Schätzchen eigentlich auch regelmäßig am Wasser? Ich meine, auf einem Deiner „Live am Wasser”-Bilder moderne Rollen gesehen zu haben.



Richtig, ist die kleinere Schwester (gab es auch als A70X als kl. Schwester der Apollo-Serie)..wurde als Sondermodell erst etwas nach der Serie aufgelegt...müßte so um 81-82 gewesen sein.

Nen Teil nutze ich, bzw. werde ich noch nutzen.
Wenn man bissl genauer hinschaut sieht man im "Live vom Wasser"- Tröter auch mal Bilder von mir, wo ältere Rollen zum Einsatz kommen.
Zum Quappen und Zanderangeln hab ich halt meine entsprechenden Ruten/Rollen, da bau ich auch nix dauernd ab und dran..mag ich einfach nicht.

Für nen Teil der älteren Ladys hab ich andere Stöcke vorgesehen.
2 ältere Daiwa 4000C klemmen zb an Shimano Vengeance Ruten (3,00m WG 45-145), 2600Xer klemmen an 2 Stellfischruten, ne 9000C anner Wallerrute nachdem ich sie wieder fit machen konnte, ne kleine 1000er anner Friedfischtele etc.

Wenn Richtung Frühling/Sommer geht, wird sicherlich die eine oder andere mehr mal zum Einsatz kommen, wäge ich halt auch ab.

Ne Daiwa B-250 hab ich letztens erst vollkommen entkeimt und ihr auch ein Kugellager anstatt der Bronzebuchse spendiert.
Von Haus aus hat die Bronze-Serie nämlich überhaupt kein KL verbaut...auf dem Pinion sitzt ne Bronzebuchse mit Füllring, welches regelmäßig Pflege und Fett bedarf sonst ist es hinüber.
Läuft nun besser wie je zuvor, bleibt aber inner Vitrine und genießt die Rente. :g


----------



## geomas (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Danke für die Info! Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg und hoffe, die zierliche Schönheit mal auf Fotos beim Friedfisch-Angeln zu entdecken ;-)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich wäre noch auf der Suche nach einem Teileträger für ne Olympic VOS 150 damit meine wider schön läuft, evtl hat ja einer noch sowas rumliegen.



Evtl. machts ja Sinn sich mal die Olympic VO-Auto 151 anzusehen..oder auch die 900er Serie.
Beide scheinen mir quasi baugleich zu sein.
Zumindest sieht man die VO-Auto doch recht häufig und sehr günstig zu haben wenns nur als Teileträger dienen soll.


----------



## geomujo (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Eine Daiwa 70RL Ultralight-Rolle, quasi baugleich mit einer 700C
> ...
> Vollmetallrolle unter 200g...welcher Hersteller baut sowas heute noch? ...



http://www.purefishing.jp/product/upload/mg_body_3.jpg
Na Abu Garcia! (und natürlich auch Pflueger als ursprünglichen Entwickler dieses Designs)  Hab mir ja erst 2 Stück unter 200g (180g/182g) besorgt. Die Wandstärken des Rotor's sind schon extrem dünn - da kommt kein Kunststoff mit, mag er Zaion heißen oder sonst wie!

Welches Modelljahr ist denn die Daiwa?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



geomujo schrieb:


> http://www.purefishing.jp/product/upload/mg_body_3.jpg
> Na Abu Garcia! (und natürlich auch Pflueger als ursprünglichen Entwickler dieses Designs)  Hab mir ja erst 2 Stück unter 200g (180g/182g) besorgt. Die Wandstärken des Rotor's sind schon extrem dünn - da kommt kein Kunststoff mit, mag er Zaion heißen oder sonst wie!
> 
> Welches Modelljahr ist denn die Daiwa?



Baujahr ist Anfang 80er Jahre.
Gabs damals zum Preis von reichlich unter 50 Schleifen.
Auch da kann modernes nicht mehr mithalten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Eine Daiwa 70RL Ultralight-Rolle, quasi baugleich mit einer 700C
> Schöner Zustand, nix abgeranzt und läuft sauber und geschmeidig.
> Vollmetallrolle unter 200g...welcher Hersteller baut sowas heute noch?


Willst Du die wirklich noch aktiv angeln?

Die Winzlinge haben nach meiner Erfahrung ein Problem beim Einsatz: Die Bremse, gerne spartanisch im Aufbau und ruckelig in der Arbeit. 
Wenn man beim Friedfischen auch große Karpfen erwartet, oder ordentliche Hechte beim Barscheln, dann kommt mir doch was mit besserer Bremse dran. 
Am passendsten finde ich die noch an einer langen beringten Stipprute, da hilft im Notfall die Federung der Rute.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Willst Du die wirklich noch aktiv angeln?
> 
> Die Winzlinge haben nach meiner Erfahrung ein Problem beim Einsatz: Die Bremse, gerne spartanisch im Aufbau und ruckelig in der Arbeit.
> Wenn man beim Friedfischen auch große Karpfen erwartet, oder ordentliche Hechte beim Barscheln, dann kommt mir doch was mit besserer Bremse dran.
> Am passendsten finde ich die noch an einer langen beringten Stipprute, da hilft im Notfall die Federung der Rute.



Steht noch offen ob ich sie nochmal aktiv benutzen werde.
Wenn dann sowieso nur am feinen Friedfischgeschirr, für was andres wäre sie mir auch zu lütt. :q

Die Bremsen sind eigentlich gar kein Problem, muss man halt auch mal aufmachen, alles reinigen und ggfs. die Scheiben tauschen.
Daiwa hat damals vorrangig Teflonscheiben eingesetzt, lediglich die unterste war eine gummierte Lederscheibe.
Teflon rutscht halt gerne mal, von daher nicht ganz optimal.
Dafür halten die Dinger quasi ewig ohne Verschleiß.

Bei den Rollen die ich noch aktiv fische oder vorhabe wurden alle Bremsscheiben durch neue moderne Carbonscheiben (stanze ich selber, die Platten beziehe ich aus USA oder Australien, mit dem Murks aus Deutschland kannste eher Dächer decken) ersetzt, hauchdünn Cal's drauf und die Teile bremsen um weiten besser wie ab Werk..zudem auch völlig ruckfrei.

Macht auch so manche Shakespeare um Längen besser, vorallem wenn sie noch regelmäßig ans Wasser kommen.
Da liegen dann schon paar Welten dazwischen.
So toll sind deren Werksbremsen nämlich auch nicht, zumindest aus meiner Erfahrung nicht besser wie der Daiwas.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Evtl. machts ja Sinn sich mal die Olympic VO-Auto 151 anzusehen..oder auch die 900er Serie.
> Beide scheinen mir quasi baugleich zu sein.
> Zumindest sieht man die VO-Auto doch recht häufig und sehr günstig zu haben wenns nur als Teileträger dienen soll.



Danke für die Info, muss ich die Augen nach ner günstigen offenhalten evtl wird ja doch eine am Flohmarkt bei uns verkauft.

Diese Rollen gabs übrigens 83 von Winter Angelsport.



> Macht auch so manche Shakespeare um Längen besser, vorallem wenn sie noch regelmäßig ans Wasser kommen.
> Da liegen dann schon paar Welten dazwischen.
> So toll sind deren Werksbremsen nämlich auch nicht, zumindest aus meiner Erfahrung nicht besser wie der Daiwas.



Da hast du zweifelsfrei recht. Shakespeare verbaute in den früheren Rollen also älter BB II noch Filzscheiben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich muss besonders bei den Heckbremser Shakespeare Sigma Supra auf jeden Fall an die Heckbremse ran, die sind vollkommen unpassend mickrig zur sonstigen Rollenmechanik und die Rollen damit nicht wirklich im "Bremsbetrieb" angelbar.

Wie immer aber wichtig: Bremsen locker drehen nach dem Angeln, und besonders bei Einlagerung. #h


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich muss besonders bei den Heckbremser Shakespeare Sigma Supra auf jeden Fall an die Heckbremse ran, die sind vollkommen unpassend mickrig zur sonstigen Rollenmechanik und die Rollen damit nicht wirklich im "Bremsbetrieb" angelbar.
> 
> Wie immer aber wichtig: Bremsen locker drehen nach dem Angeln, und besonders bei Einlagerung. #h



Heckbremse ist eklige Friemelarbeit.
Die Größe der Scheiben sagt ja erstmal nicht viel aus, solange wie die Bremse ordentlich zupackt ist alles gut.

Nur die allerwenigsten Rollen aus den 70ern hatten Bremsscheiben jenseits von 2cm im Durchmesser.

PS: Sollte deine Heckbremse Filzscheiben inne haben, genau schauen ob die geölt sind (trifft fast immer zu, auch bei modernen Rollen)
Dann auf keinen Fall fetten, geht sonst wunderbar inne Büx.


----------



## hans albers (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

wie gut, das ich nur frontbremsen rollen habe...


----------



## Jan_angelt_wieder (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen Jugendtraum erfüllt......
Ich wollte  schon immer eine DAM Quick Royal MDS haben, alleine der Preis im  Katalog damals hat mir als Jungangler in den 90ern Ehrfurcht  eingeflößt....

Anbei ein Foto, ich habe die Rolle noch nicht, ist  auf dem Weg zu mir. Das Foto darf ich benutzen. Ist eine bereits  gefischte 2500er, aber sehr gut erhalten.

Ja, ich habe gelesen,  dass die Magnetbremse nicht so toll sein soll, aber sonst müsste die  Rolle doch vom Getriebe und sonstigem Aufbau den anderen guten, noch in  Deutschland gebauten Quicks entsprechen?

Kann jemand sagen, von wann bis wann diese Rollen gebaut wurden? Gab es auch eine 1000er oder 1500er?

Es dürften doch die letzten Stationärrollen "Made in Germany" gewesen sein?

Vielleicht ist sie ja auch noch zu jung für diesen Thread?

Danke und Gruß

Jan


----------



## Shura (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo Jan. Toll das du wieder angelst übrigens! ;D 

Die Quick Royal MDS kam, wenn ich mich nicht ganz doll irre, um 1994 raus, und war wohl auch das letzte Made in Germany-Modell. 

Der Body und die Getriebetechnik entspricht fast der Quick 1xxx-Reihe und ist einfach und robust. Ob es die gleichen Materialien sind, kann ich aber nicht sagen. Gut möglich, dass die damalige DAM schon abgespeckt hat was Kugellager und Getriebelegierung betrifft. Auf den alten Quick 1001-5001 stand noch "Phosphor-Bronze & Steel Gear" drauf. Das fehlte bei den Nachfolgern bereits. 

https://mulinete.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/dam_quick_royal_mds_4500_091.jpg

https://mulinete.wordpress.com/2011/08/26/dam-quick-royal-mds/

Edit: is von 1994


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die Kaufanzeige lässt sich recht einfach finden! :m
Sowas ist das aber auch wert, habe letztens fast genau den gleichen Betrag in eine Sigma 70 investiert und bereue das keinen Moment - im Gegenteil.

Aus dem Kopf sage ich mal 1980er + , weiß ich aber nicht mehr genau.
Alt genug isse, alles aus dem vorigen Jahrtausend! :m :q

Bilder vom inneren würden ganz viel helfen, um die mit der Stammlinie dieser letzten Quick DAMs zu vergleichen. 

@Shura: bischen anders ist das schon, aber Grundaufbau stimmt schon mit meiner Quick 4000 überein.
Das Rücklaufsperrenratschenrad ist aber noch grobschlächtiger ...


----------



## Jan_angelt_wieder (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Danke schon mal an alle, die geantwortet haben.

Ja, den Preis in der Bucht fand ich für beide Seiten fair, da habe ich nicht lange überlegt. 

Ich werde sie auf jeden Fall vor dem Benutzen öffnen und komplett zerlegen, alle Teile in Petroleum waschen, komplett neu ölen und fetten, je nach Anforderung. Bilder des Innenlebens mache ich dann gerne und bin gepannt, was die DAM-Experten zum Getriebe sagen.

Erscheinungsjahr um 1994 rum denke ich auch in etwa. Waren auf jeden Fall die Kataloge, in denen Horst Hrubesch und Co. Werbung machten. Ob die Rollen aber noch bis zur DAM-Insolvenz gebaut wurden? Denke nicht.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

94 stimmt..war die nunmehr 3. Serie nach der ersten von 78 und dessen Nachauflage von 83.

Das die DAM unterging sieht man bei diesen Rollen sehr deutlich...altbackenes Getriebe und fürchterliche Bremse zum völlig überzogenen Preis damals.
Die schicke Verpackung konnte da auch nichts mehr reißen...die Konkurrenz war Lichtjahre voraus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Dass die Japanesen Daiwa voran und Omori für Shakespeare quer voraus, und Ryobi und Shimano hinterdrein gedackelt, einfach ein Stück pfiffiger und weiter waren, das kann im Stück für Stück Vergleich leicht sehen

Aber die Schneckengetriebe und Wuchtigkeit der Quick's war schon was einzigartiges, Daiwa und Penn haben das auch noch kopiert.

Durch diesen Thread und die Rotorrücklaufsperre der DAM 330N inspiriert habe ich mir jetzt leichtsinnigerweise auch noch Quick Finessa 330N und 440N in einen optisch noch erstaunlich guten Zustand zugelegt.
SigmundFreud und Shura @800 sind schuld ... 

Das ist vom Leerlauf-Drehen her schon königlich, wie eine Drehbank, kann das auch mit Quick 4000 Vergleichen, ich schätze die alten laufen sogar etwas präziser.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Dann möchte ich dich nicht noch weiter anpieksen.
Nicht das du dir wegen mir noch 8000er Daiwas oder gar Penns greeny anschaffst.:q

Nix gegen alte Schneckengetriebe, nur heute möcht ich die nimmer fischen wollen wenn mal richtig Last anliegt.
Drillspaß ist dann was anderes.

PS: Rotorsperre gabs auch bei diversen Daiwas..die brachialsten sind in der Silver Series von 4000-9000C vorzufinden. Sprengt dir im Leben kein Fisch.


----------



## Shura (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dass die Japanesen Daiwa voran und Omori für Shakespeare quer voraus, und Ryobi und Shimano hinterdrein gedackelt, einfach ein Stück pfiffiger und weiter waren, das kann im Stück für Stück Vergleich leicht sehen



Jupp...vergleich mal allein vom Design her die 93er Stella mit den Deutschen Rollen. : X Von der besseren Technik ganz zu schweigen.

Ich denke der Untergang der DAM lag auch ein gutes Stück daran, dass man sich viel zu lange auf das alt bewährte verlassen hat. ^^


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Da muss ich euch jetzt etwas widersprechen was DAM in den 90ern angeht.
Ich hab von dieser Zeit immer noch ne Quick LTi Microlite, CDI 330, CD 150 (umgebaut zur 350), SEL 230, VSI 420 und noch einige Modelle. Mit Wartung laufen die alle noch gut und sind immernoch in Verwendung. 
Das viele andere Hersteller weit vorraus waren will ich keines Falls bestreien nur minderwertig waren die Rollen meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Eine Quick Royal war in meiner Jugend mit der goldene Spule und den Löchern drin dazu die Kurbel......ein Traum. Mit den alten Quicks (330N) konnte ich da noch nichts anfangen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das viele andere Hersteller weit vorraus waren will ich keines Falls bestreien nur minderwertig waren die Rollen meiner Meinung nach nicht.


Das wollte ich schon auch ausdrücken: Minderwertig von Material und Bauausführung schon mal gar nicht - im Gegenteil! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> PS: Rotorsperre gabs auch bei diversen Daiwas..die brachialsten sind in der Silver Series von 4000-9000C vorzufinden. Sprengt dir im Leben kein Fisch.


Gibt hier in den Tiefen des Forums eine kräftige Diskussion mit Geraetefetischist #h, der die als zu ungenügend befunden hatte ...  :q

Da hätteste jetzt deinen Spaß mit 

Übrigens: Die Sperre der GS2 passt in die 2600C u.ä., und ist per se Lautlos(!), bei der GS2 war zusätzlich eine Klickerfeder+Ratsche, die extra noch Geräusche dazu macht, die man jedoch einfach weglassen kann. Geräusch ein oder ausbauen - fand ich sowas von top!

Sowas konnte ich damals um ~1980 im kleinen Zooladen inner Kleinstadt für etwa 2,50DM pro Stück bestellen, war nach einer Woche von Daiwa da und ich hatte meine 2600C Grundangelriege krass aufgewertet. Deswegen konnte ich mich bis heute nicht von trennen, war dann gut so!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Minderwertig hab ich ja auch nirgendwo geschrieben, lediglich altbacken und überteuert.
Zumindest betraf das die MDS. 

Ne VSI war auch nicht mehr von der alten DAM, sondern von der Neugründung.
Bruder von mit hatte damals ne CSi, die könnte noch von der alten DAM gewesen sein, müßte so Anfang 91-92 gewesen sein.
Durchaus ne sehr gute Rolle gewesen, den Rückwärtsgang vom Auto überlebte sie allerdings nicht.:q

Hab hier selber noch ne VSI 430 rumliegen, die kam etwa zeitgleich mit der Neuauflage der Airways-Ruten raus...müßte ich beides so um 1998-99 gekauft haben.
Die VSI hatte diesen runden Knob identisch mit der MDS Exquisite (mittlerweile aus Kunstoff), gab es so auch nur bei DAM und wurde nach kurzer Zeit wieder verworfen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich schätze die DAM Quick CSi war schon die derzeit als Mode aufkommende Billigwelle mit Plastikbombern von Übersee, hatte die nicht selber, aber schon irgendwo in der Hand. 
https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/92cAAOSw8NVaa1Rw/s-l300.jpg
(Fremdbild-Link)

Die sahen alle sehr ähnlich aus - bis heute, ich hatte von dieser Heckbremsenbauart einige und einige noch, Cormoran Reel No.1, Conato, DAM Günstiglabel Eurostar. Erst gabs noch klassische Ratschensperren, danach nur noch die üblichen kleinen Rücklaufsperrenlager.

Die tun immer noch wegen genügend viel Spiel u. Klapper überall , aber da lernte ich zum ersten Mal, wie die ganz schnelle Instantan-Rollentötung geht, am schnellsten bei Billigrollenbau mit Wormshaft.
Und wie sich Weichplastik bei Belastung anfühlt, sehr interessant ist das Vollversagen, wenn sich durch Gehäuseverwindung und Drehachsenauswandern das Ritzel/Pinion und Großrad ganz neu vereinen und endfest verklemmen ... :g


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Genau diese CSi war es.

Da war ja damals noch ein player den man heute nur noch vom Hören kennt, gerade im Günstig-Segment.

Silstar


----------



## Wildkirsche (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte damals auch immer mit einer Quick Royal MDS geliebäugelt. Allerdings war sie damals für mich viel zu teuer.
Also habe ich mir vor ca. 10 Jahren zwei 2500er Quick Royals gebraucht gekauft. Ich nutzte diese beiden Rollen eigentlich ständig, allerdings nur zum Ansitzangeln.
Getriebe läuft top und scheint mir unverwüstlich. Die Magnetbremse wurde als Hightech damals beworben. Ist aber aus meiner Sicht nicht ganz so dolle, bzw. nicht besser als eine "Standard-Frontbremse" z.B. von einer alten Quick 1202. Die Front-Bremse einer alten Quick 1202 ist im Gegensatz zur ROYAL deutlich einfacher aufgebaut, läuft butterweich an und kann auch ordentlich zupacken. Meine 1202 ist auch oft im Einsatz.
Wonach man bei der Quick Royal auch immer mal schauen sollte, ist das Schnurlaufröllchen, welches nur Teflon-gleitgelagert ist und hin und wieder mal hängt und sich nicht drehen will. Auch das ist bei der Quick 1202 zuverlässiger. Bei der Royal ist zu viel Geld in Schnick-Schnack versenkt worden, wie z.B. die schicke Holzschachtel oder die Echtvergoldung der Spule etc. Mein Favorit von alten Rollen ist eindeutig die 1202, natürlich schwerer wie heutige Rolle, auch ist die Spule nur aus Kunststoff, aber ich bin mir sicher, diese Rolle wird noch lange halten, das ist wirklich noch echte Qualität aus Deutschland.


----------



## Shura (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die Magnetbremse ist auch irgendwo eine Mogelpackung x) Ich habe bis heute nicht verstanden, wie die arbeiten soll, bzw. was die Magneten da für eine Aufgabe haben.
Wenn man die Bremse anzieht, wird die Spule durch Reibung gebremst, egal wie man es dreht und wendet. Und das ging genau so lange gut, bis das kupferfarbige Fett (bei mir sah das so aus) im Bremssystem aufgebraucht war. Dann wars nur noch ruckelig. 

Wenns wirklich möglich wäre, bei einer Rolle die Spule rein mit Magnetkraft, also reibungslos auf sagen wir mal 2-4 Kilo abzubremsen, dann hätten es die Japaner sicher schon aufgegriffen... ^^  

Und wegen minderwertig - nene, sicher nicht alles aus den 90ern. Meine Quick-Erfahrungen zwischen 2000 und 2003 waren allerdings eher mau. Aus jugendlichem Leichtsinn hab ich mir damals diverse Quicks gekauft weil mir irgendwer gesagt hatte, die wären super und aus Deutschland. Die Mängel hab ich dann gern irgendwie "übersehen" oder so... 

Quick FT 625: Katalogpreis über 100 DM, Kurbel wackelt nach einer Saison wegen dem total beknackten "neuen" Quick-Snap RICHTIG heftig, Spaltmaße am Rotor waren unterirdisch bei genauem hinsehen.

Quick Finessa MDS 740: Katalogpreis 299 DM, Griffgummi nach einem Jahr aufgelöst, wohl nicht UV-beständig, Lack am Gehäuse ging ab und zu guter Letzt hat sich das Messing!!!-Gewinde vom Schaft auf dem die Spule rotiert abgeschert beim Bremse anziehen. Wurde von DAM repariert ohne Probleme.

div. Quick AT: Spiel auf der Hauptachse nach einem Jahr sehr stark, sonst OK für die paar Mark was die gekostet hat.

Quick SE 120: Wackelt einfach überall nach 2 Jahren . Aber das war meine allererste Rolle und ein Geschenk von einem (mittlerweile verstorbenen Freund) Drum hebe ich die auf. :>

Quick LC Baitcastrolle: Katalogpreis irgendwas im unteren Dreistelligen Bereich, glaub auch 299 DM, Bremse grausam, Verarbeitungsqualität innen mies (Werkzeugspuren etc.) Werfen ging aber gut!

Quick irgendwas FD 625 - die lief gut und satt bis ich alle Rollen zusammen auf Ebay verramscht hab aus Frust. Weiß den Name nimmer, war im Fishing 2000 Katalog drin und war grüngrau mit silberner Aluspule und Frontbremse.


So, genug gemotzt. : P


----------



## dawurzelsepp (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Minderwertig hab ich ja auch nirgendwo geschrieben, lediglich altbacken und überteuert.
> Zumindest betraf das die MDS.



So hab ichs auch nicht aufgefasst. #6

Bei der VSi + LTi mit Heckbremse mag ich vorallem die Kurbel mit dem Flexi Grip und dem Gegengewicht.....fand ich schon immer super, nur leihert da der Knauf immer etwas zu schnell aus.

Was an diesen späteren "Plastik" Rollen noch schlecht war ist das Spulengeräusch wenn ein Fisch abzieht. Das kleine "Klangblättchen" ist bei meinen Rollen schon überall abgebrochen |gr:. Gut war aber dafür das sich billigere Versionen wie z.B. die SEL130 auf einen 330 aufrüsten lassen.....einfach die Kunststoffschalen raus und Kugellager einsetzen. Aus 1 Kugellager schnell 3 gemacht und schon laufen sie etwas besser.



> Quick SE 120: Wackelt einfach überall nach 2 Jahren . Aber das war  meine allererste Rolle und ein Geschenk von einem (mittlerweile  verstorbenen Freund) Drum hebe ich die auf. :>



So eine hab ich auch noch in Kombination mit der passenden Telerute von damals. War glaube ich sogar ein Set. 
Solche Erinnerungsstücke müssen natürlich bleiben. #6


----------



## Shura (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Oha, ist deine Rute zufällig eine Zebco Fulda No. 1 ? Die hatte ich dazu bekommen und die passt farblich perfekt.  War wohl auch ein Set.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Bei der VSi + LTi mit Heckbremse mag ich vorallem die Kurbel mit dem Flexi Grip und dem Gegengewicht.....fand ich schon immer super, nur leihert da der Knauf immer etwas zu schnell aus.



Das Gegengewicht war ja ne zeitlang bei vielen Herstellern Mode. Hab zb noch ne alte Okuma Fina, etwas zeitgleich gekauft wie die VSi (so um 98-99 rum), auch die hat so ein Gegengewicht.
Qualitativ trennen diese beiden Rollen allerdings schon einiges, zugunsten der Okuma.
Die VSi hatte immer Probleme mit dem Wickelbild, egal wie ich es anstellte.
Bremse war auch nur so lala und die Spule wackelte gern mal.
Klemmt bei mir noch an irgendeiner älteren Spinnrute, kommt aber quasi nicht mehr zum Einsatz.


----------



## geomas (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Flexi-Grip und Magnetbremse gab es ja auch im Paket: Hab ne DAM 650 Exquisite an ner Stellfischrute. Die Rolle ist nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei in Sachen Verarbeitungsqualität, läuft aber ganz gut.
Die Kurbel-Längenverstellung ist wohl kaum einem Angler-Hirn entsprungen ;-)


----------



## jkc (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



geomas schrieb:


> Die Kurbel-Längenverstellung ist wohl kaum einem Angler-Hirn entsprungen ;-)



Hi, ich fand das war neben der Spule mit Kopfbremse und Entriegelung via Knopfdruck noch das beste an der Rolle...:q


----------



## Jan_angelt_wieder (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich habe die Quick Royal MDS heute bekommen.

Macht soweit den erwarteten Eindruck, auch die Bremse  Fühlt sich tatsächlich etwas ruckelig und "klebend" an, war aber auch zugedreht. Ich denke, die Rolle wird schon lange so gelegen haben.

Lediglich der Entriegelungsstift der Spule hängt bzw. ist sehr schwergängig. Da werden aber ein Bad in Petroleum und eine Ölung reichen, so denke ich zumindest.

Zum Getriebe kann ich jetzt sagen, dass es traumhaft weich-seidig läuft.

Am Wochenende wird sie dann zerlegt, gereinigt und neu gefettet und geölt. Muss mir noch ein "Sonderwerkzeug" (einfach eine etwas dickere U-Scheibe, für M10 oder M12 mit einem Schlitz vom Rand her) zur schonenden Demontage der Spulenmutter bauen.

Ich bin zufrieden. Die Rolle ist quasi aus erster Hand und hat daher schon eine kleine Geschichte. Wird sich gut an meiner ebenfalls noch in Deutschland hergestellten Sportex HM Turbo Spin 1 machen. Ist auch keine Leichtbaurute.

Bilder der Rolle folgen, wenn geöffnet.


----------



## geomas (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Jan_angelt_wieder schrieb:


> Ich habe die Quick Royal MDS heute bekommen.
> 
> Macht soweit den erwarteten Eindruck, auch die Bremse  Fühlt sich tatsächlich etwas ruckelig und "klebend" an, war aber auch zugedreht. Ich denke, die Rolle wird schon lange so gelegen haben.
> 
> ...



„Petri” zu Deinem Fang. Die Rolle ist bestimmt ein Hingucker an der (vergleichsweise) klassischen Rute.


----------



## Jan_angelt_wieder (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



geomas schrieb:


> „Petri” zu Deinem Fang. Die Rolle ist bestimmt ein Hingucker an der (vergleichsweise) klassischen Rute.



Danke.

Ich finde, die Quick sieht doch auch noch recht klassisch aus, Gut, bis auf die Spule vielleicht. 

Bisher hatte ich eine ABU Sorön an der Rute, die kommt jetzt an eine neuere (Fernost...) Sportex.


----------



## geomas (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Da bin ich ganz bei Dir, Jan. Klassische Rolle an klassischer Rute. Ich hoffe sehr, daß Du auch entsprechend klassische Köder fischst (Heintz- oder Effzett-Blinker, nen schönen Mepps-Spinner oder oder).

Die Form des Rollengehäuses der alten Quicks ist fast so zeitlos schön wie alte Sportwagen aus Zuffenhausen.


----------



## hans albers (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Wird sich gut an meiner ebenfalls noch in Deutschland hergestellten  Sportex HM Turbo Spin 1 machen. Ist auch keine Leichtbaurute.



....#6


----------



## Jan_angelt_wieder (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



geomas schrieb:


> .... Ich hoffe sehr, daß Du auch entsprechend klassische Köder fischst (Heintz- oder Effzett-Blinker, nen schönen Mepps-Spinner oder oder).....



Ich denke, mit Abu Tobys in 4 bis 10gr, Effzetts und kleinen Rapalas an Monofil kann man mir sicher keinen Frevel an der Quick oder Sportex vorwerfen 

Mepps-Spinner habe ich nie viel gehabt, liefen nie so gut, fand ich. Aber Mira-Spinner aus Schweden tun es auch.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich habe auch noch so eine Quick Royal MDS hier rumliegen, wohl das letzte DAM Modell welches noch nur in Deutschland gefertigt wurde.
Zufällig wurde die Rolle auch auf einer Sportex HM Turbo Spin 3 gefischt.
Und was soll ich sagen, die Rolle ist und war für mich ein überteuerter Schrott.
Die Bremse mit dem obskuren Magnetsystem war recht schnell hinüber, nachdem ich bei einem Wallerdrill versuchte sie ganz zu zu drehen, nach fest kommt dann eben Gewinde durch!
Später gab es dann noch eine krumme Achse, weil die Rolle überhaupt nicht mit der damaligen starken Geflochtenen klar kam, gut mit meiner eher groben Behandlung auch nicht?
Ebenso fing das Schnurlaufröllchen an einzulaufen, auch nicht für Geflecht gemacht!
Ich kann nur dazu raten mit diesen alten Rollen kein Geflecht zu fischen.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas. (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ich war am Sonntag mal wider auf einen Trödelmarkt und habe dort in einer Grabelkiste mit ca. 30 Rollen diese 4 rausgeholt und mitgenommen, die beiden DAM 550 u.550P jeweils mit Ersatzspule ( je 15€) sind in einem Top zustand, die ABU 506 (10er) ist so naja, bei der Daiwa AB 7050 (10er) ist die Bremse(Heck) so festgezogen und wahrscheinlich so verklebt das ich sie nicht geöffnet bekomme, hat vielleicht jemand eine Vorschlag wie  ich sie wenigsten auf bekomme


----------



## dawurzelsepp (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Shura schrieb:


> Oha, ist deine Rute zufällig eine Zebco Fulda No. 1 ? Die hatte ich dazu bekommen und die passt farblich perfekt.  War wohl auch ein Set.



Nene das ist ne blaue DAM Tele Spin 30 oder so in 2,40m und 10-30g WG. Das war zumindest ein orginal Set von DAM.
Die hatte ich in der Jugend beim Königsfischen (Platz 4) gewonnen, das dürfte so um 96-98 rum gewesen sein. 
Der Karpfen ist mir damals in die Schlingpflanzen gegangen und ich musste reinwaten.....ein unvergessliches Erlebnis wie ich zu dieser Rute gekommen bin. Die wird immer noch gepflegt und gefischt. Eine Bügelfeder bräuchte ich evtl mal für die SE120.


@Thomas.
Guten Fang hast du da gemacht :m


----------



## hans albers (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> DAM 550 u.550P jeweils mit Ersatzspule ( je 15€)


...#6

mit den beiden kannste nichts falschmachen..

zur dam 7050:
kann man den knauf nicht abschrauben ?
 oder gleich mal die ganze rolle aufmachen ,
und dat alte fett /grind raus,
plus evtl. hat sich das was verklemmt.

so eine dam liegt auch noch von vaddis angelsachen im keller
rum,
dort funktioniert die rücklaufsperre nicht mehr..


----------



## Wildkirsche (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Dann viel Spaß mit der Royal MDS !
Ich nutze diese Rollen auch für Ansitz auf Barsch bis Hecht.
Getriebe läuft gut, nach dem Schnurlaufröllchen immer mal schauen und saubermachen, dann gibts eigentlich keine Probleme mit der Rolle. Mit dem Zudrehen der Bremse da hatte ich auch bei einer Spule mal Ärger, wo sich am Bremsknopf ein Kunststoffgewinde in das Gegengewinde aus Metall reingefressen hat und festsaß (das betroffene Gewinde am besten mit etwas Staucherfett dünn einschmieren). Das Ende vom Lied war, daß ich die komplette Spule wegwerfen konnte. Es stimmt schon, daß bei dieser Rolle zu viel Geld in Echtvergoldung diverser Teile und in schicke Holzkästchen verbraten wurde. Überhaupt habe ich in der Vergangenheit auch immer wieder Ärger mit diversen DAM-Rollen gehabt hatte. So besitze ich 3 DAM Dura-Rollen, eigentlich wirklich geile Rollen, komplett aus Alu und einer TOP-Frontbremse. Aber auch hier gibts einige Macken, so z.B. eine Druckfeder am Bügelumschlagsystem, die immer wieder über Wulst an einem Metallstift drüberrutscht. Eigentlich soll dieser Wulst, die Feder an einem Ende festhalten, sowas kann nerven. Ebenso ist bei meiner großen DURA 560 FD der Bügel zulabberig, wenn man überlegt, daß diese Rolle eigentlich zum schweren Raubfisch/Brandungs-Angeln gedacht war. Mittlerweile schabt auch eine der Rollen und die unendliche Rücklaufsperre öffnet gerne mal und verweigert seinen Dienst....
Eine Rolle, die ich vor ca. 2 Jahren gebraucht gekauft habe, war eine DAM Quick Exquisite mit Frontbremse. Wirklich schöne Rolle, die Null Ärger macht. Mittlerweile wüßte ich gar nicht mehr, welche Rolle und vor allem von welchem Hersteller ich in Zukunft kaufen würde. Von DAM bin ich ein wenig enttäuscht, besonders auch von den Ruten. Rutentechnisch besitze ich 7 Sportex-Ruten bis Baujahr 2008, also alle noch made in Germany. An denen gibts wirklich nichts auszusetzen, Top-Lack, keine Risse in den Wicklungen, sehr haltbare Korkgriffe, geile Dinger. Die waren zwar alle recht teuer, aber sie sind es auch wert !


----------



## hans albers (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

die älteren dams (bis zur royal)

sind eigentlich bei leichter pflege unverwüstlich.

danach war es eher "trail & error"
bei den vielen plaste bombern in den 90 ern, und in den letzten jahren
den neuauflagen der quicks (wobei auch bessere modelle dabei waren)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Thomas. schrieb:


> bei der Daiwa AB 7050 (10er) ist die Bremse(Heck) so festgezogen und wahrscheinlich so verklebt das ich sie nicht geöffnet bekomme, hat vielleicht jemand eine Vorschlag wie  ich sie wenigsten auf bekomme


Alles abbbauen und separieren soweit geht, dann: Passend großes Schraubdeckelglas (Blechdeckel lösungsfest!) suchen und einweichen, zuschrauben stehen lassen, die Zeit arbeitet.
Waschbenzin, Öl, irgendwas wird gehen ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Bei dem Stück konnte ich nicht wiederstehen. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Willkommen im Club! #6

Man sieht so nicht ob die ältere oder neuere Version weil der Bügelarm verdeckt ist. Von der Spuleneloxierung und der Preisaufschrift würde ich auf älter tippen. 
Die ältere zumindest erste Version (immer mit Blecharm) hat das noch weitaus größere Kugellager, das ist echt Showtime :m, selbst bei der kleinen 2410 schon.

Was ist da hinten, hinter der Kurbel?


----------



## hans albers (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

top rolle.. bimmelrudi !!!

#g










damit reichts dann aber im rollen schränkchen...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club! #6
> 
> Man sieht so nicht ob die ältere oder neuere Version weil der Bügelarm verdeckt ist. Von der Spuleneloxierung und der Preisaufschrift würde ich auf älter tippen.
> Die ältere zumindest erste Version (immer mit Blecharm) hat das noch weitaus größere Kugellager, das ist echt Showtime :m, selbst bei der kleinen 2410 schon.
> ...



Hast richtig vermutet, ist die ältere Version.
Also mit blankem metallenem Bügelarm.
Das Pinion-Lager ist in der Tat richtig massiv, bisher mit das größte was ich in einer Rolle gesehen habe.

Das was du da hinter der Kurbel siehst (mußte echt erstmal ne Weile überlegen was du meinst, dann dämmerte es mir ) ist nen Etikett vom Angelgeschäft das diese Rolle damals verkauft hat.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> damit reichts dann aber im rollen schränkchen...



Die 2. Vitrine will doch auch gefüllt sein


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Aha, also alles noch mit Orginalbeschriftung! :m


----------



## hans albers (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Die 2. Vitrine will doch auch gefüllt sein



bestell  (bau) schon mal ne dritte..!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich will eine Galerie, sowas wie für 'ne große Kunstausstellung! :m


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> bestell  (bau) schon mal ne dritte..!



Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke....|kopfkrat

Mit Galerieformat einer Kunstausstellung kann ich nicht dienen, bzw. werd ich es auch nicht soweit kommen lassen.

Kleinformat ist auch schön :l


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Old School Rollenporno..Respekt [emoji106]


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Jetzt haste echt ein Problem - die ist fast voll und erst eine Serie durchgesammelt ! :m 

So eine blaue Abwechslung als Farbpunkt ist dringend nötig ...
Der Aufkleber ist ja echt mal aufwendig, mein einer Angelhändler auch sowas immer noch für sein Ruten gemacht, quasi ein Echtheitsaufkleber für "bei mir gekauft". Geht auch wirklich nicht wieder heile ab, muss man regelrecht auflösen und wegrubbeln.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> quasi ein Echtheitsaufkleber für "bei mir gekauft". Geht auch wirklich nicht wieder heile ab, muss man regelrecht auflösen und wegrubbeln.



So wie ich bei einer 50er Sigma..mein damaliger Händler hatte sowas bei hochpreisigen Rollen auch draufgeklebt. 

So eine Art Prägedruck mit Firmenwappen. 

Und ich Depp friemel das im Jugendeifer natürlich ab...aus,vorbei..verloren:-(


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jetzt haste echt ein Problem - die ist fast voll und erst eine Serie durchgesammelt ! :m
> 
> So eine blaue Abwechslung als Farbpunkt ist dringend nötig ...



Die farblichen "dramatischen" Farbpunkte sind aktuell noch in der obersten Etage, sieht man nur auf dem Bild nicht.

Ist bissl mehr wie nur eine Serie drinne (von C über D nach E hin zu X), andere Serien werde ich aber ganz sicher nicht komplettieren, C-Serie langt. 
Da kann ich mittlerweile ohne den Rollenfuß zu sehen direkt sagen, ob die Rolle noch aus Japan oder schon aus Korea ist.
Qualitativ gibt es da fast null Unterschiede (Spulen variieren je nach Modell aber durchaus), für die Altersbestimmung ist das aber nicht ganz unwichtig.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich hätte niemals den Thread öffnen dürfen. Wenn ihr so weiter macht gehe ich noch freiwillig auf Flohmärkte um alte Shakespeares zu finden


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bei dem Stück konnte ich nicht wiederstehen. :g



Super tolle Rolle, top Bimmelrudi #6


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke....|kopfkrat
> 
> Mit Galerieformat einer Kunstausstellung kann ich nicht dienen, bzw. werd ich es auch nicht soweit kommen lassen.
> 
> Kleinformat ist auch schön :l



Super Vitrine, und wo ist das Bild der 2.  Vitrine.Super rudi


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> .....und wo ist das Bild der 2.  Vitrine



noch nicht vorzeigtauglich |bla:


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> noch nicht vorzeigtauglich |bla:



rudi ist doch egal,wir sagen es ja nicht weiter.:q


----------



## geomas (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> noch nicht vorzeigtauglich |bla:



An Qualität und Quantität der Exponate kanns nicht liegen: ja mußt Du etwa die Vitrine noch putzen??? ;-)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ne aber erstmal zusammenbauen...bin allerdings momentan ans Bett gefesselt, bzw bewegen ist grad nicht so optimal. 

Das was da rein kommen soll liegt bis auf weiteres ungereinigt in nem Karton.
Erst nach Komplettentkeimung und Neuschmierung kommt ne Rolle bei mir inne Vitrine, vorher nicht.
Mitunter lagen die Rollen ja jahrzehntelang irgendwo rum, macht den Kohl dann auch nicht mehr fett wenn sie noch ein paar Wochen ausharren müssen.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Denn mal gute Besserung und wir freuen uns auf die Bilder wenn alles fertig ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Gute Besserung überhaupt, an alle Hustnasen, Vergrippten, Bettlägerigen und sonstwie Erkrankten! #6

Hat im Moment weite Ausmaße angenommen, wird aber auch wieder verschwinden - spätestens im März, wenn die Forellen locken ...


----------



## Thomas. (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Alles abbbauen und separieren soweit geht, dann: Passend großes Schraubdeckelglas (Blechdeckel lösungsfest!) suchen und einweichen, zuschrauben stehen lassen, die Zeit arbeitet.
> Waschbenzin, Öl, irgendwas wird gehen ...



Danke, tut wieder


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Zur Abwechslung mal keine Rolle zum herzeigen, aber nicht weniger interessant. 

Weiß Gott nicht einfach, ansowas heutzutage noch ranzukommen.:z


----------



## geomas (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hast Du eigentlich schon mal die Daiwa 1657 in der Hand gehabt? 
Wird wohl seit etwa 30 Jahren gebaut, was ja mehr als eine halbe Ewigkeit ist angesichts der heute üblichen Produktzyklen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich nehme mal an du meinst die Daiwa autobail 1657dm, auch als Harrier betitelt.

Gesehen habe ich sie schon bei einem Kollegen, der hatte sie mal aus England mitgebracht, wo sie auch nur verkauft wurde (oder noch wird).
Hierzulande konnte man sie meines Wissens nicht einfach mal so im Laden kaufen, im Prinzip ähnlich wie bei Daiwa Scottland Rods.

Ne GS9 wird heute auch noch unverändert gebaut (hier bei uns nur als Pickup-Version im Handel, in Spanien mit normalem Bügel), gab es schon in den frühen 70ern und hat damit auch ihren Nachfolger die BG90 bereits überlebt.:q


----------



## geomas (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an du meinst die Daiwa autobail 1657dm, auch als Harrier betitelt.
> 
> Gesehen habe ich sie schon bei einem Kollegen, der hatte sie mal aus England mitgebracht, wo sie auch nur verkauft wurde (oder noch wird).
> Hierzulande konnte man sie meines Wissens nicht einfach mal so im Laden kaufen, im Prinzip ähnlich wie bei Daiwa Scottland Rods.
> ...



Ja, die meine ich. Es gab wohl noch eine M-Version mit einem Kugellager weniger und ohne Schnellklappkurbel.
Die 1657 ist so häßlich in ihrem 80er-Jahre-Look, daß sie mir schon wieder richtig gut gefällt.

Die GS9 ist natürlich ein absoluter Klassiker. Und sogar erheblich billiger als die von mir erwähnte Plastik-Match-Rolle. Nur ist die GS9 für meine Art der Angelei ungefähr 5 Nummern zu groß.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



geomas schrieb:


> Ja, die meine ich. Es gab wohl noch eine M-Version mit einem Kugellager weniger und ohne Schnellklappkurbel.
> Die 1657 ist so häßlich in ihrem 80er-Jahre-Look, daß sie mir schon wieder richtig gut gefällt.
> 
> Die GS9 ist natürlich ein absoluter Klassiker. Und sogar erheblich billiger als die von mir erwähnte Plastik-Match-Rolle. Nur ist die GS9 für meine Art der Angelei ungefähr 5 Nummern zu groß.



Bissl schwer anner Matchrute...stimmt. |uhoh:
Aber kurbelt sich trotzdem butterweich wenn sie Pflege bekam.
Da verbiegt dir auch der stärkste Plötz nicht die Achse.
Müßte ich ja mal hochrechnen, was da an 18er Mono draufgeht...allein spaßenshalber :vik:

Kann eigentlich den Hype auf diese Heckbremsmatchrolle nicht wirklich verstehen. Heckbremse aus den 80ern...das ist für sich schon nen Todesurteil.#d


----------



## Minimax (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Sehr interessant mit der Autobail -hab grad mal etwas nachgelesen. Es gibt sie tatsächlich noch neu zu kaufen. Wobei die Kritiken ziemlich eindeutig negativ ausfallen. Aber ich find sie sozusagen als "lebendes Fossil" ziemlich cool.


----------



## geomas (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

^ ja, die Profis haben speziell bei den frühen Heckbremsrollen die Bremse dichtgeknallt und über die Kurbel gebremst/gedrillt.
Die 90er Jahre waren schon besser, was die Qualität der Heckbremsen angeht. Hab ne Shimano „Aero Perfection 1010W” oder so ähnlich, die ist für die feine Grundangelei prima, auch die Bremse ist absolut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Thomas. (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Müßte ich ja mal hochrechnen, was da an 18er Mono draufgeht...allein spaßenshalber :vik:



ca.2122m geht noch:q


----------



## Thomas. (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal keine Rolle zum herzeigen, aber nicht weniger interessant.
> 
> Weiß Gott nicht einfach, ansowas heutzutage noch ranzukommen.:z


 
 #6 ein paar Bilder mehr wären schön


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Mach ich nachher.

Dieses “Service Manual“ richtet sich nämlich explizit an Leute die ihr Tackle selber warten wollten, mit allem drum und dran.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ok, hier nun mal ein paar Bilder aus diesem Manual. 

[edit Mod: Anhänge gelöscht. Copyright-Verletzung]


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Und weiter gehts

[edit Mod: Anhänge gelöscht. Copyright-Verletzung]


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

2600C natürlich klasse! #6

S. -5- Exhibit (C) (6.Bild) sieht man gut, wieso Daiwa mit den GS schon ~1977 lautlose Rucklaufsperre konnte/könnte ...


----------



## hans albers (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

interessant,
danke für den upload..!


----------



## Thomas. (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ok, hier nun mal ein paar Bilder aus diesem Manual.
> 
> [edit Mod: Anhänge gelöscht. Copyright-Verletzung]


 

Copyright-Verletzung nach über 30 Jahren? hättest wenigstens bis nach 19 Uhr warten können, ich war Arbeiten:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Mußte jetzt mal fragen gehen, ich war schneller 

Glaube zwar nicht im geringsten, dass das Daiwa wirklich stört - im Gegenteil heizt ja deren Marktwert und das DAIWA an, und die "alte" Daiwa ohne Globeride ist längst perdu, aber prinzipiell hat der kontrollierende Moderator recht. 

Ist gerade im offenen WWW ein echtes Problem mit dem (C) , und Vorsicht ist hier die doppelt notwendige Mutter der Porzellankiste. 

Man kann prinzipiell auch immer bei der offiziellen Stelle oder eben lokalen Vertretung anfragen, eine einzige ordentliche Freigabe-Email reicht laut unserem Justitiar schon aus. 

Schwebte mir schon mal bei alten Zeitungsartikeln bzw. Werbebildern der Wurfzeitung von Shakespeare vor, hab ich bisher aber noch nicht durchexerziert. Für solche Thread zu "Altertumsschätzen" eine gute Richtung.


----------



## Kauli11 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo Leute,

habe hier noch Vier alte Schätzchen rumliegen, die ich gerne verkaufen möchte.
Habe leider keine Ahnung, wie die gehandelt werden.
Kann mir jemand helfen? Es handelt sich um:
DAM Quick 330
Karmann No. 41
Mitchell 320
Mitchell 324


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Das Alter ist nun nicht das Problem  , sondern der Zustand und zwar sowohl außen (verkratzt,vergammelt) als auch innen (verhärtet,vergammelt).  Gammelstücke bleiben i.d.R. immer unter 20€ incl. Versand.
Das Gegenteil ist nagelneu nie benutzt im orginalsauberen Orginalkarton und Orginalpapieren, also Orginal hoch 4, wobei sowas wegen hoher Bieterpreise dann auch kaum zum günstigen Einsatz an einer Sekundärrute hergenommen werden wird.

Die erzielten Preise bei ebay für gefragte und seltene Rollen in einigermaßen ansehnlichem Zustand sind momentan geradezu idiokratisch. :g #d   Aber es gibt auch nun Niedrigpreise bei Überangebotsartikel, z.B. die Quick 330 ist quasi am Boden, was mir aus der obigen Liste noch das wertvollste Stück zu sein scheint.


----------



## Kauli11 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@ Nordlichtangler, danke , hilft mir schonmal etwas weiter.

#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Bietet jemand #h bei ebay auf die große Daiwa Silver?

Dann sollten wir uns bitte per PN mal kurzschliessen ...


----------



## Thomas. (9. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bietet jemand #h bei ebay auf die große Daiwa Silver?
> 
> Dann sollten wir uns bitte per PN mal kurzschliessen ...




man sollte mal über eine eBay Rollen bieten WhatsApp Gruppe nachdenken


----------



## hans albers (9. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Bietet jemand #h bei ebay auf die große Daiwa Silver?



frag mal   @Bimmelrudi......


----------



## Thomas. (9. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> frag mal @Bimmelrudi......



der hat schon eine |kopfkrat


----------



## hans albers (9. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

"eine"   

der war  gut....


----------



## Marcoallround (9. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hey 
Ich habe zuhause noch 2 Alte DAIWA Graphite AG1650CT rumliegen. Die sind um die 30 Jahre alt und haben praktisch keine Gebrauchsspuren sie laufen aber nicht mehr ganz so gut. Ich müsste sie also mal ölen/fetten. Ich habe sie von einem älteren Herrn bekommen der die Rolle etwa 2 Jahre gefischt hat. 
Sind die Rollen noch etwas Wert? Wenn ja wie viel? 
Selber kann ich sie eigentlich nicht mehr gebauchen.
Grüsse Marco


----------



## hans albers (9. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin...

die stammen ja schon aus de zeit der plaste bomber
umstellung, ende 80 er ca.


also ich denke, lieber behalten und zb. an ne grundrute hängen.
mehr als 10 -15,- taler als paket sehe ich da nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich sehe die Werteinschätzung auch so, mehr geht da eigentlich nicht.

Vor ein paar Jahren kamen auch namhafte Oldies nicht vom berüchtigten Einstandsangebot weg, einmal hab ich sogar dem Verkäufer 1€ überwiesen und er die Rolle in die Mülltonne entsorgen sollen, weil der Versand plötzlich viel teurer sein sollte und Warenwert (Rolle schon recht zerkratzt) und Versandkosten somit gar nicht mehr passten.  Versandkosten sind bei den ehemaligen Budget-/Einsteigerrollen immer ein Thema, insofern Hermes Päckchen oder Sammelangebot, ja.

Hat man auch in etwas andere Relationen ca. Faktor 3-4 bei den Ruten, die mit >115cm länger als das Normpaket sind und wo ca. 13€ Versand den Rutenwert übersteigen. 
Besonders entwertend ist sowas für 2tlg Karpfenruten und dergleichen.


----------



## MS aus G (9. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@all,

der Rudi ist im Moment "not amused", darüber, das seine letzten Sachen/Bilder wohl gelöscht worden sind!!!

Ob,..., hat er erstmal offen gelassen! Er war sehr angefressen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## geomas (9. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

^ hab ich mir gedacht. Ich vermisse seine Beiträge im AB. Hoffentlich kommt er zurück.


----------



## Thomas. (10. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> der Rudi ist im Moment "not amused", darüber, das seine letzten Sachen/Bilder wohl gelöscht worden sind!!!



da ist er nicht der einzige #d:c
habe auch das Gefühl das zZ viel gelöscht wird, hier sind wahrscheinlich einige überfordert oder man hat den Bock zum Gärtner gemacht.


----------



## Shura (10. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Copyrightverletzung? Was hat er denn gepostet. Irgendwelche geheimen Daiwa-Akten? ; )


----------



## Marcoallround (10. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hey 
Schade dass die Rolle nicht mehr Wert ist. Dann benutze ich sie halt selbst. 
Huui 13 Euro für ein Sperrgutpacket bei un in der Schweiz kostet es mehr das Doppelte (29 FR.) Da überlegt man sich 2mal ob man die Rute wirklich bestellt. 
Grüsse Marco


----------



## hans albers (10. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Copyrightverletzung?




yap ,
waren alte daiwa  manuals/explosions blätter.


also da frage ich mich auch , 
ob 50 jahre alte datenblätter unbedingt gelöscht werden müssen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ hab ich mir gedacht. Ich vermisse seine Beiträge im AB. Hoffentlich kommt er zurück.


Ich schließe mich dem einfach an! #h #6

Es ist einfach mal auszuprobieren, abgelaufene Produkte und "un-tote" Firmen durch Besitzerwechsel eigentlich, wie man mit solchen alten Daten sorgenfrei umgehen tut.


----------



## Shura (10. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> yap ,
> waren alte daiwa  manuals/exlposions blätter.
> 
> 
> ...






Na, in nem Forum wo man nichtmal ein nachweislich selbst gezeichnetes Avatar nutzen darf, wundert mich das nicht. x) 

Hoffentlich entspannt sich Rudi wieder. : /


----------



## hans albers (10. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Hoffentlich entspannt sich Rudi wieder


...#6





 ich wollte als avatar mal nen selbst designten anker 
nehmen, wurde mir unter androhung einer verwarnung verboten.

naja ,
vielleicht ändert sich der anachronismus des AB etwas in zukunft.
ist doch nicht mehr zeitgemäss.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich finde die Unterdrückung der kreativen Eigenleistung auch nicht gut - wobei Symbole im Markenrecht und Geschmacksmusterschutz sind in der Tat Teile der rechtlichen Wild-West-Realität, allerdings ist das immer im Kontext Erwerbstätigkeit und Konkurrenz.
Bisher muss man das gemäß der ausgeschriebenen Forumsregel eine Zeichnung als Foto umwandeln und  irgendwie erkennbar windschief abfotografieren. :g


----------



## hans albers (10. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> als Foto umwandeln und  irgendwie erkennbar windschief abfotografieren. :g



....:vik:


----------



## Shura (10. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ja, und am besten noch ein Foto vom Abfotografiervorgang machen und amtlich absegnen lassen. ; D


----------



## Thomas. (11. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

gerade wieder vom Trödelmarkt diese Daiwa mit passendem Büchlein für 9,- € mitgenommen, ist leider für Rechts aber ich werde es mal probieren.#t


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Probier das, ist witzig!
Im schlimmsten Fall wird das bei noch ordentlicher Funktion und ein Teil einer Combo für ein super eindrückliches Kindergeschenk, Anfänger ab 5 kommen mit dieser USA-DAU bewährten Methode gut zurecht!


----------



## Thomas. (11. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ich werde es morgen mal nach der Arbeit versuchen, Wasser ist nur 300m entfernt und keiner sieht mich beim üben


----------



## Jan_angelt_wieder (14. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

So, es hat etwas gedauert, aber die Quick Royal MDS ist "überholt".

Was mir schon bei Erhalt der Rolle und jetzt auch mit komplett zerlegter, neu gefetteter und geölter Rolle auffällt, ist ein leichtes "Klack"-Geräusch immer am "Wendepunkt" des Führungsbügels, der auf dem Antriebsrad läuft und den Spulenhub erzeugt. Dieser Bügel muss auch beim Umbau von Rechts- auf Linkshandbetrieb getauscht werden. Also das "Klack" ist immer leicht hörbar, wenn die Spule ihren oberen und unteren Totpunkt erreicht hat.

Ein Bild des Bügels zur Verdeutlichung ist im Anhang. Ist so ein Geräusch normal?

Alle Innereien der Rolle waren ohne jegliche Verschleißerscheinungen. Lediglich außen waren zwei Defekte zu verzeichen, einmal war am Kurbelknauf was abgebrochen und die Spulenentriegelung ließ sich doch nicht mehr gangbar machen bzw. ist hier wohl die Feder gebrochen, ein Zerlegen jedoch nicht möglich. Also ist mir eine zweite Royal MDS 2500, stark gebraucht via Ebay "zugelaufen", an der diese Teile i.O. waren.

Testweise habe ich auch von dieser Rolle den schon sichtbar etwas eingelaufenen Führungsbügel in meine Rolle eingebaut, hier war das Klacken auch noch leicht zu hören.

Für mich muss das konstruktiv bedingt sein. Es ist einfach ein bisschen Spiel zwischen dem Führungsbügel und dem Mitnehmerzapfen auf dem Antriebsrad und daher kommt das "Klack".

Was meinen die alten Quick-Hasen dazu?

Danke und Gruß

Jan


----------



## Jan_angelt_wieder (14. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Achso....ich hatte ja Bilder versprochen beim zerlegen bzw. zusammensetzen. Allerdings bedingt zerlegen, reinigen, spülen in Petroleum natürlich immer schmierige Finger.....ebenso beim Wiederzusammenbau. 

Gute Fotos einer zerlegten MDS 4500 finden sich aber unter fogendem Link:

https://mulinete.wordpress.com/2011/08/26/dam-quick-royal-mds/

Die 2500 ist bis auf hier und da einen Sicherungsring weniger oder eine Scheibe mehr identisch.

Und es gibt, zumindest für die MDS 2500, zwei verschiedene Spulenausführungen mit leicht unterschiedlichen Bremsen. Einmal mit höherem Spulenrand, hier funktioniert die Bremse für mein Empfinden normal bis gut, und welche mit niedrigerem Spulenrand, wo die Bremse wirklich sehr "merkwürdig" ist. Ich habe zwei der merkwürdigen Spulen, und eine der besseren Spulen mit hohem Rand ist mir als neue Ersatzspule bei Ebay über den Weg gelaufen. Scheinbar hat DAM hier mal was nachgebessert, vielleicht auch aufgrund der Kritik an der Bremse.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

bei ebay ist eine ziemlich gut erhaltene erste Ü-Spulen Quick 3000 drin, aber bei ü60 mach ich nicht mehr mit! |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Jan_angelt_wieder schrieb:


> Gute Fotos einer zerlegten MDS 4500 finden sich aber unter fogendem Link:
> 
> https://mulinete.wordpress.com/2011/08/26/dam-quick-royal-mds/


Feine Bilder von dem Bremssystem, das ist echt mal gut! #6



Jan_angelt_wieder schrieb:


> Also das "Klack" ist immer leicht hörbar, wenn die Spule ihren oberen und unteren Totpunkt erreicht hat.


Das ist DER klassische Fehler bei allen Stationärrollen, wenn im Verlegegetriebeweg etwas ausgenudelt ist.
Erste probate Lösung ist nur Teil(e) austauschen. 
Fixen kann man evtl. mit dickerem Fett, das füllt das Spiel und verhindert wackeln.


----------



## Jan_angelt_wieder (14. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist DER klassische Fehler bei allen Stationärrollen, wenn im Verlegegetriebeweg etwas ausgenudelt ist.
> Erste probate Lösung ist nur Teil(e) austauschen.
> Fixen kann man evtl. mit dickerem Fett, das füllt das Spiel und verhindert wackeln.




Hallo Nordlichtangler,

"leider" ist das bei meiner nicht so. Es ist absolut kein Verschleiß bei den Teilen meiner ersten MDS festzustellen, sogar die Verchromung des Führungsbügels ist jungfräulich, an den Berührungspunkten kann man allerhöchstens einen Hauch davon erkennen, dass da was aufeinander reibt. Auch der Zapfen am Antriebsrad ist ohne Befund. Besser geht es nicht.

Und aus mehr Teilen besteht das Verlegegetriebe ja nun quasi nicht bei diesem System - Zapfen am Antriebsrad an Führungsbügel und Verschraubung mit der Hubachse. Da ist auch alles fest.

Ich habe eher den Gedanken, dass mein Fett, eines aus dem Kfz-Bereich, mit dem ich an Fahrradnaben sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, zu dick ist und daher die Hubachse mit der Spule in der Führung zu schwer hoch und runter zu bewegen ist.

Ein Test mit mit ReelX Rollenfett Soft folgt....


----------



## Jan_angelt_wieder (14. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

So, Problem gelöst.

Es war das scheinbar zu dicke Fett. Die Rollenachse konnte ich nur sehr schwer satt saugend-schmatzend im Antriebsritzel hoch- und runterbewegen....eigentlich ein gutes Zeichen, nur wohl zu viel des Guten für die Rolle, sie lief auch nicht mehr sehr leicht. Zumindest schwerer als mit der alten Schmierung.

Also Achse und Ritzel ausgebaut und gereinigt. Im Ritzel (ist ja eigentlich eine Ritzelhülse) und auf der Achse nur noch ReelX Soft verwendet. Ist mir eigentlich zu dünn, war bei einer anderen Rolle mal komplett von den Schmierstellen weggelaufen, daher bin ich etwas skeptisch über die Dauerschmierfähigkeit/Haftung von ReelX Soft.....

Aber dann, die Offenbarung. Die Rolle läuft leichter, sanft wie bei Erhalt und ohne Klacken....
Alle anderen Schmierstellen im Getriebe haben weiterhin das Mercedes-Radlagerfett.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Jan_angelt_wieder schrieb:


> So, Problem gelöst.
> ...
> 
> Alle anderen Schmierstellen im Getriebe haben weiterhin das Mercedes-*Radlagerfett*.


Klasse, also mal andersherum! #6   :q


----------



## hans albers (15. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

gut, das es so geklappt hat.


mal zuviel fett....


----------



## ramrod1708 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Bevor Sie in einer Kiste vergammelt frag ich mal hier: Jemand interesse an dieser Rolle?
Würde sie gegen Porto und eventuell ne Packung GuFis tauschen. 

Wenn einer interesse hat einfach melden. 








Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dawurzelsepp (6. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Nach langer Suche hab ich endlich wider eine Olympic VOS 150.

Nochmal besten Dank für den Tipp Thomas. 

Und hier das gute neu Stück neben meiner alten


----------



## Thomas. (6. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

nix zu danken sehr gerne, solange ihr alle keine GS-3 oder bezahlbare mini mite sucht sage ich gerne bescheid :q oder lasse andere bei eBay denn vortritt.
  sehen gut aus die 2 #6


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Danke.
Mit Daiwa hab ichs ned so die könnt ihr gerne alle haben :q


----------



## hans albers (8. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Mit Daiwa hab ichs ned so die könnt ihr gerne alle haben :q




mhh,
@Bimmelrudi ....|rolleyes





sieht gut aus , die olympic !


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Nach langer Suche hab ich endlich wider eine Olympic VOS 150.
> 
> Nochmal besten Dank für den Tipp Thomas.
> 
> ...



Schön zu sehen das du endlich was gefunden hast.
Die Kurbelachsen der Olympics sind schon recht speziell mit doppelter Schraubung, wüßte jedenfalls keine Marke aus der Zeit wo das auch so gemacht wurde.
Bestenfalls würde mir da noch Zebco einfallen, da waren die Rollen aus Ende 70er/Anfang 80er qualitativ auf sehr hohem Niveau.

Abgesehen davon haben diese alten Olympics ein sehr interessantes Getriebe, quasi der Vorläufer des Elliptic Gears von Okuma. 

Mit ner Olympic könnte ich aber auch noch dienen


----------



## geomas (8. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen das du endlich was gefunden hast.
> Die Kurbelachsen der Olympics sind schon recht speziell mit doppelter Schraubung, wüßte jedenfalls keine Marke aus der Zeit wo das auch so gemacht wurde.
> Bestenfalls würde mir da noch Zebco einfallen, da waren die Rollen aus Ende 70er/Anfang 80er qualitativ auf sehr hohem Niveau.
> 
> ...



Willkommen zurück!
Hab Deine Beiträge vermißt...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Da ^^ isser wieder! #6
(2 Leute ein Gedanke)

Ich habe jetzt auch eine 7000C, dank der Aufmerksamkeit Wiedereinstellen von Thomas. #6
Die kam mir anscheinend früher um 1980 mal größer vor :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ist jemand an der Rolle dran? Habe als Köttel absolut gern mit Finger Pick up gefischt, aber eine 2. wird man wohl in Deutschland kaum dazu bekommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

nein.

hau rin, über 40 geht die eher nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> nein.
> 
> hau rin, über 40 geht die eher nicht.



Nee, hab erst überlegt, aber wäre Blödsinn, sonst hätte ich hier aber auch nicht erst gefragt.

Hab noch gar keinen Platz dafür, aber reichlich zu Hause zu tun. Da gibt es wichtigeres.

Edit: Gute Punktlandung, genau 40 Euro#6


----------



## Thomas. (8. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> nein.
> 
> hau rin, über 40 geht die eher nicht.



ich bin beeindruckt #r

habe gerade auch wieder was feines ersteigert hätte dich vorher fragen sollen dann wär ich nicht so nervös gewesen :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hat was von Börsenkursen oder so ...
Ich war es aber nicht mit der Mitchell - hat wohl noch jemand mitgelesen (?)   :q

@Thomas. : Goldenes Daiwa?


----------



## Thomas. (8. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hat was von Börsenkursen oder so ...
> Ich war es aber nicht mit der Mitchell - hat wohl noch jemand mitgelesen (?)  :q
> 
> @Thomas. : Goldenes Daiwa?



leider nicht, wenn sie bei mir ist zeige ich sie hier man weis ja nie was noch passiert, du kannst ja leider auch ein Lied davon singen wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch eine 7000C, dank der Aufmerksamkeit Wiedereinstellen von Thomas. #6
> Die kam mir anscheinend früher um 1980 mal größer vor :m



Ich sach's ja, auch dich packt irgendwann das Daiwa-Fieber. :q
Das Umbauen auf knatterlos ist bei der 4000/7000C ne interessante Herausforderung wer es machen möchte.
Da ist bissl mehr erforderlich wie nur paar Teile aus andren Rollen einbauen. 
Aber auch mit Geräuch hat man ne Rolle die herrlich satt läuft und dies auch problemlos die nächsten 30 Jahre.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mit ner Olympic könnte ich aber auch noch dienen



Die kleinste der Serie :m

Olympic hatte anscheinend in Düsseldorf ihren deutschen Firmensitz und wurde unter anderem von Winter Angelsport vertrieben.



> Die Kurbelachsen der Olympics sind schon recht speziell mit doppelter  Schraubung, wüßte jedenfalls keine Marke aus der Zeit wo das auch so  gemacht wurde.



Glaubst man könnte so eine Achse neu anfertigen? 
Das Gewinde und der Durchmesser sind schon sehr fein und schwach.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Glaubst man könnte so eine Achse neu anfertigen?
> Das Gewinde und der Durchmesser sind schon sehr fein und schwach.



Kann man sicherlich schon, ist nur ne Frage des Aufwandes.
Man bräuchte wohl ne Drehbank dafür, denn es ist ja nen Vierkant der erstmal an den Enden rund gedreht werden müßte.
Das Feingewinde schneiden ist dann die leichteste Arbeit.

Müßtest dich vielleicht mal bei dir in der Nähe umhören ob es da irgendwo ne Schlosserbude gibt.
Für nen Dreher ist das eigentlich keine schwere Aufgabe.


----------



## Thomas. (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

HOHO
sie ist heute angekommen sehr schnell und in einem gutem zustand
jetzt habe ich beide Vorgänger der BR (zumindest die mit Heckbremse) von Shimano :q


und das ist das besondere Teil, obwohl es ist eigentlich nur ein Schalter der die Bremse Komplet zu macht



da sind beide 


und dann noch super günstig geschossen(+ E-spule), andre wollten da schon wesentlich mehr haben
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Spezial-Carbon-7000-Angelrolle-Rolle-Baitrunner-Freilauf-/323088678200?hash=item4b3995fd38%3Ag%3Amn8AAOSwIWVY-7ld&nma=true&si=MzhPXxxvq1q7WwbFFWYUOeWgdEc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

aber das ist sie beim besten willen nicht wert.


----------



## hans albers (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> und das ist das besondere Teil, obwohl es ist eigentlich nur ein Schalter der die Bremse Komplet zu macht




...goil..


mitte /ende 80 ziger ??


----------



## Thomas. (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> ...goil..
> 
> 
> mitte /ende 80 ziger ??



ich weiß es nicht aber das ist auch meine Vermutung |kopfkrat #c

es ist zwar schön das ich sie habe, aber soo goil finde ich das System nicht bremse ganz zu auf klack nee nich mein ding #d, aber für keine 40€ ist dat Teil für die Vitrine schon Ok
die andere 
Shimano Custom 7000 gefällt mir da schon besser, das ist so eine Art quick drag und die Bremskraft Last sich schön vorher über die Heckbremse einstellen ,nur das Teil wiegt mal eben mit Schnur fast 1kg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Du willst die also gar nicht mehr aktiv angeln? 

beruhigt mich ja in gewisser Weise


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Das wäre doch mal was für unsere Shakespeare-Sammler

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Shakespeare...301428?hash=item4b400f72b4:g:y50AAOSwpXNayhhR

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Shakespeare...326045?hash=item4b400fd2dd:g:KckAAOSwGWBayhw8

Sieht man auch immer seltener


----------



## Thomas. (12. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du willst die also gar nicht mehr aktiv angeln?
> 
> beruhigt mich ja in gewisser Weise



nee ich gehe doch nicht mit so altem Gelumpe angeln  dat tu ich mir nicht an, da würde ich ehr ein 10er drauflegen und mir eine einfache ST 10000RB holen.
Die Alten sind nur was fürs Auge :g

die einzige alte die mich reizen würde mal mit zu angeln wäre ausgerechnet die DAM 550 aber dafür brauch ich noch die passende Rute (Bj.) am liebsten eine schwere 2teilige

da ich sehr gerne mit der Match angel habe ich mir mal vor ein paar Jahren eine Hardy Matchmaker geholt weil da sehr viele von geschwärmt haben, schön ist sie ja, aber so stell ich mir eine Brandungsrute vor und habe das Teil sehr schnell wieder verkauft.


----------



## grubenreiner (12. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Bei mir is das anders, ich kauf nur was auch benutzt wird 

Heute morgen vor der Arbeit noch erfolgreich die alte Kombo aus Sigma 040 und Silstar Traverse X Match zum Einsatz gebracht...


----------



## hans albers (12. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Bei mir is das anders, ich kauf nur was auch benutzt wird




...#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Thomas. schrieb:


> die einzige alte die mich reizen würde mal mit zu angeln wäre ausgerechnet die DAM 550 aber dafür brauch ich noch die passende Rute (Bj.) am liebsten eine schwere 2teilige


Das hört sich nach einem (weiteren) Teilnehmer zum Modding-Projekt DAM Quick 100-500 an, leider sind die Schnurlaufröllchen ziemlich unbrauchbar ohne Rotation, das habe ich mir für 330N + 440N vorgenommen.
Der Anfiximpuls kam ja von hier, dass die innewohnende Mechanik doch besser ist als gedacht, und der Lauf ist einfach schön "mechanisch" :m

Ich habe 2 Gruppen, eine zum Sammeln,Aufheben,Ansehen und eine zum Angeln, z.B. so wie bei grubenreiner.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Heute morgen vor der Arbeit noch erfolgreich die alte Kombo aus Sigma 040 und Silstar Traverse X Match zum Einsatz gebracht...


Das ist zwar schon die "Plastik"-Sigma, aber sehr schönes Foto #6 und stimmige Kombo!


----------



## Pikepauly (12. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die alten Silstar Ruten waren schon eine Macht, sorry für Offtopic.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Bei mir is das anders, ich kauf nur was auch benutzt wird



#6 ich habe nur alte Schätzchen, mit denen ich früher mal geangelt habe und die ich auch heute noch sporadisch mitnehme.

Ich bin aber wohl auch kein richtiger Sammler.

Aber Spaß machen sie damals wie heute.

Petri zu dem schönen Fang.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die alten Silstar Ruten waren schon eine Macht, sorry für Offtopic.


Die Ruten dazu sind ja auch sehr wichtig, und hier mal schön passend bei (ur-)alt gegen neu:
HiPower-X und X45 sind aktuell 2017/18 von Shimano und Daiwa ganz groß wieder in den Topprodukten und in den Schlagzeilen, und dann schaut man sich sowas wie die Traverse-X an und sieht den geringen Fortschritt. 
Im Gegenteil, es hängt am TopEnd Blank u. Gesamtrute von der liebevollen Detailbesessenheit des Blankentwicklers bis zum Aufbauer oder Manufaktur ab - oder ist eben nicht gegeben.

Und die Rolle, die Sigmas besonders die Alufertigungen sind unübertroffen im Leistungsgewicht, die Stabilität ist höher als bei einer schon sehr guten Slammer, das Gewicht einer 40er auch heute noch top ~300g, und der Durchzug einzigartig.
Alleine die moderne Walzenlager-Einwegsperre ist nicht vorhanden, aber die braucht man auch nur dringlich bein intensiv taktilen Start-Stop-Angeleien.


----------



## Thomas. (12. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ups, mir fällt gerade ein meine Match und Karpfenruten so wie dazu gehörigen Rollen sind auch schon über 25 Jahre |rotwerden
habe mir aber jetzt schon mal 2 neue Karpfenruten gegönnt und 2 Rollen habe ich auch schon in Visier.
.


----------



## Thomas. (12. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Bei mir is das anders, ich kauf nur was auch benutzt wird
> 
> Heute morgen vor der Arbeit noch erfolgreich die alte Kombo aus Sigma 040 und Silstar Traverse X Match zum Einsatz gebracht...



 vor der Arbeit #6 ich habe es von der Arbeit zu einem tollen Gewässer mit sehr gutem Karpfen bestand ca. 400m immer Angeln im Auto, aber ich bekomme es weder vor noch nach der Arbeit gebacken #q


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Thomas. schrieb:


> Ups, mir fällt gerade ein meine Match und Karpfenruten so wie dazu gehörigen Rollen sind auch schon über 25 Jahre |rotwerden



Das ist doch super. #6
Letztes Jahr hab ich mir ne DAM Carbo Carp in 2 1/4 lbs und 3.90 geholt, die ist trotz Bj 94 mit den heutigen Ruten auf Augenhöhe.
In den 90ern wurde ja gutes Kohlefaser und schon Carbon verbaut.......seit dem ist nicht mehr viel neues gekommen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Sofern jemand mal gaanz rein zufällig irgendwo ne Daiwa 7000A sehen sollte, möge er mir doch bitte schreiben.

Für diejenigen die damit erstmal nix anfangen können...
...die 7000A sieht einer 7000C zum Verwechseln ähnlich, ist aber der Urtyp der C...gab es nur 1974.
Markanter Unterschied zur C ist nicht nur der Schriftzug (A anstatt C), sondern liegt im Detail.
Rote Kunstoffabdeckung am Kurbelgriff (rot nur bei den drei A-Urtypen 2500,4000,7000) sowie Druckknopfspule (nur bei 7000A).
Mehr Infos gern per PN, sonst krieg ich wieder einen auf den Sack.|rolleyes

Leider kam die von mir ergatterte niemals an, daher such ich nun nach einer weiteren.
Ich weiß, ist eher selten zu sehen, aber wenn sie mal einer sehen sollte, egal wie bescheiden sie aussieht, Bescheid sagen bitte.


----------



## Thomas. (18. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch eine zu meinem Glück



:m:vik:
meine neue Brandungsrolle  mini mite


----------



## dawurzelsepp (19. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Klasse Rollen Thomas. :m glückwunsch zum Fang.

Solche Kurbeln der GS1 hatten die Turbos damals auch schon, ich nehme mal schwer an die Daiwas sind Japaner.


----------



## hans albers (19. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

schöne " minis"...|rolleyes


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Solche Kurbeln der GS1 hatten die Turbos damals auch schon, ich nehme mal schwer an die Daiwas sind Japaner.



Die Daiwas gab es nur "Made in Japan", zumindest trifft das auf die Gold und auch die ersten Silver Series zu, denn zu dieser Zeit hieß die Firma noch Daiwa-Seiko und hatte auch nur Ruten/Rollen im Programm.
Hab hier noch nen alten Daiwa-Katalog von 1974, sehr überschaubar im Vergleich zum heutigen Programm.|supergri

Die Kurbel der GS1, 1000C/D und auch der SS No.1 (übrigens identisch mit der GS1, abgesehen von der Farbe) hatten alle die gleiche Kurbel.
Die Mutter oben ist aber eigentlich keine zum anziehen, sondern wird per Federspannung gehalten und gelöst zum Anlegen der Kurbel.
Nur leicht dran ziehen dann kann die Kurbel umgelegt werden.

Ähnliche Rollen aus dieser Zeit hatten eine einfache Schraublösung, welche freilich genausogut funktioniert. 


@Thomas: Glückwunsch, die kleine schaut sogar recht gut aus. Mit ner GS-3 klappts auch noch irgendwann. #h


----------



## Thomas. (19. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Klasse Rollen Thomas. glückwunsch zum Fang.






hans albers schrieb:


> schöne " minis"...







Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> @Thomas: Glückwunsch, die kleine schaut sogar recht gut aus. Mit ner GS-3 klappts auch noch irgendwann.



besten Dank, wobei ich nicht wüste an welcher Rute ich so kleine Dinger machen würde wenn ich damit noch angeln würde.
ja die GS-3 kommt zeit kommt Rolle:g


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Thomas. schrieb:


> besten Dank, wobei ich nicht wüste an welcher Rute ich so kleine Dinger machen würde wenn ich damit noch angeln würde.



Eisangel oder für die Kids 

Ich möcht meine 500C (müßte gleiche Größe sein wie Mini-Mite, oder die Mini ist mit der 700C baugleich) aber auch nicht mehr fischen, das ist echt schon arg kleines Spielzeug :q


----------



## dawurzelsepp (20. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Mutter oben ist aber eigentlich keine zum anziehen, sondern wird per Federspannung gehalten und gelöst zum Anlegen der Kurbel.
> Nur leicht dran ziehen dann kann die Kurbel umgelegt werden.



Wider was dazugelernt....Mann lernt nie aus.


@Thomas.
Manchmal frag ich mich warum ihr alle so große Rollen fischt.....die kleinen sind mir immer noch am liebsten :l Eine Shakespeare BB 2200 I oder ne Quick 330 ist da schon das größte was ich so im Einsatz hab.


----------



## hans albers (20. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin 

mit einer meiner minis fange ich immer  gern an ner alten
glasfaser rute köderfische mit ultraleichtpose...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Wider was dazugelernt....Mann lernt nie aus.
> 
> 
> @Thomas.
> Manchmal frag ich mich warum ihr alle so große Rollen fischt.....die kleinen sind mir immer noch am liebsten :l Eine Shakespeare BB 2200 I oder ne Quick 330 ist da schon das größte was ich so im Einsatz hab.



Ne Shakespeare BB2200 ist im Vergleich zur Daiwa 500C/700C/MiniMite schon nen dicker Klopper, ne 500C ist zb keine 7cm lang bei vollem Hub
Noch kleinere Rollen sind mir auch nicht bekannt, egal von welchem Hersteller, moderne eh nicht.

Letztlich bestimmt ja auch der persönl. Einsatz die Größe.
Ich selbst bin eher der Ansitzangler, bevorzugt auf Aal, Zander, Wels.
Hinzukommen die Gewässer die ich befische, MLK und Elbe sind auch oft dabei.
Da kann ich dann mit kleinen Rollen nicht viel anfangen, ein gewisse Größe ist da schon nötig. Vermehrt kommen bei mir also Größen ab einer Daiwa 2600C zum Einsatz, kleiner ist bei mir nur an einer Friedfischrute (SS No.1), die aber nicht wirklich oft zum Einsatz kommt...ich bevorzuge eher ne unberingte Speedrute zum KöFi-Fang.
Die Zwischengrößen ab 1300-2500 schlummern bei mir nur inner Vitrine.


----------



## Thomas. (20. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Thomas.
> Manchmal frag ich mich warum ihr alle so große Rollen fischt.....die kleinen sind mir immer noch am liebsten :l Eine Shakespeare BB 2200 I oder ne Quick 330 ist da schon das größte was ich so im Einsatz hab.



Nee bei mir ist es ausgeglichen, da ich eigentlich auch zu 95% Ansitzangler bin liegen immer 2 Ruten auf Grund und da sind dann BR 5010 6010 oder 12000D dran, die dritte Rute (Matsch o. Picker) da sind 2000er dran.
und wenn ich mal mit der Spin(5%) unterwegs bin 3000 u. 4000

und soo groß ist der unterschied auch nicht

@ hans albers, so was habe ich auch nur nicht ganz so zierlich

die habe ich mir mal für ganz kleines Geld geholt weil ich die Wicklung so toll fand und die Rolle weil sie farblich passt (und keine Daiwa oder Shimano :g


----------



## hans albers (20. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> @ hans albers, so was habe ich auch nur nicht ganz so zierlich



....|rolleyes


----------



## thanatos (22. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo Sammler ,angeregt durch Bares für Rares 
 wurde ich von einer Bekannten für eine Bekannte gefragt was man für echte Sammlerstücke so bekommen kann.
 Ihr verstorbener Mann hat so einiges gesammelt auch Angelgerät .
 1. Teil Shakespeare " President Supreme" unbenutzt in Originalverpackung .Damaliger Katalogpreis 259,- DM
 ist für 199,-DM gekauft worden.Nr. 2520-030

 2. Rolle Shakespeare "Sigma RT " im gleichen Zustand
 Nr. 2030-030 damaliger Preis 77,-DM

 Sie will sie bei eBay verticken aber nicht verschleudern
 nun hätte sie gern gewußt wieviel man für die etwa
 30 Jahre alten Rollen bekommen kann .
 Gebt bitte einen Tip ich hab keine Ahnung #c da ich kein Sammler bin .Falls jemand Interesse hat kann er ein Angebot machen ich werde es weiterleiten .
 Danke Paul


----------



## Thomas. (22. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



thanatos schrieb:


> Hallo Sammler ,angeregt durch Bares für Rares
> wurde ich von einer Bekannten für eine Bekannte gefragt was man für echte Sammlerstücke so bekommen kann.
> Ihr verstorbener Mann hat so einiges gesammelt auch Angelgerät .
> 1. Teil Shakespeare " President Supreme" unbenutzt in Originalverpackung .Damaliger Katalogpreis 259,- DM
> ...




Ich kenne beide Rollen nicht, aber die frage ist einfach zu beantworten

bei eBay wenn man sie zum versteigern einstellt zwischen 1€-???
zum Festpreis zwischen ???- bis zu jeden morgen steht ein Dummer auf.

Gerade bei eBay ist es wie an der Börse heute werden DAM Rollen für richtig Kohle gehandelt und Daiwa oder Shimano gehen für ganz kleines Geld übern Tisch und morgen bekommst du ein die Gesten im schlechten zustand für 100€ wegging im Top zustand in OVP für 25,-
alles selber schon mehrfach erlebt, aber ich bin der der warten kann. 
kleines Beispiel http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4816999&postcount=981

ich habe keine 40 bezahlt


----------



## hans albers (22. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin

die supreme ist schon ein feines röllchen,
vor allem mit orginal karton und gutem zustand.

 wert .. mhh...
also ich schätze mal
50-70,- euro.

die Rt  als plaste bomber eher 20,-

meine 5 cents


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Thomas schrieb es ja schon...die Nachfrage bestimmt den Preis.

Für Massenprodukte sollte man nicht wirklich viel erwarten, da ist nullkomma garnix dran selten...egal was sie früher mal gekostet haben.
Im Idealfall sieht das ein eingefleischter Shakespearesammler der diese Modelle auch noch sucht.
Dann kann man vielleicht was rauskitzeln, man weiß es halt nur nicht wer da bietet. 

Wirklich seltene oder rare Rollen wirste bei Ebay niemals finden, die gehen gewöhnlich in Auktionen und sind auch deutlich älter wie 70-80 Jahre.
Und selbst da muß man aufpassen, von den gefragten Stücken gibt es auch reichlich Fälschungen.
Das was wir hier in unseren Vitrinen zur Schau stellen ist jedenfalls nichts seltenes oder gar teures, es ist ehemalige Massenware, die uns aber dennoch erfreut. 

Die President Supreme kam übrigens 1993 auf den Markt, als 2520 in 2 versch. Größen, als billigere 2509, sowie 2510 Heckbremsversion.
Technisch war die 2520 gut aufgestellt, aber auch nix bahnbrechendes mehr.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte Daiwa mit seinen SS-Modellen längst alle andren überrollt.


Also wenn man die wirklich über Ebay verticken will, würde ich entweder nen Mindestpreis festlegen oder nur Sofortkauf. Aber viel mehr wie nen Fuffi wird man dafür auch vom eingefleischten Sammler wohl nicht kriegen, wenn überhaupt.
Und es kann durchaus länger dann dauern, bis man den richtigen Käufer angezogen hat.
Das sollte man dann einkalkulieren, wenn einem der Mindesterlös wirklich wichtig ist.


----------



## hans albers (22. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin,

 bis 70 ,- sind für die supreme vielleicht etwas hochgegriffen. 
ich korrigere mich da nach unten.... also eher 40- 50,- (mit glück !)


----------



## thanatos (22. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten ,werde es ausrichten .
 Wünsche allen einen schönen Abend .


----------



## dawurzelsepp (23. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Shakespeare Rollen sind im allgemeinen nicht so hoch gehandelt wie z.B. Quick. Viele der Verkäufer meinen aber einen richtigen Schatz zu haben und erhöhen die Preise.
Generell sind die Preise im Winter aber immer etwas höher wie im Sommer da weniger Leute die Aktionen beobachten......also im Sommer immer die Augen offen halten. 
Wenn meine Glasperlkabine wider steht und instandgesetzt dann kann ich auch wider äußerlich ramponierte Rollen mitsteigern und so den teueren Preisen entgegenwirken. Ein Neuaufbau hat ja auch was für sich.



Sammelt oder repariert von euch auch einer Rollen von Silstar?
Ich hätte da noch eine große 80er (Typ müsste ich schauen) ohne Kurbel zum hergeben.


----------



## Nuesse (23. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Guten Morgen  

Ich hab hier noch eine DAM Quick 550N ,kann man die verkaufen oder wird sowas verschenkt ?
Die ist relativ gut erhalten aber ohne Verpackung .
Gruss Holger #h


----------



## hans albers (23. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

schöne rolle,

am besten selbst fischen..
|rolleyes
ansonsten kann man sowas auch in der bucht verticken, 
in gutem zustand dann 20-30,- euro mit glück etwas mehr.
allerdings taucht die relativ häufig auf (wurde halt viel produziert), 
was auch auswirkung auf den preis hat.


vielleicht braucht ja hier jemand noch eine...|supergri


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die alten Quicks haben die letzten Jahre viel eingebüßt, die Preise gingen und gehen merklich nach unten.
Der Markt wurde damit einfach zu stark geflutet und die Nachfrage tendiert mittlerweile gegen null, eben weil sie hierzulande auch noch quasi in jedem Keller zu finden ist.

Abgesehen davon ist heutzutage der Einsatzzweck solch großer alter Rollen hierzulande doch stark limitiert.
Klar, wer regelmäßig im Meer fischt, hat da nen sorgenfreies Arbeitsgerät.
Im Inland schauts da aber anders aus, für Wels sind die Rollen nicht wirklich tauglich, schwache Bremse, z.T. Kunstoffspule und nicht skirted, Getriebe welches bei starkem Zug versagt, wäre ne ganz miese Nummer damit auf Flusswelse zu gehen.
Für alles andre wäre ne 550 einfach zu big


----------



## hans albers (23. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

moin

das stimmt.
für ne grundrute auf aal zb. ist die 550
schon etwas überdimensioniert.

da würde eher ne 330 er reichen.
(auch an der pilkrute zb.)

vielleicht schön putzen und sich am "oldschooldesign" erfreuen,
schön aussehen tut sie ja...


----------



## Nuesse (23. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Danke für Eure Mühe :m

Dann werde ich sie wohl verschenken .

Gruss Holger


----------



## hans albers (23. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

....#6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> 
> das stimmt.
> für ne grundrute auf aal zb. ist die 550
> ...



Zum Aalangeln würde es selbst die kleinste tun...robust sind die genauso wie die großen.
Ist natürlich auch etwas gewässerabhängig, ob nun nen Teich im Nahbereich oder nen Kanal mit Steinschüttung und Hängerlastigkeit beangelt wird.
Beim Aalangeln hab ich aber eh die Bremse dicht und fummel da auch nicht dran rum, folglich muß die Rolle eh nix können außer einleiern.
Da verlange ich der Rute+Schnur schon deutlich mehr ab, wenn ich pumpen muß.

Meine beiden größen Aale bisher (114+110cm aus 2008/09) hab ich mit ner Rute gebändigt, die ursprünglich mal eine Telestippe aus russischer Produktion war und mein Vater mir damals zur Wurfrute umbaute...wabbelig ist da echt noch geschmeichelt. 
Daran  war nen 0815-Heckbremsplastikbomber montiert, irgendwann Anfang der 90er mal bei Moritz gekauft für, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, nichtmal 40,-DM....bei 130,-DM Lehrgeld im Monat war nicht mehr drin.

Tja, die Rute hat mich quasi mein ganzes Angelleben begleitet, hat mehr Fische gebändigt wie jeder andre Stock (klar, kam auch öfter zum Einsatz) und versagte erst letztes Jahr nach über 35 Einsatzjahren ohne irgendwelche Pflege als beim banalen Auswerfen einer Posenmontage das 2.Segment vor der Spitze einfach abknickte....nunja, auch "Russentechnik" wird irgendwann mal müde |rolleyes
Die Rolle hab ich übrigens immernoch und tut weiterhin ihren Dienst seit ihrem Kauf vor gut 26 Jahren, auch wenn sie heute keine dicken Schlangen mehr bändigen muß (obwohl ich ihr das immernoch zutraue).
Evtl. mach ich mal nen Bild von der Rolle die Tage, kennt vielleicht der eine oder andere sogar noch.

Letztlich isses der Angler und nicht das Gerät.


----------



## hans albers (23. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

yap.. gut beschrieben....

ich angele übrigens zu 50% noch mit älterem gerät, das meiste selbst zsammengekauft,
allerdings eher im rollen bereich.
(dam, shakespeare , daiwa, ryobi etc..)

bei guter pflege sind die älteren rollen für mich meist zuverlässiger.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Zuverlässiger sind ältere Rollen definitv, eben auch weil die verbaute Technik zwar aus guten Materialien, aber dennoch schlicht und solide aufgebaut war.
Da war nicht wirklich was dran kaputtzukriegen, außer hin und wieder mal ne Bügelfeder je nach Modell.

Bei heutigen Rollen hat man tolle Technik, aber eben aus meiner Sicht auch starke Materialeinsparungen...oder besser gesagt, bewußt auf Leichtbau konzipiert und nicht mehr auf Langlebigkeit.
Heute sieht man quasi von jedem Modell in irgendeinem Netzwerk irgendwelche Macken oder Materialermüdungen aufgezeigt, selbst nach recht kurzer Zeit schon.

Das gabs so halt früher nicht, ansonsten würden unsereins wohl nicht mehr mit den Rollen aus Vaters und unserer Kindheit immernoch damit fischen.

Dennoch möchte man in einigen Bereichen heutzutage nicht mehr mit den alten Geräten von damals wirklich fischen.
Nicht das es keinen Spaß macht, ganz im Gegenteil.
Nur man ermüdet eben auch deutlich schneller wenn ich zb einfach mal ans Spinnfischen denke.
Da möcht ich heut ehrlich gesagt keinen Glasfaserknüppel mit ner 500g+ Rolle stundenlang rumwedeln:q
Im Grundangelbereich greif ich aber liebendgern auf ältere robuste Technik zurück, da kann mich das Leichtbaugedönse doch mal gern haben.


----------



## hans albers (24. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

yap

spinnangeln und leichtes pilken habe ich auch modernes gerät,
bzw. moderne ruten.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

@Bimmelrudi

Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen das eine Neuauflage z.B. einer Quick 330N, Shakespeare BB2200I mit technischen Erneuerungen sicher ihre Fans finden würde.
Allein ein kugelgelagertes Schnurlaufröllchen oder ein Walzenlager an der Antriebsachse wären nur kleine Veränderungen. 
Die Fortschritte sieht man ja bei den Quicks recht schön:
Quick 330 --> Quick 330N --> Quick 330P --> Quick 2000 --> Quick 2002 --> etc.

Eine Neuauflage der Noris Shakespeare Standard 2009 würde ich z.B. sofort kaufen.


----------



## Shura (24. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die Quick 1000er Serie wurde vor paar Jahren neu aufgelegt. Gab ne gute und ne abgespeckte Version. Quick FD und Quick Retro 

https://mulinete.wordpress.com/2011/02/19/dam-quick-fd/

Aber nie in der Hand gehabt !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Wegen der hohen Haltbarkeit waren die stabilen Rollen und besonders die der Hochtechnik um 1980 nicht der Liebling der Vertriebsleute 
Sie passen eben nicht zum Umsatzsteigerungsfetisch der Geplanten Obsoleszenz oder mindere Haltbarkeit nach Konstruktion.
Andererseits habe ich von den besonders haltbaren sehr viel mehr als nötig gekauft, das sind mit dem Habenwollen und Sammlerinstinkten dann auch sehr viele, und mehr als die Verkaufsplaner damals dachten.
Vielleicht kann sogar beim zunehmenden erschöpfen und auslaufen der Geplanten Obsoleszenz der Eckpunkt für ein neues Produktgenerieungsmodell sein, 
denn für etwas deutlich haltbares und robustes ist unsereins noch am ehesten geneigt 3stellige EURonen-Mengen auf den Tisch zu legen oder online zu vergüten.


----------



## hans albers (24. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> das sind mit dem Habenwollen und Sammlerinstinkten dann auch sehr viele,



....|supergri


----------



## geomas (24. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Letztlich isses der Angler und nicht das Gerät.




Danke, so nimmste mir noch meine letzten Hoffnungen ;-)




Schöne Geschichte mit der Sowjet-Rute und der Billigrolle. Ich freu mich jedes Mal, wenn ich Angler mit altem Gerät oder „Eigenkonstruktionen” am Wasser sehe.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi
> 
> Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen das eine Neuauflage z.B. einer Quick 330N, Shakespeare BB2200I mit technischen Erneuerungen sicher ihre Fans finden würde.
> Allein ein kugelgelagertes Schnurlaufröllchen oder ein Walzenlager an der Antriebsachse wären nur kleine Veränderungen.
> ...



So etwas ähnliches gibt es.....im Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten.
Google einfach mal nach "Star s7000", eine Rolle die einer Quick 550 sehr ähnlich ist, durchaus Retro erscheint aber doch modern ist. 

@Geomas: Warum sollte ich dir deine letzten Hoffnungen rauben? 
Das Werkzeug ersetzt nunmal nicht denjenigen, der es bedient...gilt schon seit der Steinzeit. 

Was sollten wir damals auch machen? Gab ja nüscht, außer beim netten russ. Soldaten im Magasin.

Kennste noch die tollen Goldaken die wir damals hatten?
Da hätte man auch Sicherheitsnadeln nehmen können, die waren von besserer Quali wie die Haken damals..konnteste mit der Hand aufbiegen so weich waren die.
Ich bin min. 1-2 die Woche an unseren größten See gefahren...hab dort stundenlang den Uferrand abgesucht in der Hoffnung bessere Haken aus der Tschechei oder UDSSR zu finden...und wir wurden auch fündig.
Genauso bei Posen usw...ich hing als Jugendlicher vermutlich öfter in den Bäumen um Posen dort rauszuholen. :q

Ich erinnere mich auch noch genau dran wie ich bei uns in Magdeburg im damaligen Kaufhaus "Olympia" zufällig nen Verkauf von 5m-Telestippen mitbekam. Sowas ging gewöhnlich nur unter der Hand weg.
Sofort nach Hause geradelt, Spardose geköpft und wieder hin da....hatte Glück, 2 Ruten waren noch da. Stückpreis damals 65,-M.
Eine hab ich damals meinem Bruder verkauft, der zu dieser Zeit auch erfolgreich an Bezirksmeisterschaften im Stippen teilnahm, die andre behielt ich selber.
Seine hat nicht lange gelebt (nix neues bei ihm, hat schon als kleiner Kaks den Indianern die Köpfe abgebissen |rolleyes), meine steht heut immer noch im Schuppen und kommt jeden Winter als Jokerrute beim Quappenangeln zum Einsatz...immerhin hält sie meinen PB bei Quappen mit 57cm.

Ich glaub da könnte man ganze Bücher füllen mit herrlichen Anekdoten aus der Zeit vor der Wende..hat denk ich jeder irgendwas unvergessliches erlebt, was sich auch mal lohnt zu erzählen.


----------



## geomas (24. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

^ haha, an die DDR-Goldhaken hab ich nur die allerschlechtesten Erinnerungen. Zum Glück erbarmte sich die Westverwandtschaft oder Freunde aus Dänemark und verhalfen mir so zu echten „Traum-Haken”.
Bis auf ganz wenige Teile sind inzwischen all meine Ost-Angelgeräte über den Jordan gegangen.

Hab zufällig heute noch eine Rolle gefunden, deren Anschaffung ich längst verdrängt hatte - ne Quick Finessa XL 444. Und ne zweite 130er Daiwa ist auf dem Weg...
Und ne 90er Jahre Shimano Aero Perfection, die ich lange gesucht habe, ist auch wieder da. Prima Rolle für die leichte Grundangelei.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Irgend so eine 90er Shimano-Rolle liegt bei mir auch noch im Schuppen....fürchterlicher Lauf (Kugellager Fehlanzeige), gruselige Heckbremse und schraubbare Spule |uhoh:


----------



## geomas (25. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Irgend so eine 90er Shimano-Rolle liegt bei mir auch noch im Schuppen....fürchterlicher Lauf (Kugellager Fehlanzeige), gruselige Heckbremse und schraubbare Spule |uhoh:



Naja, die kleine Aero Perfection 1000W (Heckbremse, Doppelkurbel, 2 Kugellager, Druckknopf-Wechselspulen) läuft wie ein Bienchen. Und schön schlicht gestaltet ist sie auch. Für mich ne prima Rolle zum leichten Grundangeln.
Aus der gleichen Ära stammen aber auch (glaub ich) die ersten Shimano-Modelle, die richtig billig gebaut waren und nur über den Namen verkauft werden konnten oder sollten.

Hab eben gerade noch 2 andere Billigrollen aus den frühen 90ern in der Hand gehabt, ne bordeaux-rote DAM CDII 225 und ne sehr kleine Shakespeare Sigma Supra RT, die haben soeben frische Schnur bekommen und sollen bei der Arbeit zeigen, ob sie sich an der Rute bewähren oder ein Fall für die Tonne sind.


----------



## hans albers (25. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> ich längst verdrängt hatte - ne Quick Finessa XL 444




schönes röllchen , die hab ich auch im einsatz.
(grundangel)

einer der letzten  quicks, die noch  die "alte " qualität hatten
(ca. 84)


----------



## Thomas. (26. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Irgend so eine 90er Shimano-Rolle liegt bei mir auch noch im Schuppen....fürchterlicher Lauf (Kugellager Fehlanzeige), gruselige Heckbremse und schraubbare Spule |uhoh:



all das negative macht sie ja schon interessant , kannst du mir sagen welche das ist (oder ein Bild wäre nett).
das schlimmste von Shimano finde ich die LX modele, und davon sind zZ einige in der Bucht zum sofort Kauf für einen Preis den ich wenn überhaupt nur ohne der 0 hinten bezahlen würde #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Falls Du deine Sonderlinge mal auseinandernimmst und dich länger mit beschäftigst, magst Du dann ein paar Fotos von den sonderlichen Mechanikelementen machen? 
Das ist schon bärig interessant, was es alles so schon gab, sich aber nicht breit durchgesetzt hat.

Ich habe z.B. von Shimano eine kleine Spinnrolle mit Quick Fire Trigger, zusätzliche Hebelmechanik am Rotor, Einhand-/Einfingeröffnung direkt mit der Rollenhand. (Aero Generation)


----------



## hans albers (26. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



> Google einfach mal nach "Star s7000", eine Rolle die einer Quick 550 sehr ähnlich ist,



hui...
ganz schöner brocken.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Thomas. schrieb:


> all das negative macht sie ja schon interessant , kannst du mir sagen welche das ist (oder ein Bild wäre nett).
> das schlimmste von Shimano finde ich die LX modele, und davon sind zZ einige in der Bucht zum sofort Kauf für einen Preis den ich wenn überhaupt nur ohne der 0 hinten bezahlen würde #d



Ich schau nachher mal nach ob ich sie spontan im Schuppen finde...LX könnte sogar sein.
Und was Nordlichangler da beschreibt hat sie definitv auch...diesen kleinen Triggerhebelzum gleichzeitigen Schnurfesthalten und Bügel öffnen.

Wenn ich sie finde, kommt nen Foto..ist versprochen.


----------



## Thomas. (26. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich schau nachher mal nach ob ich sie spontan im Schuppen finde...LX könnte sogar sein.
> Und was Nordlichangler da beschreibt hat sie definitv auch...diesen kleinen Triggerhebelzum gleichzeitigen Schnurfesthalten und Bügel öffnen.



meinst du mit Triggerhebel sowas


die habe ich mal in NL auf einen Trödel fürn 5er bekommen
leider fehlt die Krubel 
tausche gegen Shimano


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

So...ich hab sie gefunden 

Alter Falter..mit sowas bin ich echt mal angeln gegangen? |kopfkrat

Ok, das Teil erstmal geöffnet und vom netten Fettpopel befreit, Neuschmierung inklusive.
Anstatt Kugellager gibt es Kunststoffbuchsen...nicht weiter wild, kenne ich auch von Daiwa.
Diese Buchsen haben eine kleine Nut an 2 Stellen, passen also nur in eine bestimmte Stellung rein.
Nix wildes, man könnte sie problemlos durch Lager mit den Maßen 7x14x4mm (Id/Ad/B) ersetzen.
Hab aber grad keine passenden zur Hand und extra nur die bestellen...nö.

Allerdings liegen die Daiwa's im Metallkörper, hier purer Kunststoff der aneinander reibt..da hilft auch kein Fett weiter.

Pinion ist eingepresst im Rotor und wird per Metallplättchen dann gehalten...ok, kenne ich auch von der Daiwa 1500C/1050/ST900P.
Unterschied hier wieder die Kunstoffbuchse welche im Rotor sitzt.
Bei den Daiwa's findet man da kein Kunstoff, sondern entweder Bronze oder eben nüscht weils passend ist.
Die laufen damit butterweich.
Auch hier wieder Kunstoff auf Kunststoff, was trotz Fettung für schöne Reibungswiderstände sorgt.

Bügelmechanismus hab ich mal komplett auseinandergenommen, alles gereinigt, neu gefettet und wieder zusammen gebaut.
Die Feder scheint mir eigentlich noch gut zu sein, trotzdem vermittelt der Mechanismus mir den Eindruck als wäre sie müde.
Auch hier wieder schön schleifend Kunststoff auf Kunststoff.
Auch mit minimal gelösten Halteschrauben, etwas Fettung sowie U-Scheiben keine Besserung.

Habs dann gelassen da noch weiter rumzumurkeln, benutze das Ding eh nie mehr.

@Thomas: Wenn du sie haben willst, sag Bescheid.


----------



## hans albers (26. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

boah...

...ist dat ding hässlich


----------



## Thomas. (26. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ich finde sie schön #t (ich will sie)

bin immer wieder beeindruckt wie ihr euch mit denn Innereien und der Mechanik einer Rolle auskennt immer interessant zu lesen #r
ich bin da ehr wie nee Frau mit Auto, Hauptsache sieht gut aus läuft und macht keine Geräusche die nicht sollen sein |peinlich ( deshalb siehe Signatur |supergri)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



hans albers schrieb:


> boah...
> 
> ...ist dat ding hässlich



Da sind wir uns schonmal einig. 
Ich hatte damals ne ähnliche, war allerdings von Silstar (Modell keine Ahnung mehr).
Die war ungleich filigraner und schmeichlte mehr meiner Hand wie der Shimanski-Vollplastikbomber.

@Thomas: Schreib mir einfach mal per PN deine Anschrift, ich will nix dafür, außer VK.


----------



## geomas (26. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hatte heute „Youngtimer” im Einsatz:





90er Jahre Balzer Edition 1 Winklepicker (ne sehr feine Rute!) und Shimano Aero Perfection 1000W, bespult mit Maxima Chameleon in 0,15mm/3lbs

Macht einen Heidenspaß, mit dieser Kombo zu Angeln.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Bei dem Sturm hier heute wäre das sicher weniger lustig geworden...dazu noch ab und nen Hagelschauer...geile Sache

Nene, evtl. nochmal am WE probieren bevor ich wieder schaffen gehe.
Paar Tauwürmer nachher noch sammeln und alles ist schick:g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Also wenn ich mir so anschaue was für "neumodisches Zeugs" hier auftaucht :q :q 
Da rechne ich mal nach und komme nun auch schon auf 28 Jahre, seit den 90ern, wie die Zeit doch vergeht - was ist alt ?

Ich sehe es gerade bei den aktuellen Katalogen der letzten 5 Jahre, wenn man das Herauskommen-Modelljahr nicht dazu vermerkt, kann man nur die Übersicht verlieren. Alle 2 Jahre irgendwie neu oder scheinneu.
Welche Rollentype (und Rutentype noch viel mehr) das eigentlich genau ist ?
Was in einem Forum über textuelle Kommunikation nochmal problematischer ist, Diskussionen dazu wegen voll dran vorbei oft ad absurdum führt. Selbst Fotos helfen nicht so einfach, wenn die keiner mehr einordnen kann, und die lieben Hersteller/Anbieter kennen schon im nächsten Jahr ihre Sachen von zuvor nimmermehr ...


----------



## geomas (26. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

^ pardon! „Alt” ist ja relativ. Die abgebildete Rolle gehört zu der Ära nach den superkantigen Kunststoff-Bombern der 80er Jahre, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## angler1996 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

ja, alt , hätte noch eine GX zu bieten, nutz ich bis heute an der köfi-stippe, ein Kugellager - die geht nie kaputt.

 mein Weib meinte heute - sie will sich von alten und arbeitsintensiven trennen- ich hab ihr angeboten vorher auszuziehen|supergri


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ pardon! „Alt” ist ja relativ. Die abgebildete Rolle gehört zu der Ära nach den superkantigen Kunststoff-Bombern der 80er Jahre, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



Mittlere 90er bis Ende 90er kommt eher hin.
Shimano hat die Doppelkurbeln erst spät in den 90ern rausgebracht, um ein Balanceproblem (welches andre Hersteller mit diesem kleinen Knubbel gegenüber der Kurbel, kennen sicher viele noch, gabs bei fast jedem Hersteller) etwas optisch/praktisch eleganter zu lösen.
Es gibt zwar noch ein paar Modelle mit diesen Doppelkurbeln auch aktuell, für den eigentlichen Zweck brauchts man aber nicht mehr...die Rotoren sind heutzutage einfach perfekt ausbalanciert, muss man nicht mehr mit Gewichtsverlagerung gegensteuern.


----------



## geomas (26. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

An das Kaufdatum kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern. Müßte etwa 94/95 gewesen sein. Da waren die kantigen Rollen aus der Mode gekommen. In meinen Augen ists ein „Youngtimer” ;-)
Wollte diesen Thread nicht „zerschießen” oder zumüllen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Alles gut, muss ja nicht immer nur das 40 Jahre alte bleischwere Alumonster sein, was hier gezeigt wird.
Auch Youngtimer haben bereits Patina und ihren Charme


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Positiv muss man zu den grauen und schwarzen "Plastikmonstern" von Shimano vermerken, dass die ziemlich dunkel und sehr matt rüberkommen, das ist oft gut unauffällig und eine echte Wohltat ggü. dem Asia-Chique mit Rolex Hochglanz gold silber spiegelblank.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Stimmt, wobei dieses Hochglanzgedönse ja auch noch nicht so lange am Markt ist, auch irgendwie ne Modeerscheinung der letzten 10 Jahre wie nen Dutzend Kugellager (und die sitzen dann fast alle in der Kurbel )


----------



## Thomas. (28. April 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mittlere 90er bis Ende 90er kommt eher hin.
> Shimano hat die Doppelkurbeln erst spät in den 90ern rausgebracht, um ein Balanceproblem (welches andre Hersteller mit diesem kleinen Knubbel gegenüber der Kurbel, kennen sicher viele noch, gabs bei fast jedem Hersteller) etwas optisch/praktisch eleganter zu lösen.
> Es gibt zwar noch ein paar Modelle mit diesen Doppelkurbeln auch aktuell, für den eigentlichen Zweck brauchts man aber nicht mehr...die Rotoren sind heutzutage einfach perfekt ausbalanciert, muss man nicht mehr mit Gewichtsverlagerung gegensteuern.





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Positiv muss man zu den grauen und schwarzen "Plastikmonstern" von Shimano vermerken, dass die ziemlich dunkel und sehr matt rüberkommen, das ist oft gut unauffällig und eine echte Wohltat ggü. dem Asia-Chique mit Rolex Hochglanz gold silber spiegelblank.




2018 und 1993
einmal bligblig und ein mal zeitlos schön und wenn sie noch eine Heckbremse haben, Elegant. ich mag die alten Shimano Plastikmonster :l und die Doppelkurbeln


----------



## wusel345 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Moin Kollegen, wer kennt die Ambidex 2741 von Shakespeare und kann mir sagen, wieviel Kugellager sie hat oder gar ein Walzenlager. Kann im I-Net an techn. Daten nichts mehr über die Rolle finden. Ist ne tolle Rolle.


----------



## geomas (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

^^ Thomas. - da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung. Deine Baitrunner Aero GT ist ja fast so schlicht gestaltet wie meine kleine Aero Perfection. Und technisch sind sicher beide Shimanos prima.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Moin Kollegen, wer kennt die Ambidex 2741 von Shakespeare und kann mir sagen, wieviel Kugellager sie hat oder gar ein Walzenlager. Kann im I-Net an techn. Daten nichts mehr über die Rolle finden. Ist ne tolle Rolle.


Meinst du die Ambidex 2441 grün o. rot, President 2940 schwarz|anthrazit, Shakespeare Gold 2740 oder Gold 2741 ? 
2441 2KL, andere 1KL, 
2441+2940 Klinkensperre am Rotor, 2740+2741 Rastersperre am Großrad, von haus aus klickern alle.

Nachtrag:
die gerade vielen bei ebay sind keine Ambidex, sondern eine ehemals knapp Halbpreis günstig Einsteigervariante "Gold" 2741 in der großen Größe 40 (100m 60er) rund 600g schwer.
Hier z.B.
https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/7yAAAOSwNaRazRTn/s-l500.jpg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Für Vergleichsbilder Ambidex und mehr Informationen hier: 
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4599712&postcount=50
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4599721&postcount=52


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Unterschied zw. 2740 und 2741:

40er war das erste Modell und hat außenliegenden Bügelumschlag (wie bei blauer Ambidex, kl. Kunststoffknubbel am Rollenfuß)

41er war der Nachfolger mit innenliegendem Bügelumschlag (wie bei grün/roter Ambidex)

Von beiden gab es etliche Parallelbauten mit anderem Firmenlabel, bekannteste ist sicherlich Pflueger.


----------



## Shura (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die alten Aeros sind mit ihrer Schlichtheit und dem kratzunempfindlichen Finish toll! Vor allem waren da teilweise mega viele Ersatzspulen dabei. Und die Schnurverlegung ist auch erste Sahne dank Wormshaft.

Ich hatte diese hier eine Weile. Foto vom Innenleben finde ich leider nimmer.








Edit: Gefunden


----------



## wusel345 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Meinst du die Ambidex 2441 grün o. rot, President 2940 schwarz|anthrazit, Shakespeare Gold 2740 oder Gold 2741 ?
> 2441 2KL, andere 1KL,
> 2441+2940 Klinkensperre am Rotor, 2740+2741 Rastersperre am Großrad, von haus aus klickern alle.
> 
> ...




Ich meine die Ambidex 2741 Goldserie. Hab sie vor sehr vielen Jahren neu erstanden und ja, die in dem Link gezeigte ist es.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die habe ich auch. 
Im Verkaufsnamen war aber kein Ambidex, wenngleich die schon nach dem gleichen Konstruktionsschema aufgebaut ist.
Orginalkatalogdata habe ich wieder :m - darf ich hier aber nicht so einfach reinstellen. :g


----------



## wusel345 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Kannst du mir was über die Anzhal der Kugel- bzw., wenn vorhanden, Walzenlager mitteilen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

steht schon in # 1058 : 1 KL, kein Walzensperrlager


----------



## wusel345 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Nordlichtangler, ich danke dir und wünsche dir noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Thomas. (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

so eine Aero GT mit Kampfbremse suche ich ach noch, es gab glaube ich eine in einer 3000er Größe mit hoher Übersetzung und zusätzlicher Matchspule ich weiß leider nicht mehr welche es ist


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Thomas. schrieb:


> so eine Aero GT mit Kampfbremse suche ich ach noch, es gab glaube ich eine in einer 3000er Größe mit hoher Übersetzung und zusätzlicher Matchspule ich weiß leider nicht mehr welche es ist



Schimpfte sich Aero GTM  3000 

oder wars die 2000er GTM...oder die 3010 GTM? |kopfkrat

Letztere hatte ne Doppelkurbel, die beiden erstgenannten ne Einzelkurbel.


----------



## Thomas. (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



bimmelrudi schrieb:


> schimpfte sich aero gtm 3000
> 
> oder wars die 2000er gtm...oder die 3010 gtm? |kopfkrat
> 
> letztere hatte ne doppelkurbel, die beiden erstgenannten ne einzelkurbel.





3010 gtm #6


----------



## Thomas. (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich habe fertich :vik: nach fast 3 Jahren intensiver suche in der Bucht und anderen Verkaufsportalen so wie auf 100derten Trödelmärkten habe ich sie endlich vorletzten Samstag in der Bucht geschossen.





Serien sammeln kann ganz schön anstrengend sein und das auch noch bei einer Rolle die ja eigentlich zu tausenden produziert wurde.
und damit nicht all zu viel Langeweile aufkommt und es dieses mal nicht soo lange dauern soll, werde ich jetzt mal eine Serie von DAM versuchen da fehlen mir nur noch 3 ​


----------



## geomas (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

^ Glückwunsch zur Komplettierung der Serie!


Habe seit kurzem die Billig-Version Deiner Modelle im Einsatz. Klickert sehr diskret und ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Die Bremse läuft leider nicht ruckfrei an.





Daiwa B-130RL, gabs für nen Zehner, 80er Jahre? Der Farbton erinnert mich an Datsuns und Mazdas der Ära.


----------



## Michael.S (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ Glückwunsch zur Komplettierung der Serie!
> 
> 
> Habe seit kurzem die Billig-Version Deiner Modelle im Einsatz. Klickert sehr diskret und ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Die Bremse läuft leider nicht ruckfrei an.
> ...



Ich habe fast geglaubt das wäre eine Kosmos beim ersten Blick , auf dieser Seite steht DAM Kosmos , glaube ich aber eher nicht , die Kosmos war meiner Meinung nach nicht von DAM  : 
https://picclick.de/DAM-KOSMOS-NO-1017-Nr-492-332069991729.html


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ Glückwunsch zur Komplettierung der Serie!
> 
> 
> Habe seit kurzem die Billig-Version Deiner Modelle im Einsatz. Klickert sehr diskret und ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Die Bremse läuft leider nicht ruckfrei an.
> ...



Müßte Baujahr 81 etwa sein, ist die Weiterentwicklung der ursprünglichen Bronze-Series mit Option auf Rechts/Linksumbau (daher das Kürzel RL).
Die erste Bronze-Serie gabs entweder nur mit Links oder Rechtsbetrieb, wobei ich Rechtshand bisher noch nie gesehen habe.

Wenn die Bremse ruckelt, Spule runter und Bremsscheiben mal rausnehmen. Da dürften Teflonscheiben drin sein.
Die mal schön sauberwischen (auch die Metallwasher), gaaanz dünn einfetten und wieder zusammenbauen.
Die alten Teflonscheiben müssen noch gefettet werden, heutige Teflonscheiben kann man trocken benutzen.


----------



## Thomas. (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ Glückwunsch zur Komplettierung der Serie!
> Habe seit kurzem die Billig-Version Deiner Modelle im Einsatz. Klickert sehr diskret und ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Die Bremse läuft leider nicht ruckfrei an.



besten dank,
wenn das klickern der B-modele diskret sein soll dann besorge dir mal eine GS da ist das klickern diskret 
​


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Thomas. schrieb:


> Ich habe fertich -- nach fast 3 Jahren intensiver suche


Eigentlich nur fast, jetzt fehlen noch die X-Modelle :m

Hatte vor 2 Wochen die alte Katalogseite mit den nachgeschobenen kleinen Modellen in der Hand - kann ich dir an eine Email gerne zusenden. 
Oder Foto hier rein (?)


----------



## Thomas. (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Eigentlich nur fast, jetzt fehlen noch die X-Modelle :m
> 
> Hatte vor 2 Wochen die alte Katalogseite mit den nachgeschobenen kleinen Modellen in der Hand - kann ich dir an eine Email gerne zusenden.
> Oder Foto hier rein (?)



neeeeeeeee, nix x.
aber interessieren tut es mich trotzdem, ich sende dir meine mail. bei Fotos hier wirst du vielleicht verklagt


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Eigentlich nur fast, jetzt fehlen noch die X-Modelle :m
> 
> Hatte vor 2 Wochen die alte Katalogseite mit den nachgeschobenen kleinen Modellen in der Hand - kann ich dir an eine Email gerne zusenden.
> Oder Foto hier rein (?)


Würden nicht nur die X-Modelle fehlen, sondern auch erstmal dessen Pendants mit Außenanschlag, quasi 2.Serie der GS.
Wäre man mit GS 10/13/15/20/30/60/90 dann dabei. Von den X dann bis auf die 90 nochmal, von der 90 gab es die nicht.
Und wenn man es richtig königlich will, sammelt man noch die GS 1/2/3/6 als s-Version und komplettiert alles noch mit der BG-Serie...natürlich in 2facher Ausführung aus Japan und Neuauflage aus Thailand. 

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Mit X lag ich etwas falsch, das waren die Extended Gold Modelle ab GS-1X

Also so um 1978/79 gab es im Balzer+Daiwa-Katalog als Gold Außenanschlag (die Seite hab ich noch) : 
GS-0, GS-1, GS-2, GS-3, GS-6, GS-9 und Neu:  GS-10, GS-13, GS-15


----------



## Thomas. (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mit X lag ich etwas falsch, das waren die Extended Gold Modelle ab GS-1X
> 
> Also so um 1978/79 gab es im Balzer+Daiwa-Katalog als Gold Außenanschlag (die Seite hab ich noch) :
> GS-0, GS-1, GS-2, GS-3, GS-6, GS-9 und Neu: GS-10, GS-13, GS-15



davon hätte ich sehr gerne ein schönes Foto was ich mir ausdrucken kann, ich wäre dir sehr dankbar #h#6


----------



## Thomas. (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Würden nicht nur die X-Modelle fehlen, sondern auch erstmal dessen Pendants mit Außenanschlag, quasi 2.Serie der GS.
> Wäre man mit GS 10/13/15/20/30/60/90 dann dabei. Von den X dann bis auf die 90 nochmal, von der 90 gab es die nicht.
> Und wenn man es richtig königlich will, sammelt man noch die GS 1/2/3/6 als s-Version und komplettiert alles noch mit der BG-Serie...natürlich in 2facher Ausführung aus Japan und Neuauflage aus Thailand.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk



sicher sicher,


----------



## Thomas. (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Thomas. schrieb:


> davon hätte ich sehr gerne ein schönes Foto was ich mir ausdrucken kann, ich wäre dir sehr dankbar #h#6



Aller besten Dank #6, ist schon sehr informativ so alte Bilder aus Katalogen bin jetzt wieder ein wenig schlauer.
ich Wuste zb nicht das Daiwa über Balzer verkauft wurde.
schade das man hier keine Bilder von alten Katalogen einstellen darf.


----------



## Nuklearangler (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo, ich oute mich mal als Fan alter ABU Cardinal Rollen. 

Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal etwas mehr dazu schreiben. Ich habe in unterschiedlichen Anzahlen die Modelle 33, 44, 52, 54, 55, 57 und C5.

Neuerdings bin ich auf Shakespeare Rollen aufmerksam geworden, nicht zuletzt,  weil sie doch zu wesentlich zivileren Preisen gehandelt werden als die Alten Schweden. Ich habe erstmal je eine Sigma Pro und Eine Sigma Supra ersteigert. Meines Wissens besteht technisch gesehen der einzige Unterschied darin, dass die Pro ein Kugellager hat, die Supra dagegen 2 (kann man heute nur drüber schmunzeln). Die Rollen sehen mit ihrer Heckbremse und dem schwarzen Gehäuse ja meiner geliebten 50er Serie von ABU recht ähnlich, haben aber im Gegensatz dazu kein Schneckengetriebe, welches ja für sehr geringen Verschleiß bekannt ist.

Ich habe die Rollen noch nicht in der Hand gehabt,  sie liegen derzeit bei einem Freund in Deutschland (ich selbst wohne in Schweden). 
Ich bin schon gespannt. 

Daneben gibt es noch die eine oder andere Rollenserie, die ich interessant finde.

Beste 
Grüße aus Schweden |wavey:


----------



## Nuklearangler (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Also gur, ich schreibe dann mal etwas zu den Cardinal Rollen:

Mit den ganz frühen Rollen von ABU kenne ich mich nicht aus, kann durchaus sein, dass auf diese nicht alle meiner Beschreibungen zutreffen.

Drei Konstruktionsmerkmale haben alle hochwertigeren Cardinal Rollen gemeinsam: Ganzmetallgehäuse, Schneckengetriebe und Heckbremse.

Daneben gab es aber auch Serien, die einfacher ausfielen, mit Plastikgehäusedeckel und teilweise auch mit Kronenradgetrieben. Heckbremse war aber immer, ABU hatte diese als Standard schon mehr als ein Jahrzehnt, bevor Ende 70er/Anfang 80er der grosse Heckbremsetrend einsetzte und es zeitweise fast gar nicht anderes mehr gab (heute ist es das genaue Gegenteil). 
Bei den einfacheren Ausführungen ist vor die Modellnummer des hochwertigeren Pendants eine 1 in der Typenbezeichnung vorangestellt, z.B. 144 statt 44, oder 152 statt 52.

Alle Rollen haben nur ein Kugellager am Rotor.

Erst beim Nachfolgemodell der 44, also der schwarzen C4, liess sich der Bügel auch per Hand zurückklappen.

Die Rollen der Serie 33 - 77 sind für ihre Grösse recht leicht und handlich, die schräg unten sitzende Bremse ist eines der Bekanntesten Merkmale älterer Cardinal Rollen. 
Sie habenaber nur eine einfache Schnurverlegung durch einen simplen Exzenter. 
Ihre Bremsen waren berühmt in ihrer Zeit, sie lässt sich sehr fein einstellen. 
Die Rücklaufsperre klickert dezent, beim Nachfolger C3, C4 usw war sie lautlos und im Gegensatz zu den Vorgängern war die Spule übergreifend.

Die Modelle 52, 54, 55 und 57 werden von Vielen als das Beste angesehen, was ABU damals hergestellt hat.
Übergreifende Spule, lautlose Rücklaufsperre und ein ausgefeilteres Schnurverlegungssystem, das selbst heute noch die Verwendung geflochtener Schnüre zulässt.
Die Bremse ist beeindruckend, läuft ruckfrei an, hat aber einen Nachteil der 44 gegenüber: der Bereich, der am Ende relevant für die Einstellung ist, findet auf nur wenigen Milimetern Drehung am Bremsknopf am Heck der Rolle statt. Fingerspitzengefühl ist hier erforderlich! 

Das Design der 55 setzte Masstäbe, fast alles an Stationärrollen in den 80ern orientierte sich daran.

Allerdings waren diese Rollen bedingt durch die solide Bauweise ziemlich schwer, und mit dem Aufkommen der Graphit-Plastik-Leichtrollen wurden sie obsolet und verschwanden irgendwann.

Die in Schweden produzierten Rollen waren zudem teuer, und so begannen die Absatzprobleme. ABU verlagerte die Produktion der Stationärrollen ins Ausland und versuchte noch, mit ähnlich leichten Rollen und innovativen Ideen das Ruder rumzureissen, doch der Zug war abgefahren.

Allerdings würde die 44 später nochmal neu aufgelegt und verkaufte sich sehr gut.

Cardinal Rollen sind begehrte Sammlerstücke, eine 44 in sehr gutem Zustand wird bei etwa 100€ gehandelt.

Einen Pferdefuss gibt es allerdings bei den älteren Serien: wenn sie benutzt werden, platzt früher oder später die Kunststoffspule auseinander. Dauerhaft verkleben funktioniert nicht. 
Das führt dazu, dass original Ersatzspulen zu absurd hohen Preisen gehandelt werden.

Es gibt aber eine Alternative aus England. Dort gibt es einen Händler, der Ersatzspulen aus schwarz eloxiertem Aluminium anbietet, durchaus auch zu einem stolzen Preis.
Für meine 55er habe ich mal welche gekauft, das Ergebnis war wenig zufriedenstellend. Die Position auf der Rollenachse war nicht korrekt, die Schnurverlegung sah aus wie ein Schluck Wasser in der Kurve. Ich hab den Spulenkern dann selbst nachgebohrt, bis es passte.

Zur Zeit sind alle drei 44er in meinem Besitz ohne Spule, die Aluspulen aus England sollen für diese Rollen angeblich passen, wie man in einem holländischen Anglerblog nachlesen kann. Naja, mal sehen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Die schwarzen ABU 50er fand ich damals als die rauskamen, gar nicht so schlecht.
Sowas war das:
http://www.purepiscator.com/img/articles/120/abu11.jpg

Im Geräteverkauf fiel mir aber die Bügelmechanik negativ auf, d.h. der Bügel ließ sich nicht einfach per Hand umklappen, sondern nur per Kurbeldrehung.
So wurden wir einfach keine Freunde. :g

Inzwischen habe ich aber sogar recht frisch ein paar DAM Quick 330N + 440N, die können das auch nicht, was mir schon lange störend bekannt war.
Falls ich damit mal wirklich angeln möchte, müsste da ein Auslöser an die Bügelfedersperre. :q


----------



## Nuklearangler (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ja, genau die. Beim Ansitzangeln fällt der Punkt mit dem Bügelumschlag nicht so sehr ins Gewicht. War in den 80ern und 90ern auch nicht umsonst bei vielen Karpfenanglrrn die erste Wahl.
Beim Spinnfischen nervt es aber, ausserdem ist sie dafür einfach zu schwer.

Ich habe meine seit Anfang der 90er in Kombination mit dreiteiligen Karpfenruten von Sportex im Einsatz. Da ist ausser der erwähnten Spulenproblematik nie irgendwas mit gewesen, lsufen wie am ersten Tag ohne auch nur die geringste Wartung. Und das nach fast 30 Jahren.

Ich hab die Rollen sogar am Salzwasser eingetzt, oder bei fast -20 Grad beim Quappenfischen in Norwegen. 

Da ich in den letzten Jahren aber hauptsächlich Spinnfischen auf Forellen gemacht habe, sind sie zuletzt nicht mehr viel eingesetzt worden. Nachdem wir jetzt aber umgezogen sind, wird es wohl wieder häufiger werden.


----------



## Thomas. (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo
schön das sich hier jetzt auch einer rumtreibt der sich mit ABU auskennt ich mag ja ehr Shimano und Daiwa, aber eine 66 o.77 würde ich mir auch noch zulegen, und vielleicht kannst du mir was zu meinen 
ABU 653 GT, 654 GT(Japan) sagen, von wann bis wann sie gebaut wurden.
gruß
Thomas


----------



## Nuklearangler (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Thomas. schrieb:


> vielleicht kannst du mir was zu meinen
> ABU 653 GT, 654 GT(Japan) sagen, von wann bis wann sie gebaut wurden.
> gruß
> Thomas



Hallo Thomas, 
Ja, die 600er GT Serie war einer der Versuche, die absackenden Verkaufszahlen der 50er Serie zu kompensieren. Wie gesagt nicht mehr in Schweden produziert, weg vom Schneckengetriebe und dem Ganzmetallgehäuse. Dazu ein sehr gewöhnungsbedürftiges Design. Die Heckbremse blieb erhalten, mit wesentlich grösseren Bremsscheiben. Irgendwas besonderes war da noch mit der Bremse, ich erinnere mich nicht mehr.

Die Rolle war kurz gesagt kein Erfolg und konnte den Niedergang der Marke nicht aufhalten.

Es gab parallel dazu noch 800er Serie, deren Heckbremse wie die Schiebebremse einer Multirolle zu bedienen war. Aber auch damit konnten sie das Rad nicht neu gewinnen.

Es waren die 80er, auf einmal musste alles Carbon und ganz leicht sein. Die C4 und C5, also die moderneren Nachfolger der 44, waren durch ihr verhältnismäßig geringes Gewicht noch ganz gut im Rennen und wurden bis weit in die 90er herhestellt. 
Und die Heckbremse, auf die ABU etwa 2 Jahrzehnte das Monopol hatte, boten mittlerweile alle an. Das war nichts mehr, womit sie sich hervortun konnten. 

Wann genau deine Rollen gebaut wurde, weiss ich so nicht mehr. Ich würde sagen, dass diese Rollen nur gegen Ende der 80er und vielleicht noch Anfang 90er gebaut wurden, es gab sie nur ein paar Jahre.


----------



## Nuklearangler (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Es gibt übrigens ein nettes kleines Filmchen über ABU

https://youtu.be/aSVjYBSrL68


----------



## Thomas. (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Irgendwas besonderes war da noch mit der Bremse, ich erinnere mich nicht mehr.
> 
> Die Rolle war kurz gesagt kein Erfolg und konnte den Niedergang der Marke nicht aufhalten.
> 
> Es gab parallel dazu noch 800er Serie, deren Heckbremse wie die Schiebebremse einer Multirolle zu bedienen war. Aber auch damit konnten sie das Rad nicht neu gewinnen



die mit der Schiebebremse (Kampfbremse)suche ich auch noch (sporadisch :q ) im Bild links ist glaube ich deren Nachfolger, und die GT hat 3 teile um die Bremse einzustellen, unten für den Freilauf hinten für die normale und noch sowas wie eine Kampfbremse, noch auffällig ist das der Rotor in der andern Richtung dreht.


----------



## Nuklearangler (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Freilsuf, das war es! Ich wusste doch dass da nochh was war mit der Bremse. 

Dass der Rotor in die andere Richtung dreht, war mir nicht mehr bewusst. Das kenne ich aber noch von der Mitchell 300, bei der war das auch. Was eigentlich sehr sinnig ist beim Aufnehmen der Schnur mit dem Zeigefinger.


----------



## Nuklearangler (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Jedenfalls war es spannend, wie kreativ die Rollenkonstrukteure damals waren. 

Da gab es Rollen mit Freilauf und integriertem elektronischen Bissanzeiger von Cormoran.
Von Ryobi gab es eine Rolle, bei der der Knopf für die Brenseinstellung an der Kurbel war und die Bremse nicht auf die Spule, sondern den Rotor wirkte.
Es gab auch eine Rolle mit dem Bremshebel am Rollenfuss, war die von Mitchell? Das weiß ich gar nicht mehr. 
Oder Rollen mit einem Hebel zum Bügelumklappen. Völlig sinnbefreit, aber das gab es.
Heute ist es dagegen völlig öde, es ist vom Prinzip her alles dasselbe. Schön blank und glänzend, super leichtlaufend. Tolle Rollen zum Teil, aber ohne jeden Charakter.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo,

das ist einer der wenigen Threads, die mich hier aktuell interessieren. Seit dem 16.03. habe ich aber keine Benachrichtigung über neue Beiträge mehr bekommen und den Thread aus den Augen verloren.



Thomas. schrieb:


> da ich sehr gerne mit der Match angel habe ich mir mal vor ein paar Jahren eine Hardy Matchmaker geholt weil da sehr viele von geschwärmt haben, schön ist sie ja, aber so stell ich mir eine Brandungsrute vor und habe das Teil sehr schnell wieder verkauft.


: )
Ich hatte das Pendant von B&W.
Das sind schon besondere Ruten, aber es gibt ja Fans von diesen Ruten und anderem Gerät, die andere, aktuellere Technik Nutzende, für unwürdig halten.
Im Gegensatz zu alten Rollen, kann ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen, sich mit uralten Ruten abzumühen, von einigen Modellen mal abgesehen.



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das ist doch super. #6
> Letztes Jahr hab ich mir ne DAM ... Carp geholt, die ist trotz Bj 94 mit den heutigen Ruten auf Augenhöhe.
> In den 90ern wurde ja gutes Kohlefaser und schon Carbon verbaut.......seit dem ist nicht mehr viel neues gekommen.


Bist du dir sicher, dass in den 90ern schon Carbon verbaut wurde? Ich dachte, dass Carbon erst lange Jahre nach der Kohlefaser eingesetzt wurde.
; )



Thomas. schrieb:


> schade das man hier keine Bilder von alten Katalogen einstellen darf.


Ein paar alte Kataloge hätte ich auch gerne.
Man könnte die PDFs oder Fotos extern hoch laden und dann verlinken, aber der Aufwand ist auch ziemlich hoch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Es gab auch eine Rolle mit dem Bremshebel am Rollenfuss, war die von Mitchell? Das weiß ich gar nicht mehr.


Gibt es immer noch, reichlich in Japan für ihre besonderen Angelarten, sogar eine Ryobi Zauber in der Bauart. 
Verbessert das rein intuitive Direktbremsen schon nochmal sehr.



Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Oder Rollen mit einem Hebel zum Bügelumklappen. Völlig sinnbefreit, aber das gab es.


Shimano z.B. hatte das mehrere Generationen, Quickfire oder Firetrigger, hat im Prinzip funktioniert, wenn man einen stoisch gleichförmigen Wurfstil hat. 
Man muss wissen, dass in USA die Leute anders spinnen, mehr Tastenbetätigungen gewohnt sind bei den stehenden Statios und Baitcastern. 
Vor daher war das für diese Direkt-Bügelei Ungewohnten schon ein Angebot.



Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Heute ist es dagegen völlig öde, es ist vom Prinzip her alles dasselbe.



So schlimm finde ich das jetzt nicht. 
Erstmal ist dasselbe Bedienprinzip für mich eine Verbesserung, wenn ich zwischen verschiedenen Rollentypen und Generationen wechsle (standardmäßig 3 durcheinander, s.u.) .
Wie beim Auto die H-Schaltung in der Mittelkonsole und den 3 Pedalen.

Ausgehend von alten Shakespeare Ambidex und Sigma der 1978-83er Jahre, hin nach einer langen zeitlichen Durststrecke zu neueren Ryobi Applause/Zauber ab 2004/05 und BlackArc/RedArc,
weiter zu den superschnellen Hardbody Daiwas Legalis Exceler Theory Saltist HA ab 2015, alles Supermetallgehäuse mit immer höherer Präzision, immer tolleren Bremsen, dabei aber nicht mehr leichter geworden, sofern man die Modelle mit voller Power nimmt. 

Das ist selbst ggü. ABU nochmal ein spürbares mehr an Metalldrehbank, wenn man die Ryobis nimmt, die TT Power ist nun fast perfekt. 
Achja, die Penn Slammer als größere Liveliner für alles, oder kleine 360er Normal-Slammer nicht zu vergessen, die hat ihren ganz eigenen Charme und Stil. Gibts immer noch, ist auch schon alt.

Also ich vermisse nichts. Für mich haben sogar die pro Umdrehung fast 1m schnellen Daiwas 2500 3000 das Gufieren gerade nochmal merklich vereinfacht, geht jetzt von alleine mit der stimmigen Einzugsgeschwindigkeit, bei gleichfalls guter Kurbelpower. Notfalls kam der Hecht schon mit der "Schubkarre voll Kraut" raus. 

Braucht man nicht mehr unbedingt eine schraddelige Shimano Stradic zum Gufieren nehmen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Hallo,



Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Bei den einfacheren Ausführungen ist vor die Modellnummer des hochwertigeren Pendants eine 1 in der Typenbezeichnung vorangestellt, z.B. 144 statt 44, oder 152 statt 52.
> 
> Die Modelle 52, 54, 55 und 57 werden von Vielen als das Beste angesehen, was ABU damals hergestellt hat.
> Übergreifende Spule, lautlose Rücklaufsperre und ein ausgefeilteres Schnurverlegungssystem, das selbst heute noch die Verwendung geflochtener Schnüre zulässt.


Dass die 1XX einfacher als die XX Rollen sind, ist mir nicht bekannt; lediglich dass die XX Rollen auch für Linkshänder geeignet sind, wüsste ich als Unterscheidungsmerkmal mitzuteilen.



Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Es gibt aber eine Alternative aus England. Dort gibt es einen Händler, der Ersatzspulen aus schwarz eloxiertem Aluminium anbietet, durchaus auch zu einem stolzen Preis.
> Für meine 55er habe ich mal welche gekauft, das Ergebnis war wenig zufriedenstellend. Die Position auf der Rollenachse war nicht korrekt, die Schnurverlegung sah aus wie ein Schluck Wasser in der Kurve. Ich hab den Spulenkern dann selbst nachgebohrt, bis es passte.


Ich finde die Spulen eigentlich nicht so teuer.
Vergleiche mal mit Preisen der Massenware von japanischen Herstellern, also Spulen aus Metall.
Bisher habe ich schon einiges Positives zu den Spulen gelesen.
Ich finde es toll, dass jemand das in die Hand genommen hat.
Vielleicht hattest du einfach Pech.



Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Zur Zeit sind alle drei 44er in meinem Besitz ohne Spule, die Aluspulen aus England sollen für diese Rollen angeblich passen, wie man in einem holländischen Anglerblog nachlesen kann. Naja, mal sehen...


Es passen halt die Aluspulen, die eben für die C 44 vorgesehen sind.
Mir ist noch keine Spule einer 44 kaputt gegangen.



Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Allerdings würde die 44 später nochmal neu aufgelegt und verkaufte sich sehr gut.


Ich dachte, dass es die 33 gewesen wäre.

Gut, dass du die Abu Schweden Stationärrollen mal eingebracht hast.



Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Dass der Rotor in die andere Richtung dreht, war mir nicht mehr bewusst. Das kenne ich aber noch von der Mitchell 300, bei der war das auch. Was eigentlich sehr sinnig ist beim Aufnehmen der Schnur mit dem Zeigefinger.


Wie lange gibt es die sog. "Faulenzertechnik", erfunden von den Zandergöttern jetzt schon?
Damals hatte ich mich gefragt, wieso die Hersteller nicht einfach mit anders herum drehenden Rollen kommen.
Bis heute nichts..... 
Anstatt dessen immer neue, oft kurzlebige Ware, die von ihren verlogenen Marktschreiern an den Mann gebracht werden soll.



Nuklearangler schrieb:


> ... super leichtlaufend.


Bei manchen Modellen nur bis zur Beweislastumkehr.
:c


----------



## Nuklearangler (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Carbon ist nur die Kurzform vom englischen Begriff carbon fibre. Und jetzt darf dreimal geraten werden, was das heisst. Na? Kohlefaser. Carbon und Kohlefaser ist das Gleiche.

Allerdings ist nicht jede Kohlefaser gleich, das hat wohl etwas mit dem Druck zu tun, mit dem sie hergestellt wird. Da kann vielleicht jemand mehr zu beitragen, der davon Ahnung hat. Jedenfalls haben die heutigen Kohlefasern bessere Eigenschaften als die der 80er Jahre. Carbon nannte es sich aber da schon.

Die frühen Kohlefaserruten waren teilweise furchtbar bruchanfällig. Ich erinnere mich an die Serie Carbostar von Cormoran Mitte der 80er... Schrecklich. Von diesen Ruten hat bei mirvauch keine überlebt.

Das fing erst an, als ich auf Sportex Steckruten umstieg. Wobei ich erst zweiteilige 12 Fuss Ruten hatte, die sind mir nach und nach beim Verladen ins Auto oder schliessen des Kofferraums kaputtgegangen. Ja, die Kofferraumklappe ist der grösste natürliche Feind der Angelrute. 

Ich habe sie dann jeweils durch dreiteilige ersetzt. Sportex Topaz Carp 12 mit 2 lbs Testkurve für Aal, Hecht und Karpfen und Sportex Carp 13 mit 1 1/2 lbs Testkurve für Zander, Schleie usw. 
Und eine Sportex Topaz Match in 15 Fuss, das war mein Gerät Mitte der 90er. Und alles ist heute noch im Einsatz, einzig bei der ältesten davon fängt der Korkgriff an, sich aufzulösen.

Verglichen mit heutigen Rutn sind sie aber schon ein wenig schwer und auch die sehr parapolische Aktion bis tief ins Handteil ist aus heutiger Sicht gewöhnungsbedürftig. Man könnte sie auch etwas schwabbelig nennen.
Aber beim Ansitzangeln kommt es für mich nicht aufs Gramm an, im Gegensatz zu Spinn- oder Fliegenfischen.
Ich benutze die Ruten einfach weiter, zusammen mit den Cardinal 44 und 55. Ich hab mir ewig keine neuen Ruten oder Rollen für dieses Angeln gekauft. Das Zeug,was ich habe, ist so solide, das geht einfach nicht kaputt. Und dafür nehme ich die paar Gramm mehr gerne in Kauf.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

[QUOTE=Mr. Sprock;4833969


 Damals hatte ich mich gefragt, wieso die Hersteller nicht einfach mit anders herum drehenden Rollen kommen.
 Bis heute nichts..... 



 Hallo,


könnte daran liegen, oder auch gelegen haben, dass bei Rollen wie der Mitchell 300 durch die andere Wicklung der Wurf nicht mehr eingebremst werden kann, da beim Abbremsen mit dem Zeigefinger auf den Spulenrand hier die Schnur über den Finger läuft und nicht unten durchrutscht.
Von der Wickelqualität her war die Mitchell 300 Anfang bis Mitte der 1960er Jahre unerreicht. Wir konnten sie allerdings beim Casting (bei den Zielwurfdisziplinen) eben aus diesem Grund nicht benutzen und hatten hier meist die Mitchell 304.
Ich selbst habe noch drei alte Mitchell 300er. Zum Angeln waren die wirklich gut, wurden damals mit einer flachen und tiefen Spule geliefert.



Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Nuklearangler (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Dass die 1XX einfacher als die XX Rollen sind, ist mir nicht bekannt; lediglich dass die XX Rollen auch für Linkshänder geeignet sind, wüsste ich als Unterscheidungsmerkmal mitzuteilen.



Bei der 150er Serie geht es noch, da ist nur der Gehäusedeckel aus Plastik, und wie du schon sagst, auf Rechtshandbetrieb umbauen ist nicht. Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob es da nicht noch einen Unterschied gab. Die Rollen waren preislich unter der 50er Serie angesiedelt, eine 155 kostete damals glaube ich so 120 oder 130 DM.
Anders bei der 144. Da war der Unterschied schon grösser zur 44, die hat nämlich kein Schneckengetriebe, ich habe gerade eine hier und könnte Beweisfotos machen. Kurbel umbauen geht bei der 44 auch nicht, das ist also nicht relevant. Aber der Gehäusedeckel war auch aus ziemlich billigem Plastik.

Ich weiss nicht, ich hatte damals 5 Spulen für die 55 aus England bestellt, alle hatten denselben Fehler. Die Schur wickelte sich konisch auf der Rolle auf, unten war ganz wenig, und oben war die Spule schon randvoll. Ich habs ja gefixt, aber ärgerlich war es schon.

Eine Spule einer C5 habe ich mit dem Dremel so bearbeitet, dass sie auf die 55 passt. Das funktioniert exzellent.

Von allen Spulen meiner Cardinal Rollen ist mittlerweile mehr als die Hälfte auseinandergeflogen. Meist, wenn ich gerade neue Schnur draufgespult habe. Besonders ärgerliich, die ist dann nämlich auch für die Tonne.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> könnte daran liegen, oder auch gelegen haben, dass bei Rollen wie der Mitchell 300 durch die andere Wicklung der Wurf nicht mehr eingebremst werden kann, da beim Abbremsen mit dem Zeigefinger auf den Spulenrand hier die Schnur über den Finger läuft und nicht unten durchrutscht.


Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht, ob ich beim Spinnfischen sowas mache, also mit dem Finger abbremsen, aber danke für den Hinweis!
Muss ich beim nächsten Mal dran denken, das zu prüfen.



Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Carbon ist nur die Kurzform vom englischen Begriff carbon fibre. Und jetzt darf dreimal geraten werden, was das heisst. Na? Kohlefaser. Carbon und Kohlefaser ist das Gleiche.


War auch nur Spaß.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht, ob ich beim Spinnfischen sowas mache, also mit dem Finger abbremsen, aber danke für den Hinweis!


Ich mache das wirklich schon sehr oft, also vorher etwas stärker ausholen und beschleunigen als eigentlich nötig wäre, und dann mit dem Zeigefinger ein stärkeres Absinken zum Ende hin erzeugen. 

Dazu muss man seine Rolle auch im Schlaf beherrschen und intuitiv handhaben können, für mich ist dabei möglichst gleichartige Rollenkonstruktion und Bedienung von Vorteil.


----------



## Nuklearangler (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> War auch nur Spaß.


Ach so. :q


----------



## Nuklearangler (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Ich bin auch ein mit dem Finger Abbremser. Das geht bei der Mitchell 300 aber trotzdem, mit dem Rücken des Zeigefingers, bzw mit viel Gefühl.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> könnte daran liegen, oder auch gelegen haben, dass bei Rollen wie der Mitchell 300 durch die andere Wicklung der Wurf nicht mehr eingebremst werden kann, da beim Abbremsen mit dem Zeigefinger auf den Spulenrand hier die Schnur über den Finger läuft und nicht unten durchrutscht.


Hätteste einfach erstmal ganz korrekt auf Linkshänder umschulen müssen! :q


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht, ob ich beim Spinnfischen sowas mache, also mit dem Finger abbremsen, aber danke für den Hinweis!
> Muss ich beim nächsten Mal dran denken, das zu prüfen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hätteste einfach erstmal ganz korrekt auf Linkshänder umschulen müssen! :q




Hallo,


wäre, glaube ich, schwierig gewesen.
Wenn ich so nachdenke - wir hatten in der ganzen Truppe, so 12 bis 15 Jugendliche, keinen einzigen Linkshänder. Es genügte schon, wenn man bei Fliege-Arenberg die letzten beiden Würfe mit der linken Hand ausführen musste#d Schauder.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Thomas. (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Es gab auch eine Rolle mit dem Bremshebel am Rollenfuss, war die von Mitchell? Das weiß ich gar nicht mehr.





hat nix da sich Schnur und Hebel beim auswerfen in die Quere kommen, zumindest bei mir


----------



## Nuklearangler (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Genau die meinte ich.

Ach so, falls sich jemand für Cardinal Rollen interessiert, ich kann sowas wesentlich günstiger als bei Ebay besorgen. Beim schwedischen Gegenstück Tradera ist das Angebot sehr viel grösser und die Preise vielleicht die Hälfte.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Eisangel oder für die Kids
> 
> Ich möcht meine 500C (müßte gleiche Größe sein wie Mini-Mite, oder die Mini ist mit der 700C baugleich) aber auch nicht mehr fischen, das ist echt schon arg kleines Spielzeug :q



Ich zitiere mich einfach mal selber...konnte es mitlerweile erudieren.
Die Mini-Mite ist mit der 700C in der Größe identisch, auf beiden passen 100m 0,20er.
Die 500C ist noch nen bissl lütter, passen nur noch 80m drauf


----------



## Thomas. (9. August 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

so, möchte mal das Sommerloch ein wenig füllen, am letzten WE mal bei über 32 Grad auf einen Flohmarkt gewesen und ich konnte trotz Beisein meine Frau nicht nein sagen


eine 3€ die andere 15€
und dann sind mir 2 von denen in nee Bucht zugelaufen #c und ich wollte doch die Finger von denen lassen

kann mir jemand sagen welches Silber ich nehmen kann um den Rollenfuß der 7000er ein wenig nach zu besseren (am liebsten Sprühlack )​


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. August 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Na denn schonmal viel Spaß beim komplettieren der Serie....wußte doch es packt dich irgendwann auch noch

Mit Lack hab ich noch nicht experimentiert, und wenn, würd ich das Gehäuse vorher komplett reinigen und sandstrahlen um später nen sauberes einheitliches Ergebnis zu haben.
Die größeren Modelle wurden oft im Salzwasser benutzt, da isses irgendwann normal das Lack und Chrom Bläschen wirft.

Schaut doch sonst sehr gut aus, ich würds so lassen...Patina steht den alten Diven durchaus.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. August 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*

Jaja, die Silvers, die sind schon reizvoll! :m

Ich werde aber nicht komplettieren (wobei Flohmarktstolperer sind natürlich unwiderstehlich ) , die 2600C halte ich durchaus parat für das schnelle Einkurbeln auf großen Distanzen bei ihrer immerhin 1:4,8 Übersetzung, die laufen so richtig schnurrend rund, und die 7000 taugt bestens als Gigantenmodell fürs anschauen.

Ich werde Rollen für den wirklichen langfristigen Einsatz aber prinzipiell in mattschwarz (nach)lackieren, das ist grundsätzlich die einzig senkrechte Farbe, passt auch zu Daiwas der Generationen, überzeugt im Ergebnis wenigstens sofort, und löst keine Tussi-Duskussionen aus, ob die Rolle nun zur Combo passt oder nicht. :g



Thomas. schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen welches Silber ich nehmen kann um den Rollenfuß der 7000er ein wenig nach zu besseren (am liebsten Sprühlack )


Wird schwierig bei den meisten Metallic-Rollen der Zeit, weil das Mehrschichtlack ist: Grundierung, Basisfarbe, Glanzpartikel, Klarlack.  Wie Rudi sagt: richtig wäre ganz viel neu, also eine komplette Fläche/Sichtfläche.

Es geht aber schon, wenn man sich etwas bemüht, und sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus als aufgeblüht. 
Neulackierungen mit Pinsel hab ich vor rund 30 Jahren das letzte Mal gemacht, das war es mit Mehrfarben-Tarnanstrich aber recht leicht .. :m

Ich würde einfach mit einem der Felgensilber-Sprüh probieren, evtl. sogar gleich "Hammerschlag", das "geliert" auch mehrschichtig. Und gut abkleben, dann etwas mehr frei machen und ganz vorsichtig noch ein bischen übersprühen.

Ansonsten hat man mit Pinsel und verschiedenen Farbtönen/Töpfchen mehr Möglichkeiten, aber überzeugend ist das mehr bei Kratzern und Schmarren.


----------



## Thomas. (9. August 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Na denn schonmal viel Spaß beim komplettieren der Serie....wußte doch es packt dich irgendwann auch noch



nee komplettiert wird nicht, dafür sind einige zu selten aber wie Nordlicht schon schrieb, wenn mir die eine oder andere billig übern weg läuft 

und das mit dem Lacken lassen wir dann mal, dachte so an, nimm Dose OPEL Kadett Rally Silber und passt|supergri


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. August 2018)

*AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*



Thomas. schrieb:


> nee komplettiert wird nicht, dafür sind einige zu selten



Wirklich selten ist eigentlich keine der normalen Silver Series, also die C-Serie.
Bei einigen Modellen wird nur die Auflage und der Produktionszeitraum geringer/kürzer sein, hinzukommt das einige jener Modelle entweder hierzulande kaum erhältlich waren (betrifft zb die 500C/700C), oder sehr starken Beanspruchungen unterlagen wie zb die 7000C und noch mehr die 9000C.

Die 9000C ist ja bis auf die Farbe quasi identisch mit der GS-9, letztere wurde aber viel intensiver aufgelegt, wird mit Finger-Pickup selbst heute nach ü40 Jahren noch unverändert produziert und verkauft.
Ein sehr starket Abnehmer dieser Rollen ist zb Spanien.

Das sind halt Faktoren, die manches Modell rar und auch teuer machen, die Nachfrage nach diesen Modellen ist recht hoch wenn der Erhaltungszustand stimmt.
Vieles am Markt ist auch oftmals ordentlich abgewrackt, altes zähes teerartiges Fett, abgenudelte Gehäuseschrauben, starke Blasenbildung in Lack und Chrom, Korrosion an Verbindungen oder Gehäuseübergängen etc. etc.

Das sind dann Kriterien, wo ich durchaus auch bei einem länger gesuchten Modell dennoch die Finger von lasse.
Der Preis spielt dabei nur eine Nebenrolle.


Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Oktober 2018)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> *AW: Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)*
> 
> Jaja, die Silvers, die sind schon reizvoll



Geht bei mir auch stellenweise über die reinen Silvers hinaus, da es von einigen wenigen Modellen auch interessante Ableger in geringer Serienzahl gab, die heute kaum noch zu finden sind.

Zuerst gabs die C, später dann die D mit Druckknopfspule. Beide wurden sowohl in Japan wie auch später in Korea gebaut. Unterscheiden kann man das, sofern man nicht den Rollenfuß sieht, lediglich bei der C-Serie, denn dort gabs Veränderungen an der Spule und auch am Bremsknopf (Korea=gelbes Logo, Japan=rotes Logo).

Und dann gabs da auch noch Serien, die vermutlich nur sehr kurz und in geringer Stückzahl aufgelegt wurden. Die heutige quasi Null-Presenz dieser Modelle spricht jedenfalls dafür.

So zb vom 1300er Modell.
Die normale C und D sind allseits bekannt und auch noch problemlos zu beschaffen, selbst in Topzustand kein Problem.
Dann gabs von der D nen schwarzen Ableger (auch Spule schwarz eloxiert), die als E-Serie beschriftet wurde.
Ansonsten ist sie völlig identisch mit der 1300D.

Und von der 1300C gab es auch noch nen Ableger, an dem man auch noch sehr schön den Übergang von Hersteller Japan zu Korea sehen kann.
Dieses Modell ist etwas besonderes, denn zum einen trägt sie nicht nur Daiwa im Logo, sondern auch den damals frisch von Daiwa-Seiko gegründeteten Rollenhersteller Bando.
Auch diese Rolle ist schwarz, hat aber die silberfarbene Aluspule behalten.
Als kleines I-Tüpfelchen, und das ist nahezu einmalig bei der Silver Series und vor allem aus jener Zeit, hat sie bereits die allseits bekannte Schnellklappkurbel, die Daiwa damals patentieren ließ.
Mir ist ansonsten nur noch ein weiteres Modell aus jener Zeit bekannt, welches ebenfalls diese Kurbel schon hatte....und das war nen reiner JDM-Ableger der 1000C


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. Oktober 2018)

Ich ziehe meinen virtuellen Hut vor deiner Sachkenntnis


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe mir jetzt mehrere Rollen der Shakespeare Sigma Baureihen mit Heckbremse zugelegt, d.h. Sigma Supra und Sigma Pro der Grössen 030, 035 und 040. Speziell die Sigma Supra finde ich sehr interessant. Die Rolle ist ganz und gar aus Metall, auch die Spule, im Gegensatz zu der von der Pro. Was mir sehr gut gefällt ist, dass die Spulen der Supra Serie die Möglichkeit bieten, die Wickelkontur einzustellen. Selten solide Rollen mit seidenweich laufender Bremse. Allerdings können diese Rollen nicht mit den schwarzen Cardinalrollen von ABU mithalten, was die Schnurverlegung betrifft, geflochtene Schnüre lassen sich damit nicht wirklich fischen. Darauf waren die Rollen ja auch nicht ausgelegt, die modernen Dyneemaschnüre gab es damals ja noch nicht.
Ich wollte die Rollen Wochenende mal zum Hechtangeln im Schärengarten testen, mal sehen, was das wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich fische auf verschiedenen Sigma geflochtene Schnüre, zuerst die ummantelte Hemingway Futura, dann einige Jahre schon einfache grobe Geflochtene ala PowerPro. 
Allerdings alles dicke Dyneema-Schnure mit *realen* Durchmessern ab 0,20-0,25mm (Aufschrift-Kennzeichnung meint nur die Hälfte  ).
Geht einwandfrei gerade mit der Kreuzung aus dem recht schnellen Spulenhub, die Spulenwicklung ist sehr kurz, was wenig Raum für Wellenbildung lässt.
Die Heckbremse der Sigma Supra ist deren eine begrenzende Schwachstelle, ich habe die Dreh-Begrenzung längst rausgenommen. Ansonsten ist diese Rolle mechanisch immer noch vorbildlich für alle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2018)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Geht bei mir auch stellenweise über die reinen Silvers hinaus, da es von einigen wenigen Modellen auch interessante Ableger in geringer Serienzahl gab, die heute kaum noch zu finden sind.


Schönes und interessantes Bild - das sind dann noch gerademal Black Silvers 

Falls du mal auf dergestaltige Black Silver 2600X stößt, die merkwürdige Bauteile aus anderen Serien haben - die habe ich neu rekombiniert mit meinen 2600C und so gibt es in der freien Wildbahn irgendwo 3 Exemplare einer seltenen Kreuzung ...
Richtig blöd  fand ich, dass deren Druckknopfspulen (die eigentliche Begier) auf einer Achse *ohne* Excenterverlegung steckten, so dass die mit den 2600C nicht tauschbar waren. 

Vlt. sind einige nicht so genau nachvollziehbare Rollen (deiner) auch kreativ bastlerisch entstanden?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Oktober 2018)

Nuja, es gibt ja auch noch die X-Serie, welche sich als einzigste der Silver Series problemlos mit 2 Kugellagern nachrüsten lassen.
Aus dieser Serie wurde dann außerhalb Europas die Regal D-Serie (deklariert als D1000/1300/1600/2600/4000/7000) geschaffen in schwarz...bis auf den Rotor (kürzere Aussparung) und lautlose Sperre völlig identisch mit der X-Serie.
Findet man heute noch öfter in den Staaten oder Australien.

In Europa nannte Daiwa diese einfach weiterhin X, die Rollen waren aber ebenso schwarz.
Auf den Kartonagen dieser schwarzen X-Serie stand dann übrigens "Black Diamond Series".
4000X & 7000X in schwarz sind quasi nicht mehr zu finden, vermutlich geringe Auflage, wenig verkauft und heute hohe Nachfrage.
Die silbernen davon findet man noch hin und wieder, will aber keiner da Knarre eben laut und nicht lautlos baubar ohne Fräsearbeiten.

Nen Zwischending aus silberner X und schwarzer X war die XBZ-Serie (mir sind nur 3 Größen davon bekannt, 1300/1600/2600), schwarzer Korpus aber silberfarbene Spule der alten X.
Diese hat ebenfalls schon den veränderten Rotor der schwarzen X, hat aber noch keine lautlose Sperre.
Das einzigste was dazu fehlt ist etwas Federdraht und ein kleines Blech mit Schlitz zur Aufnahme..kann man problemlos nachrüsten.

Und dann gabs auch noch ne silberne X2, worin die sich aber von der normalen silbernen X unterscheidet, bin ich mangels Vergleichsobjekt überfragt.
Ich könnt mir aber vorstellen, das Daiwa bei dieser auch bereits ne Veränderung des Rotors vorgenommen hat und evtl. auch schon ne lautlose Rücklaufsperre.
Die Vorkehrungen waren teilweise dazu auch schon bei einigen Modellen der ersten X vorhanden.

Das schöne bei den verschiedensten Varianten der alten Daiwa's ist ja, viele Bauteile der verschiedensten Serien lassen sich mitunter wild durcheinander kombinieren.
Sei es aus den GS, der Bronze oder Apollo-Serie...oder gar Übersee/JDM-Modelle.
Die 2600C ist zb so ein Modell, wo so einiges auch von anderen Serien problemlos passt, und sei es nur man will die Knarre lautlos haben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Oktober 2018)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Richtig blöd  fand ich, dass deren Druckknopfspulen (die eigentliche Begier) auf einer Achse *ohne* Excenterverlegung steckten, so dass die mit den 2600C nicht tauschbar waren.



Hab ich wohl irgendwie beim letzten Mal überlesen 
Bei der X-Serie hat nur die 7000er ne Excenterverlegung, allerdings auch keine Druckkopfspule. 
War dei Achse der 2600X zu kurz/lang oder war das Gewinde der Verschraubung nicht identisch?

Könnt ich eigentlich mal mit ner 4000er probieren, da eiert noch nen 4000X-Ersatzteilspender in einer Kiste bei mir rum


----------



## hans albers (12. Oktober 2018)

moin

ich fische  auf meiner shakespeare  sigma 050 (allerdings keine supra)
auch eine geflochtene ( 015 fireline).
allerdings eher als grundrolle, oder zum pilken.
geht ganz gut, 
zum high end spinnfischen aber wohl eher nicht geeignet


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Oktober 2018)

hans albers schrieb:


> ich fische  auf meiner shakespeare  sigma 050
> ...
> zum high end spinnfischen aber wohl eher nicht geeignet


Wohl nur zum H.E. Welsen (mit evtl. noch dicker) , das wäre nochmal besser als eine Slammer oder sonstwas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Oktober 2018)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bei der X-Serie hat nur die 7000er ne Excenterverlegung, allerdings auch keine Druckkopfspule.
> War dei Achse der 2600X zu kurz/lang oder war das Gewinde der Verschraubung nicht identisch?


Der Aufsatz Druckknopfspule zu Verschraubung Normalspule vorne
und Dampflok-Kupplung zu Excenterrad-S-Schlitten hinten
passten nicht zusammen. 
Wollte aber unbedingt die Excenter-laufenden 2600C behalten, wegen dem erheblich ruhigeren Spulenhub + angenehmen Rundlauf. 
So kamen nur der kleinere weniger störende Rücklaufschalthebel der 2600X und die lautlose Rücklaufsperre der GS2 in meine 3Stk getunten 2600C.
Vom Einkurbeln her "putzen" sie sozusagen auch heute immer noch jede Daiwa 4000er vom Platz oder Rollenhalter


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Oktober 2018)

Du meinst die verstärkte Achse für die Druckkopfspulenaufnahme?
Die Achse der X ist etwas länger wie der C, ebenso das Pinion (steht bei der X weiter raus).
Demzufolge auch unterschiedliche Rotorhöhe inkl. Aufnahmeloch, da die X ja eigentlich schon für lautlose Knarre vorbereitet war, in den letzten Korea-Serien wurde dies auch serienmäßig dann verbaut.
Bei der C geht das halt nur durch Adaption von GS-Bauteilen, aber leider auch nicht für alle Modelle ohne merklich den Handwerker raushängen zu lassen und grundlegend den Rotor zu verändern.

Evtl. ginge es die Achse der 2600D zu nehmen, hat schließlich auch ne Druckknopfspule und das gleiche Gehäuse wie die C.
Ob die aber nen Excentergetriebe wie die C hat kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, besitze keine 2600D (nur kleinere der D-Serie) und für die D-Serie sind Schematics quasi nicht im Netz zu finden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe leider weder eine 2600D noch eine 1600D. Davon nur eine geniale Doku von damals noch Balzer ...
(wäre mal ein Punkt wegen der Zeigerechte Altmaterial da mal anzufragen)
Nun isses inzwischen in den vielen Jahren auch egal; ich habe die 3 modifizierten,  und seit letztem Jahr auch noch eine orginale für's Schaukästchen, das reicht erstmal. 
Für die schweren Einsätze sind die selbst heutzutage noch gut, inzwischen sind die genau über 40 Jahre alt, so lange habe ich die 3 alten schon.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Oktober 2018)

Hätte auch nur ne 1000D und 1300D hier, bei denen weiß ich halt das die Getriebe mit den gleichgroßen C-Modellen soweit identisch sind.
Von daher ist die Vermutung sicher nicht so abwägig, das 1600D und 2600D ebenfalls soweit identisch wären.
Ansich hat sich bei der D-Serie bis auf Druckknopfspule ja quasi nix geändert.

Fürs Grobe sind die Rollen heute noch hervorragend, da brauch man eh kein Schickimicki und erwartet einfach nur, das das Gerät läuft. 
Und das tun sie auch nach 40 Jahren noch anstandslos.
Selbst mit "kleinen" Modellen wie ner 1600 könnte man problemlos auf Hecht oder Aal gehen, die zicken kein bissl. Gehen immerhin auch 130m 0,40er drauf (GS15 ist etwa gleiche Größe=110m).
1500er und 2500er ist wieder ne andre Kiste, 1500er ist so ziemlich das billigste in robust was Daiwa je auf den Markt geworfen hat und die 2500er hat halt die Sperre am Drivegear (doppelt verzahnt, dennoch Excenter). Möcht ich mich, wenns drauf an kommt, nicht unbedingt drauf verlassen.
Nen Bekannter von mir fischt seit gut 26 Jahren mit seinen 7000C auf Wels und kommt gar nicht auf die Idee, sich was Modernes zu holen, solang wie die dicken Ladys es noch problemlos tun.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (13. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

Tschuldigung wenn ich hier einfach so reinplatze. Hat jemand von Euch evtl. noch einen Seitendeckel für eine Silstar EX 2240 zu Hause herumliegen? Bei einer Rolle bekomme ich leider den Deckel nicht mehr fest,da die Verschraubung gerissen ist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Oktober 2018)

Kannst du von dem defekten Deckel vielleicht mal ein Bild reinstellen?
Vielleicht kann man ihn ja noch flicken.
Ersatzteile für alte Silstarrollen sind extremst schwer zu beschaffen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (14. Oktober 2018)

Eine Unterlegscheibe fällt mir da nur ein. Die Rollen gibt es zwar immer mal wieder,aber kurioserweise ist immer irgendwas am Gehäusedeckel.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde es mit Epoxy oder Flüssigmetall kleben und je nach Kleber tempern ìm Backofen. Dann vorsichtig beischleifen und zukünftig die Schrauben nicht so fest anziehen.

Auf ze den Fall würde ich nicht versuchen, das Material zurück zu biegen denn, die Gefahr ist groß das es bricht und die Fuge wird so eng, das man den Kleber nicht mehr ordentlich zwischen bekommt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Oktober 2018)

Ich würds mit 2k-Kleber wohl machen. Gut aushärten lassen und vorsichtig nachschleifen. Das sollte dann ordentlich fest und stabil sein.
Vorher aber peinlichst auf saubere Fläche achten, nicht das da noch irgendwelche alten Fette oder Schmutz dranhängt, sonst wird der Kleber nicht halten.

Rest hat Testudo ja schon gut beschrieben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe mir mal für knapp 10,00€ Kleber bestellt (gibts leider nicht in der Pampa) und werde sehen ob es was wird oder nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (6. November 2018)

Naamds,

kennt oder hat hier wer von euch die Daiwa AB 2650 ? Leider funzt bei dem Teil die Rücklaufsperre nicht, und ich traue mich nicht wirklich die Achse zu entfernen um sehen zu können wo das Problem ist. Lieber sein lassen und in die Tonne hauen? Nutzen kann ich das riesige Ding eh nicht,aber ich hasse es wenn etwas nicht läuft wie es soll. 

Bilder kann ich gerne noch hochladen wenn es was nützt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. November 2018)

Ich kenne das Modell so aus dem Stehgreif jetzt zwar nicht, klingt für mich aber wie ein  Modell der späteren 80er mit Heckbremse.
Wie da die Sperre (getriebschonend vor dem Pinion oder Sperrung am Großrad) verbaut ist, wird man nur anhand von Bildern sehen können, ohne dem stochern wir wohl im Dunkeln

@Nordlichtangler: Ich konnte es mittlerweile herausfinden, die 2600D ist vom Getriebe her identisch mit der C, hat auch Excentergetriebe. Der Hauptunterschied ist eine veränderte Achse zur Aufnahme der Druckknopfspule. Ansonsten wüßte ich nicht was noch anders sein sollte. 
Bei den großen 4000-9000 Modellen ist das Sperrritzel ja direkt am Rotor verschraubt und sperrt quasi diesen (Dampframmen-Sperrung würd ichs nennen, kenne keine stabilere Variante) anstatt das Pinion, die kleineren Modelle bis 2600 haben das Ritzel ja direkt auf dem Pinion um dort zu sperren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. November 2018)

Fein, dass Du 2600D inspizieren konntest, hast Du eine?
Die sind dann wie die kleinere Schwester 1600D, davon gab es mal in einer ehemaligen Balzer-Händler-Angelzeitung einen tollen Bericht.
Ich wollte ja mal die Druckknopfspulen der 2600X in die 2600C einbauen, ging aber bei Stationärachse für excenterloses Getriebe eben nicht.
Nach Abwägen war mir der langsamere Excenterlauf der 2600C schon wichtiger.
Hab meine 7000C noch nicht aufgemacht, die recht kleinen Stahlscheibe-Sperr-Ritzel der 2600C kenn ich ja gut, ich meine da hab ich noch 3 von in der E-Teilebox rumliegen.

Der Satz von 2600C ist sogar immer noch aktuell daran schuld, dass ich mir keine moderne Daiwa Legalis 4000 HA oder BG 4000/4500/5000 HA kaufen mochte/wollte/sollte/mußte, obwohl das ja schön wäre, aber vergleichsweise komplett sinnlos.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (8. November 2018)

So,mehr vom Innenleben dieses "Treckers" AB 2650 geht leider (noch) nicht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. November 2018)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Fein, dass Du 2600D inspizieren konntest, hast Du eine?
> Die sind dann wie die kleinere Schwester 1600D, davon gab es mal in einer ehemaligen Balzer-Händler-Angelzeitung einen tollen Bericht.
> Ich wollte ja mal die Druckknopfspulen der 2600X in die 2600C einbauen, ging aber bei Stationärachse für excenterloses Getriebe eben nicht.
> Nach Abwägen war mir der langsamere Excenterlauf der 2600C schon wichtiger.
> ...



Habe selber keine 2600D, konnte aber in den Weiten des Webs ein Bild einer verkauften 2600D sehen, die auf den beigelegten Schematics präsentiert wurde.
Die Schematics waren zwar nicht vollständig zu sehen da die Rolle selber einiges abdeckte, das Getriebe war aber klar erkennbar....glasklares Excenter wie bei der 2600C. 
Mir gefällt der langsamere Excenterlauf der C auch deutlich besser, der Hub der X ist schon deutlich schneller.
Bei der 7000C brauchst nur mal den Rotor abnehmen und dir die Unterseite dessen ansehen, das Sperr-Ritzel ist direkt am an der Rotorunterseite fest verschraubt.
Und daher funktionieren auch diverse einfache Umbaumaßnahmen auf silent-Betrieb nicht so ohne weiteres.

Ich kenn da nur 2 Wege...

...der erste wäre den Heimwerkerking raushängen zu lassen und die Rotornut an der Unterseite zu kürzen, um dann den Aufbau der Silentsperre einer 4000X zu adaptieren.
Beim zweiten Weg läßt man seine linken Handwerkerhände wie sie sind und besorgt sich adaptierbare Ersatzteile anderer Rollen, vorallem das Pinion und Großrad ist dabei sehr wichtig, denn das Pinion muß länger sein wie das der originalen 7000C.
GS60/90, BG 90 und 7000X wären hier passende Kandidaten.
Anschließend kann man die Sperre wie bei der 2600C auf dem pinion aufbauen und das am Rotor verschraubte Ritzel entfernen.
Die Sperre ist danach leise (die der 4000/7000/9000 ist kein Vergleich mit 2600 und darunter, die großen sind wirklich laut), aber auch deutlich schwächer.
Mit der Originalsperre könnte man vermutlich auch Bäume halten, da reißt vermutlich eher das Pinion selber aus.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. November 2018)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> So,mehr vom Innenleben dieses "Treckers" AB 2650 geht leider (noch) nicht.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 315613
> ...



Die Rolle hat bereits eine getriebeschonende Sperre vor dem Pinion.
Einfach den Rotor abmontieren dann siest du sie. 

Problem dabei ist erstmal die Achse zu lösen, denn es ist ein Heckbremsmodell mit Druckknopfspule.
Die Achse müßte an 2 Punkten im hinteren Teil des Getriebes arretiert sein, einmal am Schlitten und der zweite Punkt vermutlich innerhalb der Heckbremse.
Diese Punkte sind zu lösen, dann kann die Achse nach vorn herausgezogen werden und gibt den Weg frei den Rotor abzunehmen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (10. November 2018)

Ja Mist,hier hat es den Gummi oder was auch immer das mal war so richtig schön zerfressen. Das Thema Achse entfernen hat sich damit erledigt. Ab in die Kiste,auch wenn sonst nichts weiter beschädigt oder ausgenudelt ist. Wie das nach einer Komplettreinigung aussieht ist wieder was anderes.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. November 2018)

Auf den Bildern kann man eigentlich nicht wirklich sehen, ob da irgendwas vergnaddelt ist. Das schaut für mich erstmal nach der klassischen Daiwa-typischen Sperre aus, wo normalerweile auch gar keine Kunststoffteile verbaut sind....auf deinen Bildern sehe ich da auch keine.

Bei Druckknopfspulensystemen gibt es noch einen Weg den Rotor abzunehmen, und zwar ohne die Achse vorher auszubauen.
Die Achse hat zur Spulenaufnahme im oberen Bereich einen quer durchgezogenen Stift, der zur Arretierung der Spulenratsche dient.
Diesen Stift kann man entfernen, sollte man aber möglichst nur mit entsprechendem Auspresswerkzeug (zb aus dem Fahrradbereich zum Öffnen von Kettengliedern) machen.
Der Stift sitzt sehr fest, mit Kombizange & Co. das zu versuchen wird nahezu immer scheitern und den Bauteilen Schaden zu fügen.
Wenn dieser Stift raus ist, kann man die Rotormutter lösen und den Rotor nach oben abheben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (13. November 2018)

Danke für die Antwort, da gibt es ja richtiges Proooofiwerkzeug (Spool Pin Piers o.ä.) mit stolzen Preisen um die 30,00 - 50,00 € je Werkzeug / Zange.  Ob das dann passt und ohne Beschädigungen funktioniert ist auch wieder so ne Sache,so zumindest die Meinung aus´m Angelladen. Irgendwie muss er raus,der Stift ... ich gebe nicht auf.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. November 2018)

Das sind in der Tat Profiwerkzeuge und die funktionieren auch. Allerdings machts wenig Sinn sich sowas anzuschaffen wenn es nur um ner Handvoll Rollen geht.
Da tuts dann auch nen Kettennietenlöser aus dem Fahrradhandel, der macht im Prinzip auch nix andres.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich hab hier auch noch etliche Neuteile für ältere Shakespeare's rumliegen, größtenteils vermutlich für die Ball Bearings, aber auch für Sigmas (50-80) und Ambidex(2400-2450).
> ...
> Achja, wer noch ne nagelneue Matchspule für die Ambidex Super 2411 sucht, ich hätte da auch noch eine über.



Ich hebe mal die Hand und werde mich bei Dir melden, muss mal den Bedarf bei den Shakespeare durchchecken, habe Zeit für das Getüdel im Februar.
Die Matchspule 2411 als Ergänzung wäre dann interessant, wenn ich die schwere Rolle >400g für lange Bolo brauche.


----------



## Pokolyt (22. Januar 2019)

Hallo, ich habe noch eine *Shakespeare Cosmos 2002. Top Zustand.
Weis jemand wann die verkauft wurde?
	

		
			
		

		
	





*


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Januar 2019)

> Ich hab hier auch noch etliche Neuteile für ältere Shakespeare's rumliegen, größtenteils vermutlich für die Ball Bearings



würde da gegebenenfalls auch mal drauf zurückkommen, allerdings bin ich da eher im kleinen segment zu hause - 030/035/040.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Januar 2019)

Gerne doch...wenn ich passendes da habe, kein Thema.

Ich such mir ja schon ne ganze Weile nen Wolf nach Schematics für ältere Shakespeares, aber wirklich fündig bin ich da noch nicht geworden.
Selbst in Übersee stoße ich nur auf Modelle mit noch "Made in USA", alles was danach kam scheint bei den Amis nicht so interessant gewesen zu sein (Ambidex/Sigma mal dabei außer Acht gelassen, die sind mittlerweile sehr gefragt dort).

Bei einigen doch sehr üblichen Daiwa-Modellen find ich aber auch nix, da bin ich schon froh mal nen Bild inner Bucht zu sehen, wo ne zusammengefaltetes Blatt der Schematics auf dem Bild mit drauf ist. Das betrifft vorrangig die X- und D-Serie der Silver.
Ich kenne zwar dessen Aufbau in und auswendig, da ich hin und wieder aber auch mal E-Teile für diese Modelle nachkaufen muß, ist die Partnummer schon wichtig.
Denn gerade bei Daiwa sind viele Teile in mehreren Serien verbaut wurden.

Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist zb auch die Sperre der GS-2, womit du deine 2600C lautlos machen konntest.
Die gleiche Sperrklinke sitzt nicht nur in der GS-3, sondern auch in den damaligen Prestigerollen der SS-Serie (2000-5000).
Als E-Teil für die beiden GS wirst du sie aber nicht finden, als E-Teil der SS aber schon.
Und genau dieses Wissen ist für Schrauber alter Rollen heute quasi Gold wert, denn die Teile bekommt man heutzutage fast nur noch in Übersee, sofern man nicht teuer schlachten will.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Januar 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe noch eine *Shakespeare Cosmos 2002. Top Zustand.
> Weis jemand wann die verkauft wurde?
> 
> 
> ...



Die Art der Rücklaufsperre lässt späte 80er bis frühe 90er vermuten.
Von der Cosmos gab es auch rein schwarze Versionen mit getriebeschonender Sperrklinke untern Rotor.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Shakespeare Cosmos 2002. Top Zustand.
> Weis jemand wann die verkauft wurde?


Definitiv nach 1983, danach habe ich Shakespeare nicht mehr so genau verfolgt.
Das war die Zeit der Firmen-Schiebereien und Umverkäufe, Konzentration in USA, über K2, Jarden bis heute Newell.

Der Rotor, Bügel,Spule, Kurbelknauf, Gehäusefuß dieser Roten passt noch sehr genau zu den Ambidex/Sigma Clones aus Korea der Mitte 90er Jahre, bei Moritz hatte ich viele um 1995-1998 gekauft, auch in 025.


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Januar 2019)

denke ich auch, das modell sagt mir so gar nix, das muß in meiner angelpausenphase auf den markt geworfen sein, würde da zu bimmelrudi tendieren mit anfang 90er.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Januar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich hebe mal die Hand und werde mich bei Dir melden, muss mal den Bedarf bei den Shakespeare durchchecken, habe Zeit für das Getüdel im Februar.
> Die Matchspule 2411 als Ergänzung wäre dann interessant, wenn ich die schwere Rolle >400g für lange Bolo brauche.



Schau in Ruhe durch wo Bedarf besteht, ich schau dann was ich davon habe.
Matchspule ist jedenfalls auch noch vorhanden in Original-Verpackung


----------



## Pokolyt (22. Januar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Art der Rücklaufsperre lässt späte 80er bis frühe 90er vermuten.
> Von der Cosmos gab es auch rein schwarze Versionen mit getriebeschonender Sperrklinke untern Rotor.


Danke für die Info.


----------



## hans albers (23. Januar 2019)

> Zitat von Bimmelrudi: ↑
> Ich hab hier auch noch etliche Neuteile für ältere Shakespeare's rumliegen, größtenteils vermutlich für die Ball Bearings, aber auch für Sigmas (50-80) und Ambidex(2400-2450).
> ...
> Achja, wer noch ne nagelneue Matchspule für die Ambidex Super 2411 sucht, ich hätte da auch noch eine über.



moin

da würde ich  mich auch mal einklinken, falls da
sachen für eine 050 dabei sind...gerne..


grüsse,


----------



## Kochtopf (23. Januar 2019)

Ich finde es schön dass der Thread wieder aktiv ist auch wenn ich Bimmelrudis Ausführungen mangels Kenntnissen nicht immer ganz folgen kann


----------



## hans albers (23. Januar 2019)

ach so ....

verkaufe gerade eine schöne mitchell 410 
im kleinanzeigen forum:
https://www.anglerboard.de/index.ph...hell-410-klassiker-rolle.344300/#post-4887187


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Januar 2019)

hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> 
> da würde ich  mich auch mal einklinken, falls da
> sachen für eine 050 dabei sind...gerne..
> ...



Bügel & Schnurlaufröllchen definitv, alles andre müßte ich nachschauen



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde es schön dass der Thread wieder aktiv ist auch wenn ich Bimmelrudis Ausführungen mangels Kenntnissen nicht immer ganz folgen kann



Bei Unklarheiten einfach nochmal nachfragen, dafür ist ja nen Forum auch da.


----------



## hans albers (23. Januar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bügel & Schnurlaufröllchen definitv, alles andre müßte ich nachschauen



danke.. falls sich noch was findet, 
kannste ja nochmal posten/bescheid geben.
auch gerne per PN.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. Januar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bügel & Schnurlaufröllchen definitv, alles andre müßte ich nachschauen
> 
> 
> 
> Bei Unklarheiten einfach nochmal nachfragen, dafür ist ja nen Forum auch da.


Um die richtigen Fragen zu stellen müsste ich vor einer offenen Rolle stehen  aber ich komme sicher drauf zurück, danke!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Februar 2019)

Selten kommt selten allein....oder Daiwa 2600D im schwarzen Gewand....oder black is beautiful


----------



## hans albers (8. Februar 2019)




----------



## Thomas. (8. Februar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Selten kommt selten allein....oder Daiwa 2600D im schwarzen Gewand....oder black is beautiful
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 319835



jetzt habe ich mir 2x die Brille geputzt, ich sehe dort 2600 E


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Februar 2019)

Schon richtig....E-Serie gab es auch.
Sehr selten und vermutlich sowohl zeitlich, mengenmäßig und länderbezogen ganz stark limitiert.
Genaueres ist leider kaum noch zu erudieren, selbst Daiwa in den Staaten hat nur spärliche infos dazu.


----------



## Thomas. (8. Februar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schon richtig....E-Serie gab es auch.



die spinnen die Römer


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Februar 2019)

Wie umfangreich die E-Modelle waren ist mir allerdings nicht bekannt.
Mir sind bisher nur 2 Modelle bekannt und die stehen auch bei mir inner Vitrine


----------



## geomujo (8. Februar 2019)

Mal ne Frage an die alten Herren aus dem Ostblock.
Gab es denn auch entsprechendes hochwertiges historisches Rollenmaterial aus der Sovietunion? Ich meine ich kenne alle diese historischen Marken die hier genannt werden, stelle aber fest, dass das ja alles 'West'-Marken sind 

Da muss es doch auch was entsprechendes im Osten gegeben haben?! Ich kenne soweit nur die DDR-Rollenmarken a la Forelle oder Rileh Rex. Aber es muss doch auch noch weiter östlich was gegeben haben. Geangelt wurde da doch auch genauso wie im Westen. Und gute solide und vor allem langhaltende Mechanik-Produkte, dafür war der Osten ja eigentlich bekannt.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Februar 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die alten Herren aus dem Ostblock.
> Gab es denn auch entsprechendes hochwertiges historisches Rollenmaterial aus der Sovietunion? Ich meine ich kenne alle diese historischen Marken die hier genannt werden, stelle aber fest, dass das ja alles 'West'-Marken sind
> 
> Da muss es doch auch was entsprechendes im Osten gegeben haben?! Ich kenne soweit nur die DDR-Rollenmarken a la Forelle oder Rileh Rex. Aber es muss doch auch noch weiter östlich was gegeben haben. Geangelt wurde da doch auch genauso wie im Westen. Und gute solide und vor allem langhaltende Mechanik-Produkte, dafür war der Osten ja eigentlich bekannt.


Mein Vater hat in tadschikistan mit einfachen Kopfruten geangelt (60er Jahre), vorzugsweise auf Karpfen in den Bassins dort. Das Problem war nicht, Fisch zu fangen sondern die Beute beizubringen wo die Frauen der Familie die Hände über den Kopf zusammen schlugen und sich anschickten die unzähligen Karpfen zu verarbeiten


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Februar 2019)

Gab es, nicht nur in der Sowjetunion sondern auch in anderen Ostblockländern wie Polen, CSSR usw.. Da biste als Ossi aber kaum dran gekommen, bestenfalls im Magazin neben der Russenkaserne oder halt beim Tagesausflug in die Tschechei wärend des Urlaubs im Erzgebirge.
Und wurde auch teuer, die Ostmark war gegenüber dem russischen Rubel grad nen Drittel wert.

Bei den Tschechen gab es Tokoz und Stabil, sah man öfter damals bei uns. Hab hier irgendwo in den Annalen dieses Trööts auch mal ne Tokoz gezeigt....das Patent des Rotors/Schnuraufwicklung stammt von TAP und ist würde ich meinen weltweit einzigartig.
Bei den Russen gab es Rollen wie die Delphin....man hat damals nicht umsonst den Spruch rausgelassen: "Russentechnik wird aus einem Stück Metall gefeilt"
Das Teil war einfach nur nen eckiger Klotz der vor sich hin geschliffen hat...ganz fieses Teil, hatte nen Onkel von mir, das Ding landete postwendend im Kohlenkeller.

Entweder in diesem Trööt hier oder im Liebhaber für alte Shakespeares hatte ich mal nen Link zu einer poln. Seite gesetzt, da konnte man sich einiges anschauen was es so gab (auch Lizenzbauten von SHakespeare und Ryobi).
Kaufen konnte man davon inner DDR aber quasi nüscht.
Ich hab damals selber im Meßgerätewerk "Erich Weinert" in den Ferien gearbeitet, dort wurden die braunen Rileh Rex 64 zusammengebaut. Ich hab diese Rolle nie gemocht, nach jedem gescheiten Fisch war die Bügelfeder hin und dann ging die Rennerei nach ner neuen los (gabs ja nirgends). Bin ich besser mit der Simplex gefahren, auch wenn ich mir dabei mehr wie nur einmal den Bügel auf klammkalte Finger gekloppt habe aufgrund des harten Umschlages.


----------



## Nuklearangler (27. Februar 2019)

Gestern habe ich mal angefangen, die eine oder andere nicht mehr ganz so schön laufende Rolle aufzuschrauben, zu reinigen und mit frischen Schmierstoffen zu versehen. 

Da ich die letzten 15 Jahre kaum noch mit den älteren Rollen gefischt habe, sondern fast nur noch mit Multirollen im Meer und modernen Leichtgewicht Spinnrollen, hab ich das auch lange nicht mehr gemacht. Mitunter ist es schon hart, wie sehr sich zeitgleich vermarktete Rollen in ihrer technischen Komplexität unterscheiden. Ich mach vielleicht morgen mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2019)

Hast Du denn richtige Markenrollen, so mit Namen, Stammbaum und Glorienschein ?


----------



## hans albers (3. März 2019)

bilders.. bidde....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. März 2019)

Wird Zeit das ich langsam mal wieder draußen basteln kann....juckt mir schon tierisch in den Fingern, was schönes für die alten Ladys aus dem Holz zu drechseln.


----------



## Ladi74 (4. März 2019)

@Bimmelrudi 
Nicht zu vergessen, die "Qualitätsrollen" der Zone! Nixe W und Ora
Einmal schief angucken, schon war was abgebrochen.
Dagegen waren die Rileh Rex und Simplex ein Mercedes.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. März 2019)

Ich hatte ne Nixe W, schön in kackbraun mit beigem Rotor 
War mein ganzer Stolz, bis ich sie mal für eine Nacht zum Aalangeln an meinen Bruder verliehen habe.
Am nächsten Tag kam die Rolle mit abgebrochenen Rollenfuß zu mir zurück ....hat versucht nen kapitalen Hänger über die Rute zu lösen, die dabei auch zu Bruch ging 

Danach gabs nur noch Simplex für mich, zwar ekliger Bügelumschlag, aber robust.
Einzig die Spulen waren bei allen Rollen nur grottig.


----------



## Thomas. (4. März 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wird Zeit das ich langsam mal wieder draußen basteln kann....juckt mir schon tierisch in den Fingern, was schönes für die alten Ladys aus dem Holz zu drechseln.
> Anhang anzeigen 320986



ja wenn du schon mal dabei bist, ich bräuchte 2 Kurbelkäufe für mein 12000 BR (die Originalen sind schei…) bitte unten links dat  Ziridinksbumms  dat hat was


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. März 2019)

Du meinst die schön gemaserte schwarze Ziricote? Extrem hartes Holz, hat ein wenig die Optik von Marmor.

Ich weiß ja das die originalen Shimano-Knäufe ziemliche Grütze sind....ich hab auch vor meine Ultegras etwas aufzuhübschen.
Heißt aber erstmal, gescheite Knob pins suchen und ordern, denn die originalen sind eingepresst und müssen zerstört werden.

Das Drechseln später ist dann das kleinste Problem, wobei ich da auch nicht einfach nur Zylinder draus drehen will...nönö...da kommt noch Resin und auch nen Schriftzug hinzu.

Vor Mitte März komme ich aber eh nicht dazu, im Moment ist erstmal das "interne" Planungsbüro gefragt, bevor es dann zur Sache geht.


----------



## Thomas. (5. März 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Du meinst die schön gemaserte schwarze Ziricote?







Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> die originalen sind eingepresst und müssen zerstört werden.




dann muss ich mit den Originalen leben


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. März 2019)

Kann man so pauschal erstmal nicht sagen.
Es gibt auch reichlich Rollen dessen Knob geschraubt ist.
Kann man gnz einfach nachschauen.

Den kleinen Nippel am Knob abhebeln, entweder sitzt dahinter eine Kreuzschlitzschraube oder einfach ein messingfarbener Niet.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. März 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> dann muss ich mit den Originalen leben



Es gibt durchaus Hoffnung, selbst wenn deine Kurbelknäufe nicht geschraubt sein sollten.
Ich hab mich vorhin mal dran gesetzt Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen, soll heißen, rauszufinden wie Shimano die ungeschraubten Knäufe aufbaut.

Wenn man nun so einen Knob an der Rolle hat, muß man auch nicht wirklich viel daran kaputtmachen um einen neuen Knob zu montieren.
Im Internet findet man ja so allerlei, mit Splint aufbohren, Knobshaft lösen und neuen wieder draufschrauben
Brauch man alles gar nicht, man brauch nur nen olles Frühstücksmesser und noch ne Eisensäge....sowas hat eigentlich jeder daheim

So, was hab ich da nun gemacht?
Die größeren Shimanos haben ja nen T-Knauf, der außen gummiert ist.
Das sind einfach 2 Gummihalbschalen, die durch Wärmebehandlung miteinander verschweißt wurden.
Die Naht sieht man problemlos und kann man mit dem Frühstücksmesser (Sägemesser tuts auch) ganz einfach vorsichtig auftrennen.
Man nimmt die beiden Halbschalen ab und darunter kommt der eigentliche Knauf zum Vorschein, bestehend aus Hartplastik.
Und darin befindet sich auch der Knaufschaft, der einfach eingegossen und verklebt wurde.

Also her mit der Eisensäge und den Kunststoff vorsichtig bis zum Schaft (sieht und merkt man problemlos)von beiden Seiten aufgesägt.
Danach konnte ich den Kunstoff (beim T-Knauf ideal, man kann beide Flügel packen und Druck ausüben) einfach wegknacken.
Zum Vorschein kam der blanke Schaft, den ich damit nicht von der Kurbel aufbohren muss, sondern einfach weiter verwenden kann.

Ich hab vorhin auch mal paar Probeknäufe gedreht und geschliffen, dauerte keine 10min.
Als Finish wurden sie nochmal mit Leinenöl abgerieben, jetzt dürfen sie erstmal 24h ruhen.

Der Schaft des Knaufes hat nen Durchmesser von 10mm (der darunter liegende Versatz 9mm).
Also später einfach nen 10mm Loch in die Knäufe bohren und das Ganze dann mit 2k-Kleber verbinden....einfach gehts nicht.

Also wenn Du daran wirklich Interesse haben solltest aber selbst vielleicht 2 linke Hände hast, dann kann ich dir das Fix & Foxi basteln.
Das einzigste was ich dann von dir bräuchte sind deine Kurbeln wo die Knäufe später dran sollen.

Anbei noch 2 Bilder, das erste zeigt den zerlegten Original-Knauf (den harten Kunstoffkern hab ich gleich entsorgt, ist nicht mehr auf den Bild), das 2. zeigt die gedrehten Knäufe


----------



## Kochtopf (5. März 2019)

@Bimmelrudi du bist ein Künstler! Kannst du @Minimax beibringen, knäufe zu drehen? Er hat eine Proxxon Drehbank und ich weiss aus vertrauenswürdiger Quelle, dass er gerne die Knäufe seiner Pins abbricht...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. März 2019)

Ich benutze die gleiche Drehbank, dreh damit auch Posen usw.
Er brauch mindestens dafür ein Dreibackenfutter, wenn er aus Kanteln drehen will wäre das Vierbackenfutter auch ideal (so hab ich es gemacht).
Das Bohrfutter wäre auch noch wichtig, denn für Pins, Fliegenrollen etc. müssen die Knäufe ja komplett durchbohrt werden.

Wenn Kohle äußerst knapp ist langen auch die Spannzangen die eh dabei sind, das Bohrfutter ist aber dennoch Pflicht.
Dann noch nen Stück Schweißdraht (20cm lang, 2mm dick, Hauptsache schöne grade), nen 10cm Stück Messingrohr mit Innendurchmesser etwas über 2mm (dient als Gegenhalt und verhindert Rumflattern),
paar olle Weinkorken, und schon kanns los gehen.
Entweder man nimmt richtige Drehmeißel, ne olle Feile, Sandpapier, nen angeschärften alten Schraubendreher/Stechbeitel etc., geht alles.

Ich hab ihm irgendwo hier schonmal geschrieben (glaub das war beim Posenbau), welche Zusatzteile die kleine Proxxon wirklich erweitern.


----------



## Minimax (5. März 2019)

@Bimmelrudi,
Sir Kochtopf hat Dich in die Irre geführt, das Problem sind nicht die Holzknäufe, sondern die Achsen (vielen Dank nochmal für die ausführlichen
Hinweise zum Posenbau!)
Bei dem Centerpinknauf brach das Gewinde der Kurbelachse im Futter- dafür ist Metallbearbeitungswerkzeug und Sachkunde notwendig, die meine
Möglichkeiten übersteigen. Ich habe aber einen Centerpinbauer an der Hand, der kann das. Und ansonsten behelfe ich mir mit kleinen Gegengewichten aus
Blei, die genausoviel wie der Abgebrochene Knauf samt Achse wiegen und den ich ich in der Buchse reversibel klebe: Dann läuft das Ding auch wieder Rund.
Also, alles gut,
Herzlich,
Minimax

Und wir beiden, mein lieber, guter und vor allem diskreter Freund @Kochtopf , sprechen uns später noch. (Immer wenn meine Mama solche Sätze formulierte wusste
ich, was die Stunde geschlagen hatte..)


----------



## Kochtopf (5. März 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi,
> 
> Und wir beiden, mein lieber, guter und vor allem diskreter Freund @Kochtopf , sprechen uns später noch. (Immer wenn meine Mama solche Sätze formulierte wusste
> ich, was die Stunde geschlagen hatte..)


Du hast es im Ükel geschrieben, so top secret kann das nicht gewesen sein, aber da ich um deine schüchterne und bescheidene Art weiß wollte ich dir helfen und den ersten Schritt gehen damit du glücklich deine dann teilweise Selfmade Pin Herzen könntest. Wie man's macht... (das Gegenteil von gut gemacht ist gut gemeint)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. März 2019)

Wie schafft man die Pins der Knäufe rauszudengeln, waren die so schlecht verarbeitet? 

Ne Option wäre vielleicht mal beim Ali zu schauen, solche Pins (ich mein jetzt nicht die ganze Rolle^^) gibt es dort reichlich, entweder für Baitcaster oder auch für flyreels.
Damit könnte man sich auch behelfen, vorausgesetzt, die Pin selber ist nicht weiter beschädigt, wo die Knäufe mal waren.

Sonst muß da wirklich nen Fachmann ran.


----------



## Minimax (5. März 2019)

Genau, genau der Fachmann wird's schon richten.
Die schöne Holzknauf Anleitung find ich übrigens Prima- und da die Achsen an meinen Alten 300 und 304 in die Kurbel geschraubt sind, spiel ich mit dem Gedanken, da vielleicht auch mal was selbstgedrechseltes Hölzernes zu installieren..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. März 2019)

Das schwebte mir schon ewig im Kopf rum da gescheite schicke Knäufe dranzubasteln.
Und als ich letztens mal auf irgendeiner Custom-Seite gelandet bin und dort die Preise sah, dacht ich mir...pfff, das geht auch locker für nichtmal 5% dessen.
Holz hab ich eh noch genug da (zb sogenannte Pen Blanks in x verschiedenen Holzarten), das Drehen selber ist eh kein Ding, ich grübelte nur ewig dran was ich mit dem Schaft mache.

Tja, und heute früh hatte ich halt so ein Frühstücksmesser in der Hand und die Kurbel lag neben meinem Kaffee....da kommt man schonmal auf komische Ideen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wird Zeit das ich langsam mal wieder draußen basteln kann....juckt mir schon tierisch in den Fingern, was schönes für die alten Ladys aus dem Holz zu drechseln.


Geile Knäufe bitte, yeah! 
Das ist wirklich was fast allen Rollen fehlt, und interessanterweise - oder man kann auch sagen diabolischerweise - waren die superklasse Handleknobs eher auf den billigen eher uninteressantenten Rollen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Holz hab ich eh noch genug da (zb sogenannte Pen Blanks in x verschiedenen Holzarten), das Drehen selber ist eh kein Ding, ich grübelte nur ewig dran was ich mit dem Schaft mache.


Bei meinen Fertig-Kurbeln 6Kant mit Holzknob sind die direkt ins Holz geschraubt, mit einem Grobgewinde auf der Abstandsstange. Wobei diese chromglatten, glänzenden und Fingerkuppenerschreckenden Metallröhrchen mich bisher schon immer etwas störten.
Ohne Gewindeschneiden wenigstens auf einer Seite wird das wohl nichts.

Ich bin für Normgriffe - frei austauschbar!  



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Tja, und heute früh hatte ich halt so ein Frühstücksmesser in der Hand und die Kurbel lag neben meinem Kaffee....da kommt man schonmal auf komische Ideen.


Das zeugt einfach nur von unbändigem kreativen Geist!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. März 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei meinen Fertig-Kurbeln 6Kant mit Holzknob sind die direkt ins Holz geschraubt, mit einem Grobgewinde auf der Abstandsstange. Wobei diese chromglatten, glänzenden und Fingerkuppenerschreckenden Metallröhrchen mich bisher schon immer etwas störten.
> Ohne Gewindeschneiden wenigstens auf einer Seite wird das wohl nichts.
> 
> Ich bin für Normgriffe - frei austauschbar!



Den Knaufschaft kann man auch austauschen.
Dazu müßtest dir nur nen kleinen Bohrer (2-3mm, nicht mehr) nehmen und da wo er in der Kurbel sitzt, aufbohren....ein einfaches Loch genügt meist schon, um die Spannung vom Metall zunehmen und den Schaft vorsichtig zu lösen.
Da sitzt auch nur nen Stift vom gleichen Material drin, der das ganze etwas nach außen presst und somit der Schaft fest in der Kurbel hält....sieht man nur meist kaum.

Solche Kurbelschäfte (werden dann geschraubt) kann man sich günstig bei Ali und Konsorten besorgen, gibt es dort in allerlei verschiedenen Abmessungen.
Ob man da nun nen einfachen oder mit Kugellagern (halte ich eh für sinnfrei bei Statios ohne Powerknob) bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Nuklearangler (8. März 2019)

Hat einer von euch einen guten Tipp, wie man Bremsscheiben am besten ersetzt? Welches Material wäre geeignet, um nicht mehr erhältliche Scheiben nachzufertigen? Und wo kriegt man sowas?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. März 2019)

Bei ebay unter Suchbegriff "Carbon Drag" suchen, das wäre wohl auch eine Aufrüstung, und da gibt es einiges sogar an fertigen Scheiben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. März 2019)

..und ebenso auch reichlich Schrott, sprich laminiertes Carbon mit Fiberglasskern.


----------



## Thomas. (17. März 2019)

So mal meine neusten Errungenschaften vorstellen, und mit einer von dem alten Gelumpe werde ich sogar aktiv Fischen 

 weiß jemand ob es noch größere Rollen mit Heckbremse gibt als die 9050er von Daiwa

  ist sie nicht schön


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. März 2019)

Denke nicht das es da noch größere wie die 9050 gab an Heckbremslern....keine Ahnung ob die Shimano Customs noch etwas größer gingen, bin ich ehrlich gesagt mangels Abneigung gegen Vintage Shimano völlig überfragt.

Ich wüßte zumindest welche der dreien ich garantiert aktiv fischen würde und welche garantiert inner Vitrine bleibt.



Achja ich hab ja auch noch was...



....fehlt nur noch eine zum kompletten Wohlfühlprogramm


----------



## dawurzelsepp (18. März 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 321423
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schöne Vitrine 
Sehe ich da in der Mitte 2 rot Boilies ?
Auch die Bücher sind sehr interessant


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. März 2019)

Die Bücher die Thomas da inner Vitrine stehen hat, dürfte ich wohl nahezu alle in jungen Jahren verschlungen haben wie nix Gutes.....schauen alle nach Büchern wie "Wir angeln Fisch XYZ" aus, von Wolfgang Zeiske usw.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. März 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob es noch größere Rollen mit Heckbremse gibt als die 9050er von Daiwa





Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Denke nicht das es da noch größere wie die 9050 gab an Heckbremslern....keine Ahnung ob die Shimano Customs noch etwas größer gingen, bin ich ehrlich gesagt mangels Abneigung gegen Vintage Shimano völlig überfragt.


Größer fällt mir ein:  Sigma Supra 080 RD, ich habe Sigma 080 FD und die sind wirklich riesig.
Die Daiwa 7000 C/X ist da noch mehr ein Winzling


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. März 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> mit einer von dem alten Gelumpe werde ich sogar aktiv Fischen


Was willste denn auch zum schweren Grundangeln und so machen, wenn du nicht eine Kilogramm-Wallerrolle von heute nehmen magst, und auf echte verlässliche Reservepower stehst.
Daiwa hatte schon damals recht schnelle Getriebe und damit Einzugsgeschwindigkeit bei Kraft.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. März 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Größer fällt mir ein:  Sigma Supra 080 RD, ich habe Sigma 080 FD und die sind wirklich riesig.
> Die Daiwa 7000 C/X ist da noch mehr ein Winzling



Die Sigmas sind auch nicht größer wie die 9050, auf beiden passen 100m 0,80er drauf.

Beide sind von der Kapazität vergleichbar mit GS-9/9000C, letztere schaffen nur unwesentlich mehr (ca. 10-15m)

auf 7000er Daiwas sinds dann auch noch 80m 0,80er.....nimmt sich alles nicht viel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. März 2019)

Lass uns mal die Spulenmaße messen, so Du von denen eine Rolle hast.
Das mit den Schnurangaben ist bei den Alten-Riesen eher mehr Zufall.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. März 2019)

Vielleicht Zufall bei den Shakespeare's   ...sind eh leichter

Bei den Daiwa's passt das alles schon, kanns eh nicht messen mangels Leerspule, 9000C klemmt gefüllt am Wallergeschirr.


----------



## Thomas. (18. März 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Vitrine
> Sehe ich da in der Mitte 2 rot Boilies ?
> Auch die Bücher sind sehr interessant





nix Boilies, babybel


----------



## Thomas. (18. März 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Größer fällt mir ein:  Sigma Supra 080 RD, ich habe Sigma 080 FD und die sind wirklich riesig.
> Die Daiwa 7000 C/X ist da noch mehr ein Winzling



von der Sigma Supra 080 RD finde ich nicht mal ein Bild im Internet, das macht sie wahrscheinlich selten und teuer  da bleibe ich dann doch Bei Shimano und Daiwa 



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was willste denn auch zum schweren Grundangeln und so machen, wenn du nicht eine Kilogramm-Wallerrolle von heute nehmen magst, und auf echte verlässliche Reservepower stehst.
> Daiwa hatte schon damals recht schnelle Getriebe und damit Einzugsgeschwindigkeit bei Kraft.



 Kilogramm-Wallerrolle von heute hätte ich auch so ein paar , ich wollte mir eigentlich noch eine zweite Bannax besorgen für fischen mit toten Köderfisch jetzt nehme ich halt die Daiwa dazu


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. März 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> von der Sigma Supra 080 RD finde ich nicht mal ein Bild im Internet, das macht sie wahrscheinlich selten und teuer



Möchtest du bestimmt auch nich sehen, glaubs mir, da verpasst du nix.



Thomas. schrieb:


> da bleibe ich dann doch Bei S*** und Daiwa



Recht so


----------



## hans albers (19. März 2019)

waller rolle ?
moment, da war doch noch was..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. März 2019)

Schaut nach Ryobi aus (mit Daiwa-Bauteilen), oder bin ich auf dem falschen Dampfer?


----------



## hans albers (19. März 2019)

yap.. ryobi.

rischtisch.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. März 2019)

Konnte ja nur Ryobi, Roddy oder Olympic sein...nur diese hatten diese Bandarole um den Kurbeleinschub. 
Der Kurbelknauf sprach dann wieder ganz stark für Ryobi.
Der Bügelarm mit Schnurlaufröllchenaufname ist widerrum ne Adaption von der GS-9...hat Shimano auch gern abgekupfert


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2019)

hans albers schrieb:


> waller rolle ?
> moment, da war doch noch was..


Ohne Streichholzschachtel oder sowas ist das fies - gibt auch sehr breite Dielenbretter und den Wirbel habe ich auch in XXL.

So sag ich mal, viel zu klein der Winzling!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Möchtest du bestimmt auch nich sehen, glaubs mir, da verpasst du nix.


Da sind wir aber beide derbe anderer Auffassung  , die Daiwa Ryobi Shimano aus der Zeit waren zwar auch wirklich robust und klotzig gebaut (vergleichsweise Russentechnik  ), aber technologisch im feinsinigen und pfiffigen weit zurück.
Die Omori Shakespeare waren zu der Zeit schon wesentlich "more sophisticated" aufgebaut und sind in vielen Belangen bis heute nicht übertroffen oder nicht mal erreicht (wenngleich auch verbesserungsfähige Elemente zu finden sind).

Katalogseiten reinstellen darf ich ja nicht so einfach mal eben, aber vlt. ergibt sich mal die eine oder andere stilvolle Fotomöglichkeit.


----------



## geomas (21. März 2019)

[QUOTE="Nordlichtangler

Katalogseiten reinstellen darf ich ja nicht so einfach mal eben, aber vlt. ergibt sich mal die eine oder andere stilvolle Fotomöglichkeit.[/QUOTE]


off-topic: Eine Katalogseiten-Reproduktion (oder ein Scan) ist eine Sache, aber wenn Du auf die Katalogseite als Deko nen fetten Drilling und ein Kugellager legst (nur ein Beispiel) sollte es _meiner Meinung_ nach keine Einwände geben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Der Bügelarm mit Schnurlaufröllchenaufname ist widerrum ne Adaption von der GS-9...hat Shimano auch gern abgekupfert


Die Japaner haben um die Zeit der Silver (vor und danach) sehr derbe voneinander abgekupfert, Shimano war da noch ganz hinten von den dreien, finde ich immer wieder belustigend.
Diese "Silberrollen" findet man über eine längere Zeit und die Ähnlichkeit ist schon frappierend. Vielleicht hat das auch einen Japanischen Modetrend, Stil und Zeitgeist entsprochen, die Autos aus der Zeit sahen auch noch sehr einfach und skuril für heutige Begriffe aus. Japan war da noch unter dem Stand von China heute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> off-topic: Eine Katalogseiten-Reproduktion (oder ein Scan) ist eine Sache, aber wenn Du auf die Katalogseite als Deko nen fetten Drilling und ein Kugellager legst (nur ein Beispiel) sollte es _meiner Meinung_ nach keine Einwände geben.


Ist ein Trick, wobei es um die Wertigkeit des Vordergrundobjektes geht. Z.B. die Rolle in Natura sollte reichen.
ich werde mir das mal für die nächsten Talks mit meinen nächsten Juristen aufheben.

Der andere Weg wäre jetzt mal vorher losmailen und sich eine Freigabe holen, was bei lange nicht mehr produzierten und verwerteten Angelteilen eigentlich gar nicht so schwer sein sollte. Zumal es wenigstens einen kostenlosen Marken-Erwähnungs+Werbeeffekt hat. Gilt es echt mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> von der Sigma Supra 080 RD finde ich nicht mal ein Bild im Internet, das macht sie wahrscheinlich selten und teuer


Geht aber recht leicht, wenn man weiß wo. 
http://www.saschas-sammler-homepage.de/info-sigma/supra-80/50dscn6747.jpg


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. März 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da sind wir aber beide derbe anderer Auffassung  , die Daiwa Ryobi Shimano aus der Zeit waren zwar auch wirklich robust und klotzig gebaut (vergleichsweise Russentechnik  ), aber technologisch im feinsinigen und pfiffigen weit zurück.
> Die Omori Shakespeare waren zu der Zeit schon wesentlich "more sophisticated" aufgebaut und sind in vielen Belangen bis heute nicht übertroffen oder nicht mal erreicht (wenngleich auch verbesserungsfähige Elemente zu finden sind).



Wenn man mal etwas im Detail schaut, hatten die Omori einen ganz gravierenden Fehler im System, der das Getriebe langfristig sogar schwächt bei dauerhafter starker Belastung.
Da rannten sie Daiwa und auch vielen anderen beispielsweise immer hinterher, dort gab es diese Detailschwäche von Anfang an nicht.
Ich geb dir mal nen kleinen Hinweis....am Pinion.
Diese Schwäche findet man in allen Shakespeares beginnend mit den blauen Ambidex.
Zugegeben, diese Schwäche wird sich erst zeigen bei wirklich starker dauerhafter Beanspruchung....aber sie ist eben vorhanden.

Ich wüßte nicht, wo die Shakespeare unerreicht sein sollen, waren sie damals schon nicht und heute sowieso nicht mehr. Aber das betrifft eigentlich alle alten Rollen, ist ja auch völlig normal im Laufe der Zeit und dessen Fortschritt.
Ich weiß ja das sie deine liebsten Kinder sind, das Nonplusultra sind sie aber dennoch nicht....auch alte Daiwa's usw. sind das nicht.

Die asiat. Shakespeare-Zeit war bereits der Anfang vom Ende der Firma, die letzten Taler flossen Richtung Omori damit überhaupt noch ne gescheite Rolle am Markt platziert werden konnte, die in irrwitzig vielen Varianten auch in den Staaten unter vielen Namen vertrieben wurden.
Welche Summe damals genügte ist sogar weitreichend bekannt und aus heutiger Sicht geradezu lächerlich. Dafür produziert dir heute keine Firma mehr in Serie irgendein Bauteil, geschweige denn mehr.
Omori selber hat nur sehr kurz und wenige Rollen unter eigenem Banner vermarktet, vorwiegend in den 60er. Die Firma war eher im Maschinenbau tätig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Zugegeben, diese Schwäche wird sich erst zeigen bei wirklich starker dauerhafter Beanspruchung....aber sie ist eben vorhanden.


Von dieser Aussage höre ich zum ersten Male.

Meine Rollen wurden in Extremen und das noch stärker in künstlichen Tests (Fässer,Menschen,Hunde,Katzen etc.) belastet, da gibt es meines Wissens nichts.
Außerdem sind alleine schon mal die 4 blauen als Startmodelle sehr unterschiedlich für ihre Belastungsklassen gebaut und haben eben auch Fehler, bei der 2450 kann z.B. der recht dünn ausgefallene Vorderfuss brechen, aber nur wenn es gen 15kg geht, wo auch die Rollenhalter gerne brechen.
Die Nachfolger wurden dort gut nachgebessert.  
Die 2430 als bestgelungenster Typ der alten zeigt der 2600C in fast allen Belangen, wie es richtig einen deutlichen Schritt mehr geht. Bis auf die niedrigere Übersetzung, die aber als langsame und schnelle +20% Getriebevarianten mir gerade lieb sind.
Die separaten Stahlachsen für die Excenter bei den großem sind z.B. was besonders, kein einfacher Angusszapfen. 
Über Kurbel, Einschraubkurbel, Klappkurbel, Klappbügel, Druckknopfspule ab Anfang, Solidität der Spulensitzlagerung, Gewichtseinsparung, Ambossrücklaufsperre, Geräuschfreiheit usw. usw.
braucht man sich echt nicht lange unterhalten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. März 2019)

Dann kennst du die Shakespeare's wohl doch nicht so gut wie ich annahm....das war quasi schon nen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl als ich das Pinion erwähnte.

Muß ich wohl noch nen Hinweis geben....hat auch was mit Lagerung zu tun.

Einschraubkurbel, anlegbarer Bügel, Druckknopfspule sind nette Features, aber nicht entscheidend für ein Rollenleben.
Damit einhergehend gibt es auch wieder Schwachpunkte, die natürlich auch andere Anbieter damals hatten...vorallem bei der Druckknopfspule, denn genau darum wird sowas eben heute nicht mehr eingesetzt, es ist zu stark limitiert in seiner wohl wichtigsten Aufgabe, der Bremse.

Die Achse hat auch so ihre Schwächen, genau deshalb wurden die Rollen nicht lange im Salzwasser eingesetzt. In Amerika wurden auch die großen Modelle nicht auf Charterbooten eingesetzt, wohlwissend warum.

Ob man nun Ambosssperre oder Seitwärtssperre unterm Rotor schöner findet, ist eher Geschmacksache. Beide Sperren nehmen sich nicht viel, beide erfüllen ihren Zweck sehr gut. Die eine klickert nur hörbarer aufgrund der robusteren Konstruktion, läßt sich aber auch fast immer komplett negieren, was bei der Ambosssperre nicht mal so geht (Fettpampe ist keine Dauerlösung!).
Die Ambosssperre unterliegt seitlichen Kräften und wird allein durch dünnes Blech gehalten, wohingegen die Rotorsperre durch Vollachse mit Feder angedrückt wird mit Kraftwirkung in Radialrichtung.

Könnte man sich sicherlich endlos drüber auslassen, was schöner, filigraner, robuster, langlebiger sein mag. Ist letztlich auch alles nur ne Art vom Gschmäckle.


Eins haste aber noch vergessen und das hatte Shakespeare den anderen wirklich voraus:  den Schnurclip


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dann kennst du die Shakespeare's wohl doch nicht so gut wie ich annahm....das war quasi schon nen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl als ich das Pinion erwähnte.


Ich kenne und habe alle Ambidex und abgehende Verwandte und habe sie nicht nur angeschaut, sondern einige Typen über Jahrzehnte gefischt.
Die erstgeborene 2450 ist so ein Sonderfall, die ist nicht so stark wie sie aussieht, viel Schnurfassung, aber nicht ein mehr an Stärke als die kleinere Schwester.
Das wurde erst in der grünen realisiert, und solche wurden von mir wurde ab Verfügbarkeit genutzt. Davon wurden erst wieder die schwarzen abgeleitet.

Hinweis aus der Anwendung: Sie brauchen nicht unbedingt eine zweite Pinion-Lagerung am Ende, was für andere Rollen allermeist überlebenswichtig ist.
Und schon gar keinen Zaunpfahl.
Liegt eben auch an ihrem inneren Aufbau, Hebelverhältnissen, Qualität der Stationärachse und ihrer Art der Schlitten.

Dabei gibt es die begehrte Welsrolle, zum direkten Rauskurbeln praktisch jedes noch zu bewegenden Fisches.
Aber auch Eisenbahnschwellen und halbe Bäume eingespült im Schlamm lassen sich von der Rolle her *locker* bei einem Hänger (von mir) aus dem Schlamm kurbeln, wo die 60er Mono an der singenden Grenze ist und die 200g Rute längst zum Handgriff kapituliert hat.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Einschraubkurbel, anlegbarer Bügel, Druckknopfspule sin nette Features, aber nicht entscheidend für ein Rollenleben.


Es gibt durchaus entscheidende Features an einer Rolle um sie zu mögen, das ist eben z.B. auch ein schlankes Transportmaß für jemanden, der nicht mit dem Sprinter-Transporter ans Wasser fährt.
Anklappkurbeln sind klasse, noch geiler sind nachspannende Einschraubverbindungen, und noch endgeiler sind die wirklich platzsparenden Anklappvorrichtungen "Verschwindibus" ohne jede Nachteile.
Entspannbare Bügelfedern waren für die Federtypen ein echter Haltbarkeitsvorteil.
Am Wasser funktionierende Wechselspulen (ohne Versenkungsgefahr), ein weg-/einschaltbare Klickergeräusch, lautlos wie heute die besten Rollen, Schnurlaufröllchen in simpler und bestens robuster Unterlagerung ohne Verschleiß, alles das ist was wesentliches und macht das Angeln an 7 Tagen die Woche angenehmer.

Daiwas Bronze, Silver, Gold sind in der Beziehung vergleichsweise richtig lieblos mies gemacht. Eben deutlich schlechter als supergut.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Damit einhergehend gibt es auch wieder Schwachpunkte, die natürlich auch andere Anbieter damals hatten...vorallem bei der Druckknopfspule, denn genau darum wird sowas eben heute nicht mehr eingesetzt, es ist zu stark limitiert in seiner wohl wichtigsten Aufgabe, der Bremse.
> Die Achse hat auch so ihre Schwächen, genau deshalb wurden die Rollen nicht lange im Salzwasser eingesetzt. In Amerika wurden auch die großen Modelle nicht auf Charterbooten eingesetzt, wohlwissend warum.


Druckknopfspule zumal in der Bauart ist einfach Aufwand, ist teuer. Zu teuer heute.
Die 2600X hat vergleichsweise eine viel billigere Bauart, bei z.B. DAM funktioniert die Klick-Rast-Mechanik viel schlechter.
Die Bremse ist im neu+unverschlissenen Zustand super, hat einen für die Zeit sehr großen Scheibenaußendurchmesser, ruckelfrei ist ihr Ding, und Kraft beim zudrehen kam ab der 40er Größe immer genug. Die kleinen 30+25 haben keine echte Bremse, das gleiche kenne ich von den Daiwa 1000.
Diese Dingelchen habe ich in der Zeit ohne Sammlerambitionen erstmal alle ausgesondert nachdem die Bremsen failten.
Und später wieder einiges nachgekauft, aber nur noch museal gedacht eben.

Ich achte auf meine Bremsscheiben durch Aufdrehen. Und Putzen, Pflegen, eben Bremsscheibenerhaltung. Die 7-Scheibenbremse ist immer noch up-to-date und die Filzscheiben halten. Wenn die Bremsschreiben lange gepresst belassen wurden, ist das eben nichts ordentliches mehr, wie bei allen aus dem Material.
Carbonscheiben können heutzutage mehr ab und verzeihen mehr solchen Mißbrauch. Aber gerade diese Filzies an der 40er 50er 60er Rollen bremsen schön sanft.

Du schreibst von irgendwelchen Phrasen aus dem Web, das ist für mich einfach nur Banane. Mußt du auch nicht glauben. 
Ich war mit einigen Rollen an verschiedenen Orten auf der Welt und auch in diversen Salzwassern. Funzt über Wochen, und man bräuchte nichtmal was pflegen, passiert einfach nichts. Mache ich aber gerne beim Nachschauen und Vorbereiten für die nächsten Touren, einfach das gute Gefühl, dass überall noch alles Öl-benetzt ist und nichts schaben wird.

Die Silvers weigern sich aber genauso standhaft irgendwo zu gammeln, nur der silberne Lack sieht schneller oberflächlich zerkratzt aus.
Die Schnur kommt bei denen aber leicht mal unter den Bremsknauf,
das hatte Omri für Shakespeare viel besser abweisend gelöst.

Die ersten blauen Rollen waren merklich teurer selbst in DE, die 2600C war eine Billigalternative zum halben Preis zur 2430, alle noch unter 100DM.
Fürs Grundangeln hat die mir einfach mal gereicht, eine ausprobiert, Karpfen mit gefangen, zwei weitere gekauft, war auch eine gute Investition und dabei günstig. Aber deren Bremse ist ja nun mal eher peinlich für Daiwa.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ob man nun Ambosssperre oder Seitwärtssperre unterm Rotor schöner findet, ist eher Geschmacksache. Beide Sperren nehmen sich nicht viel, beide erfüllen ihren Zweck sehr gut. Die eine klickert nur hörbarer aufgrund der robusteren Konstruktion, läßt sich aber auch fast immer komplett negieren, was bei der Ambosssperre nicht mal so geht (Fettpampe ist keine Dauerlösung!).
> Die Ambosssperre unterliegt seitlichen Kräften und wird allein durch dünnes Blech gehalten, wohingegen die Rotorsperre durch Vollachse mit Feder angedrückt wird mit Kraftwirkung in Radialrichtung.


Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Die Belastbarkeit ist in andere Größeordnungen möglich durch die unmittelbare Auflage. Sperrkranz und Klinke sind aus einem viel härteren Stahl als bei Daiwa, merkt man wenn man sie etwas glatter schleifen möchte.   Es gibt die geräuschlosen bei den neueren Typen ab Werk, und es läßt sich recht leicht selfmade nachrüsten.
Bei Daiwa brauchte ich extra Orginalteile einer anderen Rolle.
Gab es damals aber sogar sowohl bei Shakespeare als auch Daiwa. War 'ne klasse Sache, heute aus und vorbei.

Mir scheint da einiges grundsätzlich nicht verstanden zu sein. Da gibt es keine dünnen Bleche zum Sperren, der Druck der Sperrklinke geht auf den Amboss und diese ist mit einer tief verschraubten großköpfigen Stahlschraube direkt großteils aufliegend nur sehr kurzhebelig gelagert.
Sowas wird heute auch noch in eher simplerer Form bei den großen Hochseestationärrollen von z.B. Daiwa Saltiga als Zweitsperre wieder eingesetzt, ist süß zu sehen bei dem aufgerufenen Preis.

Zeigt aber sehr schön, wieso die Oldies krass im Vorteil sein können, wenn es megahart zugeht.
Wobei meiner Erfahrung nach Hänger und gar dauernde Hänger mit dem immer knallhart Versuchen des Köderbergens das härteste für die Rolle sind, und das muss schadlos für eine robuste Rolle bleiben. Weder die Zeit erst zu tauchen noch dauernd teure Kunstköder verlieren ist machbar.
Einfach abreißen oder gar Schnur kappen hält dagegen jede Rolle aus.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> drüber auslassen, was schöner, filigraner, robuster, langlebiger sein mag. Ist letztlich auch alles nur ne Art vom Gschmäckle.


Geschmäckle ist immer dabei - das darf auch jeder selber für sich definieren und wählen, muss aber auch die Folgen tragen.
Aber was robuster und was filigraner/leichter/geschickter-gebaut ist, das kann man technisch klar argumentieren. Also Vergleich: gut und noch besser.

Die Daiwa Lösung von Silver, Gold und Konsorten ist auch gut und übertrifft die normalen Anforderungen sicher, die von Ambidex und Co geht aber noch weiter.
Wenn es um prinzipiell technisch "besser" geht, dann zählt kein Realnutzunglimit, sondern dann ist das wie bei 2 Dragstern, unabhängig von einer normalen und guten Nutzung.

Die unüberlastbare vollgelagerte Sperre ist halt stärker - am stärksten.
Ob sie in die Angelpraxis so gebraucht wird, ist für die Vergleichsbetrachtung egal.
Wenn man sieht, was in anderen Rollen heute drin ist - in 99,9% aller Einsatzfälle ist es in diesen Oldies überdimensioniert, einmal zu 200% und einmal zu 400%, aber ich finde das saugut.

Langlebig zählt für mich die echte Benutzungzeit und keine Gerüchte, die Nutzung läuft bei mir seit 1977 bis heute. Nun vornehmlich für's nicht-händische und schwere Angeln, gibt modern-kleineres fürs dauernde halten.
Also schleppen mit der 60er Größe vom Boot, BigBaits im steingespickten Wasser, hängen in den Steinen und Klippen, bremsen von ganzem Boot und Besatzung bei 300kg an der Leine, Ankern und kurbeln gegen den Wind zum Hänger, bergen usw.
Andere Rollen haben die erste halbe Stunde nicht überlebt, Getriebeschaden, Wormshaftplatzen usw., die Todesliste ist inzwischen lang.
Es kann da nur eine Rolle geben.

Ich weiß bis in welchen selbst überfiesen Einsatzbereich zerren,heben,tauchen,sanden usw. die locker überleben oder wieder leicht refreshbar sind.
Wenn da jemand Phantasiegeschichten über die Rollen im Web erzählt, kann ich nur milde lächeln.   Aber manche lesen eben gerne Phantasie, auch gut.

Sollte man zwischen Realität und Fiktion für die Technische Analyse aber schon unterscheiden.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Eins haste aber noch vergessen und das hatte Shakespeare den anderen wirklich voraus:  den Schnurclip


Jupp, aber leider gibt's den nicht bei allen, wie den ersten Sigmas und Artverwandten.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Könnte man sich sicherlich endlos drüber auslassen


Das kann schon endlos werden, vor allem ohne physikalische Praxis am Objekt und ohne nebeneinander ... aber dann wäre es wohl anschaulich und damit sehr einfach.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. März 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich kenne und habe alle Ambidex und abgehende Verwandte und habe sie nicht nur angeschaut, sonder einige Typen über Jahrzehnte gefischt.
> Die 2450 ist so ein Sonderfall, die ist nicht so stark wie sie aussieht, das wurde erst in der grünen realisiert und die wurden von mir wurde ab Verfügbarkeit genutzt. Davon wurden erst wieder die schwarzen abgeleitet.
> Da gibt es die gesuchte Welsrolle zum direkten Rauskurbeln praktisch jeden noch zu bewegenden Fisches. Aber auch Eisenbahnschwellen und halbe Bäume eingespült im Schlamm lassen sich von der Rolle her *locker* bei einem Hänger aus dem Schlamm kurbeln, wo die 60er Mono an der singenden Grenze ist und die 200g Rute längst zum Handgriff kapituliert hat.



Tja, dann hatte ich wohl doch schon ins Schwarze getroffen wenn ich das hier so lese.
Alle Shakespeare's, und damit meine ich auch alle ab der blauen Ambidex und zwar egal welche Größe, haben ein Manko, welches sie eben nicht zu Schwerlastkränen macht.
Das sieht man bereits beim Deckelöffnen, wenn man etwas technisches Verständnis hat und wie Kräfte auf die Mechanik wirken können.
Das Pinion ist freidrehend auf der Achse, ohne weitere Lagerung im Gehäusematerial hinten....ein Schwachpunkt bei starken axialen Kräften.
Bei entsprechenden dauerhaften Belastungen, wie sie nunmal beim Hochseefischen vorkommen, wird dadurch nicht nur die Achse leiden sondern auch gleich mit das Pinion zerlegen bzw am Kugellager ausschlagen (und das gleich mit runieren).
Genau das ist der Hauptgrund warum man Shakespeare's in den Staaten nicht auf Charterbooten einsetzte (Lektüre gibt es dazu reichlich außerhalb der dt. Foren) und robusterem Material den Vorzug gab. Das gab es auch nicht nur Daiwa, auch andre Firmen waren mit an Bord.

Ich weiß schon warum ich eben nicht die 2450 zum Welsfischen nehme aber dafür die dicke Lady.




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es gibt entscheidende Features eine Rolle, das ist eben auch ein schlankes Transportmaß für jemanden, der nicht mit dem Sprinter-Transporter ans Wasser fährt.
> Am Wasser funktionende Wechselspulen (ohne Versenkungsgefahr), weg-/einschaltbare Geäusche oder lautlos wie heute die besten Rollen, Schnurlaufröllchen in simpler und bestens robuster Lagerung ohne Verschleiß, alles das ist was wesentliches und macht das Angeln an 7 Tagen die Woche angenehmer.
> Daiwas Bronze, Silver, Gold sind in der Beziehung vergleichsweise richtig mies.



Spule wechseln am Wasser...nuja, machen 2 von 1000 Leute vielleicht. Ist nen Feature, aber kein "must have".
Die Kurbeln von anderen Herstellen ließen sich ebenfalls anlegen, bleibt nur der Bügel.
Schnurlaufröllchen unterscheidet sich kein Stückchen von anderen Rollen jener Zeit, sind allesamt hartverchromt.
Ne Lagerung dessen fand in der Zeit noch gar nicht statt, da saß nen ganz simpler Teflonschlauch (bei Shakespeare in grau) drunter....nix andres machten auch andre Hersteller.




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Bremse ist im neu+unverschlissenen Zustand super, hat einen für die Zeit sehr großen Scheibenaußendurchmesser.
> Ich achte auf meine Bremsscheiben durch Aufdrehen, Putzen, Pflegen, die 7-Scheibenbremse ist immer noch up-to-date und die Filzscheiben halten.
> Wenn die Bremsschreiben lange gepresst belassen wurden, ist das eben nichts ordentliches mehr, wie bei allen aus dem Material.



Die Bremsscheiben sind bei Druckknopfspulens kleiner da der Konus in der Spule (in dem die Achse arretiert) sehr korpulent sein muß. Demzufolge ist der Innendurchmesser der Scheiben größer bei insgesamt gleichem Durchmesser und damit einhergehend viel weniger Bremsfläche.
Ne 7-Scheibenbremse hatten viele andre Rollen, auch Daiwa hinkte da kein Stück hinterher. Im Gegenteil, sie waren mit die ersten die serienmäßig in allen Modellen von billig bis teuer Teflonscheiben verbauten, somit entfiel Wartung und losdrehen.
Die unterste Scheibe bei den Daiwas war immer eine gummierte Lederscheibe, hattest mich ja selbst mal nach den Scheiben der 2600C hier gefragt...nen Bild davon schlummert hier auch noch irgendwo rum.
Dagegen finde ich in einer nie benutzten 2450 lediglich 6 Scheiben, davon 3 Metalwasher und 3 Filzscheiben....mehr is nich drin und geht auch nicht rein, folglich waren da auch nie mehr bei Verkauf eingebaut.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du schreibst von irgendwelchen Phrasen aus dem Web, das ist einfach nur Banane.
> Ich war mit einigen Rollen an verschiedenen Orten auf der Welt und auch in diversen Salzwassern. Funzt über Wochen, und man bräuchte nichtmal was pflegen, passiert einfach nichts. Mache ich aber gerne beim Nachschauen und Vorbereiten für die nächsten Touren.



 Wenn du das für Banane hälst, bitte...jedem seine Meinung. Wenn mir das so aber Leute mitteilen, die seit 40 Jahren und mehr nix andres machen als im Salzwasser zu fischen (eben weil sie auch nur die Option haben) anstatt 4 er Mepps durch die Gegend zu feuern, dann schenke ich dem durchaus schon Glauben. Bei Europäern brauch ich da nicht nachfragen, sorry, ist aber so.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die ersten blauen Rollen waren merklich teurer selbst in DE, die 2600C war eine Billigalternative zum halben Preis zur 2430, alle noch unter 100DM.
> Fürs Grundangeln hat die mir einfach mal gereicht, war auch eine gute Investition und dabei günstig.



Der Preis spielt doch erstmal gar keine Rolle, ich vergleiche doch auch keine Stradic mit ner Aldirolle....Fischen fangen werden beide und bei vernünftigem Umgang hält auch eine günstige Rolle sehr lange...manche fischen ihr halbes Leben mit Rollen, die andre nicht mal anfassen würden, und fangen damit auch nicht schlecht.




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Die Belastbarkeit ist möglich bis in andere Dimensionen durch die unmittelbare Auflage. Sperrkranz und Klinke sind aus einem viel härteren Stahl als bei Daiwa, merkt man wenn man etwas glatter schleifen möchte.   Es gibt die geräuschlosen bei den neueren Typen aber werk, und es läßt sich recht leicht selfmade nachrüsten, bei Daiwa brauchte ich extra Orginalteile einer anderen Rolle.
> Mir scheint da einiges grundsätzlich nicht verstanden zu sein. Da gibt es keine dünnen Bleche zum Sperren, der Druck der Sperrklinke geht auf den Amboss und diese ist mit einer tief verschraubten großköpfigen Stahlschraube direkt großteils aufliegend kurzhebelig gelagert.
> Sowas wird heute auch noch in eher simplerer Form bei den großen Hochseestationärrollen von z.B. Daiwa Saltiga als Zweitsperre wieder eingesetzt.



Öffne einfach mal deine 7000C und schau dir an wie die Sperre dort funktioniert...wegen meiner versuch auch den Rotor mit eingeschalteter Sperre irgendwie in Rückwärtsrichtung zu drehen....wird dir nicht gelingen.
Mach das gleiche mit Ambosssperre wenn du dich traust
2 Metalle die plan ineinander greifen gegenüber um 90 Grad versetzte ineinandergreifende Metalle, die bei sehr starken Kräften ausscheren können (sicherlich nicht werden, aber können)
Physik läßt sich nicht austricksen, nicht umsonst gibt es gerade bei großvolumigen Rollen immernoch diese einfach aufgebaute aber sehr robuste und zuverlässige Rotorsperre, wenn auch heutzutage etwas anders konzipiert.
Die Ambosssperre fungiert heutzutage nur noch als "Notfallsystem".




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber was robuster und was filigraner/leichter-geschickter-gebaut ist, das kann man technisch klar argumentieren.



Eben, siehe oben. Ich belege das auch nochmal gern mit Bildern wenn gewünscht, gar kein Ding.





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Langlebig zählt für mich die echte Benutzungzeit und keine Fama, die Nutzung läuft bei mir seit 1977 bis heute. Nun vornehmlich fürs nicht-händische und schwere Angeln. Also schleppen mit der 60er Größe vom Boot, BigBaits im Steinwasser, hängen in den Steinen und Klippen, bremsen von ganzem Boot und Besatzung bei 300kg an der Leine, Ankern und kurbeln gegen den Wind zum Hänger, bergen usw.
> Andere Rollen haben die erste halbe Stunde nicht überlebt, Getriebeschaden, Wormshaftplatzen usw. die Todesliste ist inzwischen lang.
> 
> Ich weiß bis in welchen selbst überfiesen Einsatzbereich zerren,heben,tauchen,sanden usw. die locker überleben oder wieder leicht refreshbar sind.
> Wenn da jemand Fabelgeschichten im Web erzählt, kann ich nur milde lächeln.



Ich lächel auch öfter mal, vor allem wenn ich solche ausschweifenden und aufgebauschten Übertreibungen lese und die Leute bestenfalls im See ihre Wobblerchen schleppen.
Vielleicht mal ältere Berichte (inkl. Bildmaterial) aus den 70-80ern lesen, wie die Leute außerhalb unseres kleinen Kontinents gefischt haben und z.T. auch heute noch tun. Das ist ne ganz andre Nummer als unser kleines Süßwassergetier.
Ich treib mich nicht ganz umsonst mehr in anderssprachigen Boards rum wie hier und das auch nicht erst seit gestern.
Deine Todesliste mag durchaus lang sein, dementsprechend isses dann aber auch die Liste der Anwendungsfehler bis zur Überlastung....irgendwann gibt alles mal nach wenn man es überspitzt.
Auch das ist ne Wahrheit und keine Fabelgeschichte.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. März 2019)

Äußerst interessanter Thread. Mein Vergleich zwischen der 2450 und der 7000C bezieht sich auf Norwegen.
 Kollegen 2450 ausgeliehen und am Abend ohne Rücklaufsperre zurück bekommen. Was War passiert; Kollege hat die Schnur immer ohne gebrauch des Bügels abspulen lassen und dann, wenn er die passende Tiefe erreicht hatte, den Rücklaufhebel betätigt. Abends war dann das Zahnrad der Sperre sehr abgenutzt bzw rund geschliffen. Mit der7000C hatte er es angeblich immer so gemacht und die hätte es ausgehalten.


[_QUOTE="Bimmelrudi, post: 4864561, member: 196682"]Und dann gabs auch noch ne silberne X2, worin die sich aber von der normalen silbernen X unterscheidet, bin ich mangels Vergleichsobjekt überfragt.
Ich könnt mir aber vorstellen, das Daiwa bei dieser auch bereits ne Veränderung des Rotors vorgenommen hat und evtl. auch schon ne lautlose Rücklaufsperre.
Die Vorkehrungen waren teilweise dazu auch schon bei einigen Modellen der ersten X vorhanden.[/QUOTE_]

Also meine 1000X2 ist in der Rücklaufsperre genauso laut wie die Mini-Mite, aber sie hat keinen Rotor mehr mit Außenanschlag.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2019)

> Kollegen 2450 ausgeliehen


Das macht man nicht (mehr), oder eben nur einmal. 
Ich habe einmal eine 2600C ausgeliehen fürs Mittelmeer, mache ich auch nicht mehr. Ich wollte sie weiter behalten ...
Vor allem gibt es Leute, die meinen, man kann das einfach mal eben nachkaufen. 
Ohne ebay und dergleichen (Gebrauchtmarkt über Millionen Haushalte) war das unmöglich. Heute sind wir in der glücklichen Lage sowas eher mal wieder nach zu bekommen, oder das gewünschte Sammlerregal überhaupt aufzufüllen.

Die letzten mir zugelaufenen Rollen hatten oft etwas Geister ihrer toten Besitzer dabei, und die Nachfahren oder trauernd (altersbedingt) abgebenden machen manchmal nette Sachen, Rolle über die halbe Republik vorbeibringen, lange telefonieren, nach guter Unterbringung fragen etc.
Bei mir können dieser von mir geliebten Rollentypen wieder gut miteinander rudeln und kuscheln.  Wie die kleinen Eisbären ...



> Was War passiert; Kollege hat die Schnur immer ohne gebrauch des Bügels abspulen lassen und dann, wenn er die passende Tiefe erreicht hatte, den Rücklaufhebel betätigt.


Auf sowas kommt man als Normalanglermensch auch nicht.
Wenn man mal eine Rolle dieser Shakespeare-Bauart unter hohem Speed in die Rücklaufsperre knallen gehört und gefühlt hat, z.B. bei vergessener Rücklaufsperre, Fischabzug und dann einlegen, dann weiß man wie ungesund ala "Hammer direkt auf Amboss" sich das anhört und vermeidet es. Harte Schläge auf hartes Material, was gegen statische Drucklast konstruiert ist.
Da nützt auch (wenn überhaupt satt vorhanden ) die gute innenliegende Schmierung gegen die Abnutzung nichts mehr.

Das innenliegende auf dem Pionion-Gear sitzende Rücklaufsperrenklinkenrad der 2450 ist sehr viel kleiner und vor allem mit kleineren härteren Zacken als bei den Daiwa, selbst die 2600C hat schon ein größeres Klinkenrad.
Das Daiwa Material ist weicher, wie ich vom Schleifen her weiß.  Macht beim an die Zacken schlagen elastisch-plastischer mit, aber auch nicht ewig.
Die Klinkerräder kann man bei beiden Typen noch recht leicht auswechseln oder sogar als scheibenartiges Element recht einfach nachmachen.
Meine Einsatz 2600C sind seit langem mit lautloser Sperre ausgerüstet und die Sperre insgesamt nachgearbeitet/verbessert, die Feder ist auch weg.

2450 ist trotz ihrer Größe mit einigen gleichen Teilen wie bei ihrer kleineren Schwester versehen, dazu gehören auch die Bremsscheiben.
Die 7000C Scheiben oder Sigma 80 Scheiben sind auch nicht größer.
Die von einer DAM Quick 3000 sind jedoch merklich kleiner.

Hab die vorhin mal mit einigen weiteren Exemplaren nebeneinander gelegt und tw. zerlegt, ergibt eine schöne Vergleichsstudie, wenn mit vielen Rollen/Typen.
Die Konstruktionen sind erkennbar anders gemacht und die unterschiedlichen Maße/Dimensionen  sieht man sofort. Bei DAM ist im Getriebelauf in einer 330N/440N nur Messing+Stahl drin, nicht mal profanes Aluminium oder ZAMAK !  Geschweige denn Plastik oder anderes Gelumpe.
Aber es ist vergleichsweise zierlich gemacht.

Bei den Bremsscheiben sehr auffällig, wenn man mit heutigen modernen Rollen mit ihren immer größeren Bremsscheiben vergleicht, oder gar beim Zerlegen direkt nebeneinander legt.
Interessant wären die anliegenden und erreichbaren Bremsdrücke durch den Drag Knob, sowas messbar zu machen. Weiß aber bisher wohl niemand.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Also meine 1000X2 ist in der Rücklaufsperre genauso laut wie die Mini-Mite, aber sie hat keinen Rotor mehr mit Außenanschlag.


Bei einigen Typen wie GS2 war die lautlose Sperrklinke mit Schleifer verbaut, aber zusätzlich noch eine starke Feder, damit es richtig Krach macht.


----------



## hans albers (24. März 2019)

> as War passiert; Kollege hat die Schnur immer ohne gebrauch des Bügels abspulen lassen und dann, wenn er die passende Tiefe erreicht hatte, den Rücklaufhebel betätigt.



also ehrlich , wer macht denn sowas , 
vor allem mit geliehenem gerät...??


damit zerlegt man über kurz oder lang jede sationärrolle,
(multi is was anderes)


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. März 2019)

Irgendwie hat das Zitieren von Bimmelrudi Artikel noch nicht so ganz geklappt


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. März 2019)

Mit dem Zerlegen hast du recht, das gute war nur das man das Ritzel zu Hause noch wieder nachschleifen konnte und die 2450 heute noch im Einsatz ist.


----------



## hans albers (24. März 2019)

> nachschleifen konnte und die 2450 heute noch im Einsatz ist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. März 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Also meine 1000X2 ist in der Rücklaufsperre genauso laut wie die Mini-Mite, aber sie hat keinen Rotor mehr mit Außenanschlag.



Das X stand damals generell bei Daiwa für innenliegenden Bügelumschlag.

Die X-Serie war die Weiterentwicklung der D-Serie, um auch unterhalb der GS-Serie (auch da gab es ne X-Serie) up-to-date zu sein.
Die X-Serie behielt die Druckknopfspule der D, war ansonsten quasi baugleich mit der GS-X.
Mal vom äußerlichen abgesehen bestand der einzige Unterschied darin, daß man in der silver-X nur 1 Kugellager verbaute, währenddessen die GS-X 3 Lager hatte.
Die fehlenden 2 am Großrad wurden durch Teflonbuchsen ersetzt, mit denen man seit Einführung der Silver Series 1973  sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht hatte.
Diese Teflonbuchsen ließen sich auch problemlos durch Kugellager ersetzen...man hatte damit quasi eine silberne GS-X.
Die X2-Kurzserie ist eigentlich auch keine Neuentwicklung der ersten X, die 2 steht lediglich für 2 Kugellager ab Werk.

Das teilweise auch die X-Serie ne hörbare Sperre hat, ist normal, vorallem bei den kleinen Modellen.
Abgeschafft wurde das größtenteils erst 1979 mit Einführung der schwarzen X in UK (Black Diamond genann) und als Regal-D in Übersee.
Größtenteils deswegen, weil es auch in dieser Serie eine hörbare Ausnahme gab...die 1300X

Bei der silbernen X wurde dies erst nach 1981 dann eingebaut, als die Produktion endgültig nach Korea ging.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. März 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei den Bremsscheiben sehr auffällig, wenn man mit heutigen modernen Rollen mit ihren immer größeren Bremsscheiben vergleicht, oder gar beim Zerlegen direkt nebeneinander legt.
> Interessant wären die anliegenden und erreichbaren Bremsdrücke durch den Drag Knob, sowas messbar zu machen. Weiß aber bisher wohl niemand.



Könnte man sicherlich nachmessen mit Drucksensoren.
Aber eigentlich genügt bereits ein Blick auf die Feder im Bremsknopf und ggfs. noch auf Spulenoberfläche/Unterkante Bremsknopf.
In den alten Rollen sind diese Bremsknöpfe ja noch sehr einfach aufgebaut, Feder, Mutter und das wars auch schon.
Bei heutigen Rollen haste da zumindest noch Federstahldraht drin, der den Klicker gibt beim Drehen des Bremsknopfes.

Interessanterweise hatte DAM damals mit ihren 1000er Quicks mit weitem Abstand das bestmögliche Material für Bremsscheiben benutzt, dummerweise war es nicht so ganz gesundheitsfördernd.
Auch heute noch ist dieses Material für Bremsscheiben nicht zu toppen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2019)

Sowas mit Drucksensoren feststellen zu können, wäre wirklich interessant!
Aber auch dann muss man damit erstmal rechnen.
Wirklich vordringlich wichtig für das praktische Fischen (neben der rechnerisch ausübbaren Bremskraft, Kraft, Fläche/Teilflächen, Reibmoment) ist vor allem Gleichförmigkeit in der (Gegen-)Kraftwirkung.
Ein *jeder* Jitter ist kontraproduktiv und schmälert die Grenzwerteinsetzbarkeit.

Vorab sollte man sich auch in einer Klassenübersicht über die Anforderungen nach Angelart im klaren sein. (Bluewater, Hindernisangeln/Riff/Wrack/Steinpackungen usw. , Kleinfische, usw. usw.)
Und das nicht wild mischen und herumlabern wie Waschweiber beim Kaffeeklatsch, immer wieder eine neue Posse reinbringen und der zentralen Frage ausweichen.

Wenn ich wie oben geschrieben, vom Halten von starken Fischen in/aus hindernisreichem Terrain rede, meine ich nicht Runs über hunderte Meter.
Wenn man eine 2kg Schnur aufspult hat und gerne 1.8kg ausbremsen können möchte, stellt sich eine hochgradig andere Sitution dar gegenüber den 50lbs Rutenklassenbereich im Meer, da kommt es auf ein paar mehr oder weniger nicht so an.
Dann gibt es auch gerade aktuell das Thema mit den Heckbremsen, und viele dümmliche Meinungsäußungen bis in den Grenzbereich von Pöbeleien. Das disqualifiziert letztlich nur.

Dazu schreibe ich aber besser mal einen *Grundlagenartikel*, wie bei Rutenaktionen oder Griffweise/Haltepunkt bei Spinnanglern. Das hat schon viel geholfen -- gegen endlose sinnlose streitige Diskussionen.

Naja, die meine praktische Benutzung spricht nun auch anderes bei diesen Rollen. Die DAMs habe ich nämlich auch, ganz physisch real materiell und nicht web-fabulös.
Wenn man es in der Bremsenpflege bewußt richtig macht, dann ist da nichts "so ganz gesundheitsfördernd" wundersam unterwegs. Wie bei Kohlefaserscheiben auch. Aber die Quick Dinger sind nicht effektiv.
Die Bremseinstelldruckschrauben meiner alten Rollentypen sind zudem längst nicht alle einfach aufgebaut, eher mal mit quasi Stoßdämpferfedern. Du könntest auch eigentlich mal nachgucken, ist ja was da.
Mit einfachem Zählen von vorhandenen "irgendwelchen" Scheiben und Mutmaßungen über ihre Dimensionierung mag man sich als Anfänger behelfen, kommt man aber nicht wirklich weit.
Das Planmaß oder gar geschicktere Gestaltung sieht man nicht einfach mal eben, genügt kein "bereits ein Blick".

So zum dazulernen: Schaue Dir mal die heutige Hochleistungsbremsenbauweise bei schnellen Autos an, und überlege mal, wieso so gebaut und nicht anders !
Dann Kupplungen, auch Schleifbremsen, anderes Beispiel.

Ich diskutiere aus primär Zeitgründen und den Erfahrungen aus endlosen Schreibereien einfach vieles nicht mehr freiwillig (ist meine Zeit), weil es notwendige Basics für eine zielführende Unterhaltung sind.
Entweder vorhanden oder nicht. Exaktheit, Messen, rechnen, z.B. ein bischen Mathematik und Physik gehört auch dazu, Kreisberechnungen, Hebelgesetze, Druckdefinition usw..
Ich nutze Kraftmesseinrichtungen, auch ersatzweise gerne einen Wassereimer, messe die Dinge gerne aus. Bei Ruten, Rollen, Schnüren, Knoten u.a.m. Das ist physikalisch erfassbar.

Ansonsten lässt man es besser. Somit hier Abbruch.

Für vieles reichen auch bunte Bildchen für die Unterhaltung und das Vergnügen. 
Die breite Nutzerschar hat wahrscheinlich sowieso mehr davon.


----------



## Shura (26. März 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Interessanterweise hatte DAM damals mit ihren 1000er Quicks mit weitem Abstand das bestmögliche Material für Bremsscheiben benutzt, dummerweise war es nicht so ganz gesundheitsfördernd.
> Auch heute noch ist dieses Material für Bremsscheiben nicht zu toppen.



Du meinst das (*As*)bestmöglichste Material xD  Hab noch irgendwo originale davon rumfliegen, luftdicht in nem Zipbeutel


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. März 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Naja, die meine praktische Benutzung spricht nun auch anderes bei diesen Rollen. Die DAMs habe ich nämlich auch, ganz physisch real materiell und nicht web-fabulös.
> Wenn man es in der Bremsenpflege bewußt richtig macht, dann ist da nichts "so ganz gesundheitsfördernd" wundersam unterwegs.



Der Grund warum ich dies so schrieb hat aber wenig mit Rollenpflege etc. pp zu tun, die Erkenntniss hatten andre Leute schon seit langem und verbannten jenes Grundmaterial u.a. auch aus Gebäuden.
Ob das nun genauso für Kleinstteile wie jenen Bremsscheiben zutreffen kann, sei mal völlig dahingestellt.
Ich bin weder Wissenschaftler noch Laborratte, sondern das letzte Glied in der Kette...der Endverbraucher.

Im übrigen gibt es auch bei den einzelnen Serien der Quick 1000er/01er/02er sehr gravierende Unterschiede bei den Bremsen.
Aber das hast du ja auch schon alles ganz akribisch ausgemessen, gewogen und berechnet.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mit einfachem Zählen von vorhandenen "irgendwelchen" Scheiben und Mutmaßungen über ihre Dimensionierung mag man sich als Anfänger behelfen, kommt man aber nicht wirklich weit.
> Das Planmaß oder gar geschicktere Gestaltung sieht man nicht einfach mal eben, genügt kein "bereits ein Blick".



Ist ja toll das du mich als Anfänger bezeichnest und mir desweiteren unterstellst über Dimensionierungen lediglich zu mutmaßen.
Stell dir mal vor, ich kann sogar ne Schiebelehre bedienen und richtig ablesen.
Ich hab ja nix gegen Fanboys, aber man sollte auch mal die Kirche dabei im Dorf lassen, der heilige Gral ist auch nur ne Metapher.




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> So zum dazulernen: Schaue Dir mal die heutige Hochleistungsbremsenbauweise bei schnellen Autos an, und überlege mal, wieso so gebaut und nicht anders !
> Dann Kupplungen, auch Schleifbremsen, anderes Beispiel.



Warum sollte ich Bremsen einer Angelrolle mit Hochleistungsbremsen von Autos vergleichen?
Allein von der physikalischen Beanspruchung/Ausrichtung hinkt der Vergleich in allen Belängen und hat für mich (mag bei einigen anders sein) *null Relevanz* im Bereich der Angelei.




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich diskutiere aus primär Zeitgründen und den Erfahrungen aus endlosen Schreibereien einfach vieles nicht mehr freiwillig (ist meine Zeit), weil es notwendige Basics für eine zielführende Unterhaltung sind.
> Entweder vorhanden oder nicht. Exaktheit, Messen, rechnen, z.B. ein bischen Mathematik und Physik gehört auch dazu, Kreisberechnungen, Hebelgesetze, Druckdefinition usw..
> Ich nutze Kraftmesseinrichtungen, auch ersatzweise gerne einen Wassereimer, messe die Dinge gerne aus. Bei Ruten, Rollen, Schnüren, Knoten u.a.m. Das ist physikalisch erfassbar.



Ein Forum dient dem Erfahrungsaustausch/der Diskussion und ist immer freiwillig, dahinter steckt keine Verpflichtung oder gar Zwang, falls du das als solches empfindest. 
Und es spielt auch keine Rolle, wer sich gerade wo und worüber unterhält, es geht nicht immer um strikte messbare Fakten (falls dies allein deine Intension sein sollte, hier zu schreiben) sondern um Austausch untereinander....das machten so schon die alten Griechen.
Wer etwas zu sagen hat tut es. Wer nicht lässt es, ganz easy und geschmeidig.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Für vieles reichen auch bunte Bildchen für die Unterhaltung und das Vergnügen.
> Die breite Nutzerschar hat wahrscheinlich sowieso mehr davon.



Eben, denn von dir kommt eh nix, außer irgendwelche Ankündigungen (und dabei bleibts dann auch),


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dazu schreibe ich aber besser mal einen *Grundlagenartikel*, wie bei Rutenaktionen oder Griffweise/Haltepunkt bei Spinnanglern. Das hat schon viel geholfen -- gegen endlose sinnlose streitige Diskussionen.


was du wohl tun willst/solltest/müßtest, damit man mit dir (aus deiner Sicht) "auf gleicher Ebene" diskutieren kann.

Wenn ich eins nicht mag, dann sind es Leute die in immer wiederkehrenden ausschweifenden Wortspielchen sich versuchen zu artikulieren, ohne dabei wirklich auf den Punkt zu kommen.
Ich bevorzuge klar lesbare Aussagen ohne Lametta und ohne um den "heißen" Brei zu reden.


Und damit bin ich mit diesem Thread auch fertig und werd ihn zukünftig meiden wie die Hunde auf dem Gehweg. 

werde hier drin garantiert nichts mehr schreiben/posten, ganz easy und geschmeidig


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2019)

Nur mal ein paar Punkte:



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, ich kann sogar ne Schiebelehre bedienen und richtig ablesen.


Warum machst Du das dann nicht, wenn Du einfach drauflos über Heckbremsrollen loströtest, dann aber nichtmal deine Vergleichsgröße GS9 nachmessen und angeben willst ?



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich Bremsen einer Angelrolle mit Hochleistungsbremsen von Autos vergleichen?
> Allein von der physikalischen Beanspruchung/Ausrichtung hinkt der Vergleich in allen Belängen und hat für mich (mag bei einigen anders sein) *null Relevanz* im Bereich der Angelei.


Weil die Leute sich dort Gedanken machen wie man am elegantesten und ausdauerndsten Kräfte übertragen kann. Es muss dort ordentlich halten, bei Angelrollen aber auch. 
Ein Stichwort ist Segmentierung, ein anderes Außenkreis(ring). Weiter geht's mit Wärmeabfuhr, Belüftung, wenn man lange kräftig bremsen will.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Und es spielt auch keine Rolle, wer sich gerade wo und worüber unterhält, es geht nicht immer um strikte messbare Fakten (falls dies allein deine Intension sein sollte, hier zu schreiben) sondern um Austausch untereinander....


Wenn nicht Fakten (Messwerte,Zahlen) bei Rollenmechanik, was dann?
Wenn es um die Frage "Beste" und Leistungswerte geht? 

Ganz klar gesagt:  Rumblödeln ist auch nicht schlimm, dann sollte aber alle mit auf das Karussell drauf und wissen, wann es sich dreht. 



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wenn ich eins nicht mag, dann sind es Leute die in immer wiederkehrenden ausschweifenden Wortspielchen sich versuchen zu artikulieren, ohne dabei wirklich auf den Punkt zu kommen.
> Ich bevorzuge klar lesbare Aussagen ohne Lametta und ohne um den "heißen" Brei zu reden.


Dann mach das doch, da bin ich voll dabei!  Das ist ein guter Vorsatz.

Und beleidigt sein hilft nichts. Hätte ich oben auch sein können; passt hier aber nicht in der kleinen Menge der Spezels.
Wird aber wieder, kommt Zeit, kommt Neugier.


----------



## hans albers (26. März 2019)

jetzt kriegt euch mal wieder ein..

sind alles schöne röllchen,
ob nun daiwa, shakespeare oder dam.....


hier, zum runterkommen:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (27. März 2019)

Tach,






wie zum Geier bekomme ich die Spule runter? Der Ring ist natürlich ab,denn per Druckknopf funzt es ja nicht. Bremse zu und drehen und würgen will ich nicht,vielleicht bissel WD40?


MfG


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. März 2019)

Müsste die Feder nicht vom Druckknopf auseinandergedrückt werden? Sieht jedenfalls so aus. Probiere einfach aus, die Feder auseinander zu drücken und die Spule  dabei hochzuheben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (27. März 2019)

So sollte das sein, aber das Teil hat offenbar ca. 39 Jahre nur herum gelegen. Die Spule geht auch nicht runter wenn der Federring abgenommen wird.


----------



## Thomas. (27. März 2019)

das selbe Problem hatte ich auch mal, da war Fett drin was Knüppelhart geworden ist, ich habe die Rolle eine halbe stunde auf der(die) Heizung gelegt dann ging es mit ein wenig liebe


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. März 2019)

Ja, das mit dem alten Fett ist auch richtig. Letzten Quick 110N erwischt. Fett innen so hart und steif, das man glaubte beim Drehen holt man die Titanic hoch.


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. März 2019)

@hans albers
Betr. Welsrolle:

was für eine Ryobi ist das auf dem Bild?


----------



## hans albers (27. März 2019)

moin,

ist eine ryobi 287.


----------



## Hering 58 (27. März 2019)

hans albers schrieb:


> jetzt kriegt euch mal wieder ein..
> 
> sind alles schöne röllchen,
> ob nun daiwa, shakespeare oder dam.....
> ...


Die sehen ja noch wie neu aus?Gute Pflege ist das a und o.


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. März 2019)

Noch 2 alte Ryobi's Ryobi 88 und Ryobi Adventure 80), zwischen 1975 und 1980 gekauft und noch beide immer im Einsatz. Made in Japan und keine Probleme.


----------



## hans albers (28. März 2019)

> Noch 2 alte Ryobi's Ryobi 88 und Ryobi Adventure 80)



cooles rollenfuss design + farbe bei No.2....


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. März 2019)

Ja,  die Ryobi 88 war für mich als Jugendlicher damals mein ganzer Stolz. Hatte zwar auch keine Kugellager, aber im Gegensatz zur Standard-Serie von SHAKESPEARE; es waren Welten. Laufruhe, Schnurfangröllchen, das funktionierte, 100 mtr. 60er Schnurfassung, Ersatzspule mit Einlage für dünne Schnüre, Kurbel und Schnurfangbügel anklappbar. Diesen Kauf habe ich nie bereut. (Meine damals um die 70 Mark) Seitdem wird sie alle paar Jahre neu mit Zentralschmierfett(0000) für Nutzfahrzeuge gefettet und schnurrt munter vor sich hin.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. März 2019)

Habe durch den letzten Artikel wieder mal an meine alten unbenutzen Schätzchen gedacht und sie wieder aus der Versenkung geholt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das ich drei verschiedene Norris Skakespiere Standard 2015 Rollen besitzen, die alle etwas unterschiedlich sind betreff Kurbel, Schnurfangbügel. Am deutlichsten fällt das auf durch die Typenbezeichnung: 2015, 2015 GF, 2015 GD. Weiß jemand, wie und was GD bzw. GF  bedeuten könnte?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (29. März 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Am deutlichsten fällt das auf durch die Typenbezeichnung: 2015, 2015 GF, 2015 GD. Weiß jemand, wie und was GD bzw. GF  bedeuten könnte?



Beantworten kann ich dir das nicht genau nur das es sich um verschiedenen Versionen handelt.
Die 2015 war die erste Generation dannach kam die GD und am Ende die GF. Äußerlich stimmt es das sich der Bügel verändert hat, im Inneren wurde nichts geändert soviel ich weiß. Die Typenbezeichnung GF müsste mit der Umbenennung der Marke in Shakespeare zutun haben davor wars ja noch Noris Shakespeare, sprich die GF müsste nur noch mit Shakespeare beschriftet sein.

Ich hatte da mal wo anderes scho etwas geschrieben:


Die Shakespeare Standard Serie war als reine Einsteigerrolle für den kleinen Geldbeutel gedacht.
Mit dem starrem Schnurlaufröllchen und den Geitlagern konnte sie zur damaligen Zeit wenig Komfort bieten.
Gebaut von 1971 – 1976 durchlebte diese Serie im ganzen 3 Updates.
Angefangen mit der normalen Noris Shakespeare Standard über die Noris Shakespeare Standard GD zur Shakespeare GF. Die letztere war dann auch das letzte Model. Die einzigen Neuerungen was äußerliche erkennbar wären der Schnurfangbügel und die Bezeichnung am Plastikseitendeckel.
Das Innenleben blieb steht’s dasselbe, genauere Baujahre zu den einzelnen Updates sind leider nicht bekannt. Die ersten Serien hatten auch noch den Aufdruck „Made in Japan“ was bei den letzteren wider ganz fehlte. Alles im allem sehr undurchsichtig und zum Teil schwierig herauszufinden welches Baujahr welche Rolle nun genau hat.
Da es aber ab dem Jahr 1974 eine Logo Änderung gegeben hat liegt es nahe das ab da die Shakespeare Standard GF gebaut wurde, was ich aber nicht sicher bestätigen kann.
Der Firmenname bliebe aber weiterhin Noris-Shakespeare GmbH Köln.
Die Standard Serie ist für die Fischerei nicht mehr relevant selbst für Sammler scheint diese schöne Dunkelbraune/rotbraune Rolle keine Beachtung zu schenken. Doch genau diese Rolle verhalf vielen Einsteigern und Leuten, mit wenig Einkommen zur damaligen Zeit zum kleinen/großen Fangerfolg.
Aus diesem Grund hatte selbst so eine „billige“ Rolle ihre Daseins Berechtigung.


Vielleicht hilft dir das etwas weiter.


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. März 2019)

@ dawurzelsepp
Ja, du hast recht, die GF ist nur noch mit Shakespeare gekenntzeichnet. Und wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Weißfische damals mit den Rollen in den Kescher bugsiert wurden, geschuppt, ausgenommen und dann wie ein grüner Hering eingelegt; war schon eine Maloche. Und vielen Dank noch für deine Ausführungen zur Standard-Rollenserie.

Eine Frage hätte ich dann noch, ich habe in meiner Kiste noch eine Noris Shakespeare Europa-Klasse Deluxe 2210.
Weißt du evtl, welches Baujahr dieses Schätzchen ist??


----------



## dawurzelsepp (30. März 2019)

@Hecht100+ 
Ich hole mal bissl weiter aus:
Die Europa klasse Deluxe (dunkelblau) war die Nachfolgerolle der Europa klasse (grau) und wurde von 67-71 gebaut.
Nach der Europa Klasse Deluxe kam die Ball Bearing 1 und darauf die Ball Bearing 2.
Die Technik der Europa Klasse wurde hierbei immer etwas verbessert und so passen einige Ersatzteile der alten Serien auf die neuen. Aber halt, die BB II wurde etwas anders konstruiert und hier passen keine Teile der Vorgänger.
Im Grunde ist deine Europa Klasse Deluxe identisch mit der neueren Ball Bearing I.


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. März 2019)

Danke dir


----------



## hans albers (3. April 2019)

hier ma wat anderes:

eine balzer colonel 400 rolle.

erinnert mich von der farbe her ein bisschen an die shakespeare ambidex 2050.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. April 2019)

Von der Schnurfassung ein wenig kleiner als die 2450, geiler Aussehen.  Kommt auf dem Bild im Farbton einen Hauch dunkler rüber als die Shakespeare. Ansonsten noch nie gesehen, Schade darum!!! Die  Rolle hat ein gewisses Etwas.


----------



## hans albers (3. April 2019)

yap,

war mir vorher auch unbekannt,
kam im pack mit ner alten daiwa cosmo meeres-telerute....

in dem zustand wirklich ein feines röllchen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. April 2019)

Habe aber auch noch eine Rolle ausgebuddelt, von der ich nicht sagen kann: Ball Bearing HELICAL GEAR POINT WATER-KING Modell No. 1140. Verkauft damals lt Aufkleber von Zoo-Bäcker Gera. Ich habe diese Rolle damals vom Schrott und sie sieht aus wie eine Shakespeare Ball Bearing 2250.








Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ist das eine alte Rolle aus der ehemaligen DDR oder woher kommt das Schätzchen???


----------



## hans albers (3. April 2019)

hui ,

da bin ich überfragt.
sieht mir aber eher nach nem west modell aus..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (4. April 2019)

Vielleicht hat der Laudenbach (heute Fliessbandbäcker in Gera) damals auch Rollen verscherbelt. Auf dem Rollenfuß müsste JAPAN stehen.


----------



## Michael.S (4. April 2019)

Auf ebay ist eine Waterking made in Japan


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. April 2019)

Beim lesen über die ganzen alten Rollen habe ich mich daran erinnert, das ich in den ca. 1980 mir für den ersten Allgäu- Urlaub  die Cormoran Black King Rute und eine farblich dazu passende Rolle geholt habe.Die Rolle habe ich mir ausschließlich aus preislichen und optischen Gründen geholt.  Es ist die Taiyo 500. Sie erschien mir wie eine silberne Daiwa, aber eben in Schwarz. Außerdem war sie im Ratio-Markt erhältlich und kostet erheblich weniger als im Angelladen. Und da man ja nicht wegwirft ist sie immer noch da. Leider ist mal der hintere Teil des Fußes abgebrochen, aber mit etwas Geduld habe ich sie so angeschliffen, das man sie noch im Rutenhalter befestigen kann.


----------



## Thomas. (13. April 2019)

meine neuste Errungenschaft gerade eben eingetroffen, und keine Daiwa no Shimano eine DAM SLS 5​und somit die Serie vollständig, und zur Freude meiner Frau die Nr.100 jetzt gilt leider ein kommt eine geht


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. April 2019)

Glückwunsch, die Serie sieht echt geil aus. Und schade, das die 100 voll sind. Wann wurden die DAM SLS überhaupt hergestellt, habe von DAM überhaupt keine Ahnung, waren mir in frühen Jahren nicht bezahlbar. Habe zwar auch noch ein paar alte Quicks, Prince und andere rumfliegen, aber die sind alle nur vorm Mülleimer gerettet worden.


----------



## Thomas. (13. April 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, die Serie sieht echt geil aus. Und schade, das die 100 voll sind. Wann wurden die DAM SLS überhaupt hergestellt, habe von DAM überhaupt keine Ahnung, waren mir in frühen Jahren nicht bezahlbar. Habe zwar auch noch ein paar alte Quicks, Prince und andere rumfliegen, aber die sind alle nur vorm Mülleimer gerettet worden.



laut http://www.saschas-sammler-homepage.de/rollendam3.html 79-81


----------



## Jason (13. April 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> meine neuste Errungenschaft gerade eben eingetroffen, und keine Daiwa no Shimano eine DAM SLS 5​und somit die Serie vollständig, und zur Freude meiner Frau die Nr.100 jetzt gilt leider ein kommt eine geht
> Anhang anzeigen 322482
> Anhang anzeigen 322483


Das sind gute Rollen. Glückwunsch zu der Sammlung. Sammelst du ausschließlich DAM Rollen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (13. April 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das sind gute Rollen. Glückwunsch zu der Sammlung. Sammelst du ausschließlich DAM Rollen?
> 
> Gruß Jason



nee eigentlich ist DAM nicht meine Marke, aber da ich die SLS schick finde und durch Zufall mal an eine dran kam, habe ich dann mal angefangen mich danach umzuschauen.
und wenn ich auf dem Flohmarkt mal nee große DAM sehe und der Preis stimmt nehme ich sie auch mit.
ich stehe allerdings mehr auf alte Shimanos und Daiwa obwohl DAM ja der einzige Angelgerätehersteller ist über den schon Lieder gesungen wurden


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> meine neuste Errungenschaft gerade eben eingetroffen, und keine Daiwa no Shimano eine DAM SLS 5​und somit die Serie vollständig,


Klasse, dass Serie vollständig! 
Allerdings hast Du auch die "Gurke" SLS-2 dabei, ich weiß nicht ob Du die schon aufgemacht hast. Ich musste natürlich damals genau die im zusammengesparten Neukauf erwischen, und das war es dann lange mit der Freundschaft zu DAM.
Erst letztes Jahr mit einigen besseren Quicks 1000 und Finessa-N wiederauferstanden, da beschränke ich mich freiwillig auf die mittelgroßen beiden Typen, gesundes prinzipielles fernhalten von einigem Murks in den kleinen. Bei den Daiwa auch, die alten großen Rollen sind für mich eh imposanter und betrachtungswürdiger, auch noch einsatzwürdig, vlt. sehe ich das deswegen so.
Von den DAM SLS habe ich die Unterlagen noch als Kopie im Rollenordner, das Heftchen war für alle, falls Bedarf.



Thomas. schrieb:


> und zur Freude meiner Frau die Nr.100 jetzt gilt leider ein kommt eine geht


Da hast Dir ja was eingehandelt! 
Schon irgendwie sinnvoll, bei der bei mir angedachten Wohnzimmervitrine gibt es definitiv eine klare Platzbegrenzung. 

Aber ich habe einfach aufgehört zu zählen bzw. komme mit dem dabei in die Hand nehmen und kurbeln an einem Tage nicht mehr durch ...
Also Bestand relativ unbekannt.  

Ich teile inzwischen in 1) Sammlerrollen und damit angestrebte "Ausstellungsstücke", 2) Altertümliche Einsatzrollen-Doubles im Set, und 3) Ersatzteile und (Rest-)Haufen.
Das System beherrscht das Chaos. 

Sowas nun bei den modernen Rollen inzwischen auch, die RedArc(v1) taugt eher zum sammeln wegen ihrer Farbe, die Frage war orginal lassen oder abdunkeln. Gleichzeitig ist sie aber in dem Outfit der absolute Pop-Star jeder Rollensammlung; sagt zumindest die Handbewegung aller interessierten Betrachter.

Damit wird keine separierte Kiste oder Koffer zu groß.

Good Luck beim zukünftigen erkennen der "Aussätzigen" !


----------



## Thomas. (14. April 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Klasse, dass Serie vollständig!
> Allerdings hast Du auch die "Gurke" SLS-2 dabei, ich weiß nicht ob Du die schon aufgemacht hast. Ich musste natürlich damals genau die im zusammengesparten Neukauf erwischen, und das war es dann lange mit der Freundschaft zu DAM.
> Erst letztes Jahr mit einigen besseren Quicks 1000 und Finessa-N wiederauferstanden, da beschränke ich mich freiwillig auf die mittelgroßen beiden Typen, gesundes prinzipielles fernhalten von einigem Murks in den kleinen. Bei den Daiwa auch, die alten großen Rollen sind für mich eh imposanter und betrachtungswürdiger, auch noch einsatzwürdig, vlt. sehe ich das deswegen so.
> Von den DAM SLS habe ich die Unterlagen noch als Kopie im Rollenordner, das Heftchen war für alle, falls Bedarf.
> ...



du müsstest doch wissen das ich mit altem Gelumpe nicht angle  wenn ich nämlich eine Rolle öffne bricht entweder was ab, bleibt was über, oder tut Garnichts mehr, außer eine Mitchell 300 da hat alles geklappt.
bei denn 100 gehören leider auch die dazu die an meinen Ruten montiert sind

und 2 Aussätzige habe ich schon finden müssen, wie der Teufel es will kam gestern meine Enkeltochter(8) mit meinem Sohn vom Trödel und brachte für ihren Opi eine Daiwa mit  eigentlich nicht mein ding, aber das sie für mich 3€ rausgehauen hat 

und heute war ich dann mit Frau auf einigen Trödelmärkten und     

das Beruhigende bei den  "Aussätzigen" ist das ich für die 2 schon einen Abnehmer habe, der weiß nur noch nicht was auf ihn zukommt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2019)

Immerhin Daiwa und rausgepickt, sie haben Dir gut zugehört ...
Sie wollen wohl Deine Standhaftigkeit zur versprochenen 100er Regel testen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Es ist die Taiyo 500. Sie erschien mir wie eine silberne Daiwa, aber eben in Schwarz. Außerdem war sie im Ratio-Markt erhältlich und kostet erheblich weniger als im Angelladen.


Der Name sagte mir irgendwas. Ich möchte mal annehmen, dass hinter dem Namen dieser große JP Konzern steckte und noch heute existiert, man findet auch andere Produkte.
https://www.finanzen.net/aktien/TAIYO_YUDEN-Aktie
Warum-wieso die auch solche Rollen und für welchen Markt orginär fertigten, weiß ich nicht.

Anscheinend waren die damaligen Daiwa aber auch begehrte Rollen für Lizenzproduktionen.


----------



## hans albers (14. April 2019)

> Allerdings hast Du auch die "Gurke" SLS-2 dabei, ich weiß nicht ob Du die schon aufgemacht hast. Ich musste natürlich damals genau die im zusammengesparten Neukauf erwischen, und das war es dann lange mit der Freundschaft zu DAM.




warum.. 
wie sieht die innen aus.. ???
bzw. ist das nen "blender"?

(hab davon auch noch irgendwo eine rumfliegen
später hiessen die dann nur noch "SL")


----------



## Thomas. (14. April 2019)

hans albers schrieb:


> (hab davon auch noch irgendwo eine rumfliegen
> später hiessen die dann nur noch "SL")



ich glaube sie hießen vorher SL 1-5 und hatten glaube ich alle den Außenanschlag bei der SLS nur die 5


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2019)

hans albers schrieb:


> bzw. ist das nen "blender"?


Mehr als nur Blender, das ist nicht mal ein Messing-Pinion drin, zudem direkt fest am Rotor angepresst, und über das Material decken wir mal den Mantel des Schweigens. Absolute Einsteigerbauart vom Getriebe her.
Ggü. den anderen durchaus aus ordentlichen Teilen (laut Explo-Heft) gebauten Rollen-Schwestern eine unglaubliche Sauerei, und das eben in der für viele "Normalangler" attraktiven Größe 2, und nicht für 20DM damals.
Hat den Ruf schon versaut sowas ...

Muss mit SL und SLS auch erst nochmal genau nachschauen.
Wenn man die Spule der Rolle abnimmt, kann man aber leicht sehen, ob da ein Messing-Pinion-Ritzel herauslugt oder nicht. Ich habe keine mehr.

Nachtrag:
Ja, ich hatte die SLS-2 und diese "Allroundrolle" war es, die kostete 79,50 DM damals.
Habe sogar noch die Katalogseiten aus dem kleinformatigen DAM Katalog aufgehoben.


----------



## hans albers (14. April 2019)

oki ,
danke für die infos,
schraube meine mal auf später.

(ne quick 2002 und ne quick 444 sind ja zur not auch noch am start..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2019)

hans albers schrieb:


> schraube meine mal auf später.



_Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier ..._
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...oundhogday2005.jpg/800px-Groundhogday2005.jpg

Ich bin gespannt auf Dein danach!


----------



## Thomas. (22. April 2019)

Der Osterhase war da , ist zwar noch nicht sooo alt und überhaupt nicht selten aber noch ungefischt
und ich freu mir so


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. April 2019)

Am Donnerstag hab ich wider ne schicke Quick 220N vor der Verschrottung bewahrt.
Samstag wurde sie erstmal komplett zerlegt, gereinigt, geschmiert und wider ordentlich zusammen gesetzt.
Geworden ist eine "used Quick" mit innen hui und außen pfui. 






Wenn man bedenkt das die Rollen außen noch so wild aussehen könne und innen nicht mal ein Zahn abgenutzt ist......die DAM konnte hald damals Rollen bauen


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. April 2019)

Bietet sich evtl. eine Tupfnachlackierung an bei den freien Flächen. Aber Hauptsache sie schnurt wie eine gute alte Finesse es eben tat.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. April 2019)

Wenn man bedenkt das die Rollen außen noch so wild aussehen könne und innen nicht mal ein Zahn abgenutzt ist......die DAM konnte hald damals Rollen bauen [/QUOTE]

Hallo,

da hast Du recht. Ich habe auch noch ein paar DAMs und auch einige Mitchells aus den 1960ern, die gingen so gut wie nie kaputt. Ich bin ja nun nicht gerade der "Innenexperte" von Rollen, aber wie ich da einige rangenommen und wenig oder auch falsch gepflegt habe (auch eine Shakespeare Kapselrolle aus den USA), die sind alle noch funktionsfähig.
Keiner der namhaften Rollenhersteller hätte es sich damals erlauben können, eine Rolle auf den Markt zu bringen, welche nach vielleicht 5 Jahren kaputt ging. Da wäre die ganze Reputation hinüber gewesen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## funkbolek (22. April 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag hab ich wider ne schicke Quick 220N vor der Verschrottung bewahrt.
> Samstag wurde sie erstmal komplett zerlegt, gereinigt, geschmiert und wider ordentlich zusammen gesetzt.
> Geworden ist eine "used Quick" mit innen hui und außen pfui.
> 
> ...


Genau so eine liegt bei mir auch noch rum, bzw ist sogar noch iwo an einer Rute montiert. Wusste gar nicht, dass es dafür Liebhaber gibt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. April 2019)

Eine gute Rolle hat immer ihre Liebhaber. Und wenn man den heutigen China-Dreck betrachtet, mit 7 Kugellager für 20 Euro die Rolle, da läuft eine alte Rolle mit Gleitlagern teilweise besser, klappert mit so und hat dann auch noch das gewisse Etwas. Und dann eben Made in Japan oder Made in Germany.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (22. April 2019)

Die nächsten Rollen wo demnächst "Liebhaberpreise" von den üblichen VB Gangstern in der Kleinanzeigenbucht verlangt werden.


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. April 2019)

Kann sein, aber davon wurden ja auch reichlich gebaut und deshalb sind vielleicht auch öfters welche zu bekommen. Aber die Quick Finesse Serie war damals schon tolle.


----------



## Kochtopf (22. April 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kann sein, aber davon wurden ja auch reichlich gebaut und deshalb sind vielleicht auch öfters welche zu bekommen. Aber die Quick Finesse Serie war damals schon tolle.


War das die Reihe mit den Asbestbremsscheiben


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. April 2019)

Ich glaube ja das die Asbestscheiben haben, auf jeden Fall hat meine keine Filzscheiben. Und eben die damals obligatorische Druckknopfspule.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. April 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Der Osterhase war da , ist zwar noch nicht sooo alt und überhaupt nicht selten aber noch ungefischt
> und ich freu mir so
> Anhang anzeigen 322987
> Anhang anzeigen 322988



Schön mit einem alten Optonic Bissanzeiger, dafür bin ich auf einer Klassenfahrt über niederländische Grachten über 30 KM mit dem Bus gefahren um bei einem Angelgerätehändler,  den ich sonst immer nur im Urlaub aufsuchte, meinen ersten mit nach Deutschland zu nehmen. Das ist über 30 Jahre her. Mit dem Boillieangeln bin ich aber nicht warm geworden.


----------



## Thomas. (22. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Schön mit einem alten Optonic Bissanzeiger, dafür bin ich auf einer Klassenfahrt über niederländische Grachten über 30 KM mit dem Bus gefahren um bei einem Angelgerätehändler,  den ich sonst immer nur im Urlaub aufsuchte, meinen ersten mit nach Deutschland zu nehmen. Das ist über 30 Jahre her. Mit dem Boillieangeln bin ich aber nicht warm geworden.



ich gehe aber mal davon aus das der Optonic noch tut, ich habe 3 etwa in dem selben alter und tuen noch wie am erste Tag (waren ja auch mal Schweine teuer)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. April 2019)

Bestimmt, aber leider nicht bei mir, ist quasi ein Scheidungsopfer, wie mein anders Angelgerät auch. Bis auf eine Daiwa Jaguar Match habe ich aber alle Gerätschaften an denen ich gehangen habe wieder beschafft, um im Nachgang doch überwiegend mit neuerem Gerät zu angeln.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat der Optonic damals über 130 Gulden gekostet. Da hat aber Boillieangeln in Deuschland quasi noch nicht stattgefunden. Ich habe gestaunt wie ein Depp, als ich den ersten in Den Haag sein Takle aufstellen sah und er mir so einen harten Knickel in die Hand gedrückt hat.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. April 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bietet sich evtl. eine Tupfnachlackierung an bei den freien Flächen. Aber Hauptsache sie schnurt wie eine gute alte Finesse es eben tat.




Das ist wie wenn du nen alten Traktor hast, soll er neu aussehen oder Original und gebraucht. Solange das Innenleben top in Schuss ist kann der Lack außen ruhig abgehen.

Die 220N hatte meines Wissens noch keine Asbest Scheiben verbaut.


----------



## Jason (22. April 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das ist wie wenn du nen alten Traktor hast, soll er neu aussehen oder Original und gebraucht. Solange das Innenleben top in Schuss ist kann der Lack außen ruhig abgehen.
> 
> Die 220N hatte meines Wissens noch keine Asbest Scheiben verbaut.


Meiner Meinung nach sollte man die alten Rollen vom Lack her so lassen wie sie sind.
Aber jeder wie er mag  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. April 2019)

Ich habe keine Ahnung ob das Asbestscheiben sind, aber ich habe mal ein paar Fotos gemacht. Ist aber eine 110N.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2019)

Das sechseckige Teil aus Metall ist aber die Achsenauflage, keine Bremsscheibe.
Sehr vernünftig für eine Kunststoffspule.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das ist wie wenn du nen alten Traktor hast, soll er neu aussehen oder Original und gebraucht. Solange das Innenleben top in Schuss ist kann der Lack außen ruhig abgehen.


Sieht schon irgendwann arg ramponiert und mistig aus.
Bischen nachtupfen gerade an den Kanten ist doch kein großer Akt.



jason 1 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man die alten Rollen vom Lack her so lassen wie sie sind.


Kleine quasi unsichtbare Ausbesserungen stören das Bild ja auch nicht.
Alle schwarzen ziemlich matten Lacke eignen sich dafür recht gut, also man muss da nicht gleich großflächig lackieren oder wie beim Auto alles neu spritzen! 

Was anderes ist eine komplette Um-/Neulackierung, die käme für mich aber auch nur in Schwarz in Frage und benötigt damit keine großen Kunstfertigkeiten.
Einige der Metallicfarben aus der Ära der 1975-1995 gehen mir beim noch erfolgenden Einsatz am Wasser schon irgendwie auf die Senkel.

Genauso die Hochglanzschnurspulen, wo moderne Rollen nun oft schon ab Werk abgedunkelt sind, im günstigen Schwarzbraunelox bis in die unteren Preisklassen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. April 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das sechseckige Teil aus Metall ist aber die Achsenauflage, keine Bremsscheibe.
> Sehr vernünftig für eine Kunststoffspule.


Wenn oben und unten in der Spule dann Achsaufnahmen sind, wie bremst das Teil dann??? Vom Aussehen her würde ich auf das selbe Material wie bei Bremsklötze tippen. In der Spule von oben nach unten Drehknopf, Federscheibe, Stahlscheibe,6kantbelag,Spulenkern,6kantbelag.Dann noch eine dicke Scheibe auf der Spulenachse. Es können nur die Bremsscheiben sein.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. April 2019)

Hier noch die Einzelteile.


----------



## Mooskugel (25. April 2019)

Habe am Wochenende auf dem Flohmarkt eine DAM Quick 5000 gesehen. Habe sie nicht gekauft.Habe aber trotzdem einige Fragen.

Laut Spulenaufdruck "Asbestos" müssten Asbestbremsscheiben verbaut sein, können diese gegen anderes Bremsscheibenmaterial getauscht werden.

Klappt der Bügel automatisch um oder muss er manuell umgelegt werde. 

Gibt es andere Besonderheiten/Schwachstellen auf die man achten sollte.

Was darf so eine Rolle noch kosten.

Mal sehen, evtl. wechselt sie bei Gelegenheit ja doch noch den Besitzer.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. April 2019)

Wenn sie Asbestbremse hat, warum willst du was gutes austauschen?? Die DAM Bremse war ihrer Zeit voraus. Der Bügel müsste meines Wissens automatisch umklappen. Besonderheit/Schwachpunkte kann ich dir nicht nennen. Und beim Preis, was ist sie dir wert.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (26. April 2019)

@Hecht100+ 
Auf deinem Foto ist die eigentliche Bremsscheibe noch in der Spule, das ist die 6 eckige Scheibe. 
Das blanke was unten in der Spule durchscheint ist die Hülse was durch die Spule geht.....hab gestern eine 330N zerlegt und mal nachgeschaut.
Wenn wirs genau wissen wollen kann ich einen befreundeten Fachmann fragen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. April 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Hecht100+
> Auf deinem Foto ist die eigentliche Bremsscheibe noch in der Spule, das ist die 6 eckige Scheibe.
> Das blanke was unten in der Spule durchscheint ist die Hülse was durch die Spule geht.....hab gestern eine 330N zerlegt und mal nachgeschaut.
> Wenn wirs genau wissen wollen kann ich einen befreundeten Fachmann fragen.



Du hast recht, die sechseckigen sind die ,Sinterbremsscheiben‘. Habe sie nach einen Hinweis mit Bremsenreiniger gereinigt und dann wieder eingebaut. Bremse funktioniert wie neu.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. April 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn sie Asbestbremse hat, warum willst du was gutes austauschen?? Die DAM Bremse war ihrer Zeit voraus. Der Bügel müsste meines Wissens automatisch umklappen. Besonderheit/Schwachpunkte kann ich dir nicht nennen. Und beim Preis, was ist sie dir wert.


Warum sollte man Asbest behalten? Es darf nicht mehr verbaut werden und staubt bei jedem Bremsvorgang Fasern. Ich würde auch ne neue carbonscheibe o.ä. nehmen


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. April 2019)

Weil es eine Angelrolle ist und keine Bremsanlage für 100 Tonnen !!!
Wie heiß wird den deine Bremse im alltäglichem Angelleben? Wie groß ist
 der Abrieb deiner Bremsscheiben? Wie alt ist die Rolle schön geworden, wie oft wird sie beangelt. In einer Fahrzeug- Bremsanlage ging es bei den Asbeststäuben um die Reste, die sich um die Bremse gesammelt hatten. Ich habe noch keine Rolle gesehen, die voll mit Bremsstaub war. Und die Asbestfaser im Isoliermaterial oder in anderen alten Brandschutzmaterialien, ich meine das ist eine andere Baustelle.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. April 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Weil es eine Angelrolle ist und keine Bremsanlage für 100 Tonnen !!!
> Wie heiß wird den deine Bremse im alltäglichem Angelleben? Wie groß ist
> der Abrieb deiner Bremsscheiben? Wie alt ist die Rolle schön geworden, wie oft wird sie beangelt. In einer Fahrzeug- Bremsanlage ging es bei den Asbeststäuben um die Reste, die sich um die Bremse gesammelt hatten. Ich habe noch keine Rolle gesehen, die voll mit Bremsstaub war. Und die Asbestfaser im Isoliermaterial oder in anderen alten Brandschutzmaterialien, ich meine das ist eine andere Baustelle.


Ich habe derzeit recht viel wegen Asbest zu tun, es ist völlig egal ob man Staub sieht und ob die Bremse heiss läuft, jeder Bremsvorgang setzt Fasern frei, ob das Asnest fest oder lose gebunden in der Scheibe ist vermag ich nicjt zu sagen aber ist auch nicht  das ausschlaggebende. Das wird natürlich bei der Größe der Bremsscheibe und gerade an frischer Luft den Kohl nicht fett machen aber ich würde zumindest meiner Tochter die Rolle nicht mit originaler Bremsscheibe geben wollen und kann verstehen dass man sie wechseln will

*ed*
Das mit den bremsbelägen und Staub für Kfz ist nur teilweise richtig, in den 80ern hattest du in den Innenstädten teilweise 600 Fasern je m^3 Luft, das ist höher als heutige Grenzwerte nach einer erfolgten Asbestsanierung (500 Fasern je m^3), lustigerweise machen Anbieter auf ali Werbung, für alle VW etc. Originale bremsnachbauten mit Asbest zu verkaufen- glaubt mal nicht dass der Zoll das kontrolliert


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. April 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> lustigerweise machen Anbieter auf ali Werbung, für alle VW etc. Originale bremsnachbauten mit Asbest zu verkaufen- glaubt mal nicht dass der Zoll das kontrolliert



Da kann ich nicht mitreden, für mich ist Ali ein böhmisches Dorf. Aber wenn es so ist, ich will deine Aussage nicht in Frage stellen, die Welt ist so verrückt, wäre es eine Sauerei.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Mai 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Geile Knäufe bitte, yeah!
> Das ist wirklich was fast allen Rollen fehlt, und interessanterweise - oder man kann auch sagen diabolischerweise - waren die superklasse Handleknobs eher auf den billigen eher uninteressantenten Rollen.



Nach längerem Probieren was Holztyp, Länge und Dicke des Knobs angeht, bin ich nun damit endlich zufrieden. 







Werd mich nun mal den älteren Modellen und deren Griffen widmen, was weitaus komplizierter werden wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2019)

Schaut gut aus! Anscheinend eine große wuchtige Größe fürs schwere Grundangeln.
Also auch wieder die klassische Form  
Ist schon witzig, dass es kaum noch besser geht, sobald man die Enden konischer macht, wird es schlechter.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Mai 2019)

Sind meine beiden Ultegras 5500 welche an den Heavy Feederruten klemmen.
Nicht wundern über die eine dunkel eloxierte Spule auf einer der beiden, ist ne Spule der XSB/XTB, sind identisch und passgenau mit denen der XSC/XTC, nur andre Farbe.
Mangels Objekt kann ich aber nicht sagen ob die für das aktuelle Modell XSD/XTD auch passen, vermute ich aber, da die Rolle nur innerlich Veränderungen erfahren hatte.

Klassische T-Form ist einfach zeitlos...passt quasi überall und immer.
Nicht von ganz ungefähr basteln sich etliche Carphunter in UK eben T-Holzknäufe an ihre Rollen.
Nur einfach kaufen is nich für mich, und außerdem auch nicht billig mit min 30-50€.
Dat bissl Holz was man dazu brauch kostet keine 3€, selbst schwarzes Ebenholz kostet nicht mehr.

Bei den alten Rollen wirds bissl fummeliger werden, da dort der Kunststoffknauf quasi das komplette "T" ausschmuückt, inkl. Schaft. Ma guggn inwieweit ich da was ordentliches hinkriege.
Konische Ende sagen mir nicht wirklich zu, erinnert mich immer an Zigarre oder U-Pose.


----------



## Thomas. (28. Mai 2019)

gefällt mir sehr gut  
aber da müssen 12 Kugellager rein und Kugelrund müssen sie sein, sonst taugt das alles nix 

PS. ich sehe Shimanos, hast ja doch Geschmack


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Mai 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> PS. ich sehe Shimanos, hast ja doch Geschmack



War eher ne Notlösung, da die damals von mir bevorzugte Windcast Z nicht mehr zu bekommen war. 
Im Nachhinein war der Spagat aber sicher nicht der Schlechteste, sind schon tolle Rollen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Mai 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> aber da müssen 12 Kugellager rein und Kugelrund müssen sie sein, sonst taugt das alles nix



Bist du sicher, das bei 1500rpm die 12 Lager im Knauf ausreichen?????


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Mai 2019)

Etwas für die Seele und fürs Gemüt:

Daiwa Black Diamond
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 7000 X


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Mai 2019)

Apropos Seele und Gemüt....

...SK 750 im Doppelpack, die kleinste der Serie und auch das beste Innenleben innerhalb dieser Serie.
Die Mini Mite II war übrigens baugleich.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Apropos Seele und Gemüt....
> 
> ...SK 750 im Doppelpack, die kleinste der Serie und auch das beste Innenleben innerhalb dieser Serie.
> Die Mini Mite II war übrigens baugleich.
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesen tollen Rollen,
diese Serie habe ich überhaupt nicht auf meinem Erfassungsschirm gehabt. Sie sieht einfach super aus. Eine Mini-Mite in Gold ist vorhanden, die Mini-Mite 2 kenne ich nur aus Bildern. Aber ich meine, das die Mini-Mite 2 bremsenmäßig anders aufgestellt ist.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Mai 2019)

Ich nehme an, das diese Serie dann evtl. der Nachfolger war??

Daiwa MG7050H, Druckknopfspule und Heckbremse, Made in Thailand.


----------



## Thomas. (28. Mai 2019)

schicke Dinger happt ihr da.
ich bin jetzt mal fremd gegangen konnte mich nicht zurückhalten



ist ja schon ein kleiner Klopper


----------



## Thomas. (28. Mai 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Etwas für die Seele und fürs Gemüt:
> 
> Daiwa Black Diamond
> 
> ...



war das Teil vor kurzem in nee Bucht? hatte da eine unter Beobachtung, aber der Preis war naja


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Mai 2019)

Ja, war sie. War auch meine Schmerzgrenze erreicht. Aber deine Sigma, ist das die 80er für alles was über einen Meter groß wird. Sie ist schon ein gewaltiges Teil, Glückwunsch.

edit: Hat sich aber am Wochenende schon bewährt, da ich sie als Gegengewicht an meiner neuen Stellfischrute eingeplant hatte; Barsch 47cm, ca 1700 gr. auf Rotauge.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Mai 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 324953
> Anhang anzeigen 324954
> 
> Ich nehme an, das diese Serie dann evtl. der Nachfolger war??
> ...



Deutlich später, frühe 90er.
Gab es als MG und EG (schwarz-grün), wobei die EG keinerlei Kugellager hatte. Konnte mir damals nur die EG leisten und die leistete mir einige Jahre gute Dienste.
Von der SK gab es ähnliche Serien, zb AMG, AS und ASA (Fingerhebel am Bügel). Diese Serien waren aber von klein bis big Mama günstiger aufgebaut, selbst die großen hatten nen eingepreßtes Pinion im Rotor.

Von der Mini Mite II gab es sowohl Front (baugleich mit RS700) und Heckbremsler.
Außerdem war diese Mini Mite nicht mehr golden sondern schwarz.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Deutlich später, frühe 90er.



Ja, deine Zeitangabe passt. Diese Rolle ist damals für Norwegen gekommen. Ist denn dann die SK-Serie der Nachfolger der Black Diamond / D- Serie. Wie schon gesagt, diese Serie kannte ich nicht.


----------



## Thomas. (28. Mai 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, war sie. War auch meine Schmerzgrenze erreicht. Aber deine Sigma, ist das die 80er für alles was über einen Meter groß wird. Sie ist schon ein gewaltiges Teil, Glückwunsch.



oh, da biste ja fast schmerzfrei 
und ja ist die 80er


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Mai 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, deine Zeitangabe passt. Diese Rolle ist damals für Norwegen gekommen. Ist denn dann die SK-Serie der Nachfolger der Black Diamond / D- Serie. Wie schon gesagt, diese Serie kannte ich nicht.



Geschätzt frühe 80er kam die SK. Genau kann ich es aktuell nicht sagen, bin am Wasser.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Mai 2019)

Dann dir viel Erfolg und Petri.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Mai 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> oh, da biste ja fast schmerzfrei



Du doch auch...war da nicht was mit Limit erreicht inner Vitrine?


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Mai 2019)

Kranwinden zählen nicht bei denn 100tern.


----------



## Thomas. (28. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Du doch auch...war da nicht was mit Limit erreicht inner Vitrine?


bin doch schon am aussortieren der Feind zählt mit bzw. lässt zählen von meiner Enkeltochter, die hat aber nach ca. 50 kein Bock mehr


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Mai 2019)

Dann wollen wir wünschen, das deine Enkelin lange nicht zur magischen Hundert kommt. Und vielleicht kann man ja noch zwei kleine hinter der 80ger verstecken.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Mai 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ist denn dann die SK-Serie der Nachfolger der Black Diamond / D- Serie. Wie schon gesagt, diese Serie kannte ich nicht.



Ist nicht ganz einfach das eindeutig zu erudieren, da überlagern sich etliche Serien quasi zeitlich.
Vermutlich gab es die vers. und dennoch ähnlichen Serien um unterschiedliche Ansprüche und damit einhergehend auch Preissegmente abzudecken.

In etwa zeitgleich ab 1985 sind die Serien AS (ASA als spezial-Kleinserie), AG, SG, AMG, SK, wobei AG und AMG vermutlich davon am längsten gebaut wurden. Bis 89/90 kann ich dies jedenfalls soweit festhalten.
Danach folgten Serien wie die BW/EL, an diese schlossen sich 93 die Serien EG/MG an.

Die MM-II kam vermutlich das erste Mal 83 auf den Markt, als Frontbremsler. 84 folgte dann die Heckversion mit der Bezeichnung MM750...letztere ist die deutlich bessere Variante.
Bisher konnte ich keine davon irgendwo in Europa sehen, sondern nur in Übersee und ausschließlich im Minispin-Set.
Möglicherweise wurde sie auch nur dort vertrieben, wäre nicht neu bei Daiwa. Die 700C gab es auch nur dort.


----------



## Thomas. (29. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> In etwa zeitgleich ab 1985 sind die Serien AS (ASA als spezial-Kleinserie), AG, SG, AMG, SK, wobei AG und AMG vermutlich davon am längsten gebaut wurden. Bis 89/90 kann ich dies jedenfalls soweit festhalten.
> Danach folgten Serien wie die BW/EL, an diese schlossen sich 93 die Serien EG/MG an.



wo du schon mal dabei bist  ich habe noch die AB 9050,7050 von wann wären die ca.?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Mai 2019)

Die AB-Serie ist ebenfalls in dieser Zeitlinie, etwa ab 85 rum.

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung für jene die diese Rollen womöglich auch noch nutzen.
Fast alle aus diesen Serien haben lediglich ein Kugellager am Pinion, links/rechts am Großrad sind Teflonbuchsen.
Diese Buchsen lassen sich problemlos durch Kugellager ersetzen, die Laufqualität wird dadurch häufig deutlich erhöht.
Beim Salzwassereinsatz würde ich die Teflonbuchsen allerdings drin lassen, Salzwasser kann Teflon nichts anhaben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2019)

Wieso sammelt man Heckbremser RD / als Parallelserie zu einer FD - vor allem wenn die Regale voll sind?!?! 

Für untergeordnete Angelarten ohne sonderliche Bremsanforderungen kann man die ja angeln, auch heute noch mit den alten Murksbremsen wo es auf die Newton nicht genau ankommt, aber die alten Frontbremser konnten eben deutlich mehr und nehmen ein Stück weniger Länge und damit Platz im Regal ein!


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Mai 2019)

@Nordlichtangler : Wieso sammelt man Heckbremser????

Wieso sammelt man 2 Euro Stücke, wenn 500 Euro Scheine weniger Platz brauchen und nicht so einen Krach Machen.


Ich sammle ja keine Rollen, ich werfe nur nichts weg, bei mir müssen die Arbeiten. Und  die Daiwa MG7050H ist jetzt seit Anfang der 90er Jahre in Benutzung. Und da ich ein kleiner Pfiffikus bin, baue und probiere ich vieles aus.

 So z B.  
	

		
			
		

		
	






Als andere noch nicht mal wussten was eine Freilaufrolle war, hatte ich sie schon. Skakespeare Ambidex 2450 Spule mit dem Daiwa-Gehäuse der MG 7050. Und man braucht nichtmal einen elektronischen Bissanzeiger, wenn die Spulenknarre loslegt hört man es. Und der Umbau geht ganz einfach, Schnelllöseknopf drücken und umstecken. Andere Konstellation geht auch, man hat dann nur keine Bremse.


----------



## Thomas. (29. Mai 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wieso sammelt man Heckbremser RD / als Parallelserie zu einer FD - vor allem wenn die Regale voll sind?!?!
> 
> Für untergeordnete Angelarten ohne sonderliche Bremsanforderungen kann man die ja angeln, auch heute noch mit den alten Murksbremsen wo es auf die Newton nicht genau ankommt, aber die alten Frontbremser konnten eben deutlich mehr und nehmen ein Stück weniger Länge und damit Platz im Regal ein!


Platz ist egal, die Anzahl ist das Problem 
davon ab, mit dem alten Rollen angle ich ja auch nicht, muss aber zugeben das ich einige Aktuelle (mehr o. weniger)RD Modelle viel lieber fische als irgend ein FD Model, vor allem wenn da noch eine Kampfbremse vorhanden ist. aber selbst meine alten Sh.Custom 1000,2000 brauchen sich nicht hinter einer neuen FD verstecken (zb.Penn Batel II 1000,Drennan FD-3000)



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wieso sammelt man 2 Euro Stücke, wenn 500 Euro Scheine weniger Platz brauchen und nicht so einen Krach Machen.


jetzt weiß ich auch warum du die X hast und nicht ich ich sammle Cent Stücke


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Mai 2019)

Hartgeld zu sammeln ist mit jemanden, der das Sparschwein gerne füllt, ziemlich aussichtslos.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Mai 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wieso sammelt man Heckbremser RD / als Parallelserie zu einer FD - vor allem wenn die Regale voll sind?!?!
> 
> Für untergeordnete Angelarten ohne sonderliche Bremsanforderungen kann man die ja angeln, auch heute noch mit den alten Murksbremsen wo es auf die Newton nicht genau ankommt, aber die alten Frontbremser konnten eben deutlich mehr und nehmen ein Stück weniger Länge und damit Platz im Regal ein!



Ich sammle nicht wirklich Heckbremsler, schon gar nicht Rollen ab Mitte 80er und neuer.
Die beiden kleinen SK's waren einfach in dem Konvolut mitenthalten, welches ich vorrangig wegen einer 4000X in schwarz erworben hatte, denn diese fehlte mir noch zur Komplettierung.
Die andren Rollen waren also nur schmückendes Beiwerk, von den kleinen SK's war ich dennoch positiv angetan.
Fischen würde ich die aber dennoch nicht, denn die Bremsscheiben sind mikroskopisch klein. Bestenfalls für Köfiangeln bis Matchfischen, wenn nix großes zu erwarten ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich sammle ja keine Rollen, ich werfe nur nichts weg, bei mir müssen die Arbeiten. Und  die Daiwa MG7050H ist jetzt seit Anfang der 90er Jahre in Benutzung. Und da ich ein kleiner Pfiffikus bin, baue und probiere ich vieles aus.
> 
> So z B.
> 
> ...


Cooler Rollenmod! 

Irgendwie müssen die damals sehr gut bei den anderen abgeschaut und abgemessen haben, heute bekommt das ein großer Hersteller oft nicht mal mehr mit seinen eigenen Nachfolgemodellen hin!


----------



## Thomas. (30. Mai 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler :
> Als andere noch nicht mal wussten was eine Freilaufrolle war, hatte ich sie schon. Skakespeare Ambidex 2450 Spule mit dem Daiwa-Gehäuse der MG 7050.



Doch, Shimano serienmäßig zb. bei der 6000 u. 7000 Custom   ich gehe mal unwissend davon aus das die Custom älter ist als die MG sonst würde ich behaupten das der Herr Shimano dich beim angeln gesehen hat


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Andere Konstellation geht auch, man hat dann nur keine Bremse.


dafür gab es dann das Model mit dem Hebel an der Seite, umlegen und die Bremse ist Komplet gesperrt 

ich glaube Daiwa hatte sowas auch, das müsste aber BR wissen

am Rande erwähnt, die 7000er ist mit Schnur die schwerste Rolle bei mir (917gr) also nix UL


----------



## Thomas. (30. Mai 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Cooler Rollenmod!
> 
> Irgendwie müssen die damals sehr gut bei den anderen abgeschaut und abgemessen haben, heute bekommt das ein großer Hersteller oft nicht mal mehr mit seinen eigenen Nachfolgemodellen hin!



doch, und leider muss ich auch wieder hier Shimano erwähnen da passt sehr viel untereinander und von alt auf neu, bei meiner Biomaster GT2000 passt sogar die Spule einer billig Cormoran


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Mai 2019)

Ich bin damals in Norwegen darauf gekommen, als ein Kollege mir meine blaue Ambidex 2450 zerlegt hatte und auf der Spule war die bessere Schnur drauf. Also habe ich die Ambidex Spule probehalber auf die MG gesteckt, und sie passte wie die Originale. Wenn Mann im Gegenzug die MG-Spule auf das Shakespeare-Gehäuse setzt, geht das auch, nur ein bisschen schwer. Aber dann ist leider keine Bremswirkung mehr gegeben, da die Daiwa-Spule ja als Heckbremser keine Bremsscheiben in der Spule verbaut hat. Also diese Kombination hatte leider keine Zukunft, denn so ganz ohne Bremse, man müsste da, wenn nötig, Rückwärtsfahren um dem Fisch Schnur zu geben. So im Sinne einer Abu- Automatik. Und deshalb ist es auch nur bei einem Versuch geblieben.


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Mai 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Doch, Shimano serienmäßig zb. bei der 6000 u. 7000 Custom  ich gehe mal unwissend davon aus das die Custom älter ist als die MG sonst würde ich behaupten das der Herr Shimano dich beim angeln gesehen hat


Keine Ahnung, wann Shimano 6000 Custom-Rollen gebaut wurden, aber es rannte immer ein kleiner Japaner bei uns am See rum.  
 Ich bin das erste Mal mit Boilies und Freilaufrolle um die Jahrtausendwende in Berührung gekommen, und da Norwegen früher war,.....Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht wann die ersten  Freilaufrollen überhaupt auf den Markt gekommen sind. Aber von der Optik her musst du Recht haben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Danach folgten Serien wie die BW/EL, an diese schlossen sich 93 die Serien EG/MG an.



Nach weiterer Recherche muß ich mich da nochmals selbst korrigieren.
Die EG/MG waren bereits 1991 in den Katalogen zu finden (in UK Daiwa selbst, in Deutschland war es Cormoran), folglich gab es sie doch schon früher.
Mir ging das ne Weile im Kopf rum, da ich Anfang der 90er ja selbst 2 EG1650H hatte. Meinen Erinnerungen zufolge war das so um 91-93 rum, daher recherchierte ich nochmal.




Thomas. schrieb:


> Doch, Shimano serienmäßig zb. bei der 6000 u. 7000 Custom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lässt sich nicht einfach erudieren, aber nach meiner bisherigen Recherche dürften die Customs so um 86/87 erschienen sein.
Das betrifft aber erstmal nur die Customs ohne den seitlichen Hebel. Ob die mit Hebel nun zeitgleich oder nur auf bestimmten Märkten erschienen sind, erschließt sich mir noch nicht.
Ich bleib da aber noch dran.




Thomas. schrieb:


> Doch, Shimano serienmäßig zb. bei der 6000 u. 7000 Custom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Möglichkeit, das jene Modelle nur auf bestimmten Märkten verkauft wurden, ist aber nicht ganz gering.
Ähnliches gab es bei Daiwa schließlich auch, ich erinnere nur an die beiden Modelle SS9000RD/GS9000RD, welche nur in Asien vertingelt wurden.
Wann genau jene Prestigemodelle auf den Markt kamen kann ich nur anhand der Bauweise vermuten. Die SS9000RD wird sicher früher wie die GS9000RD gekommen sein, sie hat noch Außenanschlag, den dicken Hebel für die Rücklaufsperre der ursprünglichen SS-Serie und Vollmetallgehäuse ähnlich den Modellen der RS/RG/RB-Modellen.
Die GS hatte dahingehend schon teilweise Graphitgehäuse.

Es gab von Daiwa auch das Modell ST1670, welche den Hebel nicht mehr an der Seite hatte, sondern hinten wie heutige Freilaufrollen.
Diese Rolle wird aber nicht vor 1987/88 erschienen sein, die Rolle war bereits komplett aus Graphite gefertigt. Gab es vermutlich auch nur recht kurz und, so vermute ich, vorrangig in UK. Hat sich wohl nicht etablieren können, die Rolle findet man heutzutage nicht mehr oft.

Die ersten echten Freilaufrollen wie man sie heute kennt und benutzt hat auch nicht Shimano oder Daiwa gebaut, sondern Silstar.
Auf jenen Silstar-Modellen basieren quasi alle heutigen Freilaufrollen, Shimano hat damals eine Patentlizenz erworben und brachte kurz danach die allseits bekannte Baitrunner-Serie raus.


----------



## Mooskugel (18. Juni 2019)

Hallo am Wochenende ist mir noch eine alte DAM International 40 zugelaufen. Außer dem Zeitraum in dem die Rolle verkauft wurde habe ich nichts dazu gefunden. Hat hier noch jemand was zu dieser Rolle z.B Scans von alten Katalogseiten, Prospekten o.ä.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. August 2019)

Ich habe am Wochenende von meiner alten Shakespeare Europa-Klasse 2210 die Schnur samt Unterfütterung entfernt. Die Unterfütterung bestand aus 0,30 Mono, war bestimmt 25 Jahre alt und sah noch wirklich gut aus. Dann habe ich mit 0,18 mm Mono die Spule neu gefüllt. Nach 400 mtr. war nicht mehr zum befüllen vorhanden und die Rollenspule leider noch nicht ganz voll. Es ist doch erschreckend, was diese alten kleinen Rollen für ein Fassungsvermögen haben, Von der optischen Größe könnte man sie mit einer 3000 Größe vergleichen.  Bei dieser Gelegenheit hat sie noch neues Fett bekommen, wurde grundgereinigt und ist nun wieder im Einsatz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. August 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Unterfütterung bestand aus 0,30 Mono, war bestimmt 25 Jahre alt und sah noch wirklich gut aus. Dann habe ich mit 0,18 mm Mono


Du hättest die Unterfütterung einfach lassen sollen, war nicht ohne Grund bei dünner Schnur 

Wenn ich die alte 2210 mal mit meiner 2410 gleichsetze, ist das eine 100m 0.40mm oder 180-200m 0.30mm Spule. Bei 0.18mm bist du mit fast halben Durchmesser und etwa 1/4 Schnurlagenauftrag unterwegs - da bist du mit deinen aufgewickelten 400m erst halb voll! 

Bei Dünnschnur auf größeren Stationärrollen und gerade Monofil sollte man m.M.n. immer extra unterfüttern, wobei eine größere Rolle wie diese 10er Größe wirklich besonders Sinn macht, wegen der größeren Bremsmechanik und besseren Spulenhebelwirkung, gerade für lange Ruten als etwas größeres Gegengesicht sehr interessant.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. August 2019)

Die 2210 Europaklasse hat ne angegebene Schnurfassung von 100m 0.40er

bei 0.18 Vollfüllung wäre man dann bei guten 500m

Das ist aber nur ein theoretischer Wert, denn die Form der Spulen alter Rollen ist sehr unterschiedlich zu modernen.
Kurzer Hub (Höhe der Spule) und tiefer eingeschnittene Spule, die Kreuzwicklung ist viel enger wie bei modernen Rollen und damit auch runder hin zu den Spulenkanten.
Die Hügelbildung ist wesentlich deutlicher und Einschnitte in untere Lagen eher möglich, gerade bei sehr dünnen Schnüren.
Zudem ist die Spulenkante (Abwurfkante) bei alten Rollen viel runder (gewölbter), sodaß diese Spulen eigentlich nie soweit gefüllt wurden wie man es heutzutage mit modernen Rollen praktiziert.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Oktober 2019)

Hat einer der werten Kollegen/Kolleginnen ein Ahnung warum bei der DAM Finesse 330 (nicht 330 N) man über den Speerhebel auch den Vorlauf sperren kann, dieses erschließt sich mir noch nicht so recht. Erste Stellung Rücklaufsperre eingelegt, nächste Stellung Freilauf, aber dann, nächste Stellung Vorlaufsperre. Ansonsten schnurrt das Teil und wird auch von mir wohl nicht ans sein Lebensende gefischt werden können.


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe heute eine alte Rolle gerettet, die ich überhaupt nicht zuordnen kann. Es ist eine Spinit 8100. Lt. Internet soll sie im spanischsprachigem Raum verkauft worden sein.
Sie ist aus Vollaluminium und hat im Rotor ein Kugellager, die anderen Lager sind alles Gleitlager. Leider fehlt der Kurbelgriff. Von der Größe her würde ich auf eine 3000er tippen. Sie hat Ähnlichkeiten mit den alten Daiwa-Rollen, beim Säubern fiel mir die extreme Rücklaufsperre auf. Das Laufverhalten ist gut, leider fehlt ihr der Kurbelgriff. Vielleicht kann ein Boardie noch etwas zu dieser Rolle schreiben.

Edit: Auf dem Rollenfuß ist sie Japan gestempelt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Oktober 2019)

Da kann ich dir helfen.

Ich nenn sie jetzt einfach mal Kaufhausrolle, denn dieses Modell wurde unter einigen unterschiedlichen Labels vertrieben, in Deutschland vorwiegend durch Sportex.

Hier mal ein baugleiches Modell aus der kleinen Sportex Turbo Serie.



Die Kurbel ist übrigens eine Einschraubkurbel.


----------



## Thomas. (29. Oktober 2019)

ich würde auf Turbo tippen  

BR war schneller


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Oktober 2019)

@Bimmelrudi @Thomas. 
Dankeschön, im Internet ist kaum was zu finden zu diesen Namen.  Wenn man jetzt weiß wo man suchen kann werde ich vielleicht was finden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Oktober 2019)

Wenn möglich vielleicht mal alte Sportex-Kataloge durchsehen. Die Rollen dürften so grob geschätzt Baujahr 78-83 sein.


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Oktober 2019)

Dann dürfte im Internet auch nicht viel zu finden sein. Und wenn die über verschiedene Firmen verkauft wurden wird es noch schwieriger.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Oktober 2019)

Hab da vor einiger Zeit selber mal versucht was zu finden, aber da stocherte ich quasi nur im Dunklen rum. Den einzigen Weg seh ich über Katalogmaterial sofern vorhanden.
Ansonsten bliebe nur noch mal bei Hardcore-Sammlern nachzufragen, ob die mehr dazu wissen.

Eine Anfragestelle wäre sicherlich er hier:
http://www.angelrollen-heilemacher.de

Die andre Person hat auch schon diverse Literatur verfasst zu alten Angelrollen, da kann ich dir die Adressdaten gern per PN mitteilen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Oktober 2019)

Bei Stilvoll-Fischen ist ein Thread über die Turbo Rollen, https://www.stilvoll-fischen.de/threads/1638-Turbo-25?highlight=turbo


----------



## Thomas. (30. Oktober 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bei Stilvoll-Fischen ist ein Thread über die Turbo Rollen, https://www.stilvoll-fischen.de/threads/1638-Turbo-25?highlight=turbo





Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die andre Person hat auch schon diverse Literatur verfasst zu alten Angelrollen, da kann ich dir die Adressdaten gern per PN mitteilen.



ich glaube die Person die Bimmelrudi meint ist die in Beitrag 6, richtig ?
kann nur bestätigen er ist sehr hilfsbereit. habe von ihm auch schon Rollen erworben und immer top.


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe die gleichen Gedankengänge gehabt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Oktober 2019)

@Thomas. Ist deine Shimano Pin eigentlich schon älter, habe so ein Gerät noch nirgends in einem Laden oder Katalog gesehen. Sieht auch sehr stabil aus, zum Schleppen wäre das bestimmt eine ganz andere Sache so1 zu 1.


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Oktober 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich nenn sie jetzt einfach mal Kaufhausrolle



Durch deinen Hinweis habe ich erst mal von einer Kaufhofrolle gelesen, ist teilweise interessant, wer sich damals alles Rollen für den eigenen Vertrieb hat bauen oder umlabeln lassen. Die Kaufhofrolle  Elite 28 z.B. sieht der Water-King -Rolle wie aus dem Gesicht geschnitten aus


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Oktober 2019)

Es sind auch oft exakt die gleichen Rollen.
Bei entsprechender Abnahmemenge schraubt dir heute der Chinese auch deine Wunschrolle zusammen.


----------



## Thomas. (30. Oktober 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Thomas. Ist deine Shimano Pin eigentlich schon älter, habe so ein Gerät noch nirgends in einem Laden oder Katalog gesehen. Sieht auch sehr stabil aus, zum Schleppen wäre das bestimmt eine ganz andere Sache so1 zu 1.



nein ist ein aktuelles Model, ich kannte sie vorher auch nicht habe sie zufällig in der bucht gesehen ein wenig Moocher gegoogelt (ist eine Schlepprolle für links oder rechtshändig umbau bar) und ersteigert 
es passen 200m 40er drauf und das ding ist stabil und läuft schön leicht.
ich werde es mit ihr mal versuchen


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Oktober 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> habe sie zufällig in der bucht gesehen



Glückwunsch, wir hatten ja gestern darüber spekuliert wie es wohl mit einer Pin beim Hechtangeln wäre, bin auf deinen Bericht dann gespannt. Ich habe aus der Bucht auch noch was im Anflug, DAM Finesse 331 (alt ) in fast neuwertigem Zustand. Wenn sie da ist stelle ich sie vor.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Oktober 2019)

Dabei muss man aber unterscheiden das ne Mooching Rolle keine PIN ist.
Die genannte Shimano ist für ne Mooching sogar noch recht klein, da geht eher wenig Schnur drauf. Da gabs deutlich größere Modelle wie zb die Daiwa 175s/275s.
Mit solchen Rollen wirft man aber halt nicht, wenn dann ginge das bestenfalls halbwegs mit richtig schweren Ködern.


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Oktober 2019)

Eigentlich bin ich ja nicht unbedingt ein DAM Fan, aber nachdem mir die Quick Finessa 220 N über den Weg gelaufen ist, war das Interesse doch irgendwie geweckt. Und als dann durch einen Fehlkauf eine kaputte Maver-Rute mit einer schrottigen  Quick Finessa  330 ( nicht N ) bei mir eintraf, wurde, nachdem ich der  Rolle einmal ein komplettes Pflegeprogramm  gönnte, die Qualität dieser alten Rollen festgestellt und für ausbaufähig befunden.

Dann fand ich in der Bucht eine Anzeige, wo eine Finessa 330 und 331 zum Kauf angeboten wurden. Besonders das Bild der glänzenden Spulen der 331 haben es mir sofort angetan.  Wenn die Spulen so glänzen, dann kann sie nicht viel in der Sonne bzw. benutzt worden sein. Und sogar des S-Aufkleber war auf der Rolle noch vorhanden. Nach einigen Recherchen in anderen Foren kam ich dann zu dem Entschluß, wenn nicht zu teuer dann Meins.




	

		
			
		

		
	
  Bilder der Anzeige      
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 die den Kaufentschluß bewirkten.

Und so ist sie dann per Paket eingetroffen und sie ist in einem sehr gering gebrauchten Zustand. Verschleißspuren auf der Knebelschraube z.B. waren nur sehr gering, die Schnur auf der Spule ist total überaltert und es war sogar eine Ersatzspule und das Herstellerheft mit dabei.

Das besondere an der DAM Finessa 331 ist  ihre geänderte Übersetzung, sie hat ein Schnellganggetriebe ( 1:4,85 ) und einen extra langen Kurbelarm. Ihr Einzug beträgt 77,5 cm. Und laut Internet ist sie wohl auch seltener zu bekommen.


----------



## Shura (1. November 2019)

Diesen Winzling hab ich neulich zufällig bekommen.
Sauber gemacht und neu gefettet konnte das Laufverhalten von Zementmischer immerhin zu Kaffeemühle verbessert werden.
Wäre im Müll gelandet hätte ich sie nicht gerettet!
Konnte keine technischen Fehler finden, alles geht und man könnte damit noch Fischen.


----------



## hans albers (1. November 2019)

> man könnte damit noch Fischen.



wieso "könnte" ?? 

@Hecht100+
glückwunsch zu der rolle in dem zustand !

habe auch noch meine dam 330 hier irgendwo rumfliegen,
fällt unter die rubrik: lokomotive.....


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. November 2019)

hans albers schrieb:


> habe auch noch meine dam 330 hier irgendwo rumfliegen,
> fällt unter die rubrik: lokomotive.....



Warum, wegen der Farbe oder wie meinst du das??? Meine mitgekaufte 330er liegt im Moment vor mir auf dem Tisch und harrt der Dinge, aber mit etwas Farbe und Fett wird sie demnächst sicher wieder im Einsatz sein. Und das gute ist, für die paar Teile aus der so eine Rolle gesteht braucht man nicht mal einen Plan.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. November 2019)

Lokomotive im Sinne von allseits bereit und unkaputtbar. 

Denn genau das sind die alten Trekker in der Tat. Hin und wieder etwas Zuwendung und dann kann dein Ururenkel noch damit fischen gehen.
Ich persönlich mag allerdings die kleinen Modelle lieber, genauer gesagt 110, Microlite und 220. Die 220 hat lediglich den etwas größeren Rotor inkl. Spule, Body und Innenleben sind gleich.




Wobei die auch nicht schlecht waren. Muß die bei Gelegenheit mal auseinandernehmen und neu schmieren.


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. November 2019)

Und nun ist die Quick Finessa 330 auch fertig, neue Farbe, neues Fett und Oel, Roststellen an der Spulenachse abpoliert, fertig für den Arbeitseinsatz. Diese Rolle wurde bei E-Bay unter im altersgemäßen Zustand angeboten mit der 331 und für den normalen Arbeitseinsatz mit optischer Verschönerung wird sie wie @Bimmelrudi schon schrieb noch für meine Urenkel vorhanden sein.








Edit: An der ausgeblichenen Spulenfarbe vom letzten Bild kann man sehen, das diese doch schon mehr im Einsatz war.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und nun ist die Quick Finessa 330 auch fertig, neue Farbe, neues Fett und Oel, Roststellen an der Spulenachse abpoliert, fertig für den Arbeitseinsatz. Diese Rolle wurde bei E-Bay unter im altersgemäßen Zustand angeboten mit der 331 und für den normalen Arbeitseinsatz mit optischer Verschönerung wird sie wie @Bimmelrudi schon schrieb noch für meine Urenkel vorhanden sein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332178
> Anhang anzeigen 332179
> ...


@Hecht100+ Hast du die einfach an gemalt?


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. November 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hast du die einfach an gemalt?



Nein Hartmut, komplett zerlegt, dann mit mattem schwarzen  Lack lackiert, zusammengebaut, gefettet.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. November 2019)

@Hecht100+ Danke.Sieht aus wie neu.


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. November 2019)

@Hering 58  Das war auch der Sinn der Aktion, Auge angelt ja auch mit.

Andere Frage, hat jemand schon den Forellensticker neu aufgeklebt??  Pattex, Uhu, Sekundenkleber, ich bin mir unschlüssig.


----------



## hans albers (1. November 2019)

> Lokomotive im Sinne von allseits bereit und unkaputtbar.



genau das..


----------



## hans albers (1. November 2019)

> Forellensticker neu aufgeklebt




ich würde sekunden kleber nehmen.

jeweils zwei tropfen,
rechts und links.


----------



## Minimax (1. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> dann mit mattem schwarzen  Lack lackiert



Oha, das interessiert mich sehr. Kannst Du da etwas näher drauf eingehen? (Vorbehandlung, Grundierung, Sprühen oder Pinseln, welcher Lack genau etc..)
hg und vielen Dank,
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. November 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha, das interessiert mich sehr. Kannst Du da etwas näher drauf eingehen? (Vorbehandlung, Grundierung, Sprühen oder Pinseln, welcher Lack genau etc..)
> hg und vielen Dank,
> Minimax



Vor dem Zerlegen die ganze Rolle mit einer Mischung aus Salmiakgeist und Spülmittel aus einer Sprühflasche reichlich benetzen( für Frischluft dabei sorgen), dann  mit einer Handbürste die Rolle abreiben und mit klaren Wasser abspülen. Dann Rolle zerlegen und die Teile danach noch entfetten. Weil die Quick Finesse eine angeraute Oberfläche hat, habe ich auf eine Grundierung verzichtet, die würde evtl. die Oberflächenstruktur zu sehr überdecken. Der Lack ist ganz normal Sprühlack aus der Dose vom Baumarkt, Marke Racing matt, habe es aber letzten bei einer anderen Rolle  auch schon in Blau gesehen. Dann dünne Schichten sprühen wegen der Struktur, ich missbrauche dabei die lange Lösezange,  damit hat man viel Abstand und trotzdem sitz das zu lackierende Teil fest im Griff.

Edit: Man glaubt gar nicht, was für eine braune Brühe sich teilweise von den Rollen herunterwaschen läßt.


----------



## Minimax (1. November 2019)

@Hecht100+ Ja, vielen Dank für die Hinweise- dann wird ich auch mal der einen oder anderen Mitchell mit Seidenmatt zu leibe Rücken.
Stimmt übrigens, wenn ich eine fertigmache, dann wird die auch mal zunächst vollkommen demontiert und die jahrhundertealten verharzten Fettablagerungen
erst mechanisch und dann durch ein gründliches Bad in Spiritus entfernt. Da ist häufig mehr oller Schmier drin als Bitumen in ner Königsmumie.


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. November 2019)

Nicht nur drinnen, auch von Außen, was ich da schon abgewaschen habe.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Vor dem Zerlegen die ganze Rolle mit einer Mischung aus Salmiakgeist und Spülmittel aus einer Sprühflasche reichlich benetzen( für Frischluft dabei sorgen), dann  mit einer Handbürste die Rolle abreiben und mit klaren Wasser abspülen. Dann Rolle zerlegen und die Teile danach noch entfetten.



Ich hoffe du hast sie auch komplett zerlegt, also auch Pin aus der Kurbel und nicht nur Drivegear rausgezogen mit montierter Kurbel.

Ich hätte sie ja erst zerlegt, dann alles entfettet, gereinigt und dann lackiert.

@Minimax : stell dir das Lackieren einer Mitchell nicht so einfach vor. Da gehört erstmal der komplette Altlack runter, sonst siehts später eher fies aus.


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. November 2019)

@Bimmelrudi Natürlich komplett außer den gepressten Stift unter dem Rotor, womit der Bügelarm fixiert wird, den habe ich mir erspart. Der sah so aus als wen er von beiden Seiten gestaucht worden war. Und dabei ist mir noch die kleine Feder entsprungen, elende Sucherei.


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> @Minimax : stell dir das Lackieren einer Mitchell nicht so einfach vor. Da gehört erstmal der komplette Altlack runter, sonst siehts später eher fies aus.



Absolut nicht, und ich gebe Dir recht. Ich hab dzu viel recherchiert, und eigentlich muss dass ganze Gehäuse (bzw. alle zu lackierenden Teile) gesandstrahlt und grundiert und geglühlackt und was weis ich noch alles werden. Hinzu kommen die fest montierten Teile wie der Anti Reverse hebel, der ja eingenietet ist, und man will ja auch nicht die schönen weissen Gravuren vollspammen. Dann kommen die Eigenschaften des Aluminium(?)Gehäuses dazu.
 Das liegt aber nun wirklich ausserhalb meiner Möglichkeiten und auch meines Willens, ich bin ja eher so in der "Das passt scho/ Ich lass das jetzt so" Denkschule verortet. Und wenn ich an ner 300 die Applatzungen und das blnke Metall für 1-2Saisons verdecken kann ists schon genug für mich. Aber da ich der Mitchell vertraue weiss ich, aller Schaden den ich mit Lack nun anrichte, können meine Urururururenkel leicht beseitigen, und die Mühle wieder zum laufen bringen, so wie ich es tat.
herzlich,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Thomas. (2. November 2019)

da wir schon mal dabei sind, ich gehöre ja eigentlich nicht zu denen die mit dem Alten Teilen noch fischen geschweigenden sie noch auseinandernehmen(Hauptsache sie tun noch), aber jetzt musste ich mal.
wollte jetzt mal auf eine Abu 66 die ich vor einiger zeit aus der bucht gefischt habe Schnur drauf machen, und nach einigen malen kurbeln tat der Spulenhub nicht mehr , beim auf schrauben (1 Schraube, geil) das übel gesehen, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wo ich so ein Teil herbekomme und wie man das nennt .


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. November 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> da wir schon mal dabei sind, ich gehöre ja eigentlich nicht zu denen die mit dem Alten Teilen noch fischen geschweigenden sie noch auseinandernehmen(Hauptsache sie tun noch), aber jetzt musste ich mal.
> wollte jetzt mal auf eine Abu 66 die ich vor einiger zeit aus der bucht gefischt habe Schnur drauf machen, und nach einigen malen kurbeln tat der Spulenhub nicht mehr , beim auf schrauben (1 Schraube, geil) das übel gesehen, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wo ich so ein Teil herbekomme und wie man das nennt .
> Anhang anzeigen 332185
> Anhang anzeigen 332186
> Anhang anzeigen 332187



Das Teil nennt sich ganz einfach "Attachment for 8612"
Die Partnummer ist 8631, Teilnummer 8612 ist der Metallbügelarm, im englischen auch "connecting link" genannt.

Diverse Ersatzteile sind nur schwer zu finden oder nur in Verbindung mit doch recht hohem finanziellen Aufwand dafür, eben weil du es dann importieren müßtest.
Ich hab mal bissl rumgesucht, konnte aber dieses Teil nirgends finden. 
Ich bin allerdings auch mit Abu nicht vertraut und weiß von daher auch nicht, inwiefern Teile anderer Cardinals passen würden, die man vielleicht noch einfacher bekommen könnte.

Ich würde da wohl eher nach nem Ersatzteilspender Ausschau halten, kommste vermutlich billiger damit.


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. November 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> da wir schon mal dabei sind, ich gehöre ja eigentlich nicht zu denen die mit dem Alten Teilen noch fischen geschweigenden sie noch auseinandernehmen(Hauptsache sie tun noch), aber jetzt musste ich mal.
> wollte jetzt mal auf eine Abu 66 die ich vor einiger zeit aus der bucht gefischt habe Schnur drauf machen, und nach einigen malen kurbeln tat der Spulenhub nicht mehr , beim auf schrauben (1 Schraube, geil) das übel gesehen, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wo ich so ein Teil herbekomme und wie man das nennt .
> Anhang anzeigen 332185
> Anhang anzeigen 332186
> Anhang anzeigen 332187



ich habe dir mal einen Link eingestellt: http://www.realsreels.com/servicing/Manualdata/manualSpinningSchematics16.jpg


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. November 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut nicht, und ich gebe Dir recht. Ich hab dzu viel recherchiert, und eigentlich muss dass ganze Gehäuse (bzw. alle zu lackierenden Teile) gesandstrahlt und grundiert und geglühlackt und was weis ich noch alles werden. Hinzu kommen die fest montierten Teile wie der Anti Reverse hebel, der ja eingenietet ist, und man will ja auch nicht die schönen weissen Gravuren vollspammen. Dann kommen die Eigenschaften des Aluminium(?)Gehäuses dazu.
> Das liegt aber nun wirklich ausserhalb meiner Möglichkeiten und auch meines Willens, ich bin ja eher so in der "Das passt scho/ Ich lass das jetzt so" Denkschule verortet. Und wenn ich an ner 300 die Applatzungen und das blnke Metall für 1-2Saisons verdecken kann ists schon genug für mich. Aber da ich der Mitchell vertraue weiss ich, aller Schaden den ich mit Lack nun anrichte, können meine Urururururenkel leicht beseitigen, und die Mühle wieder zum laufen bringen, so wie ich es tat.
> herzlich,
> Dein
> Minimax



Genau das meinte ich. Sandstrahlen, Grundieren und neu Lackieren ist alles noch problemfrei händelbar. Entweder man hat in seinem Umfeld eh ne Bude die das übernehmen würde, oder man machts halt selber.
Bei vernieteten Bauteilen wirds dann schon etwas interessanter, der Niet muß halt erstmal dran glauben und später ersetzt werden. Wenn man etwas handwerklich begabt ist und auch ne vernünftige Werkstatt sein Eigen nennt, ist das auch kein Riesen Tamtam. Notfalls hilft hier auch ne Schlosserbude aus, der man nen Fünfer in die Kaffeekasse schmeisst.
Beim weißen Schriftzug wirds bissl tricky, denn die Schrift ist dünn und kann man natürlich nicht abtapen bevor es zum Lackieren geht. Folglich muß die Schrift nach dem Lackieren wieder vorgeholt werden.
Dafür gibt es durchaus verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Die einfachste wäre Überschreiben, wobei das auch nur geht wenn der Neulack nicht zu dick aufträgt.
Würde ich persönlich aber nicht selber machen, da ich nicht mit so feinen Pinseln ruhig schreiben könnte.
Ich würde vermutlich auf chemischer Basis versuchen lassen, den Schriftzug wieder hervorzuholen, sprich durch Säurebehandlung, also ätzen.

Das Ganze steht natürlich in keinem Verhältnis zum Anschaffungspreis einer doch sehr günstigen Rolle, vorallem wenn sie noch aktiv benutzt werden soll und nicht nur nen Vitrinenobjekt ist.
Da kann man sich besser nen einzelnen Body als part besorgen (gibts zuhauf als quasi Neuware) oder halt ne zweite mit guter Optik.


----------



## Thomas. (2. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich würde da wohl eher nach nem Ersatzteilspender Ausschau halten, kommste vermutlich billiger damit.



Ersatzteilspender wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht günstig werden, so ein Plastikteil in so einer viel gelobten Rolle,  auf Abu, dann doch lieber SHIMANO oder Daiwa .
aber mal im ernst, was haben die sich dabei gedacht? Metall wäre damals bei dem Preis den sie für die Rolle aufgerufen haben sicherlich auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht gefallen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. November 2019)

Nennt sich Einsparpotential bei Nachfolgerrollen, die man genauso "preiswert" verhökern kann, der Name allein zieht und zehrt von vergangenen besseren Tagen. 

Ich hab noch nie viel von den alten Cardinals gehalten, allein die unten angebrachte Heckbremse vermittelt mir persönlich kein dolles Gefühl.
Und wenn bereits der abschraubbare Deckel aus Plaste ist, nuja, wird das Innenleben bei manchen parts eben auch nicht besser werden.

Vielleicht haste ja ne Dreherbude in deiner Gegend, das Teil sah jetzt nicht so kompliziert aus, das man es nicht aus nem Stück Messing nachbauen könnte. Und damit würde es dann auch ewig halten.


----------



## Thomas. (2. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Vielleicht haste ja ne Dreherbude in deiner Gegend, das Teil sah jetzt nicht so kompliziert aus, das man es nicht aus nem Stück Messing nachbauen könnte. Und damit würde es dann auch ewig halten.



ich glaube da würde schon ein streifen Blech reichen den man biegen kann und einer sehr kleinen Schraube mit Mutter.
mal schauen dat Ding rennt ja nich wech


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. November 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Ding rennt ja nich wech


 Stimmt, und da kann man bestimmt was machen.









Hat jemand eine Ahnung welches Baujahr diese Rolle hat


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung welches Baujahr diese Rolle hat



https://jeanpaulcharles.wordpress.com/2016/01/12/le-moulinet-bretton-400/


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. November 2019)

@Bimmelrudi  Vielen Dank, scheint eine sehr interessante Seite zu sein.


----------



## Thomas. (2. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> https://jeanpaulcharles.wordpress.com/2016/01/12/le-moulinet-bretton-400/


ha, gleich das erste Bild, hätten die sich von ABU auch mal anschauen sollen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. November 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ha, gleich das erste Bild, hätten die sich von ABU auch mal anschauen sollen.



Schau mal genauer hin....

....und erkenne das jeder seine Leichen im Keller hat 


Einst gute Rollenbauer wie DAM, ABU und diverse andre entwickelten sich nicht weiter..nein es herrschte Stillstand  auf Teufel komm raus für viele lange Jahre.
Und genau darum sind diese einstig wirklich guten Rollenschmieden heute nur noch Geschichte.


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ....und erkenne das jeder seine Leichen im Keller hat



Woher willst Du das wissen? Und überhaupt kann man mir Garnichts nachweisen!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. November 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Woher willst Du das wissen? Und überhaupt hast Du keine Beweise!



Schau dir die Bilder an...die Beweise sieht man wenn man ein wenig Ahnung vonner Materie hat und nicht der völlige Blindfisch ist.


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schau dir die Bilder an...die Beweise sieht man wenn man ein wenig Ahnung vonner Materie hat und nicht der völlige Blindfisch ist.



Lieber Bimmelrudi, ich hab das garnicht auf Angelrollen bezogen, sondern dachte einen Moment lang Du meinst die Leichen im Keller eines jeden. Also, ausser meinem natürlich, da gibt's natürlich keine Leichen. Haha, absurder Gedanke


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. November 2019)

Gib es zu...du hättest welche .....




.....wenn ein Keller vorhanden wäre.


----------



## Thomas. (2. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schau mal genauer hin....
> 
> ....und erkenne das jeder seine Leichen im Keller hat
> .



Ok habe mir nur das erste Bild angeschaut, dat Ding hat auch ein  Plastik Zahnrad.


----------



## Jason (2. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung welches Baujahr diese Rolle hat


Da hast du eine schöne Rolle. Die sieht ja tadellos aus. Shakespeare hat ja die Firma Noris 1962 geschluckt. 1963 kam dann der erste Katalog von Noris Shakespeare raus. In diesem Katalog waren auch Brettonrollen. Deine Bretton 400R ist allerdings nicht abgebildet. Aber die Bretton 400. Die sieht ja identisch mit deiner aus, ist aber in schwarz. 1965 sind die Brettonrollen das letzte mal in den Katalogen von Noris Shakespeare. In diesem Katalog steht "Die klassische Allzweckrolle
die Jahrzehnten bewährt". Aber wann die 400R dazwischen kam....?
Das Bild ist aus dem 63er Katalog.





Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (2. November 2019)

Aber warum hatte Shakespeare die Brettonrollen im Sortiment?  Hatte Noris vor der Übernahme von Shakespeare die französische Firma Bretton übernommen? Vielleicht kann jemand was dazu sagen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. November 2019)

Kann mir einer eine Adresse geben wo man eine Bügelfeder für eine Ambidex 2410 DC bekommt. Danke im voraus.


----------



## Jason (2. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kann mir einer eine Adresse geben wo man eine Bügelfeder für eine Ambidex 2410 DC bekommt. Danke im voraus.


Vielleicht von mir. Habe von Shakespeares einen Ersatzteilekasten mit vielen Bügelfedern. Brauche ein Bild und Maße.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (2. November 2019)

Stop, ich muss korrigieren. Der Ersatzteilekasten ist von DAM und nicht von Shakespeares. Aber habe trotzdem diverse Bügelfedern von Shakespeares. Vielleicht kann ich dir weiterhelfen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. November 2019)

@jason 1  Vom unteren Loch bis oben in der Ecke sind es genau 2,47 cm. Und wenn du den 4,5 mm dicken Bügelumschlagstopper  auch in deiner Kiste hättest wäre ich nicht abgeneigt.












Das untere Foto zeigt eine Feder der 2450, die Aufnahme der 2450 ist größer als die der 2410, also muß die Feder kleiner sein. Und auf dem oberen Bild oben links in das runde Loch kommt ein Metallstift, der sich herunterdrücken läßt, der fehlt leider auch bei der Rolle.


----------



## Jason (2. November 2019)

@Hecht100+ Den Bügelumschlagstopper habe ich nicht. Das weiß ich jetzt schon. Wegen der Feder geb ich dir morgen Bescheid.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. November 2019)

@jason 1 Danke


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. November 2019)

@Thomas. Bei deinen neuen Avatar-Foto, was für eine Rolle ist das an was für einer Rute? Sieht englisch aus.


----------



## Thomas. (3. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Thomas. Bei deinen neuen Avatar-Foto, was für eine Rolle ist das an was für einer Rute? Sieht englisch aus.



aber sowas von Englisch


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. November 2019)

Schöner Thread, war vor meinem ersten Geschreibsel hier,Danke


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. November 2019)

So. noch einige Neuigkeiten von der Bretton 400 R, dank dem von @Bimmelrudi gestellten Link auf die von Mons. _Jean-Paul Charles_ geschriebenen Artikel über die Bretton 400 habe ich den ganzen Artikel samt Kommentaren durch den Übersetzer geschickt. Dabei stellte sich heraus, das Mons. Charles die 400R auch nicht kannte. Aber in weiteren Kommentaren stellte sich dann heraus, das die 400R die Mechanik der Bretton 804SR hat, aber noch die Lagerschale wie die 400er. Die Bretton 804 s mit 2 Kugellagern und die 804 SR mit einem Kugellager erschienen 1970 auf dem Markt, also sollte die 400R ein ähnliches Alter haben. Ich habe meine einmal aufgeschraubt und es war kein offenes Lager wie in den Mitchells oder in der normalen 400er vorhanden. Außerdem wurde in den Kommentaren noch bemerkt, das die Bretton 400 von der Fa. Penn auf die baugleichen Modelle ( 804SR, 104 und 720 ) kopiert wurden, Rollen "Made in USA", der einzige Unterschied: vergoldete Aluspulen und vergoldete Kurbeln sowie ein Aufwickeln der Spulen auf der Achse der Mitchell 300.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. November 2019)

Den Bemerkungen in Verbindung mit Penn würde ich mich definitiv nicht anschließen. Da ist doch mehr Höhrensagen wie wirkliches Wissen dahinter.

Die Penn 104 zb kann gar nicht baugleich sein, da sie bereits auf die modernere Konstruktion mit übergreifender Spule aufbaut. Sie ähnelt den Daiwa Silvers in vielerlei Hinsicht und hat mit einer Mitchell, Bretton oder alten Quick soviel gemein wie ne getragene Socke mit nem Lutschbonbon.
Die Penn 720 hat auch nicht viel mit der Bretton gemein, ne vergoldete Spule findet man bei ihr übrigens auch nicht. Selbst beim ersten Blick sieht man schon das beide völlig verschiedene Rollen sind.

Kann natürlich auch sein, das da der Übersetzer bissl Bockmist gebaut hat....ich kanns nicht prüfen, hatte nie französisch.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ich kanns nicht prüfen, hatte nie französisch.



Oder der den Kommentar geschrieben hat, das Übersetzungsprogramm ist schon gut.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. November 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Aber warum hatte Shakespeare die Brettonrollen im Sortiment?  Hatte Noris vor der Übernahme von Shakespeare die französische Firma Bretton übernommen? Vielleicht kann jemand was dazu sagen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich vermute einfach mal:

In den 60er baute Shakespeare noch selbst Rollen (Stichwort: Maroons) und vertrieb diese nur im Mutterland USA.
Alles was sie anderswo anboten, wurde zugekauft, ließ man prodizieren oder übernahm den Vertrieb für andere Firmen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. November 2019)

Andere Frage wegen einer DAM Standard, die Oelschraube, wird die wirklich geschraubt oder sitzt sie in einer Steckpassung?? Bevor ich da jetzt die dicke Zange ansetze, dann ist sie vielleicht doch etwas zerkratzt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. November 2019)

Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, 70 Jahre alte Rollen liegen außerhalb  meines Interessengebietes.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (4. November 2019)

Shura schrieb:


> Diesen Winzling hab ich neulich zufällig bekommen.
> Sauber gemacht und neu gefettet konnte das Laufverhalten von Zementmischer immerhin zu Kaffeemühle verbessert werden.
> Wäre im Müll gelandet hätte ich sie nicht gerettet!
> Konnte keine technischen Fehler finden, alles geht und man könnte damit noch Fischen.



Eine Klasse Rolle die ich selbst noch im Einsatz hab. Eine Ersatzrolle mit 2 Ersatzspulen hab ich dafür noch auf Lager liegen.
Du wirst damit deine Freunde haben und sollte mal die Schnur unter die Spule kommen kann man die Spule schön abnehmen......das find ich sehr komfortabel.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (4. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> @Minimax : stell dir das Lackieren einer Mitchell nicht so einfach vor. Da gehört erstmal der komplette Altlack runter, sonst siehts später eher fies aus.



Da wäre Glasperlstrahlen am besten um den Lack ab zu bekommen. Meine hab ich leider noch nicht fertig erneuert.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Hering 58  Das war auch der Sinn der Aktion, Auge angelt ja auch mit.
> 
> Andere Frage, hat jemand schon den Forellensticker neu aufgeklebt??  Pattex, Uhu, Sekundenkleber, ich bin mir unschlüssig.



Sekundenkleber würde ich eher lassen. Der kann durchaus schnell mal blasig werden.
Ich würde da eher zu nem 2K-Kleber greifen


----------



## Minimax (4. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sekundenkleber würde ich eher lassen. Der kann durchaus schnell mal blasig werden.
> Ich würde da eher zu nem 2K-Kleber greifen



Da kann ich nur zustimmen (Weiss wenig über Zahnräder und dergleichen, kenn mich aber ein bisschen mit Klebern aus, Modellbau undso) - überhaupt gilt es für alles was wirklich halten soll, grade unter feuchten Bedingungen Sekundenkleber (Cyanacrylat) zu meiden wie die Pest. Und wenn man mal wenig plempert hinterläßt das Zeug unansehnliche, matt-kalkig weisse-Spuren, und härtet bevor mans richten kann. Bei einen klaren 2k hatt man höchstens einen kleinen Saum um die Klebestelle, und kann die Lage des Klebestücks noch behutsam nachkorrigieren. Unabhängig davon: Bei Klebern ist weniger mehr, und Klebestellen behutsam aufrauhen ist nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. November 2019)

Im Moment liegt eine DAM 5001 vor mir auf dem Tisch, Kugellager sitzt fest, Spule fehlt und das schlimmste Bremsmutter auch. Neues Kugellager ist ja kein Problem., Entrosten der Flanschbuchse und der Rücklaufsperre, Kurbelarm an zwei Stellen aufoxidiert, also ausschleifen und zukleben. Federbügelaufnahme auch total oxidiert, besteht wohl auf mehreren Metallschichten. Nun meine Frage, irgendjemand noch eine Bremsmutter für die 5001 in irgend einer Ecke liegen oder kennt einen, der einen kennt, der eine hat?
Spule kann man ja rankommen aber bei der Mutter müßte ich sonst was aus dem vollen herausarbeiten.






Bild 1 zerlegte Einzelteile
Bild 2 Bügelaufnahme
Bild 3 Gehäuse wo Rücklaufsperre und Welle voller Rost waren,


----------



## Thomas. (5. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Im Moment liegt eine DAM 5001 vor mir auf dem Tisch, Kugellager sitzt fest, Spule fehlt und das schlimmste Bremsmutter auch. Neues Kugellager ist ja kein Problem., Entrosten der Flanschbuchse und der Rücklaufsperre, Kurbelarm an zwei Stellen aufoxidiert, also ausschleifen und zukleben. Federbügelaufnahme auch total oxidiert, besteht wohl auf mehreren Metallschichten. Nun meine Frage, irgendjemand noch eine Bremsmutter für die 5001 in irgend einer Ecke liegen oder kennt einen, der einen kennt, der eine hat?
> Spule kann man ja rankommen aber bei der Mutter müßte ich sonst was aus dem vollen herausarbeiten.



ich finde es ja schön wenn man bei einer Alten Rolle sieht das mit ihr mal Gefischt wurde, aber wenn ich mir das so durchlese, Hut ab für die mühe die du dir machst.
ich würde spätestens jetzt den Handfeger und Kehrblech nehmen ,oder Bimmelrudi schicken soll er sie entsorgen(bin schon am sammeln  Christkind kommt bald)


----------



## Thomas. (5. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage, irgendjemand noch eine Bremsmutter für die 5001 in irgend einer Ecke liegen oder kennt einen, der einen kennt, der eine hat?
> Spule kann man ja rankommen aber bei der Mutter müßte ich sonst was aus dem vollen herausarbeiten.



https://www.ebay.de/itm/DAM-QUICK-5...233375196263?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10

Ich habe leider noch keine 5001, aber es könnten andere Bremsmuttern passen 550P ? bei meinen Dam SLS passen die von Shimanos G Modellen eben so die Spulen, bei der SLS 5 passt sogar die Spule von der Shimano 7000er Custom (6000 nicht) ebenfalls untereinander austauschbar Dam 550 u, Super 270


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. November 2019)

Daiwa 7000 passt nicht von der Steigung, Feingewinde. Ebenso die alten großen Ryobi. DAM 550N mal ausprobieren.  Vom Gewinde her ist es ein M6, warten wir es ab, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand sowas.



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Bei der Kurbelarretierung weiß ich noch nicht wie ich weitermache, weil die originalen roten Streifen ja schlecht nachzumachen sind vom Farbton


----------



## angler1996 (5. November 2019)

ich denke mal, mit etwas suchen findest du den Farbton
ausstanzen aufkleben etwas Lackdrüber fertgig ,
oder Acreylfarbe, die gibt es doch in jedem denbaren Farbton


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. November 2019)

So was ähnliches nur in schwarz mit der Finessa 330 oder 550.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. November 2019)

Find ich ehrlich gesagt furchtbar. Es zerstört einfach den oldschool look.
Ich würde auch nie neu lackieren sondern es so belassen, selbst wenns noch so abgegrabbelt aussieht...das muß auch so, schließlich haben die Rollen jahrzehntelang ihre Arbeit getan und das darf man dann auch gerne sehen.
Finde ich zumindest ehrlicher und stimmiger wie alles auf neu gemacht.

Was E-Teile für die 5001 angeht, frag doch mal bei denen unverbindlich an:
http://www.petri-angelgeraete.de/seite_14.html

Ansonsten seh ich nur den Weg über nen sehr günstigen Ersatzteilspender.
Ich hoffe dein Exemplar war nicht zu teuer mit dem Zustand...wäre mir jedenfalls keine 20€ wert gewesen, bei dem was daran noch gemacht und getauscht werden muß.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. November 2019)

War im Konvolut mit drin, Die Bretton, Quick Junior, Quick Standard, 5001, Shakespeare Speedex Fliegenrolle, blaue 2410DC, Ryobi Multi in Baitcastergröße, unter 10 Euro pro Stück, alle mit kleinem Fehler, 5  jetzt komplett fertig und voll funktionsfähig, 2410 wartet auf Feder und eben die 5001.

Danke für den Link

Petri hat leider nichts da.


----------



## Jason (5. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich würde auch nie neu lackieren sondern es so belassen, selbst wenns noch so abgegrabbelt aussieht...das muß auch so, schließlich haben die Rollen jahrzehntelang ihre Arbeit getan und das darf man dann auch gerne sehen.
> Finde ich zumindest ehrlicher und stimmiger wie alles auf neu gemacht.


Da bekommt Bimmelrudi meine volle Zustimmung. Sehen die Rollen noch so verranzt und zerkratzt aus....., lackieren ist für mich ein no go. Wichtig ist, dass sie voll und ganz funktioniert. Wenn ich eine Rolle finde, die mir in einer Serie noch fehlt, und sie sieht äußerlich schrecklich aus, dann lasse ich die finger davon. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (5. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> 2410 wartet auf Feder


Geht morgen ein zweites Mal auf den Weg. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. November 2019)

@jason 1  Alles gut, keine Panik auf der Titanic.  Und die Rollen, die ich lackiere sind nicht zum Sammeln gedacht, die müssen bei mir arbeiten. Was ich sammle sieht entweder schon gut aus oder ich lasse sie so wie sie sind, evtl. den Chrom etwas polieren.


----------



## Thomas. (5. November 2019)

also ich würde das mit einer Vitrinen würdigen Rolle auch nicht machen, aber mit einer runtergerockten oder einer die ich nicht soo toll finde sofort wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte.
es gibt bei YouTube ein paar Filme von einen Ami der einige alte zeigt.
für solch einen zweck habe ich mir vor einiger zeit diese hier geholt, die muss irgend wann dafür hinhalten


----------



## Jason (5. November 2019)

So was hier z. B. würde ich nie lackieren. Die Noris sah äußerlich schlimm aus. Die habe ich geputzt und poliert bis der Arzt kam. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. November 2019)

[Hier noch ein anderes Schätzchen aus dem Konvolut, DAM Junior Bj 1960/61. Die älteren Modelle hatten keine Druckknopfspule und die neueren hatten einen anderen Freilaufhebel. Diese hier wurde neu befüllt, eine neue Feder eingesetzt und vor allen mit einer Nagelbürste richtig abgeschruppt. Jetzt kommt sie ihres Alters entsprechend in die Vitrine.








Und wegen der Custom Quick, alles schon mal dagewesen:






Aus dem DAM Katalog Aug. 1954


----------



## Jason (5. November 2019)

So eine hab ich auch noch. Die scheint aber älter zu sein. Deine ist aber besser erhalten. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Die ist ohne Druckknopfspule.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. November 2019)

Deine müsste eine vom Baujahr 1954 bis 57 sein, da bei deiner das Typenschild noch genietet ist. Und die Kurbel ist auch anders. Die müssen damals wohl jedes Jahr was verändert haben.


----------



## Jason (5. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Deine müsste eine vom Baujahr 1954 bis 57 sein, da bei deiner das Typenschild noch genietet ist. Und die Kurbel ist auch anders. Die müssen damals wohl jedes Jahr was verändert haben.


Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt, ob die Kurbel original ist. Habe die Kataloge nicht wo ich mal vergleichen könnte.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. November 2019)

http://www.saschas-sammler-homepage.de/rollendam3.html

Da kannst man viel finden, habe dir mal eine Bild abgelichtet. Danach ist dein e Kurbel aber Original, die haben 58/60 eine neue Kurbel an die Junior gebracht, dann 60/62 und 62/63 noch ein drittes Mal
.


----------



## Jason (5. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> http://www.saschas-sammler-homepage.de/rollendam3.html
> 
> Da kannst man viel finden, habe dir mal eine Bild abgelichtet. Danach ist dein e Kurbel aber Original, die haben 58/60 eine neue Kurbel an die Junior gebracht, dann 60/62 und 62/63 noch ein drittes Mal
> .
> ...


Tatsächlich, da scheint doch die Kurbel original zu sein. Die Homepage vom Sascha hab ich auch gespeichert. Hab ich aber nicht mehr auf den Schirm gehabt. Aber er sammelt jetzt keine Angelrollen mehr sondern Schachuhren.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. November 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> sondern Schachuhren.



Schade, er hat sich damals wirklich viel Mühe gemacht.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. November 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> So was hier z. B. würde ich nie lackieren. Die Noris sah äußerlich schlimm aus. Die habe ich geputzt und poliert bis der Arzt kam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du ja richtig gut wieder hin bekommen.


----------



## Jason (5. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Schade, er hat sich damals wirklich viel Mühe gemacht.


Ja, da hast du recht. Aber schau mal, wann seine letzte Aktualisierung war. Ewigkeit her. Viele Rollen in seiner Homepage besitzt er schon nicht mehr. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (6. November 2019)

@Hecht100+ 
Mach dir kein Kopf, so schlimm ist ne überholte Rolle doch gar nicht....bis auf die Farbe.
Wie die Vorschreiber schon sagten wäre das bei einer noch gut erhaltenen Rolle vertane Arbeit, wäre es ne Salzwasserrolle mit Korosionsschäden hätte ich auch alles runter und dann was neues aufgebaut......hätte ich wenn ich dann endlich mal könnte


----------



## daci7 (7. November 2019)

Richtig schicke Rollen habt ihr hier - und verdammt gute Arbeit!
Ich warte zur Zeit ein Pärchen Shimano Z2 und hab dabei leider eine gebrochene Bügelumschlagfeder freigelegt. 




Ersatzteile sind bestimmt nicht so leicht zu bekommen, jedenfalls hab ich bisher noch nichts gefunden im Netz. Bastelt ihr euch sowas selbst oder habt ihr sonstwie einen Tipp für mich wo ich fündig werden könnte?
Um die hier geht es - jedenfalls sollte sie so aussehen.




Groetjes 
David

Ps: auch wenn es Frevel zu sein scheint - hat jemand hier schonmal seine Oldtimer mit carbon Bremsscheiben aufgepeppt? Die Bremse ist mir doch nen Tick zu holprig


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. November 2019)

@daci7 
Für Carbon-Bremsscheiben ist @Bimmelrudi der Fachmann, ich glaube die haben schon mal im Ükel darüber philosophiert. Für die Feder solltest du einmal die Maße dran schreiben, dann können die Kollegen sehen welche passt bzw. welche andere Sorte evtl. passend gemacht werden kann. Solche Federn wurden auch von anderen Herstellern verbaut, meine Shakespeare funktioniert jetzt mit einer DAM-Feder.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. November 2019)

Original Ersatzteile für alte Shimanos sind ganz ganz schwer aufzutreiben, selbst in den Staaten.

Eine Feder neu zu biegen ist jetzt kein Riesending. Dazu bräuchte ich nur ein paar Maße:

-Durchmesser des Federstahls
-Durchmesser der mittigen Rundbiegung
-jeweils den Abstand von der Rundbiegung zu beiden Flanken
-Höhe der rechtwinkligen Umlenkung des Federstahls (diese sitzt schließlich in einer passenden Bohrung)

Carbonscheiben zu machen ist auch kein Ding, hab schon etliche produziert und auch diverse alte Rollen damit bestückt.
Dazu brauch ich aber auch erstmal ein paar Maße:

-Außendurchmesser der Scheibe (kannst einfach die Metallscheibe ausmessen, die immer zwischen 2 Bremsscheiben liegt)
-Innendurchmesser der Scheibe (siehe zuvor)
-Materialdicke der Scheibe (da bitte dann die Scheibe selber messen und nicht die Metallscheibe)
-Anzahl der benötigten Scheiben (meistens sinds 3 die ersetzt werden, kann aber auch mal mehr oder weniger sein je nach Modell)


----------



## daci7 (7. November 2019)

Hui, das ging mal fix hier. 
Ja, das Shimano nicht unbedingt großzügig mit Ersatzteilen umgeht kennt man ja schon von den aktuellen Modellen ... da ist der Markt für die alten Stücke natürlich noch kleiner.
Lese ich das jetzt richtig als Hilfsangebot mein lieber @Bimmelrudi ? Wenn ja, sowas nehme ich natürlich immer gerne an! Dann sag mir bitte, wie ich mich revanchieren kann!

Meine Feder sollte ca. aus 0,8mm Stahl sein - hab keine schieblehre hier. Innendurchmesser der Rundung ist 4mm. Die Schenkel sind 5 bzw 7mm lang - jeweils vom Rand der rundbiegung gemessen. Die rechtwinkligen Umlenkungen sind beide 3mm.




Die winzigen Bremsscheiben sind 15mm außen und 5mm Innendurchmesser. Was da momentan verbaut ist sieht mir ein wenig nach Plastik oder sonst was aus ... ich denke nicht, dass das Original ist?! Ich denke ich kann maximal 3 Scheiben a 0,5mm Dicke pro Rolle verbauen.




Falls ich dich falsch gedeutet habe, bitte entschuldige meine Unverschämtheit 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. November 2019)

Danke für die Daten, damit kann ich was anfangen.

Die Bremsscheiben, die du für Plaste hältst, werden Teflonscheiben sein.
Eigentlich verschleißen die kaum, brauchen aber etwas Pflege.
Werden ich dir mal welche aus CF ausstanzen.

Schick mir einfach mal deine Adresse per PN, damit ich weiß wohin damit


----------



## Jason (8. November 2019)

Der Bimmelrudi, immer hilfsbereit 

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7 (8. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Danke für die Daten, damit kann ich was anfangen.
> 
> Die Bremsscheiben, die du für Plaste hältst, werden Teflonscheiben sein.
> Eigentlich verschleißen die kaum, brauchen aber etwas Pflege.
> ...


Hör mal, für die Daten brauchst du dich bestimmt nicht bedanken- vielen lieben Dank für deine Hilfe!!
Adresse kriegste per PN!
PS: ich werd natürlich noch ein paar schöne Bildchen für den Thread machen, wenn ich die Röllchen fertig mache.
Beste Grüße 
David


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. November 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Der Bimmelrudi, immer hilfsbereit
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich weiß ja durch eigene Erfahrung wie schwer es mitunter sein kann, an bestimmte Teile ranzukommen.
Bei alten Shimano-Rollen ist das noch ne Ecke mehr bis zur Unmöglichkeit, dafür was noch zu kriegen kannste quasi vergessen.
Selbst die Rollen ansich werden bei weitem nicht so stark angeboten wie andere Hersteller. Das was man so von Shimano findet ist eher Zeux aus den späten 80ern bis mittleren 90ern, und dann auch oftmals nur diverse Baitrunner-Geschichten mit utopischen Preisvorstellungen.
Shimano war halt in den späten 70ern bis Mitte 80er noch ne ganz kleine Leuchte ohne jedweden Eigenvertrieb. Das merkt man halt heutzutage wenn man nach sowas sucht.


----------



## Jason (8. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Shimano war halt in den späten 70ern bis Mitte 80er noch ne ganz kleine Leuchte ohne jedweden Eigenvertrieb. Das merkt man halt heutzutage wenn man nach sowas sucht.


Das glaube ich dir gerne. Shimano hat sich erst später entwickelt. Und das recht gut.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. November 2019)

Quick 550N, ich habe noch keine Rolle gehabt die so eine Unwucht beim Kurbeln erzeugt wie diese. Sitze jetzt seit fast 2 Stunden dabei um sie mit Klemmblei einigermaßen in den Rundlauf zu bekommen. Hat jemand schon so etwas gemacht? Was sollte man noch beachten.


----------



## Hering 58 (8. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Quick 550N, ich habe noch keine Rolle gehabt die so eine Unwucht beim Kurbeln erzeugt wie diese. Sitze jetzt seit fast 2 Stunden dabei um sie mit Klemmblei einigermaßen in den Rundlauf zu bekommen. Hat jemand schon so etwas gemacht? Was sollte man noch beachten.


Leider kann ich dir da nicht helfen,aber Interessieren würde mich so was auch.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. November 2019)

Ich habs selbst noch nicht gemacht, steht aber seit langem schon auf meinem Kalender


----------



## Hering 58 (8. November 2019)

Sehr Interessantes Video-Top  Bimmelrudi


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. November 2019)

Es ist vollbracht, die Quick 550N läuft an der Rute so wie man es sich von einer guten Rolle vorstellt. Ich habe ins innere der Rolle jetzt 15 Bleigewichte eingeklebt, immer wieder eines raus und wieder woanders hin, bis ich jetzt nach meinem Gefühl ein gutes Ergebnis habe. An der Rute befestigt ist kaum noch eine Unwucht zu spüren, wenn man die Rolle alleine in der Hand hält ist etwas zu fühlen, doch viel viel weniger als vorher. Ich habe die Gewichte auf der gegenüber liegenden Seite des Schnurfangbügels und gegenüber des Schnurlaufröllchens plazieren müssen, damit die Unwucht weniger wurde. Im Nachhinein wäre Knetmasse zum Probieren eine Option gewesen, da diese nicht so wie die Kügelchen hin und her rutscht. Bei dieser Art des Auswuchtens ist viel probieren angesagt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	













Kann mir einer der Mitstreiter schreiben, wie groß die Schnurfassung der Quick 550N ist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. November 2019)

Schnurfassung der 550N: 330yds 20lb, war jedenfalls die alte damalige Angabe

Wenn man das mal auf moderne Schnur umrechnet, könnten das in etwa 200m 0,40er sein.

Mir wäre das persönlich zuwenig für das was die Rolle an Gewicht mitbringt. Auf der andren Seite ist so ein Eisenschwein natürlich nicht wirklich kaputtzukriegen.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. November 2019)

[QUOTE="Bimmelrudi, post: 4979357, member: 196682"

Mir wäre das persönlich zuwenig für das was die Rolle an Gewicht mitbringt. Auf der andren Seite ist so ein Eisenschwein natürlich nicht wirklich kaputtzukriegen.[/QUOTE]

Hallo,

schön beschrieben. Ich habe noch noch zwei alte Quick-Finessa sowie 3 Mitchell 300, eine 307er und eine 304, letztere war meine erste Stationärrolle von 1960.
Alle sind trotz minimaler und manchmal sicher auch falscher Pflege noch voll funktionsfähig. Allerdings seit rund 40 Jahren nicht mehr im Einsatz, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen. Eine Shakespeare-Kapselrolle habe ich auch noch, müsste Baujahr 1962 oder 1963 sein, einst meine Rolle für die leichte Spinnfischerei die wurde über rund 15 Jahre wirklich beansprucht, der fehlte auch nie was.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. November 2019)

@Bimmelrudi Kann irgendwie nicht passend sein, habe jetzt den Rest der 730 mtr. Spule 0,40 Mono auf die 550N gefüllt, war genau passend. Der erste Teil ist auf die 7000X gekommen, da sollten lt. Rollenbeschriftung 320 mtr. drauf gehen. Damit müssten 410 mtr. übrig geblieben sein, auf jeden Fall ist auf der 550N genug Schnur drauf. Die Spule ist breiter als die der 7000 Daiwas, der Spulenkern ist noch schmaler, dafür haben die Diawaspulen eine größere Höhe.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. November 2019)

Es war auch nur eine wage Theorie. Ich kenne nur die Originaldaten mit 330yds 20lb.
Moderne Schnur kannste aber nicht mehr mit den damaligen vergleichen, von daher waren die 200m 0,40er mehr nen Schuss ins Blaue.
Bei der 7000X entspricht eine 0,40er lediglich 15lb, also 350yds.

Mir wäre sie dennoch zu klein, eben weil nicht genug Schnur zum Wallerangeln draufgehen würde.
Und für was andres würde ich sie nicht benutzen wollen da too big and overpaced.
So toll das Getriebe auch sein mag, für mich persönlich überwiegen die Nachteile der alten Rollen doch mehr.
Kein manueller Bügelumschlag und innenliegende Spule, wo ich immer vor dem Werfen drauf achten muß, daß sie möglichst weit draußen steht, damit der Wurf auch nen Wurf wird.....nee danke.
Vitrinenobjekt ok, mehr aber auch nicht.

Die Schnur die du da raufgezogen hast willste hoffentlich nicht aktiv öfter benutzen....die taugt nicht viel und ist nach kurzer Zeit schrottreif.
Habs selbst bereut dafür Geld ausgegeben zu haben, hat nichtmal nen Vierteljahr bei mir gehalten. Da ist jede billige Zielfischschnur besser.
Bin wieder zurück zur guten alten Damyl SpeziCarp, hab vor 2  Jahren mal ne 5000er Großspule davon erworben und die ist immernoch um Welten besser (und war auch deutlich günstiger) wie der mehrfarbige Zwirn.


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. November 2019)

Ich habe die Schnur als 0,35 schon mehrere Jahre auf anderen Rollen und noch keine Probleme gehabt. Gut, ich habe bei uns am See keine großen Hindernisse und eigentlich kaum was wo sie sich dran reiben kann, aber die 35er hat reichlich Karpfen an Land gebracht und ich habe noch keinen Schnurbruch damit gehabt. Stammt von Askari und wurde wegen der schönen Dehnung ausgewählt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. November 2019)

Die gleiche Schnur wird auch von NGT vertrieben, sowie diverse weitere Vertriebler.
Am MLK war die Schnur jedenfalls Mist, fing bereits nach wenigen Wochen an zu kringeln (war auf insgesamt 6 Rollen und bei allen das Gleiche) und die Abriebfestigkeit war eher so lala.
Kommt mir auf keine Rolle mehr das Zeux.


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. November 2019)

Ich hatte mal eine, die war aber grün-schwarz gefärbt, die habe ich auch nach 2fachem Gebrauch in die Tonne gekloppt, weil wie du schon geschieben hast, kringelte sie und wurde rauh. Die war sogar vom Händler aufgespult worden. Unten siehst du noch ein Foto von der Ersatzspule, da sind auch noch mal 300 mtr. 0,40 drauf, ist noch nicht voll
.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Es passen also mehr als 300 mtr. 0,40 drauf, mehr war auf der Spule nicht drauf.


----------



## Thomas. (10. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kann mir einer der Mitstreiter schreiben, wie groß die Schnurfassung der Quick 550N ist.


----------



## hans albers (10. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Auf der andren Seite ist so ein Eisenschwein natürlich nicht wirklich kaputtzukriegen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. November 2019)

hans albers schrieb:


>



Bedeutet dieses Lächeln, das du auch noch eine im Einsatz hast??


----------



## Thomas. (10. November 2019)

gerade wieder vom Trödelmarkt gekommen, hat sich gelohnt 



muss mal richtig sauber gemacht werden


----------



## Jason (10. November 2019)

Sieht doch gut aus. Wenn der Preis gestimmt hat kannst du dich glücklich schätzen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (10. November 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus. Wenn der Preis gestimmt hat kannst du dich glücklich schätzen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



20.- wars mir mehr als wert


----------



## Jason (10. November 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> 20.- wars mir mehr als wert


Das nennt man mal ein Schnapper. Glückwunsch. Die blaue ist ne Ambidex, und die kleine? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (10. November 2019)

nee Daiwa GS1,ich habe zwar schon eine aber bei dem gesamtpreis konnte ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. November 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> gerade wieder vom Trödelmarkt gekommen, hat sich gelohnt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332640
> 
> ...



Jaja, wenn irgendwann mal nen Überseecontainer vor meiner Haustüre steht, weiß ich ja an wen das Ding dann verschifft werden muß.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. November 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> gerade wieder vom Trödelmarkt gekommen, hat sich gelohnt



Glückwunsch zu deinen Schnäppchen, besonders zu 2430 und zur GS1. Und toll, das du die magische 100 überschreiten darfst.


----------



## Thomas. (10. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu deinen Schnäppchen, besonders zu 2430 und zur GS1. Und toll, das du die magische 100 überschreiten darfst.


2450
und die 100 sind nur noch Geschichte die Klenne hat seit diesen Monat ihre erste eigene Wohnung und ich mein eigenes Angelzimmer. nur dat dauert noch 1-2 Wochen bis sie ganz raus ist.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. November 2019)

Entschuldige, kam auf dem Foto nicht so rüber, dachte es wäre die dritte. Wenn es dann der ganz große Kran ist, noch besser für dich.


----------



## Thomas. (10. November 2019)

da gibet nix zu entschuldigen


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. November 2019)

Ist das eine mit silbernem Bügelhaltearm, schwarzem Bügelhaltearm  oder eine DC.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. November 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> 2450



Für die hab ich auch noch diverse Teile da, auch nagelneue Gehäuseschalen, Kurbeln, Bügel etc.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ist das eine mit silbernem Bügelhaltearm, schwarzem Bügelhaltearm  oder eine DC.



Schwarzer Bügelarm ist DC.


----------



## Jason (10. November 2019)

@Bimmelrudi Was lese ich da? Du hast eine Kurbel für die 2450. Ich habe eine 2450dc, und an dieser wurde die Kurbel schwarz angemalt. Sie ist auch sehr zerkratzt, also die Kurbel und sieht scheußlich aus. Die Rolle selber sieht sehr gut aus.
Den Rollenheilemacher hatte ich schon mal angeschrieben, aber da musste er passen. Wärst du bereit sie mir zu verkaufen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. November 2019)

Ich hab grad nochmal nachgesehen....Schande über mich, es ist ne Kurbel von der 2430 oder 2410, also nicht 2450.
Ich hab dennoch mal probiert ob sie passt....Gewinde ist gleich, sie passt. Problem dabei, wenn ich sie ganz einschraube, kurbelts sich sehr schwer damit.
Möglicherweise fehlt da einfach nur nen Distanzring o.ä., werds mal die Tage nochmal abchecken.

Sie ist natürlich etwas kleiner wie eine originale der 2450, passt aber optisch und stößt auch nirgends an beim Kurbeln

paar Shakespeare Teile


----------



## Thomas. (10. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> paar Shakespeare Teile
> Anhang anzeigen 332650



da werde ich doch glatt mal im laufe der nächste Woche das ding mal auseinandernehmen  wenn's schief geht weis ich ja wo hin damit (ich weis wo du wohnst )


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schwarzer Bügelarm ist DC.



Nicht nur, meine 2450 hat einen schwarzen Bügel und ist keine DC






Wenn du noch eine Schraube für die Kurbel hast, wäre hier ein Abnehmer. Und eine andere Frage habe ich noch, was sind eigentlich Karmann-Rollen? Alter ca. 70eer Jahre, Modell 41. oder River.


----------



## Jason (10. November 2019)

@Bimmelrudi Schade, aber ich wollte schon gerne eine originale Kurbel an die Rolle. Aber Danke fürs nachsehen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (10. November 2019)

@Hecht100+ Dann fehlt die bestimmt auch der Ersatzstift der in der Kurbel ist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. November 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Hecht100+ Dann fehlt die bestimmt auch der Ersatzstift der in der Kurbel ist.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ja, der Stift für die andere Seite würde auch fehlen, aber da ich den ja nicht brauche wäre mir das egal, Hauptsache die Kurbel wäre wieder dicht. Obwohl, die Schraube fehlt jetzt mehr als 30 Jahre, wenn man am Kurbeln ist fällt es nicht auf nur wenn man sie sich im Regal anguckt und die Kurbel steht passend, dann ärgert man sich schon.


----------



## Jason (10. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> nur wenn man sie sich im Regal anguckt und die Kurbel steht passend, dann ärgert man sich schon.


Ja, sowas würde mich auch ärgern. Genauso, wie es mich ärgert, das ich mir die angepinselte Kurbel angucken muss.
Vielleich kann mir ja irgendjemand mit einer Kurbel weiterhelfen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nicht nur, meine 2450 hat einen schwarzen Bügel und ist keine DC
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332651
> 
> ...




Der Bügelarm kann auch mal getauscht wurden sein und muß nicht zwingend so original dran gewesen sein.
Bei Shakespeare kennt sich aber @Nordlichtangler sicher besser aus, vielleicht kann er da nochmal drauf eingehen.

Wegen der Abschlussschraube schau ich nochmal nach ob ich eine da habe.
Karmann-Rollen bin ich mir nicht sicher (nicht mein Gebiet), würde mich aber nicht wundern wenn die sowas wie Kaufhausrollen gewesen sind.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. November 2019)

@Bimmelrudi  Danke für deine Mühe wegen der Schraube. Da die Rolle bisher nur in meiner eigenen Werkstatt war, würde ich auf Original tippen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. November 2019)

So, nochmal nachgeschaut und auch fündig geworden. 

Beides passend für die 2450


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> So, nochmal nachgeschaut und auch fündig geworden.
> 
> Beides passend für die 2450



Ich schicke dir eine PN


----------



## Jason (10. November 2019)

Da hat der Bimmelrudi ein weiteres Mal weiterhelfen können. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. November 2019)

Ja, der Zusammenhalt in diesem Thread ist schon wie im Ükel, aber man kennt sich ja auch von daher.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. November 2019)

Grad bei alten Rollen wo es eben nüscht mehr so einfach nachzukaufen gibt, ist der Erfahrungsaustausch und mitunter auch E-Teile schon wichtig wie ich finde.
Wenn ich entsprechende Teile da habe, helfe ich damit auch gerne aus...muß ja nichts für die Ewigkeit horten wenn es andren fehlt.


----------



## Jason (10. November 2019)

Ich habe mal wegen den Bügelumschlagarm meine Shakespeare- Kataloge durchforstet. Die blaue 24er Ambidex Serie ist in den Katalogen von 1975-1980 zu finden. Leider sind in den Katalogen keine mit DC abgebildet. Es sind keine schwarzen Umschlagarme zu erkennen. Wann das update auf DC stattgefunden hat konnte ich anhand der Kataloge nicht rausfinden. 
Vielleicht kann ja @Nordlichtangler Licht in die Angelegenheit bringen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (10. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> muß ja nichts für die Ewigkeit horten wenn es andren fehlt.


Ich denke genau so. Und denkt dran... ich habe noch einen Ersatzteilkasten von DAM. Eventuell kann ich auch jemanden weiterhelfen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. November 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> *AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*
> 
> Hier die 2./3. Serie der hellblauen Ambidex (2400 Zwischenmodelle und 2400 DC), äußerlich gut erkennbar an dem schwarzen Bügelhalterarm aus Aluguß.
> 
> ...





elende Sucherei, man weiß das man es gesehen hat aber nicht wo. Und dann, bis man das Multizitieren raus hat, bin doch dafür einen Kurs für Neulinge zu empfehlen.
Aber nach @Nordlichtangler gab es dann wohl mehrere verschiedene Serien der Ambidex.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. November 2019)

Für alle Mitchell-Fans der alten 3..Reihen

https://mitchellreels.ourboard.org/schematics/german.html


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. November 2019)

Wie gesagt, bei Shakespeare bin ich nicht tief genug drin. Da hat @Nordlichtangler definitv mehr Ahnung von.
Bei alten Daiwas kann ich sicher mehr zu beisteuern.

Wobei, ich hätte da noch was interessantes.
Schaut euch mal diesen Kanal an, ist nen Engländer der ziemlich viel alte Rollen in seinen Videos zeigt.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCc5G0Wjiiakp0kz2VRuzckQ


----------



## Jason (10. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Für alle Mitchell-Fans der alten 3..Reihen
> 
> https://mitchellreels.ourboard.org/schematics/german.html


Dieser link ist ist doch was für @Minimax.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. November 2019)

Kann mir jemand erläutern, wie bei manchen Mitchell-Rollen 6stellige Nummer neben der Rolle stehen, Ist etwa jede Mitchell-Rolle mit einer durchlaufenden Nummer versehen worden?
Und um nochmal auf Sportex-Rollen zurück zu kommen, weiß jemand ob der Name Karmann nur für Sportex-Rollen gebraucht wurde oder ob unter Karmann auch Rollen vertrieben wurden, die nicht im Sportex-Katalog standen. River wird z.B. als River-Rolle oder als River-Sportex-Rolle angeboten, bei Karmann ist es genau so.


----------



## Pescador (12. November 2019)

Darf ich Euch mal kurz (und stolz) meine Schätzchen vorstellen?

60er Jahre DAM-Spinncombo. Rute: Exquisit 210cm/30g. Rolle Quick 110N. Einwandfreie Funktion. Gehe ich heute noch gern mit auf Barsche.

Medium 65188 anzeigen
Und auf folgendem Foto meine "Nostalgie-Alround-Ausrüstung" an alten Sportex-Holglasruten je 2 Rollen DAM Quick Finessa 220N, 330N, 440N.

Medium 64511 anzeigen
Alles voll funktionfähig und einsatzbereit. 

Medium 64624 anzeigen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. November 2019)

daci7 schrieb:


> Hör mal, für die Daten brauchst du dich bestimmt nicht bedanken- vielen lieben Dank für deine Hilfe!!
> Adresse kriegste per PN!
> PS: ich werd natürlich noch ein paar schöne Bildchen für den Thread machen, wenn ich die Röllchen fertig mache.
> Beste Grüße
> David



Scheiben sind ausgestanzt


ich hab jetzt dafür 0,8mm Carbon-Material genommen. 0,5mm hab ich freilich auch da, kommt aber nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen quasi nie bei den alten Rollen vor.
Bei den meisten isses eher 1mm Material, von daher bin ich mal den Zwischenweg gegangen und hab 0,8er erstmal genommen.
Sollten die später bei dir dann doch zu dünn sein (Bremse zieht nicht an), dann gib mir nochmal Bescheid und ich mach dir nochmal welche aus 1mm.

Bügelfeder werd ich dir mehrere zusenden, auch aus unterschiedlichen Materialstärken. Da musst dann schauen, welche Stärke die passendere ist, und falls nix passt, nochmal anpiepen.
Geht sicher diese Woche noch auf Reisen.
Alles weitere leg ich dir auch nochmal schriftlich dann bei.

@Hecht100+ Könnte vielleicht schon in deinem Briefkasten liegen


----------



## hans albers (13. November 2019)

> Gehe ich heute noch gern mit auf Barsche.



schön,
das das alte equipment auch heute noch im einsatz ist...

bei mir ist es so 40/60 (alt/neu)

gerne noch benutzt:
-dam quick 2001
-shakespeare sigma 040
-ryobi 277
-shakespeare sigma multi


----------



## daci7 (13. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Scheiben sind ausgestanzt
> Anhang anzeigen 332797
> 
> ich hab jetzt dafür 0,8mm Carbon-Material genommen. 0,5mm hab ich freilich auch da, kommt aber nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen quasi nie bei den alten Rollen vor.
> ...



Boar ... absolut genial!!!
Vielen Dank dafür!
Beste Grüße 
David


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. November 2019)

Für alle Rollenbastler: 
https://www.reelschematic.com/#gsc.tab=0


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Könnte vielleicht schon in deinem Briefkasten liegen



Angekommen, eingebaut und einfach nur Freude,Freude,Freude. Vielen Dank nochmals.


----------



## Thomas. (13. November 2019)

Pescador schrieb:


> Darf ich Euch mal kurz (und stolz) meine Schätzchen vorstellen?
> 
> 60er Jahre DAM-Spinncombo. Rute: Exquisit 210cm/30g. Rolle Quick 110N. Einwandfreie Funktion. Gehe ich heute noch gern mit auf Barsche.
> 
> ...



irgend wie kamen mir die Bilder bekannt vor


----------



## Pescador (13. November 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> irgend wie kamen mir die Bilder bekannt vor


Richtig! 
BieteTeile meines nostalgischen Tackles derzeit an. Jedoch die oben genannte Spinncombo nicht. 
Ich fische übrigens auch noch die DAM 1001 Serie an 80er Jahre Sportex-Ruten ...


----------



## Thomas. (13. November 2019)

Pescador schrieb:


> Jedoch die oben genannte Spinncombo nicht.



und die sieht mal richtig schick aus, genau wie die Angeltasche in der anzeige


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. November 2019)

daci7 schrieb:


> Um die hier geht es - jedenfalls sollte sie so aussehen.
> Anhang anzeigen 332490
> 
> Groetjes
> David



Bevor ich morgen anfange dir Federn zu biegen, könnte ich noch etwas Input gebrauchen.
Stehen die beiden abstehenden Schenkel rechtwinklig zueinander oder ist dessen Winkel größer?

Wäre halt gut zu wissen bevor ich mit dem Biegen anfange, nicht das nachher aufgrund des zu kleinen Winkels die Zugspannung zu hoch ist und dir der Bügel von selbst wieder schließt (...und womöglich noch schön auf die Flossen )


----------



## daci7 (14. November 2019)

Ne, genau 90 sind nicht aber so viel mehr auch nicht. Ich sag mal so knappe 100° werden das wohl sein.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. November 2019)

ok, damit kann ich morgen dann was anfangen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. November 2019)

Post geht nachher noch raus, spätestens Montag oder Dienstag sollte es dann bei dir sein.


----------



## daci7 (15. November 2019)

Bombastisch! Ich melde mich, sobald was da ist. Dann gibts natürlichvauch noch ne Rückmeldung zur Inbetriebnahme der Röllchen!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erläutern, wie bei manchen Mitchell-Rollen 6stellige Nummer neben der Rolle stehen, Ist etwa jede Mitchell-Rolle mit einer durchlaufenden Nummer versehen worden?
> Und um nochmal auf Sportex-Rollen zurück zu kommen, weiß jemand ob der Name Karmann nur für Sportex-Rollen gebraucht wurde oder ob unter Karmann auch Rollen vertrieben wurden, die nicht im Sportex-Katalog standen. River wird z.B. als River-Rolle oder als River-Sportex-Rolle angeboten, bei Karmann ist es genau so.



Soweit mir bekannt numerierte Mitchell einige ihrer Rollenmodelle fortlaufend, allerdings auch nicht durchgängig bis zu deren Einstellung.
Es sind auch nicht alle Modelle betroffen, sondern nur ein kleiner Teil der Mainstream-Modelle, und dann soweit mir bekannt, auch nur etwa bis Anfang 70er oder Mitte 70er Jahre.

Mit Sportex ist so ne Sache. Die dt. Sportex hat eigentlich nix mit Sportex (England) ansich zu tun gehabt, dort wurden/werden lediglich Ruten produziert.
Die Rollen die ebenfalls mit vertrieben wurden sind eher ne Art von Baukastenrollen, die sich einige Anbieter damals in Japan zusammenzimmern haben lassen.
Die bekannten Turbo-Modelle im skirted spool-Design wurden in den Staaten zb durch Herters vertrieben (DAM z.T. auch), in anderen europ. Ländern hatten sie lediglich einen anderen Namen wie zb Hurricane (Spanien, Frankreich, evtl. auch Italien).
Das gleiche Prinzip, nur im weitaus größeren Stil, findet man auch bei etlichen Modellen die hierzulande von Shakespeare vertrieben wurden. Gerade bei den Shakespeare-Modellen findest du quasi von jedem Modell auch nen baugleiches Equivalent mit andrem Label.
Das liegt halt daran das diese Rollen vorrangig von Ohmori in Japan gebaut wurden. Im Mutterland Japan gab es jene allseits bekannten Modelle halt direkt von Ohmori (sehr gesucht und teuer), die wurden im Prinzip nur umgelabelt oder leicht modifiziert für andere Märkte/Vertriebler.
In den frühen 70er hatte zwar Shakespeare per Vertrag erwirkt, das Ohmori nur noch für sie allein produzieren durfte, das hat aber nicht lange gehalten und der Schuss ging eher nach hinten los. Shakespeare's Ziel war eigentlich, den direkten Konkurrenten Fury Ltd. vom amerik. Markt zu schubsen. Immerhin hatte Fury Ltd. deutlich mehr Marktpräsenz, nachdem quasi alle nur noch in Japan bauen ließen.
In der westl. Welt hat nur niemand auf dem Schirm gehabt, das die wenigen japan. Firmen damals sehr eng miteinander verknüpft waren und somit die irrwitzige Produktion zu der Zeit sich quasi teilte.
Anders wäre es auch kaum möglich gewesen, schließlich kaufte nahezu jeder Vertriebler dort ein.
Leider sind die wirklichen Abläufe und Verknüpfungen dieser Hersteller aus jener Zeit für die westl. Welt nicht zugänglich. Daher isses für viele Sammler halt heute so schwierig, gezielt an Informationen zu kommen. 
Man kann sich heutzutage nur auf Katalogmaterial stützen, was aber nur bedingt hilfreich ist, denn selten war das komplette Portfolio einer Marke auch komplett im jeweiligen Katalog zu finden.
Daiwa ist da der bekannteste Fall, bis in die 80er Jahre gab es nur den engl. Standort als europäischen, der französische wurde nach nichtmal 2 Jahren wieder eingestampft um ihn 10  Jahre später wieder aufzumachen.
Und UK war halt schon "unique" was dessen Bedarf und Angebot an Tackle anging. Folglich findet man in den engl. Daiwa-Katalogen nicht mehr wie maximal 10% des gesamten Programms, hinzukommt das etliche Produkte daraus auch nur für UK selbst gebaut und auch nur dort vermarktet wurden.
Den dt. Vertrieb hatte damals Balzer inne, viel später dann Cormoran (vorher Coorperation mit Ryobi). Balzer hatte damals viel im Programm, wenngleich auch oftmals erst einige Jahre nach Einführung in UK. Der Zubehör/Ersatzteilservice gehörte ebenfalls dazu und war quasi flächendeckend, zumindest bis etwa Anfang 80er.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. November 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> da wir schon mal dabei sind, ich gehöre ja eigentlich nicht zu denen die mit dem Alten Teilen noch fischen geschweigenden sie noch auseinandernehmen(Hauptsache sie tun noch), aber jetzt musste ich mal.
> wollte jetzt mal auf eine Abu 66 die ich vor einiger zeit aus der bucht gefischt habe Schnur drauf machen, und nach einigen malen kurbeln tat der Spulenhub nicht mehr , beim auf schrauben (1 Schraube, geil) das übel gesehen, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wo ich so ein Teil herbekomme und wie man das nennt .
> Anhang anzeigen 332185
> Anhang anzeigen 332186
> Anhang anzeigen 332187



Hab die Tage nochmal meine Links durchgesehen...wußt ich doch ich hab dazu schonmal was gesehen und mir gespeichert. 
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Umbau-fur-Q...hash=item2a6ffdbb51:m:mzX5awJAv-KHFeTCK_ji03A


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. November 2019)

@Bimmelrudi  Werter Angelkollege, ich habe für 1,61 Euros eine Daiwa 7290D ersteigert und würde dich als Daiwa-Fachmann gerne fragen, von wann diese Rolle sein könnte. Ich habe sie noch nicht bekommen, aber von dem Fotos her scheint sie mehr ein Schwergewicht zu sein.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. November 2019)

Ok, ich versuchs mal bissl aufzudröseln.

Vorab...die 7290 ist beileibe kein Schwergewicht wie man es vielleicht vermuten könnte, sie ist eher sehr klein.
Ich kanns dir grad nicht 100pro sagen da ich noch auf Arbeit bin, aber mehr wie 100m 35er werden da wohl nicht draufgehen.

Das D nach der Modellnummer steht übrigens für ein Generationsupgrade. Die ersten Modelle hatten ein A am Ende, das D-Upgrade stammt aus den 70ern..irgendwo um den Dreh 1974-1977 rum.
Der Bügel dieser Rollen ist übrigens anlegbar (einfach den Anschlagnippel mit dem Finger vorschieben).

Wesentliche Merkmale der D-Modelle:

- hart anodisierte Metallspule anstatt der Kunststoffspule
- spring loaded Drag nun auch bei den kleinen Modellen wie eben jener 7290

Ich kann später sicherlich nochmal in meinen Katalogen genauer nachsehen ab wann die gebaut wurden.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. November 2019)

Es ist doch erstaunlich, was unser @Bimmelrudi selbst auf der Arbeit noch so zwischendurch alles weiß. 16.45 Uhr kam die DHL und brachte das erwartete Päckchen, und es stimmt, sie ist einfach eine kleine ältere Rolle. Von der Größe her wie eine DAM Finessa 110, aber nicht ganz so schlank. Der Aufkleber über die anodisierten Spule als Korrosionsschutz klebt noch auf dem Rotor. Der Lack ist überdurchschnittlich gut erhalten, das einzige was etwas schwergängig läuft ist das Kunststoff-T des Griffes. Ihr Herstellungsland ist Korea.


----------



## Mooskugel (18. November 2019)

Hübsches Röllchen in Gutem Zustand.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. November 2019)

Vom äußeren Zustand schaut sie doch ganz ordentlich aus.
Wenn das T-Kunstoffstück des Griffes etwas schwer gehen sollte, träufel da einfach mal von außen nen Tropfen öl rein und dreh ein paarmal dran.
Die Griffe bei Daiwa-Rollen waren damals genietet, kann man nicht ohne sie zu zerstören abnehmen. Von daher geht das eben nur von außen.
Klappt eigentlich ganz gut.

Interessant ist das Herstellerland, Korea. Das ist widerum mal was neues für mich das die Produktion einiger Modelle wohl doch schon in den 70ern nach Korea wanderte.
Der Hersteller in Korea war übrigens Bando, eigens von Daiwa-Seiko ins Leben gerufen für die Auslagerung der Rollenproduktion. Später (1982 oder 84) hat sich Bando dann abgenabelt und als eigen interagiert.
Ihr erstes Modell war übrigens die SX-Serie, prinzipiell die gleiche hochkarätige Qualität wie die Daiwa-SS-Serie aus den späten 70ern, allerdings mit einigen technischen Verbesserungen (innenliegender Bügelanschlag zb). Die SS-Serie von Daiwa baute letztlich auch Bando, wenngleich auch nicht die allerersten Modelle. Heute findet man jene Bando-SS-Modelle immernoch, erkennbar am C nach der Modellnummer (SS2000C).
Bando hat sich in den 90ern dann nochmal umbenannt in Banax, die SX-Serie wurde übrigens erst 2012 eingestellt und reiht sich damit neben der GS-9 und den Mitchells zu den Modellen, die amlängsten quasi unverändert gebaut wurden.
Banax ist heute immernoch Hersteller, baut neben Eigenproduktionen für sehr viele andere die Rollen. Neben Haibo (China) ist Banax (Korea) einer der 4 größten Rollenproduzenten weltweit.
Heutige Top-Modelle sind zb die Extreme (trägt den Namen völlig zu Recht).


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. November 2019)

Wie immer echt interessant dein Wissensschatz.

Ich habe heute nachmittag noch mal an der Auswuchtaktion der DAM Quick 550N gearbeitet, ich habe die Bleischrote mit Pattex-Multikleber eingeklebt. Sie läuft jetzt wunderbar rund und mit den 300 mtr. 0,35er Schnur werde ich sie an eine Stellfischrute festmachen. Dort wird sie durch ihr hohes Gewicht und ihre niedrige Übersetzung m.M.n. passend sein.






Jedenfalls lohnt es sich, bei den alten Rollen, die man noch verwendet, den Rotor auszuwuchten. Die 550N hat natürlich reichlich Platz im Rotor für Gewichte. Ich hatte auch schon mit flüssigen Blei spekuliert, doch die Wärme und die Farbe werden bestimmt nicht harmonieren.


----------



## Jason (18. November 2019)

Mein lieber Scholli. Du bist aber am tüfteln. Wozu doch Schrotbleie alles gut sind.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. November 2019)

Und man glaubt gar nicht wie ruhig die jetzt läuft.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. November 2019)

Sehr nett, die Aktion, die Bügelfeder zu biegen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Jedenfalls lohnt es sich, bei den alten Rollen, die man noch verwendet, den Rotor auszuwuchten. Die 550N hat natürlich reichlich Platz im Rotor für Gewichte. Ich hatte auch schon mit flüssigen Blei spekuliert, doch die Wärme und die Farbe werden bestimmt nicht harmonieren.



Man könnte die Schrote auch platt klopfen..oder wenn man es richtig gut machen will, Knete in die Hohlkammer, davon nen Abdruck als Form und darin das Blei gießen.
Bissl Nachschleifen und einkleben. Dann bestünde auch nicht die Gefahr das sich vielleicht mal ein Schrot löst und richtig geile Geräusche abgibt.
Erinnert mich immer wieder an meinen damaligen Nachbar, der hatte nen Käfer mit den schönen verchromten Radkappen. Kappe runter, Stahlkugel rein, Kappe wieder drauf.
War nen Heidenspaß zu sehen, wie der fast verzweifelt ist den Ursprung des Geräusches zu finden wenn er losfuhr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (18. November 2019)

Morgen,spätestens aber am Wochenende gibts auf den einschlägigen Gierschlund Handelsplattformen sicherlich Banax,Bando,70er/80er Jahre Daiwas zu astronomischen Preisen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. November 2019)

@Bimmelrudi Erinnert mich an meinen Nachbarn, Käfer Zündkabel vertauscht, der hat 3 Stunden gesucht. Und man kam ja gut dran.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi  Werter Angelkollege, ich habe für 1,61 Euros eine Daiwa 7290D ersteigert und würde dich als Daiwa-Fachmann gerne fragen, von wann diese Rolle sein könnte. Ich habe sie noch nicht bekommen, aber von dem Fotos her scheint sie mehr ein Schwergewicht zu sein.



Ok, ich hab mal bissl in den alten Katalogen geschmökert.
Wann genau die 7290 zum ersten Mal erschienen ist, kann ich nicht mit Bestimmheit sagen.

Der älteste Daiwa-Katalog der mir vorliegt ist von 1969 (damals noch von Milbro vertrieben), dort ist die 7290A bereits drin.
Danach hab ich ne Lücke in den Katalogen, den nächsten erst wieder 1974, dort finde ich bereits die 7290C.
75/76 fehlen mir leider auch noch, im 77er Katalog finde ich bereits die 7290D.
Die 7000er Serie findet man auch nur noch bis 1978 in den Katalogen, ab 1979 nicht mehr. Muß aber nicht heißen das sie ab da nicht mehr vertrieben wurden, das kann dennoch passiert sein.

Zumindest hast du so schonmal eine ungefähre Zeitspanne

PS: Ich schick dir mal bissl was per PN.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. November 2019)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Morgen,spätestens aber am Wochenende gibts auf den einschlägigen Gierschlund Handelsplattformen sicherlich Banax,Bando,70er/80er Jahre Daiwas zu astronomischen Preisen.



Die gabs auch vorher schon...würde dich das etwa stören?
Schau dir die gewünschten Preise der Daiwa-SS Serie an. Auch wenn sie recht hoch sind, heißt es ja nicht das sie auch verkauft werden.
Zudem darf man nicht vergessen das es zwar reichlich Sammler gibt, aber auch genauso viele Spaßbieter, die nichtmal wissen worauf sie wirklich bieten.
Da wird auch sehr oft auf Rollen geboten, die ich niemals mit ner Kneifzange anfassen würde, eben weil es sich nicht mehr lohnt.
Selbst wenns nen Modell ist was ich evtl noch suche, ist der Zustand schlecht, lasse ich davon die Finger und biete erst gar nicht mit.
Bestenfalls landet das unter Beobachtung, einfach um zu sehen, wie blind manche unterwegs sind und quasi richtig Rollenschrott teuer kaufen.


----------



## daci7 (18. November 2019)

Liebe Leute, 
Heute hat mich ein netter Brief von @Bimmelrudi erreicht mit frischen Federn und Bremsscheiben für meine Shimano Patienten. Beides in mehrfacher Ausführung und unterschiedlichen Materialstärken. Ich bin mehr als begeistert - herzlichen Dank mein lieber Bimmelrudi!
Außerdem lag dem Brief noch ein Tütchen mit Cal's Drag Grease bei - wunderbares Zeug! Leider hat sich der Postbote mit seinem dicken Hintern wohl auf die Post gesetzt, so dass sich der Inhalt schön im Brief verteilt hat  
Das tut aber natürlich dem Inhalt nichts und ich bin richtig heiß die Teile zu verbauen. Leider hat es außer mir geraden jeden in der Familie umgehauen und ich bin nur damit beschäftigt den Laden irgendwie am Laufen zu halten. 
Ein dickes DANKE wollte ich trotzdem kurz hier lassen - ein detaillierter Bericht zum Einbau folgt dann die Tage, wenn die Todesbakterien unser Haus verlassen haben!
Groetjes 
David


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. November 2019)

Kein Thema...das mit dem Fett ist natürlich...meh
Ich hoffe mal nicht du must jetzt alles vom Papier auslutschen
War die Tüte denn kaputt oder einfach nur oben der Inhalt rausgequollen?

Bin gespannt ob die Teile auch passen werden, freu mich auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## Minimax (18. November 2019)

Tolle Sache, @daci7 und @Bimmelrudi .Ich geniesse die Atmosphäre gegenseitiger Hilfsbereitschaft und des Interesses hier im Forum, seien es Angelfragen, Rollenschrauben, Posenbasteln, Rutenbau, Räuchern und so vieles mehr. Auf vertrackte Probleme gibt's sofort ne Antwort, und wenn die nicht reicht, auch tatkräftige Hilfe -das ist was ganz tolles, und solche Aktionen wie vom Bimmelrudi sind das Mark in den Knochen des Forums. Und das wiederum befeuert uns alle, auch so zu handeln, what goes around, Comes around. Ich fühl mich hier sehr wohl
hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason (21. November 2019)

Ist gestern angekommen. Leider mit falscher Spule. Die Spule ist von einer Shakespeares 2171. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. November 2019)

Erstmal Glückwunsch. Das mit der Spule ist mehr als ärgerlich. Ist das zufällig die aus Coesfeld? War kurz davor, aber dann , wenn sie es war, gottseidank doch nicht.


----------



## Hering 58 (21. November 2019)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zur Rolle. Mit der Spule ist mehr als scheixxe. Nicht ärgern.@jason 1


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. November 2019)

Bei mir sind heute die Kugellager für eine Ryobi angekommen. Und was stelle ich beim Auspacken fest, falsche Art bestellt, welche mit Außenflansch. Also Kugellager auf Dorn gesetzt und dann den Flansch abgeschliffen. Mal sehen, wie es wird.


----------



## Jason (21. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch. Das mit der Spule ist mehr als ärgerlich. Ist das zufällig die aus Coesfeld? War kurz davor, aber dann , wenn sie es war, gottseidank doch nicht.


Genau das war sie. Habe den Verkäufer angeschrieben. Er will sich um eine Spule kümmern. Er würde sie auch zurück nehmen. Aber ich behalte sie.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. November 2019)

Eigentlich hat es mit ihm bei mir bisher gut geklappt, habe ihn in der Bucht gespeichert.


----------



## Jason (21. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Eigentlich hat es mit ihm bei mir bisher gut geklappt, habe ihn in der Bucht gespeichert.


Er hat in letzter Zeit viel veräußert. Von ihm habe ich auch die Wand. Du doch auch, oder?
Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. November 2019)

Nein, meine Wand kam aus B*ergisch Gladbach*


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. November 2019)

@jason 1  Ich habe hier auf dem Tisch noch eine Mitchell 306 liegen, mit Auerhahn von Balzer auf der Rückseite. Echt gut erhalten für ihr Alter. Und da es meine erste alte Mitchell ist, war ich doch über seltsame Schnurverlegung etwas erstaunt. Aber sie funktioniert hervorragend, etwas waschen, neu fetten, und dann ist sie auch schon fertig.

Edit: Ist schon seltsam, in zwei verschiedenen Themen mit der gleichen Person zu schreiben.


----------



## Jason (21. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Edit: Ist schon seltsam, in zwei verschiedenen Themen mit der gleichen Person zu schreiben


Warum?


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. November 2019)

Weil ich jetzt was über die Posen schreiben würde, also


----------



## Jason (21. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Weil ich jetzt was über die Posen schreiben würde, also


Multitasking 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. November 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Multitasking
> 
> Gruß Jason



Und das in meinem Alter.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. November 2019)

So, sie ist wieder zusammengebaut und wartet auf den Frühling.






Die Bilder sind nicht so pralle, anderes Handy.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bei Stilvoll-Fischen ist ein Thread über die Turbo Rollen, https://www.stilvoll-fischen.de/threads/1638-Turbo-25?highlight=turbo



Ich hol das grad nochmal hoch....

...du wolltest ja bissl mehr dazu wissen, woher die Turbo-Rollen und auch die Karmann-Modelle stammen.

Ich reiße es mal knapp runter:

- die Rollen wurden in Japan gefertigt
- die Rollen wurden baugleich unter verschiedenen Labels verkauft
- in Deutschland übernahm den Vertrieb ein paar Jahre Sportex
- die Firma die diese Modelle baute, gab diesen Modellen nicht weniger wie 14 verschiedene Label/Markennamen
- diese Firma gehörte mit zu den ältesten japanischen Rollenherstellern und ging 1978 leider bankrott


Der Name dieser Firma lautet......

...
..
.....




OLYMPIC


PS: erdrückende Fakten dafür sind freilich vorhanden, kann ich aber hier nicht öffentlich einfach reinstellen. Sonst gibt dat wieder Mecker mit Eckhart!!


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. November 2019)

Heute ist ein schöner Tag, eine alte Rolle aus dem Müll gerettet. Es ist eine DAM Quick 102, die mit dem roten Rücklaufsperrenumschalthebel ( was für ein Wort ) aus Kunststoff. Baujahr lt. Internet zwischen 1968 und 1971.  Wie gehabt, einmal komplett zerlegt, gereinigt, zusammengebaut, gefettet und dann ab in den Schrank. Sie ist voll funktionsfähig, aber ich glaube sie wird wohl im Schrank bleiben.












Edit: Das schöne an der Spule ist, das sie noch tiefschwarz ist, hat man selten bei alten DAM-Kunststoffspulen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. November 2019)

@Bimmelrudi Danke für deine Ausführungen, deshalb findet man im Internet so wenig über die ominöse Firma . Ich habe für meine Olympic Dolphin 625 LW schon mal nachgeschaut, aber da war nicht viel zu finden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. November 2019)

Bei conventional reels (in Deutsch: Multirollen) wirst du ganz mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auf amerik. Seiten fündig.
Unter YT gibt es nen ganz interessanten Channel, u.a. hatte er auch mal 2 dieser Olympics in den Griffeln





Gleiche Rolle, anderes Label
https://www.ebay.com/itm/323984806641


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. November 2019)

Ja,ich habe auch eine zweite ohne irgend eine Kennzeichnung, aber von den Schraubenlöchern und dem ganzen anderen Teilen könnten Sie Zwillinge sein.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. November 2019)

Mit Multirollen hab ich es ja nicht so, es ist aber stark auffällig das viele in Japan gebaute aus den 60er bis Ende 70er Jahre schon stark den damaligen Penn's ähneln.
Problematisch wirds halt wenn du für ne Olympic Ersatzteile brauchst, egal ob Multi oder Statio, das wird echt schwierig.
1-2 Seiten sind mir bekannt, aber auch stark begrenzt in der Modellvielfalt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. November 2019)

Zum Glück funktionieren sie noch gut und werden auch kaum noch benutzt. Aber das ist halt da Problem mit den alten Rollen, egal welcher Art, die Ersatzteilversorgung wird dann zum Kostenfaktor.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. November 2019)

Kostenfaktor in der Tat, vorallem Versandkosten. Und natürlich auch hin und wieder ne längere Wartezeit, bis die Teile den Weg aus dem gelobten Land bis in die Pampa finden.

In Europa ist die Ersatzteilbeschaffung für ältere Semester quasi null vorhanden, egal für welche Marke man da auch sucht. 
Da führt fast nur der Weg über günstige Ausschlachtmodelle zum Ziel....leider. England und Skandinavien hatten dafür mal nen Markt, aber das ist seit paar Jahren quasi auch vorbei.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. November 2019)

Da hast du leider recht. Vielleicht sollte man seine Schätze dann doch in der Vitrine lagern, weil die Preise selbst für Schlachtmodelle im Moment für die gesuchten Modelle eigentlich nicht realistisch sind. Oder man muss sich die Teile selber feilen oder biegen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. November 2019)

Bei Ersatzteilspendern kommts halt sehr drauf an, welche Teile ich davon brauche um ein baugleiches Modell wieder fit zu machen.
Bei internen Bauteilen spielts keine Rolle ob der E-Spender äußerlich gruselig aussieht. Solange wie die gesuchten Internas ok sind, kann man da durchaus noch recht günstig ran kommen.
Bei äußeren Bauteilen wie Gehäuseschalen, Spulen usw. schauts anders aus. Da kippen die Preise, die andre bereit sind dafür hinzublättern, auch schnell mal in Dimensionen, wo man mitunter nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln kann. 
Der Käufer zahlt halt was es ihm wert ist, ob das realistische Preise sind spielt keine Rolle. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, das es da drausen sicher auch einige gibt, die solche Artikel nicht wegen des Sammelns kaufen, sondern darin Potenzial für den Wiederverkauf sehen.

Ich hab mich sehr früh dazu entschlossen, mich auf eine Marke zu konzentrieren. Etwas später kam dann auch noch ein zeitlicher Rahmen hinzu, ansonsten wäre dies nicht machbar bei der schieren Modellvielfalt.
Das grenzt sicherlich erstmal ein, ist aber meiner Meinung nach eher zielführend, wenngleich auch nicht unbedingt leichter. 

Natürlich sind auch Modelle in meinem Bestand, die nicht in diese Schiene passen, da anderer Hersteller oder anderer Zeitabschnitt. Da würde ich dann aber nicht von Sammeln bei mir reden. 
Es sind durchaus interessante Rollen darunter, da reicht mir aber auch ein Modell. Da muß ich nicht die Serie komplettieren. 
Das möchte ich nur weitestgehend bei meinem abgesteckten Sammelgebiet, wofür ich dann auch einigen Aufwand in Recherche sowie Beschaffung der Rollen/E-Teile betreibe.
Das Wichtigste dabei ist halt gute Fühler, sehr viel Geduld und auch nen klaren Kopf. Sonst verrennt man sich auch schnell mal und erwirbt Dinge, wo man sich später doch ein wenig drüber ärgert.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. November 2019)

Ein direktes Sammelziel habe ich nicht, ich Angel einfach gerne mit alten Ruten und Rollen, wenn es die Fischart erlaubt. Und wenn ich dann im Internet eine Rolle für wenig Euros bekommen kann, dann hole ich sie mir. Man hat einfach bei den alten Rollen seine Vorlieben, ich glaube ich bin einfach Shakespeare-Geprägt. Die Daiwa 7290D z. B.  hatte ich durch den Untergrund, auf dem sie fotographiert wurde, als viel größer gedacht, so in Richtung 7000C. Gut, sie steht jetzt in der Vitrine und muß ausharren, sie war eigentlich für eine  neue Stellfischrute gedacht. Natürlich würde  sie auch mit jedem Hecht fertig, aber ich habe gerne ein größeres Gewicht am Ende der langen Stecken. Es ist doch gut, das jeder seine Vorlieben hat, so kann man sich austauschen und auch weiterhelfen. Und die Recherchen werden ja immer schwieriger, wenn man die Preise für alte Kataloge sich anschaut, das ist doch erschreckend, und dann noch die Datenschutzgrundverordnung und das Copyright.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. November 2019)

Vollkommen ok, jeder nach seinem Gusto.

Wir Europäer ticken eh völlig anders was ältere Rollen angeht, wie zb die Amerikaner. Die fischen lieber mit alten Schneckengetrieben (nichts dagegen zu sagen, sind halt quasi unkaputtbar wenn aus gutem Material, haben allerdings auch ihre Schwächen) und auch innenliegendem Spulsystem. Letzteres käme für mich persönlich heute einfach nicht mehr in Frage, gerade weil ich eben die meiste Zeit am Wasser im Dunkeln verbringe und man bei den innenligenden Spulen halt vor dem Auswerfen schon schauen sollte, wie weit die Spule gerade raussteht.
Schön anzuschauen sind solche Rollen dennoch durchaus und sammelwürdig allemal.

Wolltest du dir echt ne Rolle in der Größe einer 7000er Daiwa an ne Stellfischrute klemmen? 
Das ist ganz schön heftig an Kaliber, ich benutz ne 7000C anner Wallerrute
Ne Rolle inner Größe einer 2600 oder maximal 4000C sollte doch auch dicke reichen. Winding Power haben diese Rollen dafür reichlich.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. November 2019)

Von der Größe an der Stellfischrute würde sogar eine alte 2000er reichen, was ich daran liebe ist das Gegengewicht, vor allem beim Keschern. Rute etwas durch die Hand rutschen lassen und sie liegt ausgewogen in der Hand. Und die 7000 Black Diamond hat auch schon mehrere gute Karpfen dieses Jahr eingekurbelt.


----------



## Thomas. (24. November 2019)

bei uns ist ja heute Totensonntag also bin ich mal zu unseren Nachbarn nach NL zum Flohmarkt, und auch da bin ich fündig geworden (ok, nicht ganz mein Ding aber gut günstig und Daiwa )
wären beide was für an einer Stellfischrute.


die Blaue 407A habe ich vorher noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. November 2019)

@Thomas. Glückwunsch zu den schönen Teilen, die 407A ist auch für mich Neuland. Vor allen Dingen sind Pick-Up-Rollen ja seltener.


----------



## Thomas. (24. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Thomas. Glückwunsch zu den schönen Teilen, die 407A ist auch für mich Neuland. Vor allen Dingen sind Pick-Up-Rollen ja seltener.



danke. ja, und vor allem mag ich Pick Up Rollen überhaupt nicht aber man kann bei manchen angeboten nicht nein sagen (die andre ist auch nicht unbedingt mein ding)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. November 2019)

Selten ist die 400er Serie nu gerade nicht.
Die 407 müsste die größte aus der Serie sein, sehr einfach aufgebaut und damals an eher Einsteiger gerichtet.
War übrigens die letzte Serie mit innenliegender Spule die Daiwa vertrieben hat. Lief bis Mitte 80er etwa. Die 500er wurde bereits in den späten 70er eingestellt.


----------



## feko (24. November 2019)

Leider alle in keinem besonders guten zustand


----------



## Thomas. (24. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Selten ist die 400er Serie nu gerade nicht.
> Die 407 müsste die größte aus der Serie sein, sehr einfach aufgebaut und damals an eher Einsteiger gerichtet.
> War übrigens die letzte Serie mit innenliegender Spule die Daiwa vertrieben hat. Lief bis Mitte 80er etwa. Die 500er wurde bereits in den späten 70er eingestellt.



stimmt, die 400er ist nicht selten aber mit Pick UP habe ich sie noch nie gesehen. die andere ist eine 7600
nee 503 habe ich auch noch(ist formschöner )


----------



## Thomas. (24. November 2019)

feko schrieb:


> Leider alle in keinem besonders guten zustand


 die M34 ist schick


----------



## hans albers (24. November 2019)

feko schrieb:


> Leider alle in keinem besonders guten zustand




naja,
einfach mal putzen /fetten...(gegebenenfalls auseinander bauen)

so schlimm sehen die doch nicht aus.


----------



## feko (24. November 2019)

Dss stimmt.hab sogar noch eine mitchell 300 hier. 
Alle von meinem Schwiegervater vermacht bekommen. 
Kann mir jemand was zu der balzer erzählen ?
laufen tut sie astrein


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. November 2019)

Die Balzer M34 ist eigentlich eine Mitchell 340. Diese wurde in der Zeit von 1967 bis 1974 hergestellt in zwei Versionen, die beide schwarz lackiert waren. Die grüne Rolle mit dem Grünen Griff wurde  als Balzer M34, Arca M34 und Prisu 4 verkauft. Es wurden ungefähr 100000 Rollen von diesem Modell hergestellt. Die Rolle wurde auf das Runde Mitchell-Gehäuse der Serien 304 / 304S / 314 entwickelt. und wurde in Frankreich 1967 als M34 eingeführt.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. November 2019)

feko schrieb:


> Dss stimmt.hab sogar noch eine mitchell 300 hier.
> Alle von meinem Schwiegervater vermacht bekommen.
> Kann mir jemand was zu der balzer erzählen ?
> laufen tut sie astrein



Hallo,
ich bin zwar nicht der Rollenexperte wie einige wirkliche Koryphäen hier, aber die Balzer M34 sieht genauso aus wie meine Mitchell 304 von 1960; meine erste  Stationärrolle. Die 300er habe ich dreimal und die 306 auch einmal. Die 300er wurden damals mit zwei unterschiedlichen Spulen geliefert, auf eine gingen 100 Meter 0,25er drauf, auf der anderen 100 Meter 0,45er. Letztere war damals, in den 1960ern die Standartstärke für die mittlere Fischerei, ob auf Aal, Hecht oder Karpfen.
Die 300er wickelt anders herum auf wie die meisten Rollen, deshalb nahmen wir beim Casting die 304er (ausser beim Weitwerfen), da man da besser einbremsen (mit dem Finger) kann, da die Schnur unter dem Finger durchgleitet während bei der 300er die Schnur über den Finger läuft. Das Wickelbild war allerdings bei der 300er besser, weswegen wir die auch bei der Weitenjagd hernahmen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas. (24. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Balzer M34 ist eigentlich eine Mitchell 340. Diese wurde in der Zeit von 1967 bis 1974 hergestellt in zwei Versionen, die beide schwarz lackiert waren. Die grüne Rolle mit dem Grünen Griff wurde  als Balzer M34, Arca M34 und Prisu 4 verkauft. Es wurden ungefähr 100000 Rollen von diesem Modell hergestellt. Die Rolle wurde auf das Runde Mitchell-Gehäuse der Serien 304 / 304S / 314 entwickelt. und wurde in Frankreich 1967 als M34 eingeführt.



ich bin beeindruckt


----------



## feko (24. November 2019)

Also mein Schwiegervater sagt er hätte sie 1970 gekauft.
Dank euch lajos und hecht


----------



## Thomas. (24. November 2019)

@feko 
hast du vielleicht ein Bild mit der M34 und der Mitchell 300, so das ich mal einen Größenvergleich habe.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. November 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> stimmt, die 400er ist nicht selten aber mit Pick UP habe ich sie noch nie gesehen. die andere ist eine 7600
> nee 503 habe ich auch noch(ist formschöner )



Die 500er Serie ist in der Tat schöner....und angelehnt an die noch bessere 8000er Serie.
Sollte dir aufm Trödel also mal eine 8100/8300/8600/8700 über den Weg laufen, überleg nicht lange und nimm sie mit.
Denn diese Serie ist eine der besten aus der Zeit vor den überlappenden Spulen und mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so easy zu finden in vernünftigem Zustand.
Man kann sie durchaus mit den alten Quicks vergleichen.


----------



## feko (24. November 2019)

Thomas kein Problem.
Links m34.mitte mitchell 300 und rechts 306


----------



## feko (24. November 2019)

Bitte


----------



## Thomas. (24. November 2019)

feko schrieb:


> Bitte


besten dank, ich habe gehofft das sie vielleicht grösser ist.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. November 2019)

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei der Balzer M34 ist, bei einigen Mitchells in diese Bauart war die Bremse fest mit der Spule verbunden. Wenn dann die Bremse nachließ bzw. ruckelte oder beim Schnurabzug anfing zu stoppen, dann kann man die ganze Spule entsorgen. Aber es gab wohl auch Spulen, die waren von unten her verschraubt während andere vernietet waren, vielleicht wegen des Druckes der eingebauten Feder im Bremssystem??


----------



## hans albers (26. November 2019)

hier ma wat kleinet,

eine shakespeare 2105.

diese modellreihe war sehr einfach aufgebaut
mit einem kugellager und wohl eher für den massenmarkt ausgerichtet
ging , glaube ich bis zur 2140 (lokomotive).

da ich momentan keine verwendung dafür habe
(bzw. noch weiter kleinere modelle habe)
werde ich diese wohl mal günstig in der bucht anbieten.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. November 2019)

Mein Bauprojekt DAM  Quick 5001 nähert sich der Vollendung, ich bin mir nur noch nicht mit der Bremse so ganz im klaren. In der Spule ist überhaupt kein Bremsbelag verbaut, unten der Spule sitzt auf dem Knarrrad eine Bremssscheibe, die von der Größe dort auch passen würde. Könnte evtl.  Asbest sein  Oben ist nur die Druckscheibe verbaut, die aber zu klein ist,  da sollte auch noch eine Filzscheibe  und die Bremsscheibe hingehören. Gut, an Filzscheiben soll es nicht liegen. Eine gebrauchte Spule und die Bremsmutter sind heute angekommen. Jetzt ist noch die Frage, wie ich mit der Beschriftung der Kurbel verfahre, ich glaube aber, man sollte es einfach lassen. Die nicht mehr vorhandenen Linsenkopfschrauben habe ich erst einmal durch ganz normale M3 Schlitzschrauben ersetzt. Den Umklappmechanismus habe ich mit Schrupfschlauch überzogen, so ist er schön griffig und ich brauchte ihn nicht lackieren. Außerdem waren die  roten Streifen  der einzige Farbklecks bei dieser Rolle, der mich immer schon gestört hat. Die anoxidierten Stellen an der Kurbel habe ich ausgeschliffen und mit gehärtetem Kunststoff wieder gefüllt, danach geschliffen und neu lackiert. Ebenso sind alle Gehäuseteile  bis auf die Spule neu lackiert worden, so das die Rolle im nächsten Jahr wieder an das Wasser kann. Mit ca. 800 Gramm Leergewicht ist sie doch schon ein stabiler Kran.


----------



## Jason (26. November 2019)

Da hast du eine feine Rolle 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. November 2019)

Explosionszeichnung

In der Spule sollte eine Bremsscheibe (identisch mit der unteren), eine sogenannte Flächenscheibe (metal washer) sowie eine deutlich kleinere Filzscheibe vorhanden sein.
Die obere Bremsscheibe kann man ersetzen zb durch Carbon, wenn der metal washer fehlt wirds kniffliger.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. November 2019)

Die Flächenscheibe habe ich mir aus einer großen U-Scheibe gebastelt, leider hat die kleine Feile dabei ihren Geist aufgegeben. Darunter liegt jetzt ein getränkter Filz als Bremsscheibe. Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, gehört zwischen Bremsknopfschraube und Flächenscheibe noch mal ein Filz.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. November 2019)

So schauts jedenfalls in der Explo aus...und für mich machts auch Sinn. 
Man darf halt nicht vergessen das diese großen Rollen für auch große Fische entworfen wurden...also große Fische im Meer, die auch mal gern hundert Meter und mehr in einer Tour runterziehen und dabei ist verminderte Hitzeentwicklung schon wichtig. Und die meiste Hitze entsteht halt an der Bremse, eben an jener Metallscheibe. Die Filzscheibe zwischen Metallscheibe und Bremsknopf veringert eben jene Hitzeentwickung zwischen diesen beiden wichtigen Komponenten.
Die Bremsscheibe darunter ist in Original eine Asbestscheibe...bitte nicht verwechseln mit Asbest in Baustoffen.
Deine provisorische Bremsscheibe aus Filz mag im Ansatz den Zweck erfüllen, kommt aber nicht annähernd an die damalige Bremskraft heran.
Da ist Carbon um Welten besser wie dieses Provisorium.
Ich hoffe deine Metallscheibe ist soweit an den Oberflächen plan und glattgeschliffen, sonst zerlegt dir ein kleiner Grat von deinem Feilenausschnitt ruckzuck deine Bremsscheibe.

Unterhalb der Spule ist im Original ne dicke Korkscheibe als Bremsscheibe. Diese Scheibe brauch allerdings viel Pflege und wenn diese Pflege mal ne Weile (paar Jahre) ausbleibt, ist der Kork auch schnell hin.
Würde ich ebenfalls durch Carbon dann ersetzen.

Das Stanzen solcher Scheiben ist kein Ding für mich, kann ich dir machen.
Ich brauch dazu halt nur ein paar Maßangaben wie Außendurchmesser, Innendurchmesser und Dicke der Scheiben.
Gerade bei der unteren isses wichtig genau zu messen, denn die liegt quasi in der Spule.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. November 2019)

Danke, die Korkscheibe ist auf der einen Seite spiegelglatt und auf der anderen Seite etwas rauher. Ich habe noch nicht probiert, wie bröselig sie wirklich ist. Die Maße kann ich dir morgen senden, nur mit der Dicke der Bremsscheiben, das wird ein Problem. Da ich ja keine Originale habe würde ich dann einfach mal schätzen müssen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. November 2019)

Ne Schätzung der Dicke genügt fürs Erste.
Immerhin besteht auch noch die Option aus der Einscheiben-Bremse eine Mehrscheibenbremse zu machen...dazu aber dann später mehr.


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. November 2019)

@Bimmelrudi  Die Korkscheibe hat einen Außendurchmesser von 34,2 mm, ein Mittelloch von 8,4 mm ( 8mm geht aber auch noch über die Welle ) und eine Dicke von 1,3 mm. Ansonsten sieht sie aber nicht schlecht aus, ich würde mal behaupten man kann sie noch benutzen. Mein Metall Washer hat einen Außendurchmesser von 29,7 mm, Lochdurchmesser wieder 8 mm, Die Filzscheibe, die ich jetzt dazwischen habe, ist 1,5 mm dick, aber da ist bei dieser Rolle noch viel Spiel nach allen Seiten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. November 2019)

Ok, damit kann ich schon mal was anfangen.
Wird aber paar Tage dauern, bin im Moment beruflich stark eingespannt.


----------



## Thomas. (27. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> bin im Moment beruflich stark eingespannt.


ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige dem es so geht  hätt ich mal in der Schule besser aufgepasst anstand zu


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. November 2019)

Irgendwo muss der Zaster nunmal herkommen..gell


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. November 2019)

Man könnte es auch anders ausdrücken, wir haben uns einfach die falschen Eltern ausgesucht. So als Beruf Sohn,  .


----------



## hans albers (27. November 2019)

irgendwas is immer....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Man könnte es auch anders ausdrücken, wir haben uns einfach die falschen Eltern ausgesucht. So als Beruf Sohn,  .



Die Eltern kannste dir nicht aussuchen, aber die Schwiegereltern


----------



## daci7 (30. November 2019)

So Leute ... ich hatte zwischen Tür und Angel mal ein paar freie Minuten und konnte wenigstens den Anfang machen. Nachdem die ersten Federn leider noch nicht gepasst haben war @Bimmelrudi so freundlich und hat mit dem Vorbild der Originalfeder nochmal nachgelegt. Die Tage hat mich dann ein Brief mit einigen Federn erreicht. Was soll ich sagen - ich hab die erste ausprobiert und der Umschlag funktioniert wieder einwandfrei. Dann hab ich bei beiden Rollen die neuen Carbonscheiben verbaut und ein wenig geputzt. Hier und da noch ein wenig Öl oder Fett drauf ... kurz probekurbeln ... dann hab ich die originale Feder der anderen Rolle ebenfalls gegen eine neue von @Bimmelrudi getauscht - einwandfrei!!




Die Rollen laufen samtweich, der Klang ist genial und die Bremsen brauchen sich jetzt nicht mehr hinter modernen Rollen verstecken. Ich werd die Tage noch zwei Dichtringe aus dem Baumarkt verbauen um die Bremsköpfe abzudichten und dann müssen noch die zugehörigen Ruten fertig werden .... und dann kann die nächste Aalsaison kommen!




Achja - bespult hab ich die Rollen jetzt mit ner 28er FC-coated  Schnur, mal schauen ob das harmoniert.
Groetjes


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. November 2019)

Wunderbar, schön das die neuen Federn diesmal gepasst haben. 
Abdichten brauchste da eigentlich nix anner Bremse. Sofern du die Scheiben mit Cal's behandelt hast (sofern noch was verwertbar war nachdem der Postbote drauf saß) passiert da auch nix mehr.


----------



## daci7 (30. November 2019)

Naja, der Bremsenkopf schließt mit ner riesen Lücke zur Bremse. Das ist auch mit den alten Scheiben so gewesen. Dementsprechend saß da ordentlich Schmodder drin- das will ich so nicht wieder


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. November 2019)

Ist zu der Zeit fast normal gewesen das der Bremsknopf nen kleinen Abstand zur Bremse selber hatte..bzw täuscht das auch ein wenig.
Müßte man sich den Bremsknopf mal genauer von unten anschauen, ob der mittig ne Erhöhung aufweist die dann für den Bremsdruck sorgt.
Wenn dem so ist, könnte man zb nen Filz ausschneiden der quasi um diese Erhöhung lappt und dabei die Lücke zwischen restlichen Bremsknopf und Spule abdichtet...eben damit kein Dreck mehr reinkommt.
Den Filz könnte man auch direkt auf die Spule kleben, damit er nicht mitdreht.
Das funktioniert aber wie gesagt nur bei jenen Bremsknöpfen mit leichter Erhöhung, welche die Bremse bedient.

Alternativ bliebe nur noch den Bremsknopf selber an den äußeren Flügeln an der Unterseite mit Filz o.ä. auszustatten.

Bei den alten Rollen kann man das Ansammeln von Schmutz nur schwerlich vermeiden, liegt auch einfach an der Bauweise der Spule selber.
Die Rollen sind nunmal keine jungen Dinger mehr und wenn da nach 20 und mehr Jahren irgendeine Peke dran ist, ist das auch ziemlich normal. Sie wurden halt benutzt und lagerten nicht irgendwo staubsicher inner Kiste.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Dezember 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi  Die Korkscheibe hat einen Außendurchmesser von 34,2 mm, ein Mittelloch von 8,4 mm ( 8mm geht aber auch noch über die Welle ) und eine Dicke von 1,3 mm. Ansonsten sieht sie aber nicht schlecht aus, ich würde mal behaupten man kann sie noch benutzen. Mein Metall Washer hat einen Außendurchmesser von 29,7 mm, Lochdurchmesser wieder 8 mm, Die Filzscheibe, die ich jetzt dazwischen habe, ist 1,5 mm dick, aber da ist bei dieser Rolle noch viel Spiel nach allen Seiten.




Hab von einem Kollegen, der ebenfalls diese Rolle hat, mal die Originalscheiben ausmessen lassen.


die Achse ist ca. 6mm dick
die Asbestscheibe hat einen Außendurchmesser von ca. 34mm, einen Innendurchmesser von ca. 8mm bei einer Materialdicke von ca. 1,4mm
der Metalwasher hat einen Außendurchmesser von 34mm, einen Innendurchmesser von 8x4mm (das eckige Loch ist sehr wichtig dabei!), eine Materialdicke von ca. 1,5mm
die kleine Filzscheibe hat einen Außendurchmesser von ca. 20mm, Innendurchmesser von ca. 6mm , eine Materialdicke von ca. 0,7mm
die untere Korkscheibe ist identisch mit den Maßen der Asbestscheibe

Heißt, der obere Bremsstack sollte nicht mehr wie maximal 3mm in der Dicke betragen, die Filzscheibe sollte weiterhin Verwendung finden, kann aber in der Dicke variiert werden.
Heißt auch, man könnte aus dem Original Einscheibensystem auch ein Zweischeibensystem bauen, welches aus je 2 Bremsscheiben mit 0,5mm Dicke und 2 Washern mit 1mm Dicke bestünde.
Wichtig dabei ist nur, das mindestens einer der Metalwasher ein rechteckiges Loch hat, vorzugsweise der Obere, eben damit der Stack nicht durchdrehen kann.

Die untere Korkscheibe lasst sich auch durch eine Teflonscheibe ersetzen ohne die Bremse zu verschlechtern.

Werd mich die nächsten Tage mal bissl damit befassen, entsprechende Metalwasher zu bauen...entweder aus Edelstahl oder Messing oder Kupfer.


----------



## Thomas. (2. Dezember 2019)

so hier mal 2 von meinen neusten Errungenschaften, bei der LP-7 nehmen die von Shimano es wohl nicht so genau 810gr. laut Karton, 865gr. Digitalwage. Die Daiwa 195gr. kann mir vielleicht jemand das Bj, von der Daiwa sagen? die soll an meiner Match von cr.93


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Dezember 2019)

Wußte ich doch das dich die LP-7 antörnt ....ich find das Design der LP's ja so richtig zum Abgewöhnen, kenne ehrlich gesagt keine Shimano die noch fieser ausschaut. 

Die Daiwa GS13UL kam 1986 auf den Markt und hat bereits 3 Kugellager.


----------



## Thomas. (2. Dezember 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wußte ich doch das dich die LP-7 antörnt ....ich find das Design der LP's ja so richtig zum Abgewöhnen, kenne ehrlich gesagt keine Shimano die noch fieser ausschaut.
> 
> Die Daiwa GS13UL kam 1986 auf den Markt und hat bereits 3 Kugellager.



ich war stark mit mir am kämpfen ob ich sie ersteigern soll(fand sie auch nicht soo Toll), aber tatsächlich ist die geil, dat ding ist und ich konnte es selbst nicht glauben wirklich nur un Fotogen habe immer gedacht es Trift nur auf Menschen zu

das die Daiwa so ein altes Schätzchen ist hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht  kannst du mir auch was zur Übersetzung sagen?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Dezember 2019)

Hast Post


----------



## Jason (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich möchte euch eine Rolle vorstellen, nach der ich schon sehr lange gesucht habe. Es ist eine Shakespeare Standard 2005. Sie war damals für den kleinen Geldbeutel gedacht und kostete 1976 18,-DM. Die rote Standard Serie kam von 1970 bis 1977 auf den Markt. Danach wurde sie von der Standard GG Serie, sie war dann in schwarz, abgelöst. Die Standard 2005 wurde als Zwischenmodell 1976 mit eingebracht und ist sehr schwer zu bekommen. Aber ich habe mal Glück gehabt. Konnte von dieser Rolle gleich 2 erwerben. Die erste habe ich komplett gereinigt und läuft sehr gut. Aber bei der zweiten bin ich nicht so wirklich glücklich. Die Rücklaufsperre funktioniert nicht und musste leider feststellen, dass die Feder abgebrochen ist. Der äußerliche Zustand ist aber i.O. @dawurzelsepp ich würde sie dir gerne geben, falls du noch Interesse hast. du hast sie doch auch lange gesucht. Die Rücklaufsperre bekommst du wieder hin, so wie ich dich kenne.  Ich bin dir so einiges schuldig und ich würde sie dir gerne überlassen.








Hier noch ein paar Daten von der Rolle
Bj.1976-1977
Übersetzung 4:1
Gewicht 220 g
Schnurfassung ca. 100m 0,30

Gruß Jason


----------



## magut (4. Dezember 2019)

so eine hab ich noch gelegentlich in Betrieb an meine Aal Nostalgierute .
Kurbelt immer noch zuverlässig


----------



## Jason (4. Dezember 2019)

magut schrieb:


> so eine hab ich noch gelegentlich in Betrieb an meine Aal Nostalgierute .
> Kurbelt immer noch zuverlässig


Da kannst du dich glücklich schätzen, dass du eine besitzt. Wenn du sie loswerden willst schreib mich an. 
Btw. Ich bin Shakespeare Sammler.

Gruß Jason


----------



## magut (4. Dezember 2019)

sehe gerade das bei meiner der Name "Noris" auch noch drauf steht --siehe Foto--kannst mir da bitte den Unterschied erklären?


----------



## Jason (4. Dezember 2019)

magut schrieb:


> sehe gerade das bei meiner der Name "Noris" auch noch drauf steht --siehe Foto--kannst mir da bitte den Unterschied erklären?


Ich sehe kein Foto


----------



## Jason (4. Dezember 2019)

@magut Dann kann es aber auch keine Standard 2005 sein, wenn Noris drauf steht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## magut (4. Dezember 2019)

foto ist bei meinem ersten komentar dabei -- Schriftzug ist "Noris Standard"


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Dezember 2019)

@jason 1 Glückwunsch zu dem kleinen Schätzchen.

@magut Nachfolgender Artikel zur Info



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Beantworten kann ich dir das nicht genau nur das es sich um verschiedenen Versionen handelt.
> Die 2015 war die erste Generation dannach kam die GD und am Ende die GF. Äußerlich stimmt es das sich der Bügel verändert hat, im Inneren wurde nichts geändert soviel ich weiß. Die Typenbezeichnung GF müsste mit der Umbenennung der Marke in Shakespeare zutun haben davor wars ja noch Noris Shakespeare, sprich die GF müsste nur noch mit Shakespeare beschriftet sein.
> 
> Ich hatte da mal wo anderes scho etwas geschrieben:
> ...


----------



## Jason (4. Dezember 2019)

magut schrieb:


> so eine hab ich noch gelegentlich in Betrieb an meine Aal Nostalgierute .
> Kurbelt immer noch zuverlässig


Ja, gut. Das ist eine 2012. Und ich dachte schon du hast eine 2005. Das wäre ja auch gar nicht möglich gewesen. Weil du ja sagtest es steht Noris mit drauf. 
Also ich will es mal so erklären. Shakespeares schluckte 1962 die Angelmanufaktur Noris die in Nürnberg agierten. Von da an nannte sich die Firma Shakespeares, Noris - Shakespeares.
1963 kam auch gleich der erste Katalog mit dem Schriftzug Noris Shakespeares raus. 
In diesem Katalog wurden Angelsachen von Shakespeares sowohl auch die auslaufenden Produkte von Noris dargeboten. Die nachfolgenden Produkte bekamen von nun an das Noris Shakespeares Logo. So wie deine Rolle, die 2012. Aber ab 1973 ließen sie den Namen Noris wider weg, warum auch immer und die weiteren Produkte wurden alle wieder nur mit Shakespeares gestempelt. Wie zum Beispiel meine Standard 2005, die ja 1976 gebaut wurde.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Dezember 2019)

War die 2005 eine Zwischengrösse, die nur in einer bestimmten Zeit im Standard-Programm von Shakespeare enthalten war. Ich weiß eine meiner damaligen Rollen hatte nur einen Bügel ohne Schnurführungsrolle. Kann die 2002 gewesen sein. Und nach meinen 2015 hatte ich auch noch eine 2016 GD, wollte damals die 2017 haben aber die hatte der Händler nur als Fingerpikup. Aber was es noch zwischen den einzelnen Nummern an anderen Modellen gab, es waren noch mehrere.


----------



## Jason (4. Dezember 2019)

Es gibt die 2002,  2003, 2005, 2006,  2009, 2012, 2015, 2016, 2017 und die 2018,was ich jetzt im Kopf habe. 2019 war glaube ich auch noch dabei. Und dann die verschiedenen Updates mit GD und GF. Wenn man die alle haben will, dann hat man einen Haufen Angelrollen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (5. Dezember 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Es gibt die 2002,  2003, 2005, 2006,  2009, 2012, 2015, 2016, 2017 und die 2018,was ich jetzt im Kopf habe. 2019 war glaube ich auch noch dabei. Und dann die verschiedenen Updates mit GD und GF. Wenn man die alle haben will, dann hat man einen Haufen Angelrollen.
> 
> Gruß Jason




wie gut das ich mich nicht für Shakespeare interessiere, da ist Shimano und Daiwa zusammen ja noch lala


----------



## dawurzelsepp (5. Dezember 2019)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Fund @jason 1 
Die 2005 weist du ja das ich die schon einige Zeit suche und würde mich sehr darüber freuen eine in meiner Sammlung zu haben.
Auf den Fotos sieht die Rolle perfekt aus nur was mich etwas wundert ist die Kurbel ?!? bist du dir da ganz sicher das es die passende ist ? Solche kurbeln wurden in den Nachfolgermodellen verbaut und ich kann mich erinnern das die Kurbel so sein müsste wie die einer 2009 bzw. 2006. Auch der Knauf der Kurbel sieht glaube ich anders aus. 
Der Bügel mit der Mutter und der Schriftzug Shakespeare deutet auf ein Baujahr nach 1974 hin......was mit 1976 gut hinkommt.

Diese Standard gab es übrigens bis zur 2019 wobei die baugleich mit der 2018 war und nur einen Pickup hatte. Solch einen "Klopper" mit Ü500g würd ich aber niemals Fischen.

Danke fürs einstellen dieser Seltenheit.


----------



## Jason (5. Dezember 2019)

@dawurzelsepp melde mich gegen Abend wegen der 2005. Bin an der Arbeit. Du bekommst auch Bilder. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (5. Dezember 2019)

@dawurzelsepp So, wie versprochen sende ich dir ein paar Bilder von der 2005. Vorab, ich habe in den Katalog nachgesehen und festgestellt, dass es die originale Kurbel ist. Die 2006 hatte erst den runden Knauf.
Ich hatte die Rolle zerlegt, weil ich wissen wollte, was mit der Rücklaufsperre ist. Wie schon erwähnt, ist die Feder gebrochen. Habe gleich das Innenleben von dem Gehäuse gereinigt. An dem Rotor habe ich nichts gemacht. Der Bügel schlägt sauber um, aber was ich noch zu bemängeln habe ist, das das Bremsgeräusch nicht geht. Das liegt daran, das das Blättchen in der Spule ein wenig krumm ist. Sonst ist aber alles in Ordnung.





















Sende dir noch eine PN.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Dezember 2019)

Wenn man sich im Moment die Preise für die Standard-Serie anschaut, hätte man vor 20 Jahren zuschlagen müssen. Die Preise sind doch nicht mehr normal. Dagegen ist ja eine Ambidex günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## Jason (5. Dezember 2019)

Da geb ich dir recht @Hecht100+ in gutem Zustand sind die wirklich nicht mehr billig. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Dezember 2019)

Ist das hinten in der Ecke die 2018, von der Größe her sollte das passen. Und war bei dieser Größe keine Erhabene Beschriftung auf dem Seitendeckel?  Und der Big S knallt ja voll ins Auge.


----------



## Minimax (5. Dezember 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 333776



 Dunnerlüttchen!


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Dezember 2019)

@jason 1 Was ist eigentlich mit der 2032 / 2035 Special, weist du ob das ein Ableger zu der Standard war? Weil von der Form und der Farbe würde es ja passen.


----------



## Jason (5. Dezember 2019)

@Hecht100+ Um genau zu sein waren es 3 Rollen der Spezial-Serie. Es waren die 2031, 2032 und die 2035.
Diese 3 Modelle gehören zu der Standard Serie. Sie wurden weiter verbessert durch Druckknopfspule und klappbare Kurbel. Auch bei diesen Rollen wurden die Updates vorgenommen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Dezember 2019)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/173888886773

Ist das jetzt ein Fake oder ein Prototyp??


----------



## Jason (5. Dezember 2019)

Oh, das sieht ja interessant aus. Vielleicht kann ja @dawurzelsepp was dazu sagen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (5. Dezember 2019)

Nein, das ist kein Fake. Die habe ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm gehabt. Die ist in den Katalogen nicht abgebildet.
Aber es gibt ja den Shakespeare Sammler aus Tschechien. Der hat die auch.
www.shakespearman.freepage.cz/nova-stranka-19914/

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (5. Dezember 2019)

Halt, ich muss zurück rudern. Die 2017 ist in den Katalogen aufgelistet.  Sie gehörte zu den Meeresrollen. Aber es gibt noch eine 2013, die zum Spinnfischen gedacht war. Die Standard Serie hatte wirklich viele Rollen.

Gruß Jason

PS oje eine 2008 gibt es auch noch. Da muss ich mich mal dran setzen


----------



## dawurzelsepp (5. Dezember 2019)

Die 2017 war die klein 2019 bzw müsste von der Größe mit der 2016 gleich sein.

Die Kurbel der 2005 scheint wirklich zu stimmen wobei ich immer noch finde das sie nicht so schön zur Rolle passt wie die einer 2006 bzw 2009.
Eine recht schöne Sammlung hast du da schon zusammen. Warum seh ich da keine 2009?
Und zeig Ihnen mal die 2010


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Dezember 2019)

2010????  Diese Andeutungen rauben einen den letzten Nerv.


----------



## Jason (5. Dezember 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> 2010????  Diese Andeutungen rauben einen den letzten Nerv.


Die ist nun wirklich nicht in der Standard Serie vorhanden. Die 2010 gehört zur Europa Serie. Auch die graue Serie genannt. Ich stelle sie morgen vor.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (6. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab mir vor paar Jahren eine 2050 geholt weil die keiner wollte. Die Kurbel gegen die originale ersetzt und schön wider instandgesetzt und gepflegt. Von der Größe ist die nicht ganz so groß wie eine 2018 aber auch schon mächtig. Die Spule fasst 100m 0,60mm.







Bei diesen Rollen wurde ein richtig schöner Bügel verbaut der von einer "wirklich" massiven Feder wider zurückgestellt wird. Dieser Umschlag ist mit Rollen anderer Hersteller dieses Baujahres nicht zu vergleichen. Ersatzteile bzw Verschleißteile für diese Rollen braucht man quasi nicht da sogut wie nichts kaput geht.....außer es wird was verloren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nun wirklich ausserhalb meiner Möglichkeiten und auch meines Willens, ich bin ja eher so in der "Das passt scho/ Ich lass das jetzt so" Denkschule verortet. Und wenn ich an ner 300 die Applatzungen und das blnke Metall für 1-2Saisons verdecken kann ists schon genug für mich.



Wenn man Zeit und einen ruhigen Zwischenlagerplatz hat, ist das Ausbessern von Abplatzungen gar nicht sooo schwer.
Saubermachen was eben so geht.
Mit einem feinen Cuttermesser kann man weitere lockere Lackplättchen abheben. Oder die Abbruchkante schräg ankratzen.
Nach nochmal reinigen kann man die Löcher mit einem kleinen Pinsel gut austupfen. Und trocken lassen und wieder in vielen Durchgängen aufbauen.

Bei matt-schwarz ist das alles sehr nett.
Die Lackreparaturen an Mehrschicht-Metalliclacken ala Ambidex, Daiwa Silver usw. sind viel schwieriger und und optisch eher notdürftig als voll befriedigend,
aber in einem Tag gemacht war das besser als mit Metallriefen, vor allem nach einem großen Unfall.
Ich habe auf Revell-Modellbaulacke Metallic in kleinen Döschen zurückgegriffen.

Ich bin auch deswegen Rollen Schwarzlackfan (ala Sigma, Daiwa Black-X, Black Arc Black, Daiwa BG-Familie usw.), weil sich das noch am besten ausbessern lässt.
Und die Farbe zu jeder Rute+Schnur passt. Und am Wasser nicht grellt.

Wenn komplette Neulackierung eines Oldie sein muss, würde ich einfach immer schwarz nehmen, wegen Machbarkeit und befriedigendem Ergebnis. Vor allem wenn es irgendeine Parallelsubtype in schwarz gab (Ambidex h.blau -> President, Sigma)
Sieht dann auch gleich nochmal viel klassisch wertiger und zeitlos älter aus!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Den Umklappmechanismus habe ich mit Schrupfschlauch überzogen, so ist er schön griffig und ich brauchte ihn nicht lackieren. Außerdem waren die  roten Streifen  der einzige Farbklecks bei dieser Rolle, der mich immer schon gestört hat. Die anoxidierten Stellen an der Kurbel habe ich ausgeschliffen und mit gehärtetem Kunststoff wieder gefüllt, danach geschliffen und neu lackiert. Ebenso sind alle Gehäuseteile  bis auf die Spule neu lackiert worden, so das die Rolle im nächsten Jahr wieder an das Wasser kann. Mit ca. 800 Gramm Leergewicht ist sie doch schon ein stabiler Kran.


Gerade weiter hingekommen: 

Sag ich doch , schwarz u. schwärzer ist einfach klasse!
Sehr schon ohne die ganzen "Neonstreifchen" ! 

Einzig in Verbindung mit Custom-Ruten(um)bau und Farbkonzepten kann man Farbelementen echt nochmal was als Augenschmaus rausholen, wenn Rute-Rolle zueinander passt incl. der Schnurfarbe


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> aber mal im ernst, was haben die sich dabei gedacht? Metall wäre damals bei dem Preis den sie für die Rolle aufgerufen haben sicherlich auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht gefallen


Gutes Beispiel, warum Kunststoff in funktional wesentlichen Teilen voll-doof ist. War somit schon sehr obsolent geplant.

Eine Chance werden 3D-Printer bieten, da hoffe ich drauf.
Die Bundeswehr z.B. möchte perspektivisch ihre E-Teile selber herstellen können. Bei der Umstellung I4.0 fällt für uns Bastler bestimmt auch was ab. 
Man braucht für so ein Teil eine genaue Konstruktionsbeschreibung in 3D.  Alle Teile einer Rolle erfasst -> ewige Quelle für E-Teile.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Ok habe mir nur das erste Bild angeschaut, dat Ding hat auch ein  Plastik Zahnrad.


Und wie Pfui-Teufel, mitten drin als Haupteil samt draufrumhoppelnder Rücklaufsperre.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht, die Quick 550N läuft an der Rute so wie man es sich von einer guten Rolle vorstellt. Ich habe ins innere der Rolle jetzt 15 Bleigewichte eingeklebt, immer wieder eines raus und wieder woanders hin, bis ich jetzt nach meinem Gefühl ein gutes Ergebnis habe.


Immerhin eine N ! Für eine 550N oder 5000/5001 kann man sich schon mal ins Zeug legen, weil die Solidität der Grundkonstruktion stimmt.

Wie gerade auch von Bimmelrudi gelesen: Für eine Rolle mit Rücklaufsperre am Großrad würde ich mir keine Arbeit mehr machen. Das ist nur noch Techdemo only.
Gerade bei großen Rollen für das überhaupt noch damit mögliche schwere Ansitz- oder Schleppangeln. Also nur wenigstens mit der Sperre der DAM Finessa N, die direkt unterm Rotor wirkt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> gerade wieder vom Trödelmarkt gekommen, hat sich gelohnt


Und welche geht dafür?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2019)

2450 ?


Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Für die hab ich auch noch diverse Teile da, auch nagelneue Gehäuseschalen, Kurbeln, Bügel etc.


Hast du ein Gehäuseteil mit Fuß über?


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Dezember 2019)

Für an der Stellfischrute wäre es eigentlich egal, da brauche ich die Großen nur als Gegengewicht. Und @Thomas. ist nicht mehr mit seinen 100 gehandicapt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi Was lese ich da? Du hast eine Kurbel für die 2450. Ich habe eine 2450dc, und an dieser wurde die Kurbel schwarz angemalt. S


Schwarz gemachte Kurbel könnte glatt von mir sein. 
Wurde nur nie weiter weggegeben. Der Aufbewahrungsteil für den anderen Gewindestift ist so ein großes gefährliches Ärgernis für das Ansitzangeln, was einen Schnittversuch (bei 2410ern)  notwendig machte (mehr gen Sigma eben).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nicht nur, meine 2450 hat einen schwarzen Bügel und ist keine DC


Gab ein Zwischenmodell zwischen den 1. mit silbernen Bügelhaltern und den 3. schwarzen mit DC-Aufdruck, eine noch ohne DC hinter der Typenzahl am Body, aber kleineres Haupt-Kugellager für den Rotor (und leichter laufend). 
Weiß ich auch sicher, weil ich selber alle 3 Versionen der blauen als 2410 neu beim Händler in DE gekauft habe. Von den 2430er inzwischen auch, jeweils in statistisch relevanter Menge vorhanden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Halt, ich muss zurück rudern. Die 2017 ist in den Katalogen aufgelistet.  Sie gehörte zu den Meeresrollen. Aber es gibt noch eine 2013, die zum Spinnfischen gedacht war. Die Standard Serie hatte wirklich viele Rollen.


An die lackierten Überwurfspulen dieser Rollen im Katalog kann ich mich noch erinnern.
Als derzeit gerade stolzer Besitzer einiger 2410 habe ich aber damals schon milde zu gelächelt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Für an der Stellfischrute wäre es eigentlich egal, da brauche ich die Großen nur als Gegengewicht. Und @Thomas. ist nicht mehr mit seinen 100 gehandicapt.


Als Gegengewicht für lange Ruten sind die Oldies wirklich sehr interessant, auch an der Bolo.

Das Experiment mit Thomas. >> 100 wird interessant   , vor allem wie er das organisiert und dauerhaft durchsteigt.
Und mit der Restaurierung und Einsatzwartung hinterher kommt usw. usw.
Durchnummerierung oder was? Meine haben längst eine Nr. am Rollenfuss/Auflage-Sohle.

Ich habe ja vorsorglich schon mal eine Drei-Teilung der Oldies in Museum, besonderer Einsatzbestand und Rest vorgenommen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Dezember 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> 2450 ?
> 
> Hast du ein Gehäuseteil mit Fuß über?



Für die 2450 klar, hab ich noch 3 neue rumliegen. Bei Interesse meld dich einfach mal per PN.


----------



## Thomas. (17. Dezember 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das Experiment mit Thomas. >> 100 wird interessant   , vor allem wie er das organisiert und dauerhaft durchsteigt.
> Und mit der Restaurierung und Einsatzwartung hinterher kommt usw. usw.
> Durchnummerierung oder was? Meine haben längst eine Nr. am Rollenfuss/Auflage-Sohle.
> 
> Ich habe ja vorsorglich schon mal eine Drei-Teilung der Oldies in Museum, besonderer Einsatzbestand und Rest vorgenommen.



das mit den 100 ist vorbei, Töchterchen ist seid 6 Wochen raus  und ich bin dabei die Zimmer zu streichen (eine Wand habe ich schon  ich hasse Renovierungsarbeiten , vor allem wenn man keine zeit hat)
Restauriert wird da nicht viel und zum Einsatz kommt von dem altem Zeugs vielleicht bis auf 2-3 nix  .
aber ich werde mich doch wohl noch von einigen Rollen trennen (zb ABU,DAM usw) und zusehen das es nur noch Metall Rollen von Daiwa u. Shimano sind (bis auf ein paar ausnahmen  )


----------



## Thomas. (17. Dezember 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und welche geht dafür?


sind schon ein paar auf dem weg zum Wertstoffhof  habe den falschen Wichtelpartner erwischt


----------



## Bilch (17. Dezember 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> das mit den 100 ist vorbei, Töchterchen ist seid 6 Wochen raus  und ich bin dabei die Zimmer zu streichen (eine Wand habe ich schon  ich hasse Renovierungsarbeiten , vor allem wenn man keine zeit hat)


Glückwünsche zur Geburt der Tochter  Ich weiß, dass es etwas frustrierend ist kaum Zeit für sein Hobby zu haben, aber jetzt brauchen Dich vor allem Deine Frau und das Baby


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Glückwünsche zur Geburt der Tochter  Ich weiß, dass es etwas frustrierend ist kaum Zeit für sein Hobby zu haben, aber jetzt brauchen Dich vor allem Deine Frau und das Baby


Deine Sichtweise auf die Situation ist sehr erheiternd! 

Ich denke die Lage war anders mit dem "raus" , eher derart, Tochter regierte (auch - wie immer) im Angelzimmer und hatte ein waches Auge drauf ....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> sind schon ein paar auf dem weg zum Wertstoffhof  habe den falschen Wichtelpartner erwischt
> Anhang anzeigen 334241


Eigentlich sollte man immer die Kleinteile sichern, nur die Großteile Gehäuse Rotor etc. entsorgen. Alles andere ist sehr interessant bei der chronisch angespannten E-Teile-Lage und nimmt nicht so viel Platz in einer Grabbelkiste ein.

( Außer bei mir und Rudi wahrscheinlich  )


----------



## Thomas. (17. Dezember 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Deine Sichtweise auf die Situation ist sehr erheiternd!
> 
> Ich denke die Lage war anders mit dem "raus" , eher derart, Tochter regierte (auch - wie immer) im Angelzimmer und hatte ein waches Auge drauf ....


Danke Bilch für die Glückwünsche, kommen zwar 25 Jahre zu spät aber immer hin    habe mich falsch ausgedrückt.
mein Frau ist mittlerweile froh wenn ich Angeln bin, und Babys möchte ich eigentlich keine eigene mehr


----------



## Jason (17. Dezember 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Danke Bilch für die Glückwünsche, kommen zwar 25 Jahre zu spät aber immer hin    habe mich falsch ausgedrückt.
> mein Frau ist mittlerweile froh wenn ich Angeln bin, und Babys möchte ich eigentlich keine eigene mehr


Das war aber ein cooles Missverständnis. Ich musste herzhaft lachen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Dezember 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> sind schon ein paar auf dem weg zum Wertstoffhof  habe den falschen Wichtelpartner erwischt
> Anhang anzeigen 334241



Ich dacht mich trifft heut der Schlag.....war ewig am überlegen wieso UPS und so. 

Na wart ma ab, da kommt irgendwann nochmal ne Revanche


----------



## Bilch (17. Dezember 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Danke Bilch für die Glückwünsche, kommen zwar 25 Jahre zu spät aber immer hin    habe mich falsch ausgedrückt.
> mein Frau ist mittlerweile froh wenn ich Angeln bin, und Babys möchte ich eigentlich keine eigene mehr


Oh Gott, so dumm bin ich mir aber schon lange nicht mehr vorgekommen 
Zu meiner Verteidigung kann ich nur sagen, dass ich zuhause selbst 4 kleine Kinder habe und mein elterliches Gehirn sich das gelesene offensichtlich in dem Sinne interpretiert hat 
Ich habe wenigstens für Unterhaltung gesorgt


----------



## Thomas. (18. Dezember 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich dacht mich trifft heut der Schlag.....war ewig am überlegen wieso UPS und so.
> 
> Na wart ma ab, da kommt irgendwann nochmal ne Revanche




Hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen, das waren die ersten nur mal auf die ganz schnelle aussortiert.
im Januar sortiere ich in ruhe


----------



## Thomas. (18. Dezember 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man immer die Kleinteile sichern, nur die Großteile Gehäuse Rotor etc. entsorgen. Alles andere ist sehr interessant bei der chronisch angespannten E-Teile-Lage und nimmt nicht so viel Platz in einer Grabbelkiste ein.
> 
> ( Außer bei mir und Rudi wahrscheinlich  )





Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich dacht mich trifft heut der Schlag.....war ewig am überlegen wieso UPS und so.
> 
> Na wart ma ab, da kommt irgendwann nochmal ne Revanche



 Wertstoffhof Rudi, bei uns haben sie mich weg geschickt von wegen Sondermüll


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Dezember 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Zu meiner Verteidigung kann ich nur sagen, dass ich zuhause selbst 4 kleine Kinder habe und mein elterliches Gehirn sich das gelesene offensichtlich in dem Sinne interpretiert hat


Die Erkrankung mit dem Eltervirus ist nun klar erkennbar diagnostiziert - es hat dich vollkommen erwischt!
Erste Maßnahme zur Stabilisierung müssen regelmäßige kalendermäßig fest eingeschriebene ruhige kontemplative Angeltage sein, absolut verpflichtend.

Aber es besteht Hoffnung, es heilt mit den Jahrzehnten aus. Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sicher sagen, und fast alle haben es geschafft.
Außer, man fängt sich neue Infektionsschübe der unendlichen Variantenreihen des Großeltervirus ein, das Dingens kann einen sogar bis ins Grab bringen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Dezember 2019)

@Nordlichtangler : Großelternvirus, you make my Day.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Dezember 2019)

Die Gruppe der Elternviri unterteilt sich schon in Teilgruppen, die mit femininen Wirten und mit maskulinen Wirten.
Insofern ist der gemeine feminine Eltervirus sehr vom gleichartig auftretenden maskulinen Eltervirus zu unterscheiden.
Der gemeine feminine Großeltervirus führt zu besonders heftigen Transformationen der betroffenen Personen, selbst bei denen, die ihre erste feminine Elterinfektion scheinbar sehr gut überstanden hatten. 
Insgesamt erscheinen die Großelternviri (f+m) nochmal erheblich infektiöser zu sein als die Elternviri (f+m), wobei die femininen Varianten fast immer durchschlagender und nachhaltiger wirken. Der Befall mit femininen Eltervirus kann bei der betroffenen Person fast wie eine Geschlechtsumwandlung oder Neutrumwandlung wirken, also sehr gut aufpassen!


----------



## Dr. Calamaro (25. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Großvater hat mir sein altes Angelgerät geschenkt.

Leider fehlen teilweise die Kurbeln. Könnt ihr mir tipps geben, wo ich Kurbeln herbekommen könnte und wie ich die Roststellen bearbeiten könnte?


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Dezember 2019)

Alte Kurbel zu finden dürfte schwierig sein, du müsstest schon schreiben für welche Rolle du sie suchst. Roststellen mit Autopolitur und Muskelschmalz oder Polierscheibe etc. im Akkuschrauber werden den Chrom wieder zum glänzen bringen.


----------



## Thomas. (25. Dezember 2019)

Buga-Barsch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein Großvater hat mir sein altes Angelgerät geschenkt.
> 
> Leider fehlen teilweise die Kurbeln. Könnt ihr mir tipps geben, wo ich Kurbeln herbekommen könnte und wie ich die Roststellen bearbeiten könnte?



ich sach ma so, Großeltern sind Heilig.
ich würde sie so lassen wie sie sind, die 2 wo ich eventuell noch mit Fischen würde haben Kurbeln und sehen noch gut aus, die anderen würde einen Ehrenplatz bekommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Dezember 2019)

Die goldene Shakespeare 2740 hat zum Glück eine gegengeschraubte,  recht gut befestigte und unverlierbare Kurbel.
Sieht man an dem Beispiel also sehr schön, wozu das wirklich gut sein kann ... 
Die ist mit Abstand Beste, einsetzbar nach einer großen Wartung und kann zum schweren Grundangeln noch lange Dienste leisten.

Mit dem Rest angeln wollen ist wie eine durchgerostete Schrottlaube von Auto wieder fertig machen wollen, das kann nur unter einem Extrementhusiasmus funktionieren, also müßte einem das spezielle Stück aus sehr wichtigem Grunde wert sein.
Ansonsten falsch vergeudete Energie von Zeit und Geld.


----------



## Dr. Calamaro (27. Dezember 2019)

Danke für eure Tipps.

Lasse ich die guten Stücke in ruhe. Vielleicht habe ich mal irgendwann Platz für eine Vitrine


----------



## dawurzelsepp (3. Januar 2020)

Ich bräuchte mal euere Hilfe.
Letztes Jahr habe ich eine alte DAM Quick Finessa 285 mit Druckknopfspule bekommen.
Aktuell bin ich dabei sie zu reinigen und eine Bestandaufnahme zu machen.
Das Kugellager muss ich neu machen und ist leicht zu bekommen. 

Leider fehlt mir an dieser Rolle die Feder für den Bügel und die dazugehörige Schraube mit dem großen Kopf.

Da ich diese Rolle als Andenken an den ehemaligen Besitzer wider instandsetzen will wäre ich euch sehrdankbar über jede Hilfe.
Fotos kann ich gerne noch einstellen.


----------



## Jason (3. Januar 2020)

Ich hole mal meinen DAM- Ersatzteilkasten raus und schau mal nach.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (3. Januar 2020)

Von Ersatzteilen für die 285 steht nichts auf den Kasten. Da sind viele Bügelfedern und auch Schrauben drin. Bräucht ein paar Maße.

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (4. Januar 2020)

Ich mess heut Abend mal nach evtl könnte von der 330 etwas passen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (5. Januar 2020)

So hier mal alle Daten dazu












Ich hab die Schraube einer Quick 440 einmal versuchsweise probiert und diese würde passen auch wenn der Außendurchmesser 14 mm wäre.







Die Feder hat im Durchmesser 10 mm und müsste einmal unten in den Schlitz und im 90° Winkel in den Bügel passen.





So siehts momentan noch aus, das grobe Fett hab ich schon entfernt. Die halbe Rolle hab ich heute geschafft zum reinigen, ist nicht ganz einfach da sehr viel Verschmutzung an den Cromteilen bzw eig auf allen Teilen ist. Das neue Lager ist bestellt es kommt ein SKF 608Z rein, original war ein 608Z von FAK verbaut.

Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach der passenden Feder und der Schraube evtl hat ja einer ne Quick 330 bzw Finessa 285 zum Schlachten übrig bzw wo sich das herrichten nicht mehr rentiert. Ersatzteile würde ich auch gerne nehmen doch eine Teile träger wäre evtl schon sinnvollener.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Januar 2020)

@dawurzelsepp  Feder und Schraube von der 330 kann ich dir schicken, habe ich da.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. Januar 2020)

Ein großes Dankeschön an unseren @Hecht100+  für die Ersatzteile für meine Finessa 285, hab sie vorhin noch schnell probiert und sie passen. 
Wenn die Kugellager da sind wird wider zusammengebaut.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (9. Januar 2020)

Kugellager sind heute gekommen mal sehen wann ich zum zam bauen komm.

Weiß einer was in der Spüle für eine Bremse verbaut ist?
Rausbauen ging irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Januar 2020)

Roten Bremsknopf abschrauben, Sprengring entfernen, Bremsenteile kommen einem entgegen. Oder Roten Knopf abschrauben, mit kleinem Schraubenzieher die Stahlscheibe hochdrücken und dann ist alles frei.


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Januar 2020)

Innenleben der Bremse


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2020)

Damler unter sich! 

Sehr schön, wenn man sich gegenseitig aushelfen kann! 

Bin dabei sehr reduziert unterwegs und plane keine Erweiterung, was meine 2x2 DAM Rollentypen in sammelwürdig gutem Zustand ohne Serviceambitionen betrifft.
Das einzige, was ich mal probieren könnte, wäre eine zusätzliche/übrige 330N mit einem drehbaren(!) Schnurlaufröllchen zu versehen.
Solange sie das nicht hat, wird das auch nichts mit richtigen Angeleinsätzn, noch nichtmal am Hochfeiertagssonntagsausflug an Oldtimerrute.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (10. Januar 2020)

Danke für einstellen der Spulen wie immer klasse von euch 

Anscheinend hat meine 285 eine andere Spule wie euere.






Die innere Scheibe lässt sich nicht entfernen da sie größer ist als die Bohrung oben. Ich könnte nicht mal sagen wie sie die Scheibe da rein gebracht haben. Jetzt die Frage was kann ich tun?
Rollen hab ich ja schon einige zerlegt nur sowas hatte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Januar 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die innere Scheibe lässt sich nicht entfernen da sie größer ist als die Bohrung oben. Ich könnte nicht mal sagen wie sie die Scheibe da rein gebracht haben. Jetzt die Frage was kann ich tun?
> Rollen hab ich ja schon einige zerlegt nur sowas hatte ich noch nicht.


Festgewachsen, Plastik geschrumpft, Scheibe gedehnt?
Ich hatte schon ein paar Fälle (ganz andere Ewigkeitsvergammelte Rolle) , wo ich erstmal gestaunt habe,
und dann mit sanfter Gewalt die Verwachsung doch wieder trennen konnte.
Du müsstest dem Bild nach die goldene nach oben sanft rausklopfen können, vorher die untere silberne nach unten?,
natürlich nur unter Einsatz eines sehr gut passenden Holzstempels im Härtegrad <=Buche .


----------



## dawurzelsepp (10. Januar 2020)

Das ist ein guter Tipp. Die Spule  ist aus Vollmaterial und nicht aus Plastik, bin gespannt op das geht.
Das Lager saß auch gut auf der Welle fest und musste ich auch vorsichtig ausklopfen. Für das neue hab ich die Welle ins Gefrierfach getan und dann mit etwas Öl ging’s schön leicht drauf.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Januar 2020)

@dawurzelsepp
Wenn du die alte Metallspule hast, wird es sehr schwierig. In der Mitte sitzt nach dem Entfernen der Bremsmutter ein schwarzer Ring, der die Bremsscheibe gepresst in der Spule hält. Du kannst dann versuchen, mit einen ganz kleinen Schraubenzieher zwischen dem Kunststoffring und der Metallspule zu kommen und dann vorsichtig immer in der Runde die Plastikscheibe hochzuhebeln. Darunter befindet sich normal nur die Metallene Bremsscheibe und ein Stück Filz. Wenn du versuchst, von unten über die Bremsscheibe den Kunststoffring auszudrücken, bricht in fast allen Fällen der Rand des Kunststoffringes ab. Ansonsten einfach ein paar Tropfen Oel an den Filz geben und die Spule zu lassen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Januar 2020)

So sieht das Innenleben der Spule aus.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (10. Januar 2020)

Ja genau so sieht meine aus.
Ich hab es jetzt so gemacht wie @Nordlichtangler gemeint hat, die Spule umgedreht und von unten vorsichtig an die Scheibe geklopft. Dabei ist der Plastikring schön rausgegangen. Von oben war zuvor nicht von diesem Plastikring zu sehen, gut das ich vorsichtig gearbeitet hab.

Nochmal Danke an euch @Hecht100+ @Nordlichtangler für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Februar 2020)

Heute ist mal was ganz kleines angekommen, eine Noris Shakespeare Standard 2006, aber in einem wunderbarem Erhaltungszustand. Chrom ohne Rostpickel und Lack auch noch sehr gut. Und die Spule ist noch sehr schwarz, also nicht ausgeblichen von der Sonne.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Februar 2020)

Sehr schön, die ist wirklich in einem guten Zustand!


----------



## Jason (18. Februar 2020)

Glückwunsch @Hecht100+  die hast du aber wirklich in einem Top Zustand bekommen. Von der Standard Serie gab es sehr viele. Ach ja, das hatte wir ja schon. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Februar 2020)

@jason 1 hast du von der 2015GF oder GD evtl Ersatzteile, bei einer fehlt der Chromabschluß des Bügels ( siehe Foto )
 Edit: Foto lädt nicht,


----------



## Jason (18. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @jason 1 hast du von der 2015GF oder GD evtl Ersatzteile, bei einer fehlt der Chromabschluß des Bügels ( siehe Foto )
> Anhang anzeigen 338794


Bin in der Spätschicht. Melde mich am späten Abend. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Februar 2020)

@Hecht100+ Glückwunsch zur Rolle.Sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## Jason (18. Februar 2020)

Aber das glaube ich nicht, dass ich was da habe. Wie gesagt, ich melde mich.


----------



## Thomas. (18. Februar 2020)

@Hecht100+ immer schön zu sehen was du so Sammelst, wir kommen uns bei eBay nicht in die Quere  du bist nett, und nicht so ein fieser Kerl wie ich nenne jetzt keine Namen sage nur 700C und noch so 2-3 andere, wie sieht es den bei dir so mit Shimanos aus?


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Februar 2020)

@Thomas.  Da habe ich genau zwei Stück im Einsatz, die dir schon bekannte FX-C3000 und eine etwas ältere Baitrunner ST2500FB, also nur Billigware.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> @Hecht100+ immer schön zu sehen was du so Sammelst, wir kommen uns bei eBay nicht in die Quere


Das ist wirklich eine echte positive Eigenschaft! 

Allerdings ist die Sache mit dem sich über PN abfragen/absprechen auch wirklich nicht so schwierig und echt vorteilhaft.

Ich kann euch genau sagen, was ich (nur noch selten) prinzipiell suchen werde, und dann wann.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Februar 2020)

Ich finde es eigentlich viel interessanter wenn man merkt, daß keiner von euch mitbietet, z. B. Daiwa Black Diamond  X1300 in einem hervorragenden Zustand, wie neu für unter 10 Euros. Da freut sich das Sammlerherz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Februar 2020)

@Hecht100+ Hast du bestimmte oder bestimmbare Sammelvorlieben, also sowas wie eine Suchobjektliste?


----------



## Jason (18. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @jason 1 hast du von der 2015GF oder GD evtl Ersatzteile, bei einer fehlt der Chromabschluß des Bügels ( siehe Foto )
> Edit: Foto lädt nicht,


Ich habe nachgesehen. Für diese Rolle habe ich leider keine Ersatzteile zur Verfügung. Vielleicht kann der Josef dir helfen. Bin dabei die DAM zu öffnen. Drei Schrauben habe ich los. Die 4. ist bombenfest

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (18. Februar 2020)

Daiwa Black Diamond  nein danke, sei dir gegönnt ich brauch von Daiwa nur noch ein paar Silberne eine BG fürs Auge und sonst mal schauen nix wichtiges, Shimanos die 4000er custom für nee vollständige Serie und sonst was für kleines Geld an Metall o so anfällt.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Allerdings ist die Sache mit dem sich über PN abfragen/absprechen auch wirklich nicht so schwierig und echt vorteilhaft.
> Ich kann euch genau sagen, was ich (nur noch selten) prinzipiell suchen werde, und dann wann.


haben wir doch schon mal gemacht glaube ich, und ich auch mit noch 2 anderen. sag ruhig was du braust wenn ich es in der Bucht sehe gebe ich bescheid


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Daiwa Black Diamond  nein danke, sei dir gegönnt ich brauch von Daiwa nur noch ein paar Silberne eine BG fürs Auge und sonst mal schauen nix wichtiges, Shimanos die 4000er custom für nee vollständige Serie und sonst was für kleines Geld an Metall o so anfällt.


Das sind ja noch weniger als ich dachte  , mit großen Japanmarken ist ja klar!

Ich brauch bei den silbernen wohl doch noch mal eine 1600D und 4000C, einfach wegen so lange im Katalog drauf geschaut, und die beiden Nachbartypen nach oben finden sich so nicht. Von der 1600D habe ich aus der Balzervertriebzeit ein obergeniales Poster, 2x DIN-A4, das war einzigartig!


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Februar 2020)

@jason 1 welche Schrauben machst du auf ist doch nur die Rotormutter


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Bin dabei die DAM zu öffnen. Drei Schrauben habe ich los. Die 4. ist bombenfest


Löser und warten ... warten, warm stellen, und wenn geht einen genau passenden Schlitzdreher, nicht mit Kreuz brachial.

Hab mir seinerzeit aus einem Stabilbaukastenschraubdreher extra eine Klinge so zugeschliffen, dass die genau und tief in die Ambidex-Schrauben passt und damit volle Pulle alles auf geht.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (19. Februar 2020)

@Hecht100+ 

Für eine 2015 müsst ich nachschauen aber ausn Kopf raus glaub ich eher nicht. Von den kleineren Modellen liegen noch einige hier rum, hauptsächlich 2002 und 2006. Eine 2018 zum herrichten müsste ich auch noch haben ansonsten schauts da eher mau aus. Ich schau mal heut abend nach.

Die 2006 schaut übrigens wirklich gut aus, pflege sie den solche guten Modelle sind eher selten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2020)

Ist lustig mit den ^ Rollennummern, perfekt vercodiert. Hält jeder unbedarfte für die nun vergangenen Jahreszahlen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (19. Februar 2020)

Das geht los bei 2002, 2005, 2006, 2009, 2012, 2013, 2015, 2016, 2017 und zum Schluss 2018 sowie 2031, 2032 und 2035


----------



## Bilch (19. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Du hast recht, die sechseckigen sind die ,Sinterbremsscheiben‘. Habe sie nach einen Hinweis mit Bremsenreiniger gereinigt und dann wieder eingebaut. Bremse funktioniert wie neu.


Hallo @Hecht100+, ich habe mir eine Quick 331N zugelegt und bei allen drei Spulen funktioniert die Bremse nicht so, wie ich es mir gewünscht hätte. Ich habe diesen Beitrag von Dir gefunden und lese, dass Du bei Deiner Rolle einen Bremsreiniger benutzt hast. Kannst Du mir sagen, was für ein Reiniger das war bzw. wie er funktioniert - Schmutzentfernung, entfetten/fetten usw? Hast Du danach die Scheiben neu geölt oder nicht?


----------



## Jason (19. Februar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Hallo @Hecht100+, ich habe mir eine Quick 331N zugelegt und bei allen drei Spulen funktioniert die Bremse nicht so, wie ich es mir gewünscht hätte. Ich habe diesen Beitrag von Dir gefunden und lese, dass Du bei Deiner Rolle einen Bremsreiniger benutzt hast. Kannst Du mir sagen, was für ein Reiniger das war bzw. wie er funktioniert - Schmutzentfernung, entfetten/fetten usw? Hast Du danach die Scheiben neu geölt oder nicht?


Ich benutze auch zum reinigen der Scheiben Bremsreiniger. Aber die Scheiben niemals trocken einsetzen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Februar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Hallo @Hecht100+, ich habe mir eine Quick 331N zugelegt und bei allen drei Spulen funktioniert die Bremse nicht so, wie ich es mir gewünscht hätte. Ich habe diesen Beitrag von Dir gefunden und lese, dass Du bei Deiner Rolle einen Bremsreiniger benutzt hast. Kannst Du mir sagen, was für ein Reiniger das war bzw. wie er funktioniert - Schmutzentfernung, entfetten/fetten usw? Hast Du danach die Scheiben neu geölt oder nicht?



Hallo Bilch, die gesinterten Bremsbeläge der Finessa N habe ich aus der Spule ausgebaut, mit Bremsenreiniger aus der Sprühdose entfettet und gereinigt, auf feinem Schleifpapier ganz leicht geschliffen und dann trocken wieder eingebaut. Mit der Bremsleistung meiner 110N bin ich sehr zufrieden, sie hakt nicht und läßt unter Belastung ruckfrei die Schnur von der Spule. Probier es einfach bei einer Spule mal aus wie sie mit trockenen Belägen bremst.

Meine 331 ist eine Finessa der 1 Serie, keine N, die hat eine andere Bremse in der Spule verbaut, mit Filzscheiben. Die wiederum wird nicht trocken eingesetzt.


----------



## Jason (19. Februar 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das geht los bei 2002, 2005, 2006, 2009, 2012, 2013, 2015, 2016, 2017 und zum Schluss 2018 sowie 2031, 2032 und 2035


Ähäm, die 2003 und die 2019 fehlt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (20. Februar 2020)

Stimmt die hatte ich vergessen. 2019 mit Picup Bügel. Die beste der Serie ist aber immernoch die 2009 ich wenn die 2031 eine abnehmbare Spule und eine anlegbare  Kurbel hat.


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Februar 2020)

Ich habe da einen guten Tip für euch, wegen dem Ersatzteilproblem älterer Rollen ab den 70iger Jahren:
In der Februar-Ausgabe von "Fisch & Fang wurde die Rollenwerkstatt von Hein Gilde aus Ebüll, 25852 Bordelum, vorgestellt. 

Seit über 30 Jahren repariert der alte Herr Rollen, hat über 400 Ersatzspulen und sämtliche Ersatzteile. Auch Ruten repariert er! 

Ich habe die Quick 444 von DAM, die ich seit 2 Jahren wieder benutze. Leider ist das Schnurlaufröllchen fest und meine bisherigen Bemühungen, es wieder gängig zu machen, sind gescheitert. Auch die von meinem Fachhändler. 
Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee? Will es aber durch Werkzeugeinsatz nicht beschädigen!  Ein neuer Bügel wäre prima, ist aber kaum zu bekommen. 

Viele Grüße und Petri, 

Michael


----------



## Bilch (20. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hallo Bilch, die gesinterten Bremsbeläge der Finessa N habe ich aus der Spule ausgebaut, mit Bremsenreiniger aus der Sprühdose entfettet und gereinigt, auf feinem Schleifpapier ganz leicht geschliffen und dann trocken wieder eingebaut. Mit der Bremsleistung meiner 110N bin ich sehr zufrieden, sie hakt nicht und läßt unter Belastung ruckfrei die Schnur von der Spule. Probier es einfach bei einer Spule mal aus wie sie mit trockenen Belägen bremst.
> 
> Meine 331 ist eine Finessa der 1 Serie, keine N, die hat eine andere Bremse in der Spule verbaut, mit Filzscheiben. Die wiederum wird nicht trocken eingesetzt.


Habe mir heute einen Bremsreiniger gekauft und so gemacht, wie Du mir empfohlen hast  Die Bremse funktioniert jetzt viel viel besser, nur wenn sie fast geschlossen ist, gibt sie beim ersten Zug die Schnur manchmal nicht gleich frei, aber damit kann ich leben


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Februar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Die Bremse funktioniert jetzt viel viel besser


Es freut mich, das ich dir helfen konnte.


----------



## Jason (20. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Es freut mich, das ich dir helfen konnte.


Du hast hier schon so einigen geholfen. Gut, dass es solche Menschen wie dich gibt. Ich will hoffen, das ich einen Einblick in deiner Sammlung bekomme, nachdem wir dich nach der Stippermesse wieder zu Hause abgesetzt haben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Februar 2020)

@jason 1 Das sollte bei einem Getränk bestimmt klappen, ist ja noch ein weiter Weg nach Hessen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Februar 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe die Quick 444 von DAM, die ich seit 2 Jahren wieder benutze. Leider ist das Schnurlaufröllchen fest und meine bisherigen Bemühungen, es wieder gängig zu machen, sind gescheitert. Auch die von meinem Fachhändler.
> Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee? Will es aber durch Werkzeugeinsatz nicht beschädigen!  Ein neuer Bügel wäre prima, ist aber kaum zu bekommen.
> 
> Viele Grüße und Petri,
> ...



Bügel demontieren und mal für nen Tag in Bremsenreiniger einlegen...nur besprühen reicht hier nicht.
Nach dem Tag auf nem Zewa abtrocknen lassen und dann mit nem Stück Gummi (Stück vom Fahrradschlauch zb) in der Hand vorsichtig versuchen, das Schnurlaufröllchen zu lösen.
Gut möglich das es dabei auch mal knirscht, das ist dann aber schonmal ein gutes Zeichen.
Hier kannst du nur versuchen über die wirkende Zeit zum Erfolg zu kommen, notfalls auch nochmal länger einlegen.

Was auch sehr gut geht anstatt des Bremsenreinigers ist Weinessig.
Idealerweise ein verschraubbares Glas damit füllen, das Bauteil rein und das Glas verschließen.
Einfach mal nen Tag wirken lassen. 
Den Essig aber nicht erwärmen..darin eingelegte Bauteile erhalten mitunter unschöne Verfärbungen (vorallem Messing und Kupfer).


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Februar 2020)

Habe bis jetzt nur WD 40 verwendet, was mein Gerätehändler verwendet hat, weiß ich nicht, vielleicht Nähmaschinenöl.

Soll ich erst in Bremsenreiniger einlegen oder erst in Essig? 
Mal schauen, ob ich vorher ein passendes Stück Gummi finde....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Februar 2020)

WD40 bitte niemals..ich wiederhole mich..niemals für eine Rollenreparatur verwenden.
Auch Nähmaschinenöl hat bei Rollenwartung nix zu suchen, völlig ungeeignet.

Und bitte auch nicht Bremsenreiniger und Weinessig nehmen, sondern entweder/oder. Sollte Bremsenreiniger es nicht lösen, kann man immernoch mit Weinessig probieren. Und bitte auch keinen andren Essig nehmen, schon gar keinen normalen Haushaltsessig. Apfelessig ginge noch, dann muß aber der Säuregehalt stimmen.


----------



## Bilch (21. Februar 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> WD40 bitte niemals..ich wiederhole mich..niemals für eine Rollenreparatur verwenden.
> Auch Nähmaschinenöl hat bei Rollenwartung nix zu suchen, völlig ungeeignet.
> 
> Und bitte auch nicht Bremsenreiniger und Weinessig nehmen, sondern entweder/oder. Sollte Bremsenreiniger es nicht lösen, kann man immernoch mit Weinessig probieren. Und bitte auch keinen andren Essig nehmen, schon gar keinen normalen Haushaltsessig. Apfelessig ginge noch, dann muß aber der Säuregehalt stimmen.


Warum kein Maschinenöl bzw. welches Öl sollte man benutzen? Ich habe bis jetzt für das Schnurlaufröllchen, den Kurbelknauf und für die Hauptachse immer Maschinenöl benutzt.
Für das Putzen habe ich bis gestern, als ich mir zum ersetn Mal einen Bremsenreiniger gekauft habe, immer Waschbenzin beutzt. Ist das o.k.?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Februar 2020)

Waschbenzin zum Reinigen ist ok.

Öl braucht man eigentlich überhaupt nicht bei Rollen, einzige Ausnahme sind Bremsscheiben aus Filz.

Das Getriebe wird sowieso gefettet und keinesfalls geölt.
Im Schnurlaufröllchen ist ein weiches Fett allemal besser wie irgendwelche Öle.
Öl wird schnell verdrängt und am Schnurlaufröllchen auch ruckzuck ausgespült beim Einkurbeln.
Das passiert mit einem dünnen Fett nicht so einfach, das Fett bleibt da wo es hingehört.

Bei Stationärrollen gibt es wirklich nur ganz wenige, wo ein Öl (und dann eben auch nicht irgendeins) sinnig ist.
In nahezu allen Statios reicht nen gutes Fett und auch ein KL im Schnurlaufröllchen geht in 10-20 Jahren garantiert nicht kaputt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Öl braucht man eigentlich überhaupt nicht bei Rollen, einzige Ausnahme sind Bremsscheiben aus Filz.


... und der Achsendurchtritt durch's Zentralritzel alias Pinion-Gear; Olja muss aber Druck+Verdrängungsfest sein.
Die Stelle ist auch die vordringliche Wartungs- und Nachschmierstelle, steht in Anleitung (wenn's sowas noch dabei gibt), bei jeder Stationären.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Februar 2020)

Für die Hubachse brauchste kein Öl, ein von der Viskosität dünneres Fett wie es zb ReelX Soft ist und fertig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2020)

Also ohne meine Ölung laufen meine Rollen viel zu schwergängig, von daher brauche ich das schon.
Insbesondere zum für mich befriedigenden  live-Vergleich im Realeinsatz am Wasser mit dem Shimano-Highend-kurbelnden Kollegen seine ...
Das lässt sich alles recht leicht in Varianten nebeneinander mit verschiedenen Schmierungen ausprobieren, auch die Rollengröße spielt ihre Rolle.

Das Vermischungsproblem hast du hoffentlich innerhalb der ReelX-Familie nicht.
Meine Zutaten sind beliebig vermischbar zwischen Öl und Fett, sonst ist das nochmal extra blöd, und ich würde im Beeinträchtigungfalle sowieso von jeglichem Öl im Getriebegehäuse Abstand nehmen.

Die Warnung vor den "Haushaltsuniversalmitteln" ist mehr als berechtigt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Februar 2020)

Habe mir jetzt Weinessig besorgt. Bremsenreiniger habe ich beim REAL nicht bekommen. Welche Marke vom Br. - Reiniger bevorzugt ihr? Ist das ein Spray oder gibt's den (in welcher Menge)  in einem Kunststoff-Behälter, Preis?


----------



## Thomas. (21. Februar 2020)

ich kenne Bremsenreiniger nur als Spray, Marke ist egal zahle immer so 1,99 gibt es zb. bei Action. Bremsenreiniger eignet sich auch hervorragend als Startpilot bei alten Rasenmähern Moppets  usw


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Februar 2020)

Aber nicht zuviel nehmen, habe schon mal eine Simson damit gekillt.


----------



## Thomas. (21. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber nicht zuviel nehmen, habe schon mal eine Simson damit gekillt.


bin zwar kein Ossi, aber ich hatte so nach der Wende 3x Schwalbe 2x Duo 1x SR 50 ich wusste gar nicht das die kaputt gehen können  was bei meine Rollern aus Italienischer Produktion leider nicht so war.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Februar 2020)

Ich habe meine Heimatstadt auch nicht verlassen, aber die Simson wollte nicht laufen. Aber mit Bremsenreiniger ging die ab wie ne Rakete. Nach mehreren Dosen saß sie dann komplett fest. Aber vorher hat sie alle Rekorde gebrochen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Februar 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt Weinessig besorgt. Bremsenreiniger habe ich beim REAL nicht bekommen. Welche Marke vom Br. - Reiniger bevorzugt ihr? Ist das ein Spray oder gibt's den (in welcher Menge)  in einem Kunststoff-Behälter, Preis?




Caramba zb..gibt es in jedem Baumarkt, aber auch in größeren Real's.
Alternativ hau mal deine Autowerkstatt an, die haben das in größeren Abmessungen und geben dir eigentlich ohne weiteres auch mal nen Liter für Umme.

@Nordlichtangler : Die ReelX-Produkte kannst du quer Beet nach deinem Gusto mischen ohne irgendwelche Probleme 
Es gibt durchaus auch diverse Hausmittelchen die ihren Job differenziert machen, wie zb jenen Essig, oder auch Seifenlaugen beim Reinigen von Kunststoffteilen usw.
Ich selbst benutze zum Reinigen generell nen Ultraschall-Reiniger...das spart mir halt auch ungemein an Zeit. 
Dafür habe ich auch diverse angerührte Bäder, die speziell auch nur für bestimmte Teile sind. Vom Lackverdünner (bitte nicht nachmachen!!) bis zum SimpleGreen-Bad für div. Kunststoffe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2020)

Ich hatte da mehr so die unsinnigen Mittel   WD40 Ballistol Nähmaschinenöl im Sinn.

Eine kleine Spühdose Centralin(oder so ähnlich) mit Sprühröhrchen habe ich als Nothilfsmittel für die schnelle Nummer am lärmenden Schnurlaufröllchen, das geht mit hartem Sprüh & Abwisch erstmal wieder bis zur Zerlege-Wartung.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Februar 2020)

Für die rein äußerliche grobe Reinigung tuts WD40 ja durchaus...sofern man halt auch peinlichst drauf achtet, das davon eben auch nichts ins Innere gelangt.
Wenn man die Rolle sowieso zur Wartung komplett zerlegt, dann kann man auch mit WD40 arbeiten....nur zum Schmieren isses halt ungeeignet..


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. Februar 2020)

Das Öl kommt bei mir entweder das übrige Öl meines Autos oder das meiner BMW rein. Was dem Motorrad nicht schadet ist für die Rolle auch nicht schlecht. Der Rest wird mit Kugellager fett geschmiert. Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Probleme außer hald mit dem angesprochenen WD40 da gibt es Verfärbungen am Material.


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Februar 2020)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Ballistol zum wieder gängigmachen von festgefressenen Schnurlaufröllchen und als Schmiermittel für die Spulenachse? 

Als Pflegemittel für altes Holz und Leder, aber auch als Korrosionsschutz und Reinigungsmittel für draußen gelagerte Metallgegenstände habe ich Ballistol in der Vergangenheit ganz erfolgreich verwendet!


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Februar 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Ballistol zum wieder gängigmachen von festgefressenen Schnurlaufröllchen und als Schmiermittel für die Spulenachse?
> 
> Als Pflegemittel für altes Holz und Leder, aber auch als Korrosionsschutz und Reinigungsmittel für draußen gelagerte Metallgegenstände habe ich Ballistol in der Vergangenheit ganz erfolgreich verwendet!



Wenn dein Schnurlaufröllchen gefressen hat, ist es sowieso defekt. Durch das Einsprühen mit Ballistol wird man es evtl nach langer Zeit gängiger bekommen ( Kapillarwirkung ), aber schnellere Ergebnisse wird man mit einem guten Rostlöser, Bremsenreiniger, WD40 ( parfürmierter Bremsenreiniger, zu teuer ) oder ähnliches bekommen. Man kann das Röllchen auch in Diesel legen und warten, hilft auch. Oder die gezielte Gabe von Wärme, hilft immer. Aber da sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein, verchromte Teile platzen bei zuviel Wärme ab. Und die Wärme sollte punktgenau sein.

Zum Thema Ballistol, damit kann man eigentlich nicht verkehrt machen, außer das die behandelten Teile in der Regel dunkler werden. Je saugfähiger das besprühte Teil ist, desto dunkler wird es meistens. Ansonsten ist das sogar Lebensmittelecht, aber trinken würde ich es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Februar 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Ballistol zum wieder gängigmachen von festgefressenen Schnurlaufröllchen und als Schmiermittel für die Spulenachse?



Gegenfrage: Würdest du Penatencreme als Kettenfett für ein Fahrrad empfehlen?


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Würdest du Penatencreme als Kettenfett für ein Fahrrad empfehlen?



Hallo,

na ja, ich würde aber auch nicht mit Penatencreme meine Waffen pflegen und da sind die ältesten, dank Ballistol, seit 55 Jahren topfit. In den 1960ern verwendete ich Ballistol auch zur Rollenpflege, viel Auswahl gab es da nicht und die Rollen wären heute noch einsatzbereit und das, obwohl ich nicht annähernd Deine Kenntnisse in Bezug auf Rollen habe. 
Oder andersherum ausgedrückt; ich glaube Dir schon, aber anscheinend waren die Rollen damals deutlich besser, da die meine Behandlung locker wegsteckten,
Wenn ich recht überlege ging mir in rund 60 Jahren Angelns nur eine Rolle kaputt, (Zahnradschaden).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bilch (24. Februar 2020)

Diesen Typen hat schon @Minimax erwähnt, wie er hier die alten DAM Rollen gelobt hat. Ich habe sein Kanal ein Bisschen durchforscht und war begeistert, wie er alte Rollen "tunt". Es ist wirklich außerordentlich, was er in Stande ist aus disen Rollen zu machen:


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Februar 2020)

Kann mir einer etwas über diese Rolle mitteilen, es ist eine Daiwa US 40 X, von der Größe her würde ich auf 800er bist 1000er Größe tippen, Es ist eine hängend gefischte Kapselrolle und hat ein Metallgehäuse. Deshalb tippe ich auf älter. Ihre Schnurfassung ist 80 Meter 0,20 mm. Ihre Übersetzung ist ca. 1 : 4,3 - 4,4. So wie es aussieht kann man sie auf beidhändig umbauen. Sie wiegt etwas über 250 gr.


----------



## Thomas. (24. Februar 2020)

ich habe hier auch nee Kapselrolle von Daiwa, meine ist zwar schon ein neueres (glaube noch aktuell) Modell aber die schlechteste Kapsel die ich habe, würde da nicht Daiwa drauf stehen würde sie auch als 5€ Schrottrolle durchgehen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Februar 2020)

Spincasting Rollen wie von euch gezeigt, wurden vornehmlich in Amerika verkauft. Hier in Europa war noch nie ein Markt dafür, sodaß Versuche jene Rollen auch hier abzusetzen, ganz einfach verpufften.
Man kann auch solche Rollen nicht mit den Größen von Stationärrollen vergleichen, bestenfalls noch mit sehr alten Modellen.

Zur Daiwa US40 kann ich dir nur soviel sagen:

- es ist kein Modell was offiziell in Europa verkauft wurde
- es ist die kleinere Schwester der US80, die 1988/89 wenigstens in UK versucht hat, Käufer zu finden und kläglich scheiterte, da Daiwa hier bereits mit Kapselrollen (120/123/125m) am Markt war

Selbst in den 70ern hatte Daiwa weitaus bessere Spincastings am Markt, diese US40/80 waren ganz billige Dinger, die nur noch in einer Blisterverpackung vertrieben wurden anstatt einer Kartonage, vermutlich vorrangig als "Kaufhausrolle" bei Woolworth & Co.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. März 2020)

Heute ist wieder einmal etwas schönes per Paket angekommen, eine Daiwa 2600 XBZ. Sie scheint wie ein Zwischending zwischen der C-Silber-Serie ( Spule ) und der D-Serie (Black Diamond, Körper) zu sein. Irgendwie hatte ich sie mir kleiner vorgestellt, aber mit einem Schnurfassungsvermögen von 100 Meter 0,50er Schnur ist sie von der Größe her eine 5000er. Von der Optik her ist sie noch wunderbar gut erhalten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. März 2020)

Täuscht mein Eindruck oder ersteigerst du gerade alles irgendwie quer Beet? 

Mit der C-Serie hat obige Rolle übrigens nüscht zu tun. 
Auch dazu wird es nochmal was von mir geben, ich möchte aber nicht alles durcheinander streuen, sonst gehen zu viele wichtige Informationen gnadenlos unter.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. März 2020)

@Bimmelrudi 
Ok, da bist du der Fachmann, ich hatte das so von der Optik gedacht. Und für einen Fünfer hättest du sie doch auch genommen, oder????


----------



## Thomas. (19. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Täuscht mein Eindruck oder ersteigerst du gerade alles irgendwie quer Beet?



wie sagte meine Oma immer


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi
> Und für einen Fünfer hättest du sie doch auch genommen, oder????



Nö.
Erstens nenne ich sie schon länger mein Eigen (komplette Serie), zweitens kaufe ich nicht alles nur weil es günstig ist.

Ich suche nur noch ganz wenige Stücke, kann ich locker an einer Hand abzählen.
Sofern ich sie denn nochmal finden sollte, muß auch der Zustand überzeugend sein. Ansonsten lasse ich es einfach sein.
mein Sammelgebiet ist ansich abgeschlossen und ich werd es ganz sicher nicht weiter ausdehnen.


----------



## Thomas. (19. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> ich hatte das so von der Optik gedacht.



ich hätte das selbe gedacht, aber bei den Daiwa aus Anfang der 70er bis irgendwann in den 80er sehen die alle für mich auch gleich aus bis auf die Farbe


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. März 2020)

Nunja @Thomas. , das ist aber irgendwie bei allen Herstellern so gewesen.

Die Quicks schauen alle gleich aus
Die ABU Cardinals schauen alle gleich aus
Die Mitchells schauen alle gleich aus

usw usw.

Ist aber auch völlig normal und nachvollziehbar, schließlich bestehen die meisten Rollen aus Baugruppen, die ebenso für andere Modelle verwendet wurden.
Ist doch heute auch nicht anders.


----------



## eiszeit (19. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen.
zum Thema "gleich aussehen".

Hier eine Daiwa aus den 68er,






sie sieht ähnlich der Präzisionsserie (501-507(1976)) aus.
Beide Serien haben ein Schneckengetriebe (wei DAM Quick 280 (um 1957)), die 8600 hat aber im Gegensatz zur 501 ff
drei Kugellager.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. März 2020)

Sie sieht so ähnlich aus..ja.
Ist aber der Vorgänger jener 500er Serie und qualitativ besser gebaut.
Es war zu der Zeit die Top Serie von Daiwa.

Im übrigen auch die einzige Serie auf die Daiwa jemals eine unbegrenzte Garantie gab, allein wegen jener Qualität.
Nichts andres hatte die D.A.M gemacht, wohlwissend das sie überdimensionierte Qualität ablieferten.




Bewahre deine 8600 gut auf..in diesem Zustand (inkl. Kartonage) nur noch sehr selten zu bekommen.
Sammler zahlen dafür einiges, das weiß ich aus sicherer Hand.

1969 kostete obige 8600 bei vielen britischen Händler 12Pfund 9 Shilling und 6 pence.

Kann ja gern jeder selbst nachschauen wie das damals in DM gerechnet wurde.


----------



## eiszeit (19. März 2020)

Sie kostete damals 1968  ---123,00DM----

Ja die bewahre ich gut auf, vor allem mit dem Karton.
Natürlich auch die anderen der Serie.


----------



## Thomas. (19. März 2020)

@eiszeit 
bist du Walter?


----------



## ragbar (20. März 2020)

Da hatte DAM wohl seinerzeit das Vorbild für seine schrottige Prince Serie her, die ich auch hatte.


----------



## eiszeit (20. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> @eiszeit
> bist du Walter?



Ja


----------



## dawurzelsepp (20. März 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ja



Herzlich willkommen Walter,

freut mich sehr dich hier zu sehen. 

Grüße aus der Oberpfalz in den Nachbarbezirk


----------



## Thomas. (20. März 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ja


das Freud mich sehr dich hier lesen zu können


----------



## Thomas. (20. März 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> zum Thema "gleich aussehen".
> 
> Hier eine Daiwa aus den 68er,
> ...



da war der Mod wohl ein wenig voreilig


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. März 2020)

@Thomas. 
Ne, das liegt daran das der Mod auch nicht die realen Namen kennt, dafür aber weiß, wo das Bild in welchem Buch steht. Und dann wäre es eine Copyright-Verletzung. Aber @ eiszeit und ich hatten dann noch eine PN.


----------



## Jason (22. März 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ja


Grüß dich Walter. Gute Sache das du dabei bist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (22. März 2020)

Ich habe in meiner bescheidenen Shakespeare Sammlung einen schönen Zugang bekommen. Es ist eine 2110 der sogenannten Silberserie.
Hatte sogar das Glück, sie mit OVP zu bekommen. Diese Serie kam mit 3 Rollen 1979 auf den Markt. Es waren die 2102, 2105 und die 2110.
1980 kamen 2 weitere mit ins Programm. Die 2120 und 2140. 
Diese Rollen waren eher für den schmalen Geldbeutel gedacht. Die Preise lagen 1982 von 22,-DM - 65,-DM. 1982 war auch das letzte Jahr, wo sie angeboten wurden. Im nächsten Jahr verschwanden sie wieder aus den Katalogen. 





Die 2140 ging mir heute in der Bucht durch die Lappen. Aber was Gutes kommt wieder. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## masel (23. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen.
Bräuchte mal bitte eure Hilfe beziehungsweise ein paar Tipps. Ich besitze aus meiner Kindheit noch eine Shakespeare Sigma Serie 2200 in 040.
Habe mir jetzt in der Bucht noch eine ersteigert ebenfalls eine 040 er.

Ich möchte mir dazu noch zwei Ruten (Teleskopruten) zulegen aus dem ungefähr gleichem Altersjahrgang.
Um die 3,00 Meter und einem WG von ca. 40 -80. Ich würde sie gerne zum Hechtangeln  benutzen für das klassische Ansitzangeln.
Z.B. fällt mir pauschal die Shakespeare ALPHA mit den blauen Moosgummigriff ein oder die Shakespeare Graphite.
Ich weiß das es damals auch gute Ruten von Balzer und Silstar gab habe aber keine genauen Typenbezeichnungen.
Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir diesbezüglich ein paar Vorschläge machen könntet.

Gruß
Masel


----------



## Shura (23. März 2020)

Die alte DAM Airway vielleicht? Gibt's mit 330cm und bis 100g WG auf ebay, allerdings recht teuer für so nen alten Stock!


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. März 2020)

Von Balzer wäre es z.B. die Superflex-Universal, DAM Princess-Serie ist etwas früher, Cormoran Black Star CM wäre etwas jünger, dafür aber technisch besser. 
Und du solltest bedenken, je älter die Ruten werden, die Ringe sind dann nur noch aus Stahl.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. März 2020)

Für Hecht sind die 40er Sigmas vielleicht etwas zu klein, ich würde die eher zum einfachen Grundangeln auf Aal/Zander oder auch für größere Weißfische wie Schleien einsetzen.
Wenn es ne einigermaßen passende Rute aus der Zeit sein soll, dann solltest du dich auch eher mit Mono als Schnur anfreunden...wie @Hecht100+ schon sagte, Ringe aus der Zeit sind oftmals ohne Einlage und wenn, zersäbelt sie Geflecht sehr schnell.

Shakespeare Teleruten gabs zu der Zeit sicherlich einiges, hab grad so dunkelorange/Schwarze in Erinnerung. Das sind allerdings auch eher Wabbelstöcke nach heutigen Maßstäben, das sollte man dabei vielleicht auch bedenken. Und wirklich günstiger wie aktuelle günstige Teleruten werden die alten Stengel sicherlich auch nicht werden inkl. ihren Nachteilen.


----------



## eiszeit (23. März 2020)

Oh, da gibt es viele.
Von Balzer fällt mir ein.
Balzer/Daiwa Neocarbon Top Line, um 1985, Länge 3m, WG 40-80g, Transportmaß 79cm, Dynaflo Beringung, Carbonrute
Balzer/Daiwa Red Devil oder Black Devil, Top Line, um1980, Länge 3m, W-G 40-80g, Transportmaß 76cm, Dynaflo Beringung, Polyesterglas
Von Silstar fällt mir ein.
*Silstar GT Traverse X, um 1989, Länge 3,00m, WG 30-60g,* Transportmaß 80cm, Korkgriff oder
die Silstar Graphite Grundrute, um 1989, Länge 3,00m, W-G 30-60g, Korkgriff

Wie oben schon angeführt, da gibt es jede Menge guter Ruten, für die Sigmas würde ich aber mindestens eine Mittelklasse Rute nehmen.
Kann aber ruhig auch eine Rute der gehobenen Klasse sein, das gibt die Sigma als Rolle her.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2020)

masel schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir dazu noch zwei Ruten (Teleskopruten) zulegen aus dem ungefähr gleichem Altersjahrgang.
> Um die 3,00 Meter und einem WG von ca. 40 -80. Ich würde sie gerne zum Hechtangeln  benutzen für das klassische Ansitzangeln.


Mein Favorit wäre die DAM Tele Princess Serie 3,30m 40-80g, gab es in braun und grün. Günstiger als Airway und etwas länger geteilt.
Hab gerade ein Bild bei ebay noch gefunden, das zeigt auch eine braune kleine Princess.


			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/NaUAAOSwuxZecgQ9/s-l1600.jpg
		


1) Die erste wichtige Frage: Reicht dir Mono zum Angeln, oder soll es auch Dyneema sein?
Dann gibt es ein Ringproblem, dazu sollte man wenigstens neuberingen oder schon was neueres kaufen.
Auf dem "Suchbild" ist übrigens eine gemodded! 

2) Die Rollengröße, wie Rudi schon sagt sind die 040er nicht ideal für Hecht, eben auch mit der Monofilfassung.
Die "richtige" Hechtrolle ist die 060, sag nicht nur ich. Ich setze die noch als ultimative Rolle fürs schwere Hechtangeln ein.
Die 040 hält aber locker den Drill aus und ihre mechanische Stabilität samt Getriebe liegt bei guter (Eigen-)Schmierung über nahezu allen Shimano 4000 Daiwa 3000 von heute.
Ich habe ein paar jahre lang die Supra 040 mit max. 0.30mm mit langen 6m Ruten auf Hecht eingesetzt, die 040 war nicht das Problem, aber eine schwerere wie 050/2410 passte dann schon besser an lange Ruten.

3) Die meine in der Art dir wahrscheinlich vorschwebende DAM Tele Princess Serie 3,30m 40-80g wurde bei mir zuerst mit Daiwa Silver 2600C verpaart. Die ist genauso groß wie die Sigma 060,alles eben um 500g Rollen. Die Daiwa war einfach damals das günstigere Angebot für meine auszurüstenden Grundruten.
Mit Monofil 0.35mm hauptsächlich, heutzutage gehe ich sogar auf 0.30 oder 0.33mm wg. verbesserter Tragkraft.
Weniger als 0.30 ist beim Ansitz auf Hechte mit Köfi nicht sinnig, da die beim Nehmen eines Köfi sich sehr schnell neben Hindernissen aufhalten und beim Anschlag da gerne reingehen. Ist nicht wie beim Spinnen, wo sofort an der Stelle der Drill beginnt und der Hecht einen Moment geschockt wird.
Die Combo war schon effektiv sehr gut und bietet hohe damals nichtmal ausnutzbare Reserven.

4) Von den Shakespeare Ruten gab es kräftige Ruten in der Europa Serie, die zeitlich sehr gut zur Sigma passt.
Die waren alle leuchtgelb, tw. mit orangen Feldern auf dem Gelb, und interessante Versuche am Griff. Noppengummi schwarz oder Presskork.
Die fielen sehr kräftig u. stabil aus, die WG Angaben eher untertrieben.
Und auch schon mit Fuji Porzellit Ringen, die schon eher für eine abriebsgefährdete Dyneema in Frage kommen.
Leider reißen die Kunststoffrahmen von denen unten mit der Zeit auf, nahezu alle, auch nachgekaufte Fuji-Orginale, die Porzelliteinlagen sind nur bedingt abriebsfest, also auch keine Traumlösung, zumal mit dem klobigen Aussehen.
Gute Ringe kamen erst mit den Alu-Oxidringen schwarze Rahmen, grüngrau Einlagen, in der grün fluoreszierenden Kunststoffringfassung innerhalb schwarzen Metall. Die passen auch noch gut in die Zeit. Spätere Variante war dann mit roter Kunststoffringfassung und erst später vielen anderen.

Ich hatte bei fast alle Ruten die Spitzenringe sofort gegen diese neuen "Superringe" gewechselt, weil am Spitzenring der allerstärkste Reibungsverlust u. Schnurverschleiss wirkt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Balzer/Daiwa Neocarbon Top Line, um 1985, Länge 3m, WG 40-80g, Transportmaß 79cm, Dynaflo Beringung, Carbonrute
> Balzer/Daiwa Red Devil oder Black Devil, Top Line, um1980, Länge 3m, W-G 40-80g, Transportmaß 76cm, Dynaflo Beringung, Polyesterglas


Das Material der Daiwa Neocarbon (im Balzer Vertrieb) war echt top damals!
Ich hatte mir davon meine erste lange 7m unberingte Stipprute gekauft, muss um 82/83 gewesen sein, das war ein Quantensprung zum jubeln! 
Und selberberingt, was besser als alles derzeit käufliche war. Heute ist es dagegen nur noch immer leichter geworden.



eiszeit schrieb:


> Wie oben schon angeführt, da gibt es jede Menge guter Ruten, für die Sigmas würde ich aber mindestens eine Mittelklasse Rute nehmen.
> Kann aber ruhig auch eine Rute der gehobenen Klasse sein, das gibt die Sigma als Rolle her.


Das finde ich auch! 
Selbst ihr Aussehen bei gutem Erhaltungszustand macht echt überall und fast an jeder Rute was her.


----------



## masel (23. März 2020)

Hallo,

zunächst einmal DANKE für die hilfreichen und schnellen Antworten!!
Ringeinlage ist Pflicht für mich ohne ist mir dann doch schon etwas zu alt.
Die Daiwa Airway ist z.B. ohne Ringeinlage wenn ich richtig liege. Mit dem Rest den eiszeit vorgeschlagen hat werde ich mich beschäftigen und schauen ob da was bei ist für mich.
Grundsätzlich hatte ich geschrieben zum Hechtangeln, ja, aber diese Kombo kommt ebenfalls fürs Grundangeln also Aal in betracht.
Monoschnur ist für mich bei dieser Kombo ebenfalls pflicht soll halt alles dem ungefähren Jahrgang entsprechen und geflochtene gab es zu der Zeit glaube ich noch nicht?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2020)

Das schränkt die Richtung klar ein, und ich kann dir bei dem Bestehen auf guter Ringeinlage nur kräftig zustimmen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2020)

masel schrieb:


> Monoschnur ist für mich bei dieser Kombo ebenfalls pflicht soll halt alles dem ungefähren Jahrgang entsprechen und geflochtene gab es zu der Zeit glaube ich noch nicht?


Um 1981 ff. noch nicht.
Solange du in Distanz<=30m (kleiner Fluss) bleibst, ist auch alles fein mit Mono und vieles mehr problemlos.

Auf das (händische) Hechtangeln auf noch weitere Distanz unter Monofilverwendung  kann ich nach einigen schweren "Vollklatsche"-Erlebnissen  verzichten.
War für mich der klare Wendepunkt zu Dyneema, habe das Ansitz+Grundangeln erstmal Jahre eingestellt, nachdem ich vorher einige Saisons zum Spinnen mit beiden Schnurarten auf Wechselspule unterwegs war.


----------



## geomas (23. März 2020)

Auf die bei ebay ersteigerte Shakespeare Ball Bearing 2205 II muß ich noch warten, warten, warten - der Verkäufer ist in Norditalien in häuslicher Quarantäne.
Naja, hab ja noch andere Rollen. Die Mitchells zum Beispiel haben noch keinen deutschen Fisch gesehen ;-)


----------



## Thomas. (23. März 2020)

ich habe hier auch noch eine alte Tele liegen (von 3en) die musste ich mitnehmen wegen der Rolle die dort dran hing, habe sie jetzt das erste mal auseinander gezogen und muss mich wundern das es doch tatsächlich Leute geben sollen die mit sowas zu Angeln gehen, einfach nur ein Schwabelstock. allerdings ist sie sehr leicht(gefühlt)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> allerdings ist sie sehr leicht(gefüllt)


Behalte das Technologiewunder bloß, ist da etwa schon Helium oder besser drin?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Auf die bei ebay ersteigerte Shakespeare Ball Bearing 2205 II muß ich noch warten, warten, warten - der Verkäufer ist in Norditalien in häuslicher Quarantäne.
> Naja, hab ja noch andere Rollen. Die Mitchells zum Beispiel haben noch keinen deutschen Fisch gesehen ;-)


Notfalls schauste dir ein Bild davon an. 
mach die Mitchells startklar, wird den Minimax mit deinen Bildern am Wasser sehr erfreuen.

Wenn bei dir evtl. kein Rollenbild vorhanden sein sollte, dann schicke ich dir eins.


----------



## Jason (23. März 2020)

Für mein Freund @geomas 






Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. März 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Auf die bei ebay ersteigerte Shakespeare Ball Bearing 2205 II muß ich noch warten, warten, warten - der Verkäufer ist in Norditalien in häuslicher Quarantäne.
> Naja, hab ja noch andere Rollen. Die Mitchells zum Beispiel haben noch keinen deutschen Fisch gesehen ;-)



Schauste dir halt die beiden solange an...sind eh über alles folgende erhaben, da gebaut für die Ewigkeit.


----------



## Jason (23. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schauste dir halt die beiden solange an...sind eh über alles folgende erhaben, da gebaut für die Ewigkeit.
> Anhang anzeigen 341179


Darf ich fragen, aus welchem Jahr die Microlite stammt?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2020)

@jason 1
Du kennst doch  du-weißt-schon-wen !


----------



## geomas (23. März 2020)

Danke Jason und Bimmelrudi für die Rollen-Fotos!

Nachtrag zwischendrin: der „microlite”-Schriftzug ist von der Schriftart her ja mal was echt schickes!

In Krisenzeiten wird eventuell toleriert, daß ich aus blanker Not eine moderne Spinnrolle an ner alten Glasgrundrute fische.
Natürlich nur als strikt temporär genutzte Notlösung.




Ach ja - das Mitchell-300-Geklicker hab ich neulich in einem alten Film bewundern dürfen (das Mikro war offenbar an der Rolle angebracht), für Nostalgiker sind die beiden Video-Schnipsel evtl. ne nette Ablenkung in Krisenzeiten:






und


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Ach ja - das Mitchell-300-Geklicker hab ich neulich in einem alten Film bewundern dürfen (das Mikro war offenbar an der Rolle angebracht), für Nostalgiker sind die beiden Video-Schnipsel evtl. ne nette Ablenkung in Krisenzeiten:


Sogar was für den Hechtangler drin! 


Ich hab mir seit Urzeiten immer gewünscht, dass man - und eben der Nebenmann - es auch abschalten kann.
Mein Wunsch wurde erhört!  

Die Krönung ist in der Tat in den kleineren Modellen der 2500 der 1.Schiebehebel Rücklaufsprerre on+off sowie der 2.Zusatzdrehhebel für Klicker on+off.
Das klackert zum bestaunen noch netter als die 2200.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. März 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, aus welchem Jahr die Microlite stammt?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Müsste zwischen 1961 und 1966 gewesen sein


----------



## Jason (23. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Müsste zwischen 1961 und 1966 gewesen sein


Danke. Hat sich aber schon geklärt. Das ist eine schöne rolle.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. März 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Danke. Hat sich aber schon geklärt. Das ist eine schöne rolle.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich warte noch auf eine Finessa von 60, hoffe das die bald kommt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. März 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, aus welchem Jahr die Microlite stammt?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Das genaue Jahr kann ich dir nicht sagen, bin kein DAM-Experte. Die Rollen wurden aber meines Wissens zwischen 1961-66 gebaut.


EDIT: Nur mal zum Größenvergleich.. kleinste DAM <-> kleinste Daiwa


@geomas : DIe Microlite ist in etwa so groß wie die SK750


----------



## Jason (23. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das genaue Jahr kann ich dir nicht sagen, bin kein DAM-Experte. Die Rollen wurden aber meines Wissens zwischen 1961-66 gebaut.


Danke Rudi. Da hast du eine Tolle Rolle in deiner Sammlung. Die ist bestimmt auch selten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (23. März 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, aus welchem Jahr die Microlite stammt?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Müsste ein DAM Quick Mocrolite 110 von 1966 sein. Man sieht es
am Rücklaufsperrhebel.


----------



## masel (23. März 2020)

So nach etwas Recherche habe ich für mich mal die beiden Sillstar Ruten die eiszeit empfohlen hatte ebenfalls die Cormoran Black Star CM und Cormoran Carb-o- Star in die engere Wahl genommen.
Ebenfalls habe ich noch eine Shakespeare Tourist Serie gefunden die ebenfalls zumindest optisch einen guten Eindruck macht.

Diese Ruten sind ja alle nicht mal eben gekauft weil halt mittlerweile selten.
Durch mehrere Modell verschiedener Marken mache ich mir selber etwas mehr Chancen.

Ganz weg bin ich auch noch nicht von der Shakespeare Alpha und der Graphite.

Obwohl ich schon dazu tendiere etwas hochwertigere Ruten zu nehmen denke das die zwei Rollen das einfach verdient haben und irgendwie merke ich bereits jetzt schon das mir die zwei Silstar Ruten ein leichtes lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern. Die sehen schon edel aus.

Jetzt heißt es erstmal Ausschau halten und etwas Geduld und Glück haben.


----------



## Thomas. (23. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das genaue Jahr kann ich dir nicht sagen, bin kein DAM-Experte. Die Rollen wurden aber meines Wissens zwischen 1961-66 gebaut.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nur mal zum Größenvergleich.. kleinste DAM <-> kleinste Daiwa
> ...


bei der Daiwa, steht da am Rollenfuß nicht mein Name


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. März 2020)

Die genaue Bezeichnung ist eigentlich Quick 265....die Zahl findet man an vielen inneren Bauteilen, das "Microlite" hingegen nur auf dem Gehäusedeckel.

@jason 1: Auf jeden Fall um einiges seltener wie die größeren Finessa-Modelle und auch die Nachfolger-Serie 110-550.
In Amerika sind gerade diese kleinen DAMs sehr gesucht, weil überdimensioniert gebaut und nicht kaputt zu kriegen. Der einzige Schwachpunkt bei nahezu allen kleinen Rollen (egal welcher Hersteller) ist fast immer die Bremse, oftmals bestehend nur aus 1 Bremsscheibe.
Von der Robustheit und Qualität könnte man mit diesen kleinen Microlites auch problemlos dicke Karpfen/Hechte ztiehen, die Bremse macht das aber halt nicht.

Hier nochmal ein Bild vom Innenleben


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> bei der Daiwa, steht da am Rollenfuß nicht mein Name



Wer weiß..ich hab davon ja noch eine, sogar mit Karton


----------



## Jason (23. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die genaue Bezeichnung ist eigentlich Quick 265....die Zahl findet man an vielen inneren Bauteilen, das "Microlite" hingegen nur auf dem Gehäusedeckel.
> 
> @jason 1: Auf jeden Fall um einiges seltener wie die größeren Finessa-Modelle und auch die Nachfolger-Serie 110-550.
> In Amerika sind gerade diese kleinen DAMs sehr gesucht, weil überdimensioniert gebaut und nicht kaputt zu kriegen. Der einzige Schwachpunkt bei nahezu allen kleinen Rollen (egal welcher Hersteller) ist fast immer die Bremse, oftmals bestehend nur aus 1 Bremsscheibe.
> ...


Meistens liegt es an der Einstellung der Bremse. Und wenn die ihren Dienst nicht tut, sieht es schlecht aus. Da gebe ich dir Recht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (23. März 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Müsste ein DAM Quick Mocrolite 110 von 1966 sein. Man sieht es
> am Rücklaufsperrhebel.


Walter, danke noch mal, dass du in unsere Mitte gesprungen bist. Wir können dich hier gut gebrauchen.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas (23. März 2020)

Auf jeden Fall sind die alten Quicks oder Finessas zeitlos schöne Rollen.
Bei der Microlite kommt als Bonbon noch der extravagante Schriftzug hinzu.
So was bieten die japanische Klassiker wohl eher nicht.

Von den älteren DAMs hab ich nur zwei 3002 und ne XL444, die sehen aber eher selten das Wasser, da ich meist leichter angele.


----------



## eiszeit (23. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die genaue Bezeichnung ist eigentlich Quick 265....die Zahl findet man an vielen inneren Bauteilen, das "Microlite" hingegen nur auf dem Gehäusedeckel.


Hier das Datenblatt zu 66er Rolle:





Wenn bei dir die Innenteile (nicht die Spule, die kann man wechseln) mit 265 gemarkt sind -man kann es von außen nicht sehen- dann ist deine Rolle das
zweite Modell (ca. 1963-1965).


----------



## eiszeit (23. März 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Walter, danke noch mal, dass du in unsere Mitte gesprungen bist. Wir können dich hier gut gebrauchen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Jason, nichts zu danken.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. März 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Wenn bei dir die Innenteile (nicht die Spule, die kann man wechseln) mit 265 gemarkt sind -man kann es von außen nicht sehen- dann ist deine Rolle das
> zweite Modell (ca. 1963-1965).



Konnte beim Reinigen diese 265 am Rotor und innerhalb des Gehäuses ausfindig machen.
Wie gesagt, ich bin bei DAM nicht wirklich im Bilde, ich hab mir lediglich die 2 kleinen für meine Sammlung zugelegt. Mehr muß ich davon dann auch nicht haben, da eben auch nur für die Vitrine.


----------



## Shura (24. März 2020)

So geil bei der Microlite, dass dort das gleiche Hubgetriebe wie bei der quick Super verbaut war. Schade, dass dieses Detail nicht bei der 1000er Serie übernommen wurde zwecks besserer Schnurverlegung.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. März 2020)

Gut erkannt @Shura


----------



## Bilch (24. März 2020)

Shura schrieb:


> So geil bei der Microlite, dass dort das gleiche Hubgetriebe wie bei der quick Super verbaut war. Schade, dass dieses Detail nicht bei der 1000er Serie übernommen wurde zwecks besserer Schnurverlegung.





Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Gut erkannt @Shura


Weißt Ihr vielleicht, ob die Quick 110 und die 110N auch dieses Hubgetriebe hatten?


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. März 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Weißt Ihr vielleicht, ob die Quick 110 und die 110N auch dieses Hubgetriebe hatten?



Nein, haben sie nicht. Da ist das Führungsstück direkt auf dem Schraubenrad befestigt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. März 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Weißt Ihr vielleicht, ob die Quick 110 und die 110N auch dieses Hubgetriebe hatten?



Haben sie beide nicht.
Nur die Quick Super und Microlite hatten meines Wissens dieses Hubgetriebe


----------



## Bilch (24. März 2020)

@Hecht100+ und @Bimmelrudi, danke für die Info. Das dachte ich mir, dass die beiden das gleiche Getriebe haben wie die anderen Rollen in den beiden Serien, war mir aber nicht sicher, weil @Shura explizit die Quick 1000 (also das 4. "Microlite" Model) genannt hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sind die alten Quicks oder Finessas zeitlos schöne Rollen.


Du bringst mich da gerade im letzten Schubs über die Uferkante auf eine Idee! 

Was mich neben dem Geklacker noch immer sehr stark beim Posenangeln/Floaten/Stippen gestört hat,
war der Bügelumschlag über Kurbeldrehung. Bei manchen neuen Rollen habe ich den sogar schon vollständig ausgebaut.
so dass sich der Bügel in jeder Rotorposition beliebig mit einem Finger auf und zu machen lässt, wie ich das will. 

Das fehlende drehbare Schnurlaufröllchen meiner sekundären 330N kommt damit auch gleich auf Werkliste.
Wenn man Teile von anderen Stationärrollen verwenden kann , diese verschiedenlich da hat,
kann das eigentlich gar nicht so schwer sein  

Ich hatte gestern so ein tolles Erlebnis mit 3 verschiedenen 3tlg. Ruten zu 3 Typen (Match,Fly,Feeder) von 3 verschiedenen Herstellern (aber alles sicher Made in Asia). Passversuch (Feeder mit Float oder Spin-Spitze?) der Steckteile unter vielem Material im ersten Zugriff.
Ich liebe Lego-Steine und passige Module. 

Da lässt sich die vordere Steckung jeweils wechselweise verwenden.
Die vordere Steckung einer kaputten Match kann ich verlustfrei zuschleifen für die anderen vorderen Teile.
Da kommt erstaunliches zustande, die Anzahl der möglichen Kombinationen sprengt jede Beschreibung.
Träume u. Visionen können real werden, manchmal instantan. 

Also wo ist der Austauschbügel für die 330N dran ?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. März 2020)

Modifiziere oder ersetze den Bügelarm und deren Aufnahme am Rotor, damit er die Feder aufnehmen kann die beim alten System halt noch innerhalb des Rotors sitzt.

Dann kannste den Bügel auch mit der Hand umlegen.

Ich würde es mir wohl einfacher machen und versuchen nen kompletten Rotor der 1000er Serie drauf zu kriegen. Das dürfte wohl eher machbar sein.
Wobei..dann kann man auch gleich wieder eine aus der 1000er Serie nehmen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2020)

Ich habe ja auch schon eine 3000, die Sorte war mir DAM-


Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Modifiziere oder ersetze den Bügelarm und deren Aufnahme am Rotor, damit er die Feder aufnehmen kann die beim alten System halt noch innerhalb des Rotors sitzt.
> 
> Dann kannste den Bügel auch mit der Hand umlegen.
> 
> ...


Eine 3000 habe ich ja schon, die war mir wichtig wg. früher einfach zu teuer - aber immer haben wollen.
Damit werde ich spielen ...  
Rotor geht definitiv nicht ohne Einbau einer ganz anderen Rücklaufsperre.
Es gibt hier noch eine Reihe einfacher Rollen um Gr.40/50 mit Bügel+Schnurlaufröllchen.

Die 3000, gerade die ist nach Thomas.'  Definition farblich echt großteils eine Papageien-Pornorolle ggü. der wunderbar schlichten 330N .


----------



## Shura (24. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das fehlende drehbare Schnurlaufröllchen meiner sekundären 330N kommt damit auch gleich auf Werkliste.



Das hatte ich bei den 3001, die ich ne Weile gefischt habe, auch. Hab mir sogar von einem bekannten neue Achsen drehen lassen, aus Edelstahl und zum testen aus Messing.... vergisses. Kleines, extrem hartes Röllchen auf ner blanken Achse ohne Bushing dazwischen frisst sich immer wieder fest, egal wie man es fettet. Mag Ausnahmen geben, aber bei mir wars sowohl bei beiden 3001 und bei der 5001 ebenfalls.
Meiner Meinung nach das größte Manko der sonst tollen Rollenserie!


----------



## Bilch (24. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das fehlende drehbare Schnurlaufröllchen meiner sekundären 330N kommt damit auch gleich auf Werkliste.
> Wenn man Teile von anderen Stationärrollen verwenden kann , diese verschiedenlich da hat,
> kann das eigentlich gar nicht so schwer sein


Wenn Du ein Röllchen findest, dass mit der Quicks kompatibel ist, sag uns bitte.

Eine bessere Idee als die mit der Hülse, die ich schon beschrieben habe, habe ich leider nicht.

Um die Rolle geflechttauglich zu machen könnte man vlt. nur ein SIC Röllchen verwenden; so eins sollte sich eigentlich nicht beschädigen, auch wenn es sich nicht dreht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. März 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein Röllchen findest, dass mit der Quicks kompatibel ist, sag uns bitte.
> 
> Eine bessere Idee als die mit der Hülse, die ich schon beschrieben habe, habe ich leider nicht.
> 
> Um die Rolle geflechttauglich zu machen könnte man vlt. nur ein SIC Röllchen verwenden; so eins sollte sich eigentlich nicht beschädigen, auch wenn es sich nicht dreht.



Oder du baust einen anderen Bügel in die Halterung, damit kommt man auch weiter. Ist aber Zeitaufwendig und man muß eine andere alte Rolle opfern. Nachfolgen Bilder, einmal mit dem Original-Bügel und daneben mit dem modifizierten Bügel, aber in der Original-Halterung


----------



## Bilch (25. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Oder du baust einen anderen Bügel in die Halterung, damit kommt man auch weiter. Ist aber Zeitaufwendig und man muß eine andere alte Rolle opfern. Nachfolgen Bilder, einmal mit dem Original-Bügel und daneben mit dem modifizierten Bügel, aber in der Original-Halterung
> Anhang anzeigen 341338
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341339
> ...


Super gemacht  Der Schnurfangbügel sieht sehr kompatibel aus. Won welcher rolle ist er denn?
Sehe ich das richtig, dass Du das Loch im Winkelhebel etwas vergrößern musstest?


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. März 2020)

Nein.das Loch ist so geblieben, keine Bohrarbeiten. Das Teil stammt von einer alten DAM-Master. Das Schnurlaufröllchen hat kein Kugellager, sondern läuft auf einer Kunststoffbuchse.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. März 2020)

Hast du nur den den Teil zwischen den beiden Seitenlagerungen (also den Teilen jeweils an der Pfennig-Schraube)
ausgetauscht?
Den Drahtbügel unter dem "schwarzen Punkt" neu eingesetzt?

Das sieht auf jeden Fall sehr gut aus , wegen minimal invasiv, der alte Ausdruck der Rolle ist so voll erhalten geblieben.

Der Bügel ist damit wie bisher nur mit Kurbel umschlagbar !?


----------



## Bilch (25. März 2020)

Ich habe versucht die Idee mit der Hülse zu verwirklichen. Leider erfolglos.

Das Röllchen habe ich von einer alten Shakespeare Rolle genommen (die Rolle habe ich mir 1991 oder 92 für mein Taschengeld gekauft). Zuhause habe ich eine Hülse gefunden die ganz genau in das Röllchen bzw. auf die Schraube an dem Schnurfangbügel passte.




Die Hülse habe ich gekürzt so dass sie ein kleines Bisschen länger als das Röllchen war und das Röllchen geschliffen so dass es in die Vertiefung auf dem runden Teil des Schnurfangbügels passte.




Als ich das ganze wieder zusammengeschraubt habe, ließ sich das Röllchen ganz gut drehen, aber wenn die Schnur darüber gleitet dreht sich das blöde Ding nicht. Die ganze Arbeit also umsonst


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. März 2020)

Ja, ich habe nur den Buegel ohne die beiden Endstuecke verwendet. Das schwierigste ist den alten Buegel mit der gequetschten Verdickung aus dem Endstueck heraus zu schleifen. Und der Rest ist wie immer, Buegel schnappt nur mit der Kurbel. Es ging mir aber primär um die Optikerhaltung.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. März 2020)

Das Schnurlaufröllchen funktioniert und dreht sich auch, ich habe dann heute morgen mal eine Ersatzspule mit geflochtener Schnur gefüllt. Danach war das Schnurlaufröllchen gleichmäßig blank geworden. Aber das Wickelbild, kann man vergessen. Nachdem ich die halbe Spule voll hatte habe ich sie wieder abgewickelt und eine Unterlegscheibe unter die Spule gelegt. Dann nochmal aufgewickelt. Das Ergebnis ist nicht berauschend, mit Mono wickelt sich die 330 erheblich besser.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. März 2020)

Hier noch ein Foto vom Schnurlaufröllchen nach der Aufspulaktion





ich hoffe man kann erkennen wie die Schnur in der Mitte das Röllchen poliert hat.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. März 2020)

Schau dir mal dein erstes Bild mit dem Geflecht genau an..im speziellen den Winkel vom Schnurlaufröllchen zur Spule.
Genau deshalb wird die Schnur vorwiegend oben und unten aufgetragen und in der Mitte weniger.
Bei etwas dünnerer Schnur oder Mono ist das nicht so extrem sichtbar, mit dickem Tau fällt das freilich sofort auf.


----------



## Bilch (26. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das schwierigste ist den alten Buegel mit der gequetschten Verdickung aus dem Endstueck heraus zu schleifen.


Genau das wollte ich nicht machen, denn dann gibt es kein zurück mehr ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. März 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich nicht machen, denn dann gibt es kein zurück mehr ...



Meine ist auch nicht zerstört worden, ich hatte noch eine zum Ausschlachten. Und von der habe ich dann den Bügel genommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber das Wickelbild, kann man vergessen. Nachdem ich die halbe Spule voll hatte habe ich sie wieder abgewickelt und eine Unterlegscheibe unter die Spule gelegt. Dann nochmal aufgewickelt. Das Ergebnis ist nicht berauschend, mit Mono wickelt sich die 330 erheblich besser.


Den effektiven Unterschied des Durchmessers zwischen altem Feströllchen und neuem Drehröllchen muss man natürlich ausgleichen.
Durch Biegen, oder durch Scheibchen oder "dicke Platten", wo bei anderen Rollen ja schon 0,1mm merkliche Veränderung bringt.
Um wieviel hast Du Den Wickelpunkt nach unten gesenkt durch das neue dickere Röllchen, bzw. wieviel dicker ist das neue ?

Ein wichtiger Punkt, dass man bei einer total anderen Bügelkonstruktion den Wickelpunkt in Stationärachsenrichtung wieder findet,
etwas biegen und anpassen können muss man planen.

Die Schnurverlegung in Direktkopplung bringt sowieso ein ziemlich schlechtes Wickelbild, das sind wir von neuen Rollen nicht mehr gewöhnt.
Da hilft überhaupt nur die geringe Höhe der Spulenwicklung, und ein Verrutschen bei glatterer Schnur.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. März 2020)

Das alte Röllchen hat 5mm Durchmesser, das neue 6 mm. Heißt also eine Veränderung von 0,5 mm. Die habe ich dann mit der Fiberscheibe ausgeglichen, da die Rolle zu hoch aufspulte.  Da aber der Haltebügel der gleiche geblieben ist dachte ich das ich den nicht mehr verbiegen muß. Mal weiter probieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2020)

Jupp, so in der Richtung dachte, das ist schon eine krasse Auswirkung mit -0,5mm 

Ich plane jetzt mal meine Rolle am Bügel genau zu vermessen, und andere auch.

Zum Glück sind die Stahldrahtbügel gut zu verbiegen, selbst deren Eigenfederklemmspannung auf die beiden Seitenlagerungen ist ja bedeutsam für den Bügelumschlag und auch die stabile Endwickelposition des Röllchens.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. März 2020)

Ich habe den Bügel jetzt noch einmal auseinander gebaut, die lose Spitze mit dem Schweißbrenner glühend gemacht und dann das Ganze in der Halterung gestaucht. Nun sitzt es bombenfest und das Röllchen steht dadurch auch noch etwas steiler. Mal sehen was das wird .


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. März 2020)

Hier nun ein Bild einer Spule mit etwas dünnerer Schnur und aufgespult über den Bügel ohne Spiel. 


Es ist immer noch oben und unten etwas verdickt, aber nicht mehr so intensiv wie beim letzten Male. 


Hier noch ein Bild des gequetschten Bügels. Das Problem ist jetzt noch wegen der Optik der schwarze Kunststoffpropfen.

Heute ist mir bei auseinander bauen einer Shakespeare 2171 aufgefallen, das bei dieser ihre Schnurlaufröllchenhalterung mit einer Gleitlagerung ausgestattet ist. Auch das Schnurlaufröllchen selbst hat im Inneren wohl eine Messingbuchse,( siehe Bild ), auf jeden Fall ist dieser Bügel auch noch eine weitere Betrachtung Wert.


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. April 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Im Moment liegt eine DAM 5001 vor mir auf dem Tisch, Kugellager sitzt fest, Spule fehlt und das schlimmste Bremsmutter auch. Neues Kugellager ist ja kein Problem., Entrosten der Flanschbuchse und der Rücklaufsperre, Kurbelarm an zwei Stellen aufoxidiert, also ausschleifen und zukleben. Federbügelaufnahme auch total oxidiert, besteht wohl auf mehreren Metallschichten.




Nachtrag
Heute wollte ich dann Schnur auf die Rolle spulen, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das man sich mit meinem Modell totkurbeln wird. Sie hat nur eine Übersetzung von ca. 1 : 2,5. Das heißt, sie ist das Modell fürs schwere Fischen. Jetzt habe ich mich entschlossen, die neue Schnur kommt beim Händler drauf, das wird dann doch einfacher sein.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. April 2020)

Schätz dich eher glücklich, denn die Modelle mit der langsamen Übersetzung sind selten und gesucht.


----------



## eiszeit (5. April 2020)

Es gab damals das Ritzel und das Antriebsrad als Ersatzteil.
Man konnte somit die normale 5001 ohne Probleme umbauen in die 5001 mit Power Getriebe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. April 2020)

Das mit der "langsamen" 5001 wundert mich.
Wenn ich meine dicken Rollen von Daiwa und Shakespeare so anschaue und die Einsatzerfahrungen rekapituliere,
dann sehe ich eine 1:4,2 als vollkommen problemlos an, eben auch zum echten "Winschen", also Kraftkurbeln über die Rolle, langer kräftiger Kurbelarm natürlich.
Das kann diese Bauart DAM Schneckengetriebe aber sowieso nicht ordentlich, unter kräftigem Gegenzug die Schnur einholen.
Insofern stellt sich mir die Frage nach der (technischen) Sinnhaftigkeit einer solchen "Power"-Rollenkonstruktion.
Bilch hat ja jüngst sehr schön gezeigt, dass die wesentlich schnelleren 331N und Co. interessanter sind als die 330N mit ihrer langsamen Übersetzung und Einholung, wenigstens am großen Wasser auf Distanz.
Diesbezüglich haben sich die Stationärrollen wirklich weiter entwickelt bis hinauf zu 1:6,2, schnelles leeres Schnureinholen ist bedeutsam eingesparte Zeit, insbesondere wenn die Fische am Köderort beißwillig sind und die Gunst der Stunde genutzt werden muss.

Dazu sei natürlich mal im Vergleich gesagt, dass die modernsten teuer-tollen SW-Wormschaftverleger von Shimano beim Winschen gar nichts reißen, also eine satte Null zustande bringen.


----------



## eiszeit (5. April 2020)

Kann *Nordlichtangler *nur beipflichten. Hatte die Rolle in den 80er Jahren beim Pilkfischen dabei.
Das war das erste und letzte mal.
Ging unwahrscheinlich schwer das hochkurbeln, da hatten es die anderen leichter.
Zudem war die Kurbel sowieso immer der Schwachpunkt der 5001. Da gab es bei der 5000
überhaupt keine Probleme.
Aber man probiert es halt einfach mal.


----------



## Thomas. (5. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dazu sei natürlich mal im Vergleich gesagt, dass die modernsten teuer-tollen SW-Wormschaftverleger von Shimano beim Winschen gar nichts reißen, also eine satte Null zustande bringen.



du sollst ja auch angeln und nicht Winschen, und mit einer Shimano sowieso nicht , die sind fürs ästhetische fischen gebaut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. April 2020)

Ich löse das ja etwas anders: An eine wunderbare Shimano-Rute kommt eine hochklassige kräftige Daiwa-Rolle! 
Das harmoniert so gut und finden die Fischli so attraktiv , dass man doppelt soviele Bisse und auch Fische raus bekommt ....

Für die Liebhaber der Centerpin stellt sich die Frage nach dem Winschen und dem Einkurbeln eines starken widerspenstigen Fisches nicht, die sind in so einem Falle fein raus! Eine direkte Rolle 1:1 bietet eine extrem gute Reserve, wenn es echt hart wird.


----------



## Bilch (5. April 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hier nun ein Bild einer Spule mit etwas dünnerer Schnur und aufgespult über den Bügel ohne Spiel.
> Anhang anzeigen 341557
> 
> Es ist immer noch oben und unten etwas verdickt, aber nicht mehr so intensiv wie beim letzten Male.
> ...


Ich habe eine Frage an die Experten hier. Das Schnurlaufröllchen bei der 110N - 550N Serie ist aus Wolframcarbid. Dieses Material ist mehr als zweimal so Steif und Dicht wie Stahl und hat eine Mohshärte von 9,5 (was schon sehr nah an einem Diamanten ist). Könnte das Röllchen (aufgrund des Materials, aus dem es gemacht ist) trotzdem gefelchttauglich sein, obwohl es nicht drehbar ist?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. April 2020)

Für meine Einschätzung wird das nicht reichen, weil sich das Geflecht gerne mal "Verstärkung" für den Verschleiß dazu holt.
Das sind Partikel - insbesondere Sandpartikel - die mit dem drüberrauschenden Dyneemageflecht optimal fein verteilt in jeder geschaffenen Microscharte weiter säbeln. Das Röllchen dreht sich eben bei einer entstandenen Microscharte nicht weiter und kann sich nicht wieder glatt schleifen.  Sondern die Microscharte wird zu einer Macroscharte. 
Ich habe selbst bei gut drehenden kugelgelagerten TiN Röllchen Verschleiß auf dem Röllchen, i.d.R. glättet sich das aber. Und hält lange trotz aufgeweiteter Durchlauflinie.

Kurz gesagt: Der Schwemmschmutz im Wasser macht den Unterschied.
Das kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung in zwei sehr unterschiedlichen Gewässertypen sehr gut,
bei Trinkwasser-Verhältnissen hält alles viel länger, auch die Schnur.


----------



## Bilch (6. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Für meine Einschätzung wird das nicht reichen, weil sich das Geflecht gerne mal "Verstärkung" für den Verschleiß dazu holt.
> Das sind Partikel - insbesondere Sandpartikel - die mit dem drüberrauschenden Dyneemageflecht optimal fein verteilt in jeder geschaffenen Microscharte weiter säbeln. Das Röllchen dreht sich eben bei einer entstandenen Microscharte nicht weiter und kann sich nicht wieder glatt schleifen.  Sondern die Microscharte wird zu einer Macroscharte.
> Ich habe selbst bei gut drehenden kugelgelagerten TiN Röllchen Verschleiß auf dem Röllchen, i.d.R. glättet sich das aber. Und hält lange trotz aufgeweiteter Durchlauflinie.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Antwort. Eigentlich habe ich keine Absicht gehabt mit Geflecht zu experimentieren. Ich habe lediglich darüber nachgedacht und wollte auch eine Fachmeinung hören.

Das mit Materialhärte finde ich höchstinteressant und habe ein Bisschen recherchiert. Die Härte eines Materials wird mit der Vickers-Härteprüfung bestimmt und in HV (engl. VHN = Vickers Hardness Number) angegeben. Hier eine Liste einiger der härtesten Materialien:
- Wolframcarbid (WC) 2600 HV
- Siliciumcarbid (SiC) 2600 HV
- Titannitrid (TiN) 3000 HV
- Titancarbid (TiC) 3200 HV
- Kubisches Bornitrid (CBN) 6000 HV
- Polykristalliner Diamant (PCD) 7000 HV
- Diamant 10000 HV

Das von DAM verwendete WC ist also genauso hart wie das heutzutage viel benutze SiC.

@Nordlichtangler, weißt Du vielleicht, welche Materialien für die Schnurlaufröllchen heute am meisten benutzt werden (in verschiedenen Preisklassen)?


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. April 2020)

Vom Glanz und der Optik her würde ich in den meisten Fällen von einem verchromten Schnurlaufröllchen ausgehen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. April 2020)

Letztzlich entscheidend ist eher die Anwendung der Rolle wie stark der Verschleiß sein wird und auch wie schnell dieser möglicherweise eintritt.

Nen Grundangler wird mit weitaus weniger Verschleiß am Schnurlaufröllchen konfrontiert wie ein Spinnangler.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> welche Materialien für die Schnurlaufröllchen heute am meisten benutzt werden (in verschiedenen Preisklassen)?


Die sind praktisch alle an der Oberfläche beschichtet, der Unterbau ist sogar öfter mal als Alu etc., weil leicht ist wichtig.
Wie Hecht100+ schon auf Chrom verweist.

Also früher oft: Hartchrom, Aluträger, Messingkernbuchse, Gleitlagerung auf Bügelführung.
Heute mehr bei den Premium-Typen : TiN Beschichtung wie hochwertige goldene Spulenkante, Alu oder bessere Leichtlegierung, darunter  1-2 Kugellager.

Ich habe bisher keine Schnurröllchen nachgewogen und Volumen bestimmt, dann wüßte man definitiv genauer bescheid.

Ich gehe bei der alten Quick auch von einer nur öberflächlichen Beschichtung aus. 
Aus meiner Erfahrung mit SiC-Einlagen, Ein-Ausbau und Pulverisieren bei Rutentests weiß ich, wie mürbe die eigentlich sind.
Daher einer Metallführung bedürfen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. April 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Letztzlich entscheidend ist eher die Anwendung der Rolle wie stark der Verschleiß sein wird und auch wie schnell dieser möglicherweise eintritt.
> 
> Nen Grundangler wird mit weitaus weniger Verschleiß am Schnurlaufröllchen konfrontiert wie ein Spinnangler.


Der Kilometerzähler macht die Musik! 

Wobei der Dreck+Schmirgelfaktor genauso dazukommt.

Also: Einschleif = Schnurkilometer * Wasserdreck * Schnurfasersammelart
Evtl. kommt die wirkende Einholgeschwindigkeit dazu. Oder nochwas(?)

Ich habe mal einen nietnagelneuen Spitzenring mit Goldzirkon (von CMW, keine Sonstwiebude) in einer Stunde sichtbar und merklich gekerbt,
mit einer schon besonderen Spinnrute, Blinker nur um 20g,  und einer dünnen recht normalen weichen Geflechtschnur (Spiderwire Stealth gn 014) in ziemlich sauberen Wasser, weiß aber nicht mehr den Regentage- und Schwemmzustand davor.
Das ist vergleichbar zum Schnurlaufröllchen, nur eben beim Wurf alles viel schneller.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. April 2020)

Das dürfte mit Geflecht sogar verhältnismäßig schnell gehen.

Ne eventuelle Beschichtung (Coating) der Schnur ist bei Zugbelastung beim Kurbeln recht schnell runter und ab da fungiert ne Geflechtschnur quasi wie ne feinste Metallsäge oder Feile.
Das liegt einfach an ihrer Machart, selbst wenns möglich wäre deutlich mehr Stränge (ich mein schon deutlich mehr wie 16..das müßte Richtung 48 oder so gehen) zu verflechten, bleibt es mikroskopisch gesehen immer noch ein oberflächlich gesehen hügeliger Strang der unterschiedliche starke Reibungspunkte haben wird.
Man käme zwar mit mehr Strängen dem "runden glatten" Strang näher und könnte das schnelle Einkerben sicherlich auch dadurch minimieren, aber eben noch lange nicht soweit minimieren wie es eben Monofil tut.
Dafür transportiert Geflecht halt auch zuviel Flüssigkeit und Fremdpartikel mit, was Mono eben nicht kann. Schon allein dadurch entstehen unnötig viele Reibungspunkte.
Die nicht vorhandene Dehnung von Geflecht spielt ganz sicher auch noch mit, gerade am direkten Umlenkpunkt des Schnurlaufröllchens.

Auch ein Grund warum ich generell auf den kleineren älteren Rollen kein Geflecht benutze, bzw eigentlich nur auf den ganz großen zum Wallerfischen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. April 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Auch ein Grund warum ich generell auf den kleineren älteren Rollen kein Geflecht benutze, bzw eigentlich nur auf den ganz großen zum Wallerfischen.


Kann ich genau in der Richtung mitgehen, nur auf den großen Rollen (mit gut rollenden Röllchen) zum Hechtschleppen vom Boot.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. April 2020)

Ich brauche mal wider euere Hilfe. 

Gestern beim herrichten meiner Noris Shakespeare Europa Klasse 2050 ist mir aufgefallen das ich einen Schlitz/Einschnitt im Bügel hab und wollte darauf gleich das entsprechende Teil erneuern. Beim Ausbau musste ich feststellen das dass Schnurlaufröllchen festgerostet ist. Ansich wäre es noch gut nur jetzt die Frage wie bringe ich es locker bzw hat jemand ein neues/gebrauchtes für mich?

Anbei ein paar Fotos:


























Wenn wer was hat oder weis wo ich eines bekommen könnte bitte per PN.......


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2020)

Erstmal würde ich die festgerostete Einheit (lange) tauchen, in Rostlöser/Kriechöl ala Caramba.
Dafür reicht evtl. schon eine Mineralwasserkappe oder dergleichen.

Bei den Maßen für nicht-orginale Röllchen fehlt noch das Innenmaß,
wenn ich da schon mal sehe: AD1-max=8,0mm  AD2-min=4,0mm  , ist das richtig?

Das ist ne 50, da ist das Röllchen schon ganz schön groß, nicht die verbreitete Größe der Feld-u.Wiesenrollen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. April 2020)

Genau die Abmessungen sind richtig ich muss nur noch die Länge messen.
Werde heute das ganze mal in Rostlöser einlegen so wie du gesagt hast.

Die 2050 ist ja die Größte dieser Serie und von demher auch nicht grad so geläufig, sie ist aber identisch mit der Europa Klasse Deluxe 2250.
Eine echte Wallerrolle hald mit der entsprechenden langsamen Übersetzung von 1:3,5


----------



## dawurzelsepp (10. April 2020)

Rostlöser hat auch nichts geholfen darum hab ich’s schrittweise ausgebohrt.
Das Röllchen war richtig festgerostet und ist erst beim letzten Bohrer frei geworden. 
Heute wird alles noch poliert und wider zusammengebaut dann sollte sie wider laufen.

Danke für den Denkansatz @Nordlichtangler


----------



## Jason (16. April 2020)

Heute gab es einen Zugang in meine Shakespeare Sammlung. Es ist eine Noris Shakespeare Spezial 2031. Die Spezial Serie gehört zur
Standard Familie und besteht aus 3 Modellen. Die 2031, 2032 und die 2035. Sie wurden im Gegensatz zu den Standard Rollen durch Druckknopf-Spulenauslösung und abnehmbarer Kurbel verbessert. 




Diese Rolle hätte ich schon eher bekommen können. Aber der Zustand war immer miserabel. Nun hatte ich das Glück, sie in einem schönen Zustand erwerben zu können. Sogar mit unbenutzter Ersatzspule. Die 2031 verfügt über ein Schnellgetriebe. Übersetzung 4:1,
Gewicht 250g, und eine Schnurfassung von 100m, 0,30mm.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dübel (16. April 2020)

Oh, die ist wirklich hübsch!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. April 2020)

Glückwunsch @jason 1 da warste aber fix......wollt schon fast mitgehen....das wäre teuer geworden  

Die 2031 ist das Schwestermodell der 2009 nur hald mit den beiden Zusatzfunktionen von klappbarer Kurbel und Druckknopfspule.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. April 2020)

@jason 1 Glückwunsch zu dem kleinen Schmuckstück. Und schön, daß ihr zwei dann letzte Woche bei der 2031Gd nicht mitgespielt habt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. April 2020)

@Hecht100+ 
Ich hab mich momentan noch im Griff 

Evtl bräuchte ich mal euere Hilfe in Sachen Quick 2000, mir is da ein Malheur bassiert. Letztens hab ich beim Fischen die Schraube und das Seitenteil unter dem Bügel verlosen und habs nimmer gefunden. Muss mal schauen wo ich da Ersatz für herbekomme.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. April 2020)

Willkommen beim Angelrollen-Reparatur-Service von Helmut Rieper aus Ihlienworth - Angelrollen-Reparatur-Service...Einmalig im Netz ! Ersatzteile, Spulen, Kurbeln, Federn, DAM, Abu, Cormoran, Shakespeare, Daiwa für Sammler
					

Angelrollen-Reparatur-Service, Ersatzteile, Verkauf, Tausch fürSammler und Liebhaber alter Rollen.



					www.angelrollen-heilemacher.de
				




@dawurzelsepp Versuch es da mal.


----------



## eiszeit (17. April 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Evtl bräuchte ich mal euere Hilfe in Sachen Quick 2000, mir is da ein Malheur bassiert. Letztens hab ich beim Fischen die Schraube und das Seitenteil unter dem Bügel verlosen und habs nimmer gefunden. Muss mal schauen wo ich da Ersatz für herbekomme.



Das Teil unter dem Winkelhebel.





Das hätte ich, ist kein Problem. I


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Das Teil unter dem Winkelhebel.
> Anhang anzeigen 343297
> 
> 
> Das hätte ich, ist kein Problem. I



Das müssste es sein, ich schau nochmal genau nach ob es diese Form hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. April 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Diese Rolle hätte ich schon eher bekommen können. Aber der Zustand war immer miserabel. Nun hatte ich das Glück, sie in einem schönen Zustand erwerben zu können.


Das ist bei so einer schon sehr wichtig , wenn schon denn schon, das ist ja was fürs Museum und anstaunen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. April 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und schön, daß ihr zwei dann letzte Woche bei der 2031Gd nicht mitgespielt habt.


Ich biete im Moment noch auf Sigma - bitte daher um Zurückhaltung!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. April 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Evtl bräuchte ich mal euere Hilfe in Sachen Quick 2000, mir is da ein Malheur bassiert.


Du angelst die noch intensiv u. regelmäßig, aber abgelegt dann ?


----------



## Jason (17. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist bei so einer schon sehr wichtig , wenn schon denn schon, das ist ja was fürs Museum und anstaunen!


Naja, Museum ist leicht übertrieben. Diese 2031 ist von 1972 oder 1973. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. April 2020)

Also wenn das nicht uralt ist, das ist ja sogar noch erheblich vor 1975 , und bis da war technisch die dunkle Steinzeit vor der Mikroprozessorzeit. 

Museum ist von mir durchaus positiv gemeint, Vitrine und Herausstellung, nicht wie etwa eine Ablage Mottenkiste.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. April 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Naja, Museum ist leicht übertrieben. Diese 2031 ist von 1972 oder 1973.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Es ist zumindest eine der ersten Version da sie noch mit Noris Shakespeare und noch nicht mit GD gemarkt ist.
Die letzte Version müsste eine Shakespeare 2031 GF sein.
Der geschwungene Bügel beim festen  Schnurlaufröllchen ist ein festes Anzeichen für die erste Serie.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du angelst die noch intensiv u. regelmäßig, aber abgelegt dann ?



Ja ich hab die an meiner 2lbs Karpfenrute im Einsatz bis zuletzt als ich das Verlorene Teil gesehen hab.







Außen ist sie schon gut gebraucht dafür ist sie innen gut in Schuss. Schnur braucht sie auch mal eine neue.





So groß müsste das Teil unten sein.
Fehlt da evtl noch eine Schraube ?


----------



## Jason (17. April 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Es ist zumindest eine der ersten Version da sie noch mit Noris Shakespeare und noch nicht mit GD gemarkt ist.
> Die letzte Version müsste eine Shakespeare 2031 GF sein.
> Der geschwungene Bügel beim festen  Schnurlaufröllchen ist ein festes Anzeichen für die erste Serie.


Genau. GD war das 1. Update und GF das 2.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. April 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ja ich hab die an meiner 2lbs Karpfenrute im Einsatz bis zuletzt als ich das Verlorene Teil gesehen hab.
> Außen ist sie schon gut gebraucht dafür ist sie innen gut in Schuss.



Die schaut doch bis auf den oberflächlichen Abrieb gut aus. Könnte man mal was pinseln, wenn sie Pause hat.
Mattschwarz scheint ja überall schnell weggeschabt worden zu sein, lässt sich aber am besten ausbessern.

Die Sache mit gelockerter kleiner Schraube und Wegfall des Seitendeckels hatte ich auch schon 2mal bei einer Shakespeare, nach dem ersten Mal hab ich das Blech aber wiedergefunden.
Wenn man noch eine andere Rolle mit dem Teil als Vorlage hat, könnte man sich sogar recht leicht aus einem dünnen Blech wieder eine Platte schneiden und bischen überlackieren, das tut ja nichts außer abdecken.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. April 2020)

Die Rolle hat Patina das muss so bleiben man darf ihr äußerlich ruhig ansehen das sie gebraucht ist. Innerlich muss sie topp sein.

@eiszeit 
Passt die Platte von dir?


----------



## eiszeit (18. April 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Fehlt da evtl noch eine Schraube ?



Ne Josef,
da gehört keine Schraube hin. Das Teil wird unten durch eine Nut gehalten und oben
durch den Bügelwinkelhebel. Kann gut sein das die Bügelschraube gelockert war und das
Teil dann rausgerutscht ist.
Hab auch anhand der Rollenzeichnungen gesehen, das Teil ist an der 1400 und 2000 gleich.
An die 1400 (hatte ich gerade im Büro) hab ich das Teil probiert und es passt.









Wüde immer soweit möglich ein Teil nehmen das Original ist.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (18. April 2020)

@eiszeit 
Besten Dank für die infos. 

Ich melde mich per PN bei dir.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. April 2020)

Ich hab gerade mal meine Quick 4000 in die Finger bekommen und fotografiert.
Weil ich am Bügel auch noch nicht dran war und die Montage ohne Verschraubung mich jetzt echt ein bischen gewundert hat.
Das Plättchen ist vom Material her ziemlich dick, verglichen mit einer Sigma.


----------



## eiszeit (18. April 2020)

Ist halt DAM und dann noch die 1000er Serie, einfach deutsche Wertarbeit


----------



## geomas (23. April 2020)

Mir sind drei alte (oder „ältere”) Shakespeares zugeflogen.

- eine kleine Ball Bearing 2200, genau so eine hab ich schon (und lieb sie an einer alten Schwingspitzrute)

- eine erwartungsgemäß etwas größere Ball Bearing 2205 II

- und eine zu meinem Erstaunen recht große Ball Bearing 2200, sie wiegt etwa 350gr und der Außendurchmesser der Spule beträgt in etwa 6cm

Damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet, ich dachte, alle Ball Bearings 2200 wären gleich groß, größer wären dann die 2205...

Ist aber egal, es sind schöne Rollen, ich muß mir nur noch den passenden Verwendungszweck einfallen lassen.
Die „große 2200” und auch die 2205 II sind sicher tauglich für Angelei auf Karpfen.


edit: hier sind ein zwei Foto, frisch aus dem Garten:





kleine und große Shakespeare 2200 Ball Bearing​




oben die neue alte 2205 II
darunter die beiden neuen alten Shakespeare 2200 Ball Bearing​


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. April 2020)

Wenn bei dir so kleine Kärpflein rumschwimmen...sicherlich.
Für mich sind das allesamt noch sehr kleine Rollen, für dich eher riesige Geschosse.
Daran sieht man mal wieder vortrefflich, wie stark sich Angler doch mittlerweile differenzieren und auch spezialisieren....und das ist auch ganz gewiss gut so.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. April 2020)

Da muss ich @Bimmelrudi durchaus recht geben.
Eine 2220 wäre bei zum Karpfenfischen noch genau richtig wobei eine 2250 bzw. 2050 (wie erst kürzlich instandgesetzt) schon eher Riesen.

@geomas
Sei mal so nett und mache ein Foto der großen 2200. Meines Wissens sind die Rollen Europa Klasse Deluxe 2200, die baugleiche BB 2200 I und die BB 2200 II in etwas gleich groß aber immer noch die kleinsten der Serie. Die erwähnte 2205 dürfte so in etwa die Größe einer 2220 haben. Was man ausschließen kann ist ein vertauschter Seitendeckel da auf die kleine keiner der Größeren draufpasst.

Ergänzung:
Ein großes Danke nochmal an @eiszeit für den zugesanten Seitendeckel für mein Quick 2000. Es fehlt jetzt nur noch neue Schnur und dann kanns wider ab mit ihr ans Wasser.


----------



## geomas (24. April 2020)

Danke für die Hinweise in Sachen Shakespeare Ball Bearing 2200!

Die 2205 II wird wohl an der Abu Legerlite 223 bleiben (eine Medium/Heavy Leger) und Mono von um die 10 Pfund Tragkraft erhalten.
Die kleine BB 2200 kommt sicher an eine der alten Swingtipruten, die große eventuell an meine „gute” Abu Legerlite 223.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2020)

Das dunkelgrün dieser Serien gefällt mir sehr gut!  

Die erste Ambidex-Prototype war auch noch in dem Grün, als direkter Nachfolger der letzten 2200-II vom gleichen Japan-Hersteller.
Neben schwarz eine der wirklich allzeit gefälligen Farben.
Ich stelle gerade fest , dass ich wohl keine solche in dem grün mehr habe.

Wieso machst du daraus ein nur Schwarzweiß? 
Wobei das alten Katalogbildern natürlich sehr nahe kommt.

Leider haben die Shakespeare diese Farbgebung in dem aufkommenden Metallic- und Glitterblitzer-Zeitalter nicht beibehalten! 
Was auch bei den Autos ziemlich fürchterlich abging.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich stelle gerade fest , dass ich wohl keine solche in dem grün mehr habe.



Da wirste leider auch nicht mehr ohne weiteres rankommen, außer du findest sie per Zufall hierzulande mal.
Ansonsten gab es die grünen Erstmodelle hierzulande eigentlich gar nicht, die waren vorrangig für Nordamerika gedacht...auch da sind sie mittlerweile immer seltener.
Die originalen Ohmori Diamonds wird man vermutlich nur noch im Mutterland finden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2020)

Hab schon ein paarmal drauf geschaut, aber der Preislevel und eben auch die Auslandsbestellung haben es bisher verhindert.

Die nächste Lösung wird einfach selbermachen sein,
keine der Doubles für den Wassereinsatz bleibt ungeschoren, die sind vogelfrei für alle Experimente! 

Z.B. diesen doofen Rechtshand-Gewindespeicher der hellblau-metallic Ambidex habe ich schon mal bei einigen entfernt, das war sofort praktischer beim nord(see)deutschen Geflatter mit Schnur um die Rolle.
Dunkelgrün, Dunkelblau oder eben Schwarz, das ist hier die Frage. 


Da fällt mir ein:
Das etwas hellere Grün eine Nachbarserienrolle der 2200-II war noch schöner,
ein Clone mit Fisherman-Labelung - der Shakespeare 2273 von um 1978 (da im Katalog enthalten).
Das war meine erste schwere Stationärrolle zum Angeln auf den sagenhaften Zwischenahner Wels. 
Zum Preis von 48DM (gerade nachgeschaut), was damals für mich ein kleines Vermögen war.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. April 2020)

Mit ner Auslandsbestellung hab ich ja eigentlich kein Problem...nur lohnt das schon fast nicht mehr wenn man sich die Portogebühren gerade aus den einzelnen Bundesstaaten der USA mal antut.
Die übersteigen häufig öfter mal den eigentlichen Preis der ersteigerten Ware. Und dann kommt letztlich auch nochmal bissl Steuer obendrauf.

Also wenns wirklich nur zum Benutzen sein soll, dann besser nen günstiges Double nehmen und einfach mal kreativ werden nach seinem Gusto.


----------



## geomas (24. April 2020)

Könnt Ihr die Ball Bearing 2200 und 2205II ungefähr datieren? Ich habe so gar keine Vorstellung - 70er Jahre?


----------



## eiszeit (24. April 2020)

Die Ball Bearing Serie Anfang der 70iger Jahre.





Ab 1974 die Ball Bearing II





Ein paar Daten zu deinen Rollen:
Ball Bearing 2200: Schnurfassung ca. 100m/0,30mm,Übersetzung 1:5,0, damalige Kosten 39,00 DM, Gewicht ca. 195g
Ball Bearing II 2205:  Schnurfassung ca. 100m/0,35mm,Übersetzung 1:4,1, damalige Kosten 48,00 DM, Gewicht ca. 260g

Dann ergänze ich halt noch die,
Ball Bearing 2220:  Schnurfassung ca. 100m/0,45mm,Übersetzung 1:3,75, damalige Kosten 48,00 DM, Gewicht ca. 355g
Diese Zwischengröße bezogen auf die Schnurfassung gab es bei der Ball Bearing II nicht.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. April 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr die Ball Bearing 2200 und 2205II ungefähr datieren? Ich habe so gar keine Vorstellung - 70er Jahre?



Ja Anfang bis Mitte der 70er Jahre. 

Lieber Georg die Große 2200 ist eine 2220  du hast sicher die dritte 3 überlesen.
Die 2220 gefällt mir besser wie die 2200 II schon wegen der Grünen Farbe.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. April 2020)

@eiszeit 
Walter weißt du ob die BB 2260 I so groß ist wie ne Europa Klasse 2050.
So eine große ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## geomas (24. April 2020)

Oh, das ist mir jetzt aber wirklich peinlich - ich habe tatsächlich die dritte „2” übersehen. DANKE!

Also habe ich jetzt zwei Ball Bearing 2200, eine 2220, und je eine Ball Bearing II 2200 und 2205. 
Dabei werd ich es wohl erstmal belassen. Vielleicht kommt noch ne Sigma dazu, aber das eilt nun gar nicht.

Danke für die Detailinformationen und die Datierung!


----------



## eiszeit (24. April 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @eiszeit
> Walter weißt du ob die BB 2260 I so groß ist wie ne Europa Klasse 2050.
> So eine große ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.


Josef, von der Größe kommt die 2050 an die 2260 Ball Bearing nicht ran.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. April 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ja Anfang bis Mitte der 70er Jahre.
> 
> Lieber Georg die Große 2200 ist eine 2220  du hast sicher die dritte 3 überlesen.
> Die 2220 gefällt mir besser wie die 2200 II schon wegen der Grünen Farbe.



Das erklärt nun auch einiges in Bezug auf die Annahme von Georg, die "2200" wäre deutlich größer.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (25. April 2020)

@eiszeit
Danke fürs vergleichfoto.
Eine 2050 ist ja schon keine kleine Rolle aber die 2260 setzt da wohl wirklich nochmal einen drauf.
Wäre ein interessantes Modell.

@Bimmelrudi
Mit den vielen 2en ist schnell eine überlesen, kommt in den besten Kreisen vor. 
So etwas ähnliches hatte ich mir schon gedacht, dafür hätten evtl die Plaketten vom Seitendeckel nicht gepasst.
Wobei selbst die einer 2220 nicht in die Vertiefungen einer 2200 gepasst hätten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Josef, von der Größe kommt die 2050 an die 2260 Ball Beraing nicht ran.


Kannst du die 2260 BB größenmäßig mit einer Sigma 2200-080 vergleichen?
Könnte passen, wenn ich mir mal 2450 neben 2200-080 vorstelle ..

Das Shakespeare Größenschema mit der nachgestellten 2/3-stelligen Zahlengruppe (auf 100m Mono-Durchmesser basiert)
ist ja leider nicht mehr so einfach zuordnenbar zur alten Nummerierung in
den letzten beiden bzw. vornehmlich der dritten Stelle der 4-Stelligen Typennummer.

Ich versuche mal eine Tabelle :

```
2x99  alt 100m 0.20mm , neu 100m 0.25mm   2x00-025
2x__  alt 100m 0.25mm , neu 100m 0.30mm   2x00-030
2x00  alt 100m 0.30mm , neu 100m 0.35mm   2x00-035
2x05  alt 100m 0.35mm , neu 100m 0.40mm   2x00-040
2x10  alt 100m 0.40mm , neu 100m 0.50mm   2x00-050
2x20  alt 100m 0.45mm , neu 100m 0.55mm   (2x00-055 (gabs nicht mehr))
2x30  alt 100m 0.50mm , neu 100m 0.60mm   2x00-060
2x40  alt 100m 0.55mm , neu 100m 0.70mm   2x00-070
2x50  alt 100m 0.60mm , neu 100m 0.75mm   (2x00-075 (gabs nicht mehr))
2x60  alt 100m 0.75mm , neu 100m 0.80mm   2x00-080
```

Klappt ja sogar mit dem  "code"-Tag.

EDIT Änderungen Tabelle: 1


----------



## eiszeit (25. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kannst du die 2260 BB größenmäßig mit einer Sigma 2200-080 vergleichen?
> Könnte passen, wenn ich mir mal 2450 neben 2200-080 vorstelle ..



Die Ball Bearing 2260 ist etwas größer und trotzdem mit ihren 710g leichter als die Sigma


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2020)

Aha, danke! 

Im Prinzip hatte Shakespeare diese "große" Größe aber doch schon länger, das war mir nicht bekannt.

Findest du Fehler in der Tabelle ?
Excenter-Zusatzzwischenzahnradverlegung hatten die Rollenserien vor der {2430,2450} Mod.1975 alle noch nicht ?


----------



## eiszeit (25. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Findest du Fehler in der Tabelle ?


Ja, linke Spalte ohne die beiden oberen Zeilen.
Die Ball Bearing und die Ball Bearing II hat gem. Katalog eine Schnurfassung von 100m/0,75mm
Die recht Spalte sind die Sigmas?
Da könnte ich bei der 2200 070 mit 100m/0,70mm dienen.


----------



## eiszeit (25. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Excenter-Zusatzzwischenzahnradverlegung hatten die Rollenserien vor der {2430,2450} Mod.1975 alle noch nicht ?



Meinst du das zweite Zahnrad zum Spulenhub?
Also wenn es das Zahnrad ist, dann *glaub* ich nicht. Ich müsste um es genau zu sagen die Rollen
öffnen, da komme ich jetzt nicht dazu.
Die große Ball Bearing 2260 hab ich gerade geöffnet, die hat das Zahnrad nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die Ball Bearing und die Ball Bearing II hat gem. Katalog eine Schnurfassung von 100m/0,75mm
> Die recht Spalte sind die Sigmas?
> Da könnte ich bei der 2200 070 mit 100m/0,70mm dienen.


Welche BB und BB II genau, die 60er ?
ja, rechts Sigmas, davon habe ich alle 2200er da.
Aber nix vor den 24x0er.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Meinst du das zweite Zahnrad zum Spulenhub?
> Also wenn es das Zahnrad ist, dann *glaub* ich nicht. Ich müsste um es genau zu sagen die Rollen
> öffnen, da komme ich jetzt nicht dazu.
> Die große Ball Bearing 2260 hab ich gerade geöffnet, die hat das Zahnrad nicht.


Bei den 2400,2401 und 2200 Sigma weiß ich die Typen genau, aber von davor nicht.
2400,2410,2499,2401,2200-025,2200-030,2200-035,2200-040 haben eine Direktkopplung ans Großrad,
in den größeren Modellen jeweils ist es das zweite Spulenhubrad mit einem Excenternocken, 
den eingeschraubten Stahlstift kann man sogar von außen rechts sehen, wenn nicht durch Schildchen zugeklebt.
Ich wüsste nicht, ob die Rollen mit den alten Nicht-Überwurfspulen schon überhaupt so ein zweites Spulenhubrad hatten. 

Oder ob Daiwa mit der Silver-Serie oder Shakespeare mit der 24x0er das überhaupt neu eingeführt haben, geht da evtl. um wenige Monate 1974/75. 
Ich bin mir mit Bimmelrudi noch nicht ganz einig, wer der Inventor dieser neuen Stationär-Linie war.


----------



## eiszeit (25. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Welche BB und BB II genau, die 60er ?
> ja, rechts Sigmas, davon habe ich alle 2200er da.
> Aber nix vor den 24x0er.


Ja es ist die 60er bei der BB und BB II, die haben gem. Katalog eine Schnurfassung von 100m/0,75mm
und die Sigma 2200 070 hat 100m/0,70mm Schnurfassung gem. Katalog.


----------



## eiszeit (25. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei den 2400,2401 und 2200 Sigma weiß ich die Typen genau, aber von davor nicht.
> 2400,2410,2499,2401,2200-025,2200-030,2200-035,2200-040 haben eine Direktkopplung ans Großrad,
> in den größeren Modellen jeweils ist es das zweite Spulenhubrad mit einem Excenternocken,
> den eingeschraubten Stahlstift kann man sogar von außen rechts sehen, wenn nicht durch Schildchen zugeklebt.
> ...


Ich glaubs auch nicht das die alten Shakespeare mit der innenliegenden Spule das zweite Zahnrad haben.

Auf die Schnelle fällt mir in dem Zeitfenster da nur die 800er Serie von Ryobi ein. Die gab es in den Modellen
805,806,807 und 808 ein. Da hatten die drei großen ein zweites Zahnrad zum Spulehub.
Verkauf in *Deutschland* um 1973. Ich glaub in Dänemark, da war sie goldfarbig etwas früher.
Leg mal ein Foto bei.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2020)

Aha, Ryobi war auch ganz früh mit dabei  , sieht man schön den Vorgängergenerationen-Einfluss noch an der Spule in Rollenfarbe.
Die Ähnlichkeit zu den Rotoren der 2400 in der Feingestaltung ist erstaunlich.
Den bis in die jüngste Zeit weitergepflegten Bügel mit Überbrückung des Schnurlaufröllchen also schon zu der Zeit, wow!
Den liebe ich in der Formvollendung bei den letzten Applause.

Von der 2200 II BB gabs ja auch eine spätere letzte Version mit Alu-Spule in elox-silber, die war den 2400 noch ähnlicher. Sowas wie ein krasser Modewechsel bei den Stationären.
Nur sieht man die seltener, auf dem Foto von dir sind jedoch ein paar.
Ich schätze, der Schnurablauf über die Spulenkante ist bei denen glatter als bei den in Rollenfarbe lackierten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. April 2020)

Die Ball Bearings haben ein Kegelradgetriebe...kein Excentergetriebe.

Welcher Rollenbauer nun der erste mit Excenter am Markt war, darauf möcht ich mich gar nicht festlegen.
Einerseits weiß ich nichtmal, ob es auf diese Antriebsart ein bekundetes Patent gab, und noch weniger wer dieses wohl inne hatte.
Am sogenannten Schlitten haben sie alle irgendwie mal rumgedoktert (siehe S-Curve), am Prinzip ändert das aber eigentlich nix.

Ich würd mich auch nicht darauf festnageln wollen ob es überhaupt ein Japaner war, das denke ich sogar eher weniger.
Die Japaner haben damals zuallererst erstmal kopiert was geht, quasi ähnlich was wir heute von China kennen.

Ist so ähnlich wie bei den übergreifenden Spulen. Daiwa behauptet selbst heute noch, das sie die ersten waren die diese Art auf den Markt brachte.
Das stimmt aber keineswegs, Rollen mit übergreifender Spule gab es auch schon in den 40er Jahren, Daiwa gründete sind erst in den 50ern.

Fakt ist aber, diese Art von Rollengetriebe gab es auch schon in den späten 60ern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Ball Bearings haben ein Kegelradgetriebe...kein Excentergetriebe.


Verwechselt du dabei was mit Excenter und Hypoid?

Hab jetzt vorsichtshalber auch erstmal im Web nachgeschaut: 








						Kegelradgetriebe – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Hypoidantrieb – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Ambidex und Silver haben ein besonderes schräggeschnittenes Hypoidgetriebe wegen der beidseitig durchgehenden Großradachse zum einfachen Kurbel umstecken, welche erheblich versetzt oberhalb der Stationärachse durchgeht.
Das hatten die früheren Rollentypen mit ihrem einseitigen langen Lagerstutzen noch nicht.
Kegelrad war bei den älteren Typen an sich das Ritzel (Pinion), wo das Großrad genau mittig/in-Durchmesserlinie drauf ging, und die Lagerung des Großrades nur zu einer Seite (meist rechts) weg.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2020)

Die Bauart mit Großradachse über Stationachse ist sogar immer noch gültig, gerade nachgeschaut:
2014 hat Shimano mit ihrer neuen Stella FI nur den Wormschaft-Verleger hochgesetzt, nicht die Großradachse herunter.





Die mit Ambidex und Silver und wahrscheinlich den Ryobi 800 grundsätzlich einführte Bauweise ist also bis heute gültig.
Wie Wollebre letztens mal mit GS9 versus aktuelle Saltiga auch schön mit Fotos und Erklärung gezeigt hat.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. April 2020)

Stimmt natürlich..nen richtiges Kegelradgetriebe schaut noch etwas anders aus. Hätte mich besser ausdrücken sollen.

Der Schlitten sitzt hier nicht am Ende der Achse zur Huberzeugung, sondern auf einem Pin am Großrad.

Ich häng mal nen Bild einer Shakespeare Deluxe 2210 (Europa-Klasse) an


----------



## dawurzelsepp (26. April 2020)

Das wäre ne Europa klasse Deluxe @Bimmelrudi die Europa klasse ist grau in der Farbe.

Von der Europa klasse bis zur BB XXXX II wurde alles eig gleich aufgebaut da hat es nur wenige Erneuerungen gegeben.
Das Getriebe mit den Zahnrädern ist da immer gleich geblieben, da würde aschkenasische zweites Ritzel verbaut.

Von der Größe der BB 2260 fällt mir grad ein müsste die Standard 2018/2019 fast identisch sein. Hab sie gestern mal kurz verglichen, die wäre auch nochmal ne Nummer größer wie ne 2050.

Bei Diskussionen wie Ambidex und Sigma bin ich definitiv raus


----------



## Jason (26. April 2020)

Eure Shakespeare Diskussionen sind sehr interessant. Schreibe heute Abend auch mal einen Bericht dazu. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (26. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Bauart mit Großradachse über Stationachse ist sogar immer noch gültig, gerade nachgeschaut:
> 2014 hat Shimano mit ihrer neuen Stella FI nur den Wormschaft-Verleger hochgesetzt, nicht die Großradachse herunter.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe mir diesen Film von der Stella angeschaut und er hat mir zu denken gegeben.
Nämlich: mir wurde gesagt, dass die Ryobi Zauber ein Wormshaftgetriebe und die Ryobi Apllause ein Excentergetriebe haben.
Wenn ich mir aber die Explosionszeichnungen (Zauber, Applause) von den beiden Rollen anschaue, würde ich sagen, dass sie eigentlich fast identisches Hauptgetriebe haben - keine Ahnung, wie man es nennt (Hypoidgetriebe? Schneckengetriebe?)
Der unterschied sehe ich nur in dem Verleger - die Zauber hat einen Wormshaftverleger und die Applause einen anderen (excenter?)
Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, wenn ich hier irgendwelche Dummheiten geschrieben habe - ich muss nämlich gestehen, dass ich von Maschinenbau und Getrieben sehr wenig Ahnung habe und eigentlich erst hier im Anglerboard zum ersten Mal von verschiedenen Getriebearten gelesen habe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2020)

Bilch, das hast du genau richtig beobachtet,
die Begriffsverwirrung zwischen dem Hauptantriebsgetriebe und dem Schnurverlegeantrieb ist leider sehr verbreitet.
Bei den alten Rollen gab es das auch einfach nicht.
Heute haben wir mindestens, wenn nicht mehr:
2 verbreitete und viele sonderliche Direktkopplungen, 2 Excentervarianten, 3 Wormshaftvarianten.

Wir sind ja oben schon recht dicht an der Jahreszahl 1973 mit der ersten Einführung dieser Excentervariante in der erfolgreichen Ausführung (wie immer noch heute) mit einem hinten liegenden nachfolgenden Zusatzzahnrad (eigentlich sind es sogar 2 mehr, also insgesamt 3 Räder), mittels Nocken am Excenterrad und der Schlitten-Kopplung an die Stationärachse.
Meines Wissen war Mitchell sehr früh mit einer aufwendigeren Zahnradmimik erfolgreich am Markt, die weit über Direktkopplung wie das simple oben von Bimmelrudi gezeigte Mitnehmen der Stationärachse an einem einfachen Nocken auf dem Groß-/Hauptrad hinausgeht.
Bei den alten Rollen mit Direktkopplung bis hin zur Quick 100x gibt es keine weiteren Getriebeteile oder -anteile.

Bei Zauber und Applause ist in der Tat der größte Rollenanteil gleich und tauschbar, nur der Verlegeantrieb ist anders, einmal nach bewährter Ryobi/Daiwa Art (die haben um 2000 zusammen gearbeitet) , und einmal ein recht aufwendiger vielteiliger (+5) Wormschaftantrieb in der Art der Stella AR/FA.
So weitgehend gleich mit aber genau diesem einen Unterschied sind mir keine anderen Rollen bekannt.
Beide haben das Hypoidgetriebe für den Hauptantrieb, nur ist das zweite Zahnrad für den Neben-Schnurverlegeantrieb anders angesetzt, einmal fix, einmal abnehmbar..
Die günstigen Varianten meist aus Kunststoffgehäuseteilen sind immer in der Bauart der Applause.
Auf den beiden verlinkten Seiten hat sich jeeemand sehr viel Mühe gegeben , der mag die wohl auch so gerne wie ich.

Von Shimano um 2000 bis 2005 gab es auch etwas ähnliches, da waren die günstigeren FD Wormshaftmodelle Stradic/Ultegra/Biomaster noch ähnlich zu den mit Excenterzusatzradverlegung (noch weit vor Varispeed) Sedona/Sahara, Spulen und Kurbeln tauschbar.


----------



## Bilch (26. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wir sind ja oben schon recht dicht an der Jahreszahl 1973 mit der ersten Einführung dieser Excentervariante in der erfolgreichen Ausführung (wie immer noch heute) mit einem hinten liegenden nachfolgenden Zusatzzahnrad (eigentlich sind es sogar 2 mehr, also insgesamt 3 Räder), mittels Nocken dem Excenterrad und der Schlitten-Kopplung an die Stationärachse.


Liege ich da falsch, oder hatte die Dam Super schon diese art von Getriebe?


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. April 2020)

Bei der DAM Super kann ich dir das nicht sagen, bei der DAM Microlite 265 sieht es zwar so aus aber die Übertragung ist doch anders. Dort ist ein Schneckenradgetriebe verbaut, wobei das Schneckenrad dann durch eine Verlängerung ein zweites Zahnrad antreibt, diese bewegt dann durch einen Pinion die Rotorstange und erzeugt dadurch den Hub. Durch die unterschiedlichen Schneckengänge auf der Messingbuchse verlangsamte man die Hubgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2020)

Ich kenne die zwar überhaupt nicht eigenhändig und bin vor 1975 sehr unbedarft was die vorzeitigen Rollen betrifft, 
aber mit dem was man von der DAM Super 270 zuden Innereien+Explosion finden kann ist die vollkommen anders, noch anderser als alle anderen. 
Sie hat auf der langen Ritzelstange noch ein zweites Schneckenritzel hinten mit drauf, was ein zusätzliches Schneckenrad für den Kilometerzähler antreibt. Der Stationärachsenspulenhub wird da mit sogar einem Zwischenlagerröllchen abgenommen. Technisch ein interessantes feines Stück, auch dem abnehmbaren und damit wechselbaren Fuß finde ich klasse, das ist echt mal eine nachhaltige Konstruktion!
Da ist noch nichts von bogenverzahntem Hypoidgetriebe und Beidseit-Kurbel drin zu sehen.


----------



## eiszeit (26. April 2020)

Ne da liegst du nicht falsch, Der Spulenhub wird per zweitem Zahnrad gewährleistet.
Die 270 hat ein Schneckenradgetriebe mit Spulenhub per zweitem Zahnrad.

Ich bin ja auch kein Maschinenbauer, ich versuch es als Laie mal zu erklären.
Ich halt es so das ich die Antriebe einfach trenne.

Da gibt es einmal den* Hauptantrieb*, da leitest du die Kraft durch das Kurbeln ein.
Da kannman bei den meisten alten Rollen unterscheiden,
das *Schneckenradgetriebe *wie bei den meisten alten DAM (270,330 ect.), da sitzt das Antriebsrad auf dem Ritzel
und
das *Kegelradgetriebe,* das kennen wir z. B. bei den Shakespeare Ball Bearing, da sitzt das Antriebsrad neben dem Ritzel,

Dann hab wir noch den *Spulenhub* der muß ja auch noch gelöst werden.
Da gibt es einmal (zur damaligen Zeit)
die Möglichkeit mit *zweitem Zahnrad * und ohne *Zahnrad*.

Dann gibt es als Form des Kegelradantriebes das sog. Hypoidgetriebe. Da hat* Nordlichtangler *
einen Link angeführt oder den Begriff selbst bei google eingeben.
Da sind einfach die Achsen (Kurbelachse und Hauptachse) versetzt.

Ich weiß nicht ob heute noch mit Schneckenradgetriebe gearbeitet wird (ich glaub evtl. Penn) aber
ich denke der Kegelradantrieb ist bei fast allen Rollen drinnen.

Früher wurde da mehr herumexperimitiert,
Ich leg mal ein Foto von zwei Ofmer Rollen (Italien) bei die in Deutschland u. a. von der Fa. Ertl/München
vertrieben wurden.




Man sieht sofort, das Antriebsrad sitzt auf dem Ritzel ==> Schneckenradgetriebe.
Der Spulenhub wurde jeweils anders gelöst, einmal duch den Schwunghebel (so kennen wir es bei der Z. B. DAM Quick 330)
und einmal durch zwei Zahnräder mit unterschiedlichem Durchmesser und dem Schlitten.

Aber wie oben schon gesagt ich bin da kein Fachmann vor allem mit den neueren Rollen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. April 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein Bild vom Innenleben
> Anhang anzeigen 341192



Man sieht es hier sehr schön und deutlich...die Quick Super hatte das gleiche System verbaut.
Die kleine Microlite lässt sich auch ganz easy auf Rechtshand umbauen ohne extra Teile...die Kurbel wird eingeschraubt.

Die Quick Super ist dahingehend interessant, da es von ihr auch eine 2-Gang Version gab. Technisch gesehen zu der Zeit sicher etwas Eigenständiges.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. April 2020)

Es gibt auch noch eine weitere Möglichkeit für den Spulenhub mittels Oscillation-Gear (also das kleine zweite Zahnrad), welches man bei älteren Rollen vorallem bei diversen kleineren Olympics (zb VOS) findet, bei modernen Rollen bei diversen Okumas (Longbow hat auch das System).
Okuma selber nennt dieses System RES II, Olympic nannte es Elyptic Gear. Hier wird ein weiteres, elyptisch geformtes Zahnrad zwischen dem eigentlichen Zahnrad für den Hub und dem verdeckt liegenden kleinem Antriebsritzel hinter dem Großrad geschaltet. Die elyptische Form soll verhindern, das die allseits bekannten Täler beim Bespulen auftreten.


----------



## Bilch (28. April 2020)

Wie ich hier schon ein- oder zweimal erwähnt habe, wollte ich mir von den alten Rollen nur noch die Quick 110N zulegen. Dies erwies sich jedoch als etwas schwieriger als ich zuerst gedacht habe. Die 330er und 550er werden immer wieder angeboten und man kann sie recht günstig erwerben. Bei den kleinen ist es leider nicht so; sie sind um einiges seltener und dementsprechend teurer. Auch in der Bucht erreichen sie hohe Preise. Es hat also eine Weile gedauert, bis ich eine fand, bei der ich einen akzeptablen Preis vereinbaren konnte. Als der Verkäufer mir aber zum selben Preis noch die Microlite angeboten hat, konnte ich der Versuchung nicht widerstehen 

DAM Quick 110N:













DAM Quick Microlite:




@eiszeit zu Folge handelt sich bei mir um das zweite Model (die Nummer 265 ist an dem Gehäuse gut erkennbar)




Einer der Vorbesitzer hat das Kugellager schon ausgewechselt (mit einem gekapselten) 













Beim ersten Bespulen habe ich bei der 110N eine extrem konische Schnurverelgung gekriegt. Offensichtlich war das ein Serienfehler bei der 110N, denn dieses Wickelbild habe ich schon bei vielen in der Bucht angebotenen Rollen gesehen. Mit einer weiteren Unterlegscheibe konnte ich das Problem lösen.

Die 110N hat ihren ersten Praxistest zwar gut gemeistert, beim Drill wollte aber auch eine voll geöffnete Bremse die Schnur kaum freigeben (an Wasser angekommen ließ sich die Schnur problemlos von der Rolle ziehen). Zuhause habe ich die Sache überprüft. Ein Grund war die sehr weiche und nachgiebige Rute in Kombination mit einer dehnungsreichen Mono. Der zweite Grund war aber, dass sich die Spule ziemlich schwer und ruckelnd auf der Bremshülse drehen lies. Als ich die Hülse bzw. den Spulenkanal gereinigt, poliert und geölt habe, dreht sich die Spule wieder glatt und ohne jegliche Reibung.

Die Microlite finde ich noch besonders toll. Bei der Rolle gibt es absolut kein Spiel, nirgendwo, sei es bei der Kurbel, dem Antriebsrad, der Schnecke, Spule oder bei der Achse  Noch etwas finde ich bei dieser Rolle faszinant, die Lederbremscheibe. Und diese ist bei meiner Rolle zum Glück sehr gut erhalten. Die Bremse funktioniert übrigens besser als die Bremsen bei meinen anderen Quick rollen, gut einstellbar und absolut ruckelfrei


----------



## Shura (28. April 2020)

Glückwunsch zur Microlite, die Rolle ist ein Schmuckstück!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. April 2020)

Feine Sache , besonders die Zerlegebilder!
Da hast du echt was getan und aufbereitet.

Die Microlite hat auf dem kleinen messingfarbenen Zahnrad (Bild mitte rechts über dem Großrad)
den Excenternocken drauf?

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie gut dir diese kleinen Typen auf dauer am Wasser gefallen, an der Bremse biste ja schon dran.


----------



## eiszeit (28. April 2020)

Von mir auch Glückwunsch und Petri zu der großen Forelle.

Ah, das gewechselte Kugelager passt wie die Faust aufs Auge. In den 60er Jahren wurden bei DAM Gunzenhausen Kugellager
der benachbarten Fa . Kugelmüller bezogen und in ihren Rollen verbaut. Ca. 1994 wurde Kugelmüller von der Schäefflergruppe
übernehmen, da gehört auch die Marke FAG welches auf dem Kugellager steht dazu.

Glückwusnch auch zum zerlegen und der weiteren Unterlegscheibe in Sachen Schnurwicklung.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Microlite hat auf dem kleinen messingfarbenen Zahnrad (Bild mitte rechts über dem Großrad)
> den Excenternocken drauf?
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt, wie gut dir diese kleinen Typen auf dauer am Wasser gefallen, an der Bremse biste ja schon dran.



Auf dem 3. Bild von unten bei @Bilch , das kleine linke Zahnrad. Dort sitzt der kleine Nocken, nochmals mit frei drehbarer Hülse gelagert. Sprich der hintere anders geschnittene Teil des Pinions (Ritzel) ist für den Hub zuständig.

Bei der Microlite und auch bei den Quick Super muß man beim Zusammenbau sehr genau arbeiten und mitunter auch viel rumprobieren. Die beiden Rollen haben wirklich null Spiel in ihren Bauteilen, das ist kein Vergleich zu den späteren 110-550er oder noch späteren Modellen.
Es kommt sogar gar nicht so selten vor, das man beim Zusammenbau der gereinigten und geschmierten Bauteile wirklich Distanzscheiben über hat, eben weil sie dann nicht mehr passen.
Das betrifft vorrangig die beiden durchsichtigen Kunststoffringe am Großrad.

Noch etwas, was dich vielleicht interessieren dürfte: Die Verzahnung für die Rücklaufsperre (am Großrad) hat 10 Greifpunkte. Für eine so kleine Rolle durchaus beachtlich zu der Zeit.

Die Fettung spielt bei der kleinen Microlite auch nochmal ne Rolle...hier sollte man eher ein sehr weiches Fett nehmen. Ein Fett wie in meiner obigen gezeigten Microlite ist eher ungeeignet da zu fest.
Ich habe es dennoch damit gemacht, da ich die Rolle halt auch nur inner Vitrine lasse und nicht mehr damit fische.


@Bilch : Glückwunsch zur Microlite, für mich persönlich neben der Quick Super die beste Rolle die von DAM je gebaut wurde.


----------



## Bilch (28. April 2020)

Shura schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Microlite, die Rolle ist ein Schmuckstück!


Stimmt, meine UL Rute sieht jetzt viel besser aus 






Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Microlite hat auf dem kleinen messingfarbenen Zahnrad (Bild mitte rechts über dem Großrad)
> den Excenternocken drauf?


Genau, der Nocken bzw. das Führungstück kommt auf das kleine Zahnrad, man muss auf das Zahnrad aber zuerst ein Rölchen draufstecken. Hier noch ein Bild:






Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, wie gut dir diese kleinen Typen auf dauer am Wasser gefallen, an der Bremse biste ja schon dran.


Ich habe vor die alten vor allem dann zu benutzen, wenn Mono die bessere Alternative ist.
Ist aber so wie bei Autos. Es ist sicherer und angenehmer ein neues Auto zu fahren, aber die Fahrt mit einem VW Käfer hat schon was an sich … 



eiszeit schrieb:


> Glückwusnch auch zum zerlegen und der weiteren Unterlegscheibe in Sachen Schnurwicklung.


Bei der 331N habe ich zwei E-Spulen bekommen und kann eine für Ersatzteile benutzen 



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bei der Microlite und auch bei den Quick Super muß man beim Zusammenbau sehr genau arbeiten und mitunter auch viel rumprobieren. Die beiden Rollen haben wirklich null Spiel in ihren Bauteilen, das ist kein Vergleich zu den späteren 110-550er oder noch späteren Modellen.


Wie wahr! Das Zusammenbauen war viel aufwändiger als bei der 110 und hat einmal länger gedauert als zuerst gedacht habe.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Es kommt sogar gar nicht so selten vor, das man beim Zusammenbau der gereinigten und geschmierten Bauteile wirklich Distanzscheiben über hat, eben weil sie dann nicht mehr passen.
> Das betrifft vorrangig die beiden durchsichtigen Kunststoffringe am Großrad.


Bei mir gab es nur einen. Heist das, dass einer der Vorbesitzer einen verloren hat?



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Fettung spielt bei der kleinen Microlite auch nochmal ne Rolle...hier sollte man eher ein sehr weiches Fett nehmen. Ein Fett wie in meiner obigen gezeigten Microlite ist eher ungeeignet da zu fest.


Gut, dass Du das erwähnt hast. Ich habe es nämlich vergessen. Als ich das Getriebe zum ersten Mal zusammengebaut habe, musste ich es gleich auch wieder auseinandernehmen und das Fett abwischen, weil die Rolle sich so schwer kurbeln lies. Ich habe die Teile dann sehr sparsam gefettet und das Fett ein Bisschen mit Maschinenöl verdünnt.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> @Bilch : Glückwunsch zur Microlite, für mich persönlich neben der Quick Super die beste Rolle die von DAM je gebaut wurde.


Warum musstest Du das schreiben. Jetzt muss ich mir noch eine Rolle kaufen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. April 2020)

Wenn bei dir nur eine dieser Distanzscheiben drin gewesen ist...nunja, das heißt ja erstmal nix. Möglich das eine zweite nie drin gewesen ist, auch möglich, das ein eventueller Vorbesitzer sie entfernt hat.

Ich denke aber nicht das letzteres der Fall gewesen ist sondern eher das erstere zutreffen wird, ich sag dir auch wie ich darauf komme.
Du hattest weiter vorne das Kugellager erwähnt, gekapselt und mit der Markung FAG. Auch hattest du gemeint, das dieses wohl mal irgendwann getauscht sein müßte durch einen Vorbesitzer.
Ich kann dich beruhigen, das ist das Original-Lager wie es DAM seinerzeit eingebaut hat.
Ich hab mich diesbezüglich mit Fred Oakes aus Amerika unterhalten, es gibt keinen der mehr über die alten Quicks weiß (er hatte auch direkten Kontakt zu einigen Rollenbauern der alten DAM) und ebenso niemanden, dessen E-Teil Lager für die alten Quicks umfangreicher ist.
Er hat schon hunderte dieser alten Rollen unter seine Finger gehabt und wieder zum Leben erweckt, jede Microlite enthält ein FAG-Lager...meine übrigens auch. 


Greif zu wenn du die Chance für eine gute Quick Super siehst, es sind hervorragende Rollen. Die Bremscheiben sind allerdings kleiner wie vielleicht erwartet.


EDIT: Mir fällt grad nochwas ein. Beim Betrachten der zerlegten Microlite mit den ganzen Einzelteilen bei dir, könnte es sein das sich die Messingteile leicht dunkel verfärbt haben nach der Reinigung? Ich kann mich täuschen, es kommt auf dem Bild jedenfalls so rüber als hätten die Bauteile einen leichten Kupferstich bekommen. Wenn das so sein sollte...es ist nicht schlimm, durch Separierung der Bauteile nach Material und auch Verkürzung der Reinungsdauer (vermutlich benutzt du ein Bad?) gerade bei den Messingteilen und auch Kupferscheiben minderst du das deutlich ab.


----------



## Bilch (29. April 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wenn bei dir nur eine dieser Distanzscheiben drin gewesen ist...nunja, das heißt ja erstmal nix. Möglich das eine zweite nie drin gewesen ist, auch möglich, das ein eventueller Vorbesitzer sie entfernt hat.
> 
> Ich denke aber nicht das letzteres der Fall gewesen ist sondern eher das erstere zutreffen wird, ich sag dir auch wie ich darauf komme.
> Du hattest weiter vorne das Kugellager erwähnt, gekapselt und mit der Markung FAG. Auch hattest du gemeint, das dieses wohl mal irgendwann getauscht sein müßte durch einen Vorbesitzer.
> ...


Die Kupferteile waren auch nach dem Putzen schön hell und glänzend, sehen aber auf dem Bild tatsächlich dunkel aus, weil das Foto bei künstlichem Licht gemacht wurde und dazu noch mit meinem Handy, dass keine sehr gute Kamera hat.

Die Teile reinige ich mit Waschbenzin, mit einer alten Zahnbürste und wische sie dann mit einem Handtuch sofort trocken. Bei der Microlite musste ich aber einige Teile (Antriebsrad, Führungstück, Achse) wegen angetrocknetem altem Fett für einige Minuten lang im Benzin baden.

Ich habe aber schon beim zerlegen der 331 bemerkt, dass sich das Äußere des Gehäuses, wenn es in Kontakt mit Waschbenzin, Bremsenreiniger usw. gerät, seltsam weißlich verfärbt (bzw. entfärbt). Mit Maschinenöl bekommt das Gehäuse aber ihre schöne schwarze Farbe wieder zurück.


Zu der 110N muss ich noch etwas sagen. Obwohl nicht als solche angegeben, aber sie ist neben der 331N und 441N eigentlich das dritte Schnellgangmodell in der 110N-550N Serie. Alle drei Rollen haben nämlich laut Katalog eine ÜS von 1:5 (nach meinen Beobachtungen eigentlich eher 1:4,8).




Auch die Microlite hat eine höhere ÜS als damals üblich, nämlich 1:4,75


----------



## hans albers (29. April 2020)

> Ich habe vor die alten vor allem dann zu benutzen, wenn Mono die bessere Alternative ist.








ich fische tatsächlich auch noch einige alte rollen
(so 40/60 alt vs neu)

zb.
shakespeare sigma auf m kutter
dam quick 2002 zum schweren spinnnen/jigs
quick 444 an der grundrute...


----------



## eiszeit (29. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es nur einen. Heist das, dass einer der Vorbesitzer einen verloren hat?



Nein muß nicht unbedingt sein.
Beim 61er Modell und beim 62 Modell der Microlite gab es diese Scheiben noch nicht, erst beim 66er Modell.


----------



## eiszeit (29. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Einer der Vorbesitzer hat das Kugellager schon ausgewechselt (mit einem gekapselten)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344378



Hab mal nachgesehen mit dem Kugelager.
Bis zum April 1962 wurde ein zweireihig offenes Kugellager bei der Microlite eingebaut.,
dann kam ein einreihig geschlossenes Kugellager zum Einsatz.


Ob einreihig oder zweireihig ist beim Fischen egal, der Sammler schaut da drauf, sofern man die Unterlagen hat.


----------



## Bilch (29. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Hab mal nachgesehen mit dem Kugelager.
> Bis zum April 1962 wurde ein zweireihig offenes Kugellager bei der Microlite eingebaut.,
> dann kam ein einreihig geschlossenes Kugellager zum Einsatz.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344475


Danke für die Info. Ich war angenehm überrascht, als @Bimmelrudi geschrieben hat, dass es noch ein Original-Lager ist. Weil bei meinen anderen (neueren) DAM Rollen (331, 441 und 110 N) offene Kugellager eingebaut sind, habe ich wirklich gedacht, dass bei dieser Rolle das Kugellager ausgewechselt wurde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Genau, der Nocken bzw. das Führungstück kommt auf das kleine Zahnrad, man muss auf das Zahnrad aber zuerst ein Rölchen draufstecken. Hier noch ein Bild:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344450


Danke, das Bild ist klasse  , sagt mehr als tausend Worte oder altertümliche Explosionsdiagramme aus quasi noch Tuschezeichnungen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (2. Mai 2020)

Zum Thema Kugellager hatte ich beim Aufbau meiner Quick 285 schon mal was geschrieben, hier war auch ein FAK verbaut.
Jetzt ist ein SKF drinnen. Wenn man richtig gemacht hätte dann müsste ich’s wider austauschen gegen ein FAK.

Hier der Link dazu


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Mai 2020)

Habe auf Abbildungen 2 Stationärrollen entdeckt, sind leider nicht komplett drauf. 
Bei der einen scheint es sich um die Quick 444 von DAM zu handeln, erkennbar an der roten Bremsschraube. 
Die andere müsste eine DAIWA aus der "Silber" Reihe sein, ich hoffe, ich liege bei beiden richtig. 

Dann habe ich noch eine alte Meeresrute (wahrscheinlich aus schwerem Vollglas) entdeckt, da achtet mal auf die Ringe...


----------



## Bilch (3. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Habe auf Abbildungen 2 Stationärrollen entdeckt, sind leider nicht komplett drauf.
> Bei der einen scheint es sich um die Quick 444 von DAM zu handeln, erkennbar an der roten Bremsschraube.
> Die andere müsste eine DAIWA aus der "Silber" Reihe sein, ich hoffe, ich liege bei beiden richtig.
> 
> ...


Die DAM Rolle ist keine 444. Diese sah so aus. Das ist wahrscheinlich die ältere Version der Quick 330 mit dem geraden Bügel, könnte aber auch eine Quick 285 sein.

Die silberne Rolle ist der Daiwa Silver Serie sehr ähnlich, ich glaube aber, dass sie doch etwas anders aussieht. Mit diesen Rollen bin ich nicht besonders vertraut und kann nicht sagen, um welche Rolle es sich handelt

Die Meeresrute ist aber ein echter Prügel


----------



## Thomas. (3. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Die silberne Rolle ist der Daiwa Silver Serie sehr ähnlich, ich glaube aber, dass sie doch etwas anders aussieht. Mit diesen Rollen bin ich nicht besonders vertraut und kann nicht sagen, um welche Rolle es sich handelt



ich würde auch auf eine Daiwa tippen, für nee DAM ist sie zu eckig und der rote Außenanschlag, die SL hatten glaube ich einen schwarzen die SLS bis auf die 5 keinen


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. Mai 2020)

Vom Gehäuse und den Schrauben und dem Kunststoffschild müßte es eine 4000C sein, nur die weisse Kurbelknaufkappe hat lt. Bimmelrudi s Bildern die 2600C.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Mai 2020)

Sagen wir mal so...sie dürfte etwa baugleich mit einer 1600C oder 2600C sein, gibt aber ein paar Unterschiede.
Es kann sich sowohl um eine Silverline (Japanmodellreihe) wie auch ein Ableger für ne Kette (zu Kmart) handeln.
Das Typenschild sowie die Kurbel sprechen jedenfalls nicht für eine Silver Series.


Edit sagt: womöglich auch nix davon, sondern doch ne Silver, dessen Typenschild man einfach dann retuschieren hat.
Das Schild ist ja quasi komplett schwarz mit nem weißen Balken.
Das hat so eigentlich keine Rolle (ok es gibt ne Ausnahme, die aber hier nicht relevant wird).
Die hintere Deckelschraube ist auch retuschiert, obwohl man sie bei dem Blickwinkel allemal sehen müsste.

Und wenn man etwas genauer hinschaut, erkennt man sogar die kleine Daiwa-Sonne vor der Kurbel auf dem Gehäusedeckel.

Edit 2 ist auch dabei: Bin vorhin nicht daheim gewesen (ein paar Aale haben mich aufgehalten) und habs mehr oder weniger aus dem Stehgreif erstmal getippt. Die 1600/2600 fallen eigentlich raus, da schaut das Heck doch etwas anders aus und auch die Mutter an der Kurbel zum Anlegen jener. Hinzukommt das das Typenschild bei beiden die Deckelschraube ausspart, was bei obigem Bild nicht der Fall ist.
Ein durchgängiges Typenschild und auch die obige Mutter an der Kurbel haben eigentlich nur 2 der Silvers, die 4000 und 7000. Bei der 7000 ist allerdings das Typenschild etwas angewinkelt, also ein ganz leichtes Dreieck am Heckende. Die 4000 hat ein eher gerade Schild, so wie auf obigem Bild.
Von daher lag @Hecht100+ nicht verkehrt mit seiner Annahme, ich denke nach nochmaligem Draufsehen auf dem heimischen größeren Bildschirm auch das es eher ne 4000er ist, inkl Retusche für das Magazin.

@Chief Brolly : Weiß du aus welchen Magazinen die Bilder stammen und aus welcher Zeit sie sind? Soweit ich gesehen habe sind da zumindest deutsche Texte zu erkennen. Ich tippe einfach mal ins Blaue, das Bild mit der Silver könnte möglicherweise frühe 80er sein. 70er kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, da die Kurbel der silbernen erst später kam.


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Mai 2020)

Ja, 80iger Jahre stimmt! Ich habe die Bilder aus dem Blinker-Köderlexikon und den Fischbilder-Lexikons. 

Die Daiwa wurde mit Sicherheit retuschiert , aber sie wurde von euch ja auch so erkannt. Meiner Meinung ist das ein Modell, das schon in den späten 70er Jahren in den Handel kam. 
Viele Rollen der unteren Preisklasse hatten diesen charakteristischen schwarzen Kunststoffschalter, um die Rücklaufsperre ein- und auszuschalten. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, wozu diese Funktion in der Praxis eigentlich gut ist/war?


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Mai 2020)

Damit schaltet man die Rücklaufsperre aus und man kann dann die Schnur von der Rolle lassen, ohne das es zu Schnurtüdel oder Perückenbildung kommt. Die Schnur wird dann genauso ab wie aufgespult. Nur werfen geht dann eben nicht, aber beim Schleppen oder Pilken ist das schon möglich. Ob alles sinnvoll ist, frage bitte nicht.


----------



## Dübel (4. Mai 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Damit schaltet man die Rücklaufsperre aus und man kann dann die Schnur von der Rolle lassen, ohne das es zu Schnurtüdel oder Perückenbildung kommt. Die Schnur wird dann genauso ab wie aufgespult. Nur werfen geht dann eben nicht, aber beim Schleppen oder Pilken ist das schon möglich. Ob alles sinnvoll ist, frage bitte nicht.



Zur Ergänzung:
In England war es wohl lange üblich mit offener Rücklaufsperre statt über die Bremse zu drillen. Das sieht man auch heute noch sehr schön in vielen Videos von Graeme Pullen (YouTube Totally Awsome Fishing Show). In einem seiner jüngsten Videos erzählt er, dass vor Erfindung der Freilaufrollen auch z.B. auf Karpfen mit offener Rücklaufsperre gefischt wurde.


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Mai 2020)

Bloß wenn sich der Rotor bei ausgeschalteten Sperre rückwärts schneller dreht als Schnur ablaufen kann, dann kommt es doch zwangsläufig zur Vertüdelung und Perücken, oder?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Mai 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Zur Ergänzung:
> In England war es wohl lange üblich mit offener Rücklaufsperre statt über die Bremse zu drillen. Das sieht man auch heute noch sehr schön in vielen Videos von Graeme Pullen (YouTube Totally Awsome Fishing Show). In einem seiner jüngsten Videos erzählt er, dass vor Erfindung der Freilaufrollen auch z.B. auf Karpfen mit offener Rücklaufsperre gefischt wurde.



Das wird heute von etlichen Carphunters in UK immernoch so gehandhabt. Ist sicher nicht jedermanns Sache, funktioniert aber anscheinend mit entsprechender Sorgfalt und erlernter Technik recht problemfrei.


----------



## Bilch (4. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Bloß wenn sich der Rotor bei ausgeschalteten Sperre rückwärts schneller dreht als Schnur ablaufen kann, dann kommt es doch zwangsläufig zur Vertüdelung und Perücken, oder?


Der Rotor kann sich nur dann schneller als die Achse drehen, wenn die Bremse geöffnet ist.

_Ergänzung:
Es ist mir erst jetzt eingefallen, was Du gemeint hast. Man muss halt die Hand auf der Kurbel halten um ein zu schnelles Drehen zu verhindern._

Ich benutze diese Funktion um beim Angeln vom Boot den Köder auf die richtige Distanz oder richtige Tiefe zu bringen. Sonst aber vor fast jedem Wurf um einen genau richtig langen Stück Schnur zwischen Spitzenring und Wirbel bzw. Köder zu haben.



Dübel schrieb:


> Zur Ergänzung:
> 
> In England war es wohl lange üblich mit offener Rücklaufsperre statt über die Bremse zu drillen. Das sieht man auch heute noch sehr schön in vielen Videos von Graeme Pullen (YouTube Totally Awsome Fishing Show). In einem seiner jüngsten Videos erzählt er, dass vor Erfindung der Freilaufrollen auch z.B. auf Karpfen mit offener Rücklaufsperre gefischt wurde.


Als ich ein Kind war, habe ich oft einen Freund meines Onkels, einen älteren Angler, beim Karpfenangeln begleitet. Der hat nach dem Auswurf den Bügel offen gelassen und ihm erst vor dem Anschlag geschlossen.
Vlt. haben alle so gemacht, ich weiss es nicht, denn ich habe sonst keinerlei Erfahrungen mit dem Karpfenangeln.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (11. Mai 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ....diversen kleineren Olympics (zb VOS) ...



Ich greife mal das Thema hier auf um dei Daiwa Serie nicht zu zerstören.

Gibt es Erkenntnisse in wieweit die Daiwas mit den Olympic identisch sind bzw gibt es mit den beiden Herstellern einen Zusammenhang ?


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe ist Olympic die älteste japanische Rollenschmiede gewesen und hatte mit Daiwa nicht gemeinsam. 
@Bimmelrudi weiß das aber viel besser, irgendwo hatte der mal einen japanischen Link eingestellt, wo auf japanisch und teilweise englisch die Geschichten der japanischen Angelmanufakturen beschrieben wurde.


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Mai 2020)

@dawurzelsepp 



			TAKE'S REEL ROOM
		

und hier die Übersetzung aus diesem Link:
Olympic war das älteste Angelgerät in Japan. Olympic hatte einen großen Anteil am Japan der 60er und 70er Jahre. Seine Surf-Casting-Tackles "93" -Spinnrolle und "Amazon" -Rute hatten die olympische japanische Top-Marke gemacht. Aber der große Anteil machte Olympia für den Export passiv. Es wird die Ursache für seinen Niedergang. Ende der 80er Jahre begann Olympic mit der Einfuhr von AbuGarcia und kaufte Fin-Nor. Olympic wurde MamiyaOP, indem er sich in den 90er Jahren der Kameraherstellung anschloss. Aber MamiyaOP beendete seine Division für Angelgeräte durch die japanische Rezession im Jahr 2000


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Mai 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich greife mal das Thema hier auf um dei Daiwa Serie nicht zu zerstören.
> 
> Gibt es Erkenntnisse in wieweit die Daiwas mit den Olympic identisch sind bzw gibt es mit den beiden Herstellern einen Zusammenhang ?



Ich versuchs mal etwas anders...

..zuerst hat jeder Japaner quasi sein Ding gemacht und alles ringsherum war natürliche Konkurrenz.
Olympic war einer der ersten, jedenfalls von den größeren bekannten.

Es kam aber irgendwann ein Zeitpunkt, wo es zwischen nahezu allen japanischen Rollenbauern Koorperationsverträge gab.
Ich kann dir nicht genau sagen wann dies war, vieles deutet aber auf etwa Mitte bis Ende 60er Jahre hin.
Das war der Zeitpunkt als der japan. Rollenbausektor quasi explodierte....extrem günstige Arbeitslöhne und auch Herstellungskosten, klar, die Welt lässt nun hier bauen.
Und die Japaner machten dies verdammt clever, sie nutzten die Ressourcen einzelner Hersteller und bündelten die Kräfte um die höchste Effizienz zu erzielen.
Diverse Bauteile wurden unabhängig vom Label in vielen Produktionsabläufen genutzt, zb Bügelmechanismen, Getriebeteile usw.

Dennoch hatte jeder Rollenbauer irgendwo sein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, bzw. wollte sich dies für sein Mainlabel auch nicht nehmen lassen.
Oftmals sind dies ganz einfache Dinge wie zb Kurbelgriffe, woran man den eigentlichen Hersteller schon erkennt.
Bei Olympic waren dies aber fast immer interne Bauteile, eins dieser Bauteile ist zb die höchst aufwendige Kurbelsteckachse, welche es so in keiner größeren japan. Schmiede gab.
Dieses zusätzliche elyptische Zahnrad für den Hub in den VOS-Modellen gab es auch bei keinem andren Hersteller. 
Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob dies auch in anderen Olympic-Serien drin gewesen ist. Vermutlich schon, da sich einige Serien doch durchaus ähneln.

Wo man schon starke Gemeinsamkeiten oder gar identische Komponenten sieht ist beim Bügelmechanismus, die Halterungen des Bügels/Bügelarms an den Rotoren, die kleinen Kunststoffknubbel am Rollenfuß für den Bügelumschlag, teiweise auch Getriebeteile (die kamen oftmals auch durch externe Zulieferer quasi für alle).
Das sind Dinge, wo man viele Gemeinsamkeiten findet und auch hohes Potential besteht, das Bauteile untereinander passen können, unabhängig vom Label.

Olympic hatte Mitte der 70er bereits starke Probleme mit Distributionen und Vermarktung ihrer Produkte auf dem Globus.
Woran das genau lag keine Ahnung. Ich vermute einfach mal auf starken Konkurrenzkampf, den andre für sich entschieden. Sie wurden für ne temporäre Zeit durch Seiko aufgefangen (dazu gehörte auch Daiwa, die waren aber dennoch recht unabhängig innerhalb der Gruppe) und etwa Mitte 80er wars dann vorbei. Es blieb das Label, der Hersteller verschwand aber.


Der japanische Rollenbau Sektor gerade aus den 60er bis etwa Mitte 80er ist für die westl. Welt quasi undurchschaubar.
Es gibt einfach keine Dokumente darüber, die heute noch in lesbarer Form existieren in der westl. Welt.
Laut meinen Recherchen gab es in den 70ern einige Verträge mit div. amerikanischen Vertrieblern, die vieles dazu offenbarten. 
Diese Dokumente sind aber zu 99% verloren, vielleicht schlummert noch ein Exemplar davon in irgendeinem Tresor eines ehemaligen Zebco-Chefmitgliedes. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit wird aber eher gering sein.
Ich weiß zumindest von einem, dessen Vater damals von Zebco's Seite ein Vertragspartner gewesen ist. Die Dokumente dürfen aber nicht veröffentlicht werden laut seiner Aussage...von daher bleibt das alles weiterhin im dunklen Schatten der Geschichte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Es kam aber irgendwann ein Zeitpunkt, wo es zwischen nahezu allen japanischen Rollenbauern Koorperationsverträge gab.
> Ich kann dir nicht genau sagen wann dies war, vieles deutet aber auf etwa Mitte bis Ende 60er Jahre hin.
> *Das war der Zeitpunkt als der japan. Rollenbausektor quasi explodierte*....extrem günstige Arbeitslöhne und auch Herstellungskosten, klar, die Welt lässt nun hier bauen.
> Und die Japaner machten dies verdammt clever, sie nutzten die Ressourcen einzelner Hersteller und bündelten die Kräfte um die höchste Effizienz zu erzielen.
> Diverse Bauteile wurden unabhängig vom Label in vielen Produktionsabläufen genutzt, zb Bügelmechanismen, Getriebeteile usw.


Hast schön geschrieben! Und erklärt, warum in dieser Periode nach 1970 bis etwa 1983 so dermaßen fortschrittliche, gute und krasse geniale Produkte in Japanesien entstanden sind! 
Die selbst bis heute noch großteils unübertroffen sind, sogar für viele neuere Röllchen in einem Punkt für Punkt Vergleich nicht so gut ausgehen (auch ohne heutige Preise), wenn man die Kernfunktionen und den Werkzeugaspekt am höchsten bewertet.

Inzwischen sind die Manufakturen weitergewandet, von Japan durch S.Korea, Taiwan, Malaysia, China, nun nach Vietnam - was man kaum glauben konnte.
Mal sehen, wann sie wieder in den Hochtechnikländern zurück sind, mit Vollautomatisierung und Industrie 4.0 !  

Ich freu mich schon auf den Rollendesigner PC deluxe 1.2, damit es endlich meine Wunschrollen geben kann !


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Mai 2020)

Vietnam ist aber eigentlich nicht neu, die gab es schon in den 90ern neben Taiwan & Co.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2020)

Ab wann weiß ich auch nicht genau, zwischen Langzeitskriegsland Ende von 1975 und 1990 liegen immerhin 15 Jahre und mindestens ein Polit-Kurswechsel.
Ich kann es nur von den Aufdrucken her feststellen, wo das Made in China durch Made in Vietnam abgelöst wird.
Daiwa ist dort jetzt ab LT-Serien krass eingestiegen und wird wohl kaum wieder zurück gehen.
Da nach einigen Erkundigungen die Löhne dort dermaßigen niedriger als selbst in China sind, ist das wohl der Faktor.
Ein Ausstieg von China und Einstieg in Vietnam.

Schlechter geworden sind die Rollen Made in Vietnam nicht, aber die Günstigen u. Sonderangebote genauso mies sparsam geschmiert wie davor!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2020)

Kann es sein, dass das eine noch immer produzierte Variante der DAM Quick Finessa N ist?
Penn hatte eine Spinfisher früher schon produziert.








						Z Series Spinning | PENN®
					

The PENN Z Series reels mean one thing....reliability. The reintroduction of the Z Series is due 100% in response to customer demand. Simple is the name of the game, that's how it was designed 50 years ago, and that's how it's built today....a true workhorse.




					www.pennfishing.com
				




* Made in USA of domestic and imported components
* Full Metal Body with Graphite sideplate
* Aluminum rotor
* Machined and anodized aluminum spool
* Machined brass main gear with stainless pinion
* HT-100 drag system

The PENN Z Series reels mean one thing....reliability.
The reintroduction of the Z Series is due 100% in response to customer demand.
Simple is the name of the game, that's how it was designed 50 years ago,
and that's how it's built today....a true workhorse.

Das wäre dann wohl Langzeitproduktionsrekord, noch vor der Daiwa GS9.


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Mai 2020)

Wenn du dir das Schnittbild noch anschaust, wirst du viele Übereinstimmungen feststellen. Vor allen der Name auf der Penn-Seite; 

PENN® Z SERIES SPINNING  Quick-Select


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Mai 2020)

Nur der Preis, in der Bucht steht eine für 280 Euronen


----------



## Bilch (11. Mai 2020)

Ich habe eine kleine Recherche gemacht. Die Produktion von der Spinfisher begann Anfang der 60er mit den Modellen 701, 701 und 702. Etwas verbessert wurden sie dann zu 704/705. Alle diese Modelle hatten die charakteristische blau-grüne Farbe. Die letzten Modelle waren die schwarzen 704/705Z, die von Ende der 70er bis Anfang der 2000er produziert wurden.

_Ergänzung: bis 2001_

Das Getriebe der Spinfisher ist fast identisch wie bei der Quick. Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass Penn das Schneckenradgetriebe von DAM kopiert hat.

Hier noch ein Interview mit einem Penn Manager, warum die Produktion von der 704/706Z wieder aufgenommen wurde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2020)

Es geschehen Zeichen und Wunder - Firmen hören auf ihre Kunden! 
Nicht ist unmöglich -  Interneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet !

Coole Sache mit dem Interview, da hat jemand echt mal den Angriff nach vorne gewagt.
Wie ich immer gesagt habe, irgendwann ist man müde des Schrottes und will keinen neuen Schrott mehr, will wieder das haben, was immer gut funktioniert hat.
Hoffentlich macht das noch mehr Schule ...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Erklärung @Bimmelrudi 

Ich hab von diesen VOS150 mittlerweils 2 Rollen hier wobei bei einer die Steckachse die Kurbel defekt ist. 
Das Spulengeräusch lässt isch leider auch nicht richtig einstellen weder bei der einen noch bei der anderen wo keine verbastelt ist.

Vertrieben wurden die in Deuschland meines Wissens nach bei Winter Match-Angelgeräte.
Mehr wissen dazu hab ich leider nicht dazu. Die Rollen sind zumindest bis auf die Steckachse der Kurbel sehr robust aufgebaut.


----------



## eiszeit (12. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Das Getriebe der Spinfisher ist fast identisch wie bei der Quick. Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass Penn das Schneckenradgetriebe von DAM kopiert hat.



Ich hab die alte 702 schon mal gedreht, einwandfrei und fast so wie die Quicks. Die alten Penn werden auch heute
noch in den USA gefischt. Diese Rollen halten einfach ewig.
Das mit dem Interview und die Haltung von Penn find ich zukunftsweisend, vor allem die Fertigung in den USA.

In Sachen kopieren von DAM ist es anders.
Nehm ich mal die Gehäuseform in Verbindung mit dem Schneckengetriebe und auch die Größe
-als Rolle fürs mittler Fischen- waren die Italiener und die Franzosen schneller als DAM.
Ich leg mal ein Bild bei:





Hinten links: die *Pelikan, *Rolle entworfen von Fiatingenieuren um ca. 1952/53, die Rolle
wurde auch unter dem Namen Orvis 100 in Übersee verkauft, damalige Kosten  69,00DM,
Schnurfassung ca. 100m/0,40mm, Übersetzung 1:3,6, Gewicht ca. 300g
Hinten rechts: die* Bretton 602 *Rolle aus Cluses (die Stadt Cluses war in Frankreich für den
Rollenbau genauso bekannt wie Grasse für die Parfümindustrie), damalige Kosten 45,00DM.
Schnurfassung ca. 100m/0,40mm, Übersetzung 1: 3,4, Gewicht ca. 290g
Vorne: (nur nebenbei) die Rolle ist eine BMV, Dänemarkt, ist aber eigentlich eine Bretton Rolle
nur umettiketiert.

In Sachen Materialeigenschaften, Umbaubarkeit von Links- auf Rechtshandbetrie und die Art
der Rücklaufsperre war DAM bezogen auf den Schneckenradantrieb m. E. vorne


----------



## Bilch (12. Mai 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es geschehen Zeichen und Wunder - Firmen hören auf ihre Kunden!
> Nicht ist unmöglich -  Interneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet !
> 
> Coole Sache mit dem Interview, da hat jemand echt mal den Angriff nach vorne gewagt.
> ...


Ich habe erst jetzt bemerkt, dass das Interview aus 2013 ist  Und die Rolle wird immer noch produziert, was ein sehr gutes Zeichen ist  Die Rolle ist vor allem bei den amerikanischen Surf-Anglern beliebt, die offensichtlich in ausreichender Anzahl bereit sind 200 USD für eine klassische in Amerika gebaute rolle auszugeben.

Ich glaube aber, dass die Surf-Angler eine sehr spezifische Zielgruppe sind. Wenn eine andere Firma ein altes Model (z.B. DAM hypothetisch eine der alten Quicks) wieder einführen würde, würde sich das mMn nicht ausgehen.


----------



## eiszeit (12. Mai 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung @Bimmelrudi
> 
> Ich hab von diesen VOS150 mittlerweils 2 Rollen hier wobei bei einer die Steckachse die Kurbel defekt ist.
> Das Spulengeräusch lässt isch leider auch nicht richtig einstellen weder bei der einen noch bei der anderen wo keine verbastelt ist.
> ...



Ja Winter/Saarlouis und ich glaub auch Witt u. Führmann/Hamburg vertrieb die Qlympic Rollen Ende der 70iger. Hab die VOS, GVO und ES Rollen und sonst noch einige.
Die Preise lagen bei den ES zwischen 49,00-69,00DM, bei den GVO zwischen 79,00DM-99,00DM und bei den VOS
zwischen 99,00DM und 119,00DM.

Angefangen hat es in Deutschland mit Olympic (ca. 1969) mit den Modellen, Cheyenne, Tragon, Lodstar und New Port.
Leg mal ein Bild der New Port bei:




Die New Port war fürs schwere Fischen einsetzbar.

Ca,. im gleichen Zeitraum kam auch die Olympiv 81 auf den deutschen Markt.
Leg hier auch mal zwei Bilder bei:




Links die Olympic 81 (ca. 1969) und rechts die Mitchell Rapid (ca. 1954)
Ich vermute da gab es Schwierigkeiten mit Mitchell und es kam die Olympic 81
mit einer anderen Gehäuseform raus (siehe nächstes Bild).


----------



## hans albers (12. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe eine kleine Recherche gemacht. Die Produktion von der Spinfisher begann Anfang der 60er mit den Modellen 701, 701 und 702. Etwas verbessert wurden sie dann zu 704/705. Alle diese Modelle hatten die charakteristische blau-grüne Farbe. Den letzten Modellen waren die schwarzen 704/705Z, die von Ende der 70er bis Anfang der 2000er produziert wurden.
> 
> Das Getriebe der Spinfisher ist fast identisch wie bei der Quick. Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass Penn das Schneckenradgetriebe von DAM kopiert hat.
> 
> Hier noch ein Interview mit einem Penn Manager, warum die Produktion von der 704/706Z wieder aufgenommen wurde.



interessant..
hier mal ein angebot aus den usa..
feines röllchen.









						Penn 704z  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Penn 704z bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Bilch (12. Mai 2020)

hans albers schrieb:


> interessant..
> hier mal ein angebot aus den usa..
> feines röllchen.
> 
> ...


Das ist noch das alte Modell (vor 2001). Der Preis wird aber noch steigen, dazu noch die Versandkosten ... Eine sehr gut erhaltene DAM Quick 330/331 kriegt man in der Bucht für 15-20 Euro


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. Mai 2020)

Sehr sehr interessant. @eiszeit 

Die Nr.66 New Port erinnert auch etwas an die Europa Klasse auch wen das Gehäuse sicherlich etwas anders ist.

Die ähnlichkeit mit den Mitchell ist wohl nicht zu leugnen. Kann es evtl sein das Mitchell Olympic in Lizenz bauen hat lassen?


----------



## eiszeit (12. Mai 2020)

Josef, das weiß ich nicht mit der Lizenz und da liegt mir auch nichts schriftlich vor und kann mich
deshalb nicht festlegen.

Bei der New Port meine ich, sehe da fast ein Ähnlichkeit mit der Daiwa 700er Serie (z.B.760).


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Mai 2020)

Da gab es keine offiziellen Lizenzbauten.
Die Japaner haben einfach kopiert was ging, darunter waren alle bekannten Rollenmarken aus Europa.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Mai 2020)

Sehr schöne Bildsammlungen und Vergleiche hast du da aufgelistet! 



eiszeit schrieb:


> Hinten links: die Pelikan, Rolle entworfen von Fiatingenieuren um *ca. 1952/53*, die Rolle
> wurde auch unter dem Namen Orvis 100 in Übersee verkauft, damalige Kosten  69,00DM,
> Schnurfassung ca. 100m/0,40mm, Übersetzung 1:3,6,* Gewicht ca. 300g*


Was mich als Einsatzliebhaber sofort anspringt, ist das Rollengewicht! 
Absolut immer noch auf der Höhe der Zeit, es hat sich real kaum was geändert mit den 300g für eine gute stabile Rolle dieser Größe.

Mit den neueren Leichtbauserien in den letzten Jahren ist zwar erstmals bei Daiwa,Shimani,Ryobi das Gewicht mal deutlich gesenkt (ca. -20%) worden,
dafür ist die Standfestigkeit und Haltbarkeit bei echter Belastung nicht mehr vorhanden, nach 2 Tagen hart fischen sind die Rollen ausgenüdelt entschmiert, wie immer mehr Leute berichten. Also eher nichtmal Trabant-Klasse als denn solider Range-Rover bei den alten.


----------



## eiszeit (12. Mai 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mit den neueren Leichtbauserien in den letzten Jahren ist zwar erstmals bei Daiwa,Shimani,Ryobi das Gewicht mal deutlich gesenkt (ca. -20%) worden,
> dafür ist die Standfestigkeit und Haltbarkeit bei echter Belastung nicht mehr vorhanden, nach 2 Tagen hart fischen sind die Rollen ausgenüdelt entschmiert, wie immer mehr Leute berichten. Also eher nichtmal Trabant-Klasse als denn solider Range-Rover bei den alten.



Genauso seh ich es auch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber, dass die Surf-Angler eine sehr spezifische Zielgruppe sind. Wenn eine andere Firma ein altes Model (z.B. DAM hypothetisch eine der alten Quicks) wieder einführen würde, würde sich das mMn nicht ausgehen.


Ist ja klar, die Strandangler haben da ein echtes Dauerproblem mit dem Sand, und es gab eben faktisch die Rollen, die dagegen immun waren.
Genau die werden gewollt, viele sind einfach über die Zeit stärker verschlissen, überholungsbedürftig geworden, und Eteile sind deshalb sehr gefragt.
Kann mir niemand erzählen, dass man an ETeilen nicht verdient, Autowerkstätten sprechen dazu Bände und die ausgestellten Rechnungen auch.
Und es sind nicht wenige Angler dauernd unterwegs im äußerst günstigen entspannenden Strandurlaub.

Die Welsangler und gerade die Ansitzangler sind auch so eine Spezi-Gruppe, mir wurden für meine 2441 um 1999 schon 240DM gebraucht geboten, ein vielfaches (etwa 3x) des meinen Kaufpreises. Da zählt maximale Abzugsbelastbarkeit und dafür passende langsame Bremskraft.

Die Welsspinnangler und Hechtangler aller Einsatzarten ticken auch so, Hechtangler verwenden sogar oft Multirollen (tun sich das an, einzig der kontrollierte Wurf schwerer Wobbler ist in der Tat besser), weil Stationärrollen da so wenig durchhalten.
Da gibt es auch die permanente Nachfrage nach kräftig überlastbar und dabei haltbar.

In der von mir ausgeübten materialbelastungsmäßig härtesten Angelart Bootschleppen in Schweden Steingrund+Großholz See überleben nur Rollen aufwärts der Ambidex/Sigma 400g Größe, (oder entsprechende Daiwa Silver, nehmen wegen voluminöserer Klapptechnik aber mehr Platz weg).
Da geht es beim Kunstköderhaken festgesetzt in den Klippen und Boot dirigieren im mehr oder weniger starken Meereswind um bewegte echte hunderte kg Massen, die Zugkräfte bis zum sofortigen zerspringen oder rausspringen von Teilen ausüben können, viele Rollen sah ich schon nicht den einen Tag überleben.

Also ich schätze schon, dass es eine Nachfrage nach stabilen Rollen gibt, die aktuell nur schmal bedient wird.

Ein Beispiel: Die modernen Typen aus Alu wie selbst eine Penn Slammer als eine der robusteten noch produzierten Altmodelle hat eben das Infinite-Rücklaufsperrenlager, was man kaputtschlagen und überlasten kann. Oder Sand - siehe oben Penn 700 "Beachfisher".
Moderne Alubody-Rollen mit nicht verwindbaren Getriebesatz und der am Pinion/Rotor angreifenden Klinkensperre gibt es quasi nicht mehr. (Deswegen fällt mir die Trennung bei etlichen Rollen schwer).
Bei verbauten neu-leichten und billigen Kunststoffrotoren ist auch eine Weichware zuviel.

Hilft nur als Notfederung dem entnervt Hänger-schlagenden Gummiangler gefangen per PE/Dyneema-Anbindung, seine Rolle und Rute nicht gleich zu crashen.

Denn, weiche Rollen haben in einer Disziplin wirklich einen uneinholbaren Vorteil:  Als Gummiball gegen böse Zerstörungsattacken!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. Mai 2020)

So hier ist das "schöne" gebrauchte Stück.

Pflüger International 809





















Die Pflüger International 809 ist identisch mit der Noris Shakespeare Standard 2009 (nur 2009 ohne Zusätze). 
Ich hab sie gestern nur kurz geöffnet und mir den Zustand angesehen, gereinigt wurde noch nichts. Beim Öffnen hab ich shcon gesehen das noch das erste Fett im inneren war. Der Zustand der Technik ist noch sehr gut erhalten, äußerlich hat sie natürlich ein paar Macken. 
Als Fan der 2009 Serie freu ich mich nach langer Zeit endlich auch eine Pflüger in der Größe in meiner Sammlung zu haben.






Auf dem Foto sind fast alle 2009, einige davon sind Teileträger und müssten noch aufgebaut werden sobald ich die passenden Teile habe. 
An den Ruten sind auch noch welche montiert die ab und an zum Einsatz kommen.

Hier noch ein paar Daten zur 2009:

*Standard 2009*
Schnurfassung: 100m 0,30mm
Übersetzung: 4:1
Gewicht: 240g
Preis: 1972 - 21,00 DM / 1976 - 24,00 DM
Baujahre: 1972 - 1976
Besonderheit: Die 2009 war neben der 2005  das einzige Modell mit Schnellübersetzung, wie auch bei den anderen Modellen wurden die Schnurfangbügel überarbeitet, Die Kurbel hatte ein Gegengewicht 
Modelle:  Noris Shakespeare 2009
               Noris Shakespeare 2009 GD
               ab 1974 Shakespeare 2009 GF

Es liegt also nahe das die Pflüger International 809 um 1972 gebaut wurde da alle verwendeten Teile die einer Noris Shakespeare Standard 2009 entsprechen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Mai 2020)

Was mir bei allen euren Bildern alten Rollen auffällt, ist die unterschiedliche Form des Halterarms! 

Bei den ältesten Modellen war er gerade und hatte eher eine rundliche Form, später war er dann mehr geschwungen, bis der Arm dann den bekannten "Knick" erhielt und "eckiger" sowie dicker wurde, wahrscheinlich aus Stabilitätsgründen. 
Weiß jemand, ob er innen hohl ist/war? 
Lag das an der Montagestelle der Rolle an den damaligen Ruten, den Schwerpunkt beim Werfen zu optimieren oder geschah die dauernde Umgestaltung bzw. Verbesserung des Halterarms aus rein ästhetischen Gründen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Mai 2020)

Eine. hohlen Tragarm habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gehabt. Warum das öfters geändert wurde, ich tippe mal aus Verkaufsstrategie.


----------



## Bilch (13. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Was mir bei allen euren Bildern alten Rollen auffällt, ist die unterschiedliche Form des Halterarms!
> 
> Bei den ältesten Modellen war er gerade und hatte eher eine rundliche Form, später war er dann mehr geschwungen, bis der Arm dann den bekannten "Knick" erhielt und "eckiger" sowie dicker wurde, wahrscheinlich aus Stabilitätsgründen.
> Weiß jemand, ob er innen hohl ist/war?
> Lag das an der Montagestelle der Rolle an den damaligen Ruten, den Schwerpunkt beim Werfen zu optimieren oder geschah die dauernde Umgestaltung bzw. Verbesserung des Halterarms aus rein ästhetischen Gründen?


Meine Erfahrungen mit den alten Rollen sind leider noch auf die 4 Quicks, die ich zuhause habe, beschränkt. Ich habe bei denen aber auch einen Unterschied beim Rollensteg bemerkt, bzw. was den Winkel der Rolle zur Rute angeht.

Die 331 steht fast parallel zu der Rute, bei der 441 und der 110 ist der Rollensteg aber schon etwas gebeugt, so dass die beiden Rollen steiler zu der Rute bzw. mehr in der Linie mit den Rutenringen stehen und die Schnur so beim Wurf leichter von der Rolle läuft.

Es kann sein, dass es sich hier um eine Verbesserung handelt und das meine 331 ein älteres Modell ist, bei dem der Steg noch nicht modifiziert wurde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Was mir bei allen euren Bildern alten Rollen auffällt, ist die unterschiedliche Form des Halterarms!
> 
> Bei den ältesten Modellen war er gerade und hatte eher eine rundliche Form, später war er dann mehr geschwungen, bis der Arm dann den bekannten "Knick" erhielt und "eckiger" sowie dicker wurde, wahrscheinlich aus Stabilitätsgründen.


Das hat einfache Gründe, denn gerade da war Evolution, was Stabilität und Kostenminimierung betrifft, sehr ausgeprägt.
Somit hat man dauernd neue besser verfügbare Teile mit
1. Vorteil für den Hersteller bzw. den Einkauf der Rollenmanufaktur und
2. einem Nutzen für den Kunden und insbesondere für weniger Reklamation und Ersatzteilhaltung eingebaut.

Das Abgrenzen klarer Modellausführungen und Fertigungsserien ist damit manchmal echt schwierig, wenn dauernd an diversen Teilen kleine Änderungen vorgenommen wurden. Auch Kleinigkeiten wie Schraube gegen Niete oder umgekehrt kam dauernd vor.

Bimmelrudi hat schön beschrieben, wie in Japan das mit den Anbauteilen Usus geworden ist beim goldenen Aufstieg des japanischen Rollenbaus in den 70ern, und alle haben davon profitiert.

Es gab eine Zeit, da war Aludruckguss zu teuer. Dann war es umgekehrt, Bandstahlbearbeitung war zu teuer.
Ist ein interessanter Kreuzungsbereich zwischen Betriebswirtsschaft und Maschinenbau, insbesonderen Werkmaschinen und Automatisierung. Großserienfertigung hat ihre eigenen sich dauernd evolutionierenden Regeln.
So war das auch mit der Kunststoffteile-Fertigung, die ist nämlich wie mir mal jemand sehr gut in der Materie steckend ausführlich erklärt hat,
nicht günstig, wenn man nicht wirklich viel von den Teilen herstellt bzw. auch geldbringend verkaufen kann. Formenbau ist sehr teuer.

Heute bei den vielen Kunststoffgleichteilen in den Rollen immer wieder gut zu sehen.


----------



## Bilch (14. Mai 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn du dir das Schnittbild noch anschaust, wirst du viele Übereinstimmungen feststellen. Vor allen der Name auf der Penn-Seite;
> 
> PENN® Z SERIES SPINNING  Quick-Select


Ich habe mir zwei tolle Videos von der Rolle angesehen – von der alten (bis 2001) und von der neuen (ab 2013)
Es ist in der Tat eine verbesserte Quick:
- Die Kurbel wird eingeschraubt und nicht mit einem Bolzen befestigt (dieser Bolzen ist das Einzige was mich beim Auseinandernehmen von Quicks genervt hat)
- Aluminiumspule
- Edelstahl Antriebswelle und Achse, der Durchmesser ist auch etwas grösser
Bei der neune hat man noch weitere Sachen verbessert
- Mehr und größere Bremsscheiben, davon zwei Carbonscheiben und eine aus Teflon
- Gleitgelagertes Schnurlaufröllchen
Einige Sachen wurden auch nicht geändert
- Den Schnurfangbügel kann man nicht manuell umklappen
- Die Rücklaufsperre am Großrad (obwohl das wahrscheinlich ganz absichtlich gemacht wurde, weil dieses System viel unempfindlich ist als ein Einweglager)


----------



## eiszeit (14. Mai 2020)

Das Führungsstück erinnert mich an die DAM Quick Royal MDS.






Was ich letzthin zu deiner Anfrage in Sachen "frühe Schneckenradgetriebe" vergessen habe
sind die Silentrollen der Graf Hagenburg KG. Die wurden in Sonthofen (Allgäu) gebaut und gehen
schon auf ca. 1950 zurück.
Ich leg mal ein Foto des Getriebes bei:




1.,  Getriebe der Silent Rolle




2.,  Und hier noch die unterschiedlichen Modelle der Silent bzw. Silent Spinflyte.
Auf dem Fotos sieht man auch zwei Atlantis die als Nachfolgermodell
von Plate auf den Markt kamen.
Aber dazu evtl. an anderem Ort und anderer Zeit mehr.


----------



## Bilch (14. Mai 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Das Führungsstück erinnert mich an die DAM Quick Royal MDS.
> Anhang anzeigen 345793
> 
> 
> ...


Können wir uns schon auf einen interessanten Bericht freuen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Mai 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Das Führungsstück erinnert mich an die DAM Quick Royal MDS.
> Anhang anzeigen 345793


Die hat wenigstens noch die innenliegende Klinkensperre der Quick 1000er Serie und schon ein fortgeschrittenere S-Curve Führung in der Mitnahme,
das kann man schön so sehen!  

Der Rotor scheint aber schon aus Kunststoff zu sein (bei mir nicht vorhanden).


Wenn ich mir diese vielfach eingesetzten kleinen Mitnehmer-Nocken auf den Großrädern anschaue,
dann ist der Riesennocken  bei der Ambidex 2410 doch eine ganz andere Hausnummer, der kann wirklich nie hängenbleiben oder einlaufen.

Ich finde nur (leider) prinzipiell die 1:1 Kopplung unschön beim Kurbeln und dem schnellen Gang der mehr oder weniger recht schweren Spule als eine Unwucht, welche den Lauf unruhig macht.
Aber wie sonst nur beim schnell ausgelegten Wormshaft bekommt man automatisch eine excellente Kreuzung hin! 
Die heute gerade für PE/Dyneema das Maß der Dinge ist, für stressfrei im Dauerfeuer werfen können.
Genügende Schnurkreuzung ist noch wichtiger als schöne Schnurwicklung.
Dafür war das System insbesondere, wenn mit kurzer Hubstrecke arbeitend, geradezu zukunftsweisend weitreichend ausgelegt.

Daiwa u. Shimano kämpfen auch heute noch mit ihren verschiedenen Wickelsystemen.
Richtig schnellen(!) Spulenhub wie bei den Jahrtausendwende Wormshaft Shimanos oder letztens noch bei der Ryobi Excia noch verfügbar gewesen, gibt es nicht mehr.
Der langsame oder sogar wieder extrem langsame fast parallel verlegene Shimano Wormshaft "Aero-Wrap" ist prinzipiell was für Weitwurfrollen und mit geringer Frequenz werfen, da muss man sehr erstmal sorgfältig schauen und spannen.
Daiwa wirbt auf ihren "Cross"-Wraps seit längerem herum, beide Firmen als Anführer aus Japan haben wie auch Ryobi nun brauchbare Verlegungen mit Zwischen-Excenterrad im Programm (Shimano eben erst kürzer), wobei Shimano das nur teilweise bis in günstigere Modelle anbietet und schamhaft mit "Vari-Speed" tarnt, soweit dass selbst die Webanbieter bei den Spulenhubsystemen nicht mehr durchsteigen, was "Aero-Wrap", "X-Ship", "Vari-Speed" nun bedeutet.
Die einzige sichere Lösung besteht dort mit dem nichtkaufen! 

Einige der letzten Trecker wie Van-Staal und Fin-Nor sind nun auch beim verschobenen Pure-Fishing Konzern gelandet und werden ziemlich sicher zu Okuma-Produkten werden, der größten Schleuder für billig gemachte Rollen vom größten Rollenmanufakturierer. Die können nur einfach kein Rollendesign.
Sonst würden hier nicht so viele den Oldies nachhängen, das Design einer BB-II-2200 oder auch kantiger der Quick Finessa N ist schon ein unsterblicher Allzeit-Klassiker.


----------



## eiszeit (14. Mai 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die hat wenigstens noch die innenliegende Klinkensperre der Quick 1000er Serie und schon ein fortgeschrittenere S-Curve Führung in der Mitnahme,
> das kann man schön so sehen!
> Der Rotor scheint aber schon aus Kunststoff zu sein (bei mir nicht vorhanden).



Der Spulenhub (S-Kurve) wurde 1990 angemeldet und das Patent wurde 1993 erteilt.
Im Jahr 1994 kam dann die Serie raus.
Die Rolle kostete 569,00DM, das konnte sich nicht jeder leisten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Mai 2020)

Klasse, mit Jahreszahlen ist sowas sogar leichter zu finden.
Hast du die Info aus Patentverzeichnissen oder allgemeinen Texten?

Mit dem Preis haben die sich aber heftigst verhauen! 
Ein Shakespeare Sigma 050 Nachbau von S.Korea-Conato kostete um 1995 ca. 50DM beim Moritz in Hude und stand im soliden Penn-Goldspule-US-Design u. lautloser Rücklaufsperre sowie über 20 Jahre ausgereifter Technik  gleich neben Stella&Co im Regal.
Direktimporte und Eigenlabels großer Megashops waren entstanden, die klassische Handelsschiene übers Angelgeschäft und den dort brav zahlende Kunden war erledigt. Da ging ich nur noch einmal rein zum gucken, und dann nie wieder. Paar Jahre später war da was anderes drin, wie damals noch oft eine Videothek.
Kurz danach kam das Internet in der ganzen Landesbreite an, und die Web-Informationen gleich hinterher, 1999 wurde dieses Forum gegründet, usw.

Und Shimano war genau da allen voraus, insbesondere mit den aufkommenden PE/Dyneema-Schnüren,
und Rollen wie der bezahlbaren Symetre und teueren Stella auf den modernen Leichter-Angeln-Trend gesprungen, kugelgelagerte u. beschichtete Schnurlaufröllchen, Dünnschnurverlegung usw. waren nun angesagt.
SiC-Ringe beherrschten plötzlich die Rutendiskussionen.

Der Todesstoß für die DAM ist bei so einem Preisgefüge noch besser nachvollziehbar.


----------



## eiszeit (14. Mai 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Klasse, mit Jahreszahlen ist sowas sogar leichter zu finden.
> Hast du die Info aus Patentverzeichnissen oder allgemeinen Texten?



DPMA und die Patentnummer


----------



## eiszeit (14. Mai 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mit dem Preis haben die sich aber heftigst verhauen!



War ein Prestige Objekt, vergoldete Teile ect.. Hab sie mir damals schon als Sammlerrolle gekauft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Mai 2020)

Aber dann nie geangelt, oder? 

Ich habe bis wenigstens 2008 Rollen nur unter anglerischen Einsatzaspekten gekauft,
die alten bewährten eben immer noch gerne fürs Grobe oder für etliche Jahres Bootsangeln in Schweden (großteils noch grober).
Auf dem Boot war immer das Versenken in Reichweite, hab paarmal Glück gehabt, das meine langen 3m Ruten mit reichlich Korkgriff genug Auftrieb selbst für eine 500g Rollen boten, sonst wären doch einige verschwunden. Aber ich hab öfter mal fremdversenkte geborgen, das war echt cool! 

Ohne ebay wäre ich gar nicht mehr auf die Idee mehr gekommen, die Oldies wirklich zu sammeln.


----------



## eiszeit (14. Mai 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und Shimano war genau da allen voraus, insbesondere mit den aufkommenden PE/Dyneema-Schnüren,
> und Rollen wie der bezahlbaren Symetre und teueren Stella auf den modernen Leichter-Angeln-Trend gesprungen, kugelgelagerte u. beschichtete Schnurlaufröllchen, Dünnschnurverlegung usw. waren nun angesagt.
> SiC-Ringe beherrschten plötzlich die Rutendiskussionen.



Deswegen fischt der Rest der Familie Shimano


----------



## eiszeit (14. Mai 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Todesstoß für die DAM ist bei so einem Preisgefüge noch besser nachvollziehbar.



U. a.
Nicht unbedingt, man konnte gar nicht sio schnell entwickeln schon wurde es im asiatischen Bereich kopiert.
Die niedrigen Lohnkosten war ebenso ausschlagebend usw. usw..
Mich hat gewundert das Penn U.S.A so lange ausgehalten hat.


----------



## eiszeit (14. Mai 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber dann nie geangelt, oder?



Die neuen hab ich nicht gefischt. Gebraucht schon, kam aber mit der Magnetbremse nicht so zurecht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Mai 2020)

Klar, da war noch einiges mehr!



eiszeit schrieb:


> Mich hat gewundert das Penn U.S.A so lange ausgehalten hat.


Im feinen Bereich haben die ja eigentlich immer daneben getroffen. Eine ihrer besten kleinen Rollenprodukte in Form eines Ryobi-Zauber-Clone hatten die zwar auch mal kurz, war bei ihnen nicht erfolgreich, weil sah ja aus wie das Orginal. 
Ich weiß das genaue Datum der Übernahme gerade nicht.

Genau wegen den schweren Sonderfällen bei den vielen US-Anglern und insbesondere für das Bootangeln hatten die aber einen Ruf erarbeitet, der bis heute weiter wirkt.
Gewisserweise brauchten die gar keine Produktinnovation, aber die Verlagerung der Produktion aus USA weg war gerade ein Stück zuviel. 
Sowas passiert immer, wenn man reine Geldzählerfuzzis als Finanzcontroller und der Budgetverwaltung in eine Firma mit Historie holt.

Insofern wundert mich das jüngst herausgefundene über die Penn Spinfisher 700 überhaupt nicht, 
Made in USA ist dort so werbewirksam wie bei uns Made in Germany,
da leuchten bei den Tradionalisten die Augen und die Herzen!


----------



## eiszeit (14. Mai 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Insofern wundert mich das jüngst herausgefundene über die Penn Spinfisher 700 überhaupt nicht,
> Made in USA ist dort so werbewirksam wie bei uns Made in Germany,
> da leuchten bei den Tradionalisten die Augen und die Herzen!



Ja Tradition spricht da ein Wörtchen mit, aber dies nicht allein.
Es sind aber auch Arbeitsplätze die wegfallen.
Es war schon schade als DAM damals in Gunzenhausen nicht mehr fertigte. Ich komme ja aus der Gegend
und kenne auch immer noch zahlreiche ehemalige Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Mai 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die neuen hab ich nicht gefischt. Gebraucht schon, kam aber mit der Magnetbremse nicht so zurecht.


Die Idee einer solch klein gebauten Magnetbremse ist fast noch dümmer als die der Kugellagerung der Bremse.
Selbst bei Lokomotiven und Schnelltriebwagen hat die wirklich groß gebaute Magnetbremse eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit für gleitendes Bremsen,
bei unter ca. 50km/h über Schiene pro Stunde muss eine zusätzliche klassische Schleifbremse her, sonst droht ruckartiges blockieren (und Schaden).
Diese unlinearen physikalischen Gegebenheiten konnten die DAM'ler auch nicht wirklich abstellen, schon gar nicht in dem Volumen eines Kornglases!
(Klar, experimentieren ist immer gut und interessant)

Kugellager dort einzubauen, wo es sowieso reiben und bremsen muss, ist auch dumm, jedes ist ein weiteres hochanfälliges Bauteil.
Messingbuchsenlager oder dergleichen reichen, und sind robuster und praktisch korrosionsfrei.
Nun ist aber das Billigkugellager bei den heutigen Massenfertigungen der Industrie und den Großabnahmen der Rollenmanufakturen sehr billig geworden, billiger als ein genaues Messingbuchsenlager.
Welches man auch nur braucht, wenn die Aluspule zu weich gebaut oder zu ungenau gebohrt wurde. Oder Kunststoffspulen drauf sind.
Und so treibt jedes Billigkugellager auch noch den Kugellager-Count im Prospekt hoch, da sind oft sogar wie bei der Cardinal/Sorön sogar gleich 2 übereinander gestapelt, dabei sind die Dinger auch noch schwer.


----------



## eiszeit (14. Mai 2020)

Ja das Thema mit den Kugelagern hab ich noch nie verstanden. Ist aber anscheinend
ein Verkaufsargument, je mehr Kugellager umso besser die Rolle. Wenn ich denke dass das zweite
Modell der DAM Ouick Royal MDS allein zwei Kugelager im Kurbelknauf hatte.
Ich halte es so, max. 4 Kugellager müssten reichen. Eines auf der Hauptachse und zwei auf der Kurbelachse und
eins evtl. am Schnurlaufröllchen.
Steh aber auch dazu, gute Laufbuchsen (Kurbelachse) sind oft besser als billige Kugellager.


----------



## Bilch (14. Mai 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Der Spulenhub (S-Kurve) wurde 1990 angemeldet und das Patent wurde 1993 erteilt.
> Im Jahr 1994 kam dann die Serie raus.
> Die Rolle kostete 569,00DM, das konnte sich nicht jeder leisten.


Und auch heute werden sie noch immer für sehr hohe Preise Verkauft. Ist mir aber egal, denn zur Zeit kaufe ich mir die (alten) Rollen nur um damit auch fischen zu können und mit einer Magnetbremse-Rolle würde ich sowieso nicht experimentieren.
Es gibt aber zwei andere DAM Modelle bzw. Serien in der selben Preisliga, die mich zwar interessieren würden, bin aber nicht bereit so viel Geld auszugeben - die 1001-5001 und die 1000-4000FD ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Mai 2020)

@Bilch Dann schau doch mal nach der Finessa XLS, ist nach der 1001 bis 5001 Serie die dann zweite folgende, war m. M. n. die erste Finessa mit Heckbremse. Ist auch nur in kleinen Größen gebaut worden. Aber zum Angeln eine wunderschöne Rolle. 







Hier die 035 und die 040. Baujahr 1985


@eiszeit : Irgendwie kommt mir der Prüfer bekannt vor.


----------



## Bilch (14. Mai 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Bilch Dann schau doch mal nach der Finessa XLS, ist nach der 1001 bis 5001 Serie die dann zweite folgende, war m. M. n. die erste Finessa mit Heckbremse. Ist auch nur in kleinen Größen gebaut worden. Aber zum Angeln eine wunderschöne Rolle.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345870
> 
> ...


Interessant. Sieht aus wie eine XL mit Heckbremse. Waren die XLS Graphit- oder Alurollen?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (15. Mai 2020)

Ich gehe mal soweit und sage es würden Max. 5 Kugellager reichen also 2 auf der Hauptachse, 2 Kurbelachse und ein Schnurlaufröllchen.

@Bilch 
Die XL Serie find ich da etwas besser auch weil sie ne Frontbremse hat. Interessant daran ist auch das die XLS ein Metallgehäuse und die Sensor z.B. ein Kunststoffgehäuse hat. Schade eig denn die Sensor ist auch eine sehr interessante Rolle. Ich nutze sie z.B. zum Zander bzw Aitelfischen mit Köfi, eigentlich wollte ich sie ja zum Karpfenfischen einsetzen doch der Verkäufer damals hatte gemeint er setzt sie zum Aalfischen ein. Den Rat hab ich befolgt und die Nutzung entsprechend geändert . Vielleicht bekomme ich da nochmal eine, wäre nochmal ne Bereicherung an meinen Raubfischruten.


----------



## Bilch (15. Mai 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Was ich letzthin zu deiner Anfrage in Sachen "frühe Schneckenradgetriebe" vergessen habe
> sind die Silentrollen der Graf Hagenburg KG. Die wurden in Sonthofen (Allgäu) gebaut und gehen
> schon auf ca. 1950 zurück.
> Ich leg mal ein Foto des Getriebes bei:
> Anhang anzeigen 345794


Ich habe darüber noch etwas geforscht und habe diesen Artikel von Alan Hawk gefunden (in diesem Artikel geht es um die hochinteressante Abu Garcia Suverän Rolle). Drin schreibt er, dass das Wormshaft-Getriebe zuerst bei den Hardy Altex Rollen (auch hier schon gezeigt - 1, 2) verwendet und später von Alcedo perfektioniert wurde.


----------



## Bilch (15. Mai 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal soweit und sage es würden Max. 5 Kugellager reichen also 2 auf der Hauptachse, 2 Kurbelachse und ein Schnurlaufröllchen.


Stimme ich absolut zu (vlt. noch 2, wenn die Rolle einen Wormshaft-Verleger hat)


----------



## eiszeit (15. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Und auch heute werden sie noch immer für sehr hohe Preise Verkauft. Ist mir aber egal, denn zur Zeit kaufe ich mir die (alten) Rollen nur um damit auch fischen zu können und mit einer Magnetbremse-Rolle würde ich sowieso nicht experimentieren.
> Es gibt aber zwei andere DAM Modelle bzw. Serien in der selben Preisliga, die mich zwar interessieren würden, bin aber nicht bereit so viel Geld auszugeben - die 1001-5001 und die 1000-4000FD ...


Irgend jemand hat es letzthin angesprochen, bei den Neuerungen waren gute Ideen dabei aber auch solche die nicht so gut waren
bzw. nicht den Durchbruch schafften ( (Magnetbremse, Fastcast, Seitenbremse ect.).
Willst du eine zuverlässige Rolle nehm die 1001-5001 oder 1000-5000 Serie, zum Nachfolgermodellreihe der 1000FD -4000FD kann ich
wenig sagen. Hab sie einmal gefischt.


----------



## eiszeit (15. Mai 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Bilch Dann schau doch mal nach der Finessa XLS, ist nach der 1001 bis 5001 Serie die dann zweite folgende, war m. M. n. die erste Finessa mit Heckbremse. Ist auch nur in kleinen Größen gebaut worden. Aber zum Angeln eine wunderschöne Rolle



Die XLS fische ich sehr gern, hat eine der besten Bremsen (sehr leichtläufig einzustellen), hat kleine Schwächen
am Getriebe. Setzt den Anhieb immer mit der Schnur zwischen den Fingern (wie ich es eben früher von alten Anglern gelernt habe), dann erfolgt das Umgreifen. Aber das ist eine Sache die muß jeder selber wissen, ich mein Front- oder Heckbremse.


----------



## eiszeit (15. Mai 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @eiszeit : Irgendwie kommt mir der Prüfer bekannt vor.


----------



## eiszeit (15. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Interessant. Sieht aus wie eine XL mit Heckbremse. Waren die XLS Graphit- oder Alurollen?


Teils teils, grob kann man sagen die großen Metall- und die kleinen Graphite.


----------



## eiszeit (15. Mai 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal soweit und sage es würden Max. 5 Kugellager reichen also 2 auf der Hauptachse, 2 Kurbelachse und ein Schnurlaufröllchen.



Yep, bin der gleichen Meinung


----------



## eiszeit (15. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe darüber noch etwas geforscht und habe diesen Artikel von Alan Hawk gefunden (in diesem Artikel geht es um die hochinteressante Abu Garcia Suverän Rolle). Drin schreibt er, dass das Wormshaft-Getriebe zuerst bei den Hardy Altex Rollen (auch hier schon gezeigt - 1, 2) verwendet und später von Alcedo perfektioniert wurde.


Sehr schöner Bericht, danke fürs mitteilen.
Ich hätte ein wenig anders die Schwerpunkte gesetzt, aber da hat ein jeder der sich mit der Materie befasst ein wenig
andere Ansichten. Aber das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Mai 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal soweit und sage es würden Max. 5 Kugellager reichen also 2 auf der Hauptachse, 2 Kurbelachse und ein Schnurlaufröllchen.


Sehe ich auch so!

Wobei technisch Kugellager auf schnell laufenden Teilen die meisten Vorteile bringen,
und das ist alles am schnellsten auf der Linie Hauptachse Pinion Rotor.

Unter dem permanent im Wasser arbeitenden Schnurlaufröllchen sehe ich ein Kugellager nicht so passend,
da funktionieren verschiedene Gleitlager bei meinen Rollen besser.
Daiwa hat aktuell ein Kunststofflager in den Hardbody-A-Modellen verbaut gehabt wie aus der Infinity-Q-Zaion,
das tut auch leicht laufen.
Die alten Tefonlagerhülschen ab den Ambidex tun noch weit robuster.
Die kleinen Kugellager in den Spinrollen-Schnurröllchen können neben dem Wasser und Korrosion auch hohe Drücke nicht so wirklich ab,
als Drucklast von Bremse 5kg aufwärts (öfter bei Hängern und leider nicht so oft von Fischen) bringt sie schnell zum schaben und kreischen in ihrem Röllchenversteck.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Mai 2020)

Mir fällt gerade noch ein, dass der Druck auf dem Schnurlaufröllchen wegen seiner über 90Grad Schnurumlenkung
noch erheblich größer ist als die Zuglast, also ein Kugellager auf seiner geringen Kugellauffläche bzw. "Kugellaufpünktchen" 
schnell die Schmierung verdrängt und verliert.

Hier mal die Wikipedia mit Bildern


			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6b/Four_pulleys_FH.svg
		

wobei das sogar ungenau ist, denn es gilt das Prinzip der Kraftvektoren, also Vektorrechnung, die Zugrichtung  muss zum Verdoppeln der Kraftwirkung genau entgegengesetzt zur Lastrichtung sein, also 180 Grad.

Eine der einfachen Formeln ist die Diagonale des Quadrates mit Faktor Wurzel(2) zur Kantenlänge,
was der Addition zweier gleicher Vektoren in 90 Grad Winkel entspricht.
Wir haben noch ein bischen mehr Umlenkung zum Leitring, also nehme ich mal Faktor 1.5 an.

Das macht aus 5kg sofort mal 7.5kg Last, und das geht auf die Auflagefläche von ca. der Hälfte der wenigen Kügelchen im Lager.

Also jetzt mal richtig vorgestoßn, was passiert da am Schnurlaufröllchen unterm Kugellager:
Gutartig angenommen gerechnet mit einer Kugelspitzenauflagenbreite von 0,05mm und einer vollen sich abplattenden Fläche im Quadrat.
Auf 4 Kugeln * (0,05mm)^2 = 0,01mm^2 , also 1/100 Quadratmillimeter = 1/10000 Quadratzentimeter,
was nach der alten greifbareren Physik-Rechnung  7.5 kg auf 1/10000 Quadratzentimeter gleich einem Flächendruck von 75000kg/cm^2 = 75 T / cm^2 ergibt.
Das wollte ich in der Größenordnung wissen ,
da hat die Schmiere und selbst die Kugelspitze keine Chance unter weit mehr Druck als auf der Eisenbahnschiene unterm Lokomotivhammer. 

Das ist ne ganze Vollbahnlokomotive von Obelix auf einer Fingerspitze balanciert, da hilft auch der Zaubertrank nicht mehr so wirklich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Und auch heute werden sie noch immer für sehr hohe Preise Verkauft.



Das hat auch entsprechende Gründe. Sofern die Rolle vollumfänglich angeboten wird und auch selbst im guten Zustand ist, wirst du sie auch für 200€ ganz spielend verkaufen können.
Warum ist das so:

- es war die letzte Rolle, die DAM noch selbst gebaut hat (wobei an der MDS schon Zukaufteile vorhanden sind -> Rotor zb)
- sie kam in einem sehr schicken Holzkasten (glaube aus Teakholz, gebeizt), der mit Samt ausgelegt war
- Teilvergoldung
- es war kein Massenprodukt (nicht sicher ob sie limitiert war, müßte ich nachforschen)

Sowas gab es auch mal ne Weile bei Daiwa, da war es immer ein spezielles Modell (muß nicht zwingend das Topmodell gewesen sein), welches ebenfalls im schicken Holzkasten mit Limitierung daher kam. Erinnere ich mich noch gut dran, wie ich Mitter 90er mit der Nase an der abgeschlossenen Glasvitrine meines Örtlichen klebte, aber 999,-DM waren zuviel um die mal eben für ne Rolle rauszuhauen.
Findest du heute so gut wie gar nicht mehr, weil diese Rollen einfach in Sammlerhand sind.
Und wenn du eine findest wirds teuer, richtig teuer.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Mai 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade noch ein, dass der Druck auf dem Schnurlaufröllchen wegen seiner über 90Grad Schnurumlenkung
> noch erheblich größer ist als die Zuglast, also ein Kugellager auf seiner geringen Kugellauffläche bzw. "Kugellaufpünktchen"
> schnell die Schmierung verdrängt und verliert.
> 
> ...



paar Sachen zum Nachdenken

- Ein Kugellager hat mehr wie nur 4 Kugeln
- es dreht sich, die Belastung ist also nur sehr kurz und verteilt sich auch gleichzetig auf mehrere Kugeln, bleibt also nicht nur auf einer
- die Kugeln liegen in einem Käfig, die Kraft wird also auch noch abgelenkt
- der Verschleiß eines Kugellagers entsteht fast immer durch die Innenführung durch verlagernde Druck/Fliehkräfte...das Lager schlägt aus.

Im Vergleich zur Lokomotive wäre das Lager dort auch auf der Radachse, muß also nicht das Gewicht der Lok zur Schiene tragen (welches Federn auch abschwächen)


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Mai 2020)

Kurz noch was neues, eine DAM Quick 248 Nach einer gründlichen Außenwäsche wurde ihr Erscheinungsbild doch erheblich verbessert. Das schlimmste aber war die Unterfütterung der Spule mit Isolierband. Durch ihre tiefe Spule faßt sie 150 mtr. 0,40 mm Schnur und wurde von 1963 bis 1971 gebaut. 






Isolierbandunterfütterung


----------



## Bilch (19. Mai 2020)

@Hecht100+, sie sieht sehr gut erhalten aus, ohne etliche Kratzer


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Mai 2020)

@Bilch ganz minimale, aber du glaubst nicht was ich da einen Dreck von der Rolle gewaschen habe.


----------



## Jason (19. Mai 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kurz noch was neues, eine DAM Quick 248 Nach einer gründlichen Außenwäsche wurde ihr Erscheinungsbild doch erheblich verbessert. Das schlimmste aber war die Unterfütterung der Spule mit Isolierband. Durch ihre tiefe Spule faßt sie 150 mtr. 0,40 mm Schnur und wurde von 1963 bis 1971 gebaut.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346225
> 
> ...


Die sieht ja aus wie neu. Oder hast du wieder Farbe  drüber gespritzt?  Nein, im Ernst, der hast du wieder einen neuen glanz beschert. Genau die gleiche schlummert auch in meiner Vitrine.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Mai 2020)

Das ärgerliche ist die aufgeblühte Stelle oben am Rotor, irgendwie hat es unter dem Lack gefressen. Sieht aus als wäre leichter Rost unter dem Lack. Ansonsten war es diesmal Salmiakgeist mit Fairy Ultra und Wasser gemischt, haut zwar voll auf die Nase aber macht echt geil sauber.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Mai 2020)

Ich sag' ja, ein Archäologe bzw. Paläontologe ist vergleichweise gar nichts. 

Die bekommen neuwertig eigentlich nie hin!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Mai 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> - Ein Kugellager hat mehr wie nur 4 Kugeln


Ich bin von 8 - 9 Kugeln ausgegangen, im statischen Zustand mit Zuglast an der Schnur/Rute/Rolle wirkt der Druck auf die Hälfte davon, die anderen werden entlastet.

Dynamisch wird das ganze ja noch schlimmer, ein dort verbautes Rillenkugellager ist für Last in einer vertikalen Ebene ausgelegt, durch die Mittelfläche des Lagers mit Druckzentrum in der Mitte der Innenöffnung.
Wenn man die Bewegungsvektoren des Bügelarms, seine Verformungen und den kurbelnden Angler dazunimmt, wird das immer schiefer,
in Konsequenz für ein Schnurlaufröllchenkugellager noch schlimmer.

Ich suche ja nach reichlich Begründungen, warum ein Gleitlager mit seiner ganzen Hülsenbreite und vielen Quadratmilimetern Auflagefläche soviel standfester und wartungsärmer ist. Und warum Schnurlaufröllchenkugellager soviel Ärger machen, wenn man sie hart fordert.

Mit vollversiegelten Schnurlaufröllchenkugellager im Austausch, wo das Fett schlecht wegkann, habe ich auch probiert, das hilft aber mehr gegen Korrosion. Kunststoff ist dort gegen Korrosion immer weitaus beständiger!

Jedenfalls ist ein nicht eingebautes Schnurlaufröllchenkugellager und dafür ein gut gemachtes Gleitlager nicht notwendigerweise ein Nachteil.
Das ist wichtig.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Mai 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich bin von 8 - 9 Kugeln ausgegangen, im statischen Zustand mit Zuglast an der Schnur/Rute/Rolle wirkt der Druck auf die Hälfte davon, die anderen werden entlastet.



Ok, kam dann missverständlich rüber.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist ein nicht eingebautes Schnurlaufröllchenkugellager und dafür ein gut gemachtes Gleitlager nicht notwendigerweise ein Nachteil.
> Das ist wichtig.



Genauso sehe ich das auch. Für mich persönlich bleibt das Kugellager im Schnurlaufröllchen nur ne Marketing-Geschichte, ist halt ein langjähriger Trend zu den erhöhten Lagerzahlen, die man dann irgendwo hinquetschen muss, wo sie am wenigsten ihre Aufgabe zufriedenstellend erfüllen (ich sag nur Spule).


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Mai 2020)

Ich habe heute eine Noris-Shakespeare EUROPA-KLASSE Deluxe 2220 bekommen, die eine kleine Besonderheit hat, ihr Bremsknauf. Dieser ist hochglänzend verchromt. Ihr Baujahr ist von 1967 bis 1971. Aber ich frage mich, ist dieser Bremsknauf serienmäßig. Vielleicht kann ja jemand etwas dazu schreiben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Mai 2020)

Der Bremsknauf ist normal so, keine Besonderheit.


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Mai 2020)

*@*Bimmelrudi, haben die dann verschiedene verarbeitet, meine andere Europa Klasse (2210) hat einen schwarzen Knauf.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Mai 2020)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, bei Shakespeare bin ich nicht so drinne, schon gar nicht bei den älteren Modellen.
Ich kann dir nur sagen das so ziemlich jede aus der Europa-Klasse, die ich bisher gesehen habe immer diesen verchromten Bremsknopf hatte.
Ich hab hier auch ne 2210 Europaklasse, die hat auch diesen verchromten Bremsgriff.

Btw...auf deinem Bild oben sieht die Rolle schwarz aus. Ist das auch wirklich schwarz oder eher nen blau? Ich kenne die Europaklasse eigentlich nur in blau.


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Mai 2020)

Nein, die ist blau mit Stahlspule in Blau.


----------



## Jason (27. Mai 2020)

@Hecht100+ es kann sein, dass sich hier um ein Übergangsmodell zur nächsten Serie handelt. Kannst du mal bitte ein Bild von der Aufschrift der Rolle machen. Das schwarz irritiert mich auch ein wenig.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Mai 2020)

@Jason Eindeutig blau


----------



## Jason (28. Mai 2020)

Ich habe von dieser Serie 4 Stück in meiner Vitrine, aber die 2220 fehlt leider. Es sind die 2200, 2205, 2210 und 2230. 
Diese haben alle den schwarzen Bremsknauf. Aber in meinem Katalog von 1970 sind alle Rollen mit verchromten
Knauf abgebildet, wie ich gerade feststellen muss. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (28. Mai 2020)

Hier die komplette Serie. Die Bremsmuttern  sind verchromt. Ich denke
die Bremsmuttern waren verchromt, siehe auch die einschlägigen Kataloge.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (28. Mai 2020)

Die Europa Klasse Deluxe ist das Nachfolgermodell der Europa Klasse oder auch "graue Serie".
Im Großen und Ganzen wurde die Deluxe nicht neu erfunden sondern hat nur einige Erneuerungen bekommmen den viele Sachen wurden schon im letzten Update der Europa klasse geändert. Zu erwähnen wäre hier z.B. das Kugellager für den Rotor, die neue Spule und die Kurbel aus Aluminium sowie die Feder für den Rücksperrhebel im inneren.
Die erwähnte Bremsmutter wurde bei Umstellung auf die neue Spule schon bei der Europa Klasse von Kunststoff auf Metall umgestellt und später wider auf Kunststoff geändert. Dies erfolgte "aber" nicht bei allen Modellen, sieht man sich mal die 2200 an so wurde hier immer eine Kunststoffmutter verbaut und bei der 2220 Anfangs noch Metall und später vor Umstellung auf die BB 2220 I auf Kunststoff. Die Form der Spule blieb bei der Europaklasse Deluxe immer gleich und wurde auch auf die BB I Serie übernommen.
Zusammengefasst kann man sagen das die Spulen der letzten Serie mit den Bremsmuttern auch auf eine Ball Bearing I passen, nur leider nicht Zeitlich und Farblich zusammengehören.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Mai 2020)

Unser @dawurzelsepp muß hellseherische Fähigkeiten haben. Genau über die graue Rollen schon geschrieben, die gestern kamen. Nur eben 2010 und 2030. 2010 mit Kunststoffbremsknauf und 2030 mit Metallbremsknauf Und bei der 2030 mal echt was geniales, Bügelhalteschraube ist nicht gleich der Schnurlaufröllchenschraube. Mal sehen, wie sich das ganze nach Reinigung und Fettung darstellt.


----------



## Jason (28. Mai 2020)

@Hecht100+ da hast du ja wieder eine Aufgabe. Ist aber für dich kein Problem.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Mai 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> @Hecht100+ da hast du ja wieder eine Aufgabe. Ist aber für dich kein Problem.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Der bekommt bald noch ne ganz andre Aufgabe


----------



## dawurzelsepp (29. Mai 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Unser @dawurzelsepp muß hellseherische Fähigkeiten haben. Genau über die graue Rollen schon geschrieben, die gestern kamen. Nur eben 2010 und 2030. 2010 mit Kunststoffbremsknauf und 2030 mit Metallbremsknauf Und bei der 2030 mal echt was geniales, Bügelhalteschraube ist nicht gleich der Schnurlaufröllchenschraube. Mal sehen, wie sich das ganze nach Reinigung und Fettung darstellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieses Schnurlaufröllchen wurde auch bei der 2040 und 2050 verbaut, hab ich in nem früheren Beitrag schon mal beschrieben bzw bei meiner 2050.
Zu den 2010 Modellen könnte der Jason etwas sagen dem hatte ich damals mal 2 dieser unterschiedlichen Modelle überlassen, darunter auch das eher seltene "Übergangsmodel" der 2010 mit Kunststoffbremsmutter. 
Von den Kurbeln her hatte ich ja geschrieben das sie in den Übergangsmodellen zur Europa Klasse Deluxe schon in Alu waren. Diese finde ich persönlich besser wie die Stahl Kurbel der ersten Modelle. Ich hab ne 2020 die ich gelegentlich nutze und da ist noch die Stahlkurbel drauf, an der löst sich immer mal die Mutter zur Fixierung. Die alte Spulenform finde ich zudem schöner wie die neuere da sie zudem einen schöneren Klang hat wobei die Kunststoffbremsmutter sehr anfällig bruchempfindlich ist.


----------



## dajeg (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
mir ist am Wochenende die Kurbel meiner geliebten Shakespeare 2400 abgebrochen. Hat jemand zufällig noch eine im Ersatzteillager liegen oder eine Idee, wo ich die bekommen kann? Ich hänge sehr an der Rolle, fische seit meiner Kindheit damit und wäre entsprechend dankbar für jeden Tipp. Vielen Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße aus Köln
Jörg


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Juni 2020)

Habe eine da. Bei Interesse per PN melden mit Adresse.  

PS: die silberne Abdeckschraube deiner Kurbel bitte aufheben, die habe ich nicht an den Kurbeln.


----------



## Jason (4. Juni 2020)

Möchte euch meine beiden Neuzugänge von meiner Shakespeare Sammlung vorstellen. 
@Hecht100+ hat mir diese beiden sehr gut erhaltenen Rollen überlassen. Heiner viiiiielen Dank.




Zwei wunderschöne Rollen aus dem Hause Shakespeare




Die erste ist eine Standard 2015GF. Sie ist das dritte und letzte Update dieser Rolle. Es begann mit der 2015. Diese war mit Noris Shakespeare beschriftet. Nach der Übernahme von Noris, labelte Shakespeare ihre Rollen mit Noris Shakespeare. Dann kam das erste Update, die 2015GD. Da stand auch noch Noris Shakespeare drauf. 1974 kam dann 2015GF auf den Markt. Von dem Jahr an war der Name Noris verschwunden. Von Update zu Update wurden kleine Veränderungen vorgenommen, wo ich jetzt nicht eingehen werde. 
Die weinrote Standard Serie wurde 1978 von der schwarzen Standard GG Serie abgelöst. 




Diese 2003GG ist das zweitgrößte Modell dieser Serie

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Möchte euch meine beiden Neuzugänge von meiner Shakespeare Sammlung vorstellen.
> @Hecht100+ hat mir diese beiden sehr gut erhaltenen Rollen überlassen. Heiner viiiiielen Dank.


ABoardie und Ükel Tausch, das ist ja gleich mal doppelt gut! 
Denn so kannst du dich dran erfreuen, und Hecht100+ hat auch noch die Chance mal wieder einen Blick drauf zu werfen oder sie evtl. auf Einsatzfotos zu sehen etc.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> PS: die silberne Abdeckschraube deiner Kurbel bitte aufheben, die habe ich nicht an den Kurbeln.


Für die mit den Ambidex & Co eher weniger rumschraubenden:
Die Einschraubung ins Großrad und die Abdeckung fürs Gewindebolzen-Wechselseite kann man abschrauben,
da eignet sich ein 2 Pfennig-Kupfer (weich passend für Alu) am besten, der 2 Euro-Cent tut es aber auch. 
Der DDR-Alukleintaler wäre super, ist aber sehr dick, den muss man wie ich gerne auch mit 10 Pfennigen gemacht habe, anfeilen.

Shakespeare Besitzer brauchen öfter mal sowas, ich habe immer einige der Kupfermünzen 1 2 5 mit dabei und im Werkzeug und nun auch im Rollenvitrinenregal!


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Juni 2020)

Oder den breiten Schraubenzieher im Schweitzer Messer nehmen, der geht durch seine große Breite auch sehr gut. Je breiter desto besser. Bei den DAM-Quick-Schrauben am Bügel ist ein 2 Cent Stück Optimal.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2020)

Diese Abdeckung und den Knubbel zum Gewindeverstauen (orginal mit kleinem Schaumstoffpölsterchen gegen klappern gesichert)
finde ich übrigens doof, der macht die Rolle (1.) schwerer und (2.) die Kurbel unförmig, im Vergleich Sigma echt form-unschön.
Schon seit langem ärgerte ich mich beim Ansitzen und im norddeutschen Winde gerne fliegender Schnur über das (3.) Verhakeln feiner Monofiler. 
Genauso die Abdeckkappenschraube für das Großrad auf der Gegenseite, deren großer Pfennigschlitz ist sehr gratig, und hält Schnur sehr gut auf.
Alles sehr blöde beim Ansitzen mit geöffneten Bügel beim Warten auf Karpfen oder Hecht. 

Erfolgreich durchgeführte Maßnahmen bei bisher nur 2410 waren das Bearbeiten der Kurbel  mit Entfernen des gesamten Knubbels und Abdrehen der Abdeckkappenschraube Großrad, macht die Rolle gleich viel moderner aussehend und beseitigt die Schnurprobleme komplett.
Mit dem Abstellen des Knarren beim Einholen wird es dann vollends eine aktuelle Rollentechnik, den dämlichen Bügelinnenumschlag und empfindliche Mimiken dazu hatte sie ja nie.

Allerdings ist das ein Modding zum realen Einsatz heute, für eine Sammler- und Vitrinenrolle (selbst mit manchmal Ausführen am Wasser) würde ich das nicht empfehlen, da zählt primär Orginalzustand.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juni 2020)

Das Lösen der Schrauben mittels Geldstück wurde damals auch ganz offen und regulär propagiert. Selbst in diversen Katalogen findet man dies noch, die Hersteller wollten damit zeigen, das ein Angler ohne spezielle Hilfsmittel ganz einfach seine Kurbel von links nach rechts umbauen konnte.
Die Schrauben, gerade die der Kurbelgegenseite, sind auch ganz speziell dafür geschlitzt. Ein Schraubendreher ist hier einfach nur suboptimales Werkzeug.

Hinzukamen die vielen Reparaturanleitungen der Hersteller für den Endverbraucher, und das auch nicht nur von Daiwa, sondern quasi allen.
Mir sind solche Anleitungen auch zb. von Shimano, Ryobi, Mitchell, Silstar und einigen anderen bekannt.
Anscheinend gab es die aber wohl nur außerhalb von Europa, vorwiegend Australien und Amerika.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Juni 2020)

Und gestern ist von @Jason auch ein Paket gekommen, ein ganzes Konvolut alter DAM-Quick 77-97 Rollen. Nachdem die Chemie ihre Wirkung getan hatte, stehen sie nachher in der Vitrine. Am auffälligsten war aber die alte Schnur, die noch auf den Spulen saß. Unter 0,50 mm war da nichts dabei, die dickste war eine 0,60 mm Schnur. Früher wurde einfach massiver geangelt.








Modell 80 ( Baujahr 1974-1980) und Modell 94 ( Baujahr 1972-1973 )


Modell 94 und 84 ( Baujahr 1974 - 1980 )
Das Modell 94 hat die gleiche Spule verbaut wie die Finessa 330, sie sind tauschbar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2020)

fehlt bei der linken 94 das Schnurlaufröllchen bzw. Schnurführer ? 
So nach der Art Quick & Dirty namentlich passend repariert! 

Fein so als Sammelriege!


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Juni 2020)

Ja, wo du es sagst fällt es mir auch auf. Habe sie sofort nach der Reinigung ins Regal gepackt, bin im Moment bei einem anderen Projekt:  Kraeusellack für alte DAM-Rollen
Sieht schon nicht schlecht aus, ist aber schwieriger zu lackieren und noch nicht ganz so wie von mir erwünscht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2020)

Noch ein bischen rauh geworden ...

Warum probierst du es nichtmal anders herum, einfach Mattlack schwarz?
Wenn du eh ablösen musst ...
Hat viele Vorteile und wahrscheinlich sieht die Rolle sogar besser aus - natürlich abhängig von den sonstigen Anbauteilen, Labels und Farben.

Ich bin dabei pragmatisch, besonders bei regelmäßig geangelten Rollen, da muss alles für einfache und problemlose Wartung und Reparatur eingerichtet sein. Man muss auch nachpinseln und tupfen können.

Einzig bei den hellmetallicblauen Ambidex (siehe # 2001) mit der dunkel/grausilber-Spule oder mehr chromfarben je nach Generation sowie dem Stahl/Chrom sieht volles mattschwarz bei der Kurbel nicht toll aus und passt irgendwie nicht, selbst wenn Knauf und Knob derartig schwarz sind, allerdings glänzend. Auch größere Anteile am Gehäuse oder Rotor stimmen nicht, wie z.B. die Bügellagerabdeckungen.
Die hellmetallicgrün oder silbermetallic Ausführung ist in der Hinsicht viel einfacher kombinierbar.
Ich muss noch eine blau-verträgliche graue Farbmischung oder so finden, damit das Farbdesign mit gemoddeter Kurbel wieder stimmig ist.
Wenn sie mich weiter ärgert, werde ich am Ende genau ein Mattschwarz glatt total durchziehen, siehe Bild ^ oben 
Und danach sofort die silbernen Gehäuseprägungen frei wischen.
Das würde auch edler als ihre derart seltsam lackierte President Schwester im DAM-Quick-Rauhlook.

Ich mag es inzwischen lieber, wenn die Kurbel nicht in Rollenfarbe ist. Sondern nur der Body und Rotor, wie siehe Bild ^ oben.
Ein großer Teil vom Sexy-Rolle-Design kommt von unterscheidbaren Anbauteilen, richtig kombiniert. DAM konnte das sogar erstaunlich gut mit Rot.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, wo du es sagst fällt es mir auch auf. Habe sie sofort nach der Reinigung ins Regal gepackt, bin im Moment bei einem anderen Projekt:  Kraeusellack für alte DAM-Rollen
> Sieht schon nicht schlecht aus, ist aber schwieriger zu lackieren und noch nicht ganz so wie von mir erwünscht.
> Anhang anzeigen 347821



Sehe ich richtig das dies eine Quick Super ist? 
Ich hät der wohl einfach nen grünen Army-Look verpasst und fertig.
Oder gar komplett nur poliertes Alu (inkl. Nachbehandlung) mit schwarzer Schrift-Applikation..auch das könnt ich mir optisch schick vorstellen


----------



## eiszeit (6. Juni 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Noch ein bischen rauh geworden ...
> Warum probierst du es nichtmal anders herum, einfach Mattlack schwarz?
> Wenn du eh ablösen musst ...
> Hat viele Vorteile und wahrscheinlich sieht die Rolle sogar besser aus - natürlich abhängig von den sonstigen Anbauteilen, Labels und Farben.



Ja das wäre ein prima, einfach mattschwarz. Dann sieht der Sammler besser das die Rolle überlackiert ist und dem
Korrisionschutz wäre genüge getan.
Hab mich letzte Woche so richtig über die beiden Rollen geärgert (siehe nächstes Foto).




Beim Angebot war natürlich kein solch schönes Foto dabei eher von weiter entfernt fotografiert.
Dieses Modell der Junior in schwarz gab es wirklich und die hatte ich auch noch nicht, also hab ich "zugeschlagen"
Das Ergebnis war, die Junior war schwarz überlackiert und die DAM Quick 280 war vielleicht
aus fünf unterschiedleichen Modellen zusammegbeastelt. Brachte ein paar Stunden (weil da auch der Malermeister
am Wek war) und die 280 war Original und in Ordnung. Bei der Junior rot übermalt in schwarz ist nichts zu machen,
die dient nur als E-Teilrolle.
Der VK sträubt sich zwar noch beide oder nur die Junior zurückzunehmen, aber mal abwarten.
Er hat die Rolle nicht explizit als "Rücknahme ausgeschlossen" angeboten.
Auf jeden Fall so richtig ärgerlich und es hat einiges an Geld gekostet.
Das zum Thema lackieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2020)

Auch das ist ein Punkt, gerade aus Sammlersicht: Wenn ein starkes Restaurieren und für die Orginalität entwertendes überlackieren, dann sollte es erkennbar gemacht sein.

Wenn man wirklich gut restauriert und das Dingens moddet und das deutlich erkennbar ist, kann es sogar positiv auffallen.
Vlt. braucht man dafür aber auch einen Label drauf, bei Ruten ist der schon lange die halbe Miete ... 

Hab mich mal mit einen Anzeigen-Verkäufer (war noch Fisch&Fang wo es noch Kleinanzeigen ohne Foto gab) sehr geärgert, eine Rolle 2430 war aus diversen Teilen zusammengebastelt, zuallererst fiel der kleinere nicht ausfüllende Knob von 2410 auf, dann die kleinere Kurbel, die Spule war der letzte zerkratzte Schrott.
Also schon gar nicht so selten, dass solche Restezombies weitergegeben werden.

Gibt aber auch das Gegenteil mit entzückenden Geschichten, Papas Lieblingsrolle Quick 3000 für 50€ fast neuwertig von dessen Sohnemann persönlich durch halb Deutschland vor meine Tür gebracht und abgeliefert, mit einem netten Schwätzchen und einem Kaffee.
Er wollte auch gerne sehen, dass die Rolle in gute Hände kommt und hatte sich nur schweren Herzens zum Verkauf entschlossen.
Menschen und Nachfahren können manchmal sehr emotional und sentimental sein bei sowas, aber das ist schön!

Das mit miesen Rollenfotos kenne ich leider auch (und viele andere inzwischen auch  ),
bei zweifelhaften Fotos geht man lieber vom schlimmsten aus, sieht man inzwischen häufiger bei Auktionen in der Zurückhaltung.

Eine im zweifelhaften Zustand schlecht abgebildete Rolle (Daiwa 1050 Silver) habe ich nach reichlich Bedenken ob des Fotos und dem Realzustand für mich abgebrochen, hatte aber schon 1€ geboten - leichtsinnigerweise. Weil besser zu überblicken mit alles in den Geboten.
Bekam natürlich prompt den Zuschlag mit 1€ .
Wollte das Dingens aber gar nicht mehr, was machen? 5€ Versandkosten kommen drauf. Könnte ich aber auch relativ nahe abholen (~30km) .
Also dem Verkäufer geschrieben, dass ich ihm 1€ überweise, er die Rolle aber bitte gleich in der Mülltonne entsorgen solle.
Er hat etwas verduzzt reagiert  und wußte nicht recht, ob ich das alles ernst meine und tun würde ...
Wenigstens die 5€ eingespart, die 1€ taten nicht weh, aber eine nette Geschichte entwickelte sich draus und ich hatte so keinen ebay-Stress.

Wenn es richtig teuer wird, wird es blöder.


----------



## Jason (6. Juni 2020)

Da ich ja auch ein großer Fan von alten Stationärrollen bin, vorzugsweise Shakespeare, kam heute ein weiterer Neuzugang in meiner Sammlung. Meine Frau hat das Päckchen angenommen und mir übergeben. Sie verdrehte die Augen und sagte: "Schon wieder eine Angelrolle." Ich sagte nur: " Beruhig dich , die war nicht teuer." Sie antwortete nur.... "das sagst du immer".
Nu ja, so ist das nun mal. Es handelt sich um eine Shakespeare 2302RL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Der Zustand ist in Ordnung. In den Katalogen schrieben sie: " Die besondere Standard Serie". Also eine weitere Standard Serie, die mit dieser Rolle 1976 begann. Die Besonderheit bei der Rolle war, dass man die Kurbel rechts wie links anbringen konnte. 1978 kamen 3 weitere Rollen 
dazu. Die 2304, 2306 und die 2307. Die 2306 hab ich schon gesehen aber die anderen beiden noch nicht. Also sehr selten. 1979 wurde die Serie aus dem Programm genommen. Sie lief wohl nicht so gut.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (6. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und gestern ist von @Jason auch ein Paket gekommen, ein ganzes Konvolut alter DAM-Quick 77-97 Rollen. Nachdem die Chemie ihre Wirkung getan hatte, stehen sie nachher in der Vitrine. Am auffälligsten war aber die alte Schnur, die noch auf den Spulen saß. Unter 0,50 mm war da nichts dabei, die dickste war eine 0,60 mm Schnur. Früher wurde einfach massiver geangelt.
> Anhang anzeigen 347807
> 
> 
> ...


Die hast du mal wieder gut aufgearbeitet. Respekt. Die Quick 80 hatte ich in einem verharzten Zustand bekommen. Die hab ich lange eingeweicht, um das harte Fett runter zu bekommen. Hast du das Problem mit dem Bügel bei der 94er aus der Welt geschafft?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Juni 2020)

@Bimmelrudi  Ja, ist eine Super und die war total Lackmäßig im Ar....gen. Aber deine Idee hat echt was für sich, Danke,  mal schauen was noch passiert.

@Jason   Ja, den gleichen Spruch mußte ich mir bei deinem Paket auch anhören, und dann noch das "Du must doch eigentlich genug davon haben". Glückwunsch zur Rolle, so eine habe ich noch nie gesehen, war damals wohl auch nicht bei uns im Laden zu erhalten (wenigstens kann ich mich nicht an so ein Modell erinnern).


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Juni 2020)

Nein, aber so wie es aussieht, müßten die Teile von der Finessa-Serie dazwischen passen. Sehe ich als nicht so schwierig an. Ich habe ja noch vom Schnurlaufröllchenumbau einen kompletten Bügel einer Finessa 330.


----------



## Jason (6. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ja das wäre ein prima, einfach mattschwarz. Dann sieht der Sammler besser das die Rolle überlackiert ist und dem
> Korrisionschutz wäre genüge getan.
> Hab mich letzte Woche so richtig über die beiden Rollen geärgert (siehe nächstes Foto).
> Anhang anzeigen 347822
> ...


Grausam, einfach nur grausam.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Juni 2020)

@Jason Du kannst aber beruhigt sein, an deinen habe ich nicht farblich gearbeitet.


----------



## Jason (6. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Jason Du kannst aber beruhigt sein, an deinen habe ich nicht farblich gearbeitet.


Och, die waren doch noch gut in Schuss. Ich hoffe, sie haben dir zugesagt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Juni 2020)

Ich meinte die, die du bekommen hast. Und deine gelieferten waren auch gut in Schuß.


----------



## Jason (6. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich meinte die, die du bekommen hast. Und deine gelieferten waren auch gut in Schuß.


Vielen Dank. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (7. Juni 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> 1978 kamen 3 weitere Rollen dazu. Die 2304, 2306 und die 2307. Die 2306 hab ich schon gesehen aber die anderen beiden noch nicht. Also sehr selten. 1979 wurde die Serie aus dem Programm genommen. Sie lief wohl nicht so gut.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Die Standard RL Serie hatte im mittleren Preisegment (die 2307/2306 kostete 49,00DM) im eigenen
Hause mit der Gold-Serie (die 2710 kostete 45;00DM) starke Konkurrenz. Zudem war die Ball Bearing II und
die normale Standard Serie auf dem Markt.

Ich mein aber der wichtigste Grund (bei den kleinen Modellen) war die innenliegende Spule, das war einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
Hier noch ein Bild der 2302 RL (kleinste) und er 2307 (größte).


----------



## Jason (7. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die Standard RL Serie hatte im mittleren Preisegment (die 2307/2306 kostete 49,00DM) im eigenen
> Hause mit der Gold-Serie (die 2710 kostete 45;00DM) starke Konkurrenz. Zudem war die Ball Bearing II und
> die normale Standard Serie auf dem Markt.
> 
> ...


Ist dir die 2304RL und die 2306 RL schon mal untergekommen? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (7. Juni 2020)

Die 2304 RL hab ich noch, es fehlt mir die 2306 RL zur Serienkomplettierung


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 347041
> 
> 
> Hier die komplette Serie. Die Bremsmuttern  sind verchromt. Ich denke
> die Bremsmuttern waren verchromt, siehe auch die einschlägigen Kataloge.


Hallo Walter, ist deine 2240 eine Rolle für Linkshänder? Gab es das von jedem Rollen-Modell oder waren nur vereinzelt solche zu bekommen.


----------



## eiszeit (7. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hallo Walter, ist deine 2240 eine Rolle für Linkshänder? Gab es das von jedem Rollen-Modell oder waren nur vereinzelt solche zu bekommen.


*Ja* das ist eine Linkshänderrolle oder ich sag immer Rolle für den Rechtshandbetrieb. Ich schau schon seit Jahren ob es noch ein Modell aus der Serie dahingehend 
gibt, aber bis jetzt noch keine gefunden.


----------



## Bilch (8. Juni 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Auch das ist ein Punkt, gerade aus Sammlersicht: Wenn ein starkes Restaurieren und für die Orginalität entwertendes überlackieren, dann sollte es erkennbar gemacht sein.
> 
> Wenn man wirklich gut restauriert und das Dingens moddet und das deutlich erkennbar ist, kann es sogar positiv auffallen.
> Vlt. braucht man dafür aber auch einen Label drauf, bei Ruten ist der schon lange die halbe Miete ...
> ...


Die alten Angelsachen kann man in den meisten Fällen entweder bei einem Händler kaufen, der sich damit befasst, oder von einem alten Angler bzw. aus seinem Nachlass (und ab und zu findet sich noch jemand der irgendeinen alten Anglerkram verkauft).

Ich habe drei Rollen bei Händlern gekauft. Kann nicht Schlechtes über sie sagen, korrekt, fair, entgegenkommend und wir konnten einen guten, für beide Seiten akzeptablen Kompromis finden. Man ist aber halt nur einer von vielen Kunden. Sie wussten schon am nächsten Tag nicht mehr, wofür ich mich interessiere und was wir einen Tag zuvor abgemacht haben.

Die zweite Variante ist mir viel lieber. Es ist persönlicher und es ist ein besonderes Gefühl, wenn man sieht, dass der Angler oder seine Verwandten sich freuen, dass man das Gerät pflegen und weiterhin damit angeln wird. Mein letzter Kauf war eine DAM Super (die wartet momentan in zerlegtem Zustand, dass ich wieder mal Zeit für sie habe) aus dem Nachlass eines Anglers und der Sohn sagte am Ende zu mir, ich soll die Rolle in Ehren halten. Das werde ich definitiv und immer, wenn ich mit der Rolle angeln werde, werde ich mich erinnern, dass sie jetzt wieder das macht, wofür sie ein Angler Jahre zuvor gekauft hatte.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Juni 2020)

Mit dem Paket der Bonnal 661 ist heute auch noch eine DAM Finessa 440 angekommen, die auch total verdreckt war.





Danach habe ich sie Eingeschaeumt, dabei floss der Dreck schon von der Rolle.


Nachdem ich sie dann mit einer Schruppbuerste noch bearbeitet hatte, hätte man mit dem Wasser auch eine Straße teeren können.
Und danach sah sie so aus.









Auf dem letzten Bild kann man noch einen Teil des Schmutzes erkennen, ich mußte diese Stellen dann nochmals reinigen.


----------



## Bilch (10. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mit dem Paket der Bonnal 661 ist heute auch noch eine DAM Finessa 440 angekommen, die auch total verdreckt war.
> Anhang anzeigen 348150
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348149
> ...


Die Rolle auf dem letzten Bild ist aber glaube ich nicht die 440


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Juni 2020)

Scharfes Auge werter Kollege, ja, du hast recht, da ist ein Foto der Bonnal mit dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## Jason (12. Juni 2020)

Eine weitere Rolle hat den Weg in meinem Angelzimmer gefunden. Eine wunderschöne Shakespeare Standard 2016GF. 




Sie ist nahezu im Neuzustand. Nicht einen Kratzer zu sehen. GF bedeutet, das dritte und letzte Update dieser Rolle. Nun fehlt mir noch die GD und dann habe ich auch alle dieser 2016. So langsam wird es eng in der Vitrine.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juni 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Eine weitere Rolle hat den Weg in meinem Angelzimmer gefunden. Eine wunderschöne Shakespeare Standard 2016GF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für dich Sammler quasi der Höchstgewinn!
Ist schon auffällig, was für guterhaltene Stücke hier immer öfter auftauchen!  

Also irgendwie beruhigt mich das auch.
Nämlich dass auch schon vor 50 Jahren und mehr die Angler overtackled waren (ich da noch lange nicht) und längst nicht jedes Stück täglich benutzt und malträtiert wurde.
Oder wie heute auch es schon immer gar nicht so leicht war und oft passierte, dass man intensiv ans Wasser konnte ...

Meine intensiv benutzten Rollen haben schon ein paar erkennbare Gebrauchsspuren, aber ich achte andererseits sehr auf Minderung der Abnutzung, die bekommen einen Transportbeutel, umhüllt von einem Futteral, und mit rumgedengelt wird nicht. Anner Talsperre und Steinpackung kam ich schnell auf was unterlegen.


----------



## Bilch (17. Juni 2020)

Eine Frage an die Experten hier. Eine alte DAM Rolle hat nach jahrelangem unwürdigem Herumliegen in verschiedenen Schachteln und Garagen ihren Weg zu mir gefunden. Zuerst dachte ich, dass es eine Finessa 280 ist, aber nach einer genaueren Inspektion scheint es mir, dass die Rolle aus verschiedenen Modellen zusammengebastelt wurde – meine Vermutungen:
- Rollenkörper – Quick 330
- Rotor - Finessa 285
- Rücklaufsperre – Finessa 285
- Seitendeckel: Finessa 280
- Kurbel – Finessa 280/285
- Kurbelknauf – Quick 330
- Spule – Finessa 280






Ich verstehe, dass der man den Kurbelknauf auswechseln muss, finde es aber total komisch, dass einer die Achse + Rolle einer 280 in eine 330 stecken würde (und dann noch die Seitendeckel von der 280 draufschrauben würde).

Was meint Ihr, liege ich falsch mit meinen Vermutungen, oder wurde die Rolle tatsächlich aus mehreren Modellen zusammengeschraubt?

Wie es auch ist, immerhin funktioniert die Rolle einwandfrei (Rücklaufsperre, Bügle, Bremse … ; hoffentlich hat sie auch eine akzeptable Schnurverlegung) und wird bald wieder gereinigt und neugeschmiert am Wasser ihren Job machen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Juni 2020)

Das ist nicht die erste Mischmasch-DAM und wird auch nicht die letzte sein. Das ist eben das Elend mit der Baugleichheit.


----------



## eiszeit (17. Juni 2020)

Da ist sehr schwierig und ich hab die 280er von DAM auch noch nicht genau durchgesehen und ich weiß gar nicht ob wir das schaffen so aus der Ferne.
Bei der DAM Quick bzw. der DAM Quick Standard hab ich dies schon mal durchgearbeitet.


Mal die ersten Fragen.

wie ist die Fußmarkung, Made in Germany oder Made in West Germany?
hat die Rolle vorne am Fuß eine Rollennummer?
wie ist der Flansch befestigt. (das ist die Paltte unter dem Rotor zum Gehäuse hin)?
Foto wo die Rollennummer sitzt, hier 178018


----------



## Bilch (17. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Da ist sehr schwierig und ich hab die 280er von DAM auch noch nicht genau durchgesehen und ich weiß gar nicht ob wir das schaffen so aus der Ferne.
> Bei der DAM Quick bzw. der DAM Quick Standard hab ich dies schon mal durchgearbeitet.
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die Antwort. Es steht "Made in West Germany" und am Gehäuse ist nirgendwo eine Rollennummer zu finden; wie der Flansch befestigt ist, kann ich erst sagen, wenn ich die Rolle auseinandernehme.


----------



## eiszeit (17. Juni 2020)

Alles klar. Ah, hab es gerade gesehen, der Flansch ist ja mit dem Gehäuse gegossen.
Deshalb ist die Frage 3., hinfällig.
Die 280 ist definitiv auszuschließen. ==> Bastler
Die 285 gab es aber ab ca. 1964 auch mit dem angegossenen Flansch alla 330.



Bilch schrieb:


> Ich verstehe, dass der man den Kurbelknauf auswechseln muss, finde es aber total komisch, dass einer die Achse + Rolle einer 280 in eine 330 stecken würde (und dann noch die Seitendeckel von der 280 draufschrauben würde).


Ist ganz einfach, die 280 kostet unter Sammlern mehr als die 285 bzw. die 330


----------



## Bilch (13. Juli 2020)

Wie ich schon berichtet habe, hat vor einiger Zeit eine Mischmasch-Finessa ihren Weg zu mir gefunden.







Schon beim ersten Angeltag ist mir ein Zinkdruckgussteil im Rotor zerbrochen (und auch die Resitex Unterlegscheibe unter der Spule) 

Ich wollte die Rolle irgendwie reparieren, wusste aber nicht, wo ich einen Ersatzrotor bekommen könnte. @Dübel hat mich dann auf die Idee gebracht den Herrn Rieper anzuschreiben. Der nette Herr hat mir einen "neuen" Rotor zugeschickt und ich musste ihm lediglich für die Briefmarke bezahlen.

Ich habe mich an die Arbeit gemacht und die Rolle zuerst zerlegt und die Teile gereinigt




Als ich aber den Rotor montieren wollte, habe ich auf ein Problem gestoßen. Weil das Gehäuse von der 330er ist und der Rotor von der 285er, schleifte der Rasthebel im Rotor gegen das Gehäuse und ich musste die problematische Stelle etwas schleifen.




Das nächste Problem war, dass der Innendurchmesser der Schutz-Unterlegscheibe (1) zwischen Rotor Und Kugellager zu klein ist und der Rotor nicht im direkten Kontakt mit dem Kugellager war. Gut das die Anschlagschraube nicht greifen wollte, sonst hätte ich das überhaupt nicht sofort bemerkt. Auch hier war Schleifen angesagt und zwar musste ich an der unteren Seite des Rotors etwas Material wegdrehen (2).





Auch die Spule (diese ist von der 280) schleifte etwas am Rotor - was die Lösung war, wisst Ihr bereits 




Weil auch der Kurbelknauf nicht original ist, wackelte er hin und her - dieses Problem habe ich mit einer Unterlegscheibe gelöst.




Kompatibilitätsprobleme waren damit gelöst und ich brauchte nur noch eine neue Unterlegscheibe für die Spule. Ich benutzte transparentes PP; um eine akzeptable Schnurverlegung zu bekommen musste ich jedoch zwei ausschneiden.







Ich wollte noch die Bremsleistung etwas verbessern. In der Spule ist so wie bei der ersten Super nur eine Metallbremsscheibe (1). Um noch eine Scheibe (2) drinstecken zu können, musste ich das untere Teil der Spule eine Bisschen schleifen (3). Die Bremse funktioniert jetzt tatsächlich ein wenig besser, man kann sie jetzt etwas feiner einstellen, ruckelfrei gibt sie die Schnur aber noch immer nicht, obwohl immerhin besser als vorher.




Beim Zerlegen ist mir auch noch die Sicherungsscheibe am Großrad weggeflogen. Zum Glück habe ich zuhause einen passenden Ersatz gehabt.




Um eine bessere Vorstellung zu bekommen, könnt Ihr Euch diese zwei kurze Videos von der Rolle bzw. von der Bremsleisung ansehen.

Die Bremse ist definitiv die größte Schwachstelle dieser Rolle, aber bei Mono und in Kombination mit einer Glasfaserrute (DAM Tegernsee) erwarte ich am Wasser trotzdem keine Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2020)

Feiner Bericht und schöne Doku über den Umbau und diese Moddingaktion! 

Ich sehe, du findest Gefallen an den kleinen Basteleien,
und ganz sicher bekommst du so eine vollkommen individuelle Rolle.

Videos sind sehr schön gemacht, Hintergrund richtig nett, man sieht viel,
und vor allem kommt der Ton dieser alten Trecker-Rücklaufsperren und Ratschen klasse rüber!

Ausleuchtung könnte man noch verbessern, LED-Steifen (nicht so blauweiße) machen bei mir breiteres Licht für Kamera.


----------



## Bilch (14. Juli 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Feiner Bericht und schöne Doku über den Umbau und diese Moddingaktion!
> 
> Ich sehe, du findest Gefallen an den kleinen Basteleien,
> und ganz sicher bekommst du so eine vollkommen individuelle Rolle.
> ...


Neonlampe an der Küchendecke halt ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. Juli 2020)

Waren eigentlich die "Quick" Rollen aus den 70gern und 80er Jahren auch schon wie heute in den roten Kartons
mit den DAM-Logos verpackt? In den Kartons wurden die Rollen zusätzlich in eine Plastiktüte gesteckt, kann das sein?


----------



## eiszeit (23. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Waren eigentlich die "Quick" Rollen aus den 70gern und 80er Jahren auch schon wie heute in den roten Kartons
> mit den DAM-Logos verpackt? In den Kartons wurden die Rollen zusätzlich in eine Plastiktüte gesteckt, kann das sein?



Nicht alle waren im roten Karton, rot war aber meist dabei.




Das mit der Palstiktüte war eher in den 80er/90er Jahren.


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. Juli 2020)

Ehrlich gesagt, es tut mir echt Leid, das ich die Originalkartons von damals nicht aufgehoben habe! 

Hätte einen gebraucht für die Quick 444....


----------



## Bilch (13. August 2020)

Ich habe mir nicht gedacht, dass die Microlite nur mit der originalen resitex Unterlegscheibe ein total miserables Wickelbild hat - habe beim bespulen zuerst eine extreme Trapezverlegung gekriegt. Aus transparentem PP habe ich also vier weietre Unterlegscheiben ausgeschnitten und gut dass ich das gemacht habe, weil ich letztenendlich drei (neben der originalen!) brauchte um ein akzeptables Wickelbild zu bekommen. Am Ende hat mich das Bespulen einer kleinen Rolle mit Mono mehr als eine Stunde Zeit gekostet 




Ergänzung
Die Schnurverlegung ist aber sehr gut - wegen dem zusätzlichen Schnekenrad für den Spulenhub ist die Spulenoszillation extrem langsam, was in einer sehr engen Schnurverlegung resultiert


----------



## dawurzelsepp (15. August 2020)

Nachdem ich halbwegs trocken heimgekommen bin hab ich angefangen meine zweite Quick 81 mal zum zerlegen und neu aufzubauen.





Die rote hab ich ja schon ab und an am Wasser dabei und so gings der grauen an den Kragen.
Nach dem öffnen musste ich erstmal das alte Fett entfernen was zum teil schon den Seitendeckel angegriffen hatte. An der Innenseite löste sich auch schon der Lack ab vom falschen Fett.





Nach dem reinigen wurde das ganze nicht grad besser, viel Lack ist jetzt nicht mehr übrig. Das alte Fett muss Säurehaltig gewesen sein.





Jetzt bleibt die Überlegung ob ich sie nicht komplett vom Lack befreie und dann so lasse. Neu lackieren werd ich sie wohl nicht, den genauen Farbton zu treffen wird wohl eher schwierig werden.


----------



## Prinzchen (15. August 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Neu lackieren werd ich sie wohl nicht, den genauen Farbton zu treffen wird wohl eher schwierig werden.



So rein vom Foto her würde vermutl. RAL7035 (lichtgrau) passen. Fahre doch mal mit dem Seitendeckel zum Vergleichen in einen Baumarkt.

Gruß,
Prinzchen


----------



## dawurzelsepp (15. August 2020)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> So rein vom Foto her würde vermutl. RAL7035 (lichtgrau) passen. Fahre doch mal mit dem Seitendeckel zum Vergleichen in einen Baumarkt.
> 
> Gruß,
> Prinzchen



Die Rolle hat ne andere Farbe wie der Seitendeckel, die ist eher dunkler.
Da ich ja eig immer versuche die Rollen zu retten und dann eher einen Used Look zu machen wird wohl ne Lackierung nicht in Frage kommen. Mal sehen was dabei später raus kommen wird, ich lass mich selber mal überraschen was mir noch einfällt.
Eines schon mal vorweg, technisch wird sie auf jedenfall wider flott gemacht und ein Verkauf steht auch nicht zur Debatte 

Ich machs wie unser @Hecht100+  ein Versuchsobjekt wirds wohl werden


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. August 2020)

@Prinzchen  Die Seitendeckel der Quick 77-97 Serie sind alle aus Kunststoff und in hellgrau, die Rollenkörper sind in zwei verschiedenen Farben lackiert worden, so in Richtung RAL 6036 Perlopalgruen. 
@dawurzelsepp  Neu Lackieren in Metallic-Rot, evtl. noch mit Diamandeffektklarlack verschönern, dann hast du einer der begehrtesten Rollen am Gewässer.


----------



## Dübel (15. August 2020)

Ein Kollege hat mir wunderschön die Spulen meiner Microlite und meiner Quick 110 mit einem Chenillefaden gepimpt. Der verhindert, dass die dünnen Schnüre, die ich gerne fische, hinter die Spule geraten. Ein Traum! Wenn ich jetzt auch noch Zeit hätte angeln zu gehen ....


----------



## dawurzelsepp (15. August 2020)

@Dübel 
Sehr coole Lösung, das Prinzip der Noris Shakespeare Standard Serie übernommen.....gefällt mir gut 

@Hecht100+ 
Weiß noch ned so recht, der Seitendeckel ist ja auch ganz schön von dem komischen Fett angegriffen und ein Zapfen ist auch schon ab.
Entweder komplett was anderes drauß machen oder den Deckel mit net aufbauen.
Zumindest sind die Zahnräder und sonst alles in recht guten Zustand.

Für was steht eig das N auf der Spule, das hatten doch normal nur die 330N Serie drauf oder?


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. August 2020)

Die haben teilweise  identische Spulengrößen.  Aber vom Sinterbremsbelag ist das nicht eine passende Spule, diese Bremsbeläge sind auf der Finessa N verbaut. Wenn sie aber paßt und bremst, eine bessere Bremse wird man kaum finden.


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. August 2020)

E-Bay sei Dank, eine fast perfekte Point Water -King  Modell 5120. Mit einer Übersetzung von 1:4,6, einem Gewicht von ca. 270 gr. (Haushaltswaage) und einer Kapazität von 170 Metern 0,25 Schnur hat sie eine Größe etwas mehr als die Finessa 220. Ihr Schneckengetriebe besteht aus Phosporbronze und sie ist "Made in Japan". Das besondere ist aber ihre überlappende Spule (in Gold gehalten) sowie das große Schnurlaufröllchen. Bis auf den Lack am Kurbelgriff steht sie lackmäßig gut da. Sie läuft wunderbar und ist meistens für einen kleinen Euro zu bekommen.


Schneckengetriebe




altes Fett




neu gefettet


----------



## Bilch (15. August 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> E-Bay sei Dank, eine fast perfekte Point Water -King  Modell 5120. Mit einer Übersetzung von 1:4,6, einem Gewicht von ca. 270 gr. (Haushaltswaage) und einer Kapazität von 170 Metern 0,25 Schnur hat sie eine Größe etwas mehr als die Finessa 220. Ihr Schneckengetriebe besteht aus Phosporbronze und sie ist "Made in Japan". Das besondere ist aber ihre überlappende Spule (in Gold gehalten) sowie das große Schnurlaufröllchen. Bis auf den Lack am Kurbelgriff steht sie lackmäßig gut da. Sie läuft wunderbar und ist meistens für einen kleinen Euro zu bekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 353187
> 
> Schneckengetriebe
> ...


Scheint eine sehr schöne Rolle zu sein


----------



## dawurzelsepp (16. August 2020)

So vorerst fertig, ich hab mir jetzt mal alle Möglichkeiten mit der polierten Version offen gelassen. Den Seitendeckel hab ich jetzt auch mal vorerst repariert und geklebt mal sehen wie alles so häld. Aufgrund des Material sind Unebenheiten im Gehäuse die sich nicht von Hand ausschleifen lassen. Laufen tut sie zumindest schon mal gut und die Bremse find ich auch ganz akzeptabel .









Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich erstmal zufrieden auch wenn ich den alten Lack gerne erhalten hätte.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. August 2020)

Klasse Josef!    

Ich würde diese Rolle ebenfalls in weiß und rot lackieren, das schaut irgendwie sehr gut zusammen aus.
Jedenfalls ein echter Eyecatcher, deine DAM 81.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. August 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich erstmal zufrieden auch wenn ich den alten Lack gerne erhalten hätte.


Sehr schön   , Moderner Foto-Look mit ausleuchtenden Metallreflektionen!

Die Reichsbahn Ende der 20er hat bzw. musste ein helles Grau (anstelle schwarz, dk.grün usw.) als Fotoanstrich für neue Lokomotiven und Züge als Präsentierfotovorbereitungsmaßnahme hernehmen, wegen der damaligen einfachen Schwarzweißfotografie und den langen Belichtungszeiten.
Da sind wir zum Glück meilenweit weiter.
Alles dunkel oder gar mattschwarz fotografiert sich eben sehr schlecht, sieht man hier auch gut am alten Innenraum.

Der Innenraum mit den nun gut sichtbaren Teilen ist jedenfalls richtig "mechanosüchti" klasse!
Innen lackieren würde ich erstmal lassen (von wegen maßhaltige Lagerbohrungen und -führungen, Gewinden und so),
wegen der einfachen Alternative mit Fett auspinseln. Außer du willst ins Salzwasser damit.
Und mich auf außen konzentrieren.
Mehrschicht ist schon Aufwand, verspricht aber das leuchtendste und haltbarste Ergebnis.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. August 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Ein Kollege hat mir wunderschön die Spulen meiner Microlite und meiner Quick 110 mit einem Chenillefaden gepimpt. Der verhindert, dass die dünnen Schnüre, die ich gerne fische, hinter die Spule geraten. Ein Traum! Wenn ich jetzt auch noch Zeit hätte angeln zu gehen ....


Wunderbar und Gratulation zur gelungenen aufwertenden Modifikation ! 
Das Mindern eines alten Ärgernisses, weswegen ich mich auch mal von diesen alten Rollentypen zum angeln verabschiedet hatte.

Die Rille gedreht haste aber selber?

Ich finde Pimp-my-Reel klasse , besonders wenn der Einsatznutzwert steigt.


----------



## Dübel (16. August 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wunderbar und Gratulation zur gelungenen aufwertenden Modifikation !
> Das Mindern eines alten Ärgernisses, weswegen ich mich auch mal von diesen alten Rollentypen zum angeln verabschiedet hatte.
> 
> Die Rille gedreht haste aber selber?
> ...



Ja, jetzt lässt sich die Rolle endlich stress- und verwicklungsfrei benutzen. 
Ich hab da das Rundumsorglospaket gebucht, d.h. nein, die Rille hab ich nicht selber gedreht.


----------



## Bilch (16. August 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> So vorerst fertig, ich hab mir jetzt mal alle Möglichkeiten mit der polierten Version offen gelassen. Den Seitendeckel hab ich jetzt auch mal vorerst repariert und geklebt mal sehen wie alles so häld. Aufgrund des Material sind Unebenheiten im Gehäuse die sich nicht von Hand ausschleifen lassen. Laufen tut sie zumindest schon mal gut und die Bremse find ich auch ganz akzeptabel .
> Anhang anzeigen 353231
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353232
> ...


Eine Frage. Wie bzw. womit hast Du die alte Farbe entfernt?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. August 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Eine Frage. Wie bzw. womit hast Du die alte Farbe entfernt?



Ich hab Nitroverdünnung aufgetupft und ne weile einweichen lassen und das einige Male widerholt, hat ne ganze weile gedauert bis alles ab war.
Vielleicht versuchst du mal ein Tauchbad das könnte evtl schneller gehen. 
Das "polieren" hab ich mit Polierwolle gemacht, sehr zeitintensiv dafür aber auch sehr Materialschonend da nicht wirklich was abgetragen wird.


----------



## Bilch (17. August 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich hab Nitroverdünnung aufgetupft und ne weile einweichen lassen und das einige Male widerholt, hat ne ganze weile gedauert bis alles ab war.
> Vielleicht versuchst du mal ein Tauchbad das könnte evtl schneller gehen.
> Das "polieren" hab ich mit Polierwolle gemacht, sehr zeitintensiv dafür aber auch sehr Materialschonend da nicht wirklich was abgetragen wird.


Vielen Dank!
Das mit Polierwolle habe ich mir gedacht, denn für die nicht lackierten Teile bei den Rollen verwende ich sie auch.

Der "neue" Rotor von meiner Finessa wurde überlackiert und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken die alte Farbe von der Rolle einmal ganz zu entfernen und sie neu lackieren.


----------



## Andal (17. August 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Das mit Polierwolle habe ich mir gedacht, denn für die nicht lackierten Teile bei den Rollen verwende ich sie auch.
> 
> Der "neue" Rotor von meiner Finessa wurde überlackiert und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken die alte Farbe von der Rolle einmal ganz zu entfernen und sie neu lackieren.


In Sachen abschleifen, polieren... Micromesh. Damit kriegst du Oberflächen hin, die du mit "Sie" ansprichst!









						2e19cdcc-93fc-40bb-bebf-e0fad7f64e67
					

Onlineshop für feinste Schleifprodukte für Hobby, Handwerk und Industrie.




					schleifartikel.com


----------



## Bilch (17. August 2020)

Danke für den Tipp @Andal


----------



## Mooskugel (5. Oktober 2020)

Eine Frage an die Kundigen. Wie ist die Bremse bei der DAM Quick 5000/5001 aufgebaut. Anzahl Bremsscheiben, Material der Scheiben, usw. Welche Unterschiede gibt es zwischen der 5000 und der 5001? Wäre super wenn ihr mich mal eben schlau machen könntet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Oktober 2020)

*@Luis2001*

Frag die Rollendatenbank   oder den einen ...

(Hintergrund:  Ist gerade sehr lustig wegen anderen Diskussionen über Rollendaten und Detailsammlung)


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Oktober 2020)

Bei der 5001 hat man unter der Spule eine Korkscheibe und über der Spule erst die Bremsscheibe, dann die Druckscheibe aus Metall, danach noch eine kleinere Scheibe die zwischen Druckscheibe und Bremsschraube liegt. 
Bei der 5000 kann ich es dir im Moment nicht sagen, die ist gut weggepackt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Oktober 2020)

Die 5000 hat die Bremsscheiben in der Spule eingebaut wie viele heutige Spulen auch. 

Du kannst dir das aber auch selber anschauen, ich stell dir mal ein paar Links rein

DAM5000  https://www.planetseafishing.com/wp-content/uploads/downloads/dam-quick/dam_1400-5000.pdf

DAM5001 https://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/quk51.html


----------



## Thomas. (5. Oktober 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> *@Luis2001*
> 
> Frag die Rollendatenbank   oder den einen ...
> 
> (Hintergrund:  Ist gerade sehr lustig wegen anderen Diskussionen über Rollendaten und Detailsammlung)


----------



## eiszeit (6. Oktober 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Kundigen. Wie ist die Bremse bei der DAM Quick 5000/5001 aufgebaut. Anzahl Bremsscheiben, Material der Scheiben, usw. Welche Unterschiede gibt es zwischen der 5000 und der 5001? Wäre super wenn ihr mich mal eben schlau machen könntet.


Der Hauptunterschied ist, die 5001 hat ne Großscheibenbremse.

Hier zum Aufbau der DAM Quick 5000, die ist einfacher.





oder als Ex-Zeichnung




67: Knarrad, 14: U-Scheibe, 38: Stegplatte, 80: Bremsscheibe eingeklebt, 22: Federscheibe, 35: Mitnehmerscheibe, 37: Bremsscheibe, 34:Flächenscheibe, 66: Sprengring

Bei der DAM Quick 5001 ist es etwas schwieriger weil sie wesentlich länger auf dem Markt war und dahingend in Sachen Bremssystem sich einige Änderungen ergeben haben.
Hier die *erste Version*:




67: Knarrad, 37: Bremsscheibe Kork eingeklebt, 37: Bremsscheibe Kork, 34: Flächenscheibe, 122: Filzscheibe

Hier die* zweite Version* ab ca. Mitte der 80er:




Aufbau wie erste Version, jedoch ohne Filzscheibe

Bei der *dritten Version* (Ende der 80er) wurde die unter der Flächenscheibe liegenden Korkscheibe durch eine weiße Kunststoffscheibe (Teflon) ersetzt.


----------



## Mooskugel (6. Oktober 2020)

Super! Danke! Ich wusste, ich kann mich auf euch verlassen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Oktober 2020)

Nr. 37 war bei der 5001 eine Asbestgeflechtscheibe, keine Korkscheibe. Das ist auch der Grund warum sie auch heute noch problemlos mit Topmodellen in der Bremskraft mithalten kann. Die Korkscheibe wurde immer unter der Spule verbaut.
Teflon hier als Scheibe zu verbauen hätte der Rolle für ihren Einsatzzweck nichts gebracht.
Teflon entwickelt nur in den Spitzen hohe Bremskraft, im mittleren Bereich sind diese aber eher schwach und die Bremse neigt zum Rutschen.
Das Anlaufmoment ist bei Teflon sehr weich, es kommt nie zum bekannten Ruckeln. Teflon ist zudem wartungsfrei und muß trocken verbaut werden.
In heutigen Modellen wird Teflon und auch Delrin noch oft bei Quick Drag-Systemen verbaut, da hier das volle Potenzial des Materials eben genutzt wird.


----------



## Mooskugel (6. Oktober 2020)

Hatte die 5001 auch noch eine Asbestbremsscheibe? Bei der 5000 steht es ja auf dem Spulenkopf. Gut das man das weiß, dann muss man ja nicht unnötig dran rumbröseln.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe auch so ein ulkige Teil einer 5001 mit Teflon, die andere hat Asbestos. Ist aber gebraucht gekauft.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Oktober 2020)

Die eine große Bremsscheibe im Spulenkopf (siehe oben Nr.37) war eine Asbestgeflechtscheibe (Haptigkeit ähnlich von Filz, nur fester). Dieses Material ist nicht vergleichbar mit den 6Kantscheiben (star und fest, ähnlich wie Sintermetall) vorheriger Modelle.
Dieses Material der Bremsscheibe aus der 5001 wird auch noch die nächsten Dekaden problemlos überleben und weiterhin volle Bremskraft an den Tag legen können.
Dagegen kann auch Carbon nicht anstinken.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Oktober 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe auch so ein ulkige Teil einer 5001 mit Teflon, die andere hat Asbestos. Ist aber gebraucht gekauft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da sind arge Zweifel angebracht ob diese Scheibe überhaupt Teflon ist.
Bei Teflon dürften keinerlei Rillen sichtbar sein, bei deiner Scheibe sieht man dies aber sehr deutlich und die stammen sicherlich nicht von der aufliegenden Metallscheibe.
Teflon hat die Eigenschaft extrem glatt zu sein das quasi nichts dran haften kann.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Oktober 2020)

Wenn du mir erklärst, wo der Unterschied zwischen Teflon und einem anderen Kunststoff ist, wäre ich schlauer. Die Rillen sind auf der Vorderseite wie auch auf der Rückseite vorhanden, sieht aus wie eine Schallplatte in klein.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Oktober 2020)

Ich machs kurz und verlinke dir mal etwas.

PTFE (Handelsname Teflon) -> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polytetrafluorethylen

POM (Handelsname Delrin) -> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyoxymethylene

Deine gezeigte Scheibe dürfte eher letzteres sein.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Oktober 2020)

Dann werde ich es hiermit belassen, egal ob das eine oder das andere ist, vielleicht läuft mir irgendwann noch mal was Asbesthaltiges über den Weg.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde es dir wünschen, denn die Asbestscheibe ist dem Kunststoff was Bremsverhalten angeht um Lichtjahre vorraus.

Schade nur, das die E-Spulen immer ohne obige Scheibe vertrieben wurden, sie hatten lediglich die unten angebrachte Korkscheibe.
Von daher ist es halt schon sehr wichtig, das eben jene obige Scheibe nicht vorher mal getauscht wurde.
Sofern man keinen kennt der da noch Original-Scheiben von rumliegen hat, kommt man an dieses Material halt heute nicht mehr ran.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Oktober 2020)

Ich werde mal versuchen aus einem alten LKW-Belag was herauszuschneiden oder fräsen oder sägen, mal sehen. Hab noch ältere in der Werkstatt, dick genug sind die auch, mal sehen ob die dann das Drehmoment umsetzen können.


----------



## Thomas. (6. Oktober 2020)

die 5001 ist ja schon beeindruckend wenn man sich so mal einiges durchliest wie dieses hier zb.  DAM5001 https://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/quk51.html 
kann mir vielleicht sagen ob das die richtigen(Scheiben) sind?


----------



## hans albers (6. Oktober 2020)

interessante entdeckung nebenbei:
bei der 444 quick ist die (filz) ähh asbestscheibe auch noch am start...


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Oktober 2020)

Die auf der Spule sitzt kann eine Originale sein, eigentlich war nur eine Bremscheiben verbaut und auf der Metallscheibe kam eine etwas kleinere Scheibe. Unten drunter sah es so aus






Das war eine Kork Scheibe.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Oktober 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> die 5001 ist ja schon beeindruckend wenn man sich so mal einiges durchliest wie dieses hier zb.  DAM5001 https://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/quk51.html
> kann mir vielleicht sagen ob das die richtigen(Scheiben) sind?
> Anhang anzeigen 356854
> Anhang anzeigen 356855



Die Scheiben sehen nach Original (helle Fasern im Material noch sichtbar) aus, nur halt stark versifft und ungewartet.
Da besteht auf jeden Fall mal Handlungsbedarf, auch wenn man die Rolle nicht mehr am Wasser nutzt sollte man das einer älteren Lady (Stichwort "anti aging") durchaus mal gönnen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (7. Oktober 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da sind arge Zweifel angebracht ob diese Scheibe überhaupt Teflon ist.
> Bei Teflon dürften keinerlei Rillen sichtbar sein, bei deiner Scheibe sieht man dies aber sehr deutlich und die stammen sicherlich nicht von der aufliegenden Metallscheibe.
> Teflon hat die Eigenschaft extrem glatt zu sein das quasi nichts dran haften kann.



Wo sollen da Zweifel sein ?
Diese Scheiben wurden bei den späteren Rollen sprich der 200"2" 300"2" auch verbaut und laut Herstellerangaben sind das Teflonscheiben.
Die besagten Rillen haben meine beiden Rollen ebenfalls und Einschränkungen in der Bremskraft ist nicht zu merken.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Oktober 2020)

Ganz einfach..weil PTFE keine Spuren vom Spanabtrag auf einer Drehbank hinterlässt.
Denn genau das sind eben jene Rillen, das passiert aber sehr wohl mit POM.

Es würde auch keine Firma auf die Idee kommen, PTFE als Scheibenware aus einem Rohling zu drehen. Der Aufwand wäre viel zu hoch, damit Werkzeug nicht abrutscht und Werkstück sicher gehalten werden kann zur Bearbeitung.
An Teflon haftet nichts, es lässt sich auch nicht so ohne weiteres einspannen.

Solche Scheiben werden gestanzt aus Plattenmaterial und dabei entstehen nunmal keine Rillen.
Von Haus aus hat PTFE diese nunmal nicht, sonst wäre die Haftreibung eine andre wie die Gleitreibung. Bei PTFE sind beide aber immer gleich.

Wenn der damalige Hersteller jener verbauten Scheiben in den Rollenserien diese als Teflon beschrieb, dann hat er schlichtweg beschissen.
Denn das isses nunmal nicht,dafür brauch man nichtmal nen Chemiebaukasten.

Vergleiche diese Scheiben einfach mal mit diversen Rollenserien aus den 70ern der Fa. Daiwa, wo definitiv PTFE-Scheiben verbaut wurden.
Die Unterschiede sind mit bloßen Auge sichtbar, nimmt man sie dann auch mal in die Finger spürt man dies auch.

Ansonsten hilft auch Königswasser....PTFE ist resistent gegen die stärkste bekannte Säure, andre Kunststoffe nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Oktober 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Vergleiche diese Scheiben einfach mal mit diversen Rollenserien aus den 70ern der Fa. Daiwa, wo definitiv PTFE-Scheiben verbaut wurden.
> Die Unterschiede sind mit bloßen Auge sichtbar, nimmt man sie dann auch mal in die Finger spürt man dies auch.


Das mit dem fühlbar glatt(er) kann ich zumindest von einer Silver 1000X her noch gut bestätigen! 

Allerdings ist das nicht ganz die Güte des Teflons, was ich seit früher Kindheit von meinem Onkel tätig im VFW-Fokker/Airbus-Flugzeugbau kenne.
Der kam für mich heute immer noch märchenhaft beglückend mit seinen tollen Stücken aus Stoffen wie Titan, Teflon oder hochfesten Multiplexen an, die
für Normalbürger unbegreiflich und für Normalmaschinenbauer bestaunenswert sind.
Ich kam so als Geburtstagsgeschenk  an einen von ihm gebauten handerstellten Stabilbaukasten aus dem Flugzeugbau zum dortigen Probeaufbau.

Wobei mich Einscheibenbremsen nie wirklich überzeugen könnten, da egalisieren sich die immer vorhandenen individuellen kleinen Materialunebenheiten eben nicht mehr wie bei den vielen sich ergänzenden Reibflächen einer 7-fach-Stapelbremse.

Ich würde nun gerade DAM und ihrer stolzen Penibilität nicht unterstellen, derbe gemogelt zu haben.
Sandkörner oder entstandene Metallgrate sind durchaus in der Lage, Rillen ins Teflon zu reiben,
Ich habe auch einige Zeit mit rumgekratzt, Zerstör- und Schneidversuche gemacht, oder mal Ersatzlager fürs Kugellager für Ambidex draus gedreht.
Selbst bestes Teflon ist ja nicht unzerstörbar.

Vlt. gibt es auch noch ganz andere profunde Gründe, alleine die Serienauflage bzw. Orginalität ist fast immer bezweifelbar, solange man nicht exakt dokumtierte Orginale (1.Hand Neuware) daneben legen kann.
Walter weist da öfter drauf hin, ich finde bei meinen vielfach vorhandenen und besonders den ebay-weit zusammengekauften Rollen auch immer wieder Überraschungen in der Teileabweichung.


----------



## hans albers (7. Oktober 2020)

yap,
vielleicht auch einfach mal ersetzt worden , muss ja nicht original gewesen sein..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Oktober 2020)

Da hast du zweifelsfrei Recht. Solange man nicht entsprechende Dokumente und/oder unbenutzte Neuware vorliegen hat, lässt sich weder das eine noch das andre wirklich belegen.
Gerade bei gebrauchten Stücken aus der Bucht findet man ja häufig derlei Bastelware, die vielleicht nicht immer als solches gleich zu erkennen ist.
Da helfen natürlich Expo's und auch Vergleichsmaterial in Natura zur Identifizierung, gar keine Frage.

Solche Hinweise auf verschiedene Serienproduktionen und ihren Unterschieden sind immer wieder spannend und auch wichtig...an dieser Stelle geht einfach mal ein Danke an @eiszeit 

Klar, diverse Schmutzablagerungen können natürlich auch für Abtrag und Schürfungen zuständig gewesen sein.
Nur sind diese Rillen auf obigem Bild für mein Verständnis dafür zu gleichmäßig.
Wie @Hecht100+ ja schon trefflich danach schrieb, ähnelt es den Rillen einer Schallplatte. Solche gleichmäßigen Rillen erhält man u.a. auch beim Drehen.
Und genau das macht mich eben so skeptisch, da ich so etwas noch nie auf irgendeiner mir vorliegenden PTFE-Scheibe gesehen habe, sehrwohl aber auf andren Kunststoffen.

Gerade in der heutigen Zeit mit den allseits beliebten Bigpits aus dem Karpfenbereich, bieten viele sogenannte Teflon-Scheiben an, damit sich die Leute ihre Rollen auf QD einfach umbauen können.
Das funktioniert auch weitestgehend, nur eben oft nicht so wie es eben Teflon tun würde. Denn richtige Teflonscheiben sind davon nur wenige, das meiste am Markt bei diesen Scheiben sind irgendwelche andren Kunststoffe. Habe da selbst schon Lehrgeld gezahlt, von daher kann ich das denk ich ganz gut beurteilen.

Anbei mal noch 2 Bilder von diversen Scheiben.





Das erste Bild zeigt eine Scheibe, die in einer gebraucht gekauften Rolle verbaut war. Ich denke es wird ziemlich schnell ersichtlich das dies was Handgeschnitztes sein muss.





Das zweite Bild ist schon bissl kniffliger. Die linke Scheibe wird so als QD-Scheibe für div. Bigpits aktuell verkauft, häufig auch mit der Nennung als Teflon. 
Das dies kein Teflon sein kann erkennt man bereits an der Durchsichtigkeit. PTFE (Teflon) ist immer deckend opak, also lichtundurchlässig.
Auch die mittlere Scheibe wird so als Teflonscheibe verkauft, kommt dem Ganzen sogar recht nahe. Was auch hier wieder auffällt sind die Ausfransungen am Mittelloch genau wie bei der linken Scheibe, die PTFE so nie zeigen würde beim Ausstanzen. Beide Materialien sind folglich wesentlich beständiger gegen Druck-und Stanzwerkzeuge, zumindest die von Hand geführt sind, was bei den beiden Scheiben wohl der Fall war.
Die rechte Scheibe ist eine echte PTFE-Scheibe aus dem Hause DuPont (Teflon ist deren Handelsname) und stammt aus einer Rolle aus den 70er Jahren, original und Neuware. Die Verfärbungen sind durch die lange Lagerung völlig normal.
Alle drei Scheiben haben die gleiche Materialstärke und man merkt die Unterschiede beim Befummeln schon sehr deutlich. Nicht nur die Oberfläche, sondern auch die Materialhärte ist sehr deutlich spürbar.
Die linke Scheibe würde bei entsprechender Kraft durch Biegen irgendwann durchbrechen, die mittlere knicken und die rechte würde einfach wieder in ihre ursprüngliche Lage zurückkehren ohne sichtbare Spuren der Verformung.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. November 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da wirste leider auch nicht mehr ohne weiteres rankommen, außer du findest sie per Zufall hierzulande mal.
> Ansonsten gab es die grünen Erstmodelle hierzulande eigentlich gar nicht, die waren vorrangig für Nordamerika gedacht...auch da sind sie mittlerweile immer seltener.
> Die originalen Ohmori Diamonds wird man vermutlich nur noch im Mutterland finden.



Anscheinend gab es von Ohmori nicht nur eine der Diamond-Serien (so hießen etliche Serien bei Ohmori als Vorläufer vieler Shakespeare's) als quasi Vorläufer in grün, sondern noch eine weitere Serie, die ich so vorher noch nicht gesehen habe.
Das Blau scheint etwas dunkler wie der ersten Ambidex zu sein, Spule etwas matter.
Der Bremsknauf erinnert mehr an die Pflueger-Modelle ohne Druckknopfauslösung, die Kurbel wiederum eher an die Ball Bearing Modelle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2020)

Die sieht technisch bis auf die Farbe sehr wie die Pflueger aus, und gut zu sehen auch ohne Excenterzusatzverlegerad.
Die ersten Ambidex 24x0 hatten auch die sehr matte Spule.
Würde mich auch nicht wundern, dass für größere Typen das Excenterzusatzverlegerad erst später dazu in einer Neuauflage rein kam.
Der selbe Dualismus ist bei Daiwa zu der Zeit auch zu finden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. November 2020)

Vermutlich war diese Rolle hier das Vorbild für die späteren Pflueger Modelle




Und dieses Modell könnte das Vorbild der Shakespeare Präsident gewesen sein....möglicherweise sind diese Bilder hier nur spiegelverkehrt, sie wurden mir vor längerer Zeit mal zugespielt aus einer Quelle, die mir nicht bekannt ist.


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. Dezember 2020)

Diese alte SLS 1 von DAM habe ich grade auf dem Dachboden gefunden!

Leider nicht komplett, es fehlen 2 Teile: Eine Bügelschraube und eine Abdeckung. Zudem ist mir grad aufgefallen, das an der anderen Bügelbefestigungsschraube dieser ziemlich viel Spiel hat, glaube, da fehlt auch etwas... (Distanzscheibe?) 
Ich möchte die Rolle gerne wieder fischen und suche nun dringend nach diesen Original-Ersatzteilen.

Kann mir jemand von euch helfen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann dir da leider nicht helfen, du könntest sonst auch mal da nachfragen

Willkommen beim Angelrollen-Reparatur-Service von Helmut Rieper aus Ihlienworth - Angelrollen-Reparatur-Service...Einmalig im Netz ! Ersatzteile, Spulen, Kurbeln, Federn, DAM, Abu, Cormoran, Shakespeare, Daiwa für Sammler (angelrollen-heilemacher.de)


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe da noch einige Fragen an @eiszeit  : Die SLS - SERIE gab es meiner Erinnerung nach bis zur SLS 5, ein Riesending!
Von der SIGMA - Serie von Shakespeare war die größte, glaub ich, die SIGMA 070....Welcher Größe entsprechen diese Rollen? Waren das welche zum Welsangeln, zum Pilken oder für welche Angelei vorgesehen?

Mir sind jetzt auf die schnelle keine Teleruten von DAM oder Shakespeare  von damals bekannt, die mit diesen Rollen kompatibel wären, es müssten irgendwelche Vollglas-Steckruten gewesen sein, weißt du, welche da evtl. infrage kämen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Dezember 2020)

@Chief Brolly 

Ich habe mal deinen Beitrag etwas verändert, das @eiszeit auch mitbekommt, das du eine Frage an ihn hast.    

Hier schon einige Hinweise, @eiszeit ist aber noch visierter:
Die SLS 5 ist von der Größe her eine 7000er Rolle, die Größte Sigma war die 080, die von der Größe einer 8000er entspricht. Diese Rollen wurden für die leichte und mittlere Meeresangelei angepriesen, ansonsten kann man damit eigentlich alles fangen. 

Teleruten gab es für diese Rollen auch, bei Shakespeare war es z.B. die Alpha-Serie ( in Blau ) oder die Alpha-Carbon, die solche Rollen brauchten.  Und ansonsten eben Pilkruten.


----------



## Thomas. (23. Dezember 2020)

auf der SLS 5 gehen 150m 0,60er auf der Sigma 200m ,von Größe und Gewicht
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 tuen sie sich nicht viel


----------



## eiszeit (23. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch einige Fragen an @eiszeit  : Die SLS - SERIE gab es meiner Erinnerung nach bis zur SLS 5, ein Riesending!
> Von der SIGMA - Serie von Shakespeare war die größte, glaub ich, die SIGMA 070....Welcher Größe entsprechen diese Rollen? Waren das welche zum Welsangeln, zum Pilken oder für welche Angelei vorgesehen?
> 
> Mir sind jetzt auf die schnelle keine Teleruten von DAM oder Shakespeare  von damals bekannt, die mit diesen Rollen kompatibel wären, es müssten irgendwelche Vollglas-Steckruten gewesen sein, weißt du, welche da evtl. infrage kämen?


Da kann ich mich nur meinen Vorrednern anschließen. 
Das Einsatzgebiet der SLS 5 war das Brandunggsfischen und die schwerste Binnenfischerei (Waller ect.). Zum Pilken reichte die SLS 4 auch.
An Ruten gab es da zu der Zeit -um 1980- einige von DAM, da wären mal die Airways (hier die 2286 240 mit einem Wurfgewicht von 100g-200g),
die Tele Allround gab es auch mit 100-200g, ein wenig später gab es die Tele Allround Super und die Airway CG bzw. CF usw..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Dezember 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> auf der SLS 5 gehen 150m 0,60er auf der Sigma 200m ,von Größe und Gewicht  ...  tuen sie sich nicht viel



Die Sache mit den Riesenspulen hat sich gegenüber deren Baujahren mit der Dyneema-Schnur ja auch zum Glück sehr geändert.

Wer noch dickes Monofil verwendet z.B. zum schwersten Winterangeln, angelt eher auf kurze Distanz und braucht nicht viele hunderte Meter.
Wer auf große Distanz angelt, verwendet praktisch immer Dyneema, da sind max. reale 0,25mm Durchmesser der Hauptschnur von der möglichen Power her heute schon oft ausreichend.
Demzufolge nimmt man lieber etwas kleinere Rollen her, die meist sogar stabiler ggü. einer Extremzugbelastung (Wels,Huchen,Hecht) sind,
und spart einige hunderte Gramm an Gewicht ein, so von 850g runter auf 500-600g ist schon sehr viel netter.

Die alten Rollen ohne Endlos-Sperrlager sind im Winter mit Einfriergefahr der Rücklaufsperre eh die bessere Wahl. 
Ist mir mit modernen Rollen schon ein paarmal passiert, gerade bei Sonnenuntergang und auf aufkommender feuchter Schockfrostung, dass plötzlich keine Rücklaufsperrung mehr da war, und das war echt saublöd. 
Ein Wintermotoröl 5W40 im Sperrlager hilft ein wenig, aber so richtig sicher ist das auch nicht nach einiger Standzeit.


----------



## Thomas. (24. Dezember 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Demzufolge nimmt man lieber etwas kleinere Rollen her, die meist sogar stabiler ggü. einer Extremzugbelastung (Wels,Huchen,Hecht) sind,
> und spart einige hunderte Gramm an Gewicht ein, so von 850g runter auf 500-600g ist schon sehr viel netter.


die Sigma 080 hat 870gr Gewicht eine Moderne Shimano Spheros SW 8000 wiegt 700gr (also nur"170gr) von der Größe her tut sich nix, Aber die Schnurfassung bei der Neuen sind bei einer 0,60er nur bescheidene 100m im vergleich zur 080 die mal eben das doppelte 200m aufnimmt


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Dezember 2020)

Wie schwer ist die SLS 5 dagegen?  Der Bügelanschlag ist bei der außen, an diesem schwarzen Teil, nehme ich mal an...  Ich beziehe mich bei SIGMA 080 mit den 870 gr. mal aufs "Leergewicht"... Mit Schnur drauf kommt man da locker über 1 kg!
Läßt sich sagen, ob,  je größer eine Rolle ist, umso mehr und/oder qualitativ hochwertigere Lager hat sie?
Ich denke aber, egal ob jetzt die SLS 1 oder die 5, ob die SIGMA 060 oder 080, die Anzahl und Qualität der Lager sind gleich, bloß sie sind entsprechend größer.... 
	

		
			
		

		
	







*



*


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Dezember 2020)

Lageranzahl ist eher modernes Verkaufsmanagement, mit Gewichtseinsparung haben Lager eigentlich auch so gut wie nix zu tun.
Genauso hat die Größe einer Rolle herzlich wenig Einfluss darauf, ob die verbauten Lager gut oder weniger toll sind.
Bis weit in die 80er (teilweise sogar auch noch 90er) hinein hatten Rollen bestenfalls 1-3 Lager. Nur sehr sehr wenige Modelle hatten deutlich mehr.
Mehr brauch eine Rolle auch nicht, die restlichen verbauten Lager sind reine Verkaufsargumente, von denen der Nutzer herzlich wenig hat.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (26. Dezember 2020)

Gestern im Ükel schon angedeutet hab ich mich an die Reinigung bzw Wartung einer kürzlich erworbenen DAM Hobby 215B gemacht.






Der Zustand der Rolle war gebraucht und etwas verschmutzt....was für mich aber kein Problem ist.






Nach der Reinigung machte ich ne kurze Zustandskontrolle und bis auf einen eingeschnitten Schnurfangbügel gab es keine Materiellen Fehler.






Nach dem Zusammenbau war das Ergebnis schon mehr als Zufriedenstellend.
Ich muss dazusagen das ich auf diesen "Used Look" stehe und immer versuche "nur" die Rolle auf technichnisch 100% zu bekommen und nicht die Optik. 






Der eingeschnittene Schnurfangbügel wurde heute noch leicht aufgeschliffen, diesen muss ich sicherlich bald mal neu nachbauen.
Die DAM Hobby 215B will ich im Frühjahr mal benutzen, für die einfache Posenangelei im Altwasser/Stillwasser ist sie sicherlich noch gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Bilch (26. Dezember 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Gestern im Ükel schon angedeutet hab ich mich an die Reinigung bzw Wartung einer kürzlich erworbenen DAM Hobby 215B gemacht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362968
> 
> ...


Tolle Arbeit! Ich stehe auch auf den "Used Look" (wie bei der Ryobi ), das hat was an sich, Hauptsache das Getribe, die Bremse und die Spule sind in Ordnung.

Kann mich nicht erinnern schon mal eine Rolle mit so wenig Teilen gesehen zu haben. Ist das Ritzel an den Rotor angepresst?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (26. Dezember 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Tolle Arbeit! Ich stehe auch auf den "Used Look" (wie bei der Ryobi ), das hat was an sich, Hauptsache das Getribe, die Bremse und die Spule sind in Ordnung.
> 
> Kann mich nicht erinnern schon mal eine Rolle mit so wenig Teilen gesehen zu haben. Ist das Ritzel an den Rotor angepresst?


Ja das Ritzel ist am Rotor fest montiert bzw verpresst.
Von den Teilen haben die einfachen Japanrollen wie z.B. Noris Shakespeare Standard 2002 noch eine weniger.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht bin ich hier mit meiner Frage richtig? 
Immerhin dreht auch der Rollen-Mechaniker an der einen oder anderen feinen Schraube und kennt sich daher vielleicht aus.

Ich habe ein Taschenmesser, welches ich zu Reinigungszwecken zerlegen möchte. Es ist noch fabrikneu und verfügt an den Griffschalen und an der Achsschraube über eher feine Torx Schrauben. Leider dreht die Achsschraube mit und ein Gegenhalten auf der Rückseite des Messers nicht vernünftig möglich, da hier eine Schraube mit glattem Kopf montiert wurde. Nun weiß ich, dass solche Schräubchen ab Werk gerne auch einmal mit niedrigfester Schraubensicherung gesichert werden, etwa mit LOCTITE 222. Ich habe fast den Verdacht, dass sich so ein Zeug auch an meiner widerspenstigen Schraube befindet. Ansonsten hätte ich sie längst gelöst bekommen.

Zum Lösen solcher Schraubensicherungen soll Wärme gut geeignet sein. Nur wie stelle ich das an? Meine Idee wäre entweder ein heißes Wasserbad für das Taschenmesser oder aber mein haushaltsüblicher Fön. Den Heißluftfön aus der Firma möchte ich eigentlich nicht so gerne nehmen, der hat mir doch zu viel Bumms und ich möchte mir das Messer _- speziell den Griff -_ damit nicht versauen. Hat jemand Erfahrung beim Lösen von eher feinen Schrauben, welche mittels einer solchen Schraubensicherung gesichert wurden? Im Grunde möchte ich gerne nur die Schraube punktuell irgendwie erwärmen, so lange bis sich die Sicherungspaste löst.

Für meine alte ABU 505 _- deren einzige Schraube vom Gehäusedeckel sich leider nicht mehr richtig anziehen lässt -_ habe ich mir bereits eine niedrigfeste Schraubensicherung besorgt. Ich denke damit lässt sich das wohl ausgenudelte Gewinde austricksen und umgehen. Niedrigfeste Schraubensicherung reicht für feine Schrauben im Bereich von Angelrollen oder aber Taschenmessern sicherlich aus. Mittelfeste Sicherungspaste erscheint mir hier als zu stark, am Ende reißt man die Schräubchen sonst noch ab oder vergnaddelt deren Köpfe.

Besten Dank für etwaige Hinweise!


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Dezember 2020)

Mit einer Lötkolbenspitze kann man sehr punktuell etwas erhitzen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mit einer Lötkolbenspitze kann man sehr punktuell etwas erhitzen.


Das ist eine gute Idee, so etwas sollten wir auch in der Firma haben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich hier mit meiner Frage richtig?
> Immerhin dreht auch der Rollen-Mechaniker an der einen oder anderen feinen Schraube und kennt sich daher vielleicht aus.
> 
> Ich habe ein Taschenmesser, welches ich zu Reinigungszwecken zerlegen möchte. Es ist noch fabrikneu....



Nimms mir nicht übel wenn ich danach frage, aber ich bin leicht verwirrt.
Wozu möchte man ein fabrikneues Messer reinigen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Dezember 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nimms mir nicht übel wenn ich danach frage, aber ich bin leicht verwirrt.
> Wozu möchte man ein fabrikneues Messer reinigen?



Da das Messer neu relativ trocken daherkam, habe ich es mit Ballistol Universalöl versorgt.
Nun allerdings möchte ich das Zeug gerne wieder runter bzw. von den Bronze Washern haben.


----------



## Jason (27. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Nun allerdings möchte ich das Zeug gerne wieder runter bzw. von den Bronze Washern haben.


Unbedingt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Da das Messer neu relativ trocken daherkam, habe ich es mit Ballistol Universalöl versorgt.
> Nun allerdings möchte ich das Zeug gerne wieder runter bzw. von den Bronze Washern haben.


Da kann dir auch etwas Bremsenreiniger weiterhelfen, nach dem Einsprühen sollte kein Ballistol mehr vorhanden sein.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Unbedingt.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Aufgrund der _"Jägerei"_ meines Vaters wurde mir Ballistol schon früh als Allheilmittel angepriesen.
Wenn er könnte, so würde er sich daraus sicherlich auch ein Salatdressing anrühren. 

Nun habe ich das Zeug halt auch auf einige meiner Messer gejaucht, habe aber feststellen müssen, dass Ballistol zwar sicherlich sehr gut ist aber trotzdem nicht für alles geeignet ist. Bronze Washer von Taschenmessern soll es auf Dauer jedenfalls angehen, daher hätte ich es nun gerne wieder runter von den entsprechenden Bauteilen und Messern. Für die Klingenpflege ist es aber natürlich nach wie vor geeignet.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da kann dir auch etwas Bremsenreiniger weiterhelfen, nach dem Einsprühen sollte kein Ballistol mehr vorhanden sein.



Danke für den Tipp mit dem Bremsenreiniger, damit kann man ölige Reste sicherlich sehr gut aus den Messern bekommen.
Ich habe mir dafür auch schon ein paar Wattestäbchen zum Säubern besorgt.

Trotzdem werde ich über kurz oder lang das eine oder andere Messer sicherlich auch einmal zerlegen wollen. Da sie geschraubt und nicht genietet sind, denke ich ist das gelegentliche Zerlegen vom Hersteller auch vorgesehen. Von daher möchte ich schon schauen wie ich widerspenstige Schrauben, welche scheinbar mit einer Schraubensicherung versehen wurden, lösen kann. Für Angelrollen sollte das niedrigfeste Loctite 222 ebenfalls eine gute Lösung, für das eine oder andere Problem, darstellen. Von daher ist der richtige Umgang damit sicherlich von generellem Interesse.


----------



## ragbar (28. Dezember 2020)

Bremsenreiniger geht an eventuelle Griffbeschalungen,daher Vorsicht. Nicht sprühen, punktuell mittels Wattestäbchen einsetzen und Verlauf kontrollieren.


----------



## robbin92 (31. Dezember 2020)

Mal zurück zur DAM Quick 5001.Diese Serie ging ja 1980 an den Start,jedoch ohne die 4001.Diese kam erst 1981 auf den Markt.Die 1980 er hatten ja einen verchromten Kurbelarm.Da ich die 4001 bisher nur mit schwarzem Arm gesehen habe, würde mich interessieren,ob nur die 1980er mit dem verchromten Arm hergestellt wurden,u.dann auf Schwarz umgestellt wurde.
Gruß
robbin92


----------



## eiszeit (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich geh mal davon aus (99%) das es die 4001 auch mit verchromten Kurbelarm gab.
Lt. den DAM Katalogen (bildliche Darstellung) gab es den verchromten Arm bis einschl. 1982,
da würde die 4001 reinfallen.
Ab 1983 und mit Einführung der 1202, 2002 und 3002 kam der schwarze Kurbelarm.

Anhand der Artikelnummer ist leider die Änderung des Kurbelarmes nicht ersichtlich, die blieben gleich.
Das wäre noch ein Möglickeit gewesen die oft weiterhilft, hier aber nicht.

Einschub: Die 330P und die 440P haben den gleichen Kurbelarm als wie die 3001 und 4001 bis einschl. 1982


----------



## robbin92 (31. Dezember 2020)

Leider kann man sich auf die Fotos der Kataloge nicht verlassen.Da wurden teilweise 1:1 Fotos der Vorgängerkataloge übernommen.Meiner Meinung nach kam der schwarze Arm 81,spätestens 82.Es gibt massig 2001,3001 usw. mit dem schwarzen Arm.Die Fotos der Quick 3000 wurde z.B. auch von 77-79 (Produktionsende) unverändert übernommen,obwohl ca.78 u.a. ein anderer Kurbelgriff verwendet wurde.Desweiteren wurde sie dann immer noch im alten Karton mit dem alten Rollenfoto verkauft.Glaube auch nicht,dass die Quick 2000 überhaupt mit dem alten Kurbelknauf wie im 78 er Katalog abgebildet,ausgeliefert wurde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Dezember 2020)

Da war doch was mit der unterschiedlichen Spulenabwurfkante, flache wie bei den 1000 und dann die hohe.
Ich schätze, da gab es dann auch weitere Detailwechsel, der ganz Schwarz-Look (black is (very) beautyful) kam da ja gerade so richtig auf und eine silberne Kurbel wie auch rote Knäufe war einfach nicht zeitgerecht (modegerecht), ist dann pfui.


----------



## eiszeit (31. Dezember 2020)

robbin92 schrieb:


> Leider kann man sich auf die Fotos der Kataloge nicht verlassen.Da wurden teilweise 1:1 Fotos der Vorgängerkataloge übernommen.Meiner Meinung nach kam der schwarze Arm 81,spätestens 82.Es gibt massig 2001,3001 usw. mit dem schwarzen Arm.Die Fotos der Quick 3000 wurde z.B. auch von 77-79 (Produktionsende) unverändert übernommen,obwohl ca.78 u.a. ein anderer Kurbelgriff verwendet wurde.Desweiteren wurde sie dann immer noch im alten Karton mit dem alten Rollenfoto verkauft.Glaube auch nicht,dass die Quick 2000 überhaupt mit dem alten Kurbelknauf wie im 78 er Katalog abgebildet,ausgeliefert wurde.


Ja das stimmt, auf die Fotos in den Katalogen kann man sich nicht immer verlassen bzw. sich nur auf die Quelle berufen.
Ich kenne aber den damaligen Fertigungsleiter der mit seinen Damen die 1000er und 1001er Serie zusammenbaute. 
Den frage ich mal, er hat mir letzthin schon mal in Sachen einer Bremsscheibe weitergeholfen.
Der damalige Kontrolleur der aber erst um 1983 anfing meinte er kenne nur die schwarze Kurbel.

Ja, das mit dem Knauf der 3000 stimmt auch, da sind immer die gleichen Fotos in den Katalogen. Da ist es aber ein wenig
einfacher da haben sich die Artikelnummern verändert bzw. die Art. Nr. 910 4886 für die 4000 von 1977 fiel weg und es gab die
Art. Nr. 910 4888. 
Hat man da die Rollenheftchen bzw. noch besser die Ersatzteilpreisliste so sieht man dies aber ab 1978 bildlich, *q. e. d.*


----------



## robbin92 (2. Januar 2021)

Shakespeare 2441
Wenn sich bei Meiner die Spule in oberster Position befindet,kratzt der Bügel beim Umklappen am Spulen-Druckknopf.Einen Defekt (verbogenen Bügel) konnte ich nicht feststellen.Ist das auch bei anderen Rollen dieses Typs so?


----------



## eiszeit (2. Januar 2021)

Ein Foto wäre gut, da gibt es einige Shakespearespezialisten die können bestimmt weiterhelfen.
Dürfte aber so nicht normal sein.


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2021)

@robbin92 
Bei deiner 2441 ist was faul. Bei meiner ist in der obersten Position noch genug Platz.





Sitzt die Spule auch bis zum Anschlag in dem Rotor?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Januar 2021)

Meine 2400 hat das auch. Ich tippe der Bügel ist durch Sturz oder Schlag ein wenig verbogen. Bei @Jason seinem Bild sind das auch nur wenige Millimeter Spiel.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Januar 2021)

Ansonsten mal überprüfen, ob man ne Scheibe rausnehmen kann die unter der Spule auf der Achse sitzt.


----------



## robbin92 (2. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank für das Foto.Spulensitz wurde mehrmals überprüft.Dann wird es am Bügel liegen.Sache hat sich hiermit erledigt.
Gruß
robbin92


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Meine 2400 hat das auch. Ich tippe der Bügel ist durch Sturz oder Schlag ein wenig verbogen. Bei @Jason seinem Bild sind das auch nur wenige Millimeter Spiel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei meiner 2400 sieht es so aus. 





Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Meine 2400 hat das auch. Ich tippe der Bügel ist durch Sturz oder Schlag ein wenig verbogen. Bei @Jason seinem Bild sind das auch nur wenige Millimeter Spiel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem kann man ja abhelfen.
Hab hier eh noch nen Paket für dich liegen, kommt halt noch nen Bügel für deine 2400 mit rein.


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2021)

robbin92 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das Foto.Spulensitz wurde mehrmals überprüft.Dann wird es am Bügel liegen.Sache hat sich hiermit erledigt.
> Gruß
> robbin92


Kannst du ein, zwei Bilder  einstellen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Januar 2021)

@Bimmelrudi Oh Wow, jetzt spannst du mich aber auf die Folter. Aber mit einer Scheibe kann man bei diesem Modell auch nichts verändern, verändert zwar die Spulenhöhe, aber der Druckknopf bleibt immer in der gleichen Höhe.


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dem kann man ja abhelfen.
> Hab hier eh noch nen Paket für dich liegen, kommt halt noch nen Bügel für deine 2400 mit rein.


Wenn der neue Bügel angebaut ist, bin ich auf das Ergebnis gespannt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi Oh Wow, jetzt spannst du mich aber auf die Folter. Aber mit einer Scheibe kann man bei diesem Modell auch nichts verändern, verändert zwar die Spulenhöhe, aber der Druckknopf bleibt immer in der gleichen Höhe.


Normalerweise kann es nur an den Bügel liegen. Aber seltsam das man keine Verbiegung sieht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Januar 2021)

Ne es liegt am Buegel-Halter beim Schnurlaufröllchen 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
, der ist krumm.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi Oh Wow, jetzt spannst du mich aber auf die Folter. Aber mit einer Scheibe kann man bei diesem Modell auch nichts verändern, verändert zwar die Spulenhöhe, aber der Druckknopf bleibt immer in der gleichen Höhe.



Ich kenn das Problem leider auch von einer nicht ganz günstigen modernen Shimano-Rolle. Kam in dem entsprechenden Jahr sogar bis zur HighEnd-Stealla vor.
Ich selbst hab das mal bei einer Ultegra feststellen dürfen, da betraf das aber auch die komplette Serie und war nicht nur auf "Montagsmodelle" beschränkt.

Da man dies bei den Ambidex eigentlich nicht kennt, denke ich schon das ein neuer Bügel vielleicht helfen könnte.


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ne es liegt am Buegel-Halter beim Schnurlaufröllchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jepp, das sieht man deutlich. So einen hab ich nicht. Sonst hättest du ihn haben können.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Januar 2021)

Halter gerade, Platz wieder da, Problem gelöst 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Danke an euch @Jason und @Bimmelrudi , da reichte eine Kombizange mit glatten Backen aus.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Januar 2021)

Ich pack den Bügel dennoch mit rein, schadet ja nicht. Er ist komplett mit Halter und Schnurlaufröllchen in nagelneu.


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Halter gerade, Platz wieder da, Problem gelöst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saubere Arbeit Heiner. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2021)

@Bimmelrudi 
Ich frage mal ganz vorsichtig. Hast du vielleicht jetzt eine Kurbel für die Ambidex 2450?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Januar 2021)

Bei der Kurbel muss ich leider passen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Halter gerade, Platz wieder da, Problem gelöst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Versuche das einmal mit einer der vielen modernen Rollen. Wahrscheinlich würdest Du dem ultraleichten Duraluminium Raumfahrtzeugs _- oder wie es angepriesen wird -_ lediglich ein hässliches **Knacks* *entlocken aber sicherlich keinen wieder in Richtung "gedengelten" Bügelhalter.

Meine alte DAM 3200 Grundrolle ist perfekt in Schuss _- fast neuwertig -_ aber sie hatte nach dem Kauf leider ein leichtes Wobbeln, sobald man die Spule ins Rotieren brachte. Ein Kumpel legte einmal seine heilenden Hände an und schon war das Wobbeln gänzlich verschwunden. Wobei ich der Fairness halber zugeben muss, dass diese leichte Grundrolle auch aus Aluminium gefertigt ist.


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bei der Kurbel muss ich leider passen


Alles klar. Habe mir mittlerweile eine 2. 2450er zugelegt. Das ist aber die erste Ausgabe. Ich suche für meine 
2450DC eine. Irgendwann erwische ich eine.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Versuche das einmal mit einer der vielen modernen Rollen. Wahrscheinlich würdest Du dem ultraleichten Duraluminium Raumfahrtzeugs _- oder wie es angepriesen wird -_ lediglich ein hässliches **Knacks* *entlocken aber sicherlich keinen wieder in Richtung "gedengelten" Bügelhalter.
> 
> Meine alte DAM 3200 Grundrolle ist perfekt in Schuss _- fast neuwertig -_ aber sie hatte nach dem Kauf leider ein leichtes Wobbeln, sobald man die Spule ins Rotieren brachte. Ein Kumpel legte einmal seine heilenden Hände an und schon war das Wobbeln gänzlich verschwunden. Wobei ich der Fairness halber zugeben muss, dass diese leichte Grundrolle auch aus Aluminium gefertigt ist.


Du darfst nicht vergessen.... Heiner ist ein Spezialist

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Januar 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen.... Heiner ist ein Spezialist
> 
> Gruß Jason



Spezialisten sind wir doch irgendwie alle, jeder auf seine Weise.


----------



## Minimax (2. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Spezialisten sind wir doch irgendwie alle, jeder auf seine Weise.


Du meinst _speziell. _


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Du meinst _speziell. _



Recht hat er.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2021)

robbin92 schrieb:


> Shakespeare 2441
> Wenn sich bei Meiner die Spule in oberster Position befindet,kratzt der Bügel beim Umklappen am Spulen-Druckknopf.Einen Defekt (verbogenen Bügel) konnte ich nicht feststellen.Ist das auch bei anderen Rollen dieses Typs so?


Nr.1: Spule nicht richtig montiert oder eingerastet (Schmierzustand?), ist ja ein bischen mehr mit der FD Spule auf dem Träger.
Ansonsten Nr.2: Der Bügel ist doch etwas eingedellt bzw. runtergedrückt, sieht man nicht immer gleich, vor allem wenn man nicht mehrere davon hat.
Da ist im Normalzustand nicht soviel Luft, der Bügel geht recht eng passig über Spule in oberster Stellung. 

Ups, da war ja noch mehr, erstmal weiterlesen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ne es liegt am Buegel-Halter beim Schnurlaufröllchen , der ist krumm.


Das ist eine grundlegende Krankheit der ersten Serien Ambidex blau u.a.  mit dem chromierten Flachblechhalter, der verbiegt sehr leicht im Gegensatz zu dem schwarzen aus Alu.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Januar 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Alles klar. Habe mir mittlerweile eine 2. 2450er zugelegt. Das ist aber die erste Ausgabe. Ich suche für meine
> 2450DC eine. Irgendwann erwische ich eine.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, sind die Kurbeln beider Serien doch eh gleich. Lediglich das labile Bügelhalteblech wurde bei der DC durch ein neueres stabiles schwarzes geändert.
Dementsprechend veränderte sich natürlich auch die Anzugsmutter des Bügels dazu.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2021)

Die Befestigung des Einschraubbolzen an der Kurbel kann auch bei den blauen evtl. unterschiedlich gemacht sein, ich habe von den silbernen Clones welche mit der gleichen Bauart in lösbarer Pfennig-Querschraube und mit fest vernietet.
Auch unterscheidet sich das mit fest und schraubbar bei den Kurbelknäufen bei allen blauen Ambidex (DC) vollkommen wild.
Bei den Bügeln passt nur der Druckknopf samt Feder unter dem Bügelarm und das SLR.
Die beiden Bügel und Verschraubungen samt beteiligten Schrauben sind vollkommen unterschiedlich.

Kurbel passt aber mit den Einschraubbolzen an alle Rollen, sogar die Kurbeln mit Doppelgewindezapfen der Ambidex-S und Sigma passen auf die linke Seite, und die Kurbeln umgekehrt.

Neben den beiden erkennbaren Beschriftungen DC und nicht
sowie dem Bügel+Bügelarm
sind die Kurbeln auch Orginal aus der Kiste genommen nicht eindeutig zuordnbar, gibt auch DC mit vernieteten Knob, schon bei meinen ersten 4 Stück 2410 1978-1982 war das so.  Genauso bei meinen ganzen Ambidex-S 2441, selbst da gibt es richtig glattschwarze Alu-Bügelarmstücke und welche in eher sparsam gemachten Anthrazit.

Alleine das schafft mindestens 3*Bügel * 2*N/DC * 2*Knauf * 2*Bolzen * 3*Spulenbeschichtung = 72 mögliche Varianten der blauen Ambidex! 
Viel Spaß beim alle orginal sammeln wollen


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2021)

Ich steh jetzt auf dem Schlauch. Die Bügelhaltebleche sind bei den beiden gleich. Die einzige äußere Veränderung die ich erkennen kann ist, dass hinter dem Schnurlaufröllchen bei der DC eine Sechskant Mutter und bei der anderen eine Schlitzschraube sitzt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









@Nordlichtangler 
Kennst du die gesamten Veränderungen? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## robbin92 (2. Januar 2021)

Habe jetzt mal meinen Bestand an blauen Ambidex durchforstet.Insgesamt 10 Stk. von 2400-2430.Alle in Zust. sehr gut,teils neuwertig.Bei 3oder 4 Stk. kratzt der Bügel am Spulenrand,wenn Diese ganz oben ist.Auch bei Mod. m. dem schwarzen Bügelhalter.Denke mal dass es eine Krankheit dieser Serie ist.Bügeldraht evt. zu weich?


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Januar 2021)

@Jason, du hast da eine DC Bügel und eine Bügel der Zwischenserie, die erste Serie hatte silberne Bügel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich steh jetzt auf dem Schlauch. Die Bügelhaltebleche sind bei den beiden gleich. Die einzige äußere Veränderung die ich erkennen kann ist, dass hinter dem Schnurlaufröllchen bei der DC eine Sechskant Mutter und bei der anderen eine Schlitzschraube sitzt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deine rechte ist ein Bastelzombie, die Kurbel ist wohl schwarz nachlackiert (hab ich auch schon gemacht nach komplett wegsägen der Aufnahmetülle für den anderen Einschraubbolzen recht, ich mach diese Stelle wegen Schnurverheddern nicht - genau wie Thomas. , der sowas nach vorne stehendes ohne richtige Doppelkurbel gar nicht mag.
Die rechte Rolle kann doch gar nicht von mir sein 

Mach nochmal bitte mehr Detailbilder von dem Bügelarm und Verschraubung des Bügels, sieht aus wie einfach den anderen Bügel angesteckt und irgendwie "angeschraubt" oder so ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2021)

robbin92 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal meinen Bestand an blauen Ambidex durchforstet.Insgesamt 10 Stk. von 2400-2430.Alle in Zust. sehr gut,teils neuwertig.Bei 3oder 4 Stk. kratzt der Bügel am Spulenrand,wenn Diese ganz oben ist.Auch bei Mod. m. dem schwarzen Bügelhalter.Denke mal dass es eine Krankheit dieser Serie ist.Bügeldraht evt. zu weich?


Ja, aber das ist richtig so und gewollt, der weicht einfach gerne nach unten aus.
Weil der Bügeldraht lässt sich auch sehr leicht wieder richten, und es geht nichts kaputt, wenn man den Bügel eben verbiegt.
Jedenfalls bei den mehr oder weniger schwarzen Alugussbügelarmhaltern ist der Haltearm stabiler als der Bügel aus Stahl, und der verbiegt zwar, aber beschädigt nichts.
Der chromierte Halter aus Messingflachblech ist noch weicher als der Bügel, den muss man wie Hecht100+ gezeigt hat, mit einer guten Zange ohne Krokorillen wieder richten.

Die Alternative bei alles beinhart wäre, das etwas eben richtig kaputt geht, dagegen hatte sich Omori echt einiges einfallen lassen, auch bei der Kurbel.
Und das ist einer der Hauptgründe für heute Kunststoffrollen, bzw. der beim Rotor schon sehr sinnigen Eigenschaft mit einer Flexibilität gegen harte Schläge.


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Deine rechte ist ein Bastelzombie, die Kurbel ist wohl schwarz nachlackiert


Die Rolle mit der schwarzen Kurbel hab ich mal geschenkt bekommen. Und der Schenker hat sie schwarz angemalt. Deshalb such ich ja noch eine blaue Kurbel. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Januar 2021)

@Jason, das ist keine DC, sie ist Original und sie hat auch den schwarzen Bügel.


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2021)

Hier sind Bilder. Wie gesagt, Die Rolle mit der schwarz angemalten Kurbel ist eine DC. Nochmal zur Klarstellung....
es geht hier um die 2450. Eventuell ist bei der DC war verändert worden. @Nordlichtangler reichen die Bilder?

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (2. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Jason, du hast da eine DC Bügel und eine Bügel der Zwischenserie, die erste Serie hatte silberne Bügel


Hab ich da was verpasst, wann gab es denn die Zwischenserie. Ich mein in Deutschland und nicht irgendwo anders auf der Welt.

Es gab die 24.. und die 24..DC.
U. a. gab es da Änderungen am *Bügelwinkelhebel* und an der Bügelschraube/Bügelmutter. 
Der der 24.. war verchromt und recht windig, er verzog sich leicht.
Der der 24.. DC war dunkel und kräftiger. 
Bei der linken Rolle von Jason passt die Bügelschraube und der Bügelwinkelhebel, ist ne DC Rolle.
Die rechte ist -wie nordi schon schreibt- im Bereich des Bügels und was man am Bild so sieht ein Bastelzombie.
Ich hab bei meinen da auch keine 6-kant Mutter??


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Hab ich da was verpasst, wann gab es denn die Zwischenserie. Ich mein in Deutschland und nicht irgendwo anders auf der Welt.


Da hab ich mich auch gewundert. Bei der blauen Ambidex gab es ein Update. Und das war die DC.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Hier sind Bilder. Wie gesagt, Die Rolle mit der schwarz angemalten Kurbel ist eine DC. Nochmal zur Klarstellung....
> es geht hier um die 2450. Eventuell ist bei der DC war verändert worden. @Nordlichtangler reichen die Bilder?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke, das Bild sagt alles, es ist einfach eine etwas verbastelte 2450 DC mit einem Bügel der ersten Bauart, wo eigentlcih passend zu dem dünneren Flachmessingverschromthalter eine konische Spezialschraube gehört, hier improvisiert befestigt mit Sechskantschraube.
Der dunkle Bügelarm aus Alu erscheint mir eher von der Art matt-grau und muss dann im direkten Vergleich zum anderen mehr satt-schwarzen deutlich anders wirken. Das wären schon die 3 Bügeltypen, was eben im Detail nicht nur 2 Bügeltypen sind.


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2021)

Dann ist die Sechskantschraube ein Fake. Gewitter nochmal. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (2. Januar 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Hier sind Bilder. Wie gesagt, Die Rolle mit der schwarz angemalten Kurbel ist eine DC. Nochmal zur Klarstellung....
> es geht hier um die 2450. Eventuell ist bei der DC war verändert worden. @Nordlichtangler reichen die Bilder?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Oje, Oje da ist ja alles verbastelt.
Da hängt an einer 2450DC (erstes Bild) ich schätze ein Bügel der 2450 und ein Bügelwinkelhebel der DC, das passt nicht, auch mit der Mutter/Schraube, nordi schrieb es.
An der 2450 ist ein Bügelwinkelhebel der 2450DC dran. Das geht so, ich sag mal aus der Sicht eines Sammlers auch nicht. Da gehört der verchromte Bügelwinkelhebel ran mit der Spezialmutter die man relativ schlecht öffnen kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich auch gewundert. Bei der blauen Ambidex gab es ein Update. Und das war die DC.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ne, schon mehr im Detail, wenn man genau hinschaut. Es gab auch eine wie die DC-Ausführung, aber ohne das DC an der Typennummer.
Dann gibt es z.B. auch noch Kugellagergrößenunterschiede im Hauptlager, bei der 2410 weiß ich es absolut sicher, weil ich ich alleine bei meinen ersten 4 Stück 2410 auch 4 verschiedene Detailausführungen hatte, die ersten 3 nacheinander im 2-Monate-Abstand gekauft.
Ich schätze, die hatten mit der hochlaufenden Nachfrage und Produktion mehrere Anbauteilelieferanten oder einfach nur getrennte Fabriken und haben das verbaut, was gerade da war, notfalls auch wieder ältere Teile. Im Katalog war immer die erste Ausführung abgebildet.
Und sicher haben die auch gezielt experimentiert, um immer noch etwas zulegen zu können, die anderen Hersteller wie Daiwa oder DAM waren ja auch voll auf dem Innovationstrip, und wer stehen blieb, hatte verloren.


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Januar 2021)

wegen euch habe ich jetzt meine ganze Kiste auf den Kopf gestellt. Was ist das denn dann, ich weiß sie ist noch in keiner Werkstatt gewesen und hat mein Haus nur zum Angeln verlassen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Januar 2021)

Jason schrieb:


>



Unter der improvisierten Mutter sieht man linkerhand auch noch leicht die Aussparung für die Originale.
Täuscht mich das oder hat die Rolle gar kein Schnurlaufröllchen mehr?


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Unter der improvisierten Mutter sieht man linkerhand auch noch leicht die Aussparung für die Originale.
> Täuscht mich das oder hat die Rolle gar kein Schnurlaufröllchen mehr?


Doch, doch, ein Röllchen ist vorhanden. 
An der DC wurde gebastelt. Das ist jetzt klar. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Unter der improvisierten Mutter sieht man linkerhand auch noch leicht die Aussparung für die Originale.
> Täuscht mich das oder hat die Rolle gar kein Schnurlaufröllchen mehr?


Mit der Rille ist das eindeutig ein falsches, das ist dünner im Außendurchmesser und nicht gerundet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 363578
> Anhang anzeigen 363577
> 
> 
> wegen euch habe ich jetzt meine ganze Kiste auf den Kopf gestellt. Was ist das denn dann, ich weiß sie ist noch in keiner Werkstatt gewesen und hat mein Haus nur zum Angeln verlassen.


Ich habe gerade 2 Stunden auch so getan, so auch Nr.1 bis 4, aber mein nur vollgeräumtes neues Angelzimmer versucht etwas zu ordnen, einen Tisch wieder freigemacht und endlich mal wieder geschraubt. Nach dem für mich vielfach superbeschissen gelaufenen 2020 ...  

Macht gute Laune, mal wieder einen großen Batzen Rollen zu begrabbeln, zerlegen, schauen, vergleichen  sollte man wieder öfter tun!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mit der Rille ist das eindeutig ein falsches, das ist dünner im Außendurchmesser und nicht gerundet.



Danke, genau das meinte ich. 
Die Kante müßte quasi bündig abschneiden, tut sie aber nicht.
Von daher sah es erst so aus, als wäre dort gar kein Röllchen drinne.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Januar 2021)

So, habe auch reichlich Fotos gemacht mit relativ schlechten funzeligen Licht, aber ein guter Teil zeigt was, von daher Bilder zu Ambidex 2450 und 2410 in verschiedenen Versionen. Die 2450 war mir gar nicht so wichtig (siehe Bild vom Rollenfuß), hat sich aber irgendwie wundersam vermehrt und sind fast 4, aber auch nicht *ganz* 5.

Erstmal das Bügelthema der 2450, die ist ein bischen eigenwillig innerhalb der Serie.

Ambidex 2450 Bügel in Standard-Biegung aufwärts





manchmal sieht das auch so aus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Januar 2021)

Ambidex 2450 2x Versionen Spulen ohne DC
merklicher Unterschied Abwurfkante und Elox











auch möglich aber das ist später gemacht


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Januar 2021)

Ambidex 2450 Kurbelknauf Schraube-Niete












Ambidex 2450 Kurbel Verbindungen, links der Standard. 
Die silberne mitte ist zeitgleich (bei Schwesterserie auch DC gelabelt!) verbaut von Omori, auch bei 2441 usw. so gemacht.
rechts hat jemand gebastelt zum Schraubenersatz, hab das auch bei einer silbernen in der Art der Standverschraubung gehabt, da war es eine reingewürgte Blechschaube.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Januar 2021)

Ambidex 2450 Fuß gebrochen - als tote gekauft als E-Teil

Der Fuß ist ab 





so soll es eigentlich aussehen





Der Fuß der 2450 ist ein bischen arg schwächlich, die schwächste Stelle an der Type, gerade wenn man es mit den quasi Schwestern 2441 bis Sigma 070 vergleicht.
Öfter gibt es abgebrochene im Web zu sehen (auch hinten), so arg sollte man sie trotz der Größe nicht belasten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Januar 2021)

Und hier ein Bericht vom Bodyersatztausch - klappt leider nicht so einfach, da es Varianten gibt.

Ambidex 2450 2x Kugellagergrößen, links die ältere Version









muss wenigstens ein deutlich kleineres Kugellager her und ein kleinerer Blechring.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Januar 2021)

In der Reihenfolge von links 1978 gekauft, die graue Version sieht eigentlich besser aus als das sehr dominierend wirkende schwarz

Ambidex 2410 3x Versionen Bügelarm, in grau chromiert-Blech schwarz


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Januar 2021)

Deswegen hatte wegen auch der weiteren Unart der Kurbel mit ihren Pfenningschraubenschlitzen auf beiden Seiten und Schnurverhakeln um 1995 mal eine Leistungssteigerung versucht.

Ambidex 2410 3x Kurbeln , modifiert  später gemacht. Die rechte Kurbel hat auch einen vernieteten Knauf.










fand das nach dem Experiment erstaunlich passend mit den 3 schwarzen Teilen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Januar 2021)

Ah, deswegen passte vermutlich mein zugesandter Body nicht auf Anhieb.
Wußte gar nicht das da auch unterschiedliche Lagergrößen zum EInsatz kamen...wieder was dazu gelernt. 

Btw..inwiefern passt dann noch der Rotor? Die Aufnahme ist ja auch etwas anders.


----------



## Thomas. (3. Januar 2021)

ich habe ja technisch nicht so die Ahnung und lese hier nur so sporadisch mit, Aber dat ist doch Resteverwertung was die da gemacht haben, glaube selbst in der ehemaligen DDR hat man nicht so ein Scheiß gebaut 

Die blaue SHAKESPEARE AMBIDEX 2450 die Rolle des Dr. Frankenstein, wo andere Hersteller eine kleine Box für E-Teile brauchen, hat Shakespeare für die 2450 einen Linienbus umgebaut.


@Nordlichtangler schimpf du mir nochmal über eine SL2 oder SLS2


----------



## eiszeit (3. Januar 2021)

Super gemacht, nordi.
Das war bestimmt ne lange Nacht, ich kenn das, zerlegen, fotografieren und die Fotos ins Forum bringen.

Kannst du objektiv beurteilem wieviel Varianten es gegeben hat?
Ich stell mal ein paar Punkte (Annahme)  auf, anhand deiner Fotos:

Gehäuse, da ist es ziemlich eindeutig, es müsste zwei Varianten gegeben haben, siehe Flansch
Kurbel/Knauf, da hab ich bei mir kurz nachgesehen, hab da auch geschraubte und genietet
Bügelwinkelhebel, da seh ich mit allem drum herum und der Ausführung eigentlich auch nur 2 Varianten, ich müsste mal nachsehen oder man könnte mal prüfen inwieweit die Bügelwinkelhebel der beiden Goldserien so zur blauen Ambi passt.
Seitendeckel auch zwei einmal mit und einmal ohne DC
die Spule einmal hochglänzend und einmal matter kenne ich auch
*Einschub: *Ich kenne die Variantesache von den DAM Quick bzw. den späteren DAM Quick Standard Rollen. Da war die Zeit die sie auf den Markt war sehr viel länger und mein  Vorteil, ich hatte da einiges an Explosionszeichnungen und auch Rollenvarianten . Da kann man einigermaßen  genau sagen wie hoch die Anzahl der Varianten war unter der Berücksichtigung von voll wertbaren, konkreten und nicht tauschbaren Ausführungen. Nimmt man die "tauschbaren" Ausführungen hinzu kommt man auf eine Zahl die unrealistisch ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Januar 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Kannst du objektiv beurteilem wieviel Varianten es gegeben hat?
> Ich stell mal ein paar Punkte (Annahme)  auf, anhand deiner Fotos:
> 
> Gehäuse, da ist es ziemlich eindeutig, es müsste zwei Varianten gegeben haben, siehe Flansch
> ...


Von außen erkennbar gab es grob 4 Varianten (eher dann 5 Varianten, 2 schlecht unterscheidbar).
Die erste mit chromierten Bügelhalter und matter Spule, die sogar an der Spulenabwurfkante etwas kleiner sind.
Die zweite mit der glänzend eloxierten Spule, aber beide Varianten mit dem dunklerem fast violettem Blaudruck darauf und der kleineren schlanken Schrift.

Dann eine Vor-DC Version fast wie die DC aber ohne DC-Markung, die später nach der DC auch wieder gebaut wurde, ich habe da sehr spät Ende 1982 eine nietnagelneue in USA gekauft, die Bedruckungen der Spule unterscheiden sich bei einigen Exemplaren minimal in der Schrift. Außerdem scheint die Verinfachung und Vernietung zum Ende Standard gewesen sein, bei den Ambidex-S gleichmaßen zu beobachten, von den 2441 habe ich immerhin genug, um das sehen zu können.
Ab da alle mit dem schwarz (grau) Aluhalter entlehnt von der President. Eine meiner 2410 hat den Bügel der (schwarzen) 2910 bekommen und ist dabei nicht unterscheidbar.
Die von Hecht100+ gezeigte 2450 ist eine solche fast-DC Type, wobei ich nicht genug gut erhaltende Spulen aller Typen habe noch die auf ihren Orginal Rollen weiß, um anhand des Nummeraufdrucks die Spulen genau zuordnen zu können.
Und eben die mit  DC eindeutig markierte, die hat die größte Schrift und Zahlenaufdrucke.
Es wurde nur diese eine Jahreszahl explizit markiert , obwohl die Rollentype im Zeitraum mindestens 1974 bis 1982 gebaut wurde.
Das ist schade, wäre sehr viel besser, wenn diese Buchstabenmarkierung durchgängig vorhanden wäre, wenigstens innenliegend.

Die beiden Goldserien sind m.M.n. nicht von Omori, genauso wie die 2270er davor, die 2100 Silver oder Alphas.

Für heutige Rollenmodelle vergleichsweise ein superlanger Produktionszeitraum zudem in laut Shakespeare damals in über 1 Million, und immerhin passt fast alles umbaubar bis auf das Rotorkugellager der frühen Version, was aber ein Industriestandardteil ist und somit kein so großes Problem darstellt.
Auch nicht bei Ersatz für Verschleiß, welchen bisher allerdings keine dieser Rollen gezeigt hat.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. Januar 2021)

WAR damals bei der 2450 die Ersatzspule mit dabei,  ich habe damals eine mit bekommen, weiß aber nicht mehr ob die einzelnt oder mit dabei war.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Januar 2021)

Die waren bei den Rollen im Karton nicht dabei, aber derzeit um 1979 sehr gut verfügbar, selbst im kleinen Zooladen oder Eisenwarenladen. Ich habe bei meinen neuen auch immer öfter eine E-Spule dazugenommen, allerdings mit so knapp unter 20DM nicht ganz billig.

Der Service von Shakespeare und Daiwa war echt genial für ein paar wenige Märker (wie bei Märklin), dass ich öfter einfach was zum probieren und modden bestellen konnte, unter 2 Wochen Lieferzeit.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Trotzdem werde ich über kurz oder lang das eine oder andere Messer sicherlich auch einmal zerlegen wollen. Da sie geschraubt und nicht genietet sind, denke ich ist das gelegentliche Zerlegen vom Hersteller auch vorgesehen. Von daher möchte ich schon schauen wie ich widerspenstige Schrauben, welche scheinbar mit einer Schraubensicherung versehen wurden, lösen kann.



Bei einem der Messer hat es nun geklappt und ich konnte die festsitzende Achsschraube lösen, ein kleiner Trick hat den Erfolg gebracht. Damit die verschi...sene Schraube im Inneren nicht ständig mitdreht, musste man beim Schrauben etwas Druck mit dem Daumen auf die ausgeklappte Klinge ausüben.

Dieses hat zur Folge, dass sich die Schraube im Inneren etwas verklemmt und nicht länger eifrig mitdreht.
Nach einigem Hin und Her bekam ich die Schraube dann gelöst und das Messer demontiert. 







Wie von mir erwartet befinden sich im Inneren des Messers Bronze Washer, zumindest hierfür soll das Universalheilmittel Ballistol-Öl nicht die optimale Lösung darstellen. Daher werde ich das Messer nun komplett entfetten und neu ölen. Damit der Herr Böker auch in 2021 nicht verarmt, habe ich mir hierfür einmal den Böker Oil-Pen geleistet.






Aber sicherlich ist da auch nur Ballistol-Öl drin. 

_@Mods:_
_Falls die Befürchtung besteht, dass diese kleine Exkursion den hiesigen Rollen-Thread gänzlich zu sprengen vermag, so bitte ich um Weiterleitung in einen entsprechenden Messer-Thread. Da beim Schrauben an Angelrollen hier und da allerdings auch einmal feine ärgernde Schrauben auftauchen, habe ich mir gedacht frage ich hier einmal nach und irgendwie passt es dann doch zur diskutierten Feinmechanik_.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Januar 2021)

Im günstigsten Fall ist das eine Messingscheibe, aber sicherlich keine Bronze. Das wird eher nix damit in so dünn. 
Auch Kupfer sieht man öfter mal.

PS: Ich würde dafür gar kein Öl nehmen, denn das wäscht sich einfach raus und schnell runter. Nen hauchdünner Fettfilm und fertig.


----------



## Jason (3. Januar 2021)

Hab mal den Bügel mit der angeblich falschen Mutter zerlegt. 




Kann es vielleicht doch sein, dass das hier so alles stimmt?










Dann müsste an meiner DC ja ein komplett anderer Bügel angebaut sein, wegen dem Gewinde am Ende.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Januar 2021)

Allein ausgehend der Tatsache, das sich eine 6Kant-Mutter ziemlich bescheiden in eine runde Aussparung anziehen lässt, kann ich mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen, das dies so original sein soll.

Da hat jemand ordentlich gebastelt das es irgendwann halbwegs passte.
Der Verschleiß innerhalb des Bügelarms spricht ebenfalls dafür.


----------



## Jason (3. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> So, habe auch reichlich Fotos gemacht mit relativ schlechten funzeligen Licht, aber ein guter Teil zeigt was, von daher Bilder zu Ambidex 2450 und 2410 in verschiedenen Versionen. Die 2450 war mir gar nicht so wichtig (siehe Bild vom Rollenfuß), hat sich aber irgendwie wundersam vermehrt und sind fast 4, aber auch nicht *ganz* 5.
> 
> Erstmal das Bügelthema der 2450, die ist ein bischen eigenwillig innerhalb der Serie.
> 
> ...


Bei Nordi seinen Rollen gibt es auch 2 Varianten. Bei der rechten ist es so, wie bei meiner 2430.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (3. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Allein ausgehend der Tatsache, das sich eine 6Kant-Mutter ziemlich bescheiden in eine runde Aussparung anziehen lässt, kann ich mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen, das dies so original sein soll.


Die Mutter passt aber sehr gut da rein. 





Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Januar 2021)

Die gezeigte von @Nordlichtangler ist aber keine DC, sondern das ältere Modell mit dem Dünnblech-Bügelarm.
Das gleiche Modell (2450) hab ich hier auch rumliegen, in quasi Neuzustand.

Hier mal ein Bügel dieser älteren Form, einmal komplett und einmal zerlegt, inkl. Silikonbuchse unterm Röllchen, welches bei dir auch fehlt, damit dieses schön frei drehen kann.
Diese spezielle Kopfmutter an dieser älteren Form ließ sich ziemlich bescheiden greifen und auch anziehen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. Januar 2021)

@Jason Schau mal in der 1978 Angler Fibel nach, ist zwar eine andere Mutter verbaut aber es ist eine Mutter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Januar 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Hab mal den Bügel mit der angeblich falschen Mutter zerlegt.
> 
> Kann es vielleicht doch sein, dass das hier so alles stimmt?
> 
> Dann müsste an meiner DC ja ein komplett anderer Bügel angebaut sein, wegen dem Gewinde am Ende.


Der Halter wurde angebohrt, konisch angefast, das ist gar nicht so schlecht gemacht mit der Schraube mit einseitig Kugelkopf.
Der Bügel ist von der alten Version, der Haltearm die neue dunkle Aluversion, die Schraube Improvisation.
Wobei man bei dem Haltearm auch eine eher matte und dünne Beschichtung sieht, nicht so dick und satt schwarz wie bei den "echten" DC.


----------



## Jason (3. Januar 2021)

Die Angelegenheit mit meiner 2450DC hat sich aufgeklärt. Hab gerade mit meinen Freund, von dem ich die Rolle bekommen habe telefoniert. Im Laufe des Gesprächs ist ihm eingefallen, dass mal irgendwas am Bügel kaputt war. Er hatte sie in dem Angelgeschäft, wo er sie gekauft hatte zum reparieren gegeben. 
Also lagt ihr richtig. Wenn ich sie wieder in den Originalzustand haben möchte, brauche ich einen Ersatzteilträger oder gleich ein neue DC. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (3. Januar 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Hab mal den Bügel mit der angeblich falschen Mutter zerlegt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sehe Du hast die Rolle mit Geflecht bespult. Geht das o.k. oder hast Du event. Probleme? Z.B. Schnurverlegung, Verschleiß am Röllchen, Schnurbeschädigung ...?


----------



## Jason (4. Januar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich sehe Du hast die Rolle mit Geflecht bespult. Geht das o.k. oder hast Du event. Probleme? Z.B. Schnurverlegung, Verschleiß am Röllchen, Schnurbeschädigung ...?


Die geflochtene war drauf und mit der Schnur hab ich sie auch noch nicht gefischt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## robbin92 (5. Januar 2021)

Weiß jemand,in welchem Jahr bei der 24 er Serie der Bügelhalter aus Guß eingeführt wurde?


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Januar 2021)

I'm 1978 Katalog stehen die Ambidex noch mit Verchromten Bügelhalter, die Ambidex S mit dem Gusshalter. Also irgendwann in der Zeit sollte es passiert sein.


----------



## robbin92 (5. Januar 2021)

Sie ist auch noch im 80 er Katalog mit dem Blechteil abgebildet.Denke 77.Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Januar 2021)

Sie war immer mit der ersten Version Flachblech-Halter abgebildet, (Werbefuzzis halt, die interessiert die Technik nicht die Bohne ...)
ab 78 definitiv waren beide Bügelversionen in den Läden.


----------



## robbin92 (6. Januar 2021)

Wir sind uns ja einig,dass DC für das Jahr 78 steht.Daher nehme ich an,dass die Rollen ohne DC,aber m.Gusshalter schon vorher evt.77 gebaut wurden.Die President erschien ja 77,u.hatte das Gussteil verbaut.Wahrscheinlich gab es vorher viele Reklamationen Betreffs der 24 Serie.Es kann natürlich auch sein,dass dieser Ansatz falsch ist,u.beide Typen nebenher gebaut wurden,aufgrund von alten Lagerbeständen.Mir ist allerdings schleierhaft,warum eine solche Verbesserung (Und das war sie zweifellos),nicht im Katalog angegeben wurde.Die Kataloge wurden doch sicher vor Druckbeginn von einem Verantwortlichen aus dem Hause Shakespeare probegelesen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Januar 2021)

robbin92 schrieb:


> Die Kataloge wurden doch sicher vor Druckbeginn von einem Verantwortlichen aus dem Hause Shakespeare probegelesen.


Das würde ich ausschließen, in der 1980er AnglerFibel ist immer noch die blaue Ambidex-Serie mit dem verchromten Halter abgebildet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Januar 2021)

Genau, Shakespeare und auch DAM sind doch Paradebeispiele, wie eine tolle marktführende Firma recht schnell untergehen kann, bei verändernden Märkten und veränderten Kundenverhalten (z.B. mehr Informationen und globalisierte Märkte), und man da aus Dummheit oder Arroganz den Anschluss verpasst (hat), meistens wird sowas durch einige Erfolgsjahre vom Kopf her krank, Marketing- und Vertriebsleute sind sehr schnell verwöhnt wie kleine pubertierende Kinder.
Denn faktisch ist es so, nur kaum ein Jahrzehnt später waren (diese) ehemals strahlenden Sterne verschwunden, gerade wenn man am falschen Ende anfängt zu sparen, und andere neue Marktführer kamen aus der Ursuppe gekrochen, wie z.B. Shimano.
Wenn später von einem Blödsinn (Marketingmärchen) gefaselt wird, dass die Produkte zu gut oder zu haltbar waren, dann kann man dieses Verpassen von Kundennähe gut nachvollziehen. Denn das ist bei Angelgeräten eine Grundanforderung und wird schneller kolportiert als sonstwas.

Ich habe sowas schon intern mitgemacht und muss etlichen Firmen ihre selbst erstellte rote Karte bescheinigen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. Januar 2021)

Meine SLS 1 wurde jetzt fachmännisch und schnell von einem "Rollenchirurgen" aus Schleswig-Holstein repariert und gewartet, sie läuft jetzt Butterweich!
Er hat dem Bügel noch eine stärkere Feder verpasst. Ich stehe mit ihm in nettem, telefonischen Kontakt, der mir vom Chefredakteur der Fisch & Fang" vermittelt wurde.
In der Ausgabe 2/20 wurde über ihn ein Bericht veröffentlicht.

Wer von euch auch eine reparaturbedürftige Rolle hat und sich wegen fehlender Ersatzteile nicht rantraut, möge mir eine PN schreiben, dann gibt's die Telefonnummer und den Namen des "Doc's...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Januar 2021)

Wer meint maschinengefräste Aluminiumgetriebe sind was modernes heutiger Highend-Rollen, den muß ich leider etwas enttäuschen.

Das gab es auch schon vor 40 Jahren 






PS: Man beachte mal die Form der Sechskantaufnahme der Kurbelachse.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Januar 2021)

Top uptodate das Großrad! 

Das hinten unterm Bedienhebel ist eine Freilaufschaltung und die Rücklaufsperre sitzt unten im Rotor?
Hast du die Rolle selber?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Januar 2021)

Ja ich hab die Rolle selber...ist im Neuzustand, ungefischt inkl. Kartonage.
Diese Rolle stand sehr lange auf meiner "Haben wollen"-Liste, hat auch ne Weile gedauert bis ich sie endlich in diesem Zustand erwerben konnte.

Der Hebel unterm Rotor ist die Lautlosschaltung der Sperrklinke, die Klinke selber wird am großen Bedienhebel am Ende der Rolle normal ein/aus geschaltet
Dies ist identisch mit den bekannten Daiwa SS-Modellen zb.
Das Ritzel unter dem Bedienhebel (ich nehme mal an du meist dies) dient der kompletten Sperrung der Bremse durch einen rückseitigen Hebel.
Dieses System kam erstmalig 1972 durch Daiwa (Sportsmatic RD Modelle) auf den Markt, wurde in den 80ern auch noch in einigen großen Shimano-Rollen (Custom 6000/7000) so verbaut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Januar 2021)

Am Grundmaterial und Schalthebeln haben die Daiwaisti wahrlich nicht gespart!

Ich habe so eine Ahnung, wer bei dieser Rollentype sehr wuschig werden könnte ... 

Und dicke Gratulation zum iNet-Jagderfolg!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Januar 2021)

Umso mehr wurde gespart an Modellen die außerhalb des Mutterlandes verkauft werden sollten.
Mal zum Vergleich, die BG-Serie gab es damals nicht im Mutterland,das war ne reine Exportversion.
Im Mutterland gab es dahingehend ein optisch ähnliches Modell namens Phantom GX, die deutlich besser verarbeitet war.


Obige Rolle gab es weder in Europa noch westlich des Atlantiks, sondern nur im Mutterland. Produktionszeitraum von 1981-1983.

Im Gegensatz zu den Customs von Shimano hat obige keine zusätzliche Frontbremse, sondern ein Kassetten-Spulen-System, womit die Spule genauso schnell abnehmbar ist, wie mit einer Druckknopfspule.
Die Spulenachse hat übrigens einen Durchmesser von 6,2mm...quasi alles an der Rolle ist sehr massiv gebaut.

Von der Rolle gab es auch einige Abwandlungen, die aber allesamt von günstigerer Bauweise waren.
Dazu zählt die schwarze Version der SS9000RD, ebenso die günstigere Schwester GS9000RD sowie die Millionpower ST9000RD.
Ebenso gab es alle Versionen auch zusätzlich als Pickup-Variante.


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Januar 2021)

Was für ein Fisch ist das oben auf der Schachtel?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Januar 2021)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, vermutlich irgendeine Art von Makrele oder Thunfisch.
Ich kann leider kein japanisch.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Januar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Was für ein Fisch ist das oben auf der Schachtel?


Tippe auf Buri. Der japanische Gelbschwanz (Buri) ist ein Fisch aus der Familie der Stachelmakrelen.


----------



## Mooskugel (21. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nicht sagen, vermutlich irgendeine Art von Makrele oder Thunfisch.
> Ich kann leider kein japanisch.
> Anhang anzeigen 364825


Evtl. kann @DenizJP da weiterhelfen. Er schrieb mal irgendwo, das er japanisch lesen und sprechen kann.


----------



## Bilch (21. Januar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Was für ein Fisch ist das oben auf der Schachtel?


Habe vor 20 Jahren Japanisch gelernt 

Es steht dort (erste Linie 1-2,3)
1 hiramasa - Gelbschwanz-Stachelmakrele (gut erkannt @Hecht100+!)
2 suzukimoku - Barschartige (suzuki ist Japanischer Wolfsbarsch)
3 ajika? - hier bin ich nicht 100% sicher, sowas wie Gattung oder Familie der Aji (Japanische Rossmakrele)


----------



## DenizJP (21. Januar 2021)

Ist Gattung bzw Familie gemeint korrekt! Also die Familie der Stachelmakrelen.

Respekt @Bilch !


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Januar 2021)

Danke für eure Zuordnung! Dachte auf den ersten Blick: Gelbflossenthun! 
Für diese Rolle aber nicht  so der Zielfisch, da machen Makrelenarten wie
diese eher Sinn... Wenn ich dran denke, wie groß bestimmte Makrelenarten werden können (Pferdekopfmakrele, spanische M., Stachelmak.) usw. 
Sind voll die Hammer-Sportfische!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (15. Juni 2021)

Hallo, ich bin gerade dabei einige Sigma zu reinigen, eine 050er bringt mich nun aber ins grübeln. Hätte bitte mal jemand eine offene 050er zum schauen ?

Dankööö


----------



## Jason (15. Juni 2021)

Hier eine 040. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Gruß Jason


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (15. Juni 2021)

Aaaaah Danke, mir ging es um die Feder und deren Sitz. (Knarre/Rücklaufsperre) Muss noch mal gucken.


----------



## Jason (15. Juni 2021)

Wenn du Fragen hast, bitte melden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (15. Juni 2021)

Habe es hinbekommen,noch bissel die Feder in Richtung Schraube und jut is.


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Juni 2021)

Schöne Rolle, sieht optisch sehr gut aus. Fett nicht vergessen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (15. Juni 2021)

Die habe ich so auch noch nicht gesehen, habe nur 030 bis 040.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juni 2021)

Wieso fragst du dann nach der 050 ? 

Die 050 ist hinten anders mit dem Zusätzlichen Excenter-Spulenhubrad.
030 und 040 sind einfacher gebaut ohne dieses, wie von Jason gezeigt.


----------



## eiszeit (16. Juni 2021)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Die habe ich so auch noch nicht gesehen, habe nur 030 bis 040.


Ab der Sigma 050 erfolgt der Spulenhub durch das zweite Zahnrad,
die kleineren Modelle haben den Führungsbügel.


----------



## eiszeit (16. Juni 2021)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Habe es hinbekommen,noch bissel die Feder in Richtung Schraube und jut is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schöne Rolle, Glückwunsch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (16. Juni 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wieso fragst du dann nach der 050 ?
> 
> Die 050 ist hinten anders mit dem Zusätzlichen Excenter-Spulenhubrad.
> 030 und 040 sind einfacher gebaut ohne dieses, wie von Jason gezeigt.



Weil es nicht meine ist ... noch nicht.


----------



## Kreiskrapp (2. September 2021)

Hallo liebe Freunde der alten Rollen,
ich habe eine Frage zu einer Noris Shakespeare special 2031 GD. Ich möchte das gute Stück wieder aktivieren hierbei ist aber aufgefallen, dass die Bremse fest ist! Der Bremsknopf lässt sich nicht mehr drehen wenn die Rolle montiert ist. In Ausgebautem Zustand kann man den Knopf drehen.

Meine Frage: Wie kann ich die Rolle auseinander nehmen? Ich gehe momentan davon aus, dass sich das Problem lösen lässt, wenn man mal alles auseinander genommen hat. Kann man dazu evtl. das Klickrädchen abschrauben? Möchte aber erst mal nix kaputt machen.

Danke euch für Hinweise! Gruß Clemens.


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. September 2021)

Wenn sich der Bremsknopf im ausgebauten Zustand drehen läßt und im eingebauten nicht, dann muß sich das Klickrad im ausgebauten Zustand mitdrehen. Denn der Schlitz im Klickrad überträgt die Haltekraft auf die Spule. Hier mal ein Bild, wie sie auseinander gebaut aussieht, ist zwar eine andere Shakespearespule, aber das Prinzip ist das gleiche. 




Die Kraftübertragung erfolgt über den Querstift auf der Spulenachse. Wenn man in den Schlitz des Klickrädchens einen passenden Schraubenzieher steckt und dann den Bremsknopf dreht, sollte sich die Bremse lösen und man kann das Innenleben der Spule herausnehmen. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, dann ist vermutlich die Bremse mit der Spule verbacken/angerostet, dann das ganze Teil mal mit Rostlöser einweichen lassen und warten und später noch mal probieren.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. September 2021)

Nach langer Suche nun endlich auch in meiner Sammlung...
.......die einzige Stationärrolle mit integriertem Microcomputer die je gebaut wurde, voll funktionsfähig und im sehr guten Zustand



So langsam wird die "Will haben"-Liste immer kürzer


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. September 2021)

Glückwunsch, es gibt doch immer wieder was Neues was vorgestellt wird. Kannst du bitte noch etwas genaueres dazu schreiben?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. September 2021)

Klar, gerne.

Das Modell heißt Daiwa Whisker W1305E und kam laut mir vorliegenden Katalogen zuerst 1986 auf den britischen Markt....zur UVP von schnuckligen 145£, was umgerechnet ca. 430-515DM entsprach (der Wechselkurs fiel im Laufe des Jahres stark ab).
Ob die Rolle auch zb durch Balzer hierzulande vertrieben wurde kann ich leider nicht sagen, auf dem britischen Markt gab es sie nur max 2 Jahre.

Ansich ist es eine ganz normale Rolle mit Excenter und kleinem Hubgear, ein Kugellager vor dem Pinion. Zusätzlich hat sie einen Autocast-Hebel zur Einhand-Bedienung des Bügels.
Am Mikrocomputer lässt sich zb die Bremskraft analog zur verwendeten Schnur einstellen, sodaß es einen Alarmton gibt (der recht leise ist) falls dies überschritten wird.
Die Einholgeschwindigkeit wird ebenfalls angezeigt und zwar in Fuss pro Sekunde..maximal sind 10 Fuss pro Sekunde anzeigbar.
Zusätzlich kann auch die Uhrzeit angezeigt werden in AM/PM, ebenso auch eine Timerfunktion.
Eine Countdown-Funktion ist ebenso implementiert, wo jedesmal pro Sekunde ein Ton erzeugt wird, sobald der Köder im Wasser landet.

- Schnurkapazität: 250m 0.22er / 115m 0.30er
- Druckknopfspule aus Graphite mit Metallabwurfkante
- Übersetzung ca. 5,1:1
- Gewicht: 11,5oz (ca. 326g)
- Made in Japan

In gutem Zustand kaum noch zu finden, da meistens der Mikrocomputer defekt, die Batteriefachabdeckung demoliert oder das Display kaputt ist.
Obige Rolle hat nichts davon und schaut nahezu neuwertig aus, einzig der Karton fehlt ihr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nach langer Suche nun endlich auch in meiner Sammlung...
> .......die einzige Stationärrolle mit integriertem Microcomputer die je gebaut wurde, voll funktionsfähig und im sehr guten Zustand
> Anhang anzeigen 384112
> Anhang anzeigen 384113
> ...


Schön dass du so ein besonderes Stück in deiner Sammlung sichern konntest! 

Ist natürlich gnadenlos veraltet heute - man täte das alles mindestens mit Smartphone-BlueTooth Interface ausrüsten und gleich noch die nötige Hochladesoftware und Statistik mit rein .... 
Für den Schneider-Notfall einen Fangsimulationsmodus mit Geräuschgenerator oder besser gleich kleinem Motor.

Am interessantesten finde ich, wie die Sensoren und Messwertaufnehmer denn wirklich realisiert worden sind.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. September 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schön dass du so ein besonderes Stück in deiner Sammlung sichern konntest!
> 
> Ist natürlich gnadenlos veraltet heute - man täte das alles mindestens mit Smartphone-BlueTooth Interface ausrüsten und gleich noch die nötige Hochladesoftware und Statistik mit rein ....
> Für den Schneider-Notfall einen Fangsimulationsmodus mit Geräuschgenerator oder besser gleich kleinem Motor.
> ...



Mit dem gleichen Enthusiasmus von damals hätte man wohl heute nen 21" Display an der Rute baumeln und kurbelt virtuell ein....der Kescher fährt alleine vom Futeral Richtung Ufer um den Fang einzutüten, und bei Regen zappt einfach per Knopfdruck nen Schirm aus der Mütze.
Und natürlich brauchen wir auch nur auf nen Knopf drücken falls wir Hunger oder Durst haben, wird genauso schnell serviert wie bei Star Trek


Glücklicherweise alles nur in meinen Alpträumen


Noch habe ich sie nicht auseinander gebaut für eine Wartung, nur mal kurz unterm Deckel geschaut.
Zu gegebener Zeit kann ich dann aber sicher nochmal was dazu berichten, inwieweit die Sensorik in der Rolle realisiert wurde.


----------



## thanatos (5. September 2021)

ein verdammt schönes kurioses , sowie sinnlos technisch überladen , glückwunsch zu deinem schönen
sammelstück  - passt ja schon etwas zu deinem alpträumen - 
darf ich weiter träumen - ich bleibe im bett und gebe auf meiner app ein welchen fisch ich fangen möchte 
und eine drohne erledigt alles - quatsch nich eingeben - alexa schicke ........
halte das gute stück in ehren


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. September 2021)

Eine wirklich außergewöhnliche und tolle Rolle hast Du da erstanden. 
Aufgrund der futuristischen Anmutung müsste man sie eigentlich noch mit dieser LOOM Leuchtschnur von WFT füllen und dazu eine Inlineruten fischen.




Quelle: https://www.gerlinger.de/world-fishing-tackle-selbstleuchtende-angelschnur-mono-loom


----------



## Jason (25. Januar 2022)

Heute hab ich ein schönes Päckchen von unserem lieben Skott erhalten. Als ich es aufmachte, war ich mehr als begeistert. Drin lag eine Shakespeare Sigma 080 der 2200 Serie. Zustand gut bis sehr gut. Lieber Skotty, auf diesem Wege nochmal ein Herzliches Dankeschön. Es ist sehr schwer an so eine Rolle zu kommen.




Bezeichnet wird die Rolle allerdings als 081, da sie mit Finger Pick-Up ausgestattet ist. Die Pick-Up Version wurde niemals in den Katalogen abgebildet. Die Sigma 2200 Serie kam 1980 auf den Markt und 1986 war das letzte Jahr, wo sie in den Katalogen zu sehen war.





Diese 081er wird aus 1982 sein, da bei den ersten Modellen die Schrift noch rund ist, bei den späteren war die Schrift eckig.




Zum Vergleich die kleinste Rolle der Serie, die 025.
Die 025 und die 081 Pick-Up kamen 1982 zu der Serie.

So und jetzt haltet euch fest. Während ich den Bericht am schreiben bin, rief mich meine Frau hoch. Sie sagte, die Inge ist da und bringt dir Angelsachen. Inge muss in unserem Dorf ihr Elternhaus ausräumen, weil es verkauft wird. Sie wusste, das ich Angelsachen sammele und brachte mir diesen Haufen hier. Sie sagte nur, wenn ich es nicht haben will, kommt es in den Container.




Die Sachen erstmal ins Angelzimmer runter geschleppt und dann habe ich ein Futteral geöffnet. Gleich oben drauf lag diese hier.





Ich konnte es gar nicht fassen. Eine Sigma  080 von der 2200er Serie. Ein späteres Modell, eckiger Schrift und CK
steht auch schon drauf. Der Zustand ist ebenfalls Top, ist zwar ein wenig staubig und läuft auch ein wenig schwer, aber darüber kann man in so einem Fall hinweg sehen, die mach ich wieder fit.
Auf den Schrecken brauch ich jetzt ein Bier.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (25. Januar 2022)

Verdammt, eigentlich wollte ich Posen bauen. Jetzt muss ich sehen wo ich die Sachen unterbekommen.
Hilfe, ich habe kein Platz mehr. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Verdammt, eigentlich wollte ich Posen bauen. Jetzt muss ich sehen wo ich die Sachen unterbekomme.
> Hilfe, ich habe kein Platz mehr.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Falls du Probleme haben solltest, es gibt da bestimmt welche, die dir aus der Misere helfen werden


----------



## Skott (25. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Verdammt, eigentlich wollte ich Posen bauen. Jetzt muss ich sehen wo ich die Sachen unterbekomme.
> Hilfe, ich habe kein Platz mehr.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wenn es einmal läuft, dann läuft es, lieber Jason ...., Glückwunsch, jetzt hast du zwei...


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Falls du Probleme haben solltest, es gibt da bestimmt welche, die dir aus der Misere helfen werden


Genau.
Einfach mal in der IG Bilder posten Jason .


----------



## Jason (25. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Wenn es einmal läuft, dann läuft es, lieber Jason ...., Glückwunsch, jetzt hast du zwei...


Ich kann es noch gar nicht fassen. Das größte Problem ist bei mir der Platzmangel, selbst in den Vitrinen ist Schluss. Die beiden Sigmas bekomme ich gerade noch unter, das war es dann aber auch. Tja, nun muss eine dritte Vitrine her. 
Die geschenkten Angelsachen sind zu 90% Hochseekram. Aber es sind schöne gut erhaltene Sachen dabei. Dennoch muss ich ausmisten, es bleibt mit nichts anderes übrig. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott (25. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich kann es noch gar nicht fassen. Das größte Problem ist bei mir der Platzmangel, selbst in den Vitrinen ist Schluss. Die beiden Sigmas bekomme ich gerade noch unter, das war es dann aber auch. Tja, nun muss eine dritte Vitrine her.
> Die geschenkten Angelsachen sind zu 90% Hochseekram. Aber es sind schöne gut erhaltene Sachen dabei. Dennoch muss ich ausmisten, es bleibt mit nichts anderes übrig.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Jetzt hast du leider ein Wohlstandsproblem....


----------



## Luis2811 (25. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Heute hab ich ein schönes Päckchen von unserem lieben Skott erhalten. Als ich es aufmachte, war ich mehr als begeistert. Drin lag eine Shakespeare Sigma 080 der 2200 Serie. Zustand gut bis sehr gut. Lieber Skotty, auf diesem Wege nochmal ein Herzliches Dankeschön. Es ist sehr schwer an so eine Rolle zu kommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Infos zu diese Rolle. Habe auch seit ca. einem Jahr eine dieser schönen Rollen in ähnlichen gutem Zustand. Habe sie eigentlich für das Welsangeln gekauft bin aber nicht dazu gekommen, vielleicht auch besser so für die Rolle. Wobei bei einem Leergewicht von ca 900g nicht so viel kaputt gehen sollte. Besonders daran finde ich das man zum Transport den Bügel der Rolle anklappen kann um ihn so vor verbiegen zu schützen.






 Das habe ich sonst nur an einer Silstar Ex 35 gesehen, meine erste Rolle mit der ich das Angeln anfing.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich kann es noch gar nicht fassen. Das größte Problem ist bei mir der Platzmangel, selbst in den Vitrinen ist Schluss. Die beiden Sigmas bekomme ich gerade noch unter, das war es dann aber auch. Tja, nun muss eine dritte Vitrine her.
> Die geschenkten Angelsachen sind zu 90% Hochseekram. Aber es sind schöne gut erhaltene Sachen dabei. Dennoch muss ich ausmisten, es bleibt mit nichts anderes übrig.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Sigmas 22 finden bei mir immer Asyl! 
So schlimm kann es also nicht kommen


----------



## Jason (25. Januar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sigmas 22 finden bei mir immer Asyl!
> So schlimm kann es also nicht kommen


Du Spaßvogel. Die Sigmas bleiben bei mir. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (25. Januar 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,
Lieber Jason zu dem tollen Fischzug! Da scheinen für Dein Sammlerherz ja einige Schmankerl dabei sein. Sigmas haben ja offenbar unter uns einen Ruf wie Donnerhall!

Das Meeresgeraffel würd ich Gnadenlos für Selbstabholer zum symbolischen Preis abstoßend, Hauptsache es ist ausm Haus, und die Spendern erwischt dich damit nicht am Container.


----------



## Jason (26. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch,
> Lieber Jason zu dem tollen Fischzug! Da scheinen für Dein Sammlerherz ja einige Schmankerl dabei sein. Sigmas haben ja offenbar unter uns einen Ruf wie Donnerhall!
> 
> Das Meeresgeraffel würd ich Gnadenlos für Selbstabholer zum symbolischen Preis abstoßend, Hauptsache es ist ausm Haus, und die Spendern erwischt dich damit nicht am Container.


Es sind durchaus interessante Ruten dabei von denen ich mich nicht trennen werde. Unter anderem Shakespeare, Penn und DAM. Aber der größte Teil muss weg, damit ich wieder atmen kann. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## hans albers (26. Januar 2022)

zufälle gibt  es... 

eine 080 er  oder 070 er wollte ich mir auch immer mal zulegen.

naja, bin  seit ein paar jahren geheilt vom sammelwahn,
meine ca.20 ollen lokomotiven dürften reichen bis zum/im ruhestand.
(die sollen auch ans wasser)


----------



## Skott (26. Januar 2022)

Auch ich habe heute ein Päckchen bekommen und zwar von dem lieben Jason , darin war eine wunderbare Rolle, eine 040er Sigma der ersten Generation.
Wir haben unter "geheimen Auflagen" quasi einen Ringtausch durchgeführt.
Er hat jetzt eine Rolle für seine Sammlung und ich eine zum nostalgischen Fischen (kommt natürlich eine andere Schnur drauf), denn mit meiner ehemaligen 080er
wäre ich bestimmt nicht mehr zum Brandungsangeln gekommen...








Jetzt sind beide Parteien glücklich...


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2022)

Glückwunsch euch Rollentauschern.
Unser AB ist schon eine tolle community.


----------



## Jason (26. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Auch ich habe heute ein Päckchen bekommen und zwar von dem lieben Jason , darin war eine wunderbare Rolle, eine 040er Sigma der ersten Generation.
> Wir haben unter "geheimen Auflagen" quasi einen Ringtausch durchgeführt.
> Er hat jetzt eine Rolle für seine Sammlung und ich eine zum nostalgischen Fischen (kommt natürlich eine andere Schnur drauf), denn mit meiner ehemaligen 080er
> wäre ich bestimmt nicht mehr zum Brandungsangeln gekommen...
> ...


Und wie du bereits gesehen hast hab ich eine Wartung bei ihr durchgeführt. 
Da brauchst du erstmal nichts machen. 
Viel Spaß damit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Er hat jetzt eine Rolle für seine Sammlung und ich eine zum nostalgischen Fischen (kommt natürlich eine andere Schnur drauf), denn mit meiner ehemaligen 080er
> wäre ich bestimmt nicht mehr zum Brandungsangeln gekommen...
> 
> Jetzt sind beide Parteien glücklich...



Super, der eine was massivwertiges zum sammeln, der andere was wunderfeines zum optimalen raub+fried angeln!


----------



## Skott (26. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Und wie du bereits gesehen hast hab ich eine Wartung bei ihr durchgeführt.
> Da brauchst du erstmal nichts machen.
> Viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das habe ich erst später gesehen Jason , deshalb meine Frage in der Unterhaltung...


----------



## Skott (26. Januar 2022)

Ich hatte Glück und habe gerade in der Bucht noch eine DAM Quick 330 P geschossen...


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich hatte Glück und habe gerade in der Bucht noch eine DAM Quick 330 P geschossen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch, sieht für ihr Alter sehr gut aus. Besonders die Klarheit der weißen Streifen gefällt, kennt man leider auch anders. Willst du jetzt das Sammeln anfangen?


----------



## Skott (26. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, sieht für ihr Alter sehr gut aus. Besonders die Klarheit der weißen Streifen gefällt, kennt man leider auch anders. Willst du jetzt das Sammeln anfangen?


Jäger und Sammler bin ich als Angler ja schon... 
Aber wenn man sich ein Stück Kindheit oder Jugend ins Wohnzimmer oder ans Wasser holen kann, dann sollte man das tun...
Sammeln wil ich nicht unbedingt, aber Jason und Minimax haben mich da schon ein bißchen angesteckt, ich habe gerade so das Gefühl, dass die Inzidenz gefährliche Ausmaße annimmt...  (Gibt es eigentlich auch einen Oldie-Mitchell-Thread?, ich habe da nämlich gerade  noch so ein Minimaxmobil geschossen, aber das gehört ja hier nicht rein...)


----------



## Astacus74 (26. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Sammeln wil ich nicht unbedingt, aber @Jason und @Minimax haben mich da schon ein bißchen angesteckt, ich habe gerade so das Gefühl, dass die Inzidenz gefährliche Ausmaße annimmt... (Gibt es eigentlich auch einen Oldie-Mitchell-Thread?, ich habe da nämlich gerade noch so ein Minimaxmobil geschossen, aber das gehört ja hier nicht rein...)


Das ist ein gefährliches Pflaster hier da kann man sich schnell infizieren  



Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (26. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Jäger und Sammler bin ich als Angler ja schon...
> Aber wenn man sich ein Stück Kindheit oder Jugend ins Wohnzimmer oder ans Wasser holen kann, dann sollte man das tun...
> Sammeln wil ich nicht unbedingt, aber Jason und Minimax haben mich da schon ein bißchen angesteckt, ich habe gerade so das Gefühl, dass die Inzidenz gefährliche Ausmaße annimmt...  (Gibt es eigentlich auch einen Oldie-Mitchell-Thread?, ich habe da nämlich gerade  noch so ein Minimaxmobil geschossen, aber das gehört ja hier nicht rein...)



Ja, eiszeit Hat dankenswerterweise einmal einen entsprechenden Thread erstellt, in dem er einige Mitchell Modelle vorgestellt hat.
In der Folge hat er sich ein bisschen zu einem allgemeinen Mitchellthread entwickelt:




__





						Die Mitchell Rollen
					

Die Mitchell 316 kam erstmals 1963 auf den deutschen Markt. Das Gehäuse ist gleich der Mitchell 306 (siehe Beitrag 1), sie hat aber kein Planetengetriebe sondern einen gerade verzahnten Kronenradantrieb. Eingeführt würde sie um eine Rolle zu haben mit sehr großer Schnurfassung, dahingehend...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Aber, lieber Skott, Jason ist ein echter Sammler. Ich überhaupt nicht, Mir fliegt dann und wann ein aus dem Nest gefallenes Rollenvögelchen zu, und ich versuche es wieder aufzupäppeln und ihm ein schönes Heim und dann und wann einen Ausflug ans Wasser zu bieten.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Januar 2022)

Skott 
Ja, es gibt auch einen Mitchell-Thread, du kannst aber auch hier über Mitchell drin schreiben, hier ist vor Eröffnung des Antiquitäten-Thread sehr viel eingestellt worden über alte Rollen und mehr. Deshalb passt es hier auch.


----------



## Bilch (27. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Jäger und Sammler bin ich als Angler ja schon...
> Aber wenn man sich ein Stück Kindheit oder Jugend ins Wohnzimmer oder ans Wasser holen kann, dann sollte man das tun...
> Sammeln wil ich nicht unbedingt, aber Jason und Minimax haben mich da schon ein bißchen angesteckt, ich habe gerade so das Gefühl, dass die Inzidenz gefährliche Ausmaße annimmt...  (Gibt es eigentlich auch einen Oldie-Mitchell-Thread?, ich habe da nämlich gerade  noch so ein Minimaxmobil geschossen, aber das gehört ja hier nicht rein...)


Bei mir ist es Anfang 2020 mit einer alten DAM Quick angefangen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich hatte Glück und habe gerade in der Bucht noch eine DAM Quick 330 P geschossen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha, du warst das, ich wollte im ersten Impulse auch ...


----------



## Skott (31. Januar 2022)

Und ich habe es heute wieder getan, ich weiß auch nicht, es muss ein Virus sein, eine DAM Quick 220N ist es geworden...









Ich freue mich so und kann es kaum abwarten...
Ich habe als junger Bönsel (so ca. 10-14 Jahre) die Altvorderen an der Ruhr beim Angeln bobachtet und voller Sehnsucht auf diese alten DAM-Rollen geschielt...
Nur mal so zum Vergleich, ich habe damals mit einer Handhaspel und  ner Haselnussgerte schwatt geangelt, immer die Büx halb voll aus Angst vor der FA...
Später hatte ich als erste Rolle eine Statio, Marke weiß ich nicht mehr, aber Schnurlaufröllchen kannte die noch nicht, sondern nur einen in diesem Bereich zu einem spitzen Dreieck gebogenen Schnurfangbügel. Kostete damals 9,95 DM!!!


----------



## Jason (31. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> ich habe es heute wieder getan


Gratuliere, ich sehe schon, bald hast du mehr Rollen wie Heiner und ich zusammen. 
Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Januar 2022)

Ein Glück das wir dann noch @ eiszeit haben, dann kann er sich noch steigern.


----------



## Skott (31. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Gratuliere, ich sehe schon, bald hast du mehr Rollen wie Heiner und ich zusammen.
> Gruß Jason


Ne, ne Jason, jetzt ist erst mal Schluss, für den innerfamiliären Frieden zahle ich auch immer so etwas wie ein bißchen Blutzoll   , wir sprechen zwar über alles und vieles, trotzdem geht ja schon mal was an einem vorbei, oder  ??
Mein Blutzoll war heute gerade im Nachgang eine neue Ladung Wolle für meine Beste aller Frauen für 45 Euronen zur Herstellung einer wunderschönen Strickjacke...(habe ich freiwillig gemacht, wurde ich nicht zu gezwungen, ich schwöre....)
Nein, Spaß beiseite, wir ergänzen uns schon und unterstützen uns schon gegenseitig in unseren Hobbies.
Mir fällt da gerade etwas ein, ich habe da noch irgendwo eine Sportex-Rarität auf dem Zettel, das könnte schmerzhaft teuer werden...


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Januar 2022)

Skott 

Wolfgang, einen kleinen Wehmutstropfen muß ich dir leider mitteilen, der Kurbelgriff scheint nicht ganz Original zu sein, sieht so nach dem Griff für eine 1400 aus. Da sollte eigentlich ein spitzer T-Griff in dunkelbraun dran sitzen.


----------



## Skott (31. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Skott
> 
> Wolfgang, einen kleinen Wehmutstropfen muß ich dir leider mitteilen, der Kurbelgriff scheint nicht ganz Original zu sein, sieht so nach dem Griff für eine 1400 aus. Da sollte eigentlich ein spitzer T-Griff in dunkelbraun dran sitzen.


Stimmt, habe ich jetzt auch gesehen, der Griff müsste etwas spitzer an den beiden Enden sein und von der Farbe her mehr ins bordeauxrotbraune abrutschen...
Egal, Hauptsache, dass sie rund läuft, denn ich will sie ja fischen und nicht ausstellen und Preise gewinnen...
Ich danke dir natürlich trotzdem für die Aufklärung, lieber Hecht100+


----------



## Bilch (31. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ , ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass die Exportmodelle einen Roten Kuhbelgriff hatten, keine Ahnung ob das stimmt, müssen wir eiszeit fragen.

Skott gratuliere zu der Rolle, die 110N ff Serie ist mMn eine phänomenale Rollenserie, wirklich hochwertig gebaut, bei der innenliegenden Spule hat man ein wirklich nostalgisches Gefühl beim Angeln, hat aber im Gegensatz zur früheren Modellen eine super RLS, die dazu noch ein hypontizierendes Summen erzeugt. Tolle Rolle z.B. für das Barsch- oder Forellenangeln


----------



## Skott (31. Januar 2022)

Ich danke dir Bilch , schön wenn es so wäre, wenn nicht wäre es auch nicht schlimm, ich werde berichten und weitere Bilder einstellen, wenn ich sie hier habe...
Wie gesagt, für mich ist das wichtigste, dass sie technisch ok ist und rund läuft...


----------



## eiszeit (1. Februar 2022)

Glückwunsch, sehr schöne Rolle. Und ja, der Knauff passt nicht, er ist von der 1400er Serie.
Aber das ist ja kein Problem, du fischt sie ja und ich kann mir gut vorstellen das der Knauf eines Nachfolgermodells nicht schlechter
als der Original ist, ich denk sogar vielleicht eher besser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Ne, ne Jason, jetzt ist erst mal Schluss, für den innerfamiliären Frieden zahle ich auch immer so etwas wie ein bißchen Blutzoll   , wir sprechen zwar über alles und vieles, trotzdem geht ja schon mal was an einem vorbei, oder  ??


Also von der Finessa N Serie braucht man unabdingbar alle, von der 110 bis zur 550 N. 
Komplett & Gut, alles andere geht gar nicht. 

Genauso schön ist die Shakespeare BBII 2200 Serie, die muss auch ins Regal, wenn man auf diese letzten Haspeloldies (LastTech) so richtig steht, die live als Junge ohne Moneten erlebt und begehrt hat.
Und danach geht es natürlich erst richtig los ...

Der einfache Drahtbügel erinnert mich an die Shakespeare 2002 und Konsorten, da war auch mit der Getriebemechanik nicht viel los und ich habe damals bei "nur" 9,95DM über die vielen Kaputten geflucht ... bis heute unvergesslich


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2022)

Skott, habe es erst jetzt bemerkt, Du hast dazu noch die seltene Variante mit höherer Spule und wenn ich mich nicht irre, sogar mit eckigem Schaltstift. Könnte vlt. sogar der Kurbelgriff original sein.


----------



## Skott (1. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Skott, habe es erst jetzt bemerkt, Du hast dazu noch die seltene Variante mit höherer Spule und wenn ich mich nicht irre, sogar mit eckigem Schaltstift. Könnte vlt. sogar der Kurbelgriff original sein.


Und was heißt das jetzt, lieber Bilch ? Ist die seltene Variante besser oder schlechter...?
Wenn sie angekommen ist, werde ich bessere Bilder machen und hier einstellen, dann können sich die Fachleute austoben... (Ich bin kein Fachmann!)


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Und was heißt das jetzt, lieber Bilch ? Ist die seltene Variante besser oder schlechter...?
> Wenn sie angekommen ist, werde ich bessere Bilder machen und hier einstellen, dann können sich die Fachleute austoben... (Ich bin kein Fachmann!)


Keine Ahnung, würde sagen, es gibt keinen zu großen Unterschied


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Februar 2022)

Ist einfach eine andere Modellvariante, die Rolle wurde ja über mehrere Jahre verkauft. Aber die mit dem eckigen Schaltstift und der hohen Spule ist schon etwas seltener, dafür auch anscheinend die jüngere Rolle.


----------



## hans albers (1. Februar 2022)

ich finde der kurbelknauf passt farblich perfekt zum brems/druckknopf der spule....

feines röllchen!


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2022)

hans albers schrieb:


> ich finde der kurbelknauf passt farblich perfekt zum brems/druckknopf der spule....
> 
> feines röllchen!


Stimmt, ist mir überhaupt nicht aufgefallen. Ist heller als Standardvariante - ich bin mehr und mehr überzeugt, dass der Kurbelknauf original ist und dass wir es mit einem Sondermodell zu tun haben



Standardknauf und Standardknopf


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Februar 2022)

Bilch , meintest du das?


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bilch , meintest du das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau das


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2022)

Der große rote Kurbelgriff kam auch woanders vor, z.B. bei der  330N grün.

Das helle rot sieht zu billig aus! 
Für die Finessa Serie in schwarz gehört eigentlich ein dunkleres weinrot an den Bremsknob u.a.m.
zeitgenössische (Mode-)Farbe bundesbahn-weinrot ab 1962, wunder schön und perfekt zum rauhen schwarz.

P.S.: Das war Purpurrot RAL 3004, im Supermarkt Revell-Regal im Orginal gestern abend nachgeschaut. 
So habe ich die alten Rollen als neu in Erinnerung.
Inzwischen sieht vieles ausgeblichen oder einfach farbverändert aus, ich schätze da sind über bis zu 60 Jahren die Farbpigmente gealtert, so toll was das damals mit den neuen günstigen Kunststoffen noch nicht. 
Und irgendwie war es beim DAM-Angebot auch egal.


----------



## Skott (5. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Und was heißt das jetzt, lieber Bilch ? Ist die seltene Variante besser oder schlechter...?
> Wenn sie angekommen ist, werde ich bessere Bilder machen und hier einstellen, dann können sich die Fachleute austoben... (Ich bin kein Fachmann!)


So ihr Lieben,
am Donnerstag kam meine DAM Quick 220 N mit eckigem Schaltstift hier an und ich bin heute endlich dazu gekommen, Bilder zu fertigen...
Eines vorweg, sie ist optisch besser als die zuvor erworbene 330 P, aber läuft oder lief nicht so entspannt und leich wie diese.
Ich habe also die Schraube neben dem Emblem gelöst, den Deckel abgenommen und in eine dunkelbraune verharzte Masse geguckt, da ich jetzt 
nicht unbedingt eine Spülung mit Bremsenreiniger o. ä. vornehmen wollte (weiß ja nicht, wie das Äußere der Rolle darauf reagiert), habe ich nur mit
Holzspießen und Spateln das alte Fett entfernt und durch eine Mischung aus ReelX Soft und Mid ersetzt, dazu ein paar Tröpfchen Öl an die Spulenachse
und es wurde schon wesentlich besser. 
Ich frage mich auch immer, wie man eine Rolle so lange mit fest angezogener Bremse weg legen kann... 
Sie ist los und funktioniert aber wieder...
Außer der Deckelöffnung und Abnahme der Spule habe ich aber noch nichts unternommen, ich traue mich nicht weiter vor...
Ich bin mit dem Grundsatz groß geworden, Dinge zu unterlassen, von denen man keine Ahnung hat...
Hier ist sie:
















Kann mir jemand sagen, wofür diese Stellschraube unten ist mit den Einstellungen H, L u. M ?




Hat diese Rolle schon ein bewegliches oder gar gelagertes Schnurlaufröllchen? Ich glaube eher nicht, oder?




Das Größte wäre für mich, wenn mir jemand mit einer Kopie oder Datei der Bedienungsanleitung und Schematics weiter helfen könnte...

Gleich geht es weiter...


----------



## Skott (5. Februar 2022)

So, bis jetzt haben meine Oldies, die ich ja auch noch bespulen muss, hier Platz gefunden...
	

		
			
		

		
	









Von links nach rechts:
Mitchell 306
DAM Quick 330P
Noris Shakespeare Sigma 040 aus der Series 2200
DAM Quick 220N
Shimano XT-7 Aero GT 3000




Hier nochmal die andere Quick








Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen, wo ich hier am besten Fragen zu einer etwas älteren Sportex-Rute unterbringen kann...


----------



## eiszeit (6. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Das Größte wäre für mich, wenn mir jemand mit einer Kopie oder Datei der Bedienungsanleitung und Schematics weiter helfen könnte...



Modell 1978:









Weil schon mal angesprochen, Rollenzeichnung für Exportmodelle, hier Costa Mesa, Calf. USA *1979*


----------



## Skott (6. Februar 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Modell 1978:
> Anhang anzeigen 398092
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398093
> ...


Ich danke dir, das ist ja schon mal ein Anfang...


----------



## eiszeit (6. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich danke dir, das ist ja schon mal ein Anfang...


Wenn du die kompletten Heftchen zu der P und N Serie willst (auf jeden Fall vorteilhaft auch für die Handhabung der Rollen), da hab ich was doppelt.
Dann per PN wegen der Adresse, da ich sie dir schicken muss.


----------



## Bilch (6. Februar 2022)

Nochmals Gratulation zu der wunderschönen Rolle Skott 

Wenn man die alten schwarzen Quicks mit Bremsreiniger/Waschebenzin reinigt, trocknet das den Lack aus und er wird weißlich, aber mit etwas Fett ist er schnell wieder glänzend schwarz. Brauchsg also keine Angst zu haben.

Wenn Du etwas Ahnung von Schrauben hast, wirst Du eine alte Quick problemlos zerlegen, brauchst neben Schraubenzieher und Schlüssel aber auch einen Ausschläger mit 2 mm Durchmesser und eine Sprengringzange für Innensprengringe.

Bei der N Serie ist es kein Problem, wenn die Bremse zugeknallt ist, weil die Bremscheiben aus Asbest sind.

Beim Schnurlaufröllchen hast Du richtig Bemerkt, dass es sich nicht dreht, ist aber aus Wolframcarbid, das fast so hard wie Diamant ist und so Verschleiß bei Normalgebrauch fast ausgeschlossen ist.

Mit der Stellschraube läßt sich die Bügelauslösung härter oder weicher einstellen.


----------



## Skott (6. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Nochmals Gratulation zu der wunderschönen Rolle Skott
> 
> Wenn man die alten schwarzen Quicks mit Bremsreiniger/Waschebenzin reinigt, trocknet das den Lack aus und er wird weißlich, aber mit etwas Fett ist er schnell wieder glänzend schwarz. Brauchsg also keine Angst zu haben.
> 
> ...


Lieben Dank für deine Hilfe und die umfangreichen Erläuterungen...


----------



## eiszeit (6. Februar 2022)

Jetzt erschlagt mich nicht. Ich hab noch nie Waschbenzin bei Angelrollen genommen.
Da hätte ich wegen dem Geruch innereheliche Probleme mit meiner besseren Hälfte.

Das alte Fett nehm ich mit den Schraubenzieher oder einem Holzstäbchen raus. Dann
zum säubern nehm ich ein in Öl getränktes Wattestäbchen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Februar 2022)

Waschbenzin hatte ich auch noch nicht, Bremsenreiniger ist aber anscheinend auch nichts anderes, Kaltreiniger geht aber auch, ebenso Diesel und ein Pinsel. Riecht aber im Haus alles, deshalb bei offenem Kellerfenster oder doch lieber draußen benutzen.


----------



## kuttenkarl (6. Februar 2022)

Hallo miteinander,

meine Frau und ich sind verschiedener Meinung welche Rolle älter ist.
Shimano Baitrunner 3500 (Graphit Titanium, 3 Kgl.)
Shimano Aero 6010 (2 Kgl.)
Shimano Aero GT (4Kgl.)











ich tippe auf die 3500 als älteste.

Wollte bei den Rollen mal eine Wartung durchführen. Muß ich dabei etwas Besonderes dabei beachten? (Rollenwartung ist nicht so mein Ding)

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Skott (6. Februar 2022)

Hallo lieber Gerd,

wenn deine Rollenwartung genauso gut wird, wie deine Fotos scharf sind, dann würde ich die Finger davon lassen...
Sorry, ich wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten  
Aber diese noch relativ jungen Rollen mit Heckbremse und Freilauf sind nicht so ganz ohne...
Ich habe einiges an technischem Verständnis und bin auch handwerklich nicht so ganz ungeschickt, aber von dieser Feinmechanik lasse ich die Finger...


----------



## kuttenkarl (6. Februar 2022)

Skott,
genau habe mal angefangen die Rollen aufzumachen, ganz schnell wieder zugemacht. Glaube ich suche mir da jemanden der sich mit den Rollen auskennt.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Februar 2022)

kuttenkarl
Gerd, wenn du da nicht firm drin bist, lass es. Ich hab mal eine Schematic einer 3500 angehangen, ob das deine ist, kann ich so mit Bestimmheit nicht sagen, dazu sind die Fotos zu wenig aussagekräftig. Aber daran kann du erkennen, was dich erwartet.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Wenn du es trotzdem wagen willst, ich suche dir gerne die passende Schnittzeichnung dazu raus.


----------



## eiszeit (6. Februar 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> meine Frau und ich sind verschiedener Meinung welche Rolle älter ist.
> Shimano Baitrunner 3500 (Graphit Titanium, 3 Kgl.)
> ...



Yep, stimmt.

Ich denk ist ne 3500 A, das wäre dann um 1992, die Aero 6010 1993/94


----------



## Jason (6. Februar 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Skott,
> genau habe mal angefangen die Rollen aufzumachen, ganz schnell wieder zugemacht. Glaube ich suche mir da jemanden der sich mit den Rollen auskennt.
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Also ich habe ja auch schon so einiges an Rollen zerlegt und wider zusammen bekommen, aber hier würde ich mir es auch nicht wagen, dran zu gehen. Zuviel Technik. Das sieht man schon an der Schematic, die Heiner zeigt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (6. Februar 2022)

Habe auch schon viele Rollen zerlegt, jedoch nur eine Fraulaufrolle und musste mich ganz schön bemühen sie wieder zusammen zu kriegen. Es war auch keine Freude wie normalerweise wenn ich Rollen zusammenbaue. Heuer wollte ich mich wieder an eine Freilaufrolle machen, habe sie geöffnet und als ich das Innenleben gesehen habe auch ganz schnell wieder geschlossen.


----------



## kuttenkarl (6. Februar 2022)

Okay,
das mit der Wartung lass ich lieber.


----------



## Jason (6. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Lieben Dank für deine Hilfe und die umfangreichen Erläuterungen...


Bilch hat es wunderbar beschrieben. Eigentlich brauchst du keine Angst davor zu haben, sie zu zerlegen. Mach vorher und zwischendurch genügend Fotos und mach dir Notizen, das hilft beim Zusammenbau, mache ich immer. Und fallswas schief geht, was ich nicht glaube, bekommst du hier Hilfe.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Jetzt erschlagt mich nicht. Ich hab noch nie Waschbenzin bei Angelrollen genommen.
> Da hätte ich wegen dem Geruch innereheliche Probleme mit meiner besseren Hälfte.
> 
> Das alte Fett nehm ich mit den Schraubenzieher oder einem Holzstäbchen raus. Dann
> zum säubern nehm ich ein in Öl getränktes Wattestäbchen.


Ich weiche aus solchem wichtigen Grunde lieber öfter in netten Warmtagen nach draußen auf glatte spaltengesicherte Terasse aus.
Z.B. beim Rutenschlachten kommen sehr viele kleine Späne mit besonders hoher elektostatischer Adhäsion zustande, die sorgen dann superhochverbreitend gerne für wochenlangen Verdruss in Socken, Teppichen, Gardinen u.a.m.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. Februar 2022)

Ende letzten Jahres hatte ich noch einen Neuzugang ausm Ursprungsland







Sehr schöne kleine Rolle im guten technischen Zustand. 

Bei der zweiten RX-1000 konnte ich auch noch einen Teilerfolg erziehlen. Der defekte Mechanismus für den Bügelumschlag ist mittlerweile sogut wir repariert, es fehlt noch eine kleine Feder dann ist sie wider bereit für den Einsatz.


----------



## eiszeit (13. Februar 2022)

Oh, ne Ofmer/Ertl Rolle, Glückwunsch


----------



## Floma (14. Februar 2022)

Ich habe auf einem alten Foto eine ultra-wichtige Kindheitserinnerung gefunden. Wird eine DAM sein. Kann das jemand genauer bestimmen?


----------



## Skott (14. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Gratuliere, ich sehe schon, bald hast du mehr Rollen wie Heiner und ich zusammen.
> Gruß Jason


Ich bin auf dem besten Wege...,


Skott schrieb:


> Ne, ne Jason, jetzt ist erst mal Schluss, für den innerfamiliären Frieden zahle ich auch immer so etwas wie ein bißchen Blutzoll   , wir sprechen zwar über alles und vieles, trotzdem geht ja schon mal was an einem vorbei, oder  ??
> Mein Blutzoll war heute gerade im Nachgang eine neue Ladung Wolle für meine Beste aller Frauen für 45 Euronen zur Herstellung einer wunderschönen Strickjacke...(habe ich freiwillig gemacht, wurde ich nicht zu gezwungen, ich schwöre....)
> Nein, Spaß beiseite, wir ergänzen uns schon und unterstützen uns schon gegenseitig in unseren Hobbies.
> Mir fällt da gerade etwas ein, ich habe da noch irgendwo eine Sportex-Rarität auf dem Zettel, das könnte schmerzhaft teuer werden...


.......denn ich konnte trotz der besten Vorsätze meinerseits und angelegten Daumenschrauben doch nicht wiederstehen...
Diese wird auch bei mir einziehen:


----------



## Jason (14. Februar 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich habe auf einem alten Foto eine ultra-wichtige Kindheitserinnerung gefunden. Wird eine DAM sein. Kann das jemand genauer bestimmen?


Gaaaanz schlechtes Bild. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (14. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich bin auf dem besten Wege...,
> 
> denn ich konnte trotz der besten Vorsätze meinerseits und angelegten Daumenschrauben doch nicht wiederstehen...
> Diese wird auch bei mir einziehen:
> ...


Die Dynamic Serie. Diese hier müsste von 1973 sein, da schon der Name Noris fehlt. Die sieht sehr gut aus.
Gratulation 
Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott (14. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Die Dynamic Serie. Diese hier müsste von 1973 sein, da schon der Name Noris fehlt. Die sieht sehr gut aus.
> Gratulation
> Gruß Jason


Ich danke dir, hoffe doch, dass sie auch das hält, was sie optisch verspricht...
Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Jason (14. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich danke dir, hoffe doch, dass sie auch das hält, was sie optisch verspricht...
> Bin mal gespannt...


Auf jeden Fall. Ich glaube die Serie kam 1966 auf dem Markt. Schau heute Abend mal nach, bin in der Spätschicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (14. Februar 2022)

Skott 
Ich muss mich korrigieren, die Dynamic-Serie kam erst 1968. 1974 war sie das letzte mal in den Katalogen.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Hier ein paar Infos zu der Serie. 1968 kam die erste Rolle, die 2171 auf den Markt. 1969 wurden 2 weiter dazugefügt, die 2170 (die Kleinste) und die 2173 (die Größte der Serie). Shakespeare kaufte Noris 1962 auf, und ab 1963 beschrifteten sie ihre Produkte mit Noris Shakespeare. Ab 1973 ließen sie aber den Namen Noris wieder weg. Von da an wurden die Produkte wieder nur mit Shakespeare beschrieben, so wie bei deiner Rolle. 
Das Schätzchen, was du dir zugelegt hast, hatte ich auch unter Beobachtung. Aber nach einen Blick in meiner Vitrine hatte sich das für mich erledigt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott (15. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Skott
> Ich muss mich korrigieren, die Dynamic-Serie kam erst 1968. 1974 war sie das letzte mal in den Katalogen.
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die umfangreichen Info's, lieber Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (16. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich bin auf dem besten Wege...,
> 
> .......denn ich konnte trotz der besten Vorsätze meinerseits und angelegten Daumenschrauben doch nicht wiederstehen...
> Diese wird auch bei mir einziehen:
> ...



Sehr schöne Rolle vorallem das grün haben nicht viele Hersteller verwendet. Die 2171+2173 hat auch schon die Klappkurbel der Europa Klasse Deluxe wohingegen die 2170 noch eine starre hat. Eine Schmierung für die Kurbelachse hatte diese Rolle übrigens auch schon.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Februar 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> wohingegen die 2170 noch eine starre hat


Aber auch die 2170 gab es laut Katalog mit der Klappkurbel.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. Februar 2022)

Du sagst es *"laut Katalog", *in Wirklichkeit waren die Kurbeln starr und von der Bauart für diese Rolle gebaut sprich es gab sie an keinen anderen Modell von Shakespeare. Über die Jahre hat sich bei den Modellen lediglich der Schriftzug geändert sonst sind sie gleich geblieben.

Shakespeare ist ja ein gutes bzw schlechtes Zeichen was den Katalog und die tatsächlichen Rollen/Sachen angeht, da gab es so einiges nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Februar 2022)

Hatte schon mal bei mir geschaut, da hat die Noris-Shakespeare ebenso wie die Shakespeare die feste Kurbel mit der Rundung verbaut.


----------



## Skott (19. Februar 2022)

So Ihr Lieben,

Donnerstag mittag, als ich vom Einkaufen kam, lag sie zusammen mit dem neuen Kescherstab am vereinbarten und hinterlegten Ablageort.
Ihr dürft nur einmal raten, was ich zuerst gemacht habe, den Wocheneinkauf verstaut (auch in die Kühlung) oder die gelieferten Pakete ausgepackt...?

Rischtiisch... (Fotografiert habe ich aber erst heute) 








Wie bedient man diesen Schmiernippel mit Öl für die Kurbelachse? Das Kügelchen sitzt doch relativ fest (Fingernagelprobe)
Muss man da ein Tröpfchen drauf tun und es kriecht von allein aufgrund der Adhäsion an der Kugeloberfläche entlang ins innere oder muss man die Kugel mit einem Kunststoffteil etwas hinein drücken, damit das Öl sich dann seinen Weg sucht?












Die Schnurspule hat am unteren Rand so etwas ähnliches wie einen Pfeifenreiniger in einem Schlitz eingelegt. So etwas wurde letztens irgendwo hier im AB im Zusammenhang mit einer Kapselrolle diskutiert.
Nach meinem Ermessen erfüllt diese "umlaufende Borste" zwei Funktionen, zum einen das Abdichten gegen Schmutz und zum anderen soll ein Unterkriechen der Angelschnur verhindert werden... 
Liege ich da richtig? Bekommt man diese "Pfeifenreiniger" noch als Ersatz oder kann man einfach einen solchen nehmen...?




Abschließend sei noch erwähnt, dass dieses Röllchen wie ein Uhrwerk läuft und wie ein Kätzchen schnurrt.
Vom technischen Zustand her ist sie manch einer Rolle, die doppelt so teuer war, bei den letzten Neuerwerben, einfach überlegen.
Ich freue mich schon auf ihren Einsatz...


----------



## Astacus74 (19. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Nach meinem Ermessen erfüllt diese "umlaufende Borste" zwei Funktionen, zum einen das Abdichten gegen Schmutz und zum anderen soll ein Unterkriechen der Angelschnur verhindert werden...
> Liege ich da richtig? Bekommt man diese "Pfeifenreiniger" noch als Ersatz oder kann man einfach einen solchen nehmen...?



Ich denke da liegst du richtig. Pfeifenreiniger da würd ich malim Tabakladen nachfragen
Da hast du ein wirkliches Schmuckstück ergattert Glückwunsch.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Die Schnurspule hat am unteren Rand so etwas ähnliches wie einen Pfeifenreiniger in einem Schlitz eingelegt. So etwas wurde letztens irgendwo hier im AB im Zusammenhang mit einer Kapselrolle diskutiert.


Das Teil heißt Chenille-Draht, und ja, einen passenden Pfeifenputzer kann man nehmen. Und Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Teil.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Die Schnurspule hat am unteren Rand so etwas ähnliches wie einen Pfeifenreiniger in einem Schlitz eingelegt. So etwas wurde letztens irgendwo hier im AB im Zusammenhang mit einer Kapselrolle diskutiert.
> Nach meinem Ermessen erfüllt diese "umlaufende Borste" zwei Funktionen, zum einen das Abdichten gegen Schmutz und zum anderen soll ein Unterkriechen der Angelschnur verhindert werden...
> Liege ich da richtig? Bekommt man diese "Pfeifenreiniger" noch als Ersatz oder kann man einfach einen solchen nehmen...?


Jupp, das ist richtig, bei allen anfälligen Spulenkonstruktionen als Sperre.
Ich nenne diese alten Spulen mit dem Glockenrotor "Haspeln", oder umständlich *Nicht*-Überwurfspulen, das ist rückwärts betrachtet.
Weil in den Mitt-70ern kamen Überwurfspulen sowie R/L Wechselbarkeit auf, die dann alles umstellten. Der Umbruch kam mehr von der direkten Handumklappbarkeit des Bügels, die zeitgleich vereinfachend eingeführt wurde, insbesondere für den Posenangler etc. auch sofort unverzichtbar geworden.

Warum willst du da was groß dran machen?
Erstens sieht das noch brauchbar aus, zweites ist das Feature nicht so wichtig - je nachdem wie du angelst.
Einfach mal säubern, Ende wieder fixen, notfall bissel von innen nachkleben. So feine dichte Borsten haben die Pfeifenreiniger im Tabakladen nicht.



Skott schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 399351
> 
> Abschließend sei noch erwähnt, dass dieses Röllchen wie ein Uhrwerk läuft und wie ein Kätzchen schnurrt.
> Vom technischen Zustand her ist sie manch einer Rolle, die doppelt so teuer war, bei den letzten Neuerwerben, einfach überlegen.
> Ich freue mich schon auf ihren Einsatz...


Das herausragendste ist die gezeigte Ratsche (typisch für die Marke), das ist eine Klicker-Ratsche für den Spulenabzug und nicht ein Blechabfall wie heute gerne verbaut ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Februar 2022)

Und die Oelschmierung, das ist eine Kugel unter Federdruck, die kann man mit einem alten Oelkännchen gut schmieren oder mit einer Kunststoffflasche mit einer Spitze, wie für Nähmaschinen. Die Kugel des Ventiles sollte eigentlich auch mit dem Fingernagel herunterdrückbar sein.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (19. Februar 2022)

Skott

Schicke Neuerwerbung, Glückwunsch dazu.

Nach dem Zustand was man von den Bildern sehen kann müsste eine Reinigung und frisches Fett/Öl reichen um sie für die nächsten Jahre wider am Laufen zu halten. Was die Kurbelachsenschmierung betrifft da hilft wie gesagt eine Reinigung bzw Spülung dann sollte sie wider leicht gehen. Zur Schmierung selber kannst du dir auch eine Spritze nehmen und damit nur auf die Kugeldrücken und dann das Öl einfüllen. Großes NAchölen ist hier aber nicht nötig wenn du sie eh einmal komplett zerlegst und Reinigst.

Was den Pfeifenputzerdraht an der Spule betrifft den musst du nicht unbedingt auswechseln außer du findest einen in passender Größe was nicht einfach sein wird.


Laufen tun die Dynamic so gut wie eine Standard....ist ja vieles identisch bei Shakespeare in den 70ern.......etwas besser wäre da nur noch die Europa Klasse Deluxe bzw die Ball Bearing 1. Die Spulen aus diesen Serien könntest du übrigens auch für deine Dynamic nutzen vorrausgesetzt dich stört die blaue bzw die dunkelgrüne Farbe nicht.


Zum Thema Dynamic hätte ich noch ein Foto zur Kurbel einer 2170.


----------



## Skott (19. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich denke da liegst du richtig. Pfeifenreiniger da würd ich malim Tabakladen nachfragen
> Da hast du ein wirkliches Schmuckstück ergattert Glückwunsch.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Frank, du bist so lieb...
Dass ich Pfeifenreiniger im Tabakladen bekomme, weiß ich doch...!
Es ging mir mehr um die Frage, ob ich diese ersatzweise verbauen darf, so sie denn überhaupt passen...?
Danke für deinen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Skott (19. Februar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das Teil heißt Chenille-Draht, und ja, einen passenden Pfeifenputzer kann man nehmen. Und Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Teil.


Danke für den Tip, Chenille-Drähte gibt es auch als Dubbing-Variante beim Fliegenbinden. Wichtig ist eigentlich eine ausreichende Länge und eine entsprechende nicht zu dicke "Beborstung", denke ich, oder?
Erstmal ist das ja noch kein Thema, die vorhandene scheint ja noch ok zu sein...


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jupp, das ist richtig, bei allen anfälligen Spulenkonstruktionen als Sperre.
> Ich nenne diese alten Spulen mit dem Glockenrotor "Haspeln", oder umständlich *Nicht*-Überwurfspulen, das ist rückwärts betrachtet.
> Weil in den Mitt-70ern kamen Überwurfspulen sowie R/L Wechselbarkeit auf, die dann alles umstellten. Der Umbruch kam mehr von der direkten Handumklappbarkeit des Bügels, die zeitgleich vereinfachend eingeführt wurde, insbesondere für den Posenangler etc. auch sofort unverzichtbar geworden.
> 
> ...


Außer Säubern, Fetten und Ölen mache ich erst mal gar nichts, (never change an running system...) Sie löptt toll und das soll auch so bleiben, ich möchte da nichts kaputt basteln!


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und die Oelschmierung, das ist eine Kugel unter Federdruck, die kann man mit einem alten Oelkännchen gut schmieren oder mit einer Kunststoffflasche mit einer Spitze, wie für Nähmaschinen. Die Kugel des Ventiles sollte eigentlich auch mit dem Fingernagel herunterdrückbar sein.





dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Skott
> 
> Schicke Neuerwerbung, Glückwunsch dazu.
> 
> ...


Auch dir lieben Dank für deine Stellungnahme und die Tipps, bei allem Respekt, ich finde meine Kurbel hübscher...

Toll, wie einem hier geholfen und mit Rat & Tat zur Seite gestanden wird, das mach richtig Spass und gibt Vertrauen...
Danke nochmal an alle dafür...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (19. Februar 2022)

Noch was zum Thema Spulentausch und Kurbel der 2170

Vom Aufbau sind die 2170 und 2200 größtenteils identisch bis auf die Kurbeln, Body und Kugellager (bei der 2200)
















Wie man sieht sind sie zum Tauschen "aber" der Zahnkranz der 2170 ist oben größer daher muss der obere Abnehmer an der Spule getauscht werden. Umgekehrt sprich Spule der Dynamic auf die Deluxe funktioniert. Theoretisch könnte man die Hubstange Taushcne und es würde so auch bei der Dynamic gehen.

Skott
Was deine 2171 angeht so könnte evtl die Spule der 2205 oder 2210 passen was dir sicher der Jason gestätigen könnte.

Edit:
Prüfe doch bitte noch den Kunststoffstopper an deinem Bügelarm die sind bei gebrauchten auch gerne mal abgenutzt.


----------



## Skott (19. Februar 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Edit:
> Prüfe doch bitte noch den Kunststoffstopper an deinem Bügelarm die sind bei gebrauchten auch gerne mal abgenutzt.


Danke für die Infos und die Hilfe, Sepp!
Mit dem Stopper hast du mir einen Schrecken eingejagt, aber der ist noch da und schaut auch gut aus, wie ich meine...!

Dachte erst, das wäre so ein flacher Ring, wie bei den Mitchell's...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (19. Februar 2022)

Nene das ist nur so ein Schwarzer Knubbel um den Bügelarm abzufedern.....sagt man das so ?
Er sorgt auf jedenfall dafür das der Bügelarm nicht auf den Rotor schlägt.


----------



## Skott (19. Februar 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Nene das ist nur so ein Schwarzer Knubbel um den Bügelarm abzufedern.....sagt man das so ?
> Er sorgt auf jedenfall dafür das der Bügelarm nicht auf den Rotor schlägt.


Genaus so, ich habe ihn ja gefunden, ein Bild stelle ich später mal ein, muss jetzt erst die Entenschenkel ala Gert-Show  vernichten....


----------



## Skott (19. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Genaus so, ich habe ihn ja gefunden, ein Bild stelle ich später mal ein, muss jetzt erst die Entenschenkel ala Gert-Show  vernichten....


dawurzelsepp
Hallo Sepp, hier ist der Knubbel...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (20. Februar 2022)

Sieht noch alles ganz gut aus 

Viel Spaß damit am Wasser und vorallem schöne Stunden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Noch was zum Thema Spulentausch und Kurbel der 2170
> 
> Vom Aufbau sind die 2170 und 2200 größtenteils identisch bis auf die Kurbeln, Body und Kugellager (bei der 2200)
> 
> Was deine 2171 angeht so könnte evtl die Spule der 2205 oder 2210 passen was dir sicher der Jason gestätigen könnte.



Wunderbare Ausführung zu diesen Rollen, Josef! 

Was mir diese Noris-Shakespeare Rollen gleich viel sympathischer macht, und mir deine u.a. Begeisterung von denen viel besser erklärt.

Ein Rollenbaukasten mit Wechselspielen, sowas ist absolut töffte!


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Februar 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Was deine 2171 angeht so könnte evtl die Spule der 2205 oder 2210


2210 passt ohne Veränderungen, bei der Noris 66 / 2119 greift der Klicker nicht ins Zahnrad, ansonsten müßte die auch gehen.
	

		
			
		

		
	





2171 oben, 2210 unten


----------



## dawurzelsepp (20. Februar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wunderbare Ausführung zu diesen Rollen, Josef!
> 
> Was mir diese Noris-Shakespeare Rollen gleich viel sympathischer macht, und mir deine u.a. Begeisterung von denen viel besser erklärt.
> 
> Ein Rollenbaukasten mit Wechselspielen, sowas ist absolut töffte!



Ich hatte das ganze schon öfters mal erwähnt das die Serie aus Europa Klasse, Europa Klasse Deluxe und Ball Bearing 1 ineinander Kombinierbar  sind.
Die große Frage dabei ist in wieweit ein Tausch der einzelnen Sachen Sinn im bezug auf die Originalität hat....wohl eher wenig.
Von Schlitzschrauben über Kreuzschlitz bis hin zu 4 verschiedenen Seitendeckeln und 2 verschiedenen Spulenvarianten und 3 Farbkombis wäre allein bei der 2020/2220 alles möglich. In wieweit das dann stimmig ist zum jeweiligen Baujahr sei jetzt mal ganz dahingestellt, war doch schon das Übergangsmodell eine schon sehr zusammengewürfelte Rolle aus alten und neuen Teilen und selbst bei der Deluxe ists nicht viel besser. Eine Rekonstruktion hin zum Original ist da nicht immer so einfach möglich. Daher ist es wichtig nicht weiter an solchen originalen rumzuschrauben und dafür eher die Ersatzteilträger zu nehmen und sich was schönes daraus zusammenzubasteln. Ein Neuaufbau einer 2220 nach neuen Gesichtspunkten würde mir ja immer noch vorschweben. Ein Amerikaner hat sowas ja mit alten Quicks schon umgesetzt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Daher ist es wichtig nicht weiter an solchen originalen rumzuschrauben und dafür eher die Ersatzteilträger zu nehmen und sich was schönes daraus zusammenzubasteln. Ein Neuaufbau einer 2220 nach neuen Gesichtspunkten würde mir ja immer noch vorschweben. Ein Amerikaner hat sowas ja mit alten Quicks schon umgesetzt.


Sowas gefällt mir auch sehr gut!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. April 2022)

Hab ebenfalls eine neue/alte Rolle bekommen. Es müsste sich um eine DAM Qucik 248 handeln.....so ganz sicher bin ich mir jedoch diesmal nich da ein paar Sachen anderes sind. 

Hier mal ein paar Fotos:

















Der Bügel, die Kurbel und der Hebel für die Rücklaufsperre sind anders als die einer Quick 248. Die Druckknopfspule weist auf eine 248 hin, könnte es sich hierbei um eine spätere Version dieser Serie mit den Erneuerungen der 100er Serie handeln denn dann würde die Kurbel auch stimmen. Was auch auffällt die Forelle ist bei meiner nicht überlackiert wie bei normalen 248. 
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Bilch (24. April 2022)

dawurzelsepp, ich tippe auf eine Frankenstein-Rolle, die Kurbel von einer Rolle aus der 77er Serie, der Bügel vlt. auch ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2022)

Am Rotor sieht mir die Lackierung definitiv nicht orginal aus, und auch schlecht gemacht.


----------



## Bilch (24. April 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Am Rotor sieht mir die Lackierung definitiv nicht orginal aus, und auch schlecht gemacht.


So eine Rolle ist toll zum experimentieren oder/und Erfahrungen sammeln - Lack entfernen (z.B. Sandstrahlen), neulackieren ...


----------



## eiszeit (24. April 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Hab ebenfalls eine neue/alte Rolle bekommen. Es müsste sich um eine DAM Qucik 248 handeln.....so ganz sicher bin ich mir jedoch diesmal nich da ein paar Sachen anderes sind.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Fotos:
> 
> ...


Die Kurbel dürfte von der 100er Serie oder von der 79 ff Serie sein. Beim Rücklaufsperrhebel gab es zwei Varianten einmal am Gehäuse anliegend und einmal
wie auf deinem Foto.
Da kein Aufkleber mehr vorhanden ist, ist eine zeitliche Zuordnung an den Fotos schwierig. Es gab sie ja mit der Rollenbezeichnung auf der Kurbelseite (rund) aber auch mit der Rollenbezeichnung auf der Kurbelgegenseite (rechteckig).
Augrund der Form des Pls-Hebel würde ich sie als späte Variante einschätzen.


----------



## Mooskugel (24. April 2022)

Mal wieder auf dem Flohmarkt unterwegs gewesen. Dabei habe ich ein Daiwa 4300a Spinning Reel neu und in OVP entdeckt und mitgenommen. Aber seht selbst.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (25. April 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die Kurbel dürfte von der 100er Serie oder von der 79 ff Serie sein. Beim Rücklaufsperrhebel gab es zwei Varianten einmal am Gehäuse anliegend und einmal
> wie auf deinem Foto.
> Da kein Aufkleber mehr vorhanden ist, ist eine zeitliche Zuordnung an den Fotos schwierig. Es gab sie ja mit der Rollenbezeichnung auf der Kurbelseite (rund) aber auch mit der Rollenbezeichnung auf der Kurbelgegenseite (rechteckig).
> Augrund der Form des Pls-Hebel würde ich sie als späte Variante einschätzen.



Besten Dank Walter für die Beurteilung. 

Aufkleber sind leider keine mehr vorhanden und die Kurbel ist eine von ner Quick 81/82 was ich jedoch sehr angenehm finde da sie anlegbar ist. 
Wenn Zeit und Musse ist wird sie gereinigt und wider instand gesetzt.


----------



## eiszeit (25. April 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Mal wieder auf dem Flohmarkt unterwegs gewesen. Dabei habe ich ein Daiwa 4300a Spinning Reel neu und in OVP entdeckt und mitgenommen. Aber seht selbst.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404813
> ...


Sehr schön und Glückwunsch. Die Rolle kam ca. ab 1973 auf den Markt und war Nachfolger der Daiwa 4300. Wie man sieht ist sie nicht umbaubar vom Linkshand- auf Rechtshandbetrieb. Die Rolle ist am Kopf kugelgelagert, hat ein Schnurfassung von ca. 170m/0,35mm, wiegt um die 370g und hat ne Druckknopfspule. Sie kostete damals 59 DM was für damals sehr ambitiioniert war.
Sie ist in einem super Zustand und was für die Vitrine, kann aber auch gefischt werden, würde ich aber nicht machen. Da ist die DAM Quick N-Serie -die kam auch 1973 heraus- mit ihrem Getriebe und vor allem mit der Schaltung der Rücklaufsperre weitaus besser.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. April 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Besten Dank Walter für die Beurteilung.
> 
> Aufkleber sind leider keine mehr vorhanden und die Kurbel ist eine von ner Quick 81/82 was ich jedoch sehr angenehm finde da sie anlegbar ist.
> Wenn Zeit und Musse ist wird sie gereinigt und wider instand gesetzt.


Diese falsche Kurbel wurde damals aber auch als Ersatzteil verkauft, wenn die Originale Guß-Kurbel durch Sturz gebrochen ist. Ich habe auch so ein Teil mit der passenden Historie, da hat mir der Überlasser das so erklärt. Was natürlich eine Wolpertinger-Rolle nicht ausschließen kann.


----------



## eiszeit (25. April 2022)

Hab gerade mal wegen der Kurbel bei mir nachgeschaut.

Ich hab zur DAM Quick 248, 3 Rollenheftchen (1963,64 und 65), dann noch zwei Ersatzteilpreislisten mit Zeichnung (1963 und 1968), dann noch die Kataloge von
1964 bis 1971 und dann noch X-Werbeblätter. Nirgends ist die Kurbel mit dem U-Profil ersichtlich.
Die Kurbel der 248 war lediglich mit der DAM Quick 247 tauschbar. Geprüft hab ich noch nicht die Kurbeln der 103 ff, die sehen ja ähnlich oder gleich der 248er Originalkurbel aus.

Was da oft geschrieben oder erzählt wird, sollte man unbedingt mit einer gewissen Zurückhaltung betrachten. Da kommen übers Netz manchmal Sachen ins rollen
die schwer wieder zrückgedreht werden können.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. April 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Was da oft geschrieben oder erzählt wird, sollte man unbedingt mit einer gewissen Zurückhaltung betrachten.


Da habe ich mich vielleicht schlecht ausgedrückt, der Kurbelbruch war Ende der 70er Jahre, und in dieser Zeit ist dann diese falsche Kurbel vom Händler besorgt worden als Ersatz. Also nicht das DAM die als Ersatzkurbel so im Programm hatte, das war der Händler der sie so repariert hat.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (25. April 2022)

Manche Sachen sind nicht immer leicht zu definieren da es ja auch gewisse Übergangsjahre gegeben hat und sogesehen auch andere Modelle mit den selben Bauteilen verkauft wurden. Ich nehme dannauch an das der Bügel ebenfalls nicht original ist und auch shcon ersetzt wurde denn auch hier ist die Form beim Schnurlaufröllchen anders als bei meiner Rolle. Dieser scheint ebenfalls von einem späteren Modell abzustammen.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. April 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Hab ebenfalls eine neue/alte Rolle bekommen. Es müsste sich um eine DAM Qucik 248 handeln.....so ganz sicher bin ich mir jedoch diesmal nich da ein paar Sachen anderes sind.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Fotos:
> 
> ...


Hi

Hier ist als Vergleich die Original 248










Die Kurbel schaut aus wie bei ner 228





Grüße Michi


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. April 2022)

Die Kurbel einer DAM 228 sollte eigentlich so aussehen:








Die Kurbelform ist die gleiche wie bei der 248, aber in schwarz gehalten. Und dann gibt es die 228 noch in verschiedenen Lackierungen.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. April 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Kurbel einer DAM 228 sollte eigentlich so aussehen:
> Anhang anzeigen 404862
> Anhang anzeigen 404863
> 
> ...


Meine schwarze hat die gleiche Kurbel.
Die graue ne andere. 
Hab aber schon mehrere 228 mit den Dreiecks Kurbel Knöpfen gesehen. 

Dann wird se bei mir auch verbastelt sein. 


Ich mach noch ein ganzes Foto rein


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. April 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Dann wird se bei mir auch verbastelt sein.



Das ist leider das lausige Problem mit der Bastelei, ich mag es dir gar nicht sagen  (vielleicht gibt es ja auch verschiedene Möglichkeiten), aber der Kurbelknauf der 248 war eigentlich ein schwarzer.







Aber da kann bestimmt eiszeit mehr zu sagen, der ist da noch kompetenter.

Hier noch mal ein Bild aus der Werbung von der 228


----------



## eiszeit (25. April 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hier ist als Vergleich die Original 248
> 
> ...


Die 248 passt so (frühes Modell), wo ich mir noch nicht selbst sicher bin ist der Rücklaufsperrhebel.

Die Kurbel bei deiner 228 (späteres Modell, (mausgrau/anthrazit) passt nicht. Da gehört die schwarze Kunststoff ala 218 jedoch ein T-Knauf.
Leg dir mal die Zeichnung bei.


----------



## eiszeit (25. April 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Kurbel einer DAM 228 sollte eigentlich so aussehen:
> Anhang anzeigen 404862
> Anhang anzeigen 404863
> 
> ...


Passt einwandfrei Heiner, bin mir aber ebenso noch nicht sicher wegen dem Rls Hebel.
Leg hier auch ne Zeichnung bei, bitte Form des Rls Hebels beachten (gebogen/Blech)


----------



## Forelle74 (25. April 2022)

Danke euch beiden für die genaue Ausführung.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. April 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Leg hier auch ne Zeichnung bei, bitte Form des Rls Hebels beachten (gebogen/Blech)


Ich habe gerade bei der anderen nachgeschaut, die hat den gebogenen RLS-Hebel. Diese verdammten Bastler 

Edit: Dafür den Griff einer Quick 79


----------



## eiszeit (25. April 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das ist leider das lausige Problem mit der Bastelei, ich mag es dir gar nicht sagen  (vielleicht gibt es ja auch verschiedene Möglichkeiten), aber der Kurbelknauf der 248 war eigentlich ein schwarzer.
> Anhang anzeigen 404866
> Anhang anzeigen 404867
> 
> ...


Mit dem T-Knauf / T-Knebel schwarz oder rotbraun, da bin ich mir jetzt auch nicht ganz sicher.
Aber ich leg mal vom 1968er Modell die Ersatzteilliste  der 248 bei.
Da ist der Knebel der 248 (Art. Nr. 1.00149) gleich der 228, 238, 247, 220, 330, aber wichtig nur für das 1968er Modell.
Ich denk da müsste rotbraun dann  passen.

Edit. Ups hab die Liste vergessen, hier.


----------



## Luis2811 (25. April 2022)

Habe auch noch mal meine 228er hervor geholt, diese hat einen Kunststoffkurbel und einen Rls aus einem gebogenen Blech.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. April 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Habe auch noch mal meine 228er hervor geholt, diese hat einen Kunststoffkurbel und einen Rls aus einem gebogenen Blech.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404874


Das sollte eigentlich nicht Kunststoff sein., sondern schwarzes Metall.


----------



## eiszeit (25. April 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Habe auch noch mal meine 228er hervor geholt, diese hat einen Kunststoffkurbel und einen Rls aus einem gebogenen Blech.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404874


Super, da dürfte alles passen.


----------



## eiszeit (25. April 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das sollte eigentlich nicht Kunststoff sein., sondern schrarzes Metall.


Ne, schwarzes Metall gab es da nicht außer es war ein Lackierer am Werk.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. April 2022)

Stimmt, ist schwarzer Kunststoff, gerade noch mal nachgeschaut.


----------



## Luis2811 (25. April 2022)

Hier noch die Rückseite der Kurbel mit den Verstärkungen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (26. April 2022)

Danke erstmal Hecht100+ eiszeit Forelle74 für das einstellen der Fotos und Diskusion.

In meinen Fall der 248 weis ich jetzt zumindest das der Bügel und die Kubel nciht zur Rolle passen und diese irgendwann mal getauscht werden müssen. Warum jetzt die Forelle bei meiner geschliffen ist wird wohl auch an der Bastelei liegen.

Einen Nachtrag hätte ich noch zu der 247 und 248.
Laut Saschas HP scheint die 247 und die 248 unterschiedliche RL-Sperren zu haben sprich einmal Rund und einmal eckig dann wäre die von meiner auch noch falsch.


----------



## eiszeit (26. April 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Einen Nachtrag hätte ich noch zu der 247 und 248.
> Laut Saschas HP scheint die 247 und die 248 unterschiedliche RL-Sperren zu haben sprich einmal Rund und einmal eckig dann wäre die von meiner auch noch falsch.


Josef, es hängt davon ab welches Baujahr deine Rolle hat. Ob 218 oder 248 oder 247 ist wurschtig. Am Anfang wurden die gebogenen Blechstreifen verwendet
am Schluß die -ich glaub es ist Guss- mit dem Aufsatz. Bei deiner Rolle ist es schwierig anhand des Fotos rauszufinden, ob es ein frühes oder spätes Modell ist.
Ich leg mal ein Foto bei aus dem Archiv. Ist zwar eine Herters 109A, die ist aber baugleich der 238 und da ist es genauso




Die rechte Rolle ist das ältere Modell, man sieht es am gebogenen Rls-Hebel.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. April 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade bei der anderen nachgeschaut, die hat den gebogenen RLS-Hebel. Diese verdammten Bastler
> 
> Edit: Dafür den Griff einer Quick 79


Ich habe mal genau nachgeschaut, es ist nicht der Kurbelgriff einer Quick 79, es scheint von einer Quick 91 zu kommen. 





Und hier auch noch mal ein anderes Beispiel einen 238, es gab sie auch mit weißer Bremsschraube, dann aber auch mit weißem Kurbelgriff. 
also auch hier eine Vermischung, die den Sammler in den Wahnsinn treiben kann.


----------



## eiszeit (26. April 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe mal genau nachgeschaut, es ist nicht der Kurbelgriff einer Quick 79, es scheint von einer Quick 91 zu kommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 404913



Genauso ist es, die Kurbel ist von der Quick 91 und 92.
Noch zur Ergänzung, diese Kurbel mit Knauf wurde auch bei der DAM Quick 101 und 102 verbaut. *Aber erst ab dem Modell 1972.*


----------



## dawurzelsepp (27. April 2022)

Meine Rolle hat die späte Ausführung der RL-Sperre sprich am Ende die Runde geriffelte Ausführung.
Langsam werd ich nerfig....ich weis  aber muss der Hebel bei der späten Ausführung nach innen oder Außen zeigen ?

Bei eiszeit seiner "Mod 2" ist der Hebel nach außen montiert und bei Hecht100+ 238 nach innen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. April 2022)

Das geriffelte nach innen.


----------



## tincatinca (2. November 2022)

Ich hätte eine Daiwa 402A gegen Übernahme der Versandkosten abzugeben. Näheres siehe im Flohmarkt.


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2022)

tincatinca schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Daiwa 402A gegen Übernahme der Versandkosten abzugeben. Näheres siehe im Flohmarkt.


Karacho_Kurt Du warst ja auf der Suche nach einer Vintage-Rolle für Deine Glasrute. Vielleicht wäre das freundliche Angebot von tincatinca was für Dich?

Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, das sich ein Oldie-Newbie der ernsthaftes Interesse gezeigt hat, mit einer leidlich gut erhaltenen Vintagerolle infiziert ausstattet, dann können wir Oldie-Geier uns ja mal vornehmen zurückhalten, auch wenn die eigene Sammlung erst knapp 500-600 Exemplare zählt.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (2. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Karacho_Kurt Du warst ja auf der Suche nach einer Vintage-Rolle für Deine Glasrute. Vielleicht wäre das freundliche Angebot von tincatinca was für Dich?
> 
> Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, das sich ein Oldie-Newbie der ernsthaftes Interesse gezeigt hat, mit einer leidlich gut erhaltenen Vintagerolle infiziert ausstattet, dann können wir Oldie-Geier uns ja mal vornehmen zurückhalten, auch wenn die eigene Sammlung erst knapp 500-600 Exemplare zählt.


Ich danke Ihnen vielmals für die Umsicht lieber Herr Minimax sobald die Transaktionen multinationalen Geldinstitute getätigt sind werde ich dann hoffentlich bald meine erste Vintage Rolle mein eigen nennen können.

Hochachtungsvoll
Karacho_Kurt


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Ich danke Ihnen vielmals für die Umsicht lieber Herr Minimax sobald die Transaktionen multinationalen Geldinstitute getätigt sind werde ich dann hoffentlich bald meine erste Vintage Rolle mein eigen nennen können.
> 
> Hochachtungsvoll
> Karacho_Kurt


Der Dank gebührt einzig und allein tincatinca , es ist schön, wenn man der Gemeinschaft etwas gibt, das war eine tolle Aktion, lieber Tincatinca.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (2. November 2022)

Um Gottes Willen natürlich Asche auf mein Haupt der größte Dank geht natürlich an den edlen Spender tincatinca


----------



## Pascal22 (6. November 2022)

Hey kennt jemand diese Rolle Nummer 2321 habe die bei Opa gefunden und im netz Gesucht aber finde nichts drüber und es steht auch nichts weiter drauf liebe Grüße an alle


----------



## Minimax (6. November 2022)

Pascal22 schrieb:


> Hey kennt jemand diese Rolle Nummer 2321 habe die bei Opa gefunden und im netz Gesucht aber finde nichts drüber und es steht auch nichts weiter drauf liebe Grüße an alle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, es handelt sich wie man an der Rahmengestaltung und dem Gewindedeckel  sieht um eine Topaktuelle Daiwa Rolle aus dem oberen Modellspektrum, denn nur diese verfügen über die originale patentiertr 'Monocoque' Technologie:








*Entschuldige lieber Pascal22 , ich wollte nicht Dich vernatzen: Nur die alte Rolle, vmtl. 50er Jahre bot sich an für diesen kleinen Scherz. Bestimmt werden unsere kundigen Oldie-Lords das Modell Sehr genau bestimmen können.
Willkommen im AB und danke fürs Zeigen des interessanten Exemplars


----------



## hans albers (6. November 2022)

yap ...
tippe auch auf 50 er.
mir fiel spontan die dam 248 ein, aber die sieht etwas anders aus.


----------



## Minimax (6. November 2022)

hans albers schrieb:


> yap ...
> tippe auch auf 50 er.
> mir fiel spontan die dam 248 ein, aber die sieht etwas anders aus.


Das Rätsel wurde gelöst, unser Rollen-Nestor eiszeit hat die Sache mal wieder klargemacht: 


eiszeit schrieb:


> Die Rolle wurde in den 50ern in Rostock hergestellt, die sogenannte Stabil Rolle von Müller. Ein paar Daten, Übersetzung 1:3,4, Schnurfassung 100m/0,50mm, der damalige Preis lag bei 61,00 DM (Ost). Auf dem Seitendeckel fehlt der Aufkleber.


Ich finde die Rolle sieht richtig gut aus, zumal für ne DDR Rolle. Neben dem klaren D.A.M. Habitus würd ich sogar Mitchell France Einflüsse wahrnehmen. Die würd ich gern mal von Innen sehen.


----------



## eiszeit (7. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finde die Rolle sieht richtig gut aus, zumal für ne DDR Rolle. Neben dem klaren D.A.M. Habitus würd ich sogar Mitchell France Einflüsse wahrnehmen. Die würd ich gern mal von Innen sehen.


----------



## heinzi (7. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, es handelt sich wie man an der Rahmengestaltung und dem Gewindedeckel  sieht um eine Topaktuelle Daiwa Rolle aus dem oberen Modellspektrum, denn nur diese verfügen über die originale patentiertr 'Monocoque' Technologie:
> Anhang anzeigen 423594
> 
> 
> ...


Solche oder so ähnliche Rollen liegen bei mir auch noch in der Garage.  Manchmal drehe ich sogar daran.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (12. November 2022)

Heute ist die Daiwa402A von tincatinca angekommen Fotos folgen noch.
Habt ihr evtl ein paar Tipps zur Wartung und Reinigung zb. Wie bekomme ich das alte Fett am besten raus und welches mach ich dann rein? Muß es spezielles Rollen Fett sein oder gibt es Alternativen.
Ach ja wenn ich die Rücklauf sperre rein mache und Kurbel klakert die Rolle beim Kurbeln ist das normal oder muss ich danach schauen.

Gruß Karacho_Kurt


----------



## Minimax (12. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Heute ist die Daiwa402A von tincatinca angekommen Fotos folgen noch.
> Habt ihr evtl ein paar Tipps zur Wartung und Reinigung zb. Wie bekomme ich das alte Fett am besten raus und welches mach ich dann rein? Muß es spezielles Rollen Fett sein oder gibt es Alternativen.
> Ach ja wenn ich die Rücklauf sperre rein mache und Kurbel klakert die Rolle beim Kurbeln ist das normal oder muss ich danach schauen.
> 
> Gruß Karacho_Kurt


Fett ist ein episches Thema, die Boardsuche kann da viel nützliches Liefern, aber ich bin sicher das auch die üblichen Verdächtigen gleich antworten werden.

Teile einer auseinadergebauten Rolle kann man mechanisch vorreinigen (also das alte Ohrenschmalzschmadderfett  rauslöffeln, -kratzen, -wischen) und dann in Bremsenreiniger einlegen und danach die letzten Rückstände entfernen.

Beim Auseinandernehmen sollte man auf Platz, Ordnung eine helle Unterlage aund viel Licht achten. Mit Glück findest Du im Netz sogar Schematics/Eplosionszeichnungen die sehr hilfreich sind, vielleicht gibt es sogar Youtubevideos zu deinem Modell.

Du solltest beim Zerlegen unbedingt ständig und von jedem Arbeitsschritt Photos machen.

Vorsicht ist besonders dort geboten, wo Federn sitzen: Der Getriebekasten ist Meist unproblematisch, aber einen Bügelmechinsmus wieder zusammenzusetzen kann tricky sein.
Es gilt ausserdem auf Scheiben und Shims zu achten, die auf Achsen sitzen und oft in den Massen alten Fetts kaum erkennbar sind. 

Also, Geduld, Sorgfalt und jeden Arbeitsschritt dokumentieren ist im Grunde die ganze Miete.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason (12. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vorsicht ist besonders dort geboten, wo Federn sitzen:


Ganz recht, mir sind schon einige um die Ohren geflogen,habe sie zum Glück immer wieder gefunden. Umd dann wusste ich immer austüfteln wie sie genau saß.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (12. November 2022)

Also, das sind nur die verstreuten Beobachtungen eines Rollenschrauber-Noobs mit geringer Erfahrung. Da gibt es sicher noch mehr und bessere Tips.

Und unser lieber Andal schrieb einst richtigerweise, das weitaus mehr Rollen 'unter dem Schraubenzieher' gestorben sind, als am Wasser. Aber nur frohgemut, Alte Rollen sind gutmütig und robust, und auch unerfahrene können mit Geduld und Sorgfalt so ein altes Schätzchen wieder flottkriegen


----------



## hans albers (12. November 2022)

moin,
es gibt rollenfette von den verschiedenen herstellern (zb.balzer)

ich habe auch gute erfahrungen mit weissem lager/montagefett (brilliant) aus dem fahrrad bereich gemacht.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (12. November 2022)

Ich nehme mal an, daß die speziellen Rollenfette immer säurefrei sind/sein müssen! Was ist eigentlich von diesen Graphit-Fetten zu halten, verwendet die jemand von euch? 
Wenn dichter Nebel beim Angeln herrscht, habe ich mal drüber nachgedacht, ob dieser nicht irgendwie in eine Rolle eindringen kann und die Feuchtigkeit für Korrosionsschäden sorgt.....Ebenso, ob in der Rolle Kondenswasser entsteht, wenn sie vom kalten ins warme gebracht wird. Kann mir das bei einer Vollmetall-Rolle ganz gut vorstellen, wenn der Temperaturunterschied zu krass ist (15-20 Grad). 

Ist das tatsächlich so, oder mache ich mir nur zuviele Gedanken?


----------



## Minimax (12. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ist das tatsächlich so, oder mache ich mir nur zuviele Gedanken?


Ich glaube, du machst Dir nur zuviel Gedanken. Sei unbesorgt, die Rollen packen Nebel oder Temperaturunterschiede.  
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. November 2022)

Bei zu viel Kondenswasser im Rollenkasten bietet sich eine kleine Bohrung an der tiefstern Stelle an, wo das Wasser dann herauslaufen kann. 
Ansonsten, alle beweglichen Teile abdichten, Schmiernippel anbringen und Rolle mit Fließfett füllen, das sollte das Problem mit dem Kondenswasser auch beheben.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (12. November 2022)

So hier ist das gute Stück 
	

		
			
		

		
	














Zwei Fragen hätte ich noch zum einen wie funktioniert die Bremse an dieser Rolle ich habe nämlich das Gefühl es gibt nur zu oder auf.
Zum zweiten hat tincatinca geschrieben das er meinte es wäre irgendwo etwas gebrochen konnte sich aber nicht mehr dran erinnern. Ich konnte aber nichts entdecken vlt. fällt ja einem von den Rollen Profis was auf.


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. November 2022)

Funktioniert der Bügelumschlag??


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (12. November 2022)

Ja der funktioniert. Man muss zwar "kräftig" Kurbeln aber das würde jetzt der einfachen Mechanik zuschreiben


----------



## eiszeit (13. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> So hier ist das gute Stück
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Bremse funktioniert nicht weil die Bremscheibe und die Mitnehmerscheibe fehlt. Oft bei den einfacheren Rollen wurden die Scheiben nicht per Drahtfeder gesichert.
Deshalb gehen die häufig verloren. Ich hab bei meiner eben nachgesehen und leg dir ein Foto bei.




Links auf der Spule ist die Mitnehmerscheibe aus Metall, -die muss die an die Achse angepasst Öffnung haben- sonst würdest die Spule beim zudrehen der Bremse mitdrehen.  Rechts ist eine einfache Filzbremsscheibe. Die Bremse funktioniert einwandfrei.

Auf den Fotos seh ich nichts was gebrochen ist.
Hier mal ein Blick ins Getriebe meiner 402A.





Der Bügel müsst eigentlich sehr gut umschlagen. Wenn es da hakt dann mach einfach mal die Mutter vom Bügel runter -und verlier die Sicherunsscheibe nicht-.
Der Bügel muss genau in die Bügelöffnung passen, wenn nicht drück ihn ein bisschen hin das er passt. Ich leg dir auch mal eine Foto mit der passenden  Bügellage bei.




Das muss genauso passen und geb auch ein paar Tropfen Öl an der Bügelkopf ran.

Nun noch ein paar Worte zur Rolle, sie wurde ab 1981 in Deutschland angeboten und kostete damals 24,00 DM. Die Schnurfassung beträgt 215m/0,25mm, Übersetzung 1:3,2. Geiwcht 230g.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (13. November 2022)

Vielen lieben Dank für die Expertise.
Die Mitnehmerscheibe ist vorhanden nur die Filzscheibe fehlt.
Ich hab mittlerweile mit etwas Recherche auch die Explosionszeichnung gefunden.
Ich werde mal schauen ob ich an Hand dieser ne neue filzscheibe bekomme. Vielen lieben Dank erstmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## eiszeit (13. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank für die Expertise.
> Die Mitnehmerscheibe ist vorhanden nur die Filzscheibe fehlt.
> Ich hab mittlerweile mit etwas Recherche auch die Explosionszeichnung gefunden.
> Ich werde mal schauen ob ich an Hand dieser ne neue filzscheibe bekomme. Vielen lieben Dank erstmal für die Hilfe.


Supi, das ist gut mit der Mitnehmerscheibe, die wäre schwer zu finden. Die Bremsscheibe muss nicht unbedingt Filz sein. Die Bremse muss halt funktionieren.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (13. November 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Supi, das ist gut mit der Mitnehmerscheibe, die wäre schwer zu finden. Die Bremsscheibe muss nicht unbedingt Filz sein. Die Bremse muss halt funktionieren.


Okay kannst du mir die größe von der Scheibe geben oder muss die gleich groß wie die Mitnehmerscheibe sein?


----------



## eiszeit (13. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Okay kannst du mir die größe von der Scheibe geben oder muss die gleich groß wie die Mitnehmerscheibe sein?


Gleich groß, muss schön in die Spulenvertiefung passen. Stärke ungefähr 1.0-1,5mm.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (13. November 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Gleich groß, muss schön in die Spulenvertiefung passen. Stärke ungefähr 1.0-1,5mm.


Super Danke ich bin immer wieder erstaunt über so viel Fachwissen das hier im Forum herrscht wirklich toll.

Gruß Max


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (13. November 2022)

So jetzt hab ich nur noch ein Problem woher nehmen ein solche Scheibe ich suche jetzt schon ne weile rum hab zwar auch was gefunden möchte aber ehrlich gesagt wegen so etwas in China oder Australien bestellen. Die Scheibe hat nen außen Durchmesser von 150mm und der pin wo sie drüber muss 4mm. Ich würde mir auch eine aus filz zurecht schneiden wenn das geht.


----------



## Jason (13. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Die Scheibe hat nen außen Durchmesser von 150mm


Ganz sicher? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (13. November 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Ganz sicher?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Quatsch danke 15mm


----------



## hans albers (13. November 2022)

vielleicht meldet sich
Bimmelrudi
nochmal dazu..

hier wird diskutiert, auch eventuell mit carbonscheiben:






						Bezugsquelle Bremsscheiben?
					

Hallo, ich habe hier eine einfache Shakespeare Agility SW20 rumliegen. Die Rolle soll salzwasserfest sein, hat aber Filzscheiben in der Bremse, die Rostflecken (!) auf den Edelstahl-Trennscheiben hinterlassen. Trotz Fettung. Die Scheiben haben 23mm Durchmesser bei etwa 1mm Stärke, die Achse 4mm...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. November 2022)

Wenn du eine in Filz brauchst, PN mit Adresse an mich


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (13. November 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn du eine in Filz brauchst, PN mit Adresse an mich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Filz fände ich klasse weil Orginalgetreu


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (15. November 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn du eine in Filz brauchst, PN mit Adresse an mich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die Prompte Hilfe die Scheibe ist heute angekommen und passt wunderbar.
Du hast was gut bei mir


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (15. November 2022)

Da gehört ja wenn Öl drauf oder bin ich da jetzt falsch? Kann ich da einfach etwas Nähmaschinenöl nehmen ich hab eigentlich keine Lust mir wegen der einen Rolle jetzt bremsenöl zu besorgen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. November 2022)

Habe da 2 Abbildungen von 2 DAM Rollen, davon eine nur zum Teil entdeckt: 
Bei der einen scheint es sich um eine Quick 440N zu handeln, ist die Pulverbeschichtet (wegen der "rauhen" Lackierung? 

Bei der nur mit dem oberen Teil abgebildeten tippe ich auf eine Quick 330P, richtig?


----------



## eiszeit (16. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Da gehört ja wenn Öl drauf oder bin ich da jetzt falsch? Kann ich da einfach etwas Nähmaschinenöl nehmen ich hab eigentlich keine Lust mir wegen der einen Rolle jetzt bremsenöl zu besorgen


Probier es doch mal ohne Öl, ob die Bremse passt. Wenn ja, lass es ohne Öl. Und vor allem keinen Butter drauf.
Günstiges Feinmechaniköl oder Nähmaschinenöl geht da immer.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (16. November 2022)

Ich hätte fast geschrieben das ich weiß das man dafür keine Butter nimmt  .
Aber danke für die Antwort. Jetzt noch Schnur drauf und dann werde ich sie die Tage mal ans Wasser führen


----------



## eiszeit (16. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Ich hätte fast geschrieben das ich weiß das man dafür keine Bitter nimmt  .
> Aber danke für die Antwort. Jetzt noch Schnur drauf und dann werde ich sie die Tage mal ans Wasser führen


Fett im Getriebe ist wichtig, dann Feinmechniköl auf die Achse und ab geht es ans Wasser. Wenn es geht Mono drauf.


----------



## eiszeit (16. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Habe da 2 Abbildungen von 2 DAM Rollen, davon eine nur zum Teil entdeckt:
> Bei der einen scheint es sich um eine Quick 440N zu handeln, ist die Pulverbeschichtet (wegen der "rauhen" Lackierung?
> 
> Bei der nur mit dem oberen Teil abgebildeten tippe ich auf eine Quick 330P, richtig?
> ...


Die untere Dürfte ne Abu-Rolle sein. Die obere ne modifizierte DAM 330er bzw. aus der Serie, keine N und auch keine P


----------



## hans albers (16. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Da gehört ja wenn Öl drauf oder bin ich da jetzt falsch? Kann ich da einfach etwas Nähmaschinenöl nehmen ich hab eigentlich keine Lust mir wegen der einen Rolle jetzt bremsenöl zu besorgen


yap
nähmaschinenöl sollte funzen... einfach dünn (pinsel) auftragen und fertich.


----------



## Astacus74 (17. November 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Und vor allem keinen Butter drauf.



Zieht die sich jetzt durchs Forum????????????


Gruß Frank 


Ps. Mußte meine Butter, Äh Senf dazugeben


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. November 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Mußte meine Senf dazugeben


Welchen nimmst du für die DAMs und wie sind die Langzeiterfahrungen?


----------



## Astacus74 (17. November 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Welchen nimmst du für die DAMs und wie sind die Langzeiterfahrungen?



Löwensenf extra scharf, Langzeiterfahrungen gibt es noch nicht, habe da ja jetzt erst drauf umgestellt.


Ne ernsthaft ich nehme bislang ein Maschienenfett Hersteller bin ich jetzt überfragt aber das funzt, aus diesen "Was für ein Rollenfett nimmst du?" Diskussionen halte ich mich raus, da hat jeder sein Spezialfett und solange das im Sommer wie im Winter funktioniert und im Sommer nicht aus der Rolle läuft ist alles gut.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Hering 58 (Freitag um 09:24)

Vielleicht ist das auch Interessant?








						Die Quick 1000 - FISCH & FANG
					

FISCH&FANG. Deutschlands erstes Anglermagazin. Immer faszinierend, lebendig und praxisnah. Und immer mit DVD!




					fischundfang.de


----------

